# Please Pray For Andy - Lymphoma



## Shalva

I was just having this conversation with a friend the other day...Lymphoma is one of the few cancers I would treat for... while the chemo won't cure him, it can put him into long term remission and that is a good thing... 

Good luck at the vets... keep us posted as to how he does 
s


----------



## coppers-mom

Many prayers and good wishes for Andy.

I've had four goldens since 2002 and they were all adults or seniors when I adopted them. There is nothing better than old gold, but it is sure a hard road to travel. When I lost Copper to cancer last year I couldn't go that route again.

We've had some good success stories about chemo and lymphoma. Check out Meggie's story - she gave/gives us all hope.


----------



## Deber

My prayers are with you and Andy. I wish I knew the right words to make it better and I would gladly say them.
My prayers and wishes of a good outcome to you and your precious boy are coming your way.

I light a candle in Andy's honor and my wish is for him to be in no pain and enjoy every day as his first.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I am so very glad you found us and so glad that you adopted Andy.
I agree that adopting is wonderful!!
Praying for Andy and his lymphoma. You will get lots of support and love here.

I am so very, very, sorry, about you losing your sibling!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

God bless you and your family for saving all these beautiful goldens. Sending you tons of prayers and good wishes for Andy.


----------



## C's Mom

So sorry to hear about your boy Andy. Sending him healing thought and strength to you all. Thank you for showing your other dogs much love.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Sending many prayers and hugs for Andy and your family. I haven't had to deal with cancer; I can't imagine the pain and heartache for you all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Bless you and especially Andy. I second the idea of reading Meggie's thread as she is one who beat lymphoma. I'm sure Cindy would be glad tohelp you (Meggie's mom). Please know that there are many from around the world that will be praying for you.

My son finished his residency at Monroe Carroll in 2010. How wonderful to share your Andy with those precious children.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I've seen what the power of prayer can do-my thoughts and prayers are with your special boy Andy and to you and your family also. 

Thank you for the love you've given these special goldens that have come into your life. I know first hand how special a Rescue dog is, both of mine are adopted, one through CFGRR and the other from my County Humane Society. 

Keep us up to date on Andy's treatments and progress.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Good thoughts & prayers coming to Andy & you from CT


----------



## vrmueller

You and your family are truly an inspiration. Thoughts and prayers are with Andy while he goes through this journey. Well wishes to you.


----------



## Debles

I too recommend contacting Meggie's Mom and reading the Lymphoma thread.
Sending prayers for Andy. Our Selka died from Osteosarcoma which is terminal always. I hope chemo gives him lots of quality time.


----------



## Sweet Girl

What lucky dogs, all four, to have found you and your family.

I'm so sorry to hear about Andy's lymphoma. I dont' have any advice, but just wanted to add my best wishes. I hope the chemo gives you lots more time together.


----------



## Kristin

First of all, I'm so sorry to hear about Andy's situation. My heart goes out to you. It's devastating.

My dog, Teddy, was diagnosed with lymphoma and secondary leukemia in early November, and he was 11 yrs old. I was upset because his lymphoma presented as a tumour deep in his chest, behind his heart so I had no early warning signs in the way of swollen lumps. Three vets checked him and couldn't feel a think until he went for x-rays. Unfortunately by the time I caught this (with his only symptom being lack of appetite), it had already moved into his spleen and it was enlarged. The leukemia bit complicated everything because his blood work was a mess (anemia, thrombocytopenia etc). Regardless of all of this, I did want to try chemo because.. quite frankly he was my 'heart dog' and I was willing to do anything to make him better, even for 6 months more.

At his first chemo appointment with the oncologist I met many other dogs going through the same thing. If you catch it at early stage, it's very, very responsive to a good chemo protocol and it's not uncommon to buy more than 12 months for your dog on the first go around. If you choose to do chemo for a second or third round it tends to become less effective.

Chemo involves an injection for the dog and weekly blood tests. This will take an hour per week at the vet clinic because it's all out-patient. My oncologist used the Madison-Wisconsin protocol which is considered the best chemo treatment. Dogs tolerate chemo very well. There are certain treatments that 'may' cause a bit of nausea but they can pretreat for nausea ahead of time to avoid this. Most people's experiences with chemo has been very positive and easy, especially if the dog is in good health before treatment.

Unfortunately mine was a worst case scenario, with leukemia being the compounding factor to wreck the responsiveness for my sweet Teddy. His bloodwork crashed a few days after his first treatment and he developed a raging fever and started going septic and collapsed. His bloodwork would no longer have been viable to continue the chemo. Unfortunately I had to help him to the rainbow bridge on a dark, stormy night that completely shattered my soul.

If I had caught it earlier... if only there had been some sign... that's all I keep saying to myself now.

So, please, if you can afford it, try to give chemo a chance. You will know if your dog is going to be responsive to it within the first 4 treatments anyway, so if he's not doing well on it, you always have the option of discontinuing treatment. The oncologist will give you his honest opinion and you can certainly see how he's faring on it. The total quote I received for completing full treatment was approx $6900, but you pay as you go... if you only do four treatments, it will be way less than that. I think it's worthwhile to just start and see how it goes. If your dog is improving, then you have a success story and you'll want to keep things going.

Several early stage lymphoma dog owners I spoke to said they saw the lumps shrink literally within the first 48 hours. One couple was there for their second protocol round but raved about the success they had with the first completed chemo protocol. The fact that they are there to try it all again definitely shows that the experiences tend to be more positive than negative.

I'm praying for Andy and for you as well. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all so much.

We'll be heading to the oncologist in 45 minutes.

I read Maggie's thread. Took awhile! 100's of pages LOL


----------



## Hali's Mom

Wishing you the best for Andy, sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Karen519

*Wishing*

Wishing the best for you and Andy at the oncologist. Keep us posted.
I'm sure Meggie's Mom would be glad to help.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/3418-meggie-smom.html


----------



## dborgers

Off to the oncologist. We're hopeful as Andy has his usual hearty appetite and energy. The lumps in his neck are small and haven't grown larger since his surgery last week.

I'll report on the visit when I return. Thank you all so much for taking the time to post your kind thoughts.


----------



## ggdenny

Andy and family have all my positive thoughts.


----------



## maggie1951

Wishing you all the best for Andy and Meggie's story is heartwarming.


----------



## davebeech

I really hope Andy makes it through this, we'll be rooting for him !!


----------



## bioteach

All the best to you and Andy. I sincerely hope that the treatment goes well and that you and Andy enjoy many more happy times together.


----------



## Karen519

*Dborgers*

Dborgers

Praying Andy's visit went well. I just got to reread your story of all of the lucky Goldens you two have adopted! You both are an inspiration!!


----------



## dborgers

The oncologist told us he's in Stage III. 6 month treatment, the "Wisconsin" protocol (I'll have to read up on that).

She said since his blood work looks good he has a good chance of it going into remission for a year after the first 6 months of treatment, and hopefully be a poster boy for it never returning. She was absolutely sweet and took a couple hours with us (including the 30 minutes for the first round of chemo). If it returns, another round and perhaps different drugs.

Here's how the 6 months goes:

Week 1: Chemo (quick shot)
Week 2: Chemo (IV shot over 30 minutes with a different drug; shot/pills)
Week 3: Blood work and assessment/possible drug change

Repeat for 6 months.

The swelling on his lymph nodes hadn't changed since his surgery last week; one about half the size of an egg, the other like a Robin's egg. I fell lucky I found the lumps at all since they're a couple inches below his chin and you have to really feel around for them. The onco said those two could disappear as early as tomorrow.

The lymph glands on his back knees also had robin egg sized lumps, although I couldn't find what she was feeling. 

He'll also be on Prednisone. I'd read something about that possibly conflicting with the chemo, but she said not with what they're using. Good thing Andy like vegetables. Broccolli, cauliflower, and carrots in his diet. 

Other than that she said just let him have his normal life and do all the things he's always done like go for a leashless run/walk across the street at the high school and down trails at the lake.

Said the total cost would run $4500 over the six months, with some weeks being $300 and others $60. Andy's so worth the sacrifice.

I'll get a picture up of him soon. Your pictures are so great to look at.

We REALLY appreciate all the kind comments and well wishes for Andy.

I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## dborgers

KRISTIN

I'm so sorry about Teddy, and for your loss. I know how devastating it is.

We're all gonna get bowled over at the Rainbow Bridge. That's one reason I'm not afraid of dying at all.

I don't know if you've considered adopting another golden, but we did and it's been a joy to watch them turn into what they can be with waggy tails and happy hearts.

We wondered if we were dishonoring Buddy's memory by adopting so quickly, but we're really glad we did. I didn't mention the other many strays over the years that have ended up on our porch and lived with us for a few months until we could find them wonderful forever homes. So many happy endings. IMO the best way to honor the memory of a dog that's crossed over the Rainbow Bridge is to give another a great life, whether with us or adopted into great homes. It's been very heartwarming all the way around.

Andy's doing his usual lounging. I'm off to the grocery store for broccoli and cauliflower.

I'll keep everyone posted on his progress. Thanks again for taking the time for the kind words and well wishes. I told Andy. He licked my face and said to thank you all.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Meggie's protocol was the Wisconsin-Madison. Sounds like you are on the right track with Andy. The pred will get those nodes down fast and he'll be in remission before you know it. You and he will be fighters and winners, I just know it. 

I got the book by Laurie Kaplan, _Help Your Dog Fight Cancer_ and read it and referred to it many times. It just helps to know that you are doing all you can and educating yourself. I'm not sure how much any holistic supplements help, but we did use intensive fish oil supplements. There's a lot of good info out there about fighting cancer, but there are a lot of snake oil salesmen too. I used the Sloan-Kettering herbal information page to help me make decisions about supplements:

About Herbs, Botanicals & Other Products | Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center 

Note that when you look up an herb there is a tab for "Healthcare Professionals" and one for "Consumers". At least you can see if there is any research to back up any claims.

I wish you all the best with Andy. There is much to the power of positive thinking. I spent some time every night during chemo telling Megs how the drugs would help and we did our "visualization" techniques about the drugs eating up all those yucky cancer cells. She probably thought her mom had gone nuts, but so what.

Your cost projections are right on the money for what we were given. Megs became more expensive with her stays in intensive care for other issues that came about. Also she had cardiac problems and that raised her cost of the adriamycin. I used one credit card just for her medical costs and paid it off as I could. I'm a single parent school teacher who had a child in college during all of this - I managed and you will too. No one could give me a dime of that money back for the two and half years it gave me with my girl. 

Give that Andy a kiss and a belly rub for me. We are pulling for you!


----------



## Karen519

*Dborgers*

Dborgers

Keep updating us on Andy. Sounds like his vet visit when well.
If you have trouble posting his pics can email them to me along with this link telling me where to post the pics!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1591356
My email is: [email protected]


----------



## Pemphredo

so many prayers going your way to your family, you, and Andy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for your sweet boy.


----------



## ggdenny

dborgers said:


> Said the total cost would run $4500 over the six months, with some weeks being $300 and others $60. Andy's so worth the sacrifice.


I love, love, love reading this kind of sentence from pet parents! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Kristin

dborgers said:


> The oncologist told us he's in Stage III. 6 month treatment, the "Wisconsin" protocol (I'll have to read up on that).
> 
> She said since his blood work looks good he has a good chance of it going into remission for a year after the first 6 months of treatment, and hopefully be a poster boy for it never returning. She was absolutely sweet and took a couple hours with us (including the 30 minutes for the first round of chemo). If it returns, another round and perhaps different drugs.
> 
> Here's how the 6 months goes:
> 
> Week 1: Chemo (quick shot)
> Week 2: Chemo (IV shot over 30 minutes with a different drug; shot/pills)
> Week 3: Blood work and assessment/possible drug change
> 
> Repeat for 6 months.
> 
> The swelling on his lymph nodes hadn't changed since his surgery last week; one about half the size of an egg, the other like a Robin's egg. I fell lucky I found the lumps at all since they're a couple inches below his chin and you have to really feel around for them. The onco said those two could disappear as early as tomorrow.
> 
> The lymph glands on his back knees also had robin egg sized lumps, although I couldn't find what she was feeling.
> 
> He'll also be on Prednisone. I'd read something about that possibly conflicting with the chemo, but she said not with what they're using. Good thing Andy like vegetables. Broccolli, cauliflower, and carrots in his diet.
> 
> Other than that she said just let him have his normal life and do all the things he's always done like go for a leashless run/walk across the street at the high school and down trails at the lake.
> 
> Said the total cost would run $4500 over the six months, with some weeks being $300 and others $60. Andy's so worth the sacrifice.
> 
> I'll get a picture up of him soon. Your pictures are so great to look at.
> 
> We REALLY appreciate all the kind comments and well wishes for Andy.
> 
> I'll keep y'all posted.


Yay, this is good news.

And interesting to see I'm getting ripped off in Toronto when I was quoted for the same chemo protocol at $6900. LOL

A few tips, incase the oncologist didn't cover them:

The Prednisone: he will be drinking A LOT of water and probably needing to pee more than usual. If his appetite is already good, it will go through the roof once he starts pred. Watch for swelling (edema/water retention) in the paws and if possible try to feed a low sodium diet. There is something called 'pred-head' that he may start to develop depending on the dose he's on. His head will get a bit 'pointier' on the top. Don't be alarmed. It's normal and will decrease as the pred dose decreases. He may be panting a lot more (esp at night) but again this is a normal pred side effect. Pred should never be stopped or a dose skipped. It must always be tapered under the guidance of the oncologist. The adrenal glands cannot start functioning on their own without the gradual taper down of this drug. Missed doses or sudden stops can be very dangerous (for both dogs and humans who take this drug).

Temperature Watch: chemo and pred, especially in a late stage cancer dog may cause neutrophils and blood counts to drop and he can be more susceptible to infections. Prednisone is designed to literally shut down the immune system (which is beneficial for chemo when you are trying to kill the bad cancer cells). I read that it's always a good idea for owners to buy a thermometer for their dog and learn how to take a rectal temperature during the days of chemo treatment. A sudden high fever is a vet emergency and something to watch for. This was the first signal that things were going wrong for my dog.


And thanks again for your sweet words re my loss. I'm just working through the grief stage right now (it's intense!). I will be looking to add another Golden to my life in the early springtime. Part of me can't believe I could even consider risking going through all the heartache again, but I just love this breed so much...

I have my fingers crossed that Andy will be a wonderful chemo success story for you and be sure to enjoy a wonderful Christmas with him and treasure every moment. Hugs.


----------



## dborgers

Meggie'sMom said:


> Meggie's protocol was the Wisconsin-Madison. Sounds like you are on the right track with Andy. The pred will get those nodes down fast and he'll be in remission before you know it. You and he will be fighters and winners, I just know it.
> 
> I got the book by Laurie Kaplan, _Help Your Dog Fight Cancer_ and read it and referred to it many times....


Thank you very much for the info.

I read your entire thread. Whew! Took awhile. She was lucky to have you, and I'm so glad she survived as long as she did. 

Thanks very much!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, KRISTIN

Never be afraid to adopt a golden. Think of it as 5 times the love in one lifetime.

Buddy, our first golden (story in my first post of this thread) lived to what we think was 15 years without a problem other than arthritis his last year.

I hope you get another golden boy or girl. Maybe even a friend for him or her. We've always had more than one dog. Right now we have Andy and Katie, a bichon friese who wandered in our yard limping about 8 years ago. The vet said she'd been kicked, so we didn't look too hard for her owners, although we did put up some posters and look in the paper. We've also been fostering 55 lb. Buddy, a border collie, black lab, golden mix (we think ... DNA test results coming for Christmas). Since he's so young (1 yr or so) friends are going to keep him as Andy does his chemo so he won't have to put up with a youngster. Someone threw him out a truck window and shot at him!! He was living under a porch when I got him. He's a HUGE sweetie, but vies with Andy for attention, and we didn't want Andy to have to deal with all that right now.

SPEAKING of which .... he needs a great home. His hair is soft as silk, he's trained, and LOVES fetching tennis balls. He's VERY affectionate. A wonderful little guy. Just throwing that out there ...to anyone here looking to adopt. I can't say enough wonderful things about him. With his young age and exuberance, we just feel it's best Andy has a little more peace and quiet while he goes through all this.


----------



## dborgers

And thanks again to all of you for the kind words and encouragement. 

It means a lot to share this experience with you all. My wife and I went from crying yesterday to getting geared up to taking it a day at a time and having the attitude that Andy has a shot and we'll just make sure every day from here on is as filled with love and fun as all the days previously.

Y'all are wonderful. Thank you SO much

Danny and Jane


----------



## elly

You are a wonderful person who has helped wonderful dogs, its your turn to be helped now and we are all here with you and for you, wishing everything possible is possible and sending kindest and heartfelt condolances for your loss of your sibling. x


----------



## BeauShel

I will keep good thoughts and prayers going for Andy that he will beat this like Meggie did. She was our wonder girl and is still so missed by so many. Thank you so much for adopting from rescues, I foster for our local rescue and it always makes me happy to hear people keep coming back even after sad experiences. Give your sweet boy a big kiss from me.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Prayers for Andy and the wonderful people who love him,
Lucy


----------



## maple1144

Im sending out good thoughts and prayers for you and your Andy! Glad your first visit seems to have gone well


----------



## dborgers

elly said:


> You are a wonderful person who has helped wonderful dogs, its your turn to be helped now and we are all here with you and for you, wishing everything possible is possible and sending kindest and heartfelt condolances for your loss of your sibling. x


Thank you for the condolences. Honestly, I don't think I could ever repay dogs for what they've done for me in my life. Many years ago, Buddy, the first golden I had (1st post details on how he came into our lives), came at a time in my life just a few weeks after my best friend and I had been hit by a drunk driver doing 75 while we were way off the shoulder of the freeway in rural Alabama with a flat tire. My friend was killed instantly, and I was severely injured. A few weeks later, still suffering horrible PTSD flashbacks and nightmares and drinking for relief ... along came Buddy the golden retriever. He pulled me out of the depths of despair. It was a match made in Heaven. I made a full recovery in all regards.

One rather recent example was when we buried our adoptive mother. Our adoptive father preceded her in death by 20 years ... much too young. When Bev (my late sister) and I went to bury our mom it was just the two of us and the hearse driver in that little country cemetery. I could see the side of dad's vault. Mom's casket lay suspended over the grave with a flower blanket of 100 carnations and roses. Pretty sad and somber atmosphere.

The hearse driver did a little graveside ceremony as my sister and I held hands - feeling sadness, but very blessed to have been adopted together by this wonderful couple who sacrificed their hopes and dreams for themselves to give us a home when they were in their 40's. I mean, dad would go without a new Sunday church suit for 3 or 4 years just so he could pay for piano lessons and other things Bev and I would never have had. Dad was a kind soul and a HUGE dog lover. Our family dog growing up was a wonderful mutt (and GREAT outfielder in softball LOL).

As the hearse driver asked us to bow our heads for the Lord's Prayer, I felt a nudge on my right leg and looked down. There was a 6 or 7 month old chocolate lab puppy. The cemetery was surrounded by farm fields as far as the eye can see without a house in sight. Where did he come from?

Anyway, I scratched his ear. I swear I knew what he wanted and mouthed to him it was OK. He crept up to mom's casket, and ever so gently pulled one of the carnations out of the flower blanket, then stealthily walked back to me. Then, he LEAPED in the air and shook his head and jumped for joy at all the falling flower petals. 

By this time, my sister cracked an eye open and broke out in a grin too (...the Lord's Prayer is near the end ..). Long story short, we stayed in the cemetery a good 45 minutes after the hearse drove off and had a joyful time watching that little guy as he repeated the "Joyful Flower Dance" with every single one of the flowers - parading each and every flower one at a time in front of us as the flower petals fell like snowflakes. Dad and Mom were smiling down on us that afternoon. What would otherwise have been a very sad and somber moment turned into a joyful and happy one. Just one in a long line of miracles in my life thanks to dogs.

Andy's doing his usual lounging. No sign of an upset stomach or any other negative side effects so far. The vet said if he will get sick off one medication or another it would be Saturday or so it would happen. We'll see ....

It's absolutely wonderful to read all the comments here from kindred spirits who love and have loved their dogs as much as I have. As I said earlier, it's already helped so much sharing this experience with strangers who are such kind and kindred spirits. 

Wow. I'm blown away. Thank you. I'll keep posting over time about Andy's progress, and post a couple pics of him in the next couple days or so. 

I LOVE all the pictures of your dogs.


----------



## dborgers

And a hearty THANK YOU to all of you who've taken time out of your busy days to send well wishes for Andy. Again, I'm blown away. Wow.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks Meggie'sMom for the diet/supplemental link and Karen for the pic support if needed.

And, again, at the risk of sounding reduntent, thanks to ALL OF YOU for your kind words of support and encouragement!! I can't express how much they're appreciated.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank YOU for the update on Andy - and your wonderful dog stories. I'm so glad it sounds like you've got a great vet with a sound plan for Andy. I hope it has all the best effects and that you have many more months and years with him. He is so lucky to have such a loving family right now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for the update about Andy, sending prayers that his treatment goes well and is successful. Sending prayers to you and your wife for the strength and courage you'll need in the days to come to get Andy through this and back on his way to being healthy again.


----------



## dborgers

*Day 2*

I received yesterday's 'discharge instructions' from the oncologist via email. It explained lymphoma, the various stages treatments available, and Andy's general condition. Since he's otherwise very healthy, active, and as interested in food as ever, we opted for the "Wisconsin" protocol. 6 months with 12-18 month remission.

*On Day 1 of the Wisconsin protocol:* "Andy received Vincristine and L-Asparaginase today without complication.". 
"Based on Andy’s lack of clinical signs, physical examination findings and pathology results, Andy is classified as a Stage IIIa." 

She forgot to call in the Prednisone yesterday afternoon. I mention that because this morning I woke up. Andy was on his memory foam/quilt bed and began wagging his tail and stretching as soon as I woke up. He ate a hearty breakfast and seems to be feeling just fine.
Since his chin was shaved for last week's surgery, I can easily see and feel that the lymph nodes that were swollen are vastly decreased in size. The larger lump that was about half the size of an egg (he had 2) is about 1/4 the size it was when we went to bed last night. And that's without the Prednisone, which we just picked up and gave him. This is good! 

Andy's trolling the kitchen right now in case their just might happen to be some 'extra' food. LOL Andy was skinny as a rail and starving when TVGRR pulled him out of a kill shelter and was still underweight when we adopted him (they didn't have him very long). He has a real issue with food. He's been a healthy 77 lbs most of his adult life but would be 120 lbs if we left food laying around for him. LOL 

Everything is as it usually is on any given day. So far so good. No noticeable side effects.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bless you... I'm sending your family good thoughts, prayers and wishes for Andy's chemotherapy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

So glad things are going well. You go Andy!!! My three adopted boys and I are cheering for you all. 

Love, love, love the story of Buddy and your mom's funeral. You had me in tears. That pup sure knew who needed him and just what to do to make you smile. 

Stay strong. Fight hard.


----------



## dborgers

Meggie'sMom said:


> So glad things are going well. You go Andy!!! My three adopted boys and I are cheering for you all.
> 
> Love, love, love the story of Buddy andar your mom's funeral. You had me in tears. That pup sure knew who needed him and just what to do to make you smile.
> 
> Stay strong. Fight hard.


Thanks so much. His appetite and energy seem to be OK. So far he seems to be handling the two drugs he got yesterday. Just started the Prednisone this afternoon. The lumps are still shrinking. 

Meggie's story was very inspirational. I read the entire thread and have to tell you it really, really helped my wife and I, who were crying all day Monday after we got the word on the pathology report You did a lot to help a stranger (me) by taking the time to continue with that over such a long time. Hopefully, Andy will also be able to be an inspiration to others going through the same thing. I'll get some pics of him up in the next few days.


----------



## Karen519

*To Andy and his Mom*

To Andy and His Mom

You are both in my prayers. Remember, to email me if you need picture posting help!! [email protected]

So glad that Meggie's Mom has reached out to you. Cindy has written a book about Meggie and her fight! 

So happy to hear Andy is doing well!


----------



## dborgers

KRISTIN

Thanks. Andy's always had 'eyes bigger than his stomach'. I think he even dreams about food LOL. He's been a steady 77 lbs most of the 8 years we've had him (he's 9 or 10 now). Luckily, we had dog doors installed about 20 years ago when a couple of our dogs in those years had to go on Prednisone. 

Have you been cruising any golden rescue sites?


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, KAREN. I have to cruise through a couple computers and grab some pics. 

I appreciate your reaching out. Thanks!


----------



## mm03gn

dborgers said:


> Thanks, KRISTIN
> 
> We've also been fostering 55 lb. Buddy, a border collie, black lab, golden mix (we think ... DNA test results coming for Christmas). Since he's so young (1 yr or so) friends are going to keep him as Andy does his chemo so he won't have to put up with a youngster. Someone threw him out a truck window and shot at him!! He was living under a porch when I got him. He's a HUGE sweetie, but vies with Andy for attention, and we didn't want Andy to have to deal with all that right now.
> 
> SPEAKING of which .... he needs a great home. His hair is soft as silk, he's trained, and LOVES fetching tennis balls. He's VERY affectionate. A wonderful little guy. Just throwing that out there ...to anyone here looking to adopt. I can't say enough wonderful things about him. With his young age and exuberance, we just feel it's best Andy has a little more peace and quiet while he goes through all this.


I just read through your thread. You are good people, and help restore my faith in humanity :smooch:

THIS caught my eye. Over the past two years, my poor mother has lost all of her 3 animals:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/75866-rip-madison.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/81388-rip-little-cu.html

...and most recently, her heart dog Echo:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/106201-rip-echo-3-a.html

She is still very much heartbroken, but having my golden girls and my sister's dog Sadie over all of the time helps her. She has been looking on petfinder for the perfect dog, and it's a very exhausting process. I always maintain that everything happens for a reason. My sister and I have independently been looking for a match for our mom (admittedly since before Echo passed...), and things just haven't been working out. 

I know you are in TN, but this forum has done crazier things! This forum transported Marlene's Dillon from Florida to California! I'm very interested in seeing pictures of this dog and hearing ALLLLLL about him! Does he like playing with other dogs? My mom has 3 fur-grandchildren over most weekends


----------



## dborgers

PS KRISTIN

About Andy gaining weight:

He'd been starved by the people who dropped him off at a kill shelter. The TVGRR folks were feeding him very well, but he was still in need of putting on some weight even after a month of their incredible TLC and good food.

He seemed to be putting on way too much weight over the first few weeks we had him and we couldn't figure out how that was happening. Got over 100 lbs. "How was that happening?", we asked. Took him to the vet. They couldn't find anything wrong with him. He was eating a good diet and just enough for proper weight.

Well, one night I found the answer:

My wife and I caught him hiding around the corner from the kitchen in the dining room one night at dinnertime after he'd eaten. Then watched him 'commando crawl' halfway through the house to take the back way to the den where he finished up the food our two small rescues left every night. AHA!! I wouldn't doubt he's dreaming about food right now as he naps. LOL I can crack the refrigerator door open ever so silently at 2 am. He'll wake up clear across the house from a dead sleep and show up with that 'look' I swear he practices in full length mirrors - ears at full mast and scrunched up sorrowful look on his face. LOL


----------



## dborgers

mm03gn said:


> I just read through your thread. You are good people, and help restore my faith in humanity :smooch:
> 
> THIS caught my eye. Over the past two years, my poor mother has lost all of her 3 animals:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/75866-rip-madison.html
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/81388-rip-little-cu.html
> 
> ...and most recently, her heart dog Echo:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/106201-rip-echo-3-a.html
> 
> She is still very much heartbroken, but having my golden girls and my sister's dog Sadie over all of the time helps her. She has been looking on petfinder for the perfect dog, and it's a very exhausting process. I always maintain that everything happens for a reason. My sister and I have independently been looking for a match for our mom (admittedly since before Echo passed...), and things just haven't been working out.
> 
> I know you are in TN, but this forum has done crazier things! This forum transported Marlene's Dillon from Florida to California! I'm very interested in seeing pictures of this dog and hearing ALLLLLL about him! Does he like playing with other dogs? My mom has 3 fur-grandchildren over most weekends


MELISSA,

Buddy is the most wonderful little guy you could possibly imagine. Playful, sweet, and affectionate. I had all his medical stuff done after I got a call from some people who knew I do rescue. They're the ones who picked up up at 6 months when they saw him get thrown out a truck window and shot at at a rest area. They're disfunctional people, and Buddy was living under their porch in the dirt.

When I went to meet him he was about 1 year old. When I came back later that day to bring him home he went and got the two tennis balls, a sock with a knot in it, and the two large Milk Bones I'd given him an hour earlier and laid them in a row next to me, sat down, wagged his tail, and kissed my fact ever so gently. He's very affectionate, wags his tail constantly, and is always up for anything. Especially loves going for rides in the car and out for play.

Plays tug of war with our 14 lb gimpy Bichon (before she wandered into our yard someone kicked her and broke her femur, which never healed properly) and loved wrestling with Andy. The only damage was Andy got a slobbery neck. No aggression whatsoever. Just play.

After I gave him a bath he spent 3 days at the animal hospital. He had whip and hook worms, for which he was treated. Also, a complete physical, blood work, all his shots. He's been with us about 6 months. I had him neutered about 6 weeks ago.

His coat is jet black and like a golden's. He looks like a jet black 55 lb. golden retriever with feathers and all. My sister-in-law asked me what I wanted for Christmas. She had a dog DNA test kit sent to find out which breeds he has in him. It arrived about a week ago and is at the lab. I should have the results in a week or two..

He is playful and doesn't have a mean bone in his body. Just wagging tail all the time and a ton of energy. He is also a 'master ballman' now. I've been taking him every night to a fenced in football field, and he returns it until he finally tires. I haven't put him on the leash to get in and out of the car and he's done fine.

I think he'd love the water too, although I didn't take him this summer because we'd just started on 'come every time' after he recovered from his neutering. I wouldn't take a dog swimming until I knew he'd come back each and every time without fail. Buddy's learned to sit, lay down, shake, and wait .. on command, so he's an easy study.

Because of his youthful exuberance and Andy's diagnosis, friends volunteered to took him for a time. I'll get some photos of him and shoot some video this weekend when I go to visit him.

He'd be a dream dog for kids, and loves playing with other dogs. Never a hint of aggression. He likes to lay in my lap and kissed my face once in awhile, but not too much. Followed me nearly everywhere in the house, even into the bathroom, where he'd sit in front of me or by the shower when I was in it. Speaking of showers, I took him into the tub with a leash and tied it to a handle on the wall to keep him in one place. He doesn't mind a bath once you get scratching shampoo into him and stays pretty well put. I haven't tried it without the leash yet, but I have had to pick him up and put him in the tub. 

You or anyone can email me if they're interested in adopting him. No fee. We'll gladly pass on the $600 in costs we've incurred so far to a forever home that will treat him like a family member.

He's been at my friend's house since Monday, and has been playing with their Akita and Golden. Sleeps on their bed with the other two dogs.

Anyone cam email me here if they'd like to know more about Buddy. I really need to find him a forever home in light of Andy's new and ongoing battle with lymphoma and chemo.

[email protected]

Thanks for the message, Melissa. Buddy's a very active little guy, but sweet as they come.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I am amazed that you read Megs' whole thread - it is quite an epic. I tried to keep it in one thread so the story would stay linear and I still read through parts myself on occasion. I am so glad it was helpful for you. We had our ups and downs, but overall Meggie lived a quality life through the chemo, radiation and beyond. 

I hope Andy sails through chemo with no trouble at all. Can't wait to see his photos!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Wow! Sounds like Buddy is a dream dog. Someone is going to be very lucky to get him!


----------



## dborgers

Meggie'sMom

Buddy is a dream dog. I really hope we can find a wonderful forever home for him.

As I said, we planned on just keeping him, but with Andy's battles just beginning he needs all the peace an quiet he can get, not that Buddy's a bad dog, just full of the exuberance of youth. 

I'm praying for him too. I know it must be hard on him to suddenly be somewhere else, but my friends are reporting he's been a perfect guest and playing with their golden and akita like he had Andy and Katie, our gimpy bichon who rescued herself from an abusive situation and chose our house (like the half dozen others who showed up on our doorstep over the years - some wonderful 'forever homes' stories there). LOL


----------



## dborgers

PS Meggie'sMom

I'd guess Buddy's somewhere between 14-18 months old. He's been here about 6 months and was somewhere between 8 months and a year old when he moved in. Still a lot of puppy in him, although the only thing he ever chews is the occasional piece of paper he'll pull out of a wastebasket, which tears up into pieces and leaves. Just one piece, then he's done. He will get going on a tennis ball cover, but I think he likes the rubber feel. He's a wonderful little guy.


----------



## dborgers

> I am amazed that you read Megs' whole thread - it is quite an epic.


A wonderful story of your love and devotion for her, and all the love and kindness of strangers for you and for her plight. It is very inspirational and gave us hope at the moment we needed it. Thank you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Our prayers are with you - You have done such wonderful things for these sweet souls. I have no doubt that it will come back to you ten-fold (it probably already has with their love).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Higher power brought you here to this forum to share your stories with people who do love their dogs so very much and feel sad for every sick or neglected dog. Stories like yours keep me hanging around here, even thou I have no dog on my own right now. Losing my Buddy was the worst thing ever happened in my life and after so many months there is still a lots of pain in my heart. It isn't easy but it is worth it, would not change it for the world. I am praying for your Andy to win this fight and have good life for many, many years.


----------



## PrincessDi

I don't have anything to offer except to thank you so much for giving Andy and Buddy loving homes. I'm so sorry that you received this devasting news. Will light a candle and keep you and Andy in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mm03gn

I am just waiting for my mom to call me back and as soon as she does, I'm going to email her this thread... She had previously said that she didn't want to adopt a dog sight unseen, but I am thinking she might just be able to tell how special this guy is. 

MOM - I will commit to a road trip to Nashville, TN with you in January for a weekend - 50/50 driving duties.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Amazed, once again at the power and community of this forum!


----------



## mm03gn

Well I just got off the phone with my mom - she is sitting at home with my sister's dog Sadie, as my sister is getting all 4 of her wisdom teeth out tomorrow :S. Sadie is another GRF miracle rescue dog from Michigan. Many know her story well - here it is: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/85091-update-sadie.html

My mom was so absolutely moved by your thread, and wishes Andy all of the best as he goes through his treatment. She thinks that Buddy sounds like an amazing dog. She is very interested in seeing pictures and/or videos if you could take some  

She is very scared that she will not be able to love another dog like she loved Echo. I know that this is a normal feeling, and I also know that this is not true. The love she shows all of our dogs is so beautiful and she has the kindest, gentlest soul of anyone I know. I truly believe that Buddy would have a great life with my mom. (That is, unless he hates camping... ) So please consider her "very interested, but scared of this journey". My sister was in Nashville this year for work, and LOVED it - so we hope to have a mother/daughters road trip next month to meet a new family member. I may be getting ahead of myself, but I can't help it 

So funny that you got a DNA test done on Buddy - we JUST got our results back from the one we had done on Sadie... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/103034-what-sadie-mixed-take-your-guess.html Turns out she is Lab/Husky?!?!?!


----------



## dborgers

MELISSA

I've just been reading your posts to my wife. We, like you, are HUGE dog lovers and have had many dogs and many rescues. What our friends said about Buddy was "you SURE know how to pick them! He's a very special dog." Not saying we're experts or anything, but Buddy IS a very special dog.

I'm originally from Michigan and would be willing to meet you there with him.

Buddy's a mix. We'll get the DNA test results before Christmas. I'd venture a guess and say he's the kind of dog that would live to be 15.

You can email me anytime. I'd love to talk to you. If you email me I'll send my phone number as well. Will take some pictures and video of him this weekend.

BTW, he uses a dog door. Only took one time of holding a treat on the other side and he got it. As I mentioned before he's learned everything he knows - sit, shake, lay down, wait - very quickly. He would need some work with "come". We were about to do that and my 86 year old mother-in-law got shingles, so my wife has been over there every free minute.

Buddy's very, very gentle with our dogs. Lays on his back and lets little Katie be 'bigger than him'. He's just a big love sponge.

Here's my email again if you'd like to drop a line:

DBorgers at Comcast.net


----------



## mm03gn

** Moved to email**

Don't want to hijack sweet Andy's thread any more... will start a new thread as this develops...


----------



## SandyK

Just seeing your thread tonight. I wish you and Andy the best on fighting cancer!! Sounds like things are going great. I hope this continues throughout his treatment. Really have enjoyed your stories...you have given wonderful lives to many dogs!! I hope Melissa's mom will be able to help you give Buddy a great home. Thoughts and prayers for Andy, you and your wife!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I read the update on Andy's lumps with a big smile - so happy to hear they are already shrinking. I hope he continues to respond well to the treatments.

And best of luck finding the right home for Buddy. I know it must be hard, but I think you are doing such a kind and caring thing for Andy. And honestly, Buddy may not have had your full attention over the next couple of years. I am quite positive you'll find a good loving home for him. 

Positive thoughts coming your way...


----------



## dborgers

Here are a few pictures of Andy.

This is the one of the pictures TVGRR (Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue) sent before I met him. He's always so gentle taking a treat :











His first night at our house. He LOVES balls. Don't they all? LOL










With a bigger ball on one of his lounging places (everywhere in our house is LOL):











At the lake. He LOVES to swim. Funny thing is he swims after mama ducks and her chicks. When they turn around he swims for shore for all he's worth!










A good sport at Christmas:










He's a cuddler. About 7 years old in this pic with my wife:










I'll have to find Andy's "Cowboy Bob" Halloween costume, but here's a picture of his sister, Katie (the Bichon dinosaur), and Daisy (the lobster). Daisy passed away last year at 18 years old minutes after barking at squirrels in the back yard. She was a character! Ruler of the free world. Given away 4 times and brought back because of her strong spirit :










My wife's camera is on the fritz, but I borrowed my neighbor's camera. 

This is Andy about an hour ago. His favorite things are playing ball, swimming, and lounging. He's a master at all three. :












I hope you enjoyed these pics. I'll find or take a new one of with Andy in his reindeer antlers nearer to Christmas. The blue bandage on his left rear leg is where he got chemo Wednesday. 

He's doing well. We went for our nightly leashless 'walkabout' at the high school across the street last night. His appetite hasn't changed one bit. He's always up for food! Dreams about it in his sleep. LOL


----------



## dborgers

PS - I should have said Daisy was brought back 4 times before we adopted her. She always did exactly what she wanted to. 

This is a picture of her helping herself to something in the pantry. She pulled a bag of dog food and moved the bucket to get where she was LOL:










We had her 17 years. Sandy, a lhsa rescue, died about a month before Daisy at 16 years old.

My late sister, Beverly, and I around the time we were adopted together :












At some point in the future I'll post some pictures of Buddy, Henry, and Trevor - our other golden adoptees who've passed and are having fun on the other side of The Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## maggie1951

Andy is one lovely lucky dog to be with you to help him


----------



## maggie1951

dborgers said:


> PS - I should have said Daisy was brought back 4 times before we adopted her. She always did exactly what she wanted to.
> 
> This is a picture of her helping herself to something in the pantry. She pulled a bag of dog food and moved the bucket to get where she was LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had her 17 years. Daisy, a llhsa, died about a month before Daisy at 16 years old.
> 
> My late sister, Beverly, and I around the time we were adopted together :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At some point in the future I'll post some pictures of Buddy, Henry, and Trevor - our other golden adoptees who've passed and are having fun on the other side of The Rainbow Bridge.


I have a rescue golden called Daisy and we call he Daisy Do Do as she does just want she wants to Do DO we love her to bits.


----------



## dborgers

How do you add a signature and photo that show up every post? Thanks.


----------



## AlanK

dborgers said:


> How do you add a signature and photo that show up every post? Thanks.


Up towards the top of the page there is a "User CP" link. Under it there is an edit signature option .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> How do you add a signature and photo that show up every post? Thanks.


Go to your *User CP,* go down to *SETTINGS & OPTIONS*, selection *EDIT SIGNATURE.* There you can upload pictures. 


Your Andy is a beautiful boy, I hope his treatments go well, he sounds like such a special boy.

Love the pic of your girl helping herself to the dog food, what a pistol she must have been.

Oops, see Alan K just gave you instructions, sorry about that.


----------



## dborgers

Here are a few pictures of Andy.

This is the one of the pictures TVGRR (Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue) sent before I met him. He's always so gentle taking a treat :











His first night at our house. He LOVES balls. Don't they all? LOL










A GQ shot : 











He LOVES to swim and we go often Sometimes Andy swims after a mama duck and her chicks out or curiosity.
If they turn around towards him he does a 180 and swims away from them for all he's worth.










A good sport at Christmas. 










He's a cuddler. About 7-8 years old in this pic with my wife taken a couple years ago.:











Below is Andy today (12/09/11). Since I'm unfamiliar with the camera I used to take it he looks less colorful and more gray than he appears in person. The blue on his left rear leg is the bandage from his chemo Wednesday











He's doing well. We went for our nightly leashless walk/run at the high school across the street last night. His appetite hasn't changed one bit. He's always up for food! Dreams about it in his sleep. LOL


----------



## ggdenny

Andy looks like a real sweetheart. You're lucky to have each other.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I just love all of your pictures of Andy and Daisy!!
They are so beautiful! Glad you were able to figure out how to post, since I didn't reply to you until 10 minutes ago!!


----------



## dborgers

Signature test


----------



## Karen519

*Dborgers*

Dborgers

for the signature the pick you use has to be on Photobucket and copy the Image Code into the signature, or it has to be copied from your Gallery.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen519 said:


> Dborgers
> 
> for the signature the pick you use has to be on Photobucket and copy the Image Code into the signature, or it has to be copied from your Gallery.


I just copied and pasted my image from Photobucket, I didn't have to insert the Image Code.

Here's mine:


----------



## dborgers

DAY 3

Andy has been doing very well. No noticeable difference from his normal appetite and energy.

The swelling on the right lymph nodes under his chin is nearly gone. 

Tomorrow is the day the oncologist said he'll get sick if he does from Wednesday's chemo. Fingers crossed


----------



## mm03gn

Glad to hear that Andy is tolerating the chemo well - and that the lumps are visibly smaller!! 

Here's hoping that Andy suffers no ill effects from the drugs today. 

Andy needs your prayers everyone!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Andy is doing well. Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Andy to feel tomorrow even better than today.


----------



## Karen519

*Dborgers*

Dborgers

Glad you got the picture in your signature and happy that Andy is doing well!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

So glad Andy is doing well with his treatment. I hope it continues to go well with no complications. Good boy, Andy!


----------



## mm03gn

Good news everyone! My mom is adopting Buddy!!! Her and I are driving to meet Danny in Lima, Ohio next Saturday to meet and adopt him!! As soon as we get some pictures I will start a new thread. Just thought I'd share


----------



## dborgers

Great day!!

As Melissa posted, her mom and dad are adopting Buddy, the little guy who was thrown out a truck window and shot at we've been fostering a few months! I've learned a lot about their family and all the 'dog cousins' Buddy will have. There couldn't be a more perfect, wonderful and loving family for Buddy to join. He's going to have the best life with them all. Melissa, YOU ROCK!! That has taken such a load off of my mind, and I've been smiling all day. He's laying on my lap asleep right now.

Buddy:









Andy sailed through Saturday, the day the vet said he'd get really sick from chemo if he was going to. He had his normal amount of energy, and was, as always, interested as can be about any hint of food. 

A great, great day!


----------



## dborgers

At the risk of sounding redundant, thank you all for your kind comments and well wishes

Danny


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> Great day!!
> 
> As Melissa posted, her mom and dad are adopting Buddy, the little guy who was thrown out a truck window and shot at we've been fostering a few months! I've learned a lot about their family and all the 'dog cousins' Buddy will have. There couldn't be a more perfect, wonderful and loving family for Buddy to join. He's going to have the best life with them all. Melissa, YOU ROCK!! That has taken such a load off of my mind, and I've been smiling all day. He's laying on my lap asleep right now.
> 
> Buddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy sailed through Saturday, the day the vet said he'd get really sick from chemo if he was going to. He had his normal amount of energy, and was, as always, interested as can be about any hint of food.
> 
> A great, great day!


This is AWESOME NEWS!!!!!!

Buddy's a good looking boy, he's going to have a wonderful home and life. 

How's Andy doing today??????


----------



## Sweet Girl

Another reason to love this forum! Was so happy to read that Buddy will be "staying in the family." That is such great news.

How did Andy do through the potential "sick" day?


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So VERY HAPPY TO hear that Andy Sailed through Saturday and that Buddy is being adopted! This forum is an amazing place!


----------



## jealous1

Thank you for the love and care you are showing Andy and for spreading the love around to so many others. Thoughts and prayers continue for Andy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

LOVE all the photos! Andy is such a gorgeous guy and Buddy is a doll. He looks a bit like my rescue Punch. I am thrilled he is getting a great home. Melissa will have to keep us updated. 

Keep up the great work Andy, my guess is you are fast headed to remission!


----------



## dborgers

*DAY 4 of Lymphoma*

I'm happy to report Andy is doing very well. You wouldn't know he's sick. The largest lump under his chin is very, very small compared to what it was on Wednesday, when it was half the size of an egg. The other smaller one on his lymph gland is gone. 

Today everyone's getting chicken breast and green beans for dinner. Andy's been padding between laying at my feet and sniffing at the oven. 

When I woke up, Buddy was lying next to Andy on Andy's memory foam/quilt bed, staring at me with a tennis ball in his mouth waiting for me to wake up. Been his usual velcro self all day. 

I've been smiling a whole lot about both Andy's state and the fact Buddy will be a Christmas puppy bringing joy to Melissa's family. The air is full of joy and gratitude ... and the smell of baking chicken breast ...

Thank you all so very much for caring about Andy. Prayers work. In this case almost immediately. WOW


----------



## dborgers

Just to give y'all an idea about Andy's personality (besides being a 'love sponge' and 'velcro dog' to one and all), here are a couple of pics .. We'd just lost Henry, our 2nd TVGRR adoption, also to cancer (Henry and Trevor both 10-12 years old when we adopted them). A couple weeks later after Henry went to the Bridge one of TVGRR's fantastic volunteers called me and said "I know you're probably not ready, but I'm fostering this wonderful healthy young little guy. Would you be interested in meeting him?". After seeing his pics I couldn't resist, so I drove to Alabama and met him. I was a goner. In our experience it honors the memory of our departed friends to help another dog in need.

The first pic was one the folks at TVGRR sent before I met and adopted him. One of several that displayed his "Curious George" nature. He's always observing the world around him, whether from a window, glass door, outside, or in the car - soaking it all lin.










These next two were taken in a 2nd story room about 3 years ago when he'd started going light in the face, . Andy spends a lot of time observing the world. In the shot on the right some crows landed in trees outside the window. He sat there like that for a long time, his head darting from tree to tree watching then.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I looked at the photos of your Andy observing the world and a passage from Dean Koontz' book _A Big Little Life_ immediately came to me. Perhaps you know it? "May I tell you a wonderful truth about your dog? .... You have been given stewardship of what you in your faith might call a holy soul."


----------



## dborgers

* "May I tell you a wonderful truth about your dog? .... You have been given stewardship of what you in your faith might call a holy soul."

*Isn't that the truth? I haven't heard that quote. How beautiful! I'm of the opinion goldens are higher spiritual beings than man ... here on Earth to teach about unconditional love. It's never ceased to amaze me how dogs who've been abused make remarkable turnarounds when shown kindness, having never lost their ability to love.

I'm also wondering if golden retrievers aren't angels given that form for a time ... The stories I could tell of my goldens bringing back happiness in their therapy work with long term pediatric trauma patients...

One little 5 year old girl immediately comes to mind: Child Services had taken her away from her parents for abuse and then returned her to them only to have them throw her down a flight of stairs. She was swollen to twice her size from internal injuries and refused to speak or even look in anyone's eyes. The recreational therapist met me at the elevator and told me about her.. When I came to pick Buddy up 8 hours later (my first golden who also had a rough road before our paths crossed), the little girl was brushing him and talking to him ... he on his back with gently swishing tail. She fully recovered over time. Buddy spent many, many hours with her over the months that followed leading her back to happiness and with unconditional love.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Andy had a good weekend!! Also happy that Melissa's mom will be giving Buddy a new home!! I will be keeping Andy in my thoughts and prayers!! Thank you for sharing pictures and your inspiring stories!!!


----------



## dborgers

In post #71 (Top of pg 8) I posted a pic of and told a little about Daisy, a dog we adopted who'd been take back 4 times after adoption because of her incredibly free spirit and need to rule the world and all those in it. She died at 18+ years old almost two years ago five minutes after giving squirrels outside a piece of her mind about them being in HER trees.

This pic is about 2 months after we adopted her. She watched a TV show with us the previous night called "The World's Funniest TV Commercials". One of them featured a dog whose owners told her to 'be a good girl' before they left, then she trashed the couch. 

My wife and I went to the movies the day after the TV show and this is the sight we were greeted with when we got home. Daisy was still 'rearranging' our house when we walked through the door and caught her in the act. She didn't care. LOL Size never stopped her from finding a way to access anything she wanted to get into. I'll post about the 'kitchen episode'' sometime.

The remnants of the couch:.


----------



## Deber

Just catching up on Andy and Buddy's stories. WOW, you can tell of your love from the words you type. I pray Andy continues with the great results and am so happy for Buddy's new home. Can't beat this.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

All your dogs are really special and stories about them are amazing.
Praying for sweet Andy, I am glad he is doing so well.


----------



## dborgers

*DAY 5 of Lymphoma*

The little bit of residual swelling on the lymph glands on his neck is completely gone. YEAH!!

Still his normal self. Wouldn't know he's sick.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Smiling for Andy!!!


----------



## dborgers

*DIET NOTES*

We've been adding fish oil and ground flax seed as well as more broccolli, cauliflower, and other raw veggies. Andy has always been more than willing to eat anything at all. We've given him baby carrots and raw broccoli for treats ever since we've had him and sprinkled wheat germ and brewers yeast on his dinner. Also doing only filtered water now.

After reading about grains and cancer we've completely taken grains out of his diet except a half a large Milk Bone with peanut butter for his nightly snack (instead of a whole one). 

The vet said to continue giving him his Glucosomine-Chondroitin (1000mg tabs - once in the morning, once at night). We began that after his ACL injury a few years ago. That's going great. 

He's getting 30mg of Prednisone twice a day per the oncologist. Next chemo Wednesday. The #2 combo: a 30 minute IV drip of a different drug combo than he gets in his week #1 protocol (1 ,2, 3rd week blood work .. repeat for 6 months). I'll post what it is.


----------



## SandyK

Fabulous!!! Another great day for Andy!!:wave:


----------



## dborgers

Thanks y'all!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Praying for many more happy days for your family and Andy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Continued good wishes and positive thoughts for your family (and especially Andy!).


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

You and your family are in my prayers everyday!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Keep those great updates coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great ot hear that Andy is doing so incredibly well with his treatments. Best of luck with the next treatment, hope all goes as well as this first one has.

What a girl your Daisy was, OMG, she was lucky she was with your family.


----------



## MittaBear

I'm glad to hear these positive updates. Sending T&P's that he continues to improve.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks y'all!


----------



## dborgers

*"What a girl your Daisy was, OMG, she was lucky she was with your family."
*
In her opinion, we were lucky she let us live in HER house! LOL


----------



## *Laura*

Danny:

Good luck with Andy's chemotherapy tomorrow. Melissa and I will be sending him lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## dborgers

*DAY 6

*Another day Andy was his usual self. He loves the gourmet cancer diet.  

*LAURA*; Welcome to the forum. TY  

*TO ALL*: Thank you so much for the prayers and good thoughts for Andy. Your kindness, tips, prayers, shared experiences, and words of encouragement for Andy have given hope and already made a positive difference in this whole new situation for us. Thank you SO much. This site is amazing. What makes it amazing are the amazingly goodhearted people like you. What a gift you all are. I've already gotten my best Christmas gifts right here: Andy's doing OK and I now feel he's going to live most of his life expectancy, Buddy's going to an absolutely wonderful new home with incredibly loving people, and you all have been so helpful and encouraging and evidence how many good, caring people there are in the world. 

Tomorrow 1 pm Week 2/Round 2 of the chemo, this time an IV drip of another drug (or cocktail?) that lasts 30 minutes. It's my sincere hope he has the same non-reaction to it and doesn't get sick. I'll post what drug(s) he received when the oncologist sends the report via email. I also want to ask her if this is B-cell or T-cell and how much cancer the pathologist saw in the biopsied tissue from the lump in his lymph gland. 

Last weeks initial visit and treatment was $390. Perhaps because it was his first. They didn't do blood work because he'd just had it done the week before. It was good in all respects. The only thing slightly elevated beyond normal range was hemoglobin (red blood cells), but just one notch over (out of maybe 15 in the normal ranges). Other than that, perfect. Our regular vet said they'd found 'some' cancer cells, but he didn't make it sound like the sample was riddled with cancer. 

All encouraging, as the normal, healthy Week 1 for Andy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thinking of you and Andy today. Whisper some words of encouragement in that sweet pup's ear. Hope all goes well. 

Did they do the full battery of tests on him before starting treatment? Bone marrow aspirate, sonograms... etc... It took a few weeks to get the results back for Megs as to whether it was B or T cell. Hoping for a B for Andy.


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry that your precious boy is going through this - sending many good wishes and prayers from over here, and some hugs too


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad that you and Andy found us. This forum is very special!
Praying for Andy and your family.


----------



## Deber

Found people who truly love their dogs are a very unique special kind of people. This forum is blessed with many of the best and most kind hearted. Everyone is willing to share their experiences, cry or laugh with you. 

Thank YOU for sharing Andys cancer and treatment updates. Each of us will face this at sometime and with shared knowledge, it is not so scary, as to me only the unknown is scary. Each day, reading here, I learn more and in turn think I am a better caregiver to my pets.


----------



## C's Mom

Sending healing thoughts to Andy. I'm so happy for you all that he is doing well.

I've enjoyed reading about your dogs and am happy that Buddy will be in a great home soon. Loved the photo of you and your sister when you were first adopted. Your parents did a great job. Who was the dog in the photo? She is beautiful too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> *"What a girl your Daisy was, OMG, she was lucky she was with your family."*
> 
> In her opinion, we were lucky she let us live in HER house! LOL


That's too funny! You and your wife have a huge heart to have let Daisy stay with your family after her re-decorating.

We'll be thinking of Andy and you as he undergoes his second treatment today. Hope all goes well!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all!

Just gave Andy a bath and leave in 25 minutes. I'll post highlights of her (the oncologist) notes tomorrow morning when I get them if it's the same timing as last week. Will report on his chemo when I get back from the clinic.

CAROLINA: Daisy was one of a kind for sure. I don't know another dog who could open drawers and cabinets, or learn to pull a chair over to help her jump up on whatever she wanted access to. My wife and I still laugh today at her antics and many Daisy episodes. She could also climb trees.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Just gave Andy a bath and leave in 25 minutes. I'll post highlights of her (the oncologist) notes tomorrow morning when I get them if it's the same timing as last week. Will report on his chemo when I get back from the clinic.
> 
> CAROLINA: Daisy was one of a kind for sure. I don't know another dog who could open drawers and cabinets, or learn to pull a chair over to help her jump up on whatever she wanted access to. My wife and I still laugh today at her antics and many Daisy episodes. She could also climb trees.


 
Daisy was definitely a very talented and spirited little gal. I've had a few dogs in the past that were, but nothing compared to your girl. 

Best of luck to you and Andy today, looking forward to hearing another great update, hope everything goes well.


----------



## dborgers

CAROLINA MOM

When we moved into the house we live in now, we fenced in a quarter acre in back. Daisy kept getting out and barking at the side door next to the drive. We couldn't find any conceivable way she was getting out. One day I hid behind one of our cars in the parked in the back parking area and waited. Out the dog door came Daisy down the dog walk alongside the house to the back yard. She stopped every 6 feet for 40' all the way to a large tree next to the 4' cyclone fence. I watched her climb 5' up the tree and jump over the fence. She knew exactly what she was doing and didn't want to get caught. BUSTED! We had to fence around that tree.


----------



## dborgers

They did a CVC (blood work) on Andy. Everything normal. 

No IV today. Next week. He's been prescribed 50mg of CYCLOPHOSPHAMIDE, twice a day for the next three days. He'd lost 3.5 lbs. They said it may be the difference in scales from their other office I took him to last week. Could changing his diet to more vegetables and cutting out grain and the like mean less calories and thus weight loss? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## mm03gn

Bumping for Andy!! I have no idea regarding his weight, but others can chime in!


----------



## dborgers

*DAY 7 - 2nd Weekly Chemo Visit

*No IV as it turns out. The clinic gave him 2 tabs of CYCLOPHOSPHAMIDE and did blood work during his visit. 

We give him 2 tabs tomorrow (at the same time) and one on Friday. Rubber gloves provided so we don't touch them.

There was some confusion tonight at home because the bottle said we were supposed to start on 12/14/11 with the first two. Today is 12/14/11 and he already got 2. 

At 8 pm I called the Pet ER in the same building as the daytime clinic and owned by the same number (?) of vets where the oncologist practices inquiring what to do. Dr. Kim Johnson (Andy's onco) didn't return my call. She gave instructions to the receptionist at the ER who got back to me. Good thing. 2 more of them or not giving it to him as prescribed on the label could have meant big trouble. It can cause hemorrhagic bleeding, which they told us to look out of in his pee this next week. 

I'm thinking I got the bottle the vet pharmacy sent them and they weren't the instructions for us, but for the clinic. We had to be extra careful and get this right. 

His blood work was perfect. He ran around the clinic saying hi to people before and after. The oncologist wasn't there. But, they sent the CVC (blood) results to her for her to review.

Next week will be the 30 minute IV drip, then the following week blood work only. That isn't the schedule the oncologist emailed to me. I'm just rolling with the flow ...

Went to Whole Foods and bought fish oil for Andy made from Arctic Cod They suggested a brand supposedly formulated just for dogs and cats. It was $40 for a one liter bottle, whereas the regular fish oil is about $16.

Anyone know if this is a scam and/or if regular Arctic Cod fish oil is the same thing? 

TY again for the prayers and good wishes. It's good to know people like you care so much for dogs.


----------



## dborgers

His weight was 73.5 today. 77 last week. Hope it is indeed just the different scale.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Andy is still doing good with chemo. Hopefully there is not much to worry about with his weight loss. I also wonder if it is the scale or change in his diet. I am sure you will be asking the doctor. Well wishes continue!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's panting a lot and doesn't seem very comfortable. The Cyclophosphamide isn't a smooth a med for him as last weeks' chemo drugs.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Prednisone can make Andy pant and pace so it may be that more than the cyclophosphamide. I wouldn't hesitate to ask though if he seems to get worse or is in real distress. 

So is Andy being treated by a general vet under the guidance of an oncologist? My vet gave Megs some treatments, but only the ones the vet school oncology department approved and listed on her protocol. Why would she veer from Andy's prescribed protocol? 

I wouldn't worry about the small difference in weight right now as long as Andy has his appetite and is eating so well. Watch for him licking and swallowing a lot as that was the precursor to nausea episodes for us. 

Be well, Andy, and fight!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

Prayers out to ya


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers for Andy continuously. Best wishes for Andy to feel better.


----------



## dborgers

Meg'sMom

Andy's been on the Prednisone for a week now. He wasn't panting until yesterday a couple hours after the Cyclophosphamide. Seems to have subsided.
.
We are going to an oncologist who works out of a clinic in the Nashville area called BluePearl. She wasn't there yesterday, so the techs and the vet onco doing his residency did Andy's blood work and administered the pills.

Why it's different than what I was originally told would be a three week rotation (but now 4) could be due to her digging into the pathology report or something? I'll find out next week. My standing appointment for 1 pm on Wednesdays weekly will usually be at a pet ER clinic the BluePearl people own north of Nashville instead of their main office/pet ER complex south of Nashville. We're the only ones there up north. I like that.

TY all


----------



## AtticusJordie

The gang here near Pittsburgh send good thoughts your way. We hope Andy takes well to all of the meds--and that you have many more good Christmasses together....

SJ


----------



## GoldensGirl

Being the only one there has its advantages, but nothing beats having a really experience team on your side. If there is a vet med school near you, that's the very best of all, since they tend to have the most current knowledge and technology to fight with.

Holding Andy and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

Golden'sGirl

I meant Andy and I are the only ones there besides the onco's staff of 4 - including the onco resident. The nearest Vet school is Knoxville, 200 miles away. 

Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## dborgers

I'm getting ready to leave in an hour and a half to head to Lima, Ohio to meet mm03gn, her sister, and her mom (Buddy's new forever mom). They're driving down from Ontario, Canada to meet him and take him to his new forever home. This is one of the most wonderful families I've ever run across. Buddy's going to Dog Heaven and will have lots of 'dog cousins' to play with and nonstop love and fun!! 

Buddy was thrown out a moving truck on a highway and shot at after rolling down the pavement and chasing after those heartless idiots yelping and crying when he was 4 months old. We've been fostering him for 8 months. He's just a wonderful, wonderful little guy, and so are his new mom and her husband - and their entire family of dog lovers. It couldn't be a more perfect adoption.

I can't believe the miracles this site was responsible for - in only a couple hours!!!

TY all so much, and a very special thanks to mm03gn!!!!!!!!

He's a very special little guy. Sweet as they come. 

What a Christmas story!! 

Buddy:


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Congratulations Buddy! You have received the most wonderful Christmas present. What a happy ending!!


----------



## Lilliegrace

lots of prayers from us three to you and Andy. Yes. This forum is awesome for the support you get in times of need.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Awesome, absolutely love it! 

Travel safely everyone, can't wait to hear all about it and hopefully see pictures.


----------



## mm03gn

Hi everyone! I'm on my phone in the car so no pictures yet... But Buddy is officially a Canadian citizen!! He is a dream dog and the three of us fell in love with him instantly! He got right in the car and cuddled in as if he'd been with us his whole life.


----------



## Karen519

*Mm*

MM and Buddy

Congrats to you both-may you all have a wonderful life together and a HUGE THANK you to Andy's parents for loving Buddy until you came along!!
This forum is full of miracles and such giving and kind people!!


----------



## mm03gn

Buddy is Canadian - it is official!

I have started a new thread that can be entirely devoted to the sweet little pup we brought in to our family today! 

Danny has lots to share about this little guy - and my mom will have lots to share going forward. We'd love if you shared Buddy's story with us!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r-buddy-new-canadian-citizen.html#post1598443


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a happy ending for a pup whose life started out so awful. 

I love this place.


----------



## dborgers

Got back last night from meeting mm03gn, her sister, and her mom, Buddy's new forever mom.

I wrote about Buddy's story on the new thread Melissa - his new human cousin - started:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/107468-andys-brother-buddy-new-canadian-citizen.html

It was as wonderful a Christmas story and adoption as one could dream of, and into the most wonderful family one could know.

Andy is not having a good week following his chemo last Wednesday. The Cyclophosphamide pills are making him feel bad. He's panting a lot and obviously uncomfortable. The ER said he can't have something to make him more relaxed in conjunction with last week's therapy, so we're giving him warm milk and lot of attention.

Still has his appetite, but he's mostly moving around a lot trying to get comfortable.

Hopefully next week's 30 minute IV drip of a different drug will do as well as week 1.

Thanks for your continued well wishes and prayers.


----------



## mm03gn

I am so sorry to hear that Andy is still having a rough time. On the plus side, I like to think that the discomfort he is feeling is due to the drugs kicking the cancer's ASS! His body is a battlefield, and I think the drugs are winning!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Awww.... Andy, please feel better soon sweetheart. Soft ear rubs for you.


----------



## dborgers

mm03gn said:


> I like to think that the discomfort he is feeling is due to the drugs kicking the cancer's ASS! His body is a battlefield, and I think the drugs are winning!!!


I need to be reminded of that. I hate seeing him like this. Thanks


----------



## artbuc

About 15 years ago our Murphy was diagnosed with lymphoma. He was on chemo for about one year (weekly treatment). Our vet used the Univ of Penn protocol which I assume has been improved over the years. Murphy was the most gentle GR we have had and endured the drips well. As I recall, one of the drips took 10-15 minutes to administer. Murphy got sick only one time and was otherwise his normal self during the one year treatment. After his treatment was over, he lived another two years before he succumbed to another from of cancer which we did not bother to diagnose. Our vet cried when he euthanised Murphy. Good luck. Nothing good about cancer but lymphoma can be beaten into long term remission.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So very sorry to hear that Andy is not feeling well. 
I am praying very hard for him and you.
Buddy and his new Mom are another MIRACLE adoption story on this forum!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw, poor Andy. I hope it IS the drugs just kicking butt. Hugs to him.


----------



## C's Mom

Sending healing thoughts to Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Andy isn't doing so well since the Cyclophosphamide pills chemo last Wednesday. 

He was laying by the bed as usual this morning when I got up but didn't wag his tail or get in position for a belly scratch. When I lifted his front leg it just plopped down. He got up when I called him, but he just wants to lay down like he's done since last week. Urgh. His blood work was completely normal last week. Not sure what a vet visit could do. I'm waiting for the onco to call back.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry, very sorry. It is very hard, oh God I wish I could do something to help. Sending positive vibes and praying for sweet Andy to feel better soon. He is in my thoughts all time.


----------



## GoldensGirl

How my heart aches for you. All of us who have nursed a beloved dog know how excruciatingly hard it is to see them have bad days. Remember that all of have some bad days mixed in with the good, so don't overreact or give up too quickly.

I hope the oncologist has some magic to offer that will help Andy feel better.

Lighting a candle for your boy: http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the good thoughts  

We went for a walk. Andy never ran as he _always_ has, but it seemed to perk him up to be outside in a wide open space. The onco never called back today. Maybe she's on vacation. She wasn't there last Wednesday. A call from someone would have been appreciated and Andy been given _something_ for his upset stomach at the least. He's losing weight. I've never felt his spine before. He's beginning to feel bony. Haven't heard back from the onco or anyone else at the clinic all day.

Having been through bad times during chemo with my sister and father-in-law, it's the not eating that's most detrimental to their health. If the cancer doesn't kill you, starvation will. I was able to hand feed him a little, but I don't want to feed him so much he throws it all up either. He has never, ever turned his nose up at food. He'd weigh 200 lbs if I left food out all the time.

We'll give Andy all the help he needs like we would if he were a human kid. Hopefully, this is just a bump in the road. I'm going to chronicle his battle with lymphoma for others who may go through the same thing in the future. Meg's thread helped a whole lot (3+ year lymphoma survivor). Meg had bad days too. The onco said he shouldn't respond to the chemo like this, so it's a surprise - especially after the first week's 'you'd never know he's on chemo', perfectly normal Andy.

As M. Scott Peck put it so aptly in the first line of "A Road Less Traveled":

"Yesterday is history. Tomorrow's a mystery. Today's a gift. That's why they call it 'the present'." 

One day at a time, enjoying that gift is what it'll be.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the lit candle for Andy. That's so sweet


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Thoughts and prayers coming from our house for Andy and you all. Sure hope today was just a bump and that he wakes up feeling better in the morning.


----------



## dborgers

Pennie & Maggie's Mom,

I wish I could say it's just today. He hasn't had a good day since last Wednesday's chemo. Been uncomfortable, panting, seeming to never feel good. But he ate. I was concerned about last week's loss of 4 lbs, and it sure feels like he's lost even more weight. 

This is the first day he's ever turned his nose up at food. Hopefully, it's just part of the bad reaction he's having to last week's Cyclophosphamide. He did fine the week before with those two shots (names posted somewhere else early in this thread).


----------



## GoldensGirl

When anti-seizure meds made my Charlie lose his appetite, injections of vitamin B-12 helped to stimulate it again. He went from refusing food to eating like a piggy boy.

I hope your sweetheart recovers his interest in food and enjoys a lot more good days with you.

Lucy


----------



## dborgers

_injections of vitamin B-12 helped to stimulate it again. He went from refusing food to eating like a piggy boy.

_One of our senior golden adoptions who had leukemia got a regular B-12 'cocktail' shot (had other ingredients besides B-12). Cancer too far gone and Trevor too frail for chemo, said the vet. Really, really helped make him feel better. Blood transfusions and cancer nutrition too. He lived about 7 months with us 'til he went to the Bridge. He was in sorry shape when we got him. He was in much, much better condition just before he went to the Bridge - shiny coat and happy tail. 

I'll have to see if Andy can have the B-12 with the chemo. If the onco will call me back before Wednesday's scheduled chemo.

Thanks


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

You can try enticing him with some green (not the bleached like in some groceries) tripe. They have it canned at some of the boutique type pet stores. Smelly, but really good for them and the dogs go wild for it.


----------



## *Laura*

Aw Danny and Jane. So sorry Andy's not feeling well. I hope things go better in the next week (and I hope the onco shows up)!! Good luck at the vet's today

Andy sweetie get better wonderful boy


----------



## dborgers

Carolina'sMom

I just showed my wife Andy's candle. So sweet.

In one of the most beautiful dreams I can recall, I slowly rose above the ground until I saw the hemisphere from space. People's spirits were personified as candles. When one would go out, one of us human beings would reach over with theirs and relight it. Kind of like you're doing here Thank you 

Cooking Andy some calf liver, hoping that'll stir his appetite.


----------



## dborgers

YEAH!! He ate the simmered calf liver. Fingers crossed he keeps it down ...

One thing I always have to remember is sterilize his bowl before every meal. With his immune system kaput ...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Stay positive and calm, just sit next to him and hold his paw. Believe with whole you heart he is feeling better. As for food, try everyting every piece is a count. 
I was there, Buddy was like Andy crazy for food, I know how hard is when it's changed. We pray for Andy.


----------



## ggdenny

I just got home from a late movie and sitting here at nearly 1 in the morning playing with Duke and Connor. Knowing how much I love and treasure these two boys made me want to check in on Andy to see how he's doing. Andy and you are always in my thoughts.


----------



## dborgers

TY ggdenny. Very thoughtful of you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I hope Andy is feeling better and will have a good day, thinking of you both. 

This is such a long and difficult journey for all of you. 
Be strong for Andy and have faith that God is watching over all of you.


----------



## my4goldens

So sorry Andy is feeling so bad, prayers and hugs to him and you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Andy to feel much, much better today.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just checking in this morning. Did the liver stay down?

Hoping today is a good day for Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Checking in on Andy and praying he feels better and that the calf's liver stayed down.


----------



## dborgers

Hi all, and thanks 

The calf liver stayed down. He turned his nose up at a really yummy cancer diet breakfast, so I had to try several different things. He finally ate 4 lightly scrambled eggs I hand fed him. He just isn't interested in food unless I hand feed him. Andy came to me as a 1 or 2 year old rescue who'd been dumped at a small county kill shelter half starved and has been a food nut since Day 1. This is a sweet guy who'd weigh 200 lbs if I'd left food down all the time. 

I'm really hoping Andy's loss of appetite is due to the drug, but his last dose of the Cyclophosphamide pills was Friday. Friday's dose was only one pill - Wednesday and Thursday's dose was two. This is Tuesday.

He's getting very skinny and bony feeling. I've never felt his hip bones or spine protruding like this before this week. Urgh. We've had experience cooking a cancer fighting diet for two senior golden rescues who had incurable cancer. They liked it, lived for months instead of weeks, and looked healthy, shiny, and happy when they died. At at this point I'm ready to let Andy eat anything nutritious that will spur his appetite. Hope it's just the drugs.

The onco still hasn't called back. I have an appointment for his 30 minute IV drip of different drugs tomorrow. Last week they said the 4 lbs the scale indicated he'd lost in a week might be due to different the different scale at their other office. This week his weight loss should get their attention.


----------



## dborgers

Andy has two robin egg sized lumps under his chin again. They'd gone away after the first week. 

*Meggie'sMom*

Did Megs have some return during chemo?


----------



## mm03gn

dborgers said:


> Andy has two robin egg sized lumps under his chin again. They'd gone away after the first week.
> 
> *Meggie'sMom*
> 
> Did Megs have some return during chemo?


I sent a PM to Meggie's Mom so hopefully she will answer your question shortly...


----------



## dborgers

I'm gonna ask the onco about immune modulators. Think we'll have all the ingredients in the stuff we ordered today.

Just read an interesting new treatment for canine lymphoma. Only being done at one place - UNC. Stem cell bone marrow transplant. You have to have gone through the entire 6 month Madison Wisconsin protocol we're doing now first.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Hi - sorry today was the last day before winter break with elementary children - quite a busy, exciting day. I haven't been on until now. 

Meggie's lumps didn't actually return, but she went through that rough couple of weeks on her second chemo treatment and the vet school said they considered her out of remission. Once we got her through the nausea, she went quickly back in. 

What do you have for nausea? Meggie went 10 days with little or no food during that horrible time. The only drug that finally got her out of it was Cerenia. Have they given you anything? I would get him in and beg for some anti-nausea meds. Megs was hospitalized and it still took days before she began to eat. She was so weak. 

I wouldn't worry about what I fed him right now, just get him to eat. Is he drinking? Will they give you sub-Q fluids if he needs them? Once I switched Megs to Honest Kitchen food I found their "Ice Pups" treat. It's a dehydrated powder that I mixed in water, warmed up and Meggie could never resist drinking it. It kept her hydrated and gave her a little nutrition too. It does have turkey in it and some veggies. It wouldn't be a bad idea to try him on some so if you need it in the future, you can keep it on hand. 

Once you get him through this spell, I'd also consider letting him keep a few extra pounds on his frame as long as he doesn't have hip or knee pain. My vet took the attitude - at least she's got a little padding to lose if she does get sick. 

Probably more than you wanted to know. I'm worried about your boy and can tell you are too. Feel better, please Andy. We're all rooting for you!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Meggie'sMom 

The onco never called back. I'll see her tomorrow for Round 3 of chemo and remind her (I'm going to practice holding my tongue LOL) that she said to call if he began vomiting and I did - 4 times. She'll get the point. I'm 200 miles from UT vet school, and Andy wouldn't be up to a 400 mile round trip like that every week. What I have is what is the best available in my area. 

I got him to eat sardines, some cottage cheese with blueberries and strawberries, and now I'm cooking him calf liver again. Bought bottled spring water so he isn't ingesting fluoride, and Handi Wipes so my hands are germ free when I feed him bite by bite.

Thanks so much for the info. We're gonna fight this **** disease with guns blazing!! LOL


----------



## Meggie'sMom

*LOVE* the attitude!!! Wish you had the warrior doctor Megs had. She is currently doing research at the Mayo Clinic in Rochester and has finished her *second *doctorate in microbiology. I heard from her this week as we became close during Meggie's treatments and she has stayed in touch. All cancer patients need a dedicated doctor like her.


----------



## dborgers

*END OF WEEK TWO*

Andy's had a rough week. Loss of appetite, lethargy, weight loss. Tried all kinds of food. Calf liver, scrambled eggs, and cottage cheese seem to be all he'll eat, and I have to hand feed him for awhile before he'll take any interest. This is a guy who'd eat himself into being Jabba The Hutt if we left food out all the time. 

We ordered a plethora of supplements - CoQ10, high grade Omega 3/6 gel tabs, Krill oil (least heavy metals..low on the food chain), and a variety of Japanese mushrooms that not only provide lots of great minerals, but are also used in Japanese chemotherapy to treat depression, something that hits most cancer patients because of the physiological changes. Their bodies just aren't like normal dogs anymore. Changes at the cellular level.

Small, robin sized lumps reappeared on his lymph nodes. Hoping it's just a temporary setback in remission.

Tomorrow is Treatment 3 at the oncologist. Here's hoping that 30 minute IV drip drug cocktail doesn't hit him as hard as last week's pills - Cyclophosphamide. I'll post about that vet visit upon my return tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## *Laura*

Andy this is your brother Buddy from up in Canada. I miss you and am very distressed that you aren't feeling very good. You have to start eating and get better soon because me and my new Mom and my new aunt Melissa and Aunt Sarah want to come and visit and meet you. Get better and start eating soon. You have to keep up your strength. Give Danny and Jane a big lick from me..... Your brother always, Buddy


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> *END OF WEEK TWO*
> 
> Andy's had a rough week. Loss of appetite, lethargy, weight loss. Tried all kinds of food. Calf liver, scrambled eggs, and cottage cheese seem to be all he'll eat, and I have to hand feed him for awhile before he'll take any interest. This is a guy who'd eat himself into being Jabba The Hutt if we left food out all the time.
> 
> We ordered a plethora of supplements - CoQ10, high grade Omega 3/6 gel tabs, Krill oil (least heavy metals..low on the food chain), and a variety of Japanese mushrooms that not only provide lots of great minerals, but are also used in Japanese chemotherapy to treat depression, something that hits most cancer patients because of the physiological changes. Their bodies just aren't like normal dogs anymore. Changes at the cellular level.
> 
> Small, robin sized lumps reappeared on his lymph nodes. Hoping it's just a temporary setback in remission.
> 
> Tomorrow is Treatment 3 at the oncologist. Here's hoping that 30 minute IV drip drug cocktail doesn't hit him as hard as last week's pills - Cyclophosphamide. I'll post about that vet visit upon my return tomorrow afternoon.


Oh, I really, really hope this is just a week 2 setback brought on by the chemo. I tend to agree with Meggie's Mom - feed him whatever he likes, whenever he wants it. But that powder sounds like a great idea, too, if he'll drink it. 

I'm hoping with all hope and sending you positive thoughts. I hope the vet visit goes well. Will be thinking of you guys.


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Andy this is your brother Buddy from up in Canada. I miss you and am very distressed that you aren't feeling very good. You have to start eating and get better soon because me and my new Mom and my new aunt Melissa and Aunt Sarah want to come and visit and meet you. Get better and start eating soon. You have to keep up your strength. Give Danny and Jane a big lick from me..... Your brother always, Buddy


Buddy,

This is your brother, Andy. Danny just read me your letter. Buddy, I think about you a lot too. You are the sweetest boy - the only brother I've ever had. I couldn't have asked for a better one. I'm so proud of you. 

I was very happy to see the pictures and hear you're playing with Bailey, Burgandy, and Sadie. You're a young lad and need to play a whole lot. I know you'll have loads of fun with your new cousins. Just remember how I taught you to always have at least ONE tennis ball stashed away for yourself. Ha ha ha ha! 

My sweet little brother, don't worry about me, Buddy. I'm going to work hard on getting better. In the meantime you have loads of fun! ;-) I'm looking forward to playing next time I see you. Come see me when you can. My tail will wag every time I think about you until then. 

I love you and always will. I'll never forget you, Buddy

Your brother forever, 

Andy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good luck tomorrow. Prayers continued.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny 

Praying very hard for Andy and you.


----------



## 2golddogs

I hope Andy's vet visit goes well and Andy suffers little to no side effects of the chemo. Praying this is just a temporary set back. Stay strong Andy!!!


----------



## Deber

Am praying very hard for Andy and todays Chemo. Hang in there little one.


----------



## dborgers

Andy seems to be going downhill more very day. Listless, losing weight, muscle tone decreasing. Wouldn't even touch calf liver or cottage cheese this morning. All he'd eat is 2 hand fed eggs Urgh.

Off to the vet for Round 3 of chemo. The onco is going to have to do something about his appetite and energy level. Never returned my phone calls when he started vomiting a couple days ago. Not acceptable. Andy wouldn't be up to a 400 mile round trip every week to UTenn in Knoxville feeling like this or I'd already be there.

I'm hoping beyond hope this thread turns out to be another Meggie story of bumps in the road and long term remission, so if you're reading this in the future with a recently diagnosed golden with lymphoma, don't get discouraged.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many many prayers for a turn around for your sweet boy. Hugs to you... you are such a good doggy dad.


----------



## dborgers

*CHEMO - Week 3's Visit for Stage III Lymphoma Treatment
*
The onco and her tech met me in the lobby when Andy and I arrived. I told her about Andy's listlessness, lack of appetite, seeming muscle atrophy, and weight loss. Last week they chalked up his 4 lb one week loss to a different scale at their main clinic. His usual weekly visits at their night ER satellite office on the North end of Nashville. We're the only ones there. Also mentioned I'd called twice when he was vomiting a couple days ago. She said she never got the message. I'll give her the benefit of the doubt because she seems like a very kind soul and grew up with Goldens herself.

He'd lost a total of 6 lbs in two weeks. 77 lbs down to 71.

She said the Cyclophosphamide is usually the gentlest of the Madison Wisconsin protocol, and was surprised he reacted so negatively to it.

Here's the summary of the visit and day:

- His blood work was good. Only a slight elevation in a couple measures of his white blood cell count. Everything else on the blood panel is within normal ranges. She said the elevated white count could be as a result of his starting chemo a couple weeks ago.

- Because of his condition she did not do the chemo today. That the point of this protocol is for dogs to have a good quality of life, which Andy is obviously not having now. Said Andy's cancer is in remission, which in vet speak I guess means the cancer isn't getting worse.

- Prescribed 15mg of Mistazapine - Appetite stimulant
- Prescribed Reglan - an anti nausea med

I told her (the onco) I'd called a great vet this morning whose office is North of Nashville just down the road from where Andy's getting his chemo - who'd treated our senior golden rescues with a B-12 (and other ingredients) concoction an old vet who'd mentored him developed years ago that really boosted our late Golden's energy and made them feel better after we discovered with each they both had cancer - Trevor with Leukemia, and Henry with an inoperable tumor in his stomach.

They didn't keep the anti nausea drug she wanted him to have at that satellite ER, but found out Dr. Root had it in stock at his clinic when she called him. 

*NEXT STOP* - Dr. Root's (regular vet)

- Andy got the B-12 concoction shot and the Reglan for nausea. Dr. Root and his staff are real golden lovers, and several of them, including Dr. Root have goldens. They flocked around Andy and spoiled him for half an hour after our visit with pets and a couple small dog bones, which Andy ate.
*
FOOD TODAY:*

I bought a pound of sirloin on the way home - cut thinly - and cooked that to rare and cut it up into bite sized pieces. Andy ate about 2/3rds of a pound. I slipped the meds in a couple bites. Then he ate about half a quart of cottage cheese. Yeah! I've been having to hand feed him. When he loses complete interest he turns his head as if to say "I don't want any more". This from a dog who was a food addict before last week.

I took the suggestion offered here about Green Tripe and bought one can to try out.

We'll see how the next few days pan out. My goal is to get him to put some weight back on and get his energy back. We've ordered a plethora of high quality supplements (Krill oil, Calcium, specially formulated Omega 3/6, a digestive enzyme (and a couple other things I can't remember presently). I've been reading about "Immune Modulators". 

The chemo they use on pets is not as strong as for humans. The goal with humans is cure. With pets, long term remission. The reason for that is that higher doses humans get would render pets very, very sick. Quality of life is the key goal. "Immune Modulating" is just beginning to take root in pet chemo. The chemo kills cancer cells , but it's the immune system that can root out those cells as unwelcome strangers and purge them from the body. So, the goal with the immune modulators is to get the immune system - depleted because of cancer AND chemo - back to where it's doing the cancer fighting again long term, as all our bodies do. 

Next Wednesday's visit should be the IV drip he was supposed to get today eif he's feeling better.

This week will be food, food, and food, and hoping his energy level returns. After the first week's chemo you'd have never known he was sick. Hoping things make a good turnaround this next week.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so happy to hear that Andy enjoyed that big steak and cottage cheese meal. Just what he needed and hopefully a sign he's feeling better Hopefully his appetite will continue to return and he'll get stronger. Keep up the good eating Andy and hang in there Danny. You must be exhausted. We are thinking about you. (licks from Buddy)


----------



## dborgers

_We are thinking about you. (licks from Buddy) - Laura 

_Now I can't wash my face! LOL


----------



## dborgers

2GoldDogs

I'm so sorry about your loss. Kosmos was a beautiful boy. Still is as he plays at The Rainbow Bridge.

You're in grief and yet you come to bring good wishes to someone else. Kosmos had a wonderful person for a mom. Prayers for you have already been said for you and will continue.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Praying so hard that Andy does better this week and can continue with his treatment!!!! Penny and Maggie say that tripe is the BEST!!!!


----------



## caseypooh

Sending you prayers, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## dborgers

Those prayers have worked before and are working now. Thanks so much, all.

"*Penny and Maggie say that tripe is the BEST!!!!"

*Andy ate about half a can. He might have been full from the steak and cottage cheese, but it's sure good to see him eating!! The green tripe didn't smell as badly as I thought it would LOL In fact, better than most canned dog food I've smelled before.

Just took him for a free leash walk across the street. He actually ran a little'. I think the B-12 cocktail shot and food are already having a positive effect.

Thanks all for the continued prayers and good thoughts. I'm a believer in them. I've seen them work. As recently as the night I signed up for this site a couple weeks ago after somehow ending up here out of thousands of Google results for canine lymphoma. Buddy got a WONDERFUL forever home, and Andy seems to be rallying a little too.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Tonight is the second night of Channukah, our Jewish holy week. In our prayers tonight there was a special one for Andy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad Andy is eating and feeling a little better. I hope it continues. Reglan did nothing for Megs to help with nausea - only Cerenia helped. If he continues to be nauseated ask for the big guns.  Belly rubs and kisses to Andy.


----------



## dborgers

*Lilliegrace*

Thank you so much for the prayers.

Chag Chanuka Sameach
*
Meggie'sMom*

Thank you. I'm happy to report the food is doing what it's supposed to.


----------



## dborgers

Andy's heart is quite arrhythmic. Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sweet boy Andy, please fight hard and be strong. Your mom and dad still need you, so many new things you have to teach them. Tennis balls are waiting for you to play. Please sweetheart do not give up. It is not an easy fight but you can do it. Maggie did it. I pray with whole my heart for you to feel better.


----------



## bbuzz

So very please to hear your sweet Andy is feeling better! Of course he wants to be hand feed, don't you know that's the best way to eat!! 

When I read that Andy had eaten so much and even did a bit of a run it brought the biggest smile to my face!!

My puppy, myself and my boyfriend will keep send all my positive healing energy to sweet Andy, while you and Jane keep filling him with love (and food) and the cancer will have no option but to retreat! 

 (my smile was even bigger than this!)


----------



## dborgers

Healing thoughts and prayers are powerful things. It assuages the worry and emotional ups and downs to have found this site so full of kindhearted people like you willing to share in Andy's cancer saga. Thanks so much  

Just a bit ago I began wondering if perhaps some of his reluctance to eat, since he hasn't vomited since Sunday, is our changing his diet to the cancer diet. Don't know. He'd usually eat anything and everything anyone would give him a bite of. And he's a master beggar who's practiced the "Begging Look" in the full length mirror ... scrunched up forehead, concerned look, ears at full mast. LOL. Having to hand feed him $6 a pound sirloin is such a change. 

Although we've taken grain completely out of his diet, tonight I gave him a Milk Bone with peanut butter on it like I've done all his life with us. Guess what? Chomp chomp chomp. So, I made him another. Chomp chomp chomp. 

Looks like it's going to take a little work discovering which foods in the cancer diet he likes and which he doesn't. This green tripe thing may work out, maybe not. I'll buy a couple cans of the $2.50 a small can, super high quality dog food, and see if he likes it. Whatever it takes just now to get him eating and get his weight and energy back up is what I'm all for.


----------



## mm03gn

Hi Danny,
I think Andy needs to eat whatever he can. The chemo is taking care of the cancer and all you need to to make sure that he keeps eating!! I know that the cancer starving diet can increase the longevity of cancer patients, but I was under the impression that it was more so for those not seeking treatment. I could be wrong.


----------



## Hali's Mom

dborgers said:


> Healing thoughts and prayers are powerful things. It assuages the worry and emotional ups and downs to have found this site so full of kindhearted people like you willing to share in Andy's cancer saga. Thanks so much
> 
> Just a bit ago I began wondering if perhaps some of his reluctance to eat, since he hasn't vomited since Sunday, is our changing his diet to the cancer diet. Don't know. He'd usually eat anything and everything anyone would give him a bite of. And he's a master beggar who's practiced the "Begging Look" in the full length mirror ... scrunched up forehead, concerned look, ears at full mast. LOL. Having to hand feed him $6 a pound sirloin is such a change.
> 
> Although we've taken grain completely out of his diet, tonight I gave him a Milk Bone with peanut butter on it like I've done all his life with us. Guess what? Chomp chomp chomp. So, I made him another. Chomp chomp chomp.
> 
> Looks like it's going to take a little work discovering which foods in the cancer diet he likes and which he doesn't. This green tripe thing may work out, maybe not. I'll buy a couple cans of the $2.50 a small can, super high quality dog food, and see if he likes it. Whatever it takes just now to get him eating and get his weight and energy back up is what I'm all for.



Glad to hear Andy is eating but I hate to tell you this, Milk Bones are PURE GRAIN. Get a Kong and fill that with peanut butter.


----------



## dborgers

*Andy is doing better!* He finished his breakfast on his own this morning after the first few bites given by hand. This is good!!! His appetite is rebounding. He just ate 2 more eggs, spoonfuls left of the can of green tripe, and a can of sardines. Little meals at a time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YAY for Andy. SO glad to see this post. Keep it up good boy.


----------



## dborgers

_"Glad to hear Andy is eating but I hate to tell you this, Milk Bones are PURE GRAIN. Get a Kong and fill that with peanut butter."_

I very reluctantly gave them to him. Three medium sized with huge globs of peanut butter (anti nausea/appetite stimulant pills inside) chased down with milk. Tried anything and everything to get some nutrition in him. I'll look for a Kong. Thanks for letting me know about it. I say "Milk Bones" as a generic term, but they're actually Nutro brand. 

Andy is nearly back to his old self this afternoon, hanging out by the stove smacking his lips, eager to eat whatever is smelling so good. Even playing with a tennis ball by himself. Quite a turnaround from the past week. Yeah!!

From what we've learned the past couple weeks dogs and humans are very similar physiologically where the effects of chemo and cancer are concerned - both of which change the body's physiology down to the cellular level. The drugs they use on dogs are the same used on humans, and were first tested on dogs before FDA approved Stage I clinical trials on humans, with the same side effects. That's why we're trying (Andy willing) a somewhat similar human course of nutrition/supplements at this phase of the heaviest chemo.

Luckily, my wife has a degree in biochemistry and could digest the clinical studies on chemo/post chemo nutritional/supplemental studies she located and applied successfully when her father began to waste away from the side effects of his first weeks/round of chemo for Multiple Myeloma in the 90's, later when my sister battled bone cancer for 8 years of pretty good quality of life in the 2000's, and during remissions. 

Her brother, an anesthesiologist of 35 years, who can be a smug know-it-all about most anything, rolled his eyes at the nutritional/supplements aspect, but became a big believer as time went on and my FIL got better and better and never had another hard time with chemo. 6 month initial survival prognosis for my sister and FIL. Each lived 8 1/2 years after diagnosis. My FIL's onco said "I don't know what you're doing, but keep it up!". FIL didn't die from cancer. Seems like there are more and more studies being done on the nutritional and supplemental needs of cancer patients every year.


----------



## dborgers

I can't recall who suggested "Green Tripe", but he loves it. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's wonderful to see that Andy is doing well and to know that you're fighting for him. 

When my Charlie lost his appetite because of anti-seizure meds, our vet gave him injections of vitamin B-12 that turned him into the piggy boy he had always been. Perhaps that would help Andy, if it doesn't interfere with his meds?

Wishing you peace and joy for the holidays,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

_"*our vet gave him injections of vitamin B-12 that turned him into the piggy boy he had always been. Perhaps that would help Andy, if it doesn't interfere with his meds?"

*_Thanks for mentioning that.  I took Andy to our golden retriever owning vet (we have a few we make car payments for LOL) after his onco appointment yesterday and got him a B-12 shot and anti nausea and appetite stimulant meds too with the onco's OK. The difference between yesterday and today is remarkable. 

He's met me at the back deck gate as usual sniffing every bag I brought home today and eating every bit of food as I'm doling it out every hour or so in bits since his stomach is just getting used to holding down food. He was throwing up for several days before last night. This is all good!!! *grin, grin, and more grins*


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So wonderful to hear that Andy is doing well!
Praying you have a wonderful Christmas and New Year.
What is wrong with Milk Bones or Nutro bones and the grain in them?


----------



## dborgers

PS - Lucy and Andy look a lot alike


----------



## dborgers

_"*What is wrong with Milk Bones or Nutro bones and the grain in them?"

*_According to everything we've read cancer cells LOVE and feed off of grains like wheat and corn.

I took Melissa's suggestion and bought frozen marrow bones for treats from the local natural pet food store. Bits of lightly steamed broccoli and baby carrots with peanut butter from now on instead of crunchy bones for treats.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Thanks for explaining that.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad Andy has his appetite back! We give B-12 injections twice a month to our golden for a cobalamin/folate deficiency and he's always a little energizer bunny afterwards.


----------



## dborgers

You are most welcome, Karen


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Please give ANDY some big hugs and kisses from me!!


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to read that Andy is doing better. Keep up the good work Andy!!!


----------



## dborgers

I discovered several piles of vomit behind some shrubs in the back yard tonight. Looks like Andy threw up everything he ate for over a week. That explains his weight loss. Seems he's also constipated since he tried #2 last night three times and no go. Since he apparently didn't keep any food down for at least a week .. maybe more, I can't imagine why.

While he had a great appetite yesterday (Thursday) and ate small meals throughout the day and night so he wouldn't have a glob of food sitting in his stomach all at once, I'm hoping he'll digest it OK. He needs the nourishment. We'll see how he does over breakfast and his morning bathroom stuff. Fingers crossed yesterday wasn't just a temporary boost from the B-12 shot and that he rallies once his digestive system stabilizes and his body absorbs nourishment.


----------



## dborgers

It's 3:30 am on Friday morning. I got up and went looking for Andy. He was on the back porch laying kind of listlessly - not sleeping - seeming uncomfortable, eyes open, not too responsive. Got him to get up and go for a walk with me in the field behind our house thinking it might perk his spirits up. Seemed to some. He just doesn't seem to have much energy. 

At only Stage III, running on our jaunts 10 days ago, blood work OK Wednesday, and no other obvious signs of something seriously wrong, I'm trying to think positively and not the worst right now about his near term outlook. Maybe he's just weak from not eating for so long. It is hard seeing him like this when he's always been so vibrant and full of life ... running with the wind in his face every chance he got. We appreciate your prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sending prayers for you and your boy. I hope he can keep some nutrition down. Please call your vet this morning and see if there is anything else in the arsenal that can be used for him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Prayers from our house too. So hope Andy rallies and begins feeling better.


----------



## Laurie

I haven't posted yet in Andy's thread but have been following it daily (along with Buddy's story).

My Reno was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma in June.....it's a miracle he'll be here to spend Xmas with us!!

Sending many prayers, good thoughts and hugs to Andy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Praying for Andy and you. God bless you both.


----------



## hubbub

I've been reading along, but was moved to post today. You all are in my thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, it made me so sad to hear about you finding he had thrown up so much. I hope he's doing better today. Continuing ot send you positive thoughts. I hope this is a good day, and one of many more to come.


----------



## GoldensGirl

This is so hard for you, as well as for Andy. I hope he is able to keep some food down today. 

When Charlie was struggling to keep food down, our vet gave us small cans of a weight-gain formula and had us mix it with rice, gradually increasing the proportion of rice. Charlie loved it and would eat that when nothing else tempted him. Even a small amount of the canned stuff had a lot of calories and helped to keep him going, while also easing his digestive system back into normal functioning.

Hugs and prayers for Andy and for you,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

Andy's little digestive system is pretty out of whack. After the week or more of vomiting (which I discovered behind some bushes last night) he started to eat yesterday following a B-12 shot, appetite stimulant, and anti nausea. He was constipated Wednesday. Now he has diarrhea - which is a cycle people go through too.

Since he was so sick for about a week or more vomiting I'm not sure if the chemo made him that sick or if perhaps he caught a bug at the clinic during Week 2's visit. Hmmm. 

She said the Cyclophosphamide is the mildest of the drugs he'll be getting, and shouldn't have been one to cause such bad side effects. In fact, she said none of them should make him sick. Now that he's begun eating I'm assuming his system is just needing time to settle down?

Anyone have experience with days of vomiting followed by this? How long did it take for their digestive system to return to normal?

Thanks


----------



## dborgers

LAURIE

All the best to you and Reno. He's a doll !!


----------



## dborgers

All your furry friends are SO adorable. Thanks for taking the time to post and the well wishes. They're very appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dallas Gold

My Barkley went through chemotherapy for hemangiosarcoma and his oncology vet made sure we had Cerenia anti-nausea with us on hand to give him should he need it after a chemotherapy session. Our instructions were to call him (24/7--even at home) before giving it to him because he wanted to track his recovery, side effects and progress. Barkley was given doxyrubicin, not the same drug your Andy is getting. We were fortunate and never had an incident. In fact he never skipped a beat--demanding his meals and walks, right after picking him up from a treatment. 

I'd ask your dog's oncologist if you can have something like Cerenia on hand to dose if Andy becomes ill. We also were instructed to give Barkley liquid B vitamins for extra nutrition during this time--Pet Tinic, which vets stock and you can also get through Amazon. It acted as an appetite stimulant as well. It has corn syrup in it and he loved the sweetness.

I'm not sure but perhaps something like sucralfate can coat Andy's stomach to prevent digestive ills. We keep that on hand for our Toby's eating indiscretions. It's helped a lot to prevent him from bouts of colitis after he scarfs dead dried up animal carcasses he grabs on walks.


----------



## dborgers

*sucralfate?
*
Is that something you can buy at the drug store?

Andy isn't throwing up anymore (that I know of). The problem now is his stomach is gurgling, gurgling, gurgling. Would an antacid like Maalox be OK?

Our onco does not call back or reply to emails. Wish I had other options here. Waiting for our regular vet to call back ...


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> *sucralfate?
> *
> Is that something you can buy at the drug store?


No, it's prescription, but it's not that expensive. It's used for humans and animals now. Your vet should have it in the clinic, but if not, any human pharmacy has it.


----------



## dborgers

Andy's regular vet rocks!! Golden owner, and golden guy.

He said he gives his golden 2 tb of Pepto Bismol every 6-8 hours when she has diarrhea, and to give some Immodium if needed to settle down the gurgling in his stomach. 

Also, whatever the reason Andy got sick to his stomach to begin with, having been vomiting for so many days and it being empty, it'll take time to settle down. Kind of like people. I wish Andy could talk! LOL He's just wanting to be by my side. Right where I want him to be


----------



## *Laura*

Andy it's Buddy. Lots of licks from me to you. Miss you and hope you get better soon. Keep eating!! Love you bro. Buddy


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Andy's regular vet rocks!! Golden owner, and golden guy.
> 
> He said he gives his golden 2 tb of Pepto Bismol every 6-8 hours when she has diarrhea, and to give some Immodium if needed to settle down the gurgling in his stomach.
> 
> Also, whatever the reason Andy got sick to his stomach to begin with, having been vomiting for so many days and it being empty, it'll take time to settle down. Kind of like people. I wish Andy could talk! LOL He's just wanting to be by my side. Right where I want him to be


Hope it works for Andy! It sounds like he may have colitis issues right now...no fun for him or for you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Here's hoping Andy's tummy troubles subside quickly. I hope he's still eating his small meals. I always start back with homecooked chicken and over cooked white rice after a bout of tummy problems when they've been off food. Cosby does well with Pepcid when his tummy troubles flare up a few times a year. Feel better Andy.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Here's a thread about digestive upsets: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...dard/100015-what-do-about-stomach-upsets.html. The first post is by a GRF veterinarian who is widely respected in this community. Maybe her guidance will help, too.

Hugs and prayers for Andy and for you,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

*Here's a thread about digestive upsets: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ch-upsets.html (What to do about stomach upsets?)"

*Thank you. That's just what I needed. I'm surprised our vet didn't say anything about diet following the vomiting.

Thank you, Meggie'sMom for your cooking tips. Oh, and Buddy for the licks for Andy.

Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> *Here's a thread about digestive upsets: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ch-upsets.html (What to do about stomach upsets?)"
> 
> *Thank you. That's just what I needed. I'm surprised our vet didn't say anything about diet following the vomiting....
> 
> Merry Christmas y'all


It's amazing the things our vets don't think to tell us. Fingers crossed that the tricks in that thread help you settle Andy's tummy. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

Merry Christmas to you and yours, too!

Lucy


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Andy it's Buddy. Lots of licks from me to you. Miss you and hope you get better soon. Keep eating!! Love you bro. Buddy


Thanks, bro! I'm feeling better and better. Big slurpy kiss on the nose to you. Love you too

Andy


----------



## Dallas Gold

How's Andy doing this morning? I hope the tummy upset if receding.


----------



## dborgers

I'm happy to report the tummy upset seems to be over, and his energy back. Man, it's tough watching them go through this, especially when you've been told dogs don't react to chemo like people. Well, now I know some do. Whew, that was rough. His stools are back to normal, so we're getting him back on food slowly. They were dark from the Pepto Bismol, as his regular vet said they would be.

I read a story last night about a Great Pyrenee who had a toxic reaction to the Cytoxan (Cyclophosphamide) exactly like that Andy experienced. She also had a reaction the following week to Adriamycin, the "gold standard" for lymphoma treatment in both dogs and humans, administered as an IV solution.

That's next Wednesday's treatment for Andy. I'm going to insist on an anti nausea shot before she administers that. We don't want another episode. From what I understand there will be 2 rounds of this protocol covering the first 8 weeks. I'll have to ask her what the next 6 months of treatment will be.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the wonderful news that Andy is doing better today. I hope that means that you can enjoy this weekend. Now you know more of what to expect and you have some resources for dealing with the side effects of chemo, so maybe the rest of the treatments will be a little easier for Andy and for you.

Wishing you joy and peace,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

mm03gn said:


> Hi Danny,
> I think Andy needs to eat whatever he can. The chemo is taking care of the cancer and all you need to to make sure that he keeps eating!! I know that the cancer starving diet can increase the longevity of cancer patients, but I was under the impression that it was more so for those not seeking treatment. I could be wrong.


You're exactly right. Great advice. Thank you. 

Merry Christmas to you and your crew


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I hope Santa brings Andy a long, long remission!


----------



## ggdenny

Meggie'sMom said:


> I hope Santa brings Andy a long, long remission!


What she said!


----------



## dborgers

Andy is back to his old self. Buddy has a terrific forever home. All is well at the stroke of Christmas here in Nashville.

_"I was under the impression that it (cancer starving diet) was more so for those not seeking treatment"_

Gonna try to keep the "Not Welcome" sign up for cancer cells and boost his immune system (which does the cancer fighting post-chemo/during remission), and try to keep him in remission as long as possible after his chemo is done. I took your words to heart about feeding him what little bit he was interested in eating after that horrible 9 days of vomiting. It's a scary experience when it happens. Grateful it's over now. I'm going to insist Andy be given an anti nausea shot before next week's chemo. Don't want to ever go through that again.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny, Andy and family:

A very Merry Christmas and Blessed New Year to you all. You are in my prayers every night.
Praying Andy has lots more quality time with his family!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Merry Christmas Andy and Danny! 

Good luck with next week's treatment. 

I'm familiar with the drug Andy will be getting this next time as it is the standard protocol for hemangio patients. I hope Andy has no reaction whatsoever to it at all, but yes, insist on an anti-nausea injection. Our vet also gave a big dose of benadryl (injection) before the treatment to prevent an allergic reaction. 

Somewhere in my computer there is a VIN about this drug--and I'll try to find and upload here.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Here is the article Barkley's vet printed out for me when I scheduled a consult with him before deciding on treatment. Sorry for the poor quality.
View attachment vin on doxorubicin.pdf


----------



## Lilliegrace

what good news to get this day of Andy's progress.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Andy is feeling like himself again!! I hope the next round of chemo won't affect him as bad. Thoughts and prayers continue!!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's still doing well ... hearty appetite, waggy tail.

He sprained his ankle a little in the field in back of our house. Iced it down like a sports injury and it's getting better. Keeping him confined inside by covering the dog door and letting him out to do his biz, walking him with the fleece lined sling. No walks for a couple more days.

Saturday night we were walking back there in the field when I saw him carrying something in his mouth like a tiger carries her cubs. Thought it might be a discarded grocery bag or something, so I went to investigate. It was a possum!! I got him to drop it and worked on getting him to leave the scene. I walked back 10 minutes later and it was still there, mouth open.

You've heard the term "playing possum". Well, this guy was. He got up about 15 minutes later unhurt and made a dash for it.

I'm not sure if Wednesday's chemo is the Doxorubicin or just the injection of Vincristine, which he got in Week 1 and handled well. If the Doxorubicin we'll have to pre-plan for nausea and allergic reaction as he had with the Cyclophosphamide, and which we never want to go through again if possible. (Nausea, lethargy, etc.). Hoping it's the Vincristine.

We've been building his immune system with homeopathics (high quality - made in an FDA approved lab), including Krill oil, CoQ-10 for his heart (Doxorubicin can affect it negatively), as well as liquid vitamins.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad to hear that Andy is feeling and acting more like himself. He is lucky that you are taking such fine care of him and fighting along beside him.

Just in case you don't know about this, Andy has some candles here: http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF. When dealing with my dogs' illnesses, it has been a help to me to read and re-read the messages of support there. Perhaps you'll find it helpful, too.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

GoldensGirl said:


> Glad to hear that Andy is feeling and acting more like himself. He is lucky that you are taking such fine care of him and fighting along beside him.
> 
> Just in case you don't know about this, Andy has some candles here: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle. When dealing with my dogs' illnesses, it has been a help to me to read and re-read the messages of support there. Perhaps you'll find it helpful, too.
> 
> Hugs and prayers,
> Lucy


Thank you. When a burden is shared with others it lessens the load of doing it all on your own. I'm inspired by the kindness and generosity displayed here. Andy has already benefited from others experiences. Finding this site out of thousands was meant to be


----------



## Sweet Girl

So happy to get back after a couple of days and read that Andy is doing better - ankle (and possum) notwithstanding.  Hope it's a sign of things to come in 2012.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad to read Andy is doing better and I Completely AGREE with you that it was meant to be for you to find this site!!


----------



## MercyMom

I too am glad to see that Andy is doing so much better. It seems like quite an ordeal but you and Andy pulled through! My prayers are with you. may Andy continue to gain strength.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I have re-read your entire journey and I can't tell you how much I admire you and all the others who have fought this dreadful disease. The amount of knowledge you all have gained and shared is incredible. And most of it thru trial and error. "This worked well, this not so much". And that you so freely share your experiences, the ups and downs, the struggle.

I always wonder what I would do if we got the dreaded diagnosis. I would come here. You are all so brave, so kind, so loving.

((((Hugs)))), kisses, pats and tons of prayers for Andy, Toby, Reno and all the rest who are fighting.


----------



## dborgers

I called Blue Pearl just now to ask what drug Andy's getting today at his 1 pm (CST) chemo. Their computer said "Vincristine". He did alright with that, having had it the first week. We've given him some Reglan (anti-nausea) with his breakfast just in case. I have a standing appointment with his regular vet should he need Cerenia and Benedryl. I'll report on this week's chemo when I get back home. 

As always, thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Sending prayers for Andy and you today. Hope he handles his treatment well and keeps his appetite up. One other thought I had as far as diet, you may want to look into The Honest Kitchen.... it's a dehydrated raw food that you just add water to..... it's about the consistency of oatmeal and all our dogs LOVE it. My dil commented that it smelled like a turkey dinner to her ( don't really know what that says about my cooking, but.....) Their Embark is a turkey based food that some recommend for a cancer diet. We use it as toppers for the kibble. www.thehonestkitchen.com Just another possibility for your arsenal.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding Andy and you in my thoughts and prayers today, with hopes that he tolerates today's chemo well and that it holds the demon cancer at bay,

Lucy


----------



## dborgers

*Week 4 - CHEMO

*He gained back 3 pounds from last week. Still 3 lbs under his weight 3 weeks ago, after having over a week of vomiting from the Cyclophosphamide, but on the way back. No appetite problems at all. Back to the guy who'd eat the couch if it smelled like beef LOL. We'll probably overfeed him a little this week in anticipation of next weeks' Doxorubicin, which is a strong drug that may cause vomiting. They'll pre-treat him for potential side effects like nausea before next week's IV drip. They also said they might skip the next Cyclophosphamide since he reacted so violently to it. I hope that doesn't decrease his chances of the chemo working. I didn't see the onco this week, but will ask next week.

Andy got Vincristine today, which he handled well Week 1. No blood work as they didn't do chemo last week but did do blood. * Still in remission.*

We're mostly concentrating this week on keeping his activity limited as he's been limping on his right rear leg some. Seems to be getting better. No ACL injury. I did read somewhere the Vincristine can cause "drop foot", a neurological disorder that causes them to walk on the pad. If it continues a few more days I'll get it X-Rayed. Don't think it's anything serious. Seems to come and go.
*
On nausea prevention: *

Our regular vet was willing to give us a syringe with Cerenia (anti-nausea) to keep in the fridge, but said the shots are painful. So, we got 4 pills to keep on hand. Tonight we added Reglan (a milder anti-nausea med) as a preventative measure in his food. He had no problems with Week 1 of the Vincristine, but just in case ...

Tonight Andy's menu includes: Filet Mignon, turkey, a little cottage cheese with blueberries, beets, green beans, and another dose of Reglan (anti-nausea).


----------



## Evie

Among the best words in the world: "still in remission."

Atta boy, Andy.


----------



## *Laura*

Andy i hope you enjoy that amazing meal and hope you don't feel sick. Keep getting better

D&J you are taking such wonderful care of your munchkin. Andy's a lucky puppy


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad to read the good news! Hope all is still going well this evening after treatment. 

Megs usually used the pill form of Cerenia. And as for the suggestion on Honest Kitchen - we did change to that after Meggie was diagnosed with megaesophagus. It is a wonderful food and I still feed it to my crew. We mainly feed the Force variety, but I save my barcodes and get Zeal (the fish based food) with them and we also use Preference for when I home cook meats. That way I know they're getting balanced nutrients and it is so good at keeping upset stomach away. Wish I could afford to feed it exclusively, but with 3 dogs it gets very pricey. 

Hugs Andy - hope your foot is feeling better.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all. 

Andy keeps going to his dish. We also gave him green beans plus beets for added iron. No signs yet of any trouble. Fingers crossed none appear in the next few days. He has matching blue bandages on his front legs. Looks like an athlete. Eating like one too. He hasn't had any appetite stimulant for a few days now. This is good!

*"Megs usually used the pill form of Cerenia."

*That's what we have. 4 pills - $38 (we should all be in the pharmaceutical business, eh? LOL). Vet said the trouble is when they get sick ... trying to keep the meds down them. I guess we can always pre-treat the night before like we did with the Reglan last night and this morning. Next week's Doxorubicin is the one I'm concerned will make him sick like the Cyclophosphamide did. Did Megs have trouble with either one?


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So happy Andy is enjoying. Will continue praying!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Danny - After Meggie's bad bout with nausea on her second chemo treatment we always treated the night before with Cerenia. Yes, they are expensive pills! She had no trouble with Doxorubicin and b/c of her heart issues she had to be pretreated with Zinecard before each treatment. It was outrageously expensive. 

I just pulled her original protocol out of her health records and she did have Cyclophosphamide treatments. They were in conjunction with her Vincristine treatments which were changed to Vinblastine after the bad reaction. She didn't get Cyclophosphamide added until week 6 of chemo and she had it again at week 10. (It was originally scheduled for week 5 and 9, but Megs protocol got thrown off one week when she got so sick.)

Here's how her protocol went if you want to compare it to Andy's proposed protocol. This is after changes due to reactions and off times when her white blood count was too low for chemo:

Week 1 L-asparaginase, Vincristine, prednisone
Week 2- Vincristine, prednisone (this is when she had the bad reaction)
Week 3 - L-asparaginase
Week 4- Mitoxantrone (a replacement for Doxorubicin since she was still recovering from the bad reaction and this drug is not as harmful to the heart - this was my choice, the vet school still suggested the Doxy), Prednisone
Week 5 - off
Week 6 - Cyclophosphamide, Vinblastine
Week 7 - Vinblastine
Week 8 - Doxorubicin + Zinecard
Week 9 - off
Week 10 - Cyclophosphamide, Vinblastine
Week 11 - Vinblastine
Week 12 - Doxorubicin + Zinecard
Week 13 - off
Week 14 - restaged testing plus Cranial half-body radiation therapy
Week 15 - off
Week 16 - off
Week 17 - Caudal half-body radiation therapy

Then we maintained monthly rechecks for the rest of her life. The cancer never returned, but as you know from reading our thread she had several other conditions that occurred and I have wondered if the chemo contributed to them. Still - 2 1/2 years of life after a diagnosis of T-cell lymphoma is about unheard of. Did you ever get Andy's staging back on whether he is B or T cell?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just catching up... I didn't realize the injectible Cerenia was painful for the dog--my poor Toby because he gets that with colitis bouts. Yes, the Cerenia is outrageously expensive, but if it helps, it's worth it! 

Our Barkley did the doxyrubicin without issues, but he had a different form of cancer so I don't know if the dosages were different, which could make a difference.


----------



## dborgers

Meggie'sMom

Thank you for taking the time to type all of that. I appreciate it.  So helpful.

Andy is Type B - Stage IIIa. I scanned his protocol (below). He didn't receive chemo Week 3 because he was so sick from the Cyclophosphamide in Week 2 (the pills over 4 days), so we started at Week 3 yesterday. 12/21 he ended up getting B-12 and anti nausea from our regular vet.Andy was a sick puppy for 8 or 9 days from the Cyclophosphamide. So far, so good on the Vincristine. He's panting and resting quite a bit, but eating OK.

Megs was a miracle baby, that's for sure. I'm so happy you got all that time with her.

We're going to feed Andy a lot this week to prepare in the event next week's Doxorubicn makes him ill. His report for yesterday's chemo said they'll be giving him an injection of something else (Mono-something?????), which I suppose is a preventative of some sort.

I noticed he comes off the Prednisone after Week 5 (which is now actually Week 6 - everything now a week later for missing Week 3's treatment because he was so sick). I hope the Prednisone isn't masking the lymphoma symptoms - swollen glands, et al, and that he's actually in remission. His blood panel last week was good. Didn't get one yesterday since he didn't have chemo the week before. Next week will tell the tale about his white count.

This is Andy's protocol as planned:


----------



## GoldensGirl

"Still in remission." Such lovely words! And it's good to know that Andy is eating well. 

I hope this means you get to have a Happy New Year!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping Andy keeps eating well and enjoying his food.
Praying for him and you.


----------



## dborgers

Andy's right rear leg appears to be better too. Must have been a sprain that took a few days to mend. I was icing it up like an NFL player a few times a day. Still going to take it easy for another few days.


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> Just catching up... I didn't realize the injectible Cerenia was painful for the dog--my poor Toby because he gets that with colitis bouts. Yes, the Cerenia is outrageously expensive, but if it helps, it's worth it!
> 
> Our Barkley did the doxyrubicin without issues, but he had a different form of cancer so I don't know if the dosages were different, which could make a difference.


The vet said "it burns", not that it was painful, specifically.

We'll see on the Doxorubicin next week. The only reason I'm concerned is because of Week 2's awful reaction to the Cyclophosphamide. Doxo is a powerful drug with listed side effects like nausea not including qualifiers like "possible". We'll just have to see how it goes. This week is just getting his weight back to his normal 77 lbs. Andy's 100% in favor!!! LOL


----------



## dborgers

Andy got two bandages yesterday. One leg with his heart on his sleeve

Me and Andy:










Andy wearing his heart on his sleeve:


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

DANNY

Andy is SO BEAUTIFUL!!! Just love his heart on his sleeve!!
So glad that his legs are better-you take VERY GOOD CARE of him!!
Our Smooch, who is now at the Rainbow Bridge, had TPLO surgery on her ACL at the age of 10 years.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Andy looks like a happy guy! Don't you wish you could explain all of this to him? 

Hope today is another good one,
Lucy


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a sweet face! Love the bandage. He's definitely a trooper.


----------



## dborgers

Main course tonight: Chicken

Andy hasn't left that spot in half an hour


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Enjoy your feast Andy. Hope your weekend is a really special one.


----------



## dborgers

This is Andy today (12/30/11) out back for his first longer walk in back of our house after his leg sprain healed up and self back scratches. "Ooooo, that feels good!" - Andy. Not Academy Award winning footage, but hey LOL

Andy Out Havin' Fun - YouTube


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Is it just me... I can't see anything, it's just white?????


----------



## hubbub

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Is it just me... I can't see anything, it's just white?????


Not just you - I'm glad it wasn't my lack of tech-know-how 

but I loved Andy's swishy tail while waiting on dinner!


----------



## dborgers

Go it. Video in #295 below


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Send ADMIN a private msg. and ask him to give you instructions.
I am going to do a search on here in How To's to see if there is anything.


----------



## Karen519

*Think I found it.*

21 AM 
Molly's Mum 
Member Join Date: Apr 2011
Location: West Sussex, UK
Posts: 419 
Images: 70
Thanks: 192
Thanked 104 Times in 87 Posts 

Youtube video 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How do I post a youtube video so that the video embeds into the post rather than just showing clickable link to the youtube video page? I see others can embed the video but every time I try I just get a link 
__________________




Team Hannah



Molly's Mum 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to Molly's Mum 
Visit Molly's Mum's homepage! 
Find all posts by Molly's Mum 
Add Molly's Mum to Your Contacts 
View Gallery Uploads 

#2 (permalink) 06-08-2011, 04:41 AM 
Rob's GRs 
Administrator Join Date: Feb 2007
Location: In Chester County, PA
Posts: 9,794 
Images: 3
Thanks: 89
Thanked 350 Times in 233 Posts 

There is a little button when you make a reply that says YOUTUBE on the top row of buttons. When you click on that you will get 2 brackets with the words YouTube in them. When you find a video you want to post click on the share button on the YouTube page. It will give you a very long link/code. You only need to put in any number/letter you see after the = and place them between the two Youtube brackets you have when you hit the YouTube button here.

It would like something like this before you post it (However I spelled YouTube wrong in the brackets on purpose so it will not turn into a video and you would not be able to get an idea what it make look like

[YUOTUBE]48ghdhgfi[/YUOTUBE] 
__________________
G.R.A.P.E RESCUE

<


----------



## dborgers

*Thanks, Karen!!!* Usually it's just pasting in Embed code. Who knew?

OK, this isn't Academy Award winning videography or anything, just a couple minutes of Andy out today for his first walkabout in back of our house following his leg sprain .. and obligatory "self back scratching". Good to see him in good spirits and walking well again. We usually go all the way to the back past the trees you see, but some of that was plowed, and with his leg sprain just healing up we didn't. There's a high school and elementary across the street where we do long walks and running, but he isn't up for that yet until his leg sprain has a few more days ...


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

You did good!! Looks like Andy is having a GRAND TIME WALKING all over and scratching and rolling around on the grass. He reminds me so much of my Smooch, Female Golden Retriever. Smooch loved to roll around and rub herself on the grass!! Andy looks GOOD!!!

Did Rob's instructions help?


----------



## Lilliegrace

WAY TO GO ANDY.. keep fighting. Youre going to win laddie


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw, I had a big, silly grin on my face watching that. It never gets old watching our pups rolling, eh? I love it. And I love how he keeps coming back over to where you are - whatcha doing? whatcha doing? Typical! 

He looks great.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Such a happy boy! Seeing a Golden back-dance always makes me chuckle, especially with the tail wagging at the end. Andy really looks good. I'm so happy for you and for him!

Happy New Year!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all!!

As you can tell I couldn't get a closeup of his face because he just wanted to nuzzle in between my legs. Aw. As his leg gets better we'll do a couple ball fetches and him at the lake. Ya ya, I know. It's like "Hey, wanna come over and watch pictures of our vacation to Nowhere, Kansas?" LOL

BTW, before we could get his dinner (same thing we ate) down, my wife went to her office. While she was gone for 2 minutes Andy pulled a loaf of newly bought oat bread off the counter and ate the whole thing!! After his 9 day bout with being violently ill and lethargic I can't complain about his appetite now.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Wow!!! Tell Andy to not get in the habit of counter surfing! Who can blame him?


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

I got the video up thanks to your going to the kind trouble of posting instructions. I've posted videos a million times, but usually it's just paste in Embed code and go. For some reason that doesn't work here. Thanks to you, I now know how. Thank you thank you!


----------



## hubbub

Oh, he's just adorable and has an wonderful smile! It's amazing how they just live in the moment  

You are doing such great things for him - he's a lucky dog in your care!


----------



## *Laura*

Way to go Andy. You look so happy rolling in the grass. Love the video. Is that your music in the background Danny? It's lovely


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Way to go Andy. You look so happy rolling in the grass. Love the video. Is that your music in the background Danny? It's lovely


Andy LOVES rolling in the grass. I didn't do the music. That was a selection included in a video editing program. Sounded happy ... just like Andy. We usually have a breeze blowing wherever he and his tail are. After I get home tonight we're going to all watch "Air Bud" the movie together. Andy likes watching dogs on TV.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I love the movie "Air Bud!" Andy will, too!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> I love the movie "Air Bud!" Andy will, too!


Here's a pic of Andy with his own Air Bud inspired basketball he got in 2005 after the movie came out. He learned to paw it back in the air to me:


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

THAT is a a beautiful PICTURE of Andy and his AIR BUD BASKETBALL!!
I love any movies with dogs. Another one of my favorites is HOMEWARD BOUND-INCREDIBLE JOURNEY with a Golden Retriever, and another dog and a cat. Their family goes on vacation and the furry ones get lost while family is gone and FINALLY find their way home!!!
Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey - Disney Wiki


----------



## hubbub

Happy New Year Andy! 

When Hannah was recovering from her TPLO and on bed rest, she learned to close her mouth at the tennis ball instead of catching it, essentially "throwing" it back to me. It's a game we still play


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy New Year, Andy and Danny!


----------



## dborgers

*HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!*
Now we can hang up the really nice "All Goldens" calender Buddy's new family gave us. 
Makes ya smile every time you walk through the room or check what the date is


----------



## Karen519

*Nice*

What a nice gift from BUDDY'S family. The gift that keeps on giving!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> What a nice gift from BUDDY'S family. The gift that keeps on giving!!


That's an 18 month calender chock full of great golden pics.


----------



## Karen519

*Happy New Year*

I love the Happy New Year Golden Retriever!!!
Kisses to Andy, too!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Andy's looking great, hope his leg heals quickly so he can get back to enjoying some long walks and play time. 

The video was great-good job!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Pat


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thoughts and prayers for you and Andy in this new year! Give him a hug from us.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Happy new year Andy and family. I hope it's a great one.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all, and Happy New Year to you too 

Still dealing with rear leg problems. Now the other one needs a few days rest. Not terrible, but we won't be doing any long walks or running again for another few days.

I'll report on his Wednesday chemo session. As always, thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Praying for Andy and you.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Way to go ANDY. Happy 2012. Looking forward to his 2013 pics.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Good thoughts and prayers for Andy today. Please let us know how he does with his chemotherapy today. Hugs


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you and Andy in our thoughts and prayers. Hoping he sails through chemo today without any problems.


----------



## dborgers

We're off in a few. I'll post his blood results, etc. when I get back later this afternoon. Today is Doxorubicin. He hasn't had that before. It's a pretty hairy chemo med. We've been feeding him like crazy the past week in the event it makes him sick.

I wish Andy seemed more like his old self - happy, up for anything. He seems depressed and mostly wants to lay around. Also, he's still having trouble with his back right leg and appears to have a little problem swallowing - noises, licking, etc. Perhaps the chemo makes his throat a little raw. I haven't been able to let him have the same level of activity because of his leg situation. Maybe that accounts for his lowered sense of energy/depression. I don't know.

They couldn't find anything physiologically wrong with his leg ... like a knee tear. If a muscle sprain, it seems as though it should have righted itself days ago. I read somewhere that some of this chemo can affect them neurologically like that. I hope the onco comes out today and seems a little more involved in his health besides pumping those drugs in him.


----------



## Noey

hope everything goes well and sending Andy healing prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Andy's Dad, we gave our Sky some canned pumpkin with her food when she was going through chemo. I think it helped her eating and digestion. I would check with your vet to see if you think it will help. Keeping good thoughts for Andy today.


----------



## *Laura*

Andy, Buddy and I are thinking about you today.


----------



## dborgers

*WEEK 4 Chemo* *Visit:* (Week 5 of cancer - pushed back one week because of severe nausea from Cyclophosphamide).

First, thanks for all the well wishes. I'm passing along all the hugs and kisses. Also told him his ice cream cone was courtesy of this board. LOL Andy perked up getting out and about.

His blood work was normal. His white count is holding up. This is good. 

When I arrived the tech met me and asked how he was doing. I asked to see the onco because all this 2nd hand information has been reported incorrectly. For instance, when he was vomiting for 9 days, the report said he'd vomited 1 day. 

This is the oncologist who never bothered calling back during those horrible 9 days of vomiting and weight loss after the Cyclophosphamide, nor does she respond to emails, which is what she suggested I do if he showed any symptoms or problems. One night about 10 days ago he had very noticable arrhythmia (irregular heartbeat) and was panting like crazy, so I emailed. No response. Nor did she ever suggest anti nausea before treatments. One would think an onco would be interested in his well being, especially when the chemo seems to be affecting his quality of life to the point of throwing up for 9 days. Guess she knows she's the only game in town.

I reported Andy was still limping and didn't seem his normal, happy self. 

They supposedly did an exam last week and determined Andy did not have an ACL tear. Well, I took Andy to his regular vet after today's appointment with the oncologist and he determined in 2 1/2 seconds he did have a mild ACL tear. How he got it I don't know. Andy also has some arthritis in his hips. I could hear the cracking in the joint when he tested Andy. 

The onco said he could go on Rimydal. Well, our regular vet (who's been practicing for 40 years) said he can't take it while he's on Prednisone, which Andy will be on for another couple of weeks. What do they teach these oncologists anyway? Not even basic veterinary care? I don't get it.

Anyway, our vet prescribed him Tramadol for now until Andy goes off the Prednisone in 2 weeks. It's a pain killer/anti-inflammatory. I told the onco on our initial visit Andy took a daily dose of Ecotrin (coated asprin), and she said that was fine. Our regular vet, who apparently knows better what he's doing in chemistry, said Andy shouldn't have any aspirin while he's doing chemo. 

I explained how disappointed I was in our onco to our vet, and he gave me the name of an internist here. Waiting to find out if he could administer the rest of Andy's Wisconsin-Madison chemo protocol. I'm really fed up with this onco. Waiting to hear back from the internist. Maybe tomorrow.

Know what the oncologist told me when I showed her how Andy is still favoring his right rear leg? She said, "Well, I told you in the beginning my goal is for him to have a good quality of life. Perhaps you should consider discontinuing chemo." (sic) WHAT?!!!!!

I hope this internist can do Andy's chemo. This oncologist seems oblivious and unconcerned with her patient's well being except when they're there. No mention of diet, fish oil, painkillers, not even anti nausea in conjunction with the Doxorubicin. I had to suggest that. Geesh.

Sorry I'm whining here, but good lord. When you're spending thousands of dollars ($540 for the onco today) you expect a higher level of professionalism and concern about your pet. Regardless of the money. 

Telling me I should consider just ending his chemo because she couldn't or wouldn't properly diagnose a slightly torn ACL in the first place and give him a pain reliever that wouldn't interact with other meds she's prescribed instead of suggesting one that would? What has much of veterinary medicine come to? The Almighty Dollar, it seems. Where's the care and concern?

Anyway, our regular vet said it will take about 6 weeks for this mild ACL tear to mend all the way. So, reduced activity inside and a sling outside it will be. I'm just so glad we have a terrific regular vet. It appears our oncologist sucks at everything but oncology.

We'll be getting his CBC (blood panels) done at our regular vet from now on. Andy loves them all and they love him. I wish I could say the same about the oncologist. She doesn't really seem to care very much.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I am so very sorry about that oncologist. Can you ask your regular vet if she/he has any other recommendations.
Please give Andy a big hug and kiss for me and I know you will spoil him.
Hoping his ACL heels.


----------



## Lilliegrace

nothing worse than a doc who does not respond to inquiries, especially when its cancer.

Shame on her.

Lighting another candle at home for your kid.


----------



## janababy

My thoughts ad prayers go out to Andy and your family. I wish you all the best.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy,

Great to see all the fun you're having. Too bad Bayley doesn't just lay down and let you win like I did, huh? Now you've met your match, you little cuddlebug. 

Love you,

Andy


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for all the thoughts, prayers, hugs, and well wishes. 

Andy


----------



## YippieKya

I lost my first Golden (Misha) to lymphoma. He was diagnosed when he was 6 years old. We did the full tilt chemo protocols and he was a trooper. We got 2 more years with him. It was well worth the treatment.


----------



## dborgers

YippieKya said:


> I lost my first Golden (Misha) to lymphoma. He was diagnosed when he was 6 years old. We did the full tilt chemo protocols and he was a trooper. We got 2 more years with him. It was well worth the treatment.


That's very encouraging! I hope Andy's story will be one of long term survival as well for some in the future who may have to deal with lymphoma. Stories like yours and Meg's give us hope. Thank you.


----------



## dborgers

Here's a *recap of Andy's chemo so far* *- week by week* (for those searching for info on chemo and lymphoma in the future):

Initial post
Week 1 and followup report
Week 2
(week off following a bad reaction to Cyclophosphamide .. extreme nausea for 9 days. I suggest pretreatment for nausea and pills to take home with any of the chemo protocols ... just in case)
Week 3
Week 4


----------



## goldencontriever3

So sorry to hear about Andy's ACL and the trouble with the oncologist. Hoping the internist can help you with Andy's treatment. Keeping you and Andy in our thoughts and prayers. Give Andy a big hug from us!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

As always I pray for Andy and you each night!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Not much to add, but I am holding Andy and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 2golddogs

How is Andy feeling after the chemo treatment this week? Hope there are no bad side effects and he can rest comfortably. Stay strong buddy!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's feeling well so far after today's chemo, thanks for asking. Negative side effects usually take a couple days to manifest in full bloom. Doxorubicin is one of the strongest chemo meds. 30 minute IV. If they spill some or miss the vein it eats away tissue. Yikes! So far, none of those problems spotted. 

We're doing nausea prevention. Now, with his ACL diagnosis, also keeping him confined to the den or he'd be hopping and popping all over the place. Got his weight back on .. and a couple extra pounds for the next time he gets sick from the chemo. Fingers crossed ...


----------



## FinnTastic

Wow!! I can't believe the Oncologist. She obviously isn't there for the dog and owner and doesn't seem that knowledgeable either.


----------



## PrincessDi

Glad that Andy's doing ok after chemo today. On way to light a candle for you both. So sorry that Andy is going through this. Praying for more time with him that is free of pain!


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> The onco said he could go on Rimydal. Well, our regular vet (who's been practicing for 40 years) said he can't take it while he's on Prednisone, which Andy will be on for another couple of weeks. What do they teach these oncologists anyway? Not even basic veterinary care? I don't get it.
> 
> Anyway, *our vet prescribed him Tramadol for now until Andy goes off the Prednisone in 2 weeks.* It's a pain killer/anti-inflammatory. I told the onco on our initial visit Andy took a daily dose of Ecotrin (coated asprin), and she said that was fine. Our regular vet, who apparently knows better what he's doing in chemistry, said Andy shouldn't have any aspirin while he's doing chemo.


Ugh - How frustrating to have someone so non-responsive! I've been there and it's not a good feeling. You place your trust in someone who ultimately is for one reason or another, unavailable to you. 

My girl was just rx-ed Rimadyl today. Because she was on a low dose of steroids, we were told to wait a week before starting the Rimadyl (the normal wait time - for either direction - is 2 weeks). I'm a little concerned because 2 weeks is a long time to wait should she need to go back on steroids, so I'm really not sure I want to start it anyway.


----------



## SandyK

Thank goodness Andy has you looking after him. I am shocked to read the onco was going to allow all the different meds. Glad you are in touch with regular vet who knows better. Your head must sometimes just be spinning!! I hope Andy continues to handle this round of chemo well. Thoughts and prayers continue!!!


----------



## dborgers

HubBub

Our regular vet said 36 hours after the last dose of Prednisone. Not that your vet is wrong, but that's what he said. With 40 years of experience (plus being an excellent diagnostician and knowing his stuff) I really trust him. He is the vet who cared for 2 senior golden adoptees who both had cancer beyond help. They both lived 6 months, got their shiny coats, and had happy tails. We're really grateful to have him.

When one of the seniors, Trevor, who had leukemia, needed blood transfusions for energy he and one of his techs would have friendly spats over whose golden would be the lucky donor. These are really caring people. I only wish the onco cared that much. Does she think because she has that specialty she shouldn't be concerned about his general well being? Never suggested anything beyond the drugs she doles out. I have to keep our regular vet alive for another 25 years. LOL

As usual, thank you all for your kind comments, well wishes, and prayers. We really appreciate them


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Our regular vet said 36 hours after the last dose of Prednisone. Not that your vet is wrong, but that's what he said. With 40 years of experience I really trust him. He is the vet who cared for 2 senior golden adoptees who both had cancer beyond help. They both lived 6 months, got their shiny coats, and had happy tails. We're really grateful to have him.
> 
> When one of the seniors, Trevor, who had leukemia, needed blood transfusions for energy he and one of his techs would have friendly spats over whose golden would be the lucky donor. These are really caring people. I only wish the onco cared that much. Does she think because she has that specialty she shouldn't be concerned about his general well being? Never suggested anything beyond the drugs she doles out. I have to keep our regular vet alive for another 25 years. LOL


They said a week for us this time. Apparently UC Davis recommends a two week wait time generally, but I'm sure it varies depending on history and duration of dosing. I certainly would take the opinion of a vet you trust over a comment on a forum 

It's just such a shame about the onco. I'm in a bit different position since there are SO many hands in the kitchen I feel like I have to make suggestions and point things out because all the information is not being transferred between 5 different departments with different faculty, residents and a continual changeover in students. But, I've had emails just stop being replied to which irritates me SO much! 

I think sometimes that in the effort to get board certified, sometimes very smart people make it thought without ever learning how to effectively manage a practice and compassionately handle their patients. However, the resident internist we have now is AMAZING and I wish she could be our regular vet forever.  I hope the Dr your vet mentioned will be able to finish out Andy's protocol. :crossfing


----------



## dborgers

HubBub

I was just passing along what our vet said. It probably has to do with dose and duration as you said. Andy's only been on Prednisone for 5 weeks.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm glad to hear Andy is feeling okay. Continuing to pray for him! No more sadness allowed....


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I really wish you could get Andy to a vet school. I was so impressed with quality of care Meggie received and the entire oncology department was up on everything about Meggie and stayed in constant contact with my home vet. The doctors I had never seen knew everything about her. Even the emergency vet at night knew her history. 

Glad you are staying on this! Give Andy a big old kiss on the snozz for me.


----------



## *Laura*

Andy is so lucky to have you Danny....Doggy lottery for Andy too!! I wish you could change vets. It so disturbing to hear how Andy's onco is treating him. No doubt the onco will manage to be there when it's time to take the $$ to the bank. So very frustrating and unprofessional. I'm sorry you have to deal with this when you are dealing with Andy's struggles.....lots of licks from Buddy


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Praying for Andy every day. I know how hard it is to keep them quiet!


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Andy is so lucky to have you Danny....Doggy lottery for Andy too!! I wish you could change vets. It so disturbing to hear how Andy's onco is treating him. No doubt the onco will manage to be there when it's time to take the $$ to the bank. So very frustrating and unprofessional. I'm sorry you have to deal with this when you are dealing with Andy's struggles.....lots of licks from Buddy


Lucky for me Andy's had an incredible and very knowledgable regular vet the 9 years since I adopted him, and years before that with other goldens. All I can say about the onco is at least she's administering the Wisconsin-Madison chemo protocol and it's working so far. Can't say she's earned my respect in any other regard as a vet. 

I'm very grateful we have such a fantastic regular vet. The difference in concern for Andy's well being between him and his staff and the onco and her tech at BluePearl was glaringly evident the last two times I've gone from BluePearl to our vets office. I breathed a sigh of relief when I walked through _his_ door.

Other than some heavier breathing Andy seems to be handling the Doxorubicin he got yesterday well. He's on anti nausea meds. That poor guy is taking more pills now. I'm glad he isn't like our girl, Daisy, who passed away at 18 a few years ago. She'd pick the pills out of anything and spit them out on the floor. Andy? If it's something he can put in his mouth he's all good. 

I feel really lucky to have found GRF. I've learned a lot of helpful information thanks to the kind sharing of others experiences.

- *Meggie'sMom:*

The nearest vet school is UT in Knoxville ... over 200 miles away. If I had a private jet ...


----------



## *Laura*

Glad Andy is holding up well since his treatment yesterday. And glad you have such a great regular vet. We have a wonderful vet also who takes care of the all dogs in our extended family....a treasure to have for sure!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Stopping in to send kisses and hugs to Andy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Can Andy put weight on his right rear leg?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Can Andy put weight on his right rear leg?


Yes. It's a mild tear of the ACL. 6 weeks to heal. No walks but out behind the back deck to do his business until then.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in. I'm glad that Andy is holding his own, and so very glad that he has you to care for him.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad that Andy can walk gently on his leg!
Praying that Andy will have a very good day!


----------



## dborgers

Well, thought we might be home free with the Doxorubicin, which is the heaviest chemo drug he'll get, and which he got for the first time this past Wednesday (Week 4 of the Wisconsin-Madison chemo protocol). 

Andy threw up his breakfast this morning. It usually takes 2 or 3 days for nausea to set in according to what I've read. This is Day 2 after the Doxorubicin.

As Meggie'sMom says "it's time to pull out the big guns". Cerenia it is. Got it in him with a finger of peanut butter. Pulled food and water for 12 hours. Now, the waiting game ...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Sending tons of thoughts and prayers to Andy and you. Hope the cerenia gives him a settled tummy and his appetite back.


----------



## *Laura*

Hope you're still holding your food down Andy. Thinking about you every day


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Hoping the Cerenia does the job! Be well Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

PRAYING the Cernia works for Andy.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am glad Andy's leg is only a slight tear.

I am so sorry he is nauseated. I hope the cerenia does the trick and he is back to alll good immediately.


----------



## Lilliegrace

A Sabbath light for Andy tonight.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all  We'll try feeding him a little tonight. This is not an unexpected side effect of the Doxorubicin. He seems to be a dog that has the 'possible side effects' like nausea. He's off next week - blood panel only (CBC), then Vincristine, which he handles well, the week after that. We're glad we got a couple extra pounds on him the past two weeks. He should be OK by tomorrow with the Cerenia.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's been a tough, long journey for all of you, probably even harder on you and your wife having to watch Andy go through everything. He's a real trooper, I hope he continues to do well and wish him a very speedy recovery.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Praying Andy and you are having a good morning and day!


----------



## lucysmum

Sending Andy and you lots and lots of hugs. 

Tracy


----------



## hubbub

I hope Andy is feeling better today and that the Cerenia helps


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding Andy and you in my thoughts and prayers, hoping he feels better again quickly. This is such a hard journey and he is so lucky to have you fighting for him.


----------



## mm03gn

I hope Andy has a good day today!!


----------



## Karen519

*dANNY*

Danny

Was just rereading your first post in this topic about all of the Golden Retrievers you and your wife have adopted and saved!! Brings tears to my eyes!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all for checking in on Andy and the well wishes  I mixed up a small can of Progresso beef soup with a quart of beef broth and gave him a little of that last night, which he held down. Added a little rice to it this morning. So far so good. Glad we got a couple extra pounds on him the past two weeks. 

Because he's also recuperating from a mild ACL tear we can't do our regular fun stuff. Andy and I are both hating it. 6 weeks is a pretty big chunk of time in light of his condition and prognosis. I just have to remind myself every day is a gift regardless.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

All the more time for snuggling and loving !!! You all are in my thoughts. Hope you have a good weekend together.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Every day for all of us is a gift.
I agree with Penny & Maggies Mom, more time for snuggling and loving.
Does Andy like to be brushed?


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Yes. It's a mild tear of the ACL. 6 weeks to heal. No walks but out behind the back deck to do his business until then.


My Barkley sustained an ACL tear after his fifth chemotherapy--I often thought perhaps the chemo drug contributed to it in some way--though I'm not sure how. 

I'm keeping you guys in my prayers, hoping for quality rehab time and many good days ahead.


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Does Andy like to be brushed?


Oh, ya!!! It's one of his favorite things. 

Thank you all for caring about Andy's saga and posting the encouraging words.


----------



## PrincessDi

On way to light a candle for you and Andy. Hoping tomorrow is a good day for him and he is able to eat and hold it down. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Did Andy get brushed? Did he like it?
Wishing you both a wonderful day!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Did Andy get brushed? Did he like it?
> Wishing you both a wonderful day!!


Oh, ya! He stretched out for all he was worth, then got on his back with all four legs in the air. "Oooo, ya, dad! That's the spot!" LOL

He hasn't vomited since that first time following the Doxorubicin (Adriamycin) Wednesday. We've eased him slowly back into his normal diet. So far, so good. He has two weeks off, then Vincristine, which he handles well. I don't know what they'll replace the Cyclophosphamide (Cytoxan) with since he had such a horrible reaction to it.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Happy to see Andy is having some good days. Hope that ACL tear heals soon! Not fair to have to deal with that, too!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

SO GLAD that Andy enjoyed his brushing.
He told me to tell you he's ready for another!!
Glad he is doing good!!


----------



## *Laura*

Andy bro. Just lie back and enjoy those rubs for all they're worth. You have Danny so well trained just like I have a Laura trained. LOL. Just keep rolling over and they know what to do. Your bro Buddy


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Andy is doing well. I hope his ACL tear eases up so he can run around again. Enjoy the 2 weeks off treatments!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am catching up with this thread and I am glad Andy is doing ok. Prayers continued for sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

Tucker, Tonka and I want to say hello!! Hope your ACL heals soon!


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks y'all


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Did Andy eat good today?


----------



## dborgers

Pretty well, Karen. We're making him custom gourmet mushed in a food processor.

His digestive system is still a little out of whack from last week's chemo. Slowly but surely he's coming around.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Gourmet sounds good!


----------



## Mrs Minxter

I am thinking of you and saying a prayer for Andy. 

Your post has really affected me  and made me cry. I really feel very sad for you right now but it made my heart swell knowing how kind and loving you have been to Andy and the others and how happy you must have made them feel in the end knowing that someone loved them so much.

I've never cried when writing a post before but I am now. You really are a Godsend to these beautiful creatures. Thank you for what you have done.

Jeannette x


----------



## dborgers

Jeanette,

Thank you so much for you kind comment. Andy deserves all the care and love and attention we can give him.

I could never repay all the love dogs like Andy have given me. I think we're all doing what we can to help what I call "God's love ambassadors"


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Can you ask your regular vet about the lumps? Could they be from the chemo treatments?
Does your regular vet know another Doctor that practices with her that can be consulted?

CAN SHE be PAGED?


----------



## dborgers

I found some good sized lumps on Andy's chest last night when I was drying him after a bath. 

We've emailed his oncologist at BluePearl Veterinary Partners in Brentwood, TN (they have several offices around the country). We haven't had much luck getting her to respond in the past weeks, either when Andy was vomiting and wasting away, or when I noticed pretty severe arrhythmia following a chemo session and emailed her at her suggestion that might work better. 

She told us to go our regular vet for Andy's blood work this week (chemo off week), so we don't have our regular Wednesday 1 pm CST appointment with her. Fingers crossed she responds. We don't see her again until next week. Don't know why she passed us off to our regular vet and didn't keep our regular appointment.

----

KAREN

They feel like the lymph gland lumps, not like fatty tissue or anything. I don't know if Andy's chemo could have caused them or not. I'll know more by tomorrow and get back to you on that


----------



## dborgers

BTW, it sure feels good being around golden retriever lovers who have golden retriever-like hearts


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I would INUNDATE her with phone calls.
I would insist her answering service get in touch with her.
Kisses to Andy!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> I would INUNDATE her with phone calls.
> I would insist her answering service get in touch with her.
> Kisses to Andy!


Karen, 

The first appointment was upbeat and positive. When Andy got so sick from Cytoxan I was very disappointed she didn't respond (whether through her own fault or that of their office), nor respond to my email about Andy's very noticeable arrhythmia the next week following a chemo session.

First and 2nd week she met us at the door and gave me a report after Andy's session. The 3rd week she wasn't there. The 4th week we didn't do chemo because Andy was so sick, but they did do blood work and I didn't see her then either. Last week I insisted on seeing the onco, who then seemed rushed and unconcerned. They hurried me through a few minutes in the exam room after I suggested information I'd given was being reported incorrectly 2nd hand, and that Andy was still limping and seeming to be having a little trouble swallowing when he was resting. 

The onco at BluePearl Veterinary Partners in Brentwood hadn't diagnosed an ACL tear the week before, so I thought perhaps it might be a neurological reaction to chemo, which I read (while waiting for her to respond to my email) could happen because Andy hadn't had very much activity from feeling so bad, and I couldn't think of any way he hurt himself. That's when she told me we could just end chemo if his quality of life wasn't good. I was speechless. "My dog should die because he's limping?", I thought to myself. 

I took him straight to our regular vet who diagnosed a mild ACL tear in 2 1/2 minutes and put Andy on Tramadol for pain and inflammation.

she isn't giving us many reasons to respect her or her skills outside giving Andy the Wisconsin-Madison lymphoma chemo protocol. She isn't seeming to respect us very much or showing real concern about Andy outside giving him the chemo.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Danny, I so agree. I would be furious at the way Andy and you have been treated... he deserves so much better. Are there any other oncology practices in the area? I'd be all for a second opinion/change of dr? Prayers flying your way that you can find someone who will give Andy the medical attention and concern that he so deserves.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I did some googling.
Seems Dr. Kim Johnson is not living up to BluePearl's Mission and Service.
Kim Johnson | BluePearl-Tennessee


----------



## dborgers

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Danny, I so agree. I would be furious at the way Andy and you have been treated... he deserves so much better. Are there any other oncology practices in the area? I'd be all for a second opinion/change of dr? Prayers flying your way that you can find someone who will give Andy the medical attention and concern that he so deserves.


Unfortunately, she's the only game in town. UT Knoxville is over 200 miles away, and Andy couldn't handle that round trip and all those hours on the road and at the clinic every week.

Thanks for the prayers. So far, they've worked 


Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> I did some googling.
> Seems Dr. Kim Johnson is not living up to BluePearl's Mission and Service.
> Kim Johnson | BluePearl-Tennessee


I read that mission and service statement too. 

I called to see if I could move up our appointment with our regular vet to today. Found out he's out of town all week and there's someone subbing for him. There were a couple things I needed him to fax over regarding the new meds Andy's on for his ACL tear she doesn't know about yet. So I called BluePearl and left a message for Dr. Kim Johnson at BluePearl Veterinary Partners' clinic in Brentwood, TN, where she works every weekday but Wednesday (when we go to the satellite office).


----------



## hubbub

How INFURIATING! I can feel my blood pressure rising 

I know you may not want to now, but, as Blue Pearl LLC is apparently a franchise, I would contact the "leaders" listed here at BluePearl Veterinary Partners LLC | 3000 Busch Lake Blvd | Tampa, Florida 33614. Unfortunately there isn't an email address listed on their website. I cross-referenced the address to see if I could find an email or fax, but was unable to find one. The only "leader" I see who is listed as a Dr at one of their facilities is Dennis in Kansas City.

I would "hope" that as "leaders" they would want to know the sort of service you are receiving from their company. At the very least, perhaps they can tell you if the response you've received is what they expect from those under the "Blue Pearl" name. 

Did your vet have any luck finding out if the internist they mentioned could administer the chemo to Andy?


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Praying she calls you back. I would keep bugging her until she does.
I understand Andy could never make that trip to the UT Knoxville and I am sure you are frazzled, too.


----------



## dborgers

hubbub said:


> Did your vet have any luck finding out if the internist they mentioned could administer the chemo to Andy?


I called to see if we could move Andy's appointment up one day to today and found out he's out of town all week and has a guy subbing for him. There were other things I needed to talk to our vet about - including his sharing with Dr. Johnson the new meds Andy's on. She wanted to prescribe Remidyl for Andy. Dr. Root, our terrific regular vet said there's no way Andy could take that since he's also on Prednisone .. or something like that.

I'm for giving someone a chance before complaining to anyone about it. We'll see what happens the next couple weeks. My regular vet suggested an internist who I called, but he never called back, so I was also going to ask if he'd sent in the referral and faxed over the results of Andy's exam and new meds to Dr. Johnson, the onco. The internist's secretary said he wouldn't talk to me without a referral, which I don't doubt Dr. Root, our terrific regular vet sent (in practice 45 years .. amazing diagnostician and vet) .

The sum toll of our experience with Dr. Johnson (the onco) is not so great outside her giving him his chemo. We'll see if she calls back today.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for letting me vent a little  When I felt the lumps (which may or may not be anything serious) it just hit me how dissed by the onco and her tech I've been feeling all in all.

We aren't high maintenance people, but there is a certain level of concern you'd expect from an oncologist for her cancer patient I'm just not feeling. 

It started when I took home the bottle of Cytoxan pills (that made Andy so sick). The dates to give dosages included the date of the chemo visit (for which Dr. Johnson was not in the office, I was told). We were concerned and didn't want to make a mistake. Dr. Johnson didn't call us. She had the receptionist at their ER wing in their main office call. Then, the tech made me feel bad by telling me "I told you that" the next week, with an unfriendly look. I don't recall her telling me that. Doesn't matter. 

The label should have been marked clearly with instructions for *us*. We're going through a lot between Andy's chemo and a very ill mother-in-law. Others would have been confused too.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Keep us posted and I would ask your regular vet to call the internist again, so that the internist will call you.


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Keep us posted and I would ask your regular vet to call the internist again, so that the internist will call you.


Will do. Our vet won't be back until next week. 

Thanks again y'all for letting me vent a little. It's a little sad and disheartening at the moment, but this too shall pass.


----------



## hubbub

Vent all you need! It's obvious from your posts that you are rational, caring and not high maintenance, but I could feel your anxiety rising in your most recent posts. I work in a public service field and I would be in serious trouble if I did some of the things you've mentioned - and no one's life/health is hanging in the balance. 

As a friend who's golden was diagnosed and then passed away in a week told me, "If 1 year for me, is 7 years for her, I'll breakdown whatever doors I have to to get an answer!" And believe me, she did. It put a real unique lens on my views about Hannah after her cancer diagnosis and prognosis. 

Everyone has bad days, but that doesn't mean they have to share the bad day with you!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, HubBub

You know, the thing I love most about this site is it's full of golden retriever people with the best hearts one could imagine. I'm not a snob or anything, but golden retriever people understand love and kindness as well as their guy and gal goldens do all in all. It was a real miracle I stumbled across this site a month ago in the depths of sadness the night of Andy's diagnosis. And Buddy got a home with an incredibly wonderful family I got to meet in person too. New friends. Great people. All because of a couple heartfelt prayers and the kindness of others and answered prayers. I'm not religious (grew up in a pulpit pounding evangelical church), but I am spiritual. There is a higher purpose and a Higher Power. Finding this site is just more proof of that to me. Wow.

Goldens are such great teachers of unconditional love. I've just gone to a couple other threads to step away from thoughts of myself and warmed my soul in the human kindness and genuineness so prevalent on this site. It warms me inside to see so much kindness all over this site. I'm not so steamed anymore. I'm done letting this situation ruin one more minute. We'll get Andy's needs taken care of one way or the other ASAP. Thanks so much 

And thanks to all of you. You are some great, great people.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny:

I am like you, I am spiritual and this site is full of good people that love dogs and others!!

The Higher Power will take care of Andy's needs.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Wow - I just read through the last couple of pages and had to pick my jaw up off the floor. I cannot imagine being treated that way by a oncologist!! I hope there is some logical explanation for her behavior, but I can't imagine what it would be. It is unacceptable!

I wish so badly you had an alternative. Can your regular vet give some of Andy's chemo treatments? I know mine did and she is a very small operation. Still... we had the entire onco team at NC State behind us for backup. Seems this is an area in vet med that needs a lot more students specializing. I would think it would take a very special person to go into oncology. 

Meggie saw a lot of students, interns and residents as well as the lead oncologists. Only one student had a glib attitude and terrible bedside manner, but the resident he was under made up for him 10 times over. I did track to see where he went after graduation and thankfully it was research where he won't be dealing with pet parents. 

My heart goes out to you. I know you'll keep after them for Andy's best interest. Hang in there.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Danny, I'm so sorry that the oncologist is being a jerk. You and Andy both deserve better.

It sounds like there may be issues of possible malpractice, given the attempt to prescribe Rimadyl for Andy when he's already on Prednisone. If you want to file a complaint or talk to someone about that possibility, here's where to start: Tennessee Department of Health: Board of Veterinary Medical Examiners.

Holding Andy and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I think it's terrible what you have been going through with this onco!!! I hope you look into the link to the Tennessee Dept of Health..Board of Veterinary Medical Examiners.....it's just terrible and I'm glad you've kept such detailed records. I feel so bad for you & J


----------



## dborgers

*GOOD NEWS! *​
Thursday, 10 am, CBC and Week 5 of the Wisconsin-Madison chemo protocol. Appointment with an ACVIM diplomate internist/oncologist pretty new to town who has all kinds of advanced degrees and years of experience. Also a board certified oncology surgeon. All Andy's records are already there thanks to our super regular vet's staff. This is the guy our regular vet recommended, but who hadn't called back yet. There's no tiger as persistent as the papa of a golden boy!!

Here's the text of the email I sent earlier today to our now-canned oncologist (my 2nd email to her ever). I'm not sure if I'd found out our vet was called out of town when I started posting about this or not. I'm not a vitriolic person. I suspect she'll get the idea we were not happy with her at all. Her email reflects the attitude I've come to know and dislike so very much. You should have seen versions 1-99. Not suitable for print LOL



> Dr. Johnxxn,
> 
> There are two egg shaped lumps that appeared on Andy's chest. Since you handed us off to our regular vet for his CBC on Wednesday instead of seeing him yourself we're not sure what to do.
> 
> We're emailing you as you previously suggested. Hope to hear back from you this time.
> 
> Thank you,
> Danny and Jane and Andy


I got the rudest email back.

Ah heck, here's my response to it, with her email text in blue and my responses in black. Man you wouldn't have wanted to see some of the previous versions I did for fun!! LOL:


> *KIM:*_ Wow - Danny. If this is how you see my recommendation to return to Dr. Root for the complete blood count, we need to reevaluate this doctor patient relationship and make decisions as to whether or not we can move forward as a team. _
> 
> _1st of all - if the oncology service saw every single patient that needed their 1 week post chemotherapy CBC, there would be no room in the schedule for me to ever see new patients like I did when I first met Andy 6 weeks ago. _
> 
> 
> Dear Kim,
> 
> Our treatment protocol stated a CBC at your office tomorrow (Wed, Jan10). There was no mention of it being done anywhere else until after last Wednesday's disturbing consult at my request. BluePearl even called to remind us about Andy's appointment tomorrow.
> 
> Yes, we're reevaluating our "team effort" doctor patient relationship due to miscommunication. We've been doing everything we can to give Andy a good quality of life, but there have been problems along the way..
> 
> Our concerns are due to the following:
> 
> 1. The bottle of Cytoxan should have been relabeled. It caused confusion as to when to start. Your tech blamed me for the confusion when it was her job to relabel it so the instructions would be clear for your client's use.
> 
> 2. Calls regarding nausea were unreturned causing Andy to lose a great deal of weight over a two week period
> This was not addressed by you until we called Dr. Root and asked you for anti nausea and appetite stimulant
> No advice was offered by you to deal with this situation, nutritionally or medically until we requested it
> 
> 3. Positive Drawer's Sign due to mild ACL tear was not diagnosed in your office.. As a result, Andy went one week without
> pain or anti-inflammatory meds until Dr. Root diagnosed it immediately following last week's appointment with you
> 
> 4. Although we realize you're very busy, we thought you'd discuss this case on an ongoing basis more than you have
> 
> 5. Suggesting we end chemotherapy over his leg which would lead to his death was uncalled for
> 
> 6 Records were improperly documented due to having to give information 2nd hand rather than to you
> 
> 7. Lack of doctor patient communication resulted in us feeling our concerns were considered unwarrantedby you and your staff
> 
> 8. An air of condescension when your office fails to do it's job. Example:
> After paying the $538 bill last Wednesday, on my way out the door following Andy's Doxorubicin IV, your tech informed me Andy should have been pretreated with anti nausea medications the previous 2 days. Medications we had on hand. Accompanied by a condescending look I've come to expect from your tech, who has repeatedly made errors for which she attempts to cast blame on me.
> 
> _*KIM: *Secondly, if the new lumps are lymph nodes (which Dr. Root can easily palpate, aspirate and diagnose lymphoma or whatever the cause of the lumps might be), then we would have to reevaluate Andy's current chemotherapy protocol and his survival time as it does not bode well for Andy at all for lymph nodes to enlarge DURING the most aggressive chemotherapy protocol available for dogs with lymphoma. _
> 
> I called Dr. Root's office when I discovered the lumps. They could be dermal fibromas for all we know Found out to our surprise he was called out of town this week So, we turned to you as his treating oncologist for help and evaluation. I received your email instead.
> 
> 
> _*KIM*: Finally, your email contains comments and tones that make me feel like you have specific issues to address with me. IF we elect to move forward as a team please address your concerns prior to leaving the clinic so that you don't feel that you are being passed off and neglected in email correspondence. _
> 
> IF we elect to move forward with you we'd like you to address our concerns. I pressed you on replying to my email because the only previous email - sent when Andy was in distress - went unanswered. Having had several family pets treated at BluePearl over the years, it has not been our usual positive experience.
> 
> My concern over Andy's lumps should not have warranted your response in such a negative manner
> 
> Danny


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Good job, Danny. We have to be advocates for our voiceless best buddies. Andy sure is in good hands. I hope the new onco works out and your experience is much better.


----------



## YippieKya

dborgers.... so sorry that on top of everything Andy's oncologist is not responsive. Consider taking the balance of the protocol directly to your regular vet (if they are agreeable and comfortable with it). That's what I did with my first Golden Misha. We went to the oncologist for all the diagnostic stuff, but once they decided on protocol, we put them in touch with our vet who handled the local administration of it. Made us all feel better. It may not change the outcome, but the process could become easier/kinder on all of you.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Kim should have been bending over backwards apologizing and at the very least, should have called you. Glad you got your feelings out.
SO HAPPY that YOU ARE seeing the man your regular vet recommended tomorrow!!
How is Andy doing today? Is he eating?


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am just stunned.

I have just caught up on the last day or two's posts. I cannot believe how you are being treated. You have a sick dog - and this onco is behaving as if she is devoid of any heart or sympathy or desire to keep that sick dog feeling well.

I am so glad you are able to see a new oncologist. I dearly hope you have better luck. This is a time of such high emotions - and raw emotions. All you want is for your dog to be better. There appears to be no awareness of that at the other clinic (blaming YOU for not knowing how to administer a new drug???). 

I am so glad you have options. Good luck! I know you'll keep us posted on Andy. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I'm so glad you get to see a new doctor. I hope it works out. You need all the positive energy you can get in your life right now (not the negative drain from the last onco!!!) Good luck


----------



## hubbub

What good news! All fingers and toes crossed here that tomorrow's appt goes fantastic!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks Y'all 

The 'real' Andy is starting to come out. For a few weeks, most likely due to the nausea and all, he hasn't been himself. More and more lethargic. When you're not eating because of nausea you don't have energy. Chemo is bad enough. Some dogs DO react negatively to certain drugs. I would have expected Dr. Johnson to know that and have been prepared. Instead, when he had the violent reaction to Cytoxan (Cyclophosphamide), she brushed it aside and said "that's one of the most mild drugs... " blah blah blah. Well, it wasn't for Andy.

This morning his tail was going a million miles an hour when I woke up and he was playful. He usually licks the skin off of my hands, but he wasn't going anywhere near them the past several weeks when he was feeling bad. This morning he was. And he was flipping and flopping all over his bed with his tail going nuts. Man, that's good to see.

I feel so much better now that a resolution is in place. No one should feel bad driving their dog to chemo and not looking forward to seeing the staff - feeling their concerns are viewed as unwarranted. We're the ones who are spending 24/7 with our pets and know their 'normal' and what's been transpiring all throughout the week. It was just going downhill week by week as I've chronicled here. 

One would think an oncologist and her staff would be sensitive to the fact that this is, as one described, a very emotional time. To let a dog continue to go downhill from easily treatable side effects of chemo is as unprofessional as it gets.:

Our first appointment at BluePearl with Dr. Kim Johnson it was all upbeat, smiles, friendly, "Our goal is a good quality of life .. " yada yada yada. I would have expected a better experience. We've had several dogs treated by BluePearl over the years and have always had a really good experience. They're a good clinic. I don't look at this as shining a bad light on BluePearl. Perhaps they haven't gotten feedback yet. They will from us.

The analogy I drawn from this experiences is like this

Sort of like a car salesman when he's selling you on the car and the dealership. Once you've bought it and there are fixable problems that pop up, the service department look like you're being a pain wanting to get it fixed, and the salesman has long moved onto his next customer and no help. Like that.

I have no respect for any doctor who'd let their patient suffer needlessly when all it would have taken is some concern and compassion and doing her job. Instead, what I got was condescension and a feeling that my concerns were brushed aside. Well, my concerns were real, and Andy was pretty close to dying after all those days of vomiting, refusing food, and becoming nearly catatonic. 

I'll figure out how to proceed with expressing my concerns about the way we were treated, but I've learned over the years to wait and think things out. Like writing cathartic emails I don't send to express all that thought ... and keeping away from the Send button. LOL

Thanks so much y'all for your support. We're gonna get Andy back on track. He's walking better and better every day on that knee now that he's being medicated and we know what's going on. It won't be long before he's having fun at the lake swimming after ducks .. until they turn around and he paddles for shore like no tomorrow. 

Made a gallon of Essiac tea. That stuff worked wonders for my father-in-law, who had multiple myeloma and was given 6 months, but lived over 8 years, and was cancer free when he died at a ripe old age. I think it's already helping ameliorate some of the toxicity from last week's Doxorubicin (Adriamycin) chemo. I haven't seen him this chipper since Week 2. Feels good!

Thanks again for your prayers and good thoughts. This place is a place of happiness, info, and support from great people. Thank you


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

SO glad that you are getting away from the negativity and lack of care and compassion. That woman has not an iota of bedside manner or even standard of care. You were more than even handed in your emails. NOW.... on to where you are supposed to be. Hope the new guy is everything Andy (and you) deserve. Right now Andy is the focus, but when things calm down, I would pursue filing a complaint with the state board. Hopefully it will help anyone else... or any dog... from suffering like you and Andy did. Ear rubs for Andy!!!


----------



## *Laura*

So nice to hear that Andy is acting like his old self. You must feel so much better Danny. What a great Papa you are to Andy!! ....and Buddy wishes he could run around in your yard with Andy now that he's feeling better


----------



## dborgers

Betty 

We feel a WHOLE lot better! A some point we will convey our concerns to both BluePearl and the board.

Laura,

Andy's feeling so much better. We're going to have to be really careful with his leg for awhile until it's mended completely. Andy says, "Then, Buddy, GAME ON!" LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

You made my day saying that Andy is happy and wants to play. What more could anyone ask for? With a Dad that loves him as much as you do, Andy surely can FEEL THAT LOVE!!


----------



## 2golddogs

A happy golden makes for a happy golden papa . I hope everyday is a happy day for Andy and you.


----------



## Lilliegrace

way to go Andy. Keep it up and lick that cancer.

Were all rootin and praying.

What a dad you have got.One in a million.:wave:


----------



## PrincessDi

So great to read that Andy is feeling better and acting more like himself. I'm so sorry that you two had to go through so much! Am sending thoughts and prayers that he's able to swim with the ducks soon!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny and Andy*

Danny and Andy

Hope today is a very good day.


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Thanks Y'all
> 
> This morning his tail was going a million miles an hour when I woke up and he was playful. He usually licks the skin off of my hands, but he wasn't going anywhere near them the past several weeks when he was feeling bad. This morning he was. And he was flipping and flopping all over his bed with his tail going nuts. Man, that's good to see.


This made me smile. What a great way to start the day. Yay Andy!!


----------



## coppers-mom

dborgers said:


> This morning his tail was going a million miles an hour when I woke up and he was playful. He usually licks the skin off of my hands, but he wasn't going anywhere near them the past several weeks when he was feeling bad. This morning he was. And he was flipping and flopping all over his bed with his tail going nuts. Man, that's good to see.


 : and _Man, that's good to read_.:smooch:


----------



## dborgers

We just returned from Andy's appointment with Dr. Wang (a female internist). Andy had his CBC done. White blood cell count was fine (that's good because it can go south after Adriamycin), but his red count is a little low. We'll give him liver and beets, which should help.

The lumps in the middle of his chest are indeed just fibromas. However, the lymph nodes in front of his front legs were described as 'plump', but she said they should go down, and could possibly just have some fat around them. 

Without going into great detail about Dr. Johnson's brushing off his deteriorating state and lack of concern or treatment following cyclophosphamide (or any of the number of issues we had with Andy's care under Dr. Johnson) I just mentioned that no instructions were provided for pre or post treatment for nausea then or in advance of last week's Doxorubicin (Adriamycin), and that he'd had a horrible time and become nearly catatonic until I brought Dr. Root, Andy's regular vet, into the picture. 

Dr. Wang addressed pretreatment for nausea with instructions she'd typed before we even met at the conclusion of our initial visit that included pretreating him with Cerenia pre and post chemo when he's getting the heavier chemo meds like cyclophosphamide (Cytoxan) and doxorubicin (Adriamycin).

Also, dietary suggestions and a prescription for diarrhea if that occurs. 

What a difference! We'll be going there every Thursday for his chemo.

Dr. Kim Johnson from BluePearl left a friendly sounding voice message yesterday morning about how she'd like to "discuss our email exchange" (which I posted here). I have no plans to return her call. We'll address our concerns about her in due time, but not to her. I already tried that last week, when she suggested we could or should end his chemotherapy because of an ACL tear she wasn't able to diagnose, but for which he's now being treated, and on the mend.

All in all, a great experience. We're very relieved for him to be under the care of Dr. Wang, a very competent physician. We're very relieved.

I'm off to get the scrip she provided in the event he has diarrhea, which she also had ready before I even met her. This is what competence looks like.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Your overall good news makes my day!


----------



## hubbub

Just logging on now to check on your appt - and THRILLED to see you have had a better experience!!!! I hope that you feel you can put your trust in Dr Wang for the remainder of Andy's chemo. 

I know how it feels on both sides of this and just having a better experience will lift such a cloud from you all and, in kind, Andy 

So glad to see the update - thanks!


----------



## *Laura*

Yah....so glad to hear things went well with the new doctor....Whew what a relief. Now you can just concentrate on the important things like 'Andy'


----------



## Dallas Gold

So happy to read he's happier today and so glad you are going to get meds in advance to pre-treat! Good for you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just missed a page of your thread (page 42 with the email exchange)--WOW! I am so glad you have someone else to use instead of this oncologist who has a terrible bedside manner! Does she not realize that the owners she is dealing with are stressed, anxious and wanting to do everything possible for their dog? She should have a heart and soul and treat all owners with respect and return calls, emails or other inquiries promptly. If she cannot deal with them herself, she should instruct a nurse or other employee to call and discuss with you. You pay enough for professional and on-call service--they should know that. You don't send an owner to a regular vet when the owner reports new lumps during chemotherapy--to me this is worthy of a complaint to the State's veterinary board should you wish to pursue it later. 

I think the way you've responded to this veterinarian is very professional. Kudos to you diligence. 

It sounds like you are in a good place now. I hope the beef and liver help with the hematocrit levels. We used a product from Pfizer called Pet-Tinic- that contained B vitamins in a sweet syrupy formula that we put over kibble. It had 2 benefits--the B vitamins and it encouraged our Barkley to eat. He loved it. Most veterinary clinics keep it, but if not you can get it on Amazon. 

Keeping Andy and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all 

Yes, it has taken a load off of our minds.

I just rechecked the discharge report we were given by Dr. Johnson's office two weeks ago. No mention of pretreating for nausea. Incorrect notes on a number of issues I raised in that and other reports. Good riddance.

Thanks again for checking in


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so glad to hear Andy's doing better and you've got a wonderful new Vet caring for him now.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Carolina Mom


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, I just read the majority of this thread and congratulate you on your care of your precious Andy, your restraint in dealing with an incredibly unprofessional veterinary oncologist (think this woman might have picked the wrong specialty???), and your wonderful attitude throughout. May you and your furry pal have many years left together, and in the meantime, may Andy's tail keep wagging with joy.


----------



## dborgers

Finn's Fan

Thank you for your kind comments and well wishes. You should have seen my email responses #1-99 that _didn't_ get sent!! I had to keep my fingers FAR FAR away from the 'Send' button until I'd had a good night's sleep and cooled down.


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to read your updates and that Andy is now receiving excellent care from a compentant Dr. with excellent bedside manner. Sending well wishes for your boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers continued for Andy to feel good. I was so upset reading about those bad weeks Andy had to go thru, I know how it feels helplessly waiting for call back. 
Some people are just cold hearted (if it is right expression in English) and if they are stuck in wrong profession damage is huge to the others. I just pray new vet is all what we wish for.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you Di and Buddy's Mom. 

I'm clicking the "Thank You" button mostly because I hope this thread will go 2 or 3 years. So I'm trying to keep my comments limited mostly to updates on Andy's progress and such so it's easy for those who may have dogs diagnosed with lymphoma in the future to follow his progress.

Please consider a clicked "Thank You" as a very heartfelt "Thank You". I so appreciate all the kind words of support for Andy.

Wanted to say that because the last thing I'd want is for anyone who's so kind as to post well wishes to feel slighted.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm really glad to hear that the new onco worked out so well. You and Andy deserve dedicated care. Good on you for moving so quickly when you weren't getting what you needed for Andy. 

I hope this new and positive move will only help him to feel better through his treatment. Positive thoughts, positive feelings.. all so crucial, I believe, to a positive recovery.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

All I can say is that you are a wonderful father and God Bless you for taking such wonderful care of Andy. Dr. Wang sounds like a wonderful and competent person-Thank God you and Andy have her!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny and Andy

Hoping you all have a wonderful day!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's been in a really good mood, waking up flipping and flopping on his bed with his tail going nuts.

Because of his ACL tear he's been kind of bored since we've had to keep his activity very limited while it heals, so yesterday we went for a ride and he got a treat of a double cheeseburger.


----------



## Lilliegrace

dborgers said:


> Andy's been in a really good mood, waking up flipping and flopping on his bed with his tail going nuts.
> 
> Because of his ACL tear he's been kind of bored since we've had to keep his activity very limited while it heals, so yesterday we went for a ride and he got a treat of a double cheeseburger.


 
whew!!!! I was worried a bit not having a recent update.

Way to go Andy. Give em hell. Souds like you and your dad are having fun.
Double Cheese burger....................wow. Made me hungry and Im off to Whataburger to get one for myself.:wave:


----------



## Lilliegrace

sORRY i DONT KNOW HOW TO DELETE THIS. Computer posted the same post twice


----------



## dborgers

Been busy with clients and needed a breather after all the chaos surrounding Andy's now fired onco 

Looks like we're back on track. It's great Andy's getting back to his normal happy self. 

Next week is Cyclophosphamide (Cytoxan) again ... the one that made him so sick the first time around. This time we're armed with Cerenia and instructions from his new oncologist for pretreatment 3 days before and 3 days afterwards, which we hope will prevent the horrible nausea Andy had last time.

I forgot to put up the gate to the stairs to my studio. Andy walked up the 16 stairs with that mildly torn ACL. Crud.


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Because of his ACL tear he's been kind of bored since we've had to keep his activity very limited while it heals, so yesterday we went for a ride and he got a treat of a double cheeseburger.


So glad to see that Andy's feeling GOOD! I know it makes you all feel better too! 

When Hannah was recovering from her knee surgery, we did a lot of hiding kibble under cups in front of her - so she didn't have to really move, but she was mentally "working out" - - of course, I'm sure she would have preferred a double cheeseburger!


----------



## *Laura*

It makes me smile when I hear that Andy is feeling better and wagging his tail. That's so great. I hope his next treatment goes okay. What a worry for you. Sure makes a difference with your new doctor who is helping you go into it so much better prepared!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks y'all. It sure feels good to see Andy feeling better and happier. Once his ACL heals up in a few weeks we can go back to having some fun again. I know he gets bored sitting around all day with the dog door access shut off and no walks or runs. So, the Kong and peanut butter/frozen yogurt and lots of scratching, petting, snuggling, and brushing it is.

LOL HubBub. I wouldn't normally give him double cheeseburgers, but he's had such a rough road to hoe the past month a ride and a big treat seemed in order. I'll have to try that game with him. His ACL only has a mild tear, but he couldn't have surgery right now anyway. The vet said it would take about 6 weeks to mend. Our little bichon 'self rescue', Katie, had ACL surgery last year.


----------



## SandyK

So glad Andy is feeling good!! I hope the new med before and after treatment will help him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Been busy with clients and needed a breather after all the chaos surrounding Andy's now fired onco
> 
> Looks like we're back on track. It's great Andy's getting back to his normal happy self.
> 
> Next week is Cyclophosphamide (Cytoxan) again ... the one that made him so sick the first time around. This time we're armed with Cerenia and instructions from his new oncologist for pretreatment 3 days before and 3 days afterwards, which we hope will prevent the horrible nausea Andy had last time.
> 
> I forgot to put up the gate to the stairs to my studio. Andy walked up the 16 stairs with that mildly torn ACL. Crud.


So happy to hear your positive update. Isn't it funny how these dogs utilize our forgetfulness to to the things we are trying to prevent? I chuckled when I read about Andy walking up the stairs with the ACL tear--Andy shares some of the characteristics my Barkley did--climbing stairs while on restriction! He also was the world's loudest tail thumper! 

I hope you both have a good Sunday and we'll send prayers and positive thoughts for the upcoming chemo session! At least this time you are well armed with medications to cover any nausea!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

I was smiling ear to ear reading Andy's update that you took him for a ride and a DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER. I would spoil him ROYALLY!!
Wouldn't worry about his walking up those steps with a mild tear-our Smooch did that shortly after ACL surgery. I'm sure Andy regulated himself-they know how fast they can take it.

Praying you have a fun day and praying for a great week for Andy!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love reading good updates on Andy.  Makes me smile. You go Andy!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny and Andy*

Danny and Andy

Checking in on you and hoping your day is wonderful.


----------



## dborgers

Andy's still limping. It was getting better, but I forgot to put the gate up to keep him from climbing the stairs to my recording studio. My bad. He's back to having his movements inside restricted. This too shall pass, but it sure doesn't make it any fun for him, especially while he's going through chemo. We just started the Cerenia in advance of the Cytoxan this Thursday. Hopefully, we won't have another episode with vomiting like last time. That was horrible.


----------



## cgriffin

Best wishes to Andy! Sending only good thoughts your way!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy and you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll keep candle lit and prayers said for you and Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Checking in on Andy and you.


----------



## *Laura*

Hope you're still feeling okay Andy. How's the leg?


----------



## dborgers

Andy's ACL (right rear mild tear) is back on the mend. The stair climb set him back a few days, but I can see improvement day to day since then. His regular vet said it'll be 6 weeks to heal, so we're restricting his movements to ground level in the house, where he's mostly hanging out in my wife's office during the day while she works.

Other than the leg he's feeling pretty good, although he seems unhappy he can't follow me everywhere like he usually does. I'm sure he's bored, but this too shall pass.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Glad to hear about Andy being on the mend-I'm sure your wife is keeping him company.
When is his chemo this week?


----------



## dborgers

Andy's doing chemo on Thursdays now. He's hanging with my wife, and now me too since my clients are gone


----------



## Karen519

*Danny and Andy*

Andy and Danny:

Good morning-hope you all have a great day today and praying for Andy, as always!! What time is his chemo treatment tomorrow?


----------



## dborgers

Thanks! I drop him off between 8-9 am CST and pick him up 2 hour later.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> Thanks! I drop him off between 8-9 am CST and pick him up 2 hour later.


Will be thinking about you and Andy, hope his treatment goes well.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Give Andy some big kisses and hugs from me.


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you both as well! Hope it goes well!


----------



## krisw

Thinking about you adn your Andy. Sending prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good luck tomorrow, prayers continued.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Praying for Andy and you today, for his chemo.


----------



## *Laura*

Will be thinking about you this morning. Hope all goes well. Hang in there Andy and you too Danny


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping up for prayers for Andy's chemo today.


----------



## dborgers

*WEEK 6 Chemo*

I misread the schedule because Andy missed a week due to nausea.

He got Vincristine today, a chemo drug he's now had 3 times and does perfectly fine with.

The internist is very thorough and professional. She not only called, but came out and spent several minutes going over today's report. She and the report also outlined what we needed to do next week in advance of the Cyclophosphamide (Cytoxan), the drug that caused the nausea for 9 days. She provided Cerenia and also prescribed a drug to help rid his body of the toxic effects and protect his heart. This is such a more professional experience all the way around.

She also said the Prednisone makes his ligaments weaker, and that's probably why he got the tear in his ACL. Said it isn't an uncommon experience. He began tapering off the Prednisone two weeks ago, and is currently taking one 20mg pill every other day. That will decrease further as we move along.

I bought Andy a double cheeseburger on the way home which he thoroughly enjoyed, wagging his tail with every bite.

Thanks for the prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## grn2806

Hello from Spring Hill, TN. I hope Andy makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## dborgers

grn2806 said:


> Hello from Spring Hill, TN. I hope Andy makes a speedy recovery.


Thanks, neighbor


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad that everything went so well today and that your new Doc is TOP NOTCH. That is what Andy deserves!!
I was smiling ear to ear when you said you bought him a cheeseburger!!
What about the fries and Milkshake?


----------



## GoldensGirl

Three cheers for truly professional veterinarians! I'm so glad that you found one to help Andy through his chemo.

More cheers for cheeseburger treats!

:appl::appl::appl:

Hugs and prayers for Andy and for you,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that you and Andy are in good hands now!! That boy deserved a cheeseburger!


----------



## Lilliegrace

way to go Andy. Save me a piece of that cheeseburger. Glad you have a human being as an onco this time around.

Kisses from Grace and prayers from us.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny your new doctor sound really great. So nice that Andy is now in such good hands


----------



## dborgers

Thanks! We're very relieved as well. 

BTW, Andy put on a couple pounds last week by our choice, thinking this was Cyclophosphamide (Cytoxan) week. The one that made him so sick last time. This time I think we'll avoid that bullet with preplanning.

I will buy anyone on this thread a cheeseburger  A double cheeseburger.


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> Thanks! We're very relieved as well.
> 
> BTW, Andy put on a couple pounds last week by our choice, thinking this was Cyclophosphamide (Cytoxan) week. The one that made him so sick last time. This time I think we'll avoid that bullet with preplanning.
> 
> I will buy anyone on this thread a cheeseburger  A double cheeseburger.


You're on. Just buy mine and give it to Andy.


----------



## dborgers

GoldensGirl said:


> You're on. Just buy mine and give it to Andy.


Will do. Backyard Burgers. High quality lean beef burgers. Like homemade.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Give my double cheeseburger to Andy, too!
Hope Andy and you have a beautiful day!!


----------



## dborgers

Man, I hope Andy's right rear leg heals up OK. The internist said the Prednisone makes his ligaments weak and causes him to lose muscle mass. I told her he's been getting Glucosomine-Chondroitin for a few years. She said that wouldn't really help with the Prednisone. 

Unless that heals OK Andy's going to continue to have little fun. Fingers crossed. I think he gets off the Pred pretty soon.


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Man, I hope Andy's right rear leg heals up OK. The internist said the Prednisone makes his ligaments weak and causes him to lose muscle mass. I told her he's been getting Glucosomine-Chondroitin for a few years. She said that wouldn't really help with the Prednisone.
> 
> Unless that heals OK Andy's going to continue to have little fun. Fingers crossed. I think he gets off the Pred pretty soon.


Hopefully it will just heal with time :crossfing (and cheeseburgers )

Hannah was on prednisone regularly over the 8 years prior to tearing her ACL. She couldn't bear any weight on that leg without collapsing. 

I know it's frustrating though...please donate my cheeseburger to his "wellness" therapy


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Time for another cheeseburger and to Brush Andy's hair!
I am praying Andy's leg heals!!


----------



## *Laura*

Ha....Danny you're on and we can stand back and watch Andy and Buddy enjoy a cheeseburger feast together


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

What breeds did Buddy turn out to be?


----------



## *Laura*

The main breed that Buddy turned out to be is 75% black lab and then quite a mix but mostly American water spaniel. So we have the sweetest little lab with a soft silky coat. Thanks so much to Danny who did a DNA test


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> Man, I hope Andy's right rear leg heals up OK. The internist said the Prednisone makes his ligaments weak and causes him to lose muscle mass. I told her he's been getting Glucosomine-Chondroitin for a few years. She said that wouldn't really help with the Prednisone.
> 
> Unless that heals OK Andy's going to continue to have little fun. Fingers crossed. I think he gets off the Pred pretty soon.


Fingers crossed that Andy heals quickly and completely.

If he doesn't, don't write off fun and games until you check out this thread, which offers all kinds of help for animals with disabilities: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html. For example here's one place that offers a variety of leg braces, including some for ACL injuries: Dog Knee Braces | Prosthetics for Dogs | Stifle Brace for Dogs.

Holding Andy and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just checking on Andy, hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny and Andy*

Checking in on Andy-hope his leg is feeling better today!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's beginning to heal little by little. It's gonna be 6 weeks before he's healed up according to our regular vet. Had that setback with him going up the stairs twice.

Just picked him up and took him with me to get his prescriptions filled and 1 1/2 double cheeseburgers. I told him it was from you guys. His tail was going nuts


----------



## *Laura*

Awwwww enjoy those burgers Andy!! Hope you keep feeling better every day


----------



## Sweet Girl

Enjoy your burgers, Andy! They come with lots of positive healing thoughts for you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> Andy's beginning to heal little by little. It's gonna be 6 weeks before he's healed up according to our regular vet. Had that setback with him going up the stairs twice.
> 
> Just picked him up and took him with me to get his prescriptions filled and 1 1/2 double cheeseburgers. I told him it was from you guys. His tail was going nuts


You're spoiling that boy-go right ahead, he deserves it, hope he enjoyed them.


----------



## dborgers

I was thinking just now (while petting Andy) we're buying him time with the chemo he wouldn't have had. He'd be gone right now without it, so we have to look on any day as a gift regardless. Besides not being able to take walks for now we've had to block the dog door and put gates on the stairways because of his ACL tear. I have been carrying him up to my studio to hang out when I'm working up there.

I was hoping his life wouldn't change through chemo, but his ACL put a damper on all that. We're doing what we can to spoil him. The internist said Prednisone makes muscles and ligaments weaker. Hopefully as he weans off of it he'll heal up well enough to resume close to his former normal activity level.

I have a Kong with yogurt with a tablespoon of peanut butter plugging the ends in the freezer to give him in another little while. For now, food and lovin' are what can offer. I can tell he's kind of bored. 

We're just trying to remember healing takes time, and enjoying the time we have with him.


----------



## rbrooks

Our prayers go out to Andy and your family!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Please give Andy some big hugs and kisses from me.
Maybe he'd like to be brushed!
Every day is a gift for us all!


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending thoughts and prayers for lots more time that is free of pain with beautiful Andy.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Prayers from us and Gracie.


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> I was thinking just now (while petting Andy) we're buying him time with the chemo he wouldn't have had. He'd be gone right now without it, so we have to look on any day as a gift regardless. Besides not being able to take walks for now we've had to block the dog door and put gates on the stairways because of his ACL tear. I have been carrying him up to my studio to hang out when I'm working up there.
> 
> I was hoping his life wouldn't change through chemo, but his ACL put a damper on all that. We're doing what we can to spoil him. The internist said Prednisone makes muscles and ligaments weaker. Hopefully as he weans off of it he'll heal up well enough to resume close to his former normal activity level.
> 
> I have a Kong with yogurt with a tablespoon of peanut butter plugging the ends in the freezer to give him in another little while. For now, food and lovin' are what can offer. I can tell he's kind of bored.
> 
> We're just trying to remember healing takes time, and enjoying the time we have with him.


I know things are tough with an ACL injury. I can only imagine the stress that Andy's oncology experience is adding to the mix. We were very fortunate that Hannah tore her ACL in early summer. She doesn't "do" hot weather, so it would be a little easier - or so I thought. About 4 weeks in, she hit total boredom. 

We started with some nose work (that she could do laying down) and even incorporated some as we'd take her outside for potty breaks (laying bits of kibble in wait for her to sniff out). We took a number of rides, slow drives through neighborhoods so she could look and listen with ease. But her favorite thing became laying outside (on a throw, under the umbrella, with the fan blowing on her) while you sat with her. Just seeing birds and squirrels, hearing UPS or FedEx rumble up the street, etc really lifted her spirits. 

I hope you'll see Andy enjoying special moments of his day as you continue to enjoy the time you have with him


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dborgers said:


> We're just trying to remember healing takes time, and enjoying the time we have with him.


My favorite quote from movie Titanic....
*...* You learn to take life as it comes at you... to make *each day count*.
God bless Andy and your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> My favorite quote from movie Titanic....
> *...* You learn to take life as it comes at you... to make *each day count*.
> God bless Andy and your family.


*Danny and Andy
I just love this quote that Buddy's Mom Forever posted!!
Hoping you and Andy have a beautiful day today.*


----------



## dborgers

We were up until 4 am around here with thunderstorms and tornado warnings. Andy is storm sensitive, and taught his little sister, Katie, a 12 lb bichon, she's supposed to be too. So, dad is usually up with them until storms pass, as I was last night after putting them in their ThunderShirts.

I can't remember a January where we had tornado warnings.


----------



## dborgers

I wanted to report it seems that Andy is walking better and better every day. He limps a little after getting up (I help when I'm there), but is walking pretty normally once he gets going. I can see the improvement.

His vet said it'll take 6 weeks to heal. That's not taking the effect the Prednisone is having on his ligaments and muscles into account, but he'll be completely off of that in the near future. Taking that into consideration I'd think it'd be safe to assume he'll make a full enough recovery within 8 or 9 weeks to resume walks and get him out of the house. That should make him happier.

We'll be doing the Cyclophosphamide pills (Cytoxan - brand name) Thurs-Sat. That's what he had the awful reaction to last time. His new onco has pretreatment meds already prescribed with instructions, so we should be able to avoid that one again.

He's been feeling well since last week's "Week 6" Wisconsin-Madison lymphoma treatment of Vincristine. With the pretreatment this week Andy may sail through the Cytoxan pills.


----------



## PrincessDi

Great to hear that Andy is doing reasonably well! So sorry he was having to endure thunderstorms. Do the thunder shirts seem to help?


----------



## *Laura*

What are thunder shirts?


----------



## dborgers

Thundershirt | The Best Dog Anxiety Treatment

They're for storm sensitive dogs. They Velcro around the dog, supposedly making them feel like they're being hugged so they feel less insecure during thunderstorms and fireworks. 

Both Andy and Katie have them. They do seem to make it a little better. Katie wasn't storm sensitive when she 'self rescued' herself and moved in with us. She learned from Andy she's also supposed to pant, shake, and want to crawl on top of you. Funny.

I remember Buddy during thunderstorms ... oblivious ... sawing logs LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So sorry about the weather! WE had a Thunderstorm on Monday night!
So sorry that our Andy and Katie (my parents had two Bichons and I love them), are scared of the storms. Our Smooch and Snobear were very afraid, but Ken and I have said we are blessed that they don't seem to phase Tucker and Tonka.

Kisees to Andy.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Poor old Andy! Like he doesn't have enough to deal with. Glad he made it through the storm unscathed (it's like I say to my little chicken after every vaccuuming session - "See? You survived AGAIN!!") but even happier that he seems to be doing better every day with the ACL. Hope that continues - and I'll cross my fingers the Cytoxan treatment goes smoothly.


----------



## *Laura*

I've never ever heard of thunder shirts. I sure could have used this for my Echo. She hated storms and I lost lots of sleep over year years comforting her through the storms. Maddie couldn't have cared less. I actually would snuggle Echo up very tightly in a blanket so I guess this was sort of the same thing. I had wondered how Buddy would be in thunderstorms so that's very cool that he doesn't mind. Won't have an opportunity now to see until the spring and I had been meaning to ask you

You'll be in prep mode for Thurs. We'll be thinking of Andy and hope ecerything goes okay


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Andy is walking better and hope and pray he has no problems with the upcoming chemo.

Food and loving is excellent. Keep it up.


----------



## hubbub

I hope things continue to improve for Andy (and you all). I hope with the preventative measures, this next round will go well 

Hannah's first experience with the Thundershirt was over New Years Eve (terrified of fireworks and thunder) and it definitely diminshed her panic. It only took her about 10 minutes to settle down - instead of hours of pacing. The only thing she doesn't like is when we attach the velcro across her chest - now I leave it secured and just slip it over her head.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad that you and yours came through the storms okay. I wish that were true of everywhere and everyone else.

My Charlie was such a baby about thunderstorms. He would cry and tremble and try to dig a hole under me or climb into my lap - all 90+ pounds of him. Many a night I have stayed awake to hold him close and talk him through a storm. He has the excuse of having been born in the desert. Our first night in a Virginia rental house, we had the worst thunderstorms I remember, with hail pounding down on skylights in the family room and the master bedroom so that there was no place to escape. I think Charlie slept under me on the bed that night. He got better with the years, but I think that was only because he got to be hard of hearing.

I so hope that the next chemo is not hard on Andy and that the two of you are able to enjoy life again soon.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad to read Andy is doing well. Also glad you all came through the storms okay. We had tornadoes in NC a week or so ago. So very weird. I think Mom Nature is fed up with us humans. Give Andy hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## dborgers

If a storm hits in the middle of the night I'm woken up by 80 lb Andy crawling on my head. I've had a few quick dreams of being stuffed in a trunk by the mob before waking up to a panting, drooling, shaking lunk of love on top of my head. I always have to get up and stay up with he and Katie until they pass. Even rain freaks Andy out. Poor boy. 

Thanks for the well wishes regarding his Thursday chemo


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny:

Your story about Andy crawling on your heard reminds me of my Snobear and Smooch. They both would crawl on our heads-both terrified of Thunderstorms.

We used to call our Smooch the weather girl. If it was going to rain and the rain was hours off, Smooch would go out on the pation, put her nose up in the air, Smell, and refuse to go potty!! She knew the rain was coming and like Andy, was afraid of the rain as well as the thunder. I always told Ken I was convinced she with either made to live outside by her previous owners, or was a stray her whole life and therefore so afraid of rain and thunder!

Praying for Andy's chemo tomorrow!!


----------



## *Laura*

take care tomorrow Andy....maybe you'll get another cheeseburger afterwards. Hope you feel okay afterwards


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

I am praying very hard for you today.


----------



## dborgers

*Week 7 - Andy's Lymphoma Chemo*

*WEEK 7 Chemo*

Andy's blood work looks great. We have the Cytoxan (Cyclophosphamide) pills and have been pretreating him for nausea with Cerenia, beginning last night and through the next couple days. Dr. Wong also prescribed a pill last week we picked up to make him drink and pee a lot to clear out the toxicity. She is definitely on the ball. 

We'll give Andy the Cytoxan pills tonight and tomorrow. With pretreating for nausea I think he'll do fine. His leg is mending little by little too. In a few weeks we'll be gallivanting around. Oh, and the "puffiness" in the lymph glands on his shoulders (or in front .. not sure?) has gone down. It all looks good.

She cut his Prednisone down to 1/2 pill every other day. Andy should regain some lost muscle mass, and his leg should begin to heal a little faster too. All good.

While I was waiting for Andy to finish his blood work a lady came in with a Golden named Bonnie who was staged IV with neurological issues too. I told her about this site and gave her our phone number too so we could share what we've learned about supplements and diet. I feel bad for her. She's obviously crushed she may lose her Bonnie, who is a very sweet red girl. They've been doing chemo since September. I hope she signs up here. I told her about all the encouragement and information people have been so kind to give. When you get the diagnosis you're kind of lost as it's all new. This site has been a Godsend for us, and I hope it will be for her too. She said she probably wouldn't get another dog because of her age (maybe 65-70), but since we both had time to kill I told her about our experience adopting adult golden rescues. She seemed to warm to the idea of helping a middle aged golden have a good life.

Thank you so much for the thoughts and prayers


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Glad to hear that Andy did well today!!
It was so nice of you to listen to the sweet lady about her Golden Girl and to share about this forum. I really HOPE she comes here, too!
I think this forum is a GODSEND!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for good news. Way to go Andy boy.


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to hear about Andy's good news and praying that he tolerates this chemo session without nausea. What an amazing person you are to help someone else and introduce them to the forum during your difficult time.


----------



## MercyMom

Glad to hear that Andy did well today.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Good news is always welcome here. Andy, you show 'em


----------



## dborgers

PrincessDi said:


> So glad to hear about Andy's good news and praying that he tolerates this chemo session without nausea. What an amazing person you are to help someone else and introduce them to the forum during your difficult time.


I don't deserve any praise. Today was just an opportunity to pass along some of hope and support I've found here to someone else in real life. She explained she and her husband were in Nashville for the winter, and I could tell how scared and lost she seemed thinking of losing her golden, Bonnie, who was as sweet as they come. 

I hope she joins or at least drops by. This place is a Godsend ... with a capital 'G' ... the encouragement, prayers, smiles, information, and hope derived from other's who've been so kind as to share their own experiences and tips. 

We're really grateful for you all and GRF. It's really because of you all I got to offer her some hope. Just passing it on ...


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy to read Andy is doing better with the chemotherapy under the hands of this new oncologist! Blessings to you and your family as Andy improves--and I hope you have a wonderful weekend together without any nausea or other nasty side effects of the chemotherapy. I hope the lady you met will join the forum too!


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a great update on Andy! I'm so shappy to hear that he's doing well. I can't wait to see pictures of him gallavanting around again!

And I do hope Bonnie's person joins up. It's too hard to go through this kind of thing alone.


----------



## dborgers

Andy seems to be doing just fine. He's in really good spirits ... rolling on his back and thumping his tail between his legs as he gets a really good scratch or brushing. As long as he's happy. Which is exactly what the goal is in giving him chemo and more time. 

The days he'll have a reaction (if he does) are Sunday or Monday. I have a strong feeling he's going to sail through it all. He's also walking better and better every day, although we're still vastly limiting his movements to the ground floor inside the house and for bathroom breaks.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks for the great update and we will cross fingers that he sails through Sunday and Monday without any reaction!:crossfing


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hurray for Andy! We love wagging tails and back-dances! 

I hope the two of you have another wonderful weekend.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks y'all. 

He and Katie are sharing a double cheeseburger right now. All is well.

I got Andy prepped with Cerenia for today's Cytoxan (Cyclophosphamide). Our kitchen counter looks like a pharmacy between all the scrips and supplements LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad to hear Andy is doing well and I KNOW he and Katie are GLAD to be sharing that DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER!!!::wavey::wavey:


----------



## dborgers

The cheeseburger was a snack. They just had salmon and pot roast and green beans.

Tails are a waggin'


----------



## *Laura*

That sounds delicious. Can I come eat with your puppies


----------



## Lilliegrace

> They just had salmon and pot roast and green beans.


wow. Can I come for dinner???? Cheeseburgers and now this.:wavey: Chef Ramsey can be put to shame by Andy's chef


----------



## dborgers

Come on over for dinner


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Sounds del;cious!! BIG HUGS and kisses to Andy!!


----------



## dborgers

*Andy's Dinner & Meds*

Here's a little video of tonight's menu and "Andy's Corner" of the kitchen where we keep all his meds and supplements. 

The supplements include Krill fish oil, CoQ10 (to protect his heart), Glucocomine-Chondroitin, Vitamin E, liquid B Vitamins, a beef flavored multivitamin fluid, Omega 3/6/9, calcium, Rose Hips vitamin C, turmeric, and a detox fluid for after the heavier chemo meds like the Doxorubicin (Adriamycin) and Cyclophosphamide (Cytoxan).

He's down to half a Prednisone every other day. This time he got a one time day-of-Cyclophosphamide-pill med to make him drink and pee more (and flush out toxins), Cerenia (anti-nausea), and anti-diarrhea pill if needed. (no problems there this time either).

We're home cooking all his food. Most of his meals are like that I showed in the video below, just different ingredients. I arrange it so it's like he has a variety of food on his plate and can eat something warm or cold at his pleasure. The pills not served during meals are given in a blob of peanut butter on my finger. No problemo!

All of this disguised in body building/cancer fighting food of some sort. Andy's all for it 

Para la vida de Andy! (I was in a Salsa mood tonight LOL) 

Danny


----------



## Lilliegrace

Wow Pat. Andy eats a lot better than I do. What kind of wine does he get to wash this feast down with? Chenin Blanc? Clos DuBois?

He looks darling sitting there waiting to be served by the chef himself.

Since you are always enquiring after Grace, here is a picture of her on tonights walk on the levee behind our house. Excuse the bare patch on her chest but thats where the chest tube was.

Big hugs to you and Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Ha, Andy loves anything he can consume, lilliegrace. If we started him on wine he'd be an alkie. LOL We're just trying to do everything we can to help his body and spirit stay happy and strong so it can fight this crappy lymphoma. Yummy food and petting is about all he has right now until his gimpy leg heals up, so "Chez Andy's" it is! You simply MUST come and try the green tripe LOL

Great pic of Grace! Glad she's up and about and out of the woods. Just terrific!! Andy would get a crush on Gracie


----------



## Lilliegrace

If Grace caught an eyeful of that delicious pate De Andy, she would be glued to your side.

Praying for a good week for our kids.


----------



## hubbub

Andy looks like he's in the lap of luvin! Personally, it was nice to see someone else's countertops loaded up too 

Also, Lilliegrace looks like she's doing great!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Great video. Give Andy big hugs and kisses!!


----------



## Lilliegrace

I tried cottage cheese and cauliflower in Grace's lunch today and it was a big hit. She already gets the green beans and kibbles.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry that your beautiful boy is going through this, but glad to hear that he's fighting and is doing well 

You're doing a fantastic job looking after him and you're in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the prayers and well wishes y'all 

Lilliegrace, the cauliflower is one of the antioxidant veggies we're adding in to help fight the cancer. Steamed brocolli and cabbage are a couple others we use in his dinners. Low fat cottage cheese for protein, plus it's cool to the tongue and easy to digest. Baby carrots for treats. His onco wants to keep his food low fat, so we're doing that with high protein, low fat meats cooked just enough with veggies. A small amount of low fat milk after his carrots with a little peanut butter on them.

Andy is in good spirits. He was on his back wagging his tail when I woke up. It looks like he'll make it through the Cytoxan without getting sick. Another day will tell the tale ... Poor guy's taking enough meds to start a pharmacy, but they're working.


----------



## MercyMom

Wow Danny. That's quite an impressive video! I love your taste of music as well as the prescribed diet that Andy's oncologist recommended. My, it does look like a pharmacy on your kitchen counter! I still pray for Andy's complete recovery.


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by to say thinking of you, and glad to hear that Andy is doing so well!


----------



## Karen519

*Wow!!!*

All I can say is God Love, Andy, Gracie and Hannah!! What beautiful dogs they are and they have wonderful and loving parents!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the good thoughts and well wishes 

On tonight's menu: Steak (lightly broiled), brocolli, cauliflower, green beans, and cottage cheese with strawberries (I alternate w/blueberries). Besides the veggies giving him fiber and antioxidants, it also makes for a bigger, interesting meal without all the calories.

Andy LOVES to eat! I think it's his favorite thing on Earth, then brushing and swimming.

His attitude is still doing great. No nausea. ACL is healing a little more every day. Looking forward to when he can resume normal walks and runs in fun places. We're doing a lot of extra 'couch time', with him up there head on my lap getting his belly scratched.


----------



## dborgers

duplicate entry .. oops .. deleted

And go Gracie and Hannah!! We're rooting for ya


----------



## dborgers

BTW, I wanted to add that the supplements in the video - *#550 Page 55* - are from Pure Encapsulations. My wife, Jane, was a chiropractor and ordered from them while she was practicing. At the time you could only order if you had a medical or chiropractic degree, but now consumers can too.

Their products are pure - as the company name suggests - and are manufactured in an FDA inspected facility. Top notch stuff. 

We give Andy:

MDHA
Calcium
Tumeric
B-12
CoQ10
Cardio Plus (from Standard Process - dried organs)
Krill oil pills (for a month)
Omega 3/6/9 (the next month and alternate)
Shiitake Mushroom capsules (antioxidant - boosts immune system and helps sustain white blood cell production ... something that can drop during chemo and cause depressed immune systems)
Multi-vitamin liquid

This is much the same regimen my father-in-law and sister were on when they had cancer. My father-in-law's stayed in remission for 8 1/2 years 'til he passed away from an aneurysm .. cancer free. My sister also survived 8 1/2 years with bone cancer. Both were given 6 month prognosis and both did chemo plus this nutrient regimen.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Wow Andy.......you are a real doggie gourmet.

Tonight Grace had turkey breast. Pink Lady apples. Blackberries and a half cup of kibbles. The two of you should be judges on Top Chef. She also gets the shitake mushrooms for immune boosting. Tonight she stole a MacDonalds fried mushroom that fell off my plate. I also believe in peanut butter (organic only) as a supplement.

Andy is doing GREAT and I look forward to a good report this week.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny,Lillie and Hubbub:

Both of your menus sound much better than what we ate this weekend!!
Kisses to Andy, Gracie and Hannah.


----------



## dborgers

I was just thinking today - the 2 month anniversary of finding the lumps under Andy's chin - that he'd be gone right now without chemo. Every day is a gift.

On another note we've contacted a man with a Masters in human physical therapy who then went on to do 100 hours at UT (TN) in pet therapy. He has a water treadmill and sets up his patients with an exercise/stretching regimen to do at home. I'm thinking with Andy's mildly torn ACL and lack of activity it would be both fun and helpful in his recovery from the ACL tear so we can resume some normal activities and regain some of his reduced muscle mass from Prednisone/lack of activity. I'll be calling our vet to see if he thinks this would be a good idea 3 weeks on, or if Andy should maybe wait just a bit.

Has anyone had experience with the water treadmills or pet PT? Thanks!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I think it would be a great idea if your vet thinks so. We never did do the water therapy after Smooch's TPLO surgery-the expense.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Sofie did water therapy on the treadmill after her TPLO. Cant say it did much good except satisfy Sofie's craving to be in water.


----------



## dborgers

*Pills and dinner at Chez Andy*

Ya, our vet said water therapy wouldn't help that much. Time: the best medicine of all. 

Here's another video of pill and dinnertime at "Chez Andy"


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Nice to see happy tail wagging. Your life and Andy's changed so much last 2 months. I am glad you made decision to fight for Andy and with Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Nice to see you, Buddy's mom. 

We're glad we made the decision too. Today is the 60th day since I discovered the lumps and took him for surgery, during which they took a slice and sent it off for pathology. 30-60 day survival for lymphoma if untreated. Every day now is a bonus. We're just shooting for his ACL tear to heal up in the next month or so so we can resume normal activities. The only thing he can really enjoy right now is food and brushing. So, cooking and brushing it is! He seems pretty happy all the time and that's what matters.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

DANNY

Praying that Andy and you WILL have a wonderful day.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Just checking in on Andy. Sounds like things are going well. Hope that tear heals soon. Love you Andy!


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Nice to see happy tail wagging. Your life and Andy's changed so much last 2 months. I am glad you made decision to fight for Andy and with Andy.


Ditto. That is the best thing you can do for a beloved canine companion.


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Ya, our vet said water therapy wouldn't help that much. Time: the best medicine of all.
> 
> Here's another video of pill and dinnertime at "Chez Andy"
> 
> Chez Andy Part 2 - YouTube


Great Video.


----------



## hubbub

So happy to see Andy enjoying his dinner! I think it's wonderful to include the videos/photos in your thread as it provides a great visual tool for others in the future. It made me realize I should beef up our thread with some visual aids - - Thanks to you both!


----------



## coppers-mom

Loving, eating and getting brushed sounds good to me.

copper had a torn ACL, a "disjunction" somewhere along his spine and a disease (I forget what) of his shoulder ligament. Acupuncture and laser light therapy helped him a lot. He walked better coming out of the office after the first treatment. I always thought it was voodoo. but he sure did better with it. Maybe it would help Andy???

Dinner sounds scrumptious. Your boy is just a little spoiled - just like he hould be.


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> He seems pretty happy all the time and that's what matters.


THAT'S for sure!! I'm so happy things are going so well for Andy. I don't know much about water therapy and PT - I did see a TV show about it, and it seemed that the low-impact (no impact, I guess) exercise was at least good for getting the dog's muscles moving. But others here may know way more from personal experience.

Good luck - and keep up the great recovery!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all  The only problem I'm having videoing Andy is he always wants to be next to me, which interferes with getting full on shots of him. I'm gonna have to get him acting classes so he'll hold his mark LOL

Coppers-Mom:

I got the number of a veterinary acupuncturist from our vet yesterday. We're gonna go that route. My wife has a laser light acupuncture gun from her days as a chiropractor. We've been icing down his knee a couple times a day too ... like an NFL player. We give him his Kong with frozen yogurt and peanut butter plugs in the end to keep him occupied while he ices. 

Thank you all for caring about Andy


----------



## coppers-mom

Wait, wait, wait. maybe acupuncture isn't recommended for cancer patients because it makes the cells grow.
Send a PM to dallas Gold - I think that is what her vets told her.

I could sure use some laser light on me today and I know Copper loved it.


----------



## dborgers

coppers-mom said:


> Wait, wait, wait. maybe acupuncture isn't recommended for cancer patients because it makes the cells grow.
> Send a PM to dallas Gold - I think that is what her vets told her.
> 
> I could sure use some laser light on me today and I know Copper loved it.


I've read they use acupuncture quite a lot in holistic treatments for dogs with cancer because it boosts the immune system. We really want to get his knee better, and that would be our primary focus with acupuncture. I had to get the power cord fixed on my wife's laser light and she'll start using it as soon as I get it back from the repair shop today or tomorrow.

I'll check back to see what you found out ... Thanks for checking


----------



## dborgers

Today would have been my sister's birthday. Her name was Beverly. She died from cancer not too long ago. We were what are called "Irish Twins" = born less than a year apart. I was 360 days older than she was, so she'd be the same age I was for 5 days every year. We always had fun with that one. 

We were adopted together into a wonderful home by a selfless couple in their early 40's about the time this pic was taken of us with Bonnie and her pups. Bonnie seemed to have a litter every winter despite Dad's best efforts to prevent that. Spaying was not a common thing to do in the early 1960's. We always had a blast playing with the puppies, and doted on our family dogs - sneaking them to bed and such (the puppies too LOL). Dad was a huge dog lover with a big sense of humor. He'd do stuff like pass treats to our dog under the table while sternly telling us kids "Now, DON'T you kids give treats to (Bonnie, Snooks) under the table!". Bev and I would try our best to hold in giggles as mom sat there oblivious to what was transpiring LOL

Bev, Bonnie, pups, and I:










Awhile after the picture above was taken Beverly was crying one day. Dad asked her what was wrong and she replied "I'm worried about Blackie and Brownie and the other puppies", so dad called everyone who'd adopted a puppy and we drove around all weekend visiting them so Beverly would know they were OK. Dad was so sweet and tenderhearted.

This is Bev in 1995 when she came down for Christmas:











This is Bev and I about 2001 or 2002 in Jacksonville, FL, where we were visiting our birth mother Ida's brothers and sisters. We found them in 1997. Our mother has never been heard from again since the day everyone was at the Jacksonville airport to pick our mom and us and we never arrived. No one ever heard from her again. We suspect a probate judge in the town, Ann Arbor, MI she and we disappeared from was involved in an adoption racket and had her committed against her will to prevent her taking us out of Michigan and back to Florida despite everything being in place there for us, but that's a long story. Our father and mother's familes were concerned about what became of us, and were overjoyed to have us back in their lives. My birth mother, Ida's sister, Belle, and I are thick as thieves. She's my grandma, aunt, surrogate mom, and friend all rolled into one.

Bev had had cancer for a year or two when this was taken and was doing chemo and radiation. She survived a 6 month diagnosis by many years. That's moi on the left.










As big a dog lover as Beverly was, and as many dogs as she rescued and/or adopted, she was bowled over with kisses when she got to the Rainbow Bridge.

Love ya, sis


----------



## hotel4dogs

So sad, but so, so beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing that with us. As you know, today would have been my Toby's birthday, too, so they are no doubt together celebrating today!


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> So sad, but so, so beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing that with us. As you know, today would have been my Toby's birthday, too, so they are no doubt together celebrating today!


I left a comment on Toby's thread that Beverly would no doubt have a big birthday bash for him. I know exactly where Beverly is: 

Hanging out with the dogs LOL


----------



## goldenmommyx4

I hope that everything goes well with Andy, so sorry that you are going through this. In the past year I lost my 8 year old golden to lymphoma and my younger brother 11 months ago to cancer. been a hard year, I know how you are feeling. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

The photo of you and your sister with pups is so beautiful. I know you had hard day, hope Andy was able to bring some smiles to you.

goldenmommyx4, I am sorry you had hard last your, I wish you all the best in this year.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Thank you so much for sharing the beautiful story of your sister, Beverly, you and your Dad and Mom. I am so very sorry she is no longer on this earth, but as you said I am sure she is in heven with all of the animals she loved.

Kisses to Andy. Hope he is doing good today!!


----------



## jealous1

I understand you wanting to do laser/acupuncture to help heal the ACL but please check w/ your vet first. This past summer when I found a lump on one of my baby's legs it was recommended to have it removed and biopsy. I asked my vet/personal friend who does laser/chiro adjustments/acupuncture on my senior goldens about lasering the site to help speed the healing. As Copper'smom mentioned, it would help the bad cancer cells and since we had not received the results of the biopsy back, she advised NOT to do any lasering.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all.

We'll check all that out. I'm not talking about a full acupuncture routine, just locally on his knee


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Thanks all  The only problem I'm having videoing Andy is he always wants to be next to me, which interferes with getting full on shots of him. I'm gonna have to get him acting classes so he'll hold his mark LOL
> 
> Coppers-Mom:
> 
> *I got the number of a veterinary acupuncturist from our vet yesterday. We're gonna go that route. My wife has a laser light acupuncture gun from her days as a chiropractor. We've been icing down his knee a couple times a day too ... like an NFL player. We give him his Kong with frozen yogurt and peanut butter plugs in the end to keep him occupied while he ices.
> *
> Thank you all for caring about Andy


When we started chemotherapy for Barkley's hemangiosarcoma, his oncology vet and the clinic's "conventional" acupuncture vet told us in no uncertain terms to STOP all acupuncture because the acupuncture stimulates all cell growth, including cancer cell growth. Barkley's holistic acupuncture vet disagreed, but to be on the conservative side we stopped the acupuncture. The holistic vet's explanation didn't make sense to us.


----------



## dborgers

Message received. I think we're going to pass on the acupuncture. Andy's leg is beginning to heal now that he's been weaned off of the Prednisone. The last couple days have seen a big improvement. Thanks for taking the time to pass that info along.


----------



## *Laura*

I've been off the site for a few days. Happy Birthday Beverly. Danny I can't imagine how much you must miss your sister. So sorry she is no longer with you. You two went through so much together. Lovely pictures you posted of the two of you (and I love Chez Andy!!! videos....keep them coming)


----------



## dborgers

Since Andy's Prednisone has been cut down he's bouncing around the house wagging his tail, back to his old always happy self. You'd never know he's sick. He bounded into the vet's office this morning for chemo and walked up to everyone he saw with his tail going wild .. licking their hands. He's happy.

This morning, as usual, his tail started beating his bed when I woke up, and he immediately got on his back with 'happy feet' splayed in the air like a baby and wagging tail creating quite a wind. 

He's getting his chemo right now. The Vincristine, which he's never had a problem with. He sailed through last weeks Cytoxan (Cyclophosphamide) thanks to his new onco being diligent to prevent nausea. His limp is beginning to be less pronounced, so it looks like that ACL is starting to heal some. Getting off the heavier doses of Prednisone will help with that. The onco said it makes ligaments weaker and reduces muscle mass, but that will reverse for the most part as he continues to be weaned off of Prednisone. He's been getting Tramadol 3X's a day for pain and inflammation. We sure will be glad when his leg is healed up so he can resume a normal life and not be so restricted. He's always been a world class lounger when he isn't running around, so that helps. LOL

Last night he had lean beef tenderloin and prime rib, broccoli, carrots, a little spinach casserole, and cottage cheese with blueberries. Then, for dessert he had a Kong with frozen yogurt. 

I'll report on his chemo later today when I pick him up.


----------



## dborgers

Ha, Laura. 

We posted at the same time. Great minds think alike 

I posted Andy's menu for last night above. He is a happy camper. Since he's getting 4 or 5 items per meal, he makes a round of the dish with his nose to check everything out before deciding where to start, tail going mad all the while. Needless to say, he started with the beef tenderloin and prime rib.


----------



## *Laura*

oh my goodness Danny.....I don't feed my kids so well haha. What a lucky puppy to have you and Jane (ditto ...great minds ) 

Andy sounds like he's doing so well. Looking forward to an update on today's treatment. Hope he gets through this one as easily as the last time. He sure is a trooper.

..love the legs in the air. Buddy's favorite position. I think Andy taught him before Buddy left.


----------



## dborgers

_..love the legs in the air. Buddy's favorite position. I think Andy taught him before Buddy left.

_Ha ha. Ya, don't know if Buddy learned that from Andy, or if it was learning he'd get his tummy rubbed. I think Buddy did learn a few things from Andy, like not having to do a 'leg lift' in the back yard. Why bother? LOL Another thing I watched him learn was to sit when food is out in the kitchen. I saw him look at Andy when Andy sat looking for a treat and repeat it. That made me grin and go "Awwwwwww", and of course give him a yummy treat for being SUCH a good boy.  

I got such a kick watching the video of Buddy playing soccer with his tennis ball. That is some FANCY footwork!! LOL He'd do that for an hour or two here with a ball in his bed at night. It was the funniest thing. I had to Scotch Tape his tags together because it sounded like Santa was going to slide down the chimney at any moment LOL 

Aw, we love our godson. He will always be super special in our hearts. It was very hard to see him go, but the smiles and happy moments that have come from his new life with you (an incredibly loving mom) and your amazing family of dog lovers and fur cousins have brought a whole lot of sunshine to our house. No one can ever tell me prayer doesn't work. Buddy hit the jackpot in life and love with you. It still blows me away how it came to be, and how amazingly perfect it all worked out


----------



## *Laura*

ha ha....so that's how Andy taught Buddy how to tinkle. It makes me laugh all the time. That is so funny. You are right - really why bother with the leg lift!!

My friend in Halifax just rescued a little 4 lb white maltese puppy (about 14 months old) and when he goes out to tinkle he sometimes lifts up his front paw instead....makes her laugh all the time!!!

I hope Andy is doing okay since his treatment. I'll bet he's looking forward to his feast for dinner


----------



## dborgers

_My friend in Halifax just rescued a little 4 lb white maltese puppy (about 14 months old) and when he goes out to tinkle he sometimes lifts up his front paw instead....makes her laugh all the time!!!_
LOL!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I can't tell you how much this good news about Andy warms my heart right now! Smiles amongst the sadness!


----------



## dborgers

*WEEK 8 - Chemo*

Excellent report today:

Andy got Vincristine, which he handles very well. His blood work perfect. 

She did say she still thought one of his lymph nodes in front of his shoulder felt plump like it did the past two weeks, but that it just might be some fat around it - in a place where he accumulates it on his chest. We aren't sure he's in 100% remission, but all the other lymph nodes are their normal size, so we'll assume he is and carry on.

Andy's off Prednisone from now on. Yeah!! Now his ACL can heal up quicker and he'll feel a little better overall. Since he went to 1/2 of a 20mg pill every other day he really got back to his old, exuberant self and started walking better too. His knee seems to be improving daily. In a few weeks we'll be back at the lake swimming. She said she could see improvement as soon as he walked in her exam room.

Next week he does the Doxorubicin (Adriamycin), so we'll pretreat for nausea. Then he only does chemo every other week, with CBC (blood counts) every week. 

I took him to run errands with me after his appointment. Double cheeseburger, of course! For our last stop we went to the natural pet food store where he walked the whole store (it's pretty large) and picked out a vegetable dental chew that looks like a brush, a box of grain free biscuits, marrow bones, and some chicken jerky. 

On tonight's menu: Leftover beef tenderloin, broccoli, an egg, and some frozen yogurt with blueberries for dessert.

It's an absolutely beautiful 70 degree sunny day here. All is well ...


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I am smiling ear to ear reading about Andy's shopping trip and the wonderful vet report. I think that Andy eats better than I do!!!


----------



## hubbub

It's amazing how even the mood of your posts have improved with your new oncologist! Go Andy!! It's such a wonderful thing to see and hear about. 

There were several dogs at the hospital today who were getting chemo treatments and as we drove home I wondered two things that I hope you don't mind answering 

1) how long is does it generally take to have the chemo treatment 

2) after they administer the chemo, do they have to observe them for a certain amount of time before they can go back home?


----------



## dborgers

> HubBub:
> 
> It's amazing how even the mood of your posts have improved with your new oncologist! Go Andy!! It's such a wonderful thing to see and hear about.


Thanks so much! It is such a relief to have the new doc. She's terrific, competent, compassionate, and very positive.



> There were several dogs at the hospital today who were getting chemo treatments and as we drove home I wondered two things that I hope you don't mind answering
> 
> 1) how long is does it generally take to have the chemo treatment


A couple of hours. They draw blood first, then send it to the lab. They won't do chemo if the blood panel results are out of range.



> 2) after they administer the chemo, do they have to observe them for a certain amount of time before they can go back home?


Not in my experience. With the old onco I just hung around for 45 minutes or an hour. At the new one I drop him off between 8-9, and pick him up when they call. Sometimes 2 hours later. Today at 1 pm because they had a lot of dogs to treat.


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> I am smiling ear to ear reading about Andy's shopping trip and the wonderful vet report. I think that Andy eats better than I do!!!


Thanks Karen. You're welcome for dinner anytime


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> *WEEK 8 - Chemo*
> 
> Excellent report today:
> 
> Andy got Vincristine, which he handles very well. His blood work perfect.
> 
> She did say she still thought one of his lymph nodes in front of his shoulder felt plump like it did the past two weeks, but that it just might be some fat around it - in a place where he accumulates it on his chest. We aren't sure he's in 100% remission, but all the other lymph nodes are their normal size, so we'll assume he is and carry on.
> 
> Andy's off Prednisone from now on. Yeah!! Now his ACL can heal up quicker and he'll feel a little better overall. Since he went to 1/2 of a 20mg pill every other day he really got back to his old, exuberant self and started walking better too. His knee seems to be improving daily. In a few weeks we'll be back at the lake swimming. She said she could see improvement as soon as he walked in her exam room.
> 
> Next week he does the Doxorubicin (Adriamycin), so we'll pretreat for nausea. Then he only does chemo every other week, with CBC (blood counts) every week.
> 
> I took him to run errands with me after his appointment. Double cheeseburger, of course! For our last stop we went to the natural pet food store where he walked the whole store (it's pretty large) and picked out a vegetable dental chew that looks like a brush, a box of grain free biscuits, marrow bones, and some chicken jerky.
> 
> On tonight's menu: Leftover beef tenderloin, broccoli, an egg, and some frozen yogurt with blueberries for dessert.
> 
> It's an absolutely beautiful 70 degree sunny day here. All is well ...


This just makes me so happy to read. I'm just so happy all the wonderful care is helping your boy. Big healthy hugs to him.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the info about the treatments! I was curious as there's a lot of back and forth with the chemo patients in the waiting room. It now makes sense that they're doing bloodwork first and letting them hang out with their families while waiting for the results.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Checking in on Andy and you!! God Bless you both!!


----------



## Lilliegrace

looking good. (((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Always happy when Andy is happy.
God bless you.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the well wishes.  I passed along the hugs and Andy says 'THANKS!' 

He's in really good spirits. I've been carrying Andy down to the basement to hang out when I'm down there the past couple days (and back up the stairs). 80 lbs. I must still be in pretty good shape LOL

He got a little diarrhea from the Vincristine .. or maybe the beef tenderlon .. not sure. We ate some too, so it's probably the chemo from yesterday. Anyhoo, gave him the _metronidazole_ - a drug to treat diarrhea from antibiotics - and added some dry food to his chicken, green beans, and pickled beets plus a handful of 2" grain free biscuits.


----------



## dborgers

I always think of my mother on February 4th - my birthday 

Our father abandoned us kids in a boarding house and left town while Ida, our mother, was in the hospital with rheumatic fever. She vanished at 21-years -old when Bev and I were toddlers, due, we suspect, to a crooked probate judge who was involved in an adoption racket for $. 

Back when all this was happening the judge was telling our mother's family in Jacksonville Beach, FL Ida and us kids would be flying down from Michigan to live with our grandmother. Her whole family - 3 brothers, sister, and mother - showed up at the airport in Jacksonville to pick us up and we never got off the plane. When my Aunt Belle and grandmother called the judge to see why we weren't on the plane as he said we'd be he responded: "Hire all the private detectives you want to, you'll never find them'. Aunt Belle spent 20 years trying to find us, as I later would to find our families. I first found our little sister, Deborah, then our father's family members - all successful professional people who tried desperately at the time to adopt us together as time went on. The judge wouldn't hear of it. Further proof he had a racket for $'s going with the adoption agency.

I spent many, many years trying to find Ida. So many things about her disappearance and our eventual adoptions in court and adoption agency records were fishy and simply didn't add up, seemingly concocted to prevent us and our extended families from ever finding each other - omissions, false address, changed names and even our birth dates ... 

How we eventually did find each other despite their attempts to prevent us from ever finding each other is quite a story In the late 90's I found other kids this crooked judge had taken from their mothers to place for adoption for BIG $ while their mothers were in the hospital recovering from illness. 

When I found my father and mother's families over time, it was something else to get pictures of ourselves and them for the first time.

This is my birth mother, Ida. That little tyke with a full head of hair is moi when they brought me home from the hospital. :










Here's a short article the Detroit News did back in the 90's on our search for Ida. That's my late sister, Beverly, in the upper left. 










Beverly and I went to live in an orphanage. Our little 6 month old sister, Deborah, went to a foster home for a couple years. As a result of a story a Detroit TV station did, she found her foster mother. who still had her baby rattles, pictures and such. That was pretty cool. 

Like Beverly and I, Deborah is very musical. She and Bev played the same instruments - piano and flute. Our biological father and I both played piano and trumpet. Deborah teaches music in the Washington D.C. public school system. Must have been in the genes. We're told Ida had a wonderful singing voice, and all of us kids sing well too. Deborah sings part time with the Washington, D.C. Opera. Beverly was a very good singer too. I've worked in music my whole career as well.

I met our father in 1993. He died two weeks before Beverly did from cancer. We granted him forgiveness. He was an alcoholic who'd had a tragic life as a result of his alcoholism. The last two years of his life were spent in a very nice nursing home we got him in where he had a piano to play, and a room decorated with pictures of us filling a wall.

Even though I think about Ida, I've had a great birthday every year, as I'm having today  Now I'm at the age I'm tempted to add 15 years to my age so people say "My, you look GREAT for your age!" LOL


----------



## dborgers

Last year Andy pulled my birthday cake off the table while Jane went out of the room for a minute and ate the whole thing (about an 8" cake). LOL

We had a touch of a panic because there were wax letters/candles that spelled out "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" that had toothpicks on them stuck in the cake. Our vet said to give him some Vaseline to coat them, and that his stomach would break down the wood. Worked. He didn't have a problem. This year Jane's going to guard my birthday cake LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs

hey, happy birthday!!! What an amazing story you have.
I'm so glad you and Andy get to celebrate your birthday together. Hope you have a golden day.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Birthday to you!! Wow, your story is incredible.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Wow. What an incredible story.

Happy birthday and giant hugs to our Andy.


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Birthday Danny. Buddy and I hope you have a wonderful day. Enjoy your BD cake 

Thanks for sharing your story...such an amazing story!!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, you all 

The whole story of how I found them all could fill a book. All in all, once I found my youngest sister Deborah it took about 4 years of travel, digging through documents (some of which kind souls at courthouses gave me at peril of their jobs), and hundreds of letters and phone calls.

Just another example of why I believe prayers for the right thing work:

It's a long, long story, but I spent 2 weeks parked in a hotel in Jacksonville Beach, going to Jacksonville during the day pouring over public records - property, election board, old city directories (that list by address - names of occupants and occupations, etc.). At night I was calling the hundreds of people in a high school yearbook that finally gave me clues as to our mother's brothers and sisters identities. The probate judge and adoption agency never listed them on paperwork, despite their constant calls.

Anyway, at the end of that two weeks - which were originally going to be 3 days - I found my grandmother's 1968 obituary on microfilm in the sub-basement of the Jacksonville library on Friday night as the library staff were flashing lights on and off to announce they were closing. The judge and adoption agency changed her name!!! It was a miracle I found it.

Aunt Belle, Ida's sister, had written the obituary to list all of our names in the event I ever came looking for them. 

Having failed to find my aunts and uncles (because their names were changed) up to that point, it was time to come home and get back to work. Now that I knew their names I figured I could continue searching for them via the internet. Also, a couple FBI agents had been volunteering time and resources to help find them.

I never had a grandmother growing up, and so I always hoped I'd find Ida's mom alive, but it wasn't meant to be. The obituary Aunt Belle wrote in 1968 had the cemetery where she was buried, so I bought some roses and figured I'd leave them at her grave on my way out of town.

The cemetery was a huge 1 mile square place. Five minutes before I arrived they'd closed the office for the day. So, I got in the car and said to myself "well, you came close again ..". Just as I put it in drive I heard someone whistle. It was the security guard taking down the flag. He apologized the office had closed. So, I asked him where the church was where her funeral was (that Aunt Belle also listed in the obituary), and of which she was a member. He turned and pointed and said "see the steeple over there above the trees?", and gave me directions how to get there. It was across the 2 lane street from the cemetery.

No one was at the church. It was Saturday afternoon. No surprise.

Well, Aunt Belle also listed the address of the house where she lived then (which was Aunt Belle's house), so I headed there. It was about 1 mile from the cemetery. I found out they hadn't lived there for 25 years. I knocked on the neighbor's doors and had a printed handout with who I was, why I was looking for their family, and my contact information. I asked them to please contact me if any of the family came by the old neighborhood.

As I turned back onto the street with the cemetery on the left and grandmother's church on the right I got kind of emotional. I'd spent 2 weeks getting 2 hours of sleep a night while searching. It was time to go home and my car was packed.

I pulled over to the side of the road and said, "God, I feel there's a reason I;m supposed to find my family. Please send all the angels you can spare."

As I opened my eyes, a car pulled in front of the church. The door was closing and a light came on inside when I pulled in. It was the music minister picking something up off of his desk. He remembered my grandmother and Aunt Belle (she also attended that church). After looking through the church directory he didn't find a current listing for Aunt Belle. He did remember them both, but said he hadn't seen them in 25 years. he apologized and said he'd pass the word around the church in case anyone else had seen my Aunt Belle. So, I thanked him and headed towards the door with disappointment weighing on me. So close ... 

As I began walking out the door the minister said, "Just a minute" and began pouring through a wad of papers in his wallet. He found a beat up old business card and said "your cousin Randy's wife (Aunt Belle's son) used to cut my hair years ago. Maybe the shop knows where she's working now. Then, he flipped over the card and there was a home number. He called it, and low and behold my cousin Randy answered. He'd just stopped in to pick something up to take back where his family was vacationing.

Randy met me at the church and gave me a huge hug. Then he said, "this is going to make my mom's whole life. She's been looking for you all for so many years".

So much of all this story over the years was split second timing and such.

Prayers work! Just like with Buddy 

I'll tell the rest of the story later. Someone's coming to pick my wife and I up to go to dinner.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Happy happy birthday Danny. Your story brought tears to my eyes and goosebumps on my arms. What a wonderful legacy of love for both you and your family to share a love so strong that even through all the years you were looking for one another. The God Winks are so strong and many. You know, you really should put together a book. It's no wonder you are a man of compassion and grace. Bless you and yours. Oh... and if you haven't read the God Winks book, you should. You've been living it!


----------



## *Laura*

I have tears in my eyes too. Penny & Maggie's Mom is right. You should put together a book. Hope you had a nice night out celebrating your BD


----------



## Aislinn

Happy Birthday! What a wonderful writer you are. The world around me disappeared as I was lost in it. I hope you tell us more!


----------



## dborgers

My friend called to say he's running late, so I finished up the story about finding Aunt Belle while I was waiting. We've had dinner now. and he's answering his daughter on his iPhone about her big test today, so I have a second to post it.

At the church, my first cousin, Randy, gave me a bear hug and said "welcome to the family!! She's talked about you SO much over the years. Follow me. This is going to make her whole world."

A 20 minute drive later we pulled into a large apartment complex and parked in front of the manager's office. He explained she managed the complex, since it was now Saturday afternoon she wasn't in the office, but that her apartment was just around the corner. He said, "wait here until I call for you. I'm going to have to prepare her a little bit".

3 or 4 minutes later he called for me. I walked around the corner of a building and there my mother's sister, my Aunt Belle, whose picture I'd first seen sitting next to my mother in an 8th grade homeroom class picture. Wow!. As I walked the 30 steps to her she burst into tears. "Oh, Bert, I've been praying for this moment ever since you disappeared!". We had a huge hug and an instant bond.

We sat on a couch with arms around each other for a good hour. Sometimes talking, sometimes just staring at each other in amazement. She told me a lot about her life. Marriage, kids. BTW, all along the way it's been so cool to have all these first cousins and Aunts and Uncles come back into my life. They all knew me as a baby until I was about 2. So happy our lives had turned out well, and how they'd all tried to adopt us together to keep us three kids together once Ida disappeared. The judge rebuffed them all despite them being successful college educated people with good homes.

- Back to Aunt Belle and I meeting:

We shared an amazed silence interspersed with conversation about our lives from the last time we saw each other; how she'd gotten her first experience with me changing diapers, teaching a tyke to build a sand castle on the beach, holding a child. How i helped prepare her for motherhood when she had her own kids. How she'd written the obituary that led me to her so specifically and with so many details in the hopes that one day I'd come looking for her. Clues she left that paid off nearly 40 years later. 

BTW, when I found our grandmother's long obituary on microfilm during what was going to be my last night of 12 days in Jacksonville as the lights were flickering closing time, and our grandmother listed (under a different name than the adoption agency had written in our file) I muttered to the anonymous people at the adoption agency who'd done that, "you tried your best, but I GOT YA!".

After perhaps half an hour, with tears running down her face, she said (with obvious reluctance), "I am so sorry to tell you I don't know where your mother is. I looked for 20 years and finally had to put it all away and get on with my life ... How I've prayed for this moment ....". I was amazed and moved that a then 20-year-old went to the lengths she did over the next 20 years to find us all following our disappearance, but to no avail. 

I felt an instant bond with Aunt Belle. So, when she said that I just told her how much courage and persistence she showed in what she did attempt. That maybe our combined efforts could find her. Boy, did we try over the next 10 years ...

"I'll be right back", and Aunt Belle headed for another room. When she came back she was holding a beautiful hand carved wood box.

"I've been saving these your whole life because if you ever found me I wanted you to know your mother loved you", and she handed me the box. Inside were all the letters my mother had written home since she left with our father to get married to the last letter written from the hospital bed in a very shaky hand. Letters that told the story of a young girl's dream of finding love and eloping to those shattered dreams laying in tatters from the reality of an alcoholic husband who couldn't hold a job and three kids - living in cars or off of the good graces of relatives and friends ... even her doctor's family (that's quite a story)

Ida had just turned 21 with her life in tatters after our father abandoned us three kids. Then came 5 months of her desperately doing everything the judge said was required - from home visits in Florida to her getting a job. All this in a period she was having health problems from rheumatic fever and frequent hospital stays.

As a child she'd had Scarlett Fever, and the birth of our baby sister, Deborah, brought on the rheumatic fever bouts that can happen to adults who've had Scarlett Fever as kids. I found she'd even hired an attorney to help her get us back, but because she had to go back in the hospital she ran out of money to pay him and he quit representing her. 

This is Ida's last letter. The last time anyone heard from her:











"Did you get to court? What did they say?" was in reference to a home visit to our grandmother's house in Jacksonville Beach, FL where we'd be living. She had.

An ironic twist: 

My 8th story room was in a beachfront hotel with outside room entrances in the back instead of the oceanfront. Mine was directly across the small side street that ran in back of the hotel from the house my grandmother and Ida's siblings were living in at the time she disappeared. The one we would have moved into. The one Ida lived in when she met our father. One of the few old style beach houses from that era to not have been torn down to build new houses.
fo
I ended up staying for a week with Aunt Belle and her husband, Jerry. A very joyful reunion. For that whole week Aunt Belle stared at me with wonder and smiled. We both blurted "I can't believe it" more times than we could count together. She got a little teary as we said our goodbyes, but I assured her we'd be talking really often and I'd visit often too. Which we've done for 15 years now. She's like my grandma, mom, aunt, and friend all rolled into one. 

On my way back to Nashville I spent a night with two of her sons - my newly found first cousins - in Vidalia, Georgia (home of the world famous Vidalia Onions). 

That night I stood with two newly found cousins in an onion field. Overhead, a total lunar eclipse filled the NE sky, the moon a 3D orange ball hanging miraculously in space. The Hale-Bopp comet and it's long tail were a long swath of bright light in the opposite sky. It was a spiritual experience. I was totally in awe over the incredible gift of finally finding my mom's family, the wonders in the celestial heavens that night, and how the angels I asked for a week before were summoned to help a family heal.

I met so many wonderful and helpful people over the years during my search and learned a lot about life. Too many stories to tell at one sitting.  

My friend is here and we're going to have cake ... Andy too. But not the whole cake like last year!! LOL

It's been a good birthday. Aunt Belle called. We're REALLY tight


----------



## Aislinn

Wonderful story, do keep them coming! You really should write a book.


----------



## dborgers

This is the 8th grade homeroom picture where I saw the first picture of my mother, and found clues to who her brothers and sisters might be. When I was in Waycross, GA (where she was born) I went to the county health department to see if I could get a copy of her birth certificate so I'd have her birth date to aid in my search for her whereabouts. The lady there went to a drawer of index cards and asked "was she born in '35, 36, 38. or '38?" I said to myself, "Wow, she has at least three brothers and/or sisters". When I hesitated for a moment, she leaned into me, with cards in her hands and said "Honey, are you adopted?". When I answered 'yes' she pulled the cards away and said "Oooooh. I'm not going to give you that information. It was a Days Inn directory in my room in Waycross, GA that led me to getting the room at a Days Inn in Jacksonville Beach and the help I got there that made it all happen. More on that some other time. Mind blowing split second stuff ... How I came to find this is another one of those wildly amazing happenstances.

I learned my possible Aunt and Uncle's names from other pages: "Hm, he's a Richardson (my mother's maiden name). He looks like Beverly at that age!" ... etc.


----------



## dborgers

Ida's brothers and sister, Belle:










Her oldest brother, George. How I found his family in NYC is another 'split second timing' story. :










Aunt Audrey and Aunt Belle - sisters-in-law who never met - were the closest of friends from the day they met 2 months after I'd found Audrey, my Uncle George's widow. She was grieving from his recent loss. Meeting Belle perked her up.

One thing Aunt Audrey told me when I flew to NYC to meet her days after finding her was that our Uncle George never talked about his childhood. Having been left in the orphanage because he was getting what they couldn't afford to give him during the Depression was not a happy thought for him to remember. However, having learned how his siblings lives were after their father died, I know he received a lot of benefits from living there: great education, sports, and many more.

I picked up Aunt Audrey at the JAX airport in Florida and took her to Aunt Belle's, where I introduced these sisters-in-law to each other. Joyous. A couple days later I had the privilege of introducing her to Jimmy, who was George's 'mentor' for the entire time he grew up at the Savannah Boy's Home in Savannah, GA. All kids there were assigned a big brother like that. Jimmy was one of the two alumni leaving the director's office that day I finally knew I'd found the right George. He spent an entire day telling Audrey about George's life from 1 year old until he left to join the Army at 17. She saw he didn't have it too bad there. It's a beautiful place with lots of activities and things to do.

The Savannah Boys Home has a large museum. Audrey left with a box of over 200 pictures encompassing Uncle George's entire childhood he never spoke of. I made Audrey and my cousins color booklets that encompassed his entire life for Christmas that year. We had a fun relationship and I visited her in NYC at least once a year. She passed away about 3 years ago at peace. Most of my cousins and I are in regular contact. I also have a lot of cousins on my father's side of the family. Most of them musical people. I've flown all over the country meeting them and attending family reunions. It's been pretty awesome.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the "happy birthdays"!  Had a great time and actually got to eat some cake this year. Andy had a couple bites, but we prevented him from stealing and eating the whole cake like last year. LOL


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Goosebumps and tears here too. Your life is writing novel. An amazing story, hope very soon higher power will lead you to the path to find about your mother.
Happy Birthday and best wishes. My daughter's birthday is today (Feb 5th), 21st. From now on I will remember your mother too, years apart but with same dreams for our newborns. 
God bless you and your family.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's Mom

Wish my fellow Aquarian a very Happy Birthday!! This is the age of Aquarius. 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> hope very soon higher power will lead you to the path to find about your mother.


I'll meet her one day for sure one way or another, here on Earth or seconds after I draw my last breath. I can say for sure the journey down the winding path that led to finding her family and the personal journey that followed taught me a lot about life, love, gratitude, the power of prayers said for good reasons, forgiveness, and so much more.

Higher Power is something I believe in that's been working in my life for many, many years. Took some steps to find it though ...


----------



## hotel4dogs

what an amazing story, thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Kisses to Andy. Took me many years to find my Higher Power, too!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen and Buddy's Mom Forever:

A little something about Higher Power:

I tracked down the widow of our mother Ida's physician, Dr. Russell Smith, who was the nephew of a guy named Dr. Bob Smith from Akron, OH. She told me Beverly, Ida, and I lived with them for awhile before our little sister was born, and that while we living there we were bounced on the knees of a couple named Bill and Lois - friends and frequent visitors who came to observe Dr. Russell Smith's work as head of Brighton Hospital. Beverly and I would both become a Friend of Bill.

Hotel and Aislinn,

Thanks for taking the time to read my novel LOL Glad you enjoyed it 

I just gave Andy a small piece of leftover birthday cake. He's doing great!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Checking in on Andy and you. Ken is doing well since he came home from Spinal Surgery.


----------



## dborgers

I'm glad to hear the good news about Ken


----------



## dborgers

Andy has been feeling a lot better since getting off of Prednisone.

Every morning when I hit my knees to thank God for another day, Andy is on his back with his tail wagging like crazy. It's impossible to wake up in a bad mood when you're smothered in so much love. I love on him for 5 or 10 minutes before getting up to have coffee.

His cancer is a reminder that life is 'one day at a time' and a precious gift. We're going to enjoy every day with him. They're all gifts at this point. He would have been gone last month if not for advances in canine care. If we can get that ACL healed up we can resume having fun outside again. Andy's knee seems to be improving every day little by little.


----------



## *Laura*

Such good news Danny....keep on 'all that lovin' on Andy'


----------



## dborgers

I've been writing lately how good Andy's been feeling and how happy he is.

I shot this a few minutes ago. His belly is red because we just got done with a long scratching/dog brushing of his belly - one of his favorite things in life. My voice goes up an octave when I'm sweet talkin' Andy. What can I say? LOL


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Checking in and glad to see that Andy is doing well. Belly rubs for the boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> His cancer is a reminder that life is 'one day at a time' and a precious gift. We're going to enjoy every day with him. They're all gifts at this point. He would have been gone last month if not for advances in canine care. If we can get that ACL healed up we can resume having fun outside again. Andy's knee seems to be improving every day little by little.


What a wonderful attitude and thing to remember every day. Keep it up and I hope and pray you have many more "one day at a time" days. Isn't it great there are advances in canine care?


----------



## dborgers

Andy, like most goldens, LOVES to swim. I can't wait to take him again. This pic was taken about 3 or 4 years ago. We have lots of swimming holes around the lake. At this one (and a couple others) there is a momma duck and chicks. He swims after them. When they turn around he turns tail and swims for shore for all he's worth. LOL












> Isn't it great there are advances in canine care?


Absolutely!! Thanks for checking in y'all


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Andy has been feeling a lot better since getting off of Prednisone.
> 
> Every morning when I hit my knees to thank God for another day, Andy is on his back with his tail wagging like crazy. It's impossible to wake up in a bad mood when you're smothered in so much love. I love on him for 5 or 10 minutes before getting up to have coffee.
> 
> His cancer is a reminder that life is 'one day at a time' and a precious gift. We're going to enjoy every day with him. They're all gifts at this point. He would have been gone last month if not for advances in canine care. If we can get that ACL healed up we can resume having fun outside again. Andy's knee seems to be improving every day little by little.


I am so glad Andy has made so much progress. I am so glad you are relishing every moment with him.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just loved seeing that video of your sweet boy! Continuing to keep yall in our thoughts and prayers for more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Oh my, that tail...my smile's a mile wide!!


----------



## 2golddogs

Love that video! Andy, you are a very special boy indeed.


----------



## dborgers

Andy says "Thanks!" 

He had chicken and broccoli with chicken broth over it and about 1/2 a cup of cottage cheese with strawberries on top for dinner.

Then we ate and he got treats from our dinner. Same dinner with cous cous ...and two bites of my leftover birthday cake LOL


----------



## Aislinn

I am so enjoying the story of finding your family, please do give us the other split-second events. They are beautiful. You really should write a book about it. You would inspire so many people who are trying to do the same.

So glad Andy is doing so well. He knows his Dad won't ever give up on anything, and he can do no less.


----------



## dborgers

Aislinn said:


> I am so enjoying the story of finding your family, please do give us the other split-second events. They are beautiful. You really should write a book about it. You would inspire so many people who are trying to do the same.


Thank you  I know those who've gone before me gave me hope and encouragement. Others over the years have suggested I write a book. I think I've been waiting to discover what it all meant in the end. I'm there now. Maybe I'll do it. I can write music and lyrics like nobody's business, but I wouldn't consider myself an author. Guess I should write it all down for the old folk's home regardless. LOL

Here are a couple more split second timing events during the search for our family. These particular ones happened during our successful search for my mother's oldest brother, George, who was separated from my aunts and uncles by poverty, then a war injury (here's the post with more: Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - View Single Post - Please Pray For Andy - Lymphoma)

After I left the orphanage in Savannah, GA where Uncle George grew up (and met his mentor during his years there) I headed to the Public Health Department because the orphanage didn't have any records going back that far with his birthday on it. There were so many men with his name in the U.S. 300 letters and as many phone calls hadn't found him in the 2 years we'd been looking for him.

As I pulled into the jam packed parking lot a spot opened up. Another car facing me wanted the same spot so I waved her in. Then another immediately opened up, so I parked and followed the lady who'd taken the other spot, unfamiliar with the building and where the entrance was. I was 15 or 20' in back of her as she neared the door.

She turned and said "this is the employee entrance. You'll have to go around front", then had a sudden change of heart and invited me to follow her in. I asked where I'd find birth certificates, and she said "that's my department". I launched into an emotional plea for help and showed her Uncle George's army picture and explained why it was so important I find his birth date.

She whispered "follow me" and with a small smile snuck me the info at her window a few minutes later.

Once I had his birth date it only took about 10 minutes to find out where his last known address was. I called a private detective who had been helping long distance. He put in the info, then sadly told me he found him in the SS death index. He'd passed just a few weeks before on Valentine's Day. 

I headed back to Nashville, and when I arrived there was an email of a search he'd done in another database that listed everyone in their building. He did that because Uncle George and Aunt Audrey's number was unlisted. There were over 100 people in different apartment units in their NYC apartment building.

I picked a name and called. A really nice guy named Eddie answered the phone. Turns out his mom, dad, and little brothers and sisters lived across the hall from Uncle George and Aunt Audrey.. He said they'd just moved in just a few weeks before after George retired from managing NYC Park Ave. apartment buildings, and that he'd helped them move stuff in during a visit from his home in Boston, where he went to graduate school at MIT. He just happened to be home for a couple days, and only visited once a month or so.

Eddie was ecstatic when I told him who I was and why I was calling: "Oh, my GOD! Oh, my GOD! " We chatted for a moment and then he hung up so he could go put a note on their door.

It turns out he was the only English speaker in his Chinese-American family of 6 who lived in the apartment.

About a half an hour later I got a call from George and Audrey's son, Russell (another newly found first cousin!). A week after that I was in NYC meeting my 4 newly found first cousins and Aunt Audrey, who was still in the throes of grief from losing her husband of 38 years. She was ecstatic to meet me too and told me Uncle George had made several trips to Georgia and Jacksonville, FL looking for his brothers and sisters, but with no luck. He was downhearted about it, but never gave up.

In the post about Uncle George and Aunt Audrey I explained how she met George's sister, my Aunt Belle (her sister-in-law), and how she was finally able to bring back hundreds of pictures of his childhood from the orphanage he grew up he never had. A childhood he viewed with sighs and sadness, having been unable to grow up with his family and then separated in adulthood by fate (his Korean War injuries).

Anyway, Aunt Audrey healed from her grief. We were close buddies until she passed away from cancer three years ago. At peace.

I am still quite close to my cousins in NYC. I also have 2 from my father's side of the family. They're very cool people too. I went from having few cousins to having a whole lot of them!! From NYC to Portland, OR and everywhere in between. 

There are other split second stories I'll share another time. God bless


----------



## Laurie

Just catching up with Andy's busy life!! So happy to hear that he's doing so well. The video of the "tail" reminds me so much of Reno!

Reno wanted me to pass on a big hug to Andy!!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks Reno! That felt good!

Andy


----------



## *Laura*

What a great story Danny.....so amazing how things work out

And so great to see such a happy tail-wagging Andy. Buddy had been sleeping along my back on the couch and you should have seen his head shoot up when he heard your voice on the video!! Out of a deep sleep...he sure remembers your voice...


----------



## dborgers

> "Laura": "... you should have seen his head shoot up when he heard your voice on the video!! Out of a deep sleep...he sure remembers your voice...


How sweet.  Buddy recognizes the 'one octave higher' voice that just happens when I'm sweet talking a dog? Awww. I sound like Jackie Stewart the race care driver when I'm "sweet talking". I can't help it!! LOL 

I'll always love and remember Buddy. It's just so great the transition to your home and his new life went so amazingly well. I'll bet Mike is crazy about him too. Bud's such an amazing sweetheart of a dog.

Give the little bug a belly scratch from me. Jane asked if you'd give him one from her too. Katie says she misses tug-of-war and being dragged across the floor like a dust mop LOL


----------



## *Laura*

ha ha.....I can just see Buddy dragging little Katie around . He's pretty strong for a little guy. I've given him big belly scratches and hugs and kisses from you, Jane, Andy and Katie. 

Yes Mike adores him. He's so glad we got him. Buddy has stolen his heart...Mike's and everyone else he meets

Funny thing that 'one octave higher' when we all talk to our furry puppies. We all do it 

Hope Andy is still doing amazing .....we want more video!!!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> I've been writing lately how good Andy's been feeling and how happy he is.
> 
> I shot this a few minutes ago. His belly is red because we just got done with a long scratching/dog brushing of his belly - one of his favorite things in life. My voice goes up an octave when I'm sweet talkin' Andy. What can I say? LOL
> 
> Andy On His Back Wagging His Tail - YouTube


Awwwww, that is such a cute video of Andy wagging his tail.


----------



## dborgers

I'm going to shoot some video at Andy's doc's office Thursday if they don't mind. His new doc is fantastic. Her name is Dr. Wang (pronounced 'wong'). She is sharp as a tack, compassionate, and obviously cares deeply for her patients.

Andy is now on chemo every other week. This week will be blood work only. Since he got off the Prednisone he seems to feel so much better.


----------



## Vanfull

My prayers go out to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

The video of Andy wagging his tail is adorable!! Andy is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping Andy and you have a beautiful day!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Glad to hear Andy's doing so well, great video, he looks great and so happy.

Looking forward to seeing the video at his Dr.'s office.


----------



## dborgers

Here's today's chemo doc visit Part 1.

I drop him off between 8-9 am and they call when they're done.

They're called Nashville Veterinary Specialists, and all the vets are specialists: Internists, Surgeons, Orthopedics, etc. They offer a wide range of veterinary specialties. Great vets and great people too. You can feel the care from the moment you walk in the door.

As you can see Andy is quite the social butterfly. He walks up to all dogs and people with a smile on his face. I'd shot a little more video before this and laid the camera face up. Andy put his paw right on it which pushed a button and erased the video I'd shot.. Maybe he didn't care for the shots I took LOL

I'll shoot Part 2 with Andy and his doc, Dr. Wang, during pickup and post it when I get home.


----------



## dborgers

PS - I was mistaken about this being blood work only. It's the Doxorubicin (Adriamycin) drip again.


----------



## *Laura*

aww, what a great video...thanks Danny. Andy looks great. Just a very slight limp now as he was walking away. Looks like a great hospital.


----------



## hotel4dogs

he is just golden to the core! What a beautiful boy, he makes my heart sing. So glad to hear he continues to do well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks for the video! It's so nice to see Andy doing what he's supposed to do --the good morning ambassador to everyone there! I hope the doxyrubicin doesn't cause too much nausea for him.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

DANNY

Andy is such a beautiful boy, bringing joy everywhere he goes!
God love him!!


----------



## dborgers

*Week 9 - Chemo*

Thanks for the kind words 

The only blip in his exam/chemo/CBC report was gaining 2 pounds from last week. He's got a few (maybe 5) extra pounds on him now. I can feel 'jiggle' on his chest. so we'll have to cut back on portions a little. With lack of exercise due to his ACL tear I guess that's what happens when you eat then lounge and sleep. Home cooking his cancer diet is new for us, so I'll have to study up on portions and calories. Andy hasn't minded one iota!! LOL 

In 3 or 4 weeks we can get back to walking and swimming that may be fine, but without exercise he's getting a tad heavy. Not fat, just a little more than he needs to carry with the ACL tear mending ... 

His blood work was perfect. Dr. Wang said she still felt the lymph gland near his shoulder might be a little plump, but on the other hand it could just be some fat around it. As I said, he does have some extra fat on his chest. It sure does beat the emaciated state he was in with the fired oncologist's failure to treat for nausea. He was skin and bones. We thought he'd die, and if things had kept up he would have ... and not from cancer. We're SO grateful our vet told us about Nashville Veterinary Specialists. They are a terrific animal hospital!

He hasn't had a reaction to the Doxorubicin the other 2 times he's had it, but they pretreated him for nausea just in case (a shot) and we have Cerenia to give him tomorrow.

As you can tell, he's in absolutely great spirits, and we're spoiling him with petting, marrow bones (thanks Laura and Melissa), Kongs with yogurt and peanut butter, and brushing. "Thump thump thump" goes his tail all the time. This is good 

Here's Part 2 - video of picking him up and driving home after his chemo today. Dr. Wang (pronounced "Wong") and Andy's nurse, Meridith, were A-OK with letting me video them so you could meet them too. Dr. Wang is accredited in extra specialities - internal medicine, etc. She's terrific and so is her nurse, Meridith! As you can see from both videos, he's a real "love ambassador to the world" - people, dogs, even cats. He wants to meet everyone.

Our house is the one on the corner of the street in the video where I relayed in the video our mailman takes a nap every afternoon. He reminds me of "Newman" on Seinfeld. LOL


----------



## hubbub

Loved seeing Andy's new videos! Actually, I had to watch them again because I was all teary the first time 

It looks like you're getting great care and clearly have a fantastic team! Seeing it makes my heart swell


----------



## dborgers

I'm so glad you enjoyed the videos  We so appreciate everyone who's sharing Andy's journey with lymphoma. What a godsend this site and you have been in so many ways ... To not feel as alone as we did the night we got the news ... all the encouragement and support ... the helpful information ... the caring .. a wonderful, wonderful home for Buddy! We're very grateful. 

Andy's new doc and her nurse are absolutely terrific. Compassionate, comprehensive, foresighted, and all the good things I could say. It just couldn't have worked out better. Andy has a great time going, and loves meeting all the other dogs and people (as you can see). For him to now have such a great team is a real blessing. He looks forward to going. 

BTW, Katie's job is 'official greeter' in our house. When she meets Andy at the door (and other times), however she's looking to smell his breath to see if he got something she didn't. I saved her one tiny bite of cheeseburger. LOL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

How great to see Andy doing so well! The videos are great... keep them coming please. What a special boy, what a special family. I'm so glad you found us!!!!


----------



## Lilliegrace

what a fabulous video. Dr Wang looks like a great care giver and the staff too. Our Andy was a star performer and the hamburger binge was priceless.

Way to go Andy.

(((((hugs))))))) Gracie and her family.


----------



## dborgers

> I'm so glad you found us!!!!


It would have been a lonely experience if not for you all. Instead, we've been blessed by all this kindness and a feeling of camaraderie. 

Like the song says in Part 1, we aren't carrying "the world upon our shoulders" by ourselves thanks to you 

And as the song in Part 2 says, we come by here and "Here Comes The Sun". You all make this a happy experience.

Thank you


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Was someone holding the camera while you fed Andy his cheeseburger. Andy sure WOLFED THAT DOWN!!!! The Doctor and all of the staff at the vet look so caring!
So happy that Andy is going to them now! ANDY has such a LOVING PERSONALITY!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Loved, Loved, Loved watching Andy's videos! What an amazing and brave kid you have there that always greets life with a smile and wagging tail!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wow is all I can say. The videos are great, you're lucky to have found such a fantastic caring Vet and staff.


----------



## dborgers

> Danny
> 
> Was someone holding the camera while you fed Andy his cheeseburger. Andy sure WOLFED THAT DOWN!!!!


I was holding the camera and able to tear the first bite off, but when it was hard to do the 2nd one I just handed him the rest. Andy's always wolfed down his food. He was skin and bones when we adopted him. Thank god the people at TVGRR pulled him out of that small kill shelter he was dumped at.


> What an amazing and brave kid you have there that always greets life with a smile and wagging tail!


Andy doesn't know he's sick. He's always been a very happy boy ready to meet everyone with a waggy tail. Quite the 'love sponge' and 'velcro dog'. He's always liked going to the vet ... probably because he gets doted over ... and gets treats LOL



> ... you're lucky to have found such a fantastic caring Vet and staff.


That's for sure. Andy's regular vet (who's in his 60's, a really great vet and great person too) recommended Nashville Veterinary Specialists when he saw how things were going with the fired oncologist. It couldn't have worked out better.

At the risk of sounding redundant the support, prayers, and well wishes here have meant so much. My wife and I were talking about it last night. How we've smiled so much over Buddy's adoption & new life with Laura and her family thanks to GFR, and you all who've offered so much encouragement and prayers for Andy ... and given us so many smiles. 

Instead of looking ahead to what is eventually coming (we've been there before) we're giving Andy a good 'one day at a time' and learning a lot from the folks who've gone before us down this road at GFR. What a blessing this site and you people have been


----------



## Lilliegrace

DB its the journey. Not the destination and your journey with Andy has been spectacular.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love the videos! I love the music you chose as well!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping you, your wife and Andy are having a spectacular evening.
Ken rented the movie "Contagion," so we are going to watch it at the end of our seats!!
It's snowing-think we got two inces!!


----------



## *Laura*

I had tears in my eyes too while watching the videos. Had to watch two times also.....Andy looks strong and oh so adorable. Please keep the videos coming Danny. (and it was so nice to see little Katie waiting at the door for you) 

Finally snowing here too!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

What a cute, cute sugar face Andy has. He's a doll!
many prayers, good thoughts and kisses sent his way.:smooch:


----------



## Jingers mom

*Prayers for Andy*

I just read Andy's story and watched the videos you were so kind to share with all of us. My prayers are with you and Andy.

You are giving Andy the love and devotion he needs and from your video's he's one happy boy and seems to be doing well.


----------



## dborgers

Congrats on the snow Karen and Laura!  Enjoy the movie, Karen. Laura, Katie is a cutie. As I said, her job is 'official greeter'. She's first out the dog door when I get home, followed by Andy (when the dog door is accessible, which it isn't for now because of his ACL). Thanks 

Thanks as well to Dallas Gold and Coppers-Mom 

I chose the music because I've been on a Beatles kick lately (besides the songs being apropos). 



> DB its the journey. Not the destination and your journey with Andy has been spectacular.


Thanks for the reminder lilliegrace


----------



## dborgers

Thanks Jingers Mom 

It was certainly unexpected

_________

PS on Andy: We're cutting back calories since he's put on a little weight. Tonight just calf liver and cottage cheese with strawberries and blueberries. He licked the bowl for 5 minutes after the food was gone. Poor guy. And, oh, 'the look' - scrunched up eyebrows and ears up begging for my dinner. Heartbreaking! LOL


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's good to hear that Andy is doing so well. That's thanks to the TLC that you provide, of course. If I were you, I wouldn't worry so much about a couple of extra pounds, as long as Andy is happy. I do know the ACL makes weight an issue.

We all know how every dog story ends. Every single one. So we make the endings as happy, comfortable, and distant as they can be. I know you love every minute with Andy. 

Please give him an extra burger and cuddle for me.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

Lucy,

Ya, thinking about the ACL ... He's about 7 lbs overweight now. We're still getting the cancer diet portions figured out as he hasn't been getting any exercise since the ACL injury, which is healing slowly but surely. Honestly, it's better to see him a little overweight than the skin and bones he became after that horrible reaction to cyclophosphamide Week 2 (which the Cerenia pre and post treatment have solved). 

The weekly plain double cheeseburgers after chemo have to stay no matter what. LOL


----------



## Lilliegrace

Yup. They are an essential part of his immune stimulating diet.:wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Big hugs to Andy and your little girl! Is she a Bichon?
I had a Bichone named Mimi and then my parents adopted her and also adopted a Bichon named Gizmo, when Mimi went to the Bridge!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

Ya, Katie's mostly Bichon. We thought she was a Maltese until my sister-in-law sent a DNA test kit Christmas 2010. She's 75% Bichon and 25% Papillion.


----------



## Karen519

*Bichon*

Katie is a doll!! My parents adopted my Mimi from me and then they adopted Gizmo a male Bichon after Mimi went to the Rainbow Bridge. They are adorable and wonderful dogs!!
Kisses and hugs to Katie and Andy!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Karen

Katie's quite a clown. We read that's typical of bichons. She fills the bill and keeps us laughing every day.


----------



## *Laura*

Aw what a cute little sister for Andy


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Aw what a cute little sister for Andy


She engages in sibling rivalry well. She's forever smelling his breath to ensure she got the same treat he did. For starters. 

Another example is when Andy walks in with a tennis ball in his mouth: she gets all 12 lbs up on her back feet right in his face and barks 'til he finally goes "I'm for world peace ... you can have it" and "plllllft's" the ball out of his mouth. Of course, she immediately loses interest. Steals his marrow bones if he turns his head, but can barely get a hold of a corner to do it if at all. Kids! LOL


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Andy is still doing well and happy!! TLC is such a wonderful medicine!!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you, Sandy


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by to check on Andy and say hello! You guys are on my mind. So glad to hear he continues to do well.


----------



## Karen519

*ANDY & Katie*

Sending my love to Andy and Katie!!


----------



## *Laura*

Aw what a cute Katie story. 'small but might'. 

(thanks for the lesson on posting pics.....it really helped me)


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Hoping you and Andy and Katie are having a wonderful day!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I was away for the weekend, good to see everything is well. Keep up good work Andy, tail wagging always makes me happy.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Checking in on sweet Andy!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's doing great. He's walking a little bit better every week, and I can't wait until he can resume some normal activities like our nightly off leash walks and lake time. Taking it a day at a time ... I know he's bored. We both hate it, but it's for the best. If that ACL went all the way it would be a catastrophe, so we're being very careful. His spirits are good. 

Thanks for checking in on him


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

DANNY

You are so right-better Andy be a little bored than hurt his ACL more!!
I think maybe Andy and Katie will get brushed tonight for valentine's day.
I think we will give Tucker and Tonka some Frosty Paws Doggie Ice Cream!!


----------



## *Laura*

Slow and steady goes the recovery Andy. Long walks with Danny soon. Was there a special feast for dinner tonight for Valentine's Day?


----------



## dborgers

_ Was there a special feast for dinner tonight for Valentine's Day?

_They just had steak, etc. and a a scoop of frozen chocolate yogurt

Karen, ya big brushing. I also gave Andy a massage. He stretched out all the way going "ahhhhhhhhhhhh".


----------



## GoldenMum

Bonnie sends Andy a big Valentines smooch!


----------



## dborgers

GoldenMum said:


> Bonnie sends Andy a big Valentines smooch!


Andy says, "Thanks, good lookin'! Happy Valentine's Day"


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Just checking in to say hi to Andy, Katie and you!


----------



## *Laura*

Checking in also.....how's Andy doing.


----------



## dborgers

Andy's in great spirits. He only gets blood work this morning .. and a cheeseburger.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

Have a good vet appointment and I know you will LOVE THAT CHEESEBURGER!!
Buy your Dad one, too!


----------



## dborgers

*WEEK 10 - CHEMO*

Andy's blood work was OK ... except his white blood cell count - which is supposed to be no more than 2500 - was 2900. Dr. Wang prescribed him 750 mgs of Cephalexin (antibiotic) 2x's a day to prevent infections. Said the WBC count should go down. Most likely due to last week's Doxorubicin (Adriamyacin). 

Also, the lymph node by his front leg she felt was 'a little plump' had gone down all the way. Said he's in complete remission. YEAH!! 

I showed them his videos from last week's visit. They liked them. Man, they are great people at Nashville Veterinary Specialists!!

We changed things up post visit this week. Andy had gyros (roast lamb). Just happened to be passing our favorite Greek restaurant on the way home from Publix. Which, by the way, offers free antibiotics. What a great program!  Not a bad idea either. They got cash from my shopping as I waited for his prescriptions to be filled, and I felt good about spending every penny.

I'm thinking another couple weeks before we can resume walks. He's making slow but steady progress. Maybe another month before we can do long walks at the lake. I know Andy will be really glad to get some activity back into his life. Right now he's being tortured by Jane's delicious Schlotzky's reuben sandwich I snuck mine down to 'the man cave' so I wouldn't have to go through the heartbreak of sad, scrunched up eyebrows with ears at full mast ... "the look". LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I bet Andy loved the gyros!! 
So glad he loved the brushing and the massage!
Keep it up!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

what great news, complete remission!!! Yay Andy! Continuing to pray for you big guy.


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

Andy had 'the look' - eyebrows scrunched together, ears at full mast - all throughout eating the gyros. He didn't move his mouth more than 2" from my hand all the while. We order take out from them often, so they jam packed Andy's plate with double meat. He started smacking his lips as soon as I got in the car. Funny how he does that. "Smack smack smack" ... you can hear it from 12' away. LOL

Hotel,

Ya, I'm so glad to hear those words 'complete remission' from his doc.  I felt a tiny lump under his chin, but she set my mind at ease by telling me it was his salivary gland. Man, was I glad to hear that! We sure hope he stays in remission for a long time, and are also hoping his leg heals up soon so he can resume having fun outside. The lake will be warming up in a couple months. I bought an underwater case for my Flip Video camera so I can get underwater shots of him swimming, one of his absolute favorite things in the world (probably for most goldens, I'd imagine).

I bought him ribeye for dinner. He's in the kitchen by the stove. Smacking his lips.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hurray!!!!! I so love good news, especially the kind you shared about Andy. Full remission is just spectacular!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, GoldensGirl  Best words we could hear! 

His new doc is so great. The old one never felt or mentioned the 'plumpness' in the lymph node under Andy's right front leg Dr. Wang found and mentioned the first visit. Just more confirmation firing his old oncologist was the thing to do.


----------



## hubbub

So glad to hear the GREAT update! WOOOHOOO!


----------



## Lilliegrace

Best news this week. Prayers answered. Thank You God.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks HubBub and Lilliegrace 

There will be video up by tomorrow night of Andy eating double cheeseburgers courtesy of a mystery GRF.com benefactor. I let him sniff the "Crown Card" (Burger King gift card) and told him of wonderful tastes coming his way. Tune in tomorrow night LOL


----------



## dborgers

My wife and I were just remembering Andy's former 'boss', Daisy, a wire fox terrier who lived to be over 18 years old and ruled over our house until her final day. She'd been adopted by 4 people before us who all brought her back because she was so self willed. What a character. I think I may have posted a little about her elsewhere on Andy's thread. She opened drawers, doors, pulled chairs to get on tables, moved 40 lb bags of dog food and food buckets to get what she wanted in the pantry.


----------



## SandyK

Congrats!!!! What great news that Andy is in remission!!! So very, very happy for all of you!!! Can't wait to see video of Andy!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Sandy

A great day!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great, great news for the end of the day. Hugs to Andy.


----------



## PrincessDi

TOTAL REMISSION!!!! That's awesome. After a bad day yesterday, this is so wonderful to read!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I have a horrible habit of trying to speed read sometimes and I must have missed COMPLETE REMISSION and I have BEYOND EXCITED for ANDY and you!!


----------



## *Laura*

such great news. So happy to hear - total remission. !!!! I'm smiling today


----------



## solinvictus

Keep smacking those lips Andy!

Glad to read the good news.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Whooooooooooooooooo!!! What great news!!!

Oh, such a relief for you. Big hugs to Andy!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Fantastic news. Prayers answered. Keep it up handsome!


----------



## dborgers

Andy received a gift from a mysterious benefactor. 

(You can make go full screen by clicking the little square on the right bottom corner of the video window)








"Thanks to my mystery benefactor. Yum! And thank you all for caring about me."

- Andy


----------



## Lilliegrace

WAY TO GO ANDY. A double cheese burger and remission all in a day. There is a special angel on your shoulder today.

((((((hugs)))))))))

Thanks Andy's dad for getting our Andy well.


----------



## dborgers

TWO double cheese in one day ... and another couple this weekend too

Dog Heaven


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Cheeseburger please...thank you for the smile...so glad Andy's enjoying life & you've gotten such good news.


----------



## hubbub

After a longer than expected night at work it was great to see Andy enjoying his cheeseburger*S*! 

Hannah's favorite part was when Andy ordered because his big dog voice on the computer scared the cranky cat who fled the room and is now hiding


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Maddie's Mom 

LOL, HubBub! That wasn't Andy's real bark. Hollywood, you know LOL


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> LOL, HubBub! That wasn't Andy's real bark. Hollywood, you know LOL


Yeah, I knew . But Andy's voice double was all the same for Hannah....a simple point in her favor in the saga of cat vs dog.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Not sure who the mysterious benefactor is, but he/she is an ANGEL for sure!!!
Don't know what you do for a day job, but if you ever need a "gig," you can sure make dog videos!! ANDY'S VIDEO is SO CLEVER, I just don't know how you did it!!
Andy's bark was fantastic and I love how his tail wags the entire time he is eating!!
Tucker and Tonka would have WOLFED that cheeseburger down in 2 bites!!


----------



## dborgers

> Andy's voice double was all the same for Hannah....a simple point in her favor in the saga of cat vs dog.


Ha ha. I have a hard drive full of sound effects from the major sound effect libraries. Let me know if Hannah would like me to email her some mp3's. Besides different dogs there are lots of lion roars and tiger growls and the like too LOL



> Not sure who the mysterious benefactor is, but he/she is an ANGEL for sure!!!


Yes, Andy's cheeseburger benefactor is an angel! It was so sweet to send the gift card.



> Don't know what you do for a day job, but if you ever need a "gig," you can sure make dog videos!!


I've been in music professionally my entire career. The first piece in the video is from music I composed for a cartoon, the song for a movie.

His are the first videos I've attempted. As amateurish as they are, it's been fun learning.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm a little behind this week in catching up, but WOW!!! What great news!! I'm so thrilled for all of you!! 

Andy's video is so cute! I especially like the fact he ordered his own burgers!! The Newman clip was great too--New MANNNNN... I was impressed he actually just didn't eat the burger and paper in a couple of bites, but actually unwrapped it.

I think in my next life I want to come back as your Golden Retriever.


----------



## dborgers

> The Newman clip was great too--New MANNNNN


Burger King burgers are 'flame broiled'. If a mailman had to bring the gift certificate for them who else could it have been but "Newman!" after that classic episode where Kramer is making the lanes on his Adopt-A-Highway stretch of freeway wider? Our mailman takes a nap in the cul de sac before bringing our mail. Sometimes if I'm waiting for a package I go wake him up ... and call him 'Newman'. LOL



> I was impressed he actually just didn't eat the burger and paper in a couple of bites, but actually unwrapped it.


There have been several times over the years I left my recording studio with a bag of some food or another laying within reach, only to come back and find nothing but wrappers laying around. He's a pro 'unwrapper'. LOL


----------



## Lilliegrace

As we say here in Texas, Andy inhaled that cheese burger. I got the same cheeseburger at BurgerKing today and my husband timed me eating it. It took me a lot longer than Andy. I refused to have him video tape me wolfing it down.

Whats on for chemo or is he done with it now?


----------



## dborgers

Lilliegrace said:


> As we say here in Texas, Andy inhaled that cheese burger. I got the same cheeseburger at BurgerKing today and my husband timed me eating it. It took me a lot longer than Andy. I refused to have him video tape me wolfing it down.


Me too! BTW, he had TWO double cheeseburgers in the video. Special circumstances and all, you know. There are a few more left on the gift card someone so very thoughtfully sent. I usually have only given him them for special occasions. I don't think one a week will hurt him. Andy agrees heartily!!



Lilliegrace said:


> Whats on for chemo or is he done with it now?


He did Week 10 of chemo Thursday. He has 15 more weeks to go with the Madison-Wisconsin protocol. He'll have bi-weekly blood work for the foreseeable future once he's done. I so hope he stays in remission a long time.


----------



## Lilliegrace

LOL on our boy and his cheeseburger in paradise.

We have a small problem here with Gracie. I gave her a kong filled with peanutbutter, yoghurt and mashed bannana (frozen) last week. It was her first one. Now she stands guard at the refrigerator waiting for her kong. This morning she dropped an empty kong at my feet in the office. I am trying to limit her to one every 2-3 days.











He IS going to stay in remission for a VERY long time.


----------



## FinnTastic

Yay, I'm so very excited for you, Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Lilliegrace said:


> We have a small problem here with Gracie. I gave her a kong filled with peanutbutter, yoghurt and mashed bannana (frozen) last week. It was her first one. Now she stands guard at the refrigerator waiting for her kong. This morning she dropped an empty kong at my feet in the office. I am trying to limit her to one every 2-3 days.


Gracie's a cutie.  And a pink kong for our gal too. Very cute!



FinnTastic said:


> Yay, I'm so very excited for you, Andy.


Thanks FinnTastic!!

Andy


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

*Danny*

Kisses and hugs to Andy!!

*
Lilliegrace*

I think that Gracie has developed a Kong Addiction!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Checking in on Andy. Glad to read nothing but good news! Good boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Checking in on sweet Andy!!


----------



## HolDaisy

So thrilled to hear yours and Andy's fantastic news!! He's such a lovely boy, and that video of him enjoying his 2 cheeseburgers is just the best


----------



## penparson

The video made my day! Glad you and he are enjoying your new lease on life.


----------



## GoldenMum

Andy's news made my day.............Way to go boy.......lots more Cheeseburger days ahead!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Checking in on Andy!! Any cheeseburgers today?


----------



## dborgers

Hi and thanks 

Andy's doing well and in good spirits. He's there by the bed every morning when I wake up and gets on his back with his tail going nuts while I give him hugs and belly scratches. He's still limping ... the mild ACL tear is still going to take some time to heal. It normally does in 6 weeks, but because his ligaments were weakened by Prednisone it'll take a little longer. The good news (besides the remission) is the weather is beginning to warm up, so he'll be swimming a few times a week before you know it. We considered water therapy, but I doubt a half an hour a week would make much difference since his muscles are in good shape. We're still thinking about it. The reason I'm reluctant is that when he hurt the other ACL a few years ago he seemed to do worse after swimming until enough time had passed. That ACL healed up very well and is rock solid.

I'll report on his chemo tomorrow. Thanks again for the good thoughts and well wishes 

Double cheeseburger ... of course!

Chemo tomorrow - Vincristine. Andy's never had a problem with that. We're hoping his white blood cell count is back down to normal. It was 2900 last week, but shouldn't be higher than 2500. So, slightly elevated. I read the Doxorubicin (Adriamycin) can cause that. It's now been two weeks since he had it. Andy's been receiving 750mg of Cephalexin (antibiotic) 2X's daily to prevent infections. He has more pill bottles around here than a pharmacy. It isn't hard giving him meds though. I just put a glob of peanut butter on the end of an index finger, shove the pills in there, and Andy gladly licks the peanut butter.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good luck tomorrow. Best wishes for good blood test results.


----------



## 2golddogs

Sending many hugs and best wishes for Andy. He is such a special boy and hope he gets to enjoy his cheeseburger after chemo tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessDi

So good to hear that over all Andy continues to do well!! Will continue to keep you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lilliegrace

> He has more pill bottles around here than a pharmacy.


 
A canine pill mill????

Love and hugz to my boy (((((())))))))))


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> He has more pill bottles around here than a pharmacy.


Hannah has the same issue. Opening each one was a daily reminder of everything. I finally broke down and got a few weekly pill organizers. 

It may sound strange, but after it was full and the counters were free of pill bottles (now tucked away in a cabinet), it was like a weight was lifted for me.  Mentally, it's just different to open one container (instead of 7-10) at medicine time. 

I hope things go well today!


----------



## dborgers

*WEEK 11 - Chemo

*Andy's blood panel (CBC) was perfectly normal in every respect. Dr. Wang said last week's white count was most likely due to the doxorubicin (Adriamycin). Also, that that one lymph node seemed a little 'plump' again. We're still not sure if that's just a little fat over it. Andy put on 1.8 lbs since last week.

Which brings me to a sad thing to report:

Andy now has to have a _chicken_ sandwich after chemo instead of double cheese. They have too much fat in them for Dr. Wang's liking. She said there's an interaction that can happen with certain chemo meds. Meredith, his nurse, said Dr. Wang gasped at the double cheese LOL. Oh, well. Andy didn't notitce one difference between double cheese and chicken after his Vincristine today. Ears up, scrunched up forehead, chomp chomp chomp, tail wag.

We took a trip to Nashville Pet Products (natural pet food store) and loaded up on grain free treats, chicken jerky, and marrow bones. Andy got three treats from the staff, the third after doing his trick "get an exam" - laying down and getting all the way on his back. I taught him that one after his first vet visit post adoption, when he was so busy licking the vet and tech they couldn't get his heart rate or respiration. The next time I took him there they practically fell on the floor when he got all the way on his back and spread his legs. It's always a winner at any vet's office LOL

Andy only has chemo every other week now, and blood work only on the off weeks after the Cyclophosphamide (Cytoxan) and Doxorubicin (Adriamycin). 

All in all a great day. He as his usual happy self when I woke up. Playful, tail going wildly, licking my hand, getting on his back for belly scratches.

75 degrees today. Just peachy.


----------



## dborgers

HubBub

The problem we have with the prescription bottles is that he gets some of them just during certain weeks or only if needed. My wife put the ones only used 'as needed' or for certain weeks only in a drawer, so we're down to just the Tramadol as far as prescription meds go.


----------



## GoldenMum

Well that is great news on Andy...Chicken sanwiches all around!


----------



## dborgers

GoldenMum said:


> Well that is great news on Andy...Chicken sanwiches all around!


I showed Andy one of these billboards on the way home. He's very cool with the whole idea LOL :


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good news!! 

As far as the cheeseburger--could he get a double hamburger minus the cheese? Or is the beef the issue? 

One word of caution--there are some concerns about chicken jerky--see this:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/pet-food-warnings-recall-information/110781-chicken-jerky-problems-continue.html#post1651343
I'd feel bad not alerting you to this--if Andy were to become ill from the jerky, especially while he is doing his chemo. 

Keep up the good work Andy!!


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> Good news!!
> 
> As far as the cheeseburger--could he get a double hamburger minus the cheese? Or is the beef the issue?
> 
> One word of caution--there are some concerns about chicken jerky--see this:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cken-jerky-problems-continue.html#post1651343
> I'd feel bad not alerting you to this--if Andy were to become ill from the jerky, especially while he is doing his chemo.
> 
> Keep up the good work Andy!!


I'll make him ground chuck burgers from time to time.

The chicken jerky is made locally from free range chickens. At $29,99 for a small bag it'd better be!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad that Andy had such a wonderful report from the vet and I am sure he enjoys his Chicken sandwhiches!! I would love to see Andy laying down for the exam!!

Lilliegrace

I've started to use a weekly pill box for myself. When you have to always take the same pills daily, it does seem much better than opening all the bottles daily.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Always happy to read good news. May Andy be happy and in good health for months and months and months.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Checking in on sweet Andy and his sidekick, Katie!


----------



## mm03gn

Hey Andy,

It's your brother buddy... I have been posing for lots of pictures lately, I think I have found my calling as a male model . Check out some of my work!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/110899-buddy-model-pic-heavy.html

Love you bro!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Melissa!

Andy


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

How is Andy?


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

He's his tail waggingly happy self. I gave him a bath tonight - shampoo then Aveeno oatmeal bath. Oooooo so soft.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good boy Andy, sending hugs and kisses.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Karen,
> 
> He's his tail waggingly happy self. I gave him a bath tonight - shampoo then Aveeno oatmeal bath. Oooooo so soft.


I bet that ANDY just loved his bath!! Kisses to him!!!


----------



## dborgers

Had a thunderstorm roll through just now. Here's our panting crew of two. Poor babies!

Andy's just a touch more relaxed than his usual during today's storm. I gave him a half hour massage last night. He fell asleep during it and snored the last 10 minutes. LOL When they come in the middle of the night I wake up to Andy on top of my head ... panting, shaking, drooling. So, I get up and we go to the den or the basement until they blow through.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Be on the lookout with the storms. I heard on CNN that tornardoes tore through six states in the Midwest last night, Harrisburg, IL and Branson, MO being two of them and that more tornadoes are expected tonight in other states and I believe that AL, TN, and MS, are three of them.

Our Snobear used to get on top of Ken's head in bed and pant and drool with the thunderstorms, too, and our SMOOCH would shake like a vibrator.
Tornadoes: News & Videos about Tornadoes - CNN.com


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Be on the lookout with the storms. I heard on CNN that tornardoes tore through six states in the Midwest last night, Harrisburg, IL and Branson, MO being two of them and that more tornadoes are expected tonight in other states and I believe that AL, TN, and MS, are three of them.


We keep a close eye. Our 'early warning system' if we're asleep is Andy on my head. We have a basement to go to should a tornado roll through. The closest one's ever gotten (on the ground) is about 4 blocks away. Took out some trees. Last year one rolled right over the top of our house, but luckily wasn't on the ground.


----------



## Karen519

*Cnn*

I've been watching CNN all day. They said to buy a NOAH radio and then it would go on and give you a WARNING should a tornado come through.


----------



## dborgers

I should have mentioned they both have "Thunder Shirts", but we only put them on during thunderstorms. The video was shot during a rain storm that had exactly one thunderclap. The Thunder Shirts seem to help a little, but I'm not sure if it's because they're hotter or what ...


----------



## dborgers

*Chez Andy - Leap Year Special*


----------



## GoldensGirl

Love your good news and I can't tell you how much I like your Dr. Wang. She's the kind of vet we all hope and pray for in a crisis. You and Andy were certainly overdue for a _good_ oncologist.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

GoldensGirl said:


> Love your good news and I can't tell you how much I like your Dr. Wang. She's the kind of vet we all hope and pray for in a crisis. You and Andy were certainly overdue for a _good_ oncologist.
> 
> Hugs and prayers,
> Lucy


Thank you, Lucy  Dr. Wang is terrific!! We're so grateful to have her.


----------



## mm03gn

How was Andy's vet visit today?


----------



## dborgers

mm03gn said:


> How was Andy's vet visit today?


Thanks for asking  He had his first scheduled off week. Back next week. Good thing he rested up.

Later today they're forecasting hours of really severe weather including 'long lasting tornadoes'. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Thanks for asking  He had his first scheduled off week. Back next week. Good thing he rested up.
> 
> Later today they're forecasting hours of really severe weather including 'long lasting tornadoes'. Fingers crossed.


Glad Andy is getting a break--hope you are all staying safe with these nasty storms.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny and Andy and Katie and Mom Dog:

Please stay safe!! Hope Andy and Katie don't get too scared!
Will be praying for you all!


----------



## downtownbella

*Thoughts are with you and Andy*

Dear Andy's Dad,
Our thoughts are with your and family and Andy right now. You are such strong and giving people to care for these older goldens to make sure they have wonderful final years. I admire you tremendously.

My husband and I just said goodbye to our beloved golden boy Jake on Tuesday. He was diagnosed with multiple myeloma, a type of blood cancer, on February 16. We immediately started chemo, but he couldn't tolerate the drugs, and his kidneys were failing quickly as a result of the disease. When he let us know that he was too tired to fight anymore, we were by his side as we ended his pain.

However, my intent was not to make a very sad time even sadder. I was writing to offer the chemo drugs we have if they might happen to be the same that Andy is taking. I have about a 3 week supply of melphalen (sp?) as well as prednisone that I would be happy to share with you if it would be any help. It's an expensive drug, and if it can help another family have a little more time, we would gladly send it your way. If so, you are welcome to email me at [email protected].

I'll be sending love to Andy, and strength to you.
Tina


----------



## dborgers

Thank you Karen, Dallas Gold, and DowntownBella  Tornadoes approaching. According to TV weather we're right in the path. We'll be hunkering down in the basement in about half an hour. Dogs have their Thundershirts on. They're panting like crazy. Poor kids. I was up with Andy at 5 am. He anticipated the arrival of thunderstorms by half an hour, so I got up with him and we hung out in the den. 

__________

Tina,

We're deeply sorry for your loss. And yet, in your grief, you reach out to offer someone else help. What a selfless and kind person.

I sent email. Thank you so much for your post


----------



## hotel4dogs

So glad to hear Andy is doing well. And Tina, you are simply awesome.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Please stay safe all of you!! 
I've been praying for your family all day with the tornados!!

Tina is an angel to offer her old meds!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks Hotel  Karen, your prayers worked.  We had some golf ball sized hail, but no damage. The storms are all East of us now. Skies are clear. Katie and Andy are snoozing and snoring. The smell of cooking food will wake them up in a few minutes.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank God*

Thank God you are all o.k.
Prayed for all of our GRF Members and their familieis, human and furry!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> Thanks Hotel  Karen, your prayers worked.  We had some golf ball sized hail, but no damage. The storms are all East of us now. Skies are clear. Katie and Andy are snoozing and snoring. The smell of cooking food will wake them up in a few minutes.


So glad to hear all of you are safe- was thinking of you while I was watching the coverage of the Tornados yesterday. 

The storms have been so incredibly destructive. I'll take a Hurricane any day over a Tornado, I know what to expect and how to handle them.


----------



## mm03gn

I'm glad the tornadoes missed you!! I don't know what's happening here right now but the wind is absolutely insane... My mom's flight lands in 2 hours so I imagine they're having a bumpy ride :s


----------



## Swampchamp

prayers are with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in and delighted to see that all is still going well.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the good thoughts  Ya, we dodged a bullet with those storms. What a massive system! 1300 miles long. Yikes.

Andy's walking better the past few days. I think the ACL may finally be healing up better. With the weather beginning to warm up swimming and walks aren't far away. I know he'll be glad to get outside more for fun.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I am so grateful that you and your whole family weren't impacted by the storms.
Glad to hear that Andy's leg is getting stronger.
Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## MercyMom

Still praying for blessings to you and your Andy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Here's hoping for an early spring/summer for Andy so he can start swimming. Glad to hear all is well. Give that boy some special ear and belly rubs.


----------



## dborgers

Andy threw up yesterday morning, so we fed him chicken and rice yesterday afternoon.

He's thrown up 3 times this morning. I'm on my way to Dr. Wang with him.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Positive thoughts and prayers being sent for you both.


----------



## hubbub

We'll be checking in on you all. :crossfing


----------



## dborgers

They did a blood test for pancreatitis. Results will be back by his Thursday chemo session. Since Thursday's chemo is the cyclophosphamide (Cytoxan) we have to be sure his stomach is in good shape by then. He got a Cerenia shot just now. We'll continue with Cerenia pills through Thursday, then through Saturday per his usual chemo instructions if his regularly scheduled blood panel on Thursday's chemo session looks OK.

Dr. Wang said it could just be the beef short ribs a friend sent home with me on Sunday night were too rich. Andy has now been banned from all beef and even beef broth. Forever. Turkey and chicken only. I'm sure Andy won't mind.

He's in really good spirits and went around meeting everyone with a wagging tail, as usual.


----------



## dborgers

Andy has gone kind of listless .. like all he wants to do is sleep. Maybe getting sick wore him out. Called his onco and asked if they gave him anything but the Cerenia shot this morning that could cause him to be sleepy. They haven't.

Hopefully, this will pass by tomorrow. Seeing him not feel well after all he's been through is definitely worrisome.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper had a really hard time with pancreatitis twice.

He could not handle pork of any kind(now I know better) and had to have low fat food (WD:yuck:, but he did well with it).

He would be hospitalized and have IV only for a few days and then gradually get to eating kibble again. 

I sure hope Andy just has a little upset and improves drastically and gets over feeling puny.:smooch:


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry Andy's listless. I can imagine that the "feeling" of being sick could definitely wear him out. I hope he just needs to catch up on his beauty sleep and that the pancreatitis tests can lead you guys down the proper path. I am so glad that you've got a great team around you.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Praying that Andy's tummy gets better-poor baby!!
Please give him big kisses and hugs. Are his gums nice and pink?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Dang it!!! I hate seeing that Andy is having a rough time of it again. Keep him hydrated and soothe that tummy. I hope all is better very quickly.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks y'all 

He seems to be feeling a little better. I put an ice pack on his tummy for an hour.

Also, we read that 9% of dogs get lethargic from Cerenia (anti-nausea med). As sensitive as Andy is to meds that might be what happened since he had a shot and not a pill. We'll know about the pancreatitis tomorrow. 

Thanks again for caring about Andy  It's made this journey so much easier not going through it alone. Thank you.


----------



## 2golddogs

I hope Andy has a very restful night and feels 100% better tomorrow. Think of your boy often, he really is special.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Praying that Andy and you had a really good night and that he is MUCH BETTER this morning!!


----------



## PrincessDi

I sure hate to read that Andy wasn't feeling like himself. Keeping him in our prayers that it was just the antinausea medication. Our Golda had pancreatitis 2 times and it made him awfully sick. Praying that he is feeling much better as soon as possible.


----------



## dborgers

He seems to be feeling a little better this morning. We gave him Cerenia with a little bit of rice and tilapia about an hour ago. Orders from Dr. Wang are no more than 1/4 cup of food at a time. See how he does. We're waiting for them to call back with the results of the pancreatitis blood test. I strongly suspect it was the rich food he ate Sunday night.

We're going to have to rethink his diet. She said no more rich foods like calf liver, beef, etc. Since anything with gluten is out of the picture because cancer feeds on it, we're kind of limited to veggies, chicken, and fish as far as home cooked goes. 

Any recommendations of a kibble that wouldn't be too rich but doesn't have grain?


----------



## dborgers

We heard back from the doc. No pancreatitis. Yeah!!

The other good news is Andy is REALLY seeming to be walking better the past few days.

One other problem that's popped up is, despite two baths (with oatmeal rinse as the final step), he's been itching his hind quarters on the fence, which isn't good for his healing leg. He kind of bounces up and down in addition to walking back and forth rubbing against it. He's going to see the dermatologist after seeing Dr. Wang for chemo tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Is Andy doing any better today?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad there's no pancreatitis involved. We still stand by The Honest Kitchen diet here. I love the stuff and the dogs do too. They can hardly wait for it to hydrate. 

Glad Andy is walking better. Sorry for the allergy issues. You know Megs had them terrible after treatment and she had never had problems before. I've had human friends tell me that they became environmental allergy sensitive after going through chemo and/or radiation. I do think there is a link. Benedryl helped a little, but we found that epsom salt baths did as much or more than oatmeal baths. I'd dissolve some in water in the bottom of the tub so Megs stood and soaked her feet in the salt water while she was bathed. I also used a cup and poured it over her to get her wet and allow it to get in her fur. She was bathed weekly when she was really itchy. 

Are you giving Andy any fish oil supplements? I think you said you were. The dermatologists had me give her mega doses as long as her tummy wasn't upset. 

I hope you get some answers. An itchy pup is no fun.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad there's no pancreatitis. Do you think Andy might be itching because of some of the chemo drugs?
Praying for Andy and you! Please give him kisses!!


----------



## *Laura*

Hi Danny. Finally back on and checking in on Andy. So sorry to read that Andy hasn't been feeling 100% these last couple of days but happy he's feeling better. I'm so glad that he has you to take care of him. 

And I'm so happy that you all were safe during the storms. I didn't hear about them until sitting in the airport in Chicago on Sat morning (very limited Internet and no tv) and thought of you right away..what a scare!!!

Give Andy a big belly scratch from me and Buddy


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Checking in on sweet Andy-I know today is his chemo appointment.
We love you, Andy!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy doesn't want to eat and he's constipated too. No chemo today.

We're on our way to the vet.


----------



## dborgers

Just got back from the vet. His blood work was good, and x-rays showed no blockages. Dr. Wang said that after a bout with vomiting it takes a few days for the GI track to normalize.

No chemo until the weekend after he's resumed eating normally. This week's chemo are the Cyclophosphamide (Cytoxan) pills, so we can give the.m to him at whatever point he's eating normally again.

She also said dogs are finicky. The rice and boiled chicken just may not be what he likes, so he's turning his nose up at it. I just gave him a couple natural biscuits with peanut butter to get his Tramadol and Cerenia in him. He didn't hesitate. So, we may just have to try something different to see if we can get our little connoisseur interested in eating.

As always, thanks for the good wishes


----------



## *Laura*

I hope Andy is back to his 'old hungry self' very soon  Good news about his blood work!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad Andy is getting back to normal and didn't have pancreatitis! 

One thing our Barkley's chemo vet was insistent about during his treatments was keep on the same food and do not add anything new to the mix, to minimize stomach distress and to make it easier for them to monitor any chemo complications. I can totally understand Dr. Wang cautioning you like she did. Once his stomach is settled I bet his constipation resolves as well. 

Barkley also suffered from severe allergic itching during his chemotherapy. We tried all sorts of things to help him and finally kept a Tshirt on him to keep pollens off his fur and to minimize damage to his skin from excessive scratching. Barkley also suffered from hyperpigmentation during chemo, which was listed as a possible, but uncommon complication of the doxyrubicin.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hope Andy is getting some of his appetite back.


----------



## dborgers

*Week 13*

Thanks all 

No chemo until his GI issues resolve. Probably Saturday. It's Cyclophosphamide (the pills he had such a bad reaction to). We will give them to him at home when he's ready.

Andy still isn't showing much interest in food. The vet said his being constipated and having GI issues it'll take a few more days for him to get back to normal. We gave him some Pepto an hour ago to help with his constipation. He's been mad and aloof at me ever since LOL My wife petted and sang to him. He got all lovey-dovey and wagged his tail, but then remembered he's supposed to be a little mad at us and turned his head away. His lips are pink like a high fashion model. I made a cheese sandwich. Of course, exactly 5 seconds after the rattling of the bread bag (on the other end of the house) there came Katie and Andy. 

I have a feeling Andy, in addition to not feeling very well, may be 'on strike' a little over his food. "Why should I eat brown rice and boiled chicken when I could have something gourmet?". We had a dog, Daisy, who'd go on strike for days after eating something other than her dog food. She'd walk in, sniff the dog food, give us a look like 'are you KIDDING me?!!" and stomp out of the room. LOL

Well, I'm sure Andy's appetite will be back to normal in the next couple days. 

Thanks again


----------



## PrincessDi

So happy to read that Andy doesn't have pancreatitis and is getting back to normal. I don't blame him if part of it is that he is on strike for something more appetizing. I'm pretty sure that if a cheeseburger presented itself, he'd be able to polish it off.


----------



## dborgers

Dallas, Karen, MeggiesMom, and Princess

Thanks 

Dr. Wang and the dermatologist said what DallasGold and MeggiesMom have said about chemo and itching. I just gave him an Epsom Salts rinse like MeggiesMom suggested. No need for a complete bath because he's had two this week. I've been brushing him gently twice a day. No doubt that feels like a good scratching. He rolls on his back and loves every minute of it. The other night he fell asleep and started snoring in the middle of a brushing LOL


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending some healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Andy. Hope he is feeling well soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad that Andy loved his brushing-I can see him laying on his back wagging his tail!!

I wouldn't doubt that he is on STRIKE, for more palatable dishes!!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I'd be on strike at your house too after the amazing gourmet meals that Andy's been having. . Andy's a pretty smart pup. Love the snoring during the brushing. Can just hear the 'awwwwww'


----------



## Denlie

Sending Andy lots of hugs & kisses!


----------



## coppers-mom

dborgers said:


> The other night he fell asleep and started snoring in the middle of a brushing LOL


What a sweet picture that paints. Hugs and kisses to Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all 

Andy's appetite is returning little by little. Very picky, but there. I just refilled his chemo prescription (Cyclophosphamide). His cancer vet doesn't want him to go too long without chemo. It's been 2 weeks and a day. By tomorrow Andy should be able to tolerate it OK He got a Cerenia shot during Tuesday's GI visit. We've continued with Cerenia to prevent nausea. 

I told about him falling asleep during brushing.  Last night I was giving him a massage and the same thing happened. He can't have fun yet, but he knows he's loved and as spoiled as we can let him be until his leg is back to snuff.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I was trying to figure out what week Andy is in for his Chemo? Chance had week 7 the Cyclophosphamide...Chance as well doesn't gobble all his food like he normally would the first couple of days after taking it. He too is on Chicken and fish and Veggies. Hoping Andy is getting back to eating and feeling better, I know what it feels like when you see him not feeling well. Hugs to Andy from Chance and I.


----------



## dborgers

Chance Benjamin said:


> I was trying to figure out what week Andy is in for his Chemo? Chance had week 7 the Cyclophosphamide...Chance as well doesn't gobble all his food like he normally would the first couple of days after taking it. He too is on Chicken and fish and Veggies. Hoping Andy is getting back to eating and feeling better, I know what it feels like when you see him not feeling well. Hugs to Andy from Chance and I.


This is Week 13. Andy had a HORRIBLE reaction to Cyclophosphamide the first time, and vomited for a week. The onco he had was not very good, and brushed off his large weight loss to a fault scale. No pre-nausea treatment. Andy's had a new cancer doc for several weeks now. She's terrific! He did great last time following pretreatment with Cerenia (anti-nausea). It's $32 for four pills but the dose is 1/2 a pill daily. She also prescribed a pill to give the morning of the first 3 pills to make him pee more.

Thanks, and all the best to you and Chance. 

Danny


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Danny,

Chance gets his Cyclophosphamide in an all in one treatment. For example I have to give him 2 Cerenia pills an hour before I give him 10 of the Cyclophosphamide pills. It's all one dosage not split up between days or anything. He has only had problems after the doxorubicin. He has only had this once, but it put him in the hospital for a weekend with a high temp and shakes. I will def follow you and Andy to see what precautions and great times we have to look forward to! Thanks for the info.


----------



## dborgers

Chance Benjamin,

Likewise  I subscribed to your thread and will be following Chance's journey.

Andy's Cyclo dose is 5 pills. Pretty large pills - 3 in one day, 2 in the next. We've been pretreating with Cerenia before Doxo as well. 

His first onco was, kindly, not very good or caring at all. Luckily, we found the wonderful Dr. Wang.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I understand about the doctors. Chance originally went to Petsmart for the preventative care. Once he was sick I took him to Ohio State Vet Center which is almost a 3 hour drive. They are the best in the state so I figured I wanted the best for Chance. I found a local vet that does onocology but he is not an expert like OSU. It's nice though because my OSU onocologist will call and talk to my local vet about Chance. I take chance to OSU for the dox treatments only because they are so critical in giving it to him and then his Dr there can see how he is doing. They are just like our kids and I completely agree to change if you feel they don't care as much as you do.


----------



## dborgers

_I take chance to OSU for the dox treatments only because they are so critical

_Great plan. From what I've read, Doxorubicin can be some nasty stuff if it spills or they miss the vein. Speaking of which, and for whatever it's worth, we've been giving Andy CoQ10 because of the Doxorubicin, which is the chemo drug that can damage the heart and is limited to only X number of times it can ever be administered for that reason.


----------



## dborgers

Yeah! Andy's appetite is back in full. Went right to his dish and finished his breakfast.

Also - forgive me for being excited - he had two bowel movements.

Back to normal. We'll give him his Cyclophosphamide chemo today and tomorrow.


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Yeah! Andy's appetite is back in full. Went right to his dish and finished his breakfast.
> 
> Also - forgive me for being excited - he had two bowel movements.
> 
> Back to normal. We'll give him his Cyclophosphamide chemo today and tomorrow.


Hooray!! Having been down the food strike avenue with Hannah, I know how important this is 

Regarding the other "excitement" - dog lovers are probably the only ones who really understand the excitement that comes along with normal bowels


----------



## Lilliegrace

Hi Danny

Sorry abt the bump in the road with Andy. I have been off the forum for a few weeks, but now back again and on track.

((((((( hugs)))))))) to Andy


----------



## *Laura*

Yahoo!! So glad Andy is eating and 'the other thing too' .


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Yeah! Andy's appetite is back in full. Went right to his dish and finished his breakfast.
> 
> Also - forgive me for being excited - he had two bowel movements.
> 
> Back to normal. We'll give him his Cyclophosphamide chemo today and tomorrow.



ANDY: I AM so very happy YOUR appetite is back and THAT YOU WENT POO!!
I agree with Lilliegrace that you have to be a dog lover to get excited over normal bowel movements!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Doing the happy dance for Andy!!!! Love that boy!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks y'all 

Andy got his last 2 chemo pills tonight. No problems.

He's starting to walk better. Still limping a little when he first gets up. Walks better after a few steps. I think by the end of this week I'll begin taking him for short walks. He'll be SO happy. Also, I'm going to ask his doc about starting Rimidyl.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy for you guys! I hope he continues to walk well! 

We recently started on Rimadyl for Toby's eye inflammation (due to cataract removal surgery) and added in Milk Thistle and Sam E to protect the liver from the NSAID's effects. We started out with too much Sam E and he was nauseous but backed it down and built him up slowly with better results. We are going in on Friday to draw blood to make sure the Rimadyl didn't affect his liver enzymes.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So happy reading this about Andy!:wave:
Hope you two have a wonderful Monday!1


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Thanks y'all
> 
> Andy got his *last 2 chemo pills* tonight. No problems.
> 
> He's starting to walk better. Still limping a little when he first gets up. Walks better after a few steps. I think by the end of this week I'll begin taking him for short walks. He'll be SO happy. Also, I'm going to ask his doc about starting Rimidyl.


THAT is great news!!! 

And I'm happy his ACL recovery is going so well, too. He will be so happy to start walks again. Bet you will be, too!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all 

I should have qualified that as "the last two pills _this_ round". Andy has one or two more rounds of the Cytoxan (Cyclophosphamide) in his protocol. Since he had such a horrible reaction to it the first time we've been so relieved Cerenia has prevented that from happening again thanks to Dr. Root (his regular vet) and Dr. Wang.

Yes, he'll be SO glad to resume walks again. 

It's going to be near 80 today. In March? Go figure. At least the lake is warming up so Andy can start swimming soon. He'll love that, and it'll be good for his ACL too. He limps a little when first getting up, but in a few steps the improvement is noticeable from a couple weeks ago.

Had to put on his Thundershirt last night. Never rained, but threatened to, so he was panting up a storm. It does seem to help. He and Katie are still wearing theirs.

One clap of thunder though and dad's up with Andy and Katie. She has a tiny Thundershirt too. Katie's only 12 lbs. She wandered up in our yard limping a few years ago, and learned to be storm sensitive from Andy and Daisy (who died at 18 a couple years ago). Funny.


----------



## Jingers mom

I'm so happy Andy is doing well.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so glad Andy is doing so well (except of course for the thunder...I know what that is like. Echo hated any storms) 

It will be so nice once Andy can start to swim....80 degrees....wow. Almost like your summer has started!!


----------



## Karen519

*Good Morning*

Good Morning, Andy!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I do not post very often but I am following the updates and praying. Good to see things are under control. Hugs and kisses to Andy.


----------



## dborgers

80 degrees today!! 

Andy will be swimming at the lake in no time. 

He says "WOOFwoof ... woof!" (Thank you, all)


----------



## Karen519

*Wonderful*

Wow!! 80 SOUNDS great-it's 70 here!!
I bet Andy would love to go swimming-I would!!

Here are Tucker and Tonka with their lifejackets (From Last Summer).


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, soorry!! I got all excited that he was at the very end of chemo. Well, soon enough. And he'll be walking up a storm by then!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Hi Andy!!! Chance loves to Swim too!!! He can't wait, tried to jump in a pond after some geese just yesterday, I couldn't let him though!!! This was him last summer on lake Erie.


----------



## *Laura*

Wow. 80 degrees. Andy you'll be rolling in the green grass and lovin' it. I can see your legs kicking in the air


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Hoping you and Andy have a beautiful, warm, day!!


----------



## dborgers

Not much going on around here with Andy. A couple days of thunderstorms and rain (but 80 degrees) and it's been babying him time. Had he and Katie in their Thundershirts both days. I think we're due for sunny weather now. Andy's walking a little better, so maybe we'll try a very short walk today around the lot.


----------



## dborgers

Well, I have to take back the part about thunderstorms being over.

Woken up early this morning with Andy crawling on my head. Phew, I'm tired now.

He stayed on the bed about an hour, shaking, panting, inconsolable. Storms finally passed and he got his happy tail back. Still in his Thundershirt just in case ...


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> Well, I have to take back the part about thunderstorms being over.
> 
> Woken up early this morning with Andy crawling on my head. Phew, I'm tired now.
> 
> He stayed on the bed about an hour, shaking, panting, inconsolable. Storms finally passed and he got his happy tail back. Still in his Thundershirt just in case ...


This sounds a lot like my Charlie in his youth. He was terrified of thunder and would cower in my arms, trembling and crying. If I was asleep when a storm broke, he would wake me with nuzzling and crying or just by making the whole bed shake with the quivering of his big body. Poor scared babies. 

I hope you are able to get some rest tonight.


----------



## dborgers

GoldensGirl said:


> This sounds a lot like my Charlie in his youth. He was terrified of thunder and would cower in my arms, trembling and crying. If I was asleep when a storm broke, he would wake me with nuzzling and crying or just by making the whole bed shake with the quivering of his big body. Poor scared babies.
> .
> I hope you are able to get some rest tonight.


Thanks 

I _wish_ Andy only wanted to cower in my arms. He doesn't feel 'safe and secure' unless he's on TOP of my head. I've woken up more than one morning that way. LOL


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope that nasty weather is over soon so you can have a peaceful time. Hugs to Andy.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Its 80 degs here. The smell of spring is in the air. Gracie is doing serial belly rolls in the grass and life is good.

Hi there Andy. Big hugs to you bro.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy and danny*

Andy and Danny:

Here's hoping you guys have much better weather today!!


----------



## *Laura*

So great that you can begin short walks. Andy will love that!!!! Wonderful with your warm weather (except all your thunderstorms)

Beautiful mild weather up in Ontario too!! Not 80 but very warm for us at this time of year..... our cardinals are back. There's nothing like listening to the cardinals singing


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all 

Rained again today. Our lawn guy cut the grass for the first time. In March? Crazy.

Gracie, love those belly rolls, don't ya?


----------



## dborgers

My wife and I wanted to thank Laura again for adopting Buddy, and tell her how grateful we are he got such a wonderful home with her. It's enabled us to focus all of our attention on Andy's cancer. 

Laura and her two daughters drove 800 miles in one day to get him and take him to his new home. And an INCREDIBLE home it is!! That little bug is living in Dog Heaven!! Not only being doted on like crazy by Laura and her husband, but getting to play with his "Fur Cousins", Laura's two daughter's dogs, Sadie, Burgandy, and Bailey. 

It was truly an answer to prayer. God couldn't have come through quicker and more perfectly than He did when all that came together in a day.

Here's Buddy's thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/107468-andys-brother-buddy-new-canadian-citizen.html


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I've watched this wonderful story unfold & it's one of the things that makes this forum wonderful!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

HI ANDY!! We have had tons of storms too. Chance doesn't really seem to be bothered but he will keep looking at the window, so I had to close it so he would go to sleep. Which made it hot...where's the equal medium?? lol. Hope your leg is doing better so you can enjoy all the great walks to be had! Wishing you lots of fun in the sun to come!

Alani and Chance


----------



## *Laura*

Thank you so much Danny. What lovely things you've said. We are so happy that Buddy is a part of our family. He's soothed away my tears for Echo who I still miss every day. He's the most wonderful, cuddly, sweet dog and we all love him so much. I'm SO glad we made the trip that day....wonderful to get Buddy and wonderful to have spent the day getting to know you. Everything really did come together perfectly that day!!!


----------



## dborgers

You're welcome, Laura. It just couldn't have worked out more perfectly.

I just saw this video. Reminded me of Buddy and Bailey playing, although, as you'll see, with a little twist.


----------



## PrincessDi

Chance Benjamin said:


> HI ANDY!! We have had tons of storms too. Chance doesn't really seem to be bothered but he will keep looking at the window, so I had to close it so he would go to sleep. Which made it hot...where's the equal medium?? lol. Hope your leg is doing better so you can enjoy all the great walks to be had! Wishing you lots of fun in the sun to come!
> 
> Alani and Chance


Just wanted to say that we hope you don't have more thunderstorms, but have pretty days so that Andy can enjoy himself as well. Wishing you many beautiful days to enjoy in the years ahead!!

P.S. We're also hoping for many enjoyable days and years for beautiful Grace as well.


----------



## *Laura*

That's a great video. Isn't that something!!!


----------



## dborgers

TY Di 

Laura:

Isn't that something? Very cute. At YouTube Rio's owner's mom says the otter comes every night to play with Rio. (Double click the YouTube icon in the lower right corner to open it at YouTube). 



> Every evening a river otter comes to play with our daughter's dog Rio. What was once an acquaintance on the other side of the fence has now become a friend who comes to play through the fence.It has been interesting to watch as their trust of each other has developed over the past several months.


Pretty darned neat, isn't it?


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Wishing you and Andy have a BEAUTIFUL DAY!!


----------



## *Laura*

Imagine a dog making friends with an otter....that's so sweet. I really enjoyed the video


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping you have a beautiful day!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## dborgers

We're going to go to the lake tomorrow and dip our toes in the water to see how warm it is. If it's warm enough Andy can get some swimming in. After a couple weeks now of 80 degree weather (can you believe it?!!) it just might be around the edges.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just stopping by to say hi, and thinking of you and Andy. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you


----------



## Lilliegrace

Just dropping in for a cup of tea and say hello.

Please give Andy a giant hug from us in rainsoaked Houston.

(((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope Andy gets his swim in the lake today. Keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping Andy gets to swim.
Did the Doctor say it's o.k.?
Hoping you have a beautiful day!!


----------



## dborgers

We didn't make it for swimming. Yes, the doc said it would be very helpful for his ACL and muscles. Andy was up most of the night not feeling well. The first couple times I let him out he started eating grass. I gave him a Reglan. That seems to have settled Andy's stomach, and he appears to be feeling better now. We'll see how he handles his supper.

Maybe swimming this weekend, although it won't be in the 80's. 70's should still be warm enough to dip our toes in the water to check out the temp. With his ACL still mending (that's going very well) I don't want him to get into water that's really cold.Hopefully, it'll be warm around the edges. We'll see.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Hi Andy!! Chance and I hope you can swim this weekend! Keep being tough, and we hope your belly feels better as well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry Andy wasn't feeling well today--hope he is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending all the best wishes that Andy feels better soon and is able to enjoy a good swim.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the well wishes 

As you might imagine, it's always worrisome when Andy gets sick to his stomach, but with cancer you just never know.

I feel a little lump under his left chin about the size of a robin egg. A few weeks ago I felt something and Dr. Wang said it was a salivary gland. Maybe that's it, but I don't remember what I felt then being this large. We'll see what she says in the morning.


----------



## *Laura*

Hey Andy hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## dborgers

honeyy

Not to worry. When I posted that a company who owed me a TON of money had just declared bankruptcy. Others who owed me money for other projects fell on hard times from their own downturns and also couldn't pay for weeks of work just as Andy was diagnosed. I've been blessed with lots of work since then. We would have gotten him chemo regardless. It wasn't nearly as expensive as I thought it might be when I wrote that. I was thinking tens of thousands. Turns out about $5000-6000 for 6 months.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Let us know how Andy's appt. goes. We are always praying!
Give him big kisses and hugs!!


----------



## dborgers

*WEEK 15 - Chemo

*Vincristine + blood work
Everything perfect. The 'lump' was indeed a salivary gland.

He's feeling well and in a very happy, goofy mood. He was panting this morning. Rain on the way. Oh, no!! LOL Poor baby. He's so storm sensitive. We'll be having storms for the next 24 hours. Thundershirt and lots of petting on the menu.

Speaking of menu, he had an Egg McMuffin on his way home from chemo for a treat. Loved every minute of it ... of course.


*

*


----------



## *Laura*

SO happy to hear this good news Danny.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

DANNY AND ANDY

I am doing the HAPPY DANCE FOR ANDY'S good news!!!
Glad Andy loved his Egg McMuffin!!!


----------



## dborgers

TY 

I realize I worried unnecessarily over the salivary glands, but when they have lymphoma it's hard not to get worried over lumps. I can report I am now properly trained in telling the difference 

Supposed to be in the 80's again this weekend. I see a swim in Andy's future. Bummer he wasn't feeling well the other day when it was so nice. Ah, well. More time for the water to get warmer.


----------



## Aislinn

Hope Andy gets his swim this weekend! It's so great to hear good news!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

DANNY

Hoping Andy gets to go for a walk and swim!! Check with his Cancer Doctor about the swim first though, to make sure it's alright for him. My Husbands, Sister's Golden, caught something swimming in a lake!!


----------



## Aislinn

I thought about taking Dakota for a swim at the lake this weekend, but with the flooding have decided to wait until the levels go down. Plus I want to make sure the alligators are still at the north end of the lake. Andy is going to love his swim I bet!


----------



## dborgers

(CUE: ethereal music)

I see swimming in Andy's future ... Sunday or Monday (Dr. Wang said it would be good for him). Maybe a walk (no running yet) since his ACL seems to be doing well enough. And a drive thru treat ... I see videos being posted on his thread ...


----------



## dborgers

Aislinn, I hope the alligators will HATE your end of the lake. 

Karen, Dr. Wang said it would be good for him. Nothing on the lake but a handful of marinas on 120 miles of coastline. The water's so clean you could drink it if need be. You can see the bottom where it's 40' deep.


----------



## coppers-mom

Even if Andy doesn't get to go swimming, I'll bet he gets a drive through treat.:smooch:

It's wonderful to hear he is doing well.:crossfing


----------



## *Laura*

Yes please. We want video. 

Have a great time swimming Andy. WOW Sounds like an amazing lake!!


----------



## dborgers

coppers-mom said:


> Even if Andy doesn't get to go swimming, I'll bet he gets a drive through treat.:smooch:
> 
> It's wonderful to hear he is doing well.:crossfing


I feel pretty good, although there might be a storm. However, I am going to get a drive through treat this weekend. Oh, boy, oh, boy!!



> Yes please. We want video.
> 
> Have a great time swimming Andy. WOW Sounds like an amazing lake!!


Thanks!! I will make sure Danny has his video cam with him. I'm looking especially handsome  Best part is the lake's only a few minutes away and I get to ride home with the windows down and dry off. No rivers feeding into it, spring fed. 3 or four marinas, 120 miles of coastline, and a lot of state parks with camping, etc. BTW, dad says we're going camping a few times this summer. I love camping. I'm going to have a blast!! Then .. hm ... maybe Whitt's barbeque pulled turkey sandwich, or ... oh, dreams of food!!

Andy


----------



## *Laura*

Hey Andy. You lucky dog. I have to wait another 4 months to try out this camping thing.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Hi Andy, Chance here! I love camping as well. One of my favorite summer things is to do river floats. We just float down the river for miles on rafts and I'm allowed to jump off and swim when I feel like it. It's the best. Mom is taking me camping a few times this summer as well. Oh what lucky guys we are to have great parents and so much fun to look forward to. Have a great weekend!


----------



## dborgers

I won't be going camping for another couple months when the campground opens, but I'll be getting to run around in there this weekend anyway. Me and Danny will have the whole place to ourselves. 

Andy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sweet summer plans. I am glad Andy is feeling better and enjoying life. Sending hugs and kisses to a precious boy.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you, Buddy's Mom. I so enjoyed your Buddy's photo album. I was thinking how I can relate to how you may feel as I did. 

I've mentioned my own first golden, Buddy. He came along at a very low point in my life when I'd nearly been killed in a fatal car crash that killed my best friend and nearly me. Drunk driver doing 75 hit us on the side of the freeway in the middle of nowhere and in the middle of the night. Life was very, very hard physically, financially, and emotionally.

When he literally wandered into our lives his eyes were swollen shut from infection, he was pulling a stake on the end of a chain, scared, skin and bones. Someone wasn't obviously wasn't taking care of him at all and didn't care about him. His teeth were worn down from trying to chew the chain and escape. I don't think he'd been where he was long. Just a stray someone treated like s**t. But, he made his escape through sheer willpower. Thank God he did. 

Buddy, like me, bounced back. We helped each other heal. Watching him blossom into the joyful, always happy boy he was meant to be was like watching a miracle unfold. He probably thought the same about me LOL

I know how you feel about losing your Buddy. What helped me more than anything were circumstances not of my own making, but situations I have to believe God worked out .. maybe with Buddy's intervention. Dogs suddenly started showing up on our porch - lost, hurt, hungry, needing someone to care for them until they could heal their bodies and minds and get great forever homes. 

After awhile, I began to realize Buddy wouldn't have wanted me to be sad. We were all about fun and love. Helping new dogs that needed us was what he would have wanted us to do. He had a great life. Maybe he sent them to our door? A lot suddenly began showing up one after another. Coincidence? Hmmmm I wonder. Anyway, we finally adopted another golden, Trevor, from TVGRR. When Trevor went to the bridge with a waggy tail restored, then we adopted Henry. Both seniors who needed their last days to be better than those that came before. Then we adopted Andy 10 years ago. We've loved them all equally, and never looked for one to replace another in our hearts, nor expected them to be anything but who and what they are.

Here are a couple pictures of Buddy. I have so many, but these are out on the mantle, so I grabbed a couple to scan, crop, and post. When Buddy went to the bridge I was crushed. He'll always live in my heart. And when I get to see him again I have no doubt he'll bowl me over with kisses ... and thank me for taking care of his friends. Most of all, I'll get to properly communicate - in language he'll fully understand - how much he did for me. I'm looking forward to seeing him again one day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Your Buddy was beautiful and amazing as his story. 

Thank you for your kind words. I've just made that album with a few pictures I first found, as a friend on this forum asked for some. They were not the best ones or the favorite ones, they were just first I bumped into that day. There are hundreds of them but never enough strength to look thru them.

Under the light "pressure" from my husband I started the search for a golden puppy. I have asked my Buddy for the guidance and help.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's Mom

If you are, you needn't worry about dishonoring Buddy's memory by getting another golden. He wants you to be happy. Another dog needs the very loving heart and life you have to offer him or her. It isn't ever replacing one with another. Just more love and memories to add to life's treasure chest of shiny days and experiences.

I'm so glad you've been so kind as to post here on Andy's thread. Just tonight, I had sweet memories of so many times during the years we had with our Buddy because of you. Even though he's gone, the love has never faded. 

I have a feeling when you get another golden - boy or girl, puppy or adult rescue - you'll know Buddy is smiling because you are. He's happy and having fun in Heaven, but he'll be rejoicing when you are laughing again. 

When you feel the wind washing over the smile on your face one day soon, think of it as the wash of Buddy wagging his tail because he knows you're happy


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Thank you, Buddy's Mom. I so enjoyed your Buddy's photo album. I was thinking how I can relate to how you may feel as I did.
> 
> I've mentioned my own first golden, Buddy. ...
> Buddy, like me, bounced back. We helped each other heal. Watching him blossom into the joyful, always happy boy he was meant to be was like watching a miracle unfold. He probably thought the same about me LOL


What a wonderful story. I truly believe that they're in our lives for a reason, whether or not we understand it at the moment. I've gained (and learned) more than I can ever express from my time with Hannah. 

Thank you for mentioning Buddy's mom forever's photo album - somehow all this time, I'd never seen it. 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I've just made that album with a few pictures I first found, as a friend on this forum asked for some. They were not the best ones or the favorite ones, they were just first I bumped into that day. There are hundreds of them but never enough strength to look thru them.


The pictures are just wonderful! I loved them all - I don't think I could pick a favorite if I tried. I'm so glad you posted them - even if it's taken me months to find them.  I can feel Buddy's loving heart coming right through the lens - even the picture of him snoozing!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hubbub said:


> The pictures are just wonderful! I loved them all - I don't think I could pick a favorite if I tried. I'm so glad you posted them - even if it's taken me months to find them.  I can feel Buddy's loving heart coming right through the lens - even the picture of him snoozing!


 
Thank you hubbub for your kind words too. My Buddy was the one and only like Hannah is, and Andy and all the others.

My Buddy came for a visit in my dream last night. Unfortunately I cant remember the details of our talk but we had long dialog asking each other questions and giving the answers back. I was amazed with him talking and we laughed a lot, that's I remember.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's Mom,

I believe that's how spirits can communicate with us - when our conscious minds are out of the way. My dad came to me one night when I was in my early 20's telling me he'd passed away. It was quite a long involved dream and very emotional. When I woke up my pillow was literally drenched. I didn't know he'd died until I found the telegram under the door telling me he had when I woke up from that dream. That made a believer of me


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Under the light "pressure" from my husband I started the search for a golden puppy. I have asked my Buddy for the guidance and help.




You brought tears to my eyes--it makes me so happy to think you are starting a search for a golden puppy.


----------



## dborgers

*To help other dogs diagnosed with cancer*

I'd like to thank Hotel4Dogs for telling me about a wonderful way to help other dogs diagnosed with lymphoma and other cancers in the future. They are doing research on cures for canine cancers, and anyone with a dog diagnosed with cancer can ask their vet to participate.

This interests me, because a similar way to help someone else proved to be a light at a dark time in the past, and make what was an incredibly sad time fill with light. 

My sister, Beverly, died from cancer not so long ago. 

I was in the parking lot of the hospital about 45 minutes after she passed. Beverly had wanted to be an organ donor. The last time we spoke she expressed how she regretted she couldn't be an organ donor. With a shrug she said "well, probably nothing can be of any use to anyone with all this cancer." She did request I donate her hair - which she'd let grow out after ending chemo - to "Locks of Love", an organization that makes wigs for pediatric cancer patients.

So, there I am in the parking lot of the hospital, minutes after life support was removed, in a puddle of grief. The phone rings. The gentleman said he was from the Michigan Eye Bank, and asked if Beverly had ever considered being an organ donor. I told him that yes, indeed, she wanted to be, but because of the cancer she was disappointed she wouldn't be able to help someone else. He responded that the corneas could be used for research or even possibly transplants that could restore the sight of someone else. I'll tell ya, the moment became much brighter and my spirits lifted instantly. I enthusiastically answered yes, and added that it was Beverly's wish to help someone else. This is the letter I received about 3 months later:










Beverly:










Having shared that story about how bad events can help someone else, and how it brought light to the deep sadness over losing my sister (we are natural brother and sister - adopted together), I was very happy to hear about this program where Andy can help other dogs in the future. We'll have to have TVGRR vouch for his being a golden, because, of course, we don't know his background other than that he was dumped at a kill shelter at a year or two old.

Here is the contact information Rhonda Hovan of GRCA (Golden Retriever Club of America) kindly sent so individuals with a dog diagnosed with any form of cancer can participate. Wouldn't it be great if there is a cure found in the near future? We're on the cusp of great strides in genetic and other therapies that could put an end to this horrible disease. Speaking for myself, knowing Andy's journey might be able to help other dogs in the future is making this experience meaningful. 
*
To have your pet who's been diagnosed with cancer participate in helping find a cure:*

Sending Samples | Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard

Thank you to Hotel4Dogs for telling me about this  Wonderful. Just wonderful to know. 

This site - full of amazing, kindhearted people offering words of encouragement, information, and camaraderie - is making this experience a fun journey rather than a long walk down a lonely road. Thank you all


----------



## dborgers

> Originally Posted by *Buddy's mom forever*
> _
> Under the light "pressure" from my husband I started the search for a golden puppy._




I second DallasGold!  Perhaps even a year or two year old 'golden puppy' from a rescue?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Danny, your sister was a wonderful person, thinking of the others to the end. I am glad her last wish came true, to donate the eyes for someone else to see again.
You must be very proud of her.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Danny, your sister was a wonderful person, thinking of the others to the end. I am glad her last wish came true, to donate the eyes for someone else to see again.
> You must be very proud of her.


I am SO proud of her. Every time I think about the little girl somewhere with Beverly's beautiful hair or the two people who can now see it makes me smile.


----------



## dborgers

We're off to the lake. 

"YEAH!!" - Andy


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope you had fun at the lake!! 

I just wanted to say the story of donating your sister's eyes was tear producing--my own Mom is a cornea recipient thanks to the donation of some kind-hearted soul like your sister.


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> I hope you had fun at the lake!!
> 
> I just wanted to say the story of donating your sister's eyes was tear producing--my own Mom is a cornea recipient thanks to the donation of some kind-hearted soul like your sister.


We had a BLAST at the lake. I'm putting together a video now. Andy had a BALL!!!

That's terrific your mom was able to have her sight restored. The decision for me to donate Bev's corneas was a split second "YES!". She would have been so happy. Made the pain of her passing that much less and provided something happy amid all the grief. I encourage everyone to be an organ donor


----------



## dborgers

*Andy goes swimming !!*

The poor guy's been cooped up for 4 months with activities limited to eating and going in the yard to do his biz.

(Drum roll please)

After months of bad reactions to chemo and a mildly torn ACL thanks to Prednisone, Andy's leg finally healed well enough after 3 months and the weather and lake warmed up (66 degree water temps and rising) enough for him to finally have a day of fun! And, BOY did he. Andy splashed around for about an hour altogether, plus had some nice walking around the campground. Yeah!!






The lake level is usually over the rocks. The Army Corp of Engineers just released some through the hydroelectric dam after heavy rains. At the campsite you saw it's usually right up to the edge, covering the rocks.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Wow, I am so happy to see Andy enjoying nice weather today. Finally he was able to have some fun, swimming and running. He will have a good sleep tonight.
Sending hugs and kisses to sweet boy.


----------



## Jingers mom

It does my heart good to see your Andy swimming and playing. Thank you so much for sharing his story with us.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you. It was SO good to see him finally having some fun again. 

We'll still have to keep his activity somewhat limited until his back leg is 100%, but he's doing pretty darned well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

aaah, that warms my heart and gives me such a wonderful happy feeling to start the morning! So glad Andy got to swim and run! He looks FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Just loved the video of Andy-he REALLY HAD a blast. Makes my heart sing just watching him!!

Your Sister's story was so touching-God Bless her and all of the people lives she has made so wonderful!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I am sooo happy to see Andy out there doing what he loves. I am impressed with all the energy he had for his swim!! That is great! Looks like an amazing lake you guys live nearby. I can't wait until the weather warms up to do that with Chance. The video is great to watch. Love how Andy just sticks his head out. Chance he too scared for his head to be out of the window, he just rests it on the bottom just enough to have his nose out. Looked like a fun day! Glad you guys are enjoying every minute! Jealous of the weather. Sending belly rubs to Andy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yay Andy, he certainly was on a mission. Beautiful campground/Recreation area you have to enjoy. 

Great to see Andy doing so well and enjoying life, way to go Andy!


----------



## dborgers

We're going to go every other day the next couple weeks until I'm sure his leg is 100%. I was really encouraged yesterday at how well it was doing. The usual 6 week recuperation time was at 10 weeks yesterday. Ya, we're lucky to have that lake so nearby. 120 miles of coastline. Quite pristine with lots of access. Virgin coastline, many little islands, and 8 or 10 state parks. Even on a summer weekend just a few boats. Andy and I both love it.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I'm pretty sure Andy is still getting Tramadol, right? So last visit to the vet I asked about the pills and prices because it was a $500 bill, which is usual when I take him down to OSU. I asked why it's so high compared to the other weeks when I go to a local vet. Well, the ended up taking off the tramadol which was around $125 for 300 pills. The doctor wrote a prescription and I took it to wal-mart today, $16.78 for that same amount!! Saved me over $100. I don't know if you guys get tramadol for your vet but if so I would ask them about going to wal-mart to have it filled. I couldn't believe the difference! Hope all is great with Andy today.


----------



## dborgers

Andy takes Tramadol. Same thing you did .. WalMart $4 prescription. We've also been getting the Cyclophosphamide at Walgreens since going to the new doc. A lot cheaper than they were charging us at his former oncologist - BluePearl.

Andy's having a great day. Lounging right now .. he's a pro LOL We're going back to the lake now. He says "YEAH!!"


----------



## dborgers

We went swimming again. Andy's sleeping ... snoring. Man, is the lake pretty. Bluer than the sky. Leaves are out. Just a beautiful 80 degree day. Didn't make a video today, just yesterday.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

This absolutely warms my heart!! I'm so happy that you & Andy have been able to have these amazing days together.


----------



## *Laura*

I am so happy to see Andy's video and see him having so much fun at the lake!!! This makes me so happy. What a sweetie pie. How lucky you are to have this lake at your doorstep


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  No one is happier Andy's swimming again than Andy LOL

The lake is about a 7-10 minute drive depending on whether we go to the near or far side. The campground in the video is on the far side and takes about 15 minutes to get to. Jane and I are thinking about a mini-vacation at the cabins near the dam towards the end of the video. They have pontoon, powerboat, and jet ski rentals. Sometimes parasailing. I just joined the Nashville Sailing Club (not as stuffy as it sounds LOL). $150 a year, and you can take out Hobie Cats, Sunfish, and such sailing. More my speed. Why?:

I bought a used motorboat about 10 years ago ... long sad story. One of those "two best days in a boat owner's life are the day you buy it and the day you sell it" stories. Plus, lessons in using a white T-shirt and paddle to attract attention.

First time I put it in the water I forgot to put the plug in (at the boat ramp in Andy's swimming video. Ah, memories). Some guy yelled, "Hey! Is that your boat?!!" By the time I rushed back to the ramp with the trailer there was already a foot of water in it. Barely got it out of the water to drain. Finally did, and put the plug in like most people would know to do. LOL 

The water pump broke about 3 miles from the boat ramp in the middle of the lake as the sun was going down. Got a $180 ticket from Barney Fife and his three trainees for not having a Fish & Wildlife sticker I was told I had 30 days to get when I bought the license. They wouldn't tow me to the boat ramp I'd put in at. Had to hitch hike - in the dark - 2 miles back to the trailer. Got it fixed. $400. 

Next time out (It's a chilly October by now) - after 7 months worth of "Tuesdays" later waiting to get the water pump fixed - the throttle cable broke. Sun's going down. The boat's doing 40 mph in circles as I head to the engine to shut it off with the emergency shutoff switch - without, hopefully, being tossed overboard. Flagged down the only other boat a mile away and got a tow to the boat ramp. Said I needed a tuneup and a flux capacitor or somesuch (I didn't think so, but went along anyway) $500+. Got a call the next spring - 5 months later - hey man, your boat's ready. They might have had to mine the ore to make the thing-a-ma-giggy I didn't think I needed in the first place. Who knows?

Each fix so far was a "call me Tuesday", and I would ... every Tuesday for months. "Sorry, man. Been REAL busy. I promise you I'll get to it this week. Call me Tuesday" - and so it went. OK. Enough with trailering it, I thought. Next year I'll get a slip so I can just drive out and hop in now that I'll have it all fixed up and good to go. Oh ... don't count your chickens before they hatch:

Rented a nice covered slip at a marina the next day after picking up my boat with a new throttle cable and expensive thing-a-ma-giggy . "Ah, *THIS* year I'll get to enjoy it!". First sunny day in March I'm on my way 12 miles up the lake for a burger, which I got. I'm heading back, all full of myself - stretching my arms, soaking in the wind in my face and remains of the setting sun. I am in boat heaven!! *BOOM!! *Hit a rock with the lower unit about 5 miles from the marina - as the sun kissed the horizon. GRWLLABL&&T&&**E!!!! - the engine went. Cracked the lower unit wide open. Oil in the water. This doesn't look good. Sun's going down - only one boat about a mile away. Managed to flag him down and got towed back to the marina. "You need to have Bobby there across the lake fix it. He'll do you right", the guy who ran the marina said. OK. Maybe 'Bobby' will work out ... So, I pull it with a long rope over the the trailer I've gone home to get. Drive home in the dark. The next day I drove it to "Bobby's Marine":

Bobby (taking off cap and scratching head): " I don't think I can weld it. I'll look for another lower unit. Call me Tuesday." So, I called every Tuesday from March until about the end of October, when I finally give up. Figured I'd call him in the spring. The day after Thanksgiving - as I'm sitting down with my in-laws for a belated Thanksgiving dinner: "Hey, man, this is Bobby. Sorry I ain't called you before now. Guess I _could_ weld that lower unit for you for only $790. Plus, I think you need a flux capacitor (or some thing-a-ma-giggy) That'll only run you $1120" (business must have been slow).

Me: (long pause) "Bobby, just keep the boat". Click.

That's my boat owner story. Moral of the story: Never buy the first used boat you see in March. LOL

Sailing sounds REALLY good! Andy can go too.


----------



## *Laura*

ha ha.....great boat story. Not so great for you but great story. Yes sailing sounds REALLY good for you and Andy. Even a canoe sounds good after your story


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> We went swimming again. Andy's sleeping ... snoring. Man, is the lake pretty. Bluer than the sky. Leaves are out. Just a beautiful 80 degree day. Didn't make a video today, just yesterday.


Everything you and Andy have been through during the past few months, makes this day even more special to be able to enjoy it together. Most of all for you to be able to watch your special boy Andy enjoying the simple pleasures in life which means the most.

Each day is a gift, make the most of it and appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## dborgers

It is indeed a joy watching him have fun again.

Andy has some kind of rash on his belly. Off to the vet we go.


----------



## dborgers

Not sure why the rash. Left with antibiotic spray and Andy's belly clipped short to make it easier to apply.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Maybe something in the lake water?


----------



## Lilliegrace

wen get our Tramadol at Walgreens. A fraction of the price.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now catching up and loved watching Andy swimming!! What a VICTORY after all that you and him have been through. Also loved watching him enjoy a burger!! Keeping him in our thoughts and prayers that he enjoys many years of swimms and burgers to come!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Maybe something in the lake water?


I'm not thinking so. The water is so clean. Not a drop of pollution. I saw a flea on him today at the vet - the most likely culprit. Andy's allergic to them ... one bite and he breaks out in a rash. He must have picked it up at the lake. I just gave him a Sulfadene/Oatmeal bath, sprayed the antibiotic on his belly, and applied Advantage. I wasn't sure he could use flea/tick prevention, but Dr. Wang's fill in (she's out of the country) said it's fine. I think it'll be taken care of now.

It's like a lot of little red bumps ... sort of like chicken pox. Doesn't look like flea bites. When I gave him a bath I didn't see one flea in the water. He might have picked that up at the vet's office as we waited nearly an hour in the waiting room. Don't know for sure. We'll see if the medicated shampoo and antibiotic spray do the trick.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That sounds good. Please keep us posted, you know how much we love Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks. I see a new dog in your future


----------



## dborgers

Princess Di

That was a fish sandwich in the video. Dr. Wang said 'no more double cheeseburgers' after seeing the video. Chicken and fish it is. Home cooked burgers, maybe. Andy emailed Dr. Wang to let her know he's been a good boy since that decree came down. LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Hoping you find the culprit for Andy's bumps-keep us posted!!
Love Andy's videos!!
Has Andy ever eaten fish before? Could he be allergic to the fish sandwhich?


----------



## Aislinn

I wonder if a capstar would help when you go to the lake? They might be able to get one bite in, but no more. SO happy to see Andy enjoying himself! He is so blessed to have you for a Dad!


----------



## dborgers

Andy has had fish a zillion times. It's a lot better this morning after the Genimicin spray.
I hadn't heard of Capstar. I'm going to call and check if it's OK during chemo and get some to have on hand. 

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Give Andy some ear scratches for me!! Hope he is doing better!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy and Danny

Hoping you both have a beautiful day. Has Andy been on a walk?


----------



## dborgers

We've been on a couple short walks. I want to build up his leg more with swimming before we resume our usual nightly 30-45 minute off leash walk/run. His leg is doing so much better. I can see even more improvement since our swims Sunday and Monday. Didn't want to take him back to the lake until his belly is 100% cleared up, and it looks like that'll be tomorrow at the pace it's going. Went back to the vet yesterday and got some steroid spray.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I hope Andy's rash is better. I noticed Chance has been itching more because the grass is growing now. Allergy season...I really think he has grown out of it for the most part since he has been older. Chance always gets a rash from fleas as well. As soon as the weather got nice I asked the vet about flea meds. He is on Advantage as well. Belly rubs to Andy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope rash will go away soon so Andy can go swimming again.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've not been on much in a few days--so sorry to hear Andy has a rash now. It seems these chemo dogs are more susceptible to things. When Barkley was doing his chemo, his oncologist wanted us to continue with our Frontline Plus, but we adjusted the days we did it to not interfere with the chemotherapy days--they didn't want it within 5 days of the treatment. Barkley's allergies went crazy during his chemotherapy--I wonder if Andy is more susceptible as well as a result of the chemo drugs--of course this is also the worst season in decades as well.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



Dallas Gold said:


> I've not been on much in a few days--so sorry to hear Andy has a rash now. It seems these chemo dogs are more susceptible to things. When Barkley was doing his chemo, his oncologist wanted us to continue with our Frontline Plus, but we adjusted the days we did it to not interfere with the chemotherapy days--they didn't want it within 5 days of the treatment. Barkley's allergies went crazy during his chemotherapy--I wonder if Andy is more susceptible as well as a result of the chemo drugs--of course this is also the worst season in decades as well.



DANNY: I think Dallas Gold has a good point here. 
I like that you're taking it slow with Andy's walks until his leg is built up more with swimming. Can't be too careful.


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that the swimming was helping his leg. Praying that the rash is healing so that he can get back to more swimming!


----------



## dborgers

The steroid spray is doing the trick. The rash is almost completely gone. We'll be swimming tomorrow. Yeah! His leg is taking about double the time it normally would have. Usually 6 weeks. We're at 10 weeks now. Slowly but surely. He limps just a little when he first gets up from a prone position, but walks normally within a couple steps.

We started him on Frontline this morning. Dr. Root said it's OK (Andy's regular vet). Dr. Wang is still out of the country until next week, so it'll be until then we know whether or not he can start heartworm prevention or not. DALLAS GOLD, did your dog do heartworm prevention during chemo?


----------



## *Laura*

That's great Danny that Andy's rash is clearing up. Andy hope you can get into that beautiful lake for a swim tomorrow


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> That's great Danny that Andy's rash is clearing up. Andy hope you can get into that beautiful lake for a swim tomorrow


Thanks  He's _definitely_ going swimming tomorrow. Depending on how much wind we have I'm taking him sailing too.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad to hear that Andy continues to make progress!

I wonder if using an underwater treadmill would help him. Here's one place in Nashville that has one: Canine Rehabilitation of Nashville - Physical Rehabilitation for your Companion Animal, k9 physical therapy.


----------



## dborgers

Goldens Girl

Thanks. It's quite a ways from us. The neighbors have also donated the use of their pool, which they're opening this next week. No telling where he picked up this rash, but it's gone now. He never had a problem in the 10 years we've been going to the lake. It's quite pristine. He walked around in a lot of tall grass last Sunday to. It may have even been from brushing against something he was allergic to.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

That is great about the neighbors donating their pool!!


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that his belly has cleared up and that he gets to go SWIMMING tomorrow!! Is there any chance that he got into some poison ivy?


----------



## dborgers

PrincessDi said:


> So glad that his belly has cleared up and that he gets to go SWIMMING tomorrow!!


Thank you  He absolutely loves it. 



> Is there any chance that he got into some poison ivy?


Is there any chance that he got into some poison ivy?[/quote]Could be. The vet didn't suggest it as a possibility. Not sure. It wasn't a horrible rash - and only on his belly. He's never gotten one before swimming at the lake. We don't have any fleas in the house. I saw one on him at the vet's office. One would have been enough for him to have an allergic reaction. He has a rather sensitive system.

*KAREN:* Ya, that was very nice of my neighbors. They love Andy. We'll have to see how that goes. I don't want to be an imposition.


----------



## Lilliegrace

watch Andy run...................way to go.


----------



## dborgers

Well, Andy threw up this morning. Gave him a Cerenia and shot some Pepto Bismol in him to calm his stomach down. Probably our fault for giving him some bites of oriental food. Won't repeat that one. Storms coming in, so no swimming in any event. He's very clingy today and wants to be right next to us.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh, Andy, feel better sweet boy. Get some extra loving and stick to the good stuff... steak, hamburgs, etc. Ear rubs from our crew.


----------



## *Laura*

Cuddle up good and I hope your storm passes quickly. Sorry that Andy wasn't feeling 100% today


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Sorry Andy has such a weak stomach with Chemo. Chance has decided that he hates fish this week unless I cook it until it's like beef jerky, but loves his chicken. He goes through weird eating habits with his chemo. Today I did give him a hotdog, regular icecream, and a bite of my steak...so if he is going to get sick, it would be now. He is running around no problems though so I am lucky. When he doesn't want to eat his fish though I just want to see him eat. I tried the pepto when he was first diagnosed and he spit it out at me, lol. I can't get him to ever take pepto again. Hope Andy is feeling better, I know when you see him sick it is upsetting. Prayers for no more belly aches!


----------



## dborgers

_I can't get him to ever take pepto again.

_We use a syringe that's about 3/4" in diameter. 2 tbs of Pepto. I put the end in his mouth and push the plunger slowly while he swallows. Works like a charm.

It's my fault Andy got sick. I shouldn't have given him bites of my oriental food last night. Too spicy for him, I think. Made him a little brown rice and chicken tonight and he ate it gladly. He seems to be feeling fine now.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Awww.... Andy, sorry your tummy's been feeling bad and the storms are so scary. 

Glad the boy is feeling better today. I hope he can go swimming tomorrow. I may take my crew down to the creek for swimming and wading. It was so hot today they didn't last long at the park. 

Give Andy some extra ear and belly rubs from me. Hope you have a quiet evening.


----------



## vjm1639

Chance Benjamin said:


> Sorry Andy has such a weak stomach with Chemo. Chance has decided that he hates fish this week unless I cook it until it's like beef jerky, but loves his chicken. He goes through weird eating habits with his chemo. Today I did give him a hotdog, regular icecream, and a bite of my steak...so if he is going to get sick, it would be now. He is running around no problems though so I am lucky. When he doesn't want to eat his fish though I just want to see him eat. I tried the pepto when he was first diagnosed and he spit it out at me, lol. I can't get him to ever take pepto again. Hope Andy is feeling better, I know when you see him sick it is upsetting. Prayers for no more belly aches!


How about the pepto pills? You can easily disguise them.


----------



## Aislinn

Glad Andy appears to be feeling better. Give him a good petting from me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Andy, I hope you are feeling much better now and have a wonderful Sun(ny)day with your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Praying with the pepto and the storms passing that Andy will be feeling better!


----------



## Lilliegrace

Big smoochy hugs to my boy. Gracie loves the rain and storms. She wont swim but loves to run in the puddles.
Maybe you could hide the pepto in a small piece of cheese burger. I want to get a cat, so we took Grace to Petco to see how she acts around cats. She ignored them while the felines spat and hissed at her.
Is Andy a cat doggie?


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny
Hoping Andy's tummy is feeling better!!


----------



## dborgers

Just got back from the vet where Andy got a Cerenia shot. He threw up twice today. No food until tomorrow night. Just rest and water.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hey, Andy! What's going on sweet boy? I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## hubbub

Oh Andy - I'm sorry you aren't feeling well.  I hope the Cerenia works quickly and settles your tummy sooner rather than later. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Praying that Andy is feeling better! We love you, Andy.


----------



## *Laura*

How are you feeling today Andy?? I hope your tummy has settled


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So sorry to hear Andy's not feeling well, hope he's better today.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I am so sorry Andy is feeling puny. I hope the Cerenia gets him through this and quickly. It is so scary when they are sick and I hate fasting days! Ugh! Please give him some soft hugs from me.


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Just got back from the vet where Andy got a Cerenia shot. He threw up twice today. No food until tomorrow night. Just rest and water.


Oh Andy! I'm so sorry you're not feeling well! I hope you feel better son. Hugs and licks from Mercy.


----------



## dborgers

Andy just had another episode. Dr. Wang is back and said drop him off and she'll give him another shot of Cerenia to calm his stomach down and run some tests.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the update. Sending healing thoughts to Nashville.


----------



## *Laura*

We'll be waiting for updates...Glad that Dr. Wang is back now


----------



## dborgers

I dropped Andy off. Dr. Wang is going to give him a Cerenia shot, do blood work, and give him an ultrasound just to ensure there's nothing more serious going on. 

The dermatologist is going to look at his belly as well. The little red bumps from last week went down, but larger patches of red (the largest 1" X 2") began appearing yesterday morning. I'll report back after I pick him up in a couple hours.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Praying that it is nothing serious for Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Just got back from picking up Andy from Dr. Wang. What a trooper she is. Got in at 7:30 this morning after flying in from China on Saturday - jet lagged. We so appreciate her taking the time to see Andy. Here's what she reported:

Andy got an ultrasound to ensure he didn't have a tumor in his GI tract, which is something she said can happen when they have lymphoma. Nothing there. He's still in remission. Did a renal blood panel. No problems. That's very good news. He received a shot of something (not Cerenia) for his nausea. He drank water there off and on all day and didn't have a problem with nausea. Dr.Wang wanted to keep an eye on him today, so he's been there since this morning. He didn't have any nausea. She instructed us to give him Cerenia when he got home, and I did. He drank half a big bowl of water when he walked in the door. What she was hoping he'd do. 

The stuff on his stomach is an infection, not poison ivy or a reaction to flea bites or anything like that. She said it'll clear up little by little. Normally, she'd give him antibiotics for 6-8 weeks, but because he's doing chemo that's out. She said 'let's see how that goes. If we need to do something by Thursday I'll figure out what we can do. Probably a topical.'

Andy went straight to his bed and is sleeping. He can't eat until tomorrow afternoon. A tablespoon at a time - chicken and rice only. Dr. Wang also said he can no longer have beef. Just chicken, fish, etc. Rich foods of any kind will set his stomach off. She said he's one of those dogs who, when they begin having nausea, will not come out of it without medication to stop the GI spasms. 

We'll have to see how he's doing by Thursday before his Doxorubicin chemo. She said preferably she'd like for him to be able to do it because he had the delay a couple weeks ago due to nausea, and it isn't a good idea to have too many times with delays. If need be, he'll do chemo next Monday if he isn't eating normally by Thursday. Poor guy. He's just had one little problem after another. If he's doing OK by Thursday I'll take him swimming after I pick him up from chemo.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I can see some good news there. You have really good vet Andy, she really cares about you. I pray for things to clear up soon so you are back to normal. Sending a lots of hugs and kisses. Guess what? It is Chance's birthday today.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for the prayers and encouraging words. 

Yes, good news for the most part. The phrase "he's still in remission ... I didn't see anything on the ultrasound" are great words to hear. We are _very_ lucky to have found Dr. Wang. What a loving vet. She obviously loves Andy, and the feeling is mutual. While she was kneeling next to me giving his report Andy scooched up and put his head in her lap and wagged his tail.

Yes, Chance's birthday!! So cute in his hat and glasses. MAJOR BIG Birthday party this weekend. Fun, fun, fun!!
The latest post on Chance, fellow lymphoma patient: Chance's Lymphoma CHOP protocol 


His thread here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ces-lymphoma-chop-protocol-7.html#post1677878)


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> The phrase "he's still in remission ... I didn't see anything on the ultrasound" are great words to hear.


They are wonderful words  

I hope that Andy feels better moment by moment - I am so thankful you all found Dr Wang.


----------



## dborgers

TY, Hubbub. Dr. Wang was a godsend. I think you know how it was going with the last doc. What a disaster that was!

I'm glad you're keeping us updated on Hannah's 'Grab bag of issues' thread. 

Hope she's feeling well. She's such a sweetie pie. We're praying for and thinking about you both every day.


----------



## AtticusJordie

Glad to hear those encouraging words. May they continue. Andy has 3 Golden buddies here (and two humans) who are rooting for him (and you!).

Good thoughts coming y'uns ways (that's Pittsburghese).

SJ


----------



## dborgers

TY SJ  If you were from NJ I'd say "tanks" LOL I've been to Pittsburgh more than a couple times. Great people.


----------



## SandyK

Very happy that Andy is still in remission!! Glad you have Dr. Wang. Sorry Andy can't have any more hamburgers....but if it is better for his stomach, he will get used to it.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad that Andy is still in remission. Will pray for him and you!
Thank God for DR. WANG-How could she help but love him!!


----------



## 2golddogs

It really is wonderful news Andy is still in remission. Sending prayers for your sweet, special boy.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so sorry Andy can't have those hamburgers any more, but glad it isn't anything more serious.
Copper kept having skin infections after his splenectomy and one of the early ones was a huge mass they thought was a mast cell. He beat the odds again that time and it was infection from a bug bite. It turns out that any break in his skin would get infected after his splenectomy. What finally worked in addition to antibiotics and ultimately to keep the infections from starting was a chlorhexadine shampoo from the vet we sued 2x a week- Duoxo I believe. Maybe you could use that on Andy and heal up his skin.

Hugs and kisses to the lovely boy and hopes and prayers he continues to feel well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good to hear Andy is improving. 

Dr. Wang is a god send, I know you are truly grateful to have her caring for your special boy.


----------



## dborgers

I"m cooking some rice and chicken and am going to puree it. Dr. Wang said one tablespoon every hour to get his stomach used to eating again. He doesn't have much energy, but I wouldn't expect him to have much after not holding anything down for 3 days. He mostly wants to sleep and be close right now.

As to his tummy, his immune system isn't the best because of the chemo, so it'll take awhile. It does look better than it did a couple days ago. Slowly but surely. I got some RX shampoo from our other vet this morning. I think tonight or tomorrow morning I'll give his belly a wash. He seems pretty weak now, so I'm reluctant to do it until he's had some nourishment and gets a little strength back.


----------



## dborgers

He sniffed the pureed chicken and rice and turned his head. I put a bite in his mouth, he spit it out.

So, I picked him up and put him in the car and we went to Whitt's Barbeque. They sell turkey sandwiches. I bought just pulled turkey meat and handed him two bites in a row. "Sniff sniff ... gulp". No problem. Right down the hatch. So, a couple bites of pulled turkey every hour it is for now.

UPDATE 3:35 pm CST: After the first two bites of pulled turkey he turned his head away when I came with more an hour later. I put a dab of peanut butter on it the next time and got him to take another tablespoon worth. We just got back from the vets where I got him a B-12 shot. With his energy level so low from not keeping anything down since Friday I figured it would help. Always has in the past. Made a sluice of an appetite stimulant (warm water w/pill in syringe - shake it up) and got that down him. He's sleeping now.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Andy, you are breaking my heart. Please feel better soon. I so remember that horrible feeling when Megs refused food. You want to help them and feel so helpless. Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Andy starts to feel better soon. I also know how awful it is when they refuse food because of what we went through with Daisy.

Hopefully he will start to improve very soon, you're in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Praying Andy gets his appetite back and gets more energy.
I am so sorry he isn't feeling good!!
I know that having you near him is the best medicine!


----------



## Aislinn

Remission! Wonderful news! What about trying some puppy mush? Grind down a little kibble very fine and add Gerber baby chicken, the 'mush' kind. You can add a little water to make it soupy even. A couple of tablespoons at a time? And try warming it. Also, I use the Gerber baby chicken 'fingers' or 'sticks' as my bait in the show ring. It's very soft and mushy itself and the dogs love it. Hope he's feeling more himself very soon!


----------



## dborgers

TY for the encouraging words  It's tough when they turn away food. Especially a food NUT like Andy. Just so out of character. 

Aislinn: I'm going to go to the store and get some baby food. Who'd have thunk it? The thought made my wife and I chuckle out loud, but hey, it might work. Peanut butter is the only thing he's been interested in, but with it being rich that's going contrary to what Dr. Wang said she wanted him eating. We'll try the baby food and get back to you.


----------



## GoldenMum

Prayers that Andy gets his appetite back...bless you guys..


----------



## dborgers

Bought the baby food. Coaxed him into eating one bite of Gerber chicken & vegetables. Turned his nose up to more. Same with the chicken fingers. I hope his appetite will return on its own tomorrow. Normally, he'll eat anything at all - as much as we'll feed him. He's supposed to have Doxorubicin for chemo Thursday, but at this rate I doubt he'll be up to it.


----------



## *Laura*

Aw Danny so sorry to read that Andy isn't feeling 100% ...always thinking of Andy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending more prayers for Andy. Don't know what to suggest, had that experience with Buddy, very hard to watch when one who would eat anything turns head away. I hope B-12 and good sleep will bring his appetite back.


----------



## hubbub

I've been thinking of you all throughout the day and then while at work. I hope things turn around soon and Andy's more interested in food. I know it breaks your heart when they *aren't* themselves.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for the kind thoughts and well wishes 

I microwaved some turkey bacon (all natural) and he ate about 5 slices while on his bed just now with seeming relish chased down with a small bowl of cold water. Encouraging. I guess after he's been sick for days only certain foods appeal to him.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh no...I'm sorry Andy isn't feeling good. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad and encouraged that Andy ate some of the turkey bacon and had water! Going to light a candle for him!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hugs and prayers on the way. Andy, please feel better soon.


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing all the best for Andy! I hope he feels better soon, he is a trooper!


----------



## *Laura*

Hey Andy. EAT. That's an order from your Canadian Bro. Lots of licks Buddy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Lighting a candle and sending prayers your way for Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy I'm praying for you!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Oh man, I hope Andy gets his appetite back soon. Chance is refusing to eat his veggies, he will push them aside and just eat his chicken. I put some baked beans on them and he goobled them down. This chemo is really messing with Chance's appetite as well. He hasn't gone as far as refusing to eat anything though, I just have to try different foods. The vets didn't tell me not to give him a certain food yet. Obviously I try to stay away from carbs as much as possible, but if he will eat a peanut butter sandwich then I'm happy to see him eat. Hope Andy feels better, we are sending belly rubs!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all 

I put in a call to Dr. Wang this morning. It's her day off. Andy won't get his chemo tomorrow, but I'm dropping him off so Dr. Wang can run some more tests. The doc that was filling in for Dr. Wang said they'd do another blood panel and check for pancreatitis and get to the bottom of why he doesn't want to eat. As I posted Monday, they did a renal blood panel and ultrasound. All that checked out OK.

He even turned down the turkey bacon this morning. At least he's drinking water. A tablespoon of peanut butter is the only thing that he showed interest in.

CHANCE's Mom: Dr. Wang said for him to stay away from rich foods like beef, liver, etc. Other than that she said feed him what we normally do.

His last chemo was two weeks ago tomorrow, so I don't think that's the reason he isn't interested in food. He had an appetite Saturday and Sunday, but threw it up. That was over a week since the last chemo he had, which was the Vincristine - two weeks ago tomorrow. He's always handled that very well anyway. He's up for Doxorubicin, but obviously he won't be able to do that until his GI tract is back to normal.

Thank you for the candles, prayers, and good thoughts


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping Andy in our thoughts and prayers that his appetite improves and that he has more strength. I'm so sorry he isn't feeling good.


----------



## MercyMom

Hoping Andy eats soon. Keeping you and Andy in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Praying they can find why Andy doesn't want to eat.
Do you think his stomach upset could have something to do with the bumps on his belly?


----------



## dborgers

> Do you think his stomach upset could have something to do with the bumps on his belly?


Not that Dr. Wang said Monday. She said he has 'an infection', but can't treat it with antibiotics because of the chemo. It's looking better day by day though.

I just got back from the store, where I bought all kinds of things Andy really, really likes including:

- Roast Chicken
- Sardines in Water
- Pickled Beets
- Tuna Fish

He had an appetite stimulant yesterday and this morning. Nada. All I managed to get in him today was about 2 tbs of peanut butter and 1/4 cup of milk. Peanut butter seems to be the only thing he'll even consider. The furrow of my brow is getting deeper. Hopefully tomorrow will shed some new light. I just hope he hasn't given up or anything like that.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Praying that Andy eats something!!!!
Does he tolerate milk alright?


----------



## Dallas Gold

I was hoping you would post he was doing much better. DRATS. 

Could you refresh me--why can't antibiotics be given with chemo? I thought we gave Barkley metronidazole (sp) during his chemotherapy, but can't remember exactly what we did now.

Sending you all prayers and positive thoughts. Andy, EAT!!


----------



## PrincessDi

On my way to light a candle for Andy with prayers that he starts eating. I know how difficult it is when they refuse food, including their favorites.


----------



## dborgers

Maybe it's another antibiotic they use for skin? I believe he's had Metronidazole earlier in his chemo. Rings a bell.

Andy will drink milk ... after a tablespoon or two of peanut butter.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Have you tempted him with some green tripe??? Usually that is a great incentive for them. Saying prayers for your sweet boy (and you).


----------



## hubbub

you all are at the forefront of my thoughts. thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Have you tempted him with some green tripe??? Usually that is a great incentive for them. Saying prayers for your sweet boy (and you).


I was just about to say that, I do not even know what is it but it was mentioned couple times as good for dogs with no appetite. Sending my prayers, please Andy boy eat, you have to be strong now. On my way to light another candle.


----------



## dborgers

I got Andy to eat one whole sardine (packed in water) in two bites. That's all he wanted.

The problem with the green tripe is Dr. Wang said she wanted him to stay away from organ meat and rich food. I'll have to bring that up in the morning. If he does have something like pancreatitis, that would rule out any rich food. Hurts to eat when you have pancreatitis, I hear.

Glad we have this appointment to drop him off for a battery of tests. I'll probably need nitroglycerin if I have a heart attack when I get the bill LOL

Thanks as always for the prayers and good thoughts. We really appreciate them


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, boy. Adding my good thoughts and positive wishes for tomorrow's appointment. So hard to see a Golden not eating.  Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad at least Andy ate something. Sending best wishes and prayers for tomorrow's tests to come back all good.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

Praying very hard for your tests today.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Hoping Andy does great today and everything goes well. Hopefully the doc can just give you an antibotic that will help him. Wishing you the best!!! What week is this again in his treatment? Praying for a quick turnaround.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I hope there is some good news from Andy today. Please feel better sweet boy. There are so many people thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## dborgers

Andy REALLY needs some prayers. Tomorrow will be one week since he had anything of substance to eat. He hasn't had a drink of water since yesterday. He's been trying to poop, but can't. He's drooling. He's in good spirits, but in very bad shape. I'm taking him over to Dr. Wang in 15 minutes.

CHANCE's mom: This would have been Week 17 - Doxorubicin


----------



## Laurie

Sorry to hear Andy isn't feeling well. C'mon buddy...don't scare your dad!!

Sending hugs and prayers to Andy!


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending LOTS of thoughts and prayers that Andy improves and gets his appetite back. This was the first thread that I checked this morning. So hoping that he improves!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Praying for Andy and you!


----------



## hubbub

Sending them by the bucketload.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Hoping for GOOD news today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Adding my prayers, please Andy feel better.


----------



## coppers-mom

:smooch:Many prayers and good thoughts for you and Andy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Praying for Andy, hope that he gets on okay today!


----------



## *Laura*

Lighting a candle for Andy....I'm thinking about you all day and looking forward to an update....


----------



## dborgers

UPDATE: 

Andy has been admitted to the hospital where Dr. Wang practices for 2-3 days. They have 24 hour vets on staff. 

Here's what I know so far:

I went back over to take one of his quilts, his stuffed duck, and a tennis ball, plus a can of green tripe. Dr. Wang was walking into the reception area to give another report on a chemo patient, and I explained that even though she doesn't want him to have rich food. if it isn't pancreatitis that may be their only hope of getting him started back eating normally. 

His regular blood panel came back OK. High cholesterol. Probably from the peanut butter - which has been about all he's been interested in eating the past week with a few exceptions of a couple bites of sardines and chicken. She sent out another sample to test for pancreatitis, but the results won't come in until tomorrow. Andy will have X-Rays to look for possible blockages. As he seems to want to poop, but can't, blockages can be detected. Since he hasn't had much in the way of food for nearly a week there can't be much in his system. We'll see ...

These are the possible problems:

1. He has an infection. His white count is OK. Don't know if that's still a possibility
2. He has pancreatitis. That can be treated
3. The lymphoma has flared somewhere internally. His external lymph nodes are still normal, so she would consider him still in remission based on those looking OK. X-rays will reveal tumors. She said they could do an endoscopy, but even if they find something options to treat it wouldn't be of any real benefit. At $1700, she said she wouldn't recommend it anyway.
4. Jane saw him walking towards one of the decks with a piece of pizza in his mouth last Thursday - a week ago, the night before he started getting sick. Maybe some sick kid put poison on it. Someone threw it in the yard. About 11 or 12 years ago someone poisoned our Golden, Buddy, and Lhasa, Sandy. They made it, but just barely, so it isn't out of the question. Maybe he ate a mouse? Who knows?

Andy is on an IV saline solution. Dr. Wang will be doing further testing and give him antibiotics if needed.

As a last resort she said she'd give him a steroid, but would do so very reluctantly as this could lead to it becoming less effective should he need a rescue protocol if he comes out of remission (provided lymphoma has not presented internally).

He's in very good hands there. Whatever the outcome we know we and they have done everything we and they can do. I'll update tomorrow after we get the pancreatitis test findings.

She suggested we don't visit until tomorrow so he doesn't feel restless when we leave. He's wagging his tail and saying hi to everyone who passes by. i know they love and care about him. That is so important, especially after our experience with Dr. Kim Johnson at BluePearl and the cavalier, condescending attitude displayed by she and her vet tech. 

This is quite a connundrum. If he isn't well enough to get chemo the lymphoma isn't being treated. Ah, I hope he gets well and can have the fun summer I have planned for him. It's such a bummer his ACL kept him so cooped up and unable to have fun the past 10 weeks. At least he got to go to the lake last Sunday and has been going on walks again. 

Now, we wait.

Thank you all SO very much for the prayers and positive thoughts. Having been through similar situations with other rescues we've adopted, feeling like we aren't going through this alone has and is making this such a more positive time. 

Thank you from the bottom of our hearts for you kindness


----------



## maggsd

Firstly and most important, candle lit & prayers being said for you both. Ive recently joined, but your story has really moved me, I know exactly how your feeling. So I'm hoping with all my heart that Andy comes through this. I truly mean it. Keep strong and know from all the messages that much love is being sent to both of you.


----------



## GoldenMum

My thoughts, prayers, wishes and my heart goes out to you and your family. May Andy have that wonderful summer you've planned.


----------



## PrincessDi

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfingLots of prayers and love being sent to you and Andy! Praying for something treatable so that Andy can enjoy all the summer fun that you've lovingly planned for him.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Praying for Andy!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for updating everyone on how Andy is doing. It sounds as if he's in the right place with wonderful people that care for him. Praying that Andy can come through this and that it's something treatable, he's a very special boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

DANNY

My heart is so heavy that Andy, you and your wife have to go through anymore pain. Praying that they find what is wrong with Andy and that it is fixed lickety-split and that he can come home and swim and walk, as soon as possible!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

You are in my prayers. I know how worried you must be--wish I could take some of it off your shoulders, but all I can do is pray and hope you get positive news soon. 

Are they giving him Vitamin K in case he was poisoned? I hope that wasn't the case. 

HUGS....


----------



## dborgers

_Are they giving him Vitamin K in case he was poisoned? I hope that wasn't the case.

_I'm not sure. But I did tell Dr. Wang about that mysterious piece of pizza and raise the question as to whether or not he might have been poisoned. Where we live only one neighbor is next to a fence. She loves Andy and wouldn't have done it. All our neighbors adore him. Someone would have had to make an effort and walk up to the fence to throw it in the yard. It happend 11 or 12 years ago with two of our other dogs now at the bridge. They recovered, but it was touch and go. Since Andy was carrying the slice in his mouth, if there was poison he only got what he would have come in contact with. Maybe he ate a field mouse or something. Just don't know what's up with Andy. Hoping they'll find out.

Again, thanks for all the prayers. We're worried parents, but Andy is at the best place he could possibly be right now.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Maybe the food wasn't poisoned but just old and rotten-maybe had worms or parasites on it.


----------



## dborgers

_Maybe the food wasn't poisoned but just old and rotten-maybe had worms or parasites on it.

_Could be. It still bothers me someone would make the effort it took to throw it over the fence. Why someone would throw food in the yard is the big question. We know all our neighbors pretty well. Had to be some kids. If they bothered doing that I doubt it was for good reasons. Andy hasn't been hanging out in the yard too much anyway since his ACL injury (which is better now...finally). Barks once a week if that

Thank you (and everyone) for your kind thoughts and prayers


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Praying it is just a minor side effect and Andy toughs through it. I know you want to be there for him so he doesn't feel alone, but yes he will feel restless when you leave no matter what. I hated last time Chance went in for a weekend, I never wanted to leave. Hoping for the best!!!


----------



## *Laura*

You'll miss Andy tonight but so good to know that he's staying at a place where they love him. I hope he gets better soon. You've all had such a tough go lately that a fun summer is what you and he deserve


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I truly hope this is only a minor set back for Andy-he's been through so much already, as well as you and your wife have been. 

Sending good wishes, thoughts, and saying many prayers for Andy.


----------



## coppers-mom

Maybe the pizza was dropped in your yard by another critter and andy just picked it up (squirrel or raccoon maybe?).

Copper had pacnreatitis 2X (or was it 3?). Being hospitalized on IV only along with meds turned him right around so if that is what is wrong with Andy I hope he does as well and as quickly.

I shall keep you all in my thoughts and prayers for a quick turnaround and lovely, joyful summer.:smooch::smooch::smooch: to Andy.

Hmmm..... you went back to take his quilt, stuffed duck, tripe...... little bit spoiled??????
Yep - the best way to be.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, Andy Boy, you've come too far for this!! 

I'm so sorry you've had to leave him at the vet's. But it is good that he is with such loving and caring people and 24 hour care. You must miss him to pieces. 

I am sending you positive thoughts with every fibre of my being. I hope they're able to figure out what's making him feel yucky and that it's easily treated.


----------



## dborgers

Dr. Wang just called. Here's her report:

- X-ray showed no intestinal impaction (Andy's been trying to poop)
- Ruled out poisoning
- He's in good spirits and charming everyone there with his sunny disposition and waggy tail.
- Still refusing food
- He's receiving antibiotics and and IV saline solution

She said that the lymphoma may possibly have invaded the intestinal tract. She's going to give him L-asparaginase - which he had the first week - instead of the doxorubicin. If the lymphoma has invaded the intestinal tract the L-asparaginase will nip that in the bud temporarily. Also, that we'll switch to a palliative care and give him as much quality time as possible if he doesn't recover enough to resume his normal protocol.

Once we have test results for pancreatitis back tomorrow, that can be ruled in or out. Needless to say, we hope that's what it is rather than lymphoma invading his intestines.

Thanks for all the prayers and positive thoughts. Please keep them coming


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending my prayers and best wishes. I am thinking and praying all day today, hope it is just something minor and could be treated easily. It is good that Andy is in good spirit, I wish they can talk and tell us what is it. On my way to light a candle.
We are here for you. Please keep posting any news you get.


----------



## rbrooks

Prayers sent for Andy!!!!!

Bob


----------



## goldencontriever3

Many prayers and good thoughts for Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for the prayers. Boy, the house seems empty right now. I was just sitting here thinking about what an incredibly good boy Andy is, and always has been. We brought him home when he was 1 or 2. Our 3rd rescue adoption from TVGRR, who pulled him out of a kill shelter a couple hours away from being euthanized. A wonderfully perfect boy who only needed a home and people to love him. He has given us so much. Does God sometimes put angels in dog bodies as one of His love ambassadors? After Andy and the other goldens we've loved and lost, I have to say I think so. Their spirits are so loving, forgiving, gentle, perfect.

The first week he lived here I took him to enclosed tennis courts across the street, treating him every time he came back when called, which he pretty much nailed the first night. But just to be safe I didn't let him out on the fields until I was absolutely sure. Didn't take but twice to teach him to stop when I yelled the word. Since two weeks here he's never been on a leash on our nightly runs at the large acreage at the high school and grade schools across the street. He waits at the edge of the street until I say "OK". Just eager to please at every turn. 

He's never done one 'bad' thing in the years we've had him. Not once. Never failed to immediately do what we ask of him - like drop that little baby field mouse he caught that was running around in his mouth. "Dad! What do I do now?!" was the look on his face. After he let the baby mouse go, he licked it between his paws before watching it scramble away. 

Andy's accepted every dog we've had here who needed a temporary home - some wounded, some lost, some abandoned, all in need of loving homes ... which they got in the end. Just your typical "I love everyone I meet" golden retriever. Eager to meet anyone and everyone - furry or human friends. When Katie, our little 12 lb bichon 'self rescue' (who showed up in our yard limping 8 years ago) barks, he drops the ball to let her have it. Just not a mean bone in his body. All peace and love all the time. Even now, feeling like crap, Dr. Wang reports he wags his tail at everyone in the hospital whenever anyone walks by his large cage.

My prayer at this point is that he begins to eat again. Without that anything else is pointless to even think about. As he's only been on antibiotics and IV fluids for under 12 hours no doubt they'll take time to work if they'll fix what ails his digestive tract.

I would never wish pancreatitis on Andy, but if that's the worst thing going on with him right now it would be a blessing.

Thank you again for the prayers. It's comforting to know that some of you have gotten to know and care about Andy. Pray he gets to come home hungry. That's as big as our dreams are at the moment.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm praying for Andy and your family. I can't wish anything bad for such a good boy but I hope it's not a return of the lymphoma in his intestinal tract. I know how empty your house feels without Andy there--it's awful. I hope he's back home very soon, eating well, so you two can spend your time together.


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> _Maybe the food wasn't poisoned but just old and rotten-maybe had worms or parasites on it.
> 
> _Could be. It still bothers me someone would make the effort it took to throw it over the fence. Why someone would throw food in the yard is the big question. We know all our neighbors pretty well. Had to be some kids. If they bothered doing that I doubt it was for good reasons. Andy hasn't been hanging out in the yard too much anyway since his ACL injury (which is better now...finally). Barks once a week if that
> 
> Thank you (and everyone) for your kind thoughts and prayers


Just want to throw out that sometimes animals, like squirrels and raccoons, carry large pieces of food and drop them for whatever reasons, so it could be it came over the fence randomly by animals. As a precaution, I've been keeping our Toby inside with supervised potty breaks while my immediate neighbor is getting her roof replaced. I've smiled and chatted with the roofers, but you never know what they might accidentally drop from the roof that travels to our yard. If you have a lot of wildlife in your yard, then leptospirosis is always a risk too--we've had one of our dogs contract it and we were fortunate that he recovered without permanent damage.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I am praying so hard for Andy and you and praying that it is something simple to fix. DId the Dr. say when she tought she might know if it is pancreatitis?


----------



## Mac'sdad

*Andy*

Come on Andy ... We in Massachusetts are pull hard for you and your fur folks ....:greenboun


----------



## PrincessDi

We're in SC and praying for Andy SO, SO hard as well. Can imagine how hard it is to be without Andy there by your side and not really knowing what is wrong at this point.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Praying so hard for Andy. Hope the next update tells that he's home, hungry and happy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Praying for Andy still and hoping that this is something treatable. We know how empty your house must be without him and how much you're missing him there - praying that you'll get him back home with you soon and that he starts eating!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny your post about sweet Andy has left me in tears. I know one reason why my Buddy is so sweet is because he was one of those lucky strays that passed through your home who Andy (and you and Jane) treated so well. Andy will always be Buddy's favorite brother Hoping news today will be good and Andy comes home soon. Let us know. We are all rooting for you Andy


----------



## Sweet Girl

You have no idea how much I am hoping Andy comes home hungry and happy (well, we know he'll be happy, no matter what). He just sounds like such a dear soul. You must miss him so much. I'm sad just knowing he's not with you. 

Positive thoughts on top of positive thoughts...


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Praying for Andy who is so loved on this forum-he sounds like one of the sweetest and dearest souls!!

We all love you, Anyd!!


----------



## cgriffin

Sending only positive thoughts Andy's way! I hope he starts eating soon and the vet finds out what is wrong with him and can do something to give him some more time with you! Good luck! Andy, hang in there boy!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all SO much for the prayers. 

I called Nashville Veterinary Specialists just now. They reported he has been taking little bites every two hours throughout the night, although sometimes turning it down. This is progress! 

We're going to visit him in 45 minutes. They said 'bland' - no spices, etc. White rice? He won't touch that. So, we'll go armed with a warm roast chicken to tempt him. Pancreatitis test results may not be in until this afternoon. Perhaps because his immune system is depressed from the chemo he got an internal infection. We're certainly hoping for the least of the scenarios, the worst being the lymphoma has presented internally. 

*LAURA:* We didn't do a thing to give either one of them their incredibly sweet spirits. They were both born with it. Both, despite less than ideal circumstances, never lost it. Also, watching Andy the past couple weeks I thought several times Buddy probably did learn the 'stand and pee' technique from Andy. Why bother lifting the leg unless necessary ... or girls around where you have to let them know you're a man?! LOL

I'll report back after our visit. We're so grateful for all the prayers. Thank you


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Please give ANDY big kisses and hugs from us all and praying that Chicken does it!!
So glad to hear he is taking small bites!!
Does he have a favorite toy that he can have there?


----------



## dborgers

> Does he have a favorite toy that he can have there?


Oh ya. i took a tennis ball and his stuffed duck along with one of the quilts we lay on top of the Tempur-Pedic mattress next to my side of the bed we had made for him a few years ago.

Well, I'd better get a move on. Will report back after the visit.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending more prayers and best wishes to come back with good news only. Give Andy hugs and kisses sent from the north.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I changed my profile designation to Pray for Andy and Hannah....Please consider joining me in this so we can be reminded to say a prayer or two when we see it on the forum. Thanks.


----------



## GoldenCamper

More prayers coming your way for Andy. If he won't touch the rice, have you tried plain prepared oatmeal?


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

I tried to put that under my name, but it didn't work.


----------



## dborgers

The news is not good.

While visiting Andy, Dr. Schmidt (Dr. Wang's assistant) got the pancreatitis results. He does not have pancreatitis. He was given a powerful antibiotic yesterday that should have killed any bacteria or infection he had by now. 

Andy has had only a couple of small bites of food. Over the past week we've tried to feed him everything under the sun, including everything he loves. At the hospital I tried to coax him to eat some chicken. He wasn't interested. Tried baby food, and he licked a couple licks off of my finger. Later today Dr. Wang will be coming in to administer L-Asperiginase, a rescue drug. The suspicion is the lymphoma has invaded his intestinal tract. It may or may not work.
.
I'm afraid Andy's time is very short. Thank you for your prayers. There is always hope for a miracle

Here is some video I shot during our visit this morning. The song playing in the video is one I wrote called "I Am Always There". This is my demo of the song. It was recorded by Sony Records artist Mireille Mathieu in French and German.

As you can see, Andy is still his tail wagging self. I would love for him to have one more swim.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Beautiful video of Andy, I know how hard this is. You are right that there is always hope for a miracle, had a few with my boy. I hope the same for you. It never gets any easier not matter how many dogs one has had. Keep the faith and enjoy every moment.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It can't be, I don't want to hear that. I am crying and watching Andy, wagging his tail. Oh God, how hard I pray for miracle. We still need Andy to be with us. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## HolDaisy

So very sorry to hear this sad news. We know how difficult it must be for you and your family right now. It's just heartbreaking when they turn away from their favourite foods. Andy is such a lovely boy who is adored by everyone on this forum. He's such a brave boy, and remaining upbeat through all of this.

Stay strong, we will all keep praying for Andy. We have a candle burning for him on our mantlepiece by Daisy's photo again, praying for a miracle - they do happen! Take care


----------



## Dallas Gold

Not what I wanted to read...so sorry. Many many prayers for comfort, strength and courage for you and Andy in the coming days.

As a last ditch effort to find a solution--did they test Andy for Leptospirosis? I'm grasping at straws, but with his swimming and being in areas wildlife frequent, it might be worth it to test.


----------



## Mac'sdad

*Andy*

:--sad::--sad::--sad::bawling::bawling::bawling: **** IT .....still haven't given up on you .... if tears are medicine .... your gonna go swimming again !


----------



## dborgers

_did they test Andy for Leptospirosis?

_Yes_. _That's been ruled out (according to Dr. Schmidt, Dr. Wang's assistant) because he should have responded to the powerful antibiotic he got yesterday morning. This sure wasn't what we were expecting or hoping for. Maybe a miracle will happen. If not, Andy would have been gone by last Christmas, so at least we're grateful he's had 3 more months, if not maybe a little more if the L-asparaginase works to stamp out the lymphoma in his GI tract. I just wish the Prednisone hadn't caused the ACL tear and we could have had lots of fun. Thankfully, dogs live in 'the now'. He knows he's loved.

I can't express properly how much all the prayers and support have meant and mean right now. Been through this by ourselves before. It's so much better this way. Thank you so much.


----------



## my4goldens

I am so very sorry for this news. I started watching your video, it is beautiful but your Andy reminded me so much of my Tess I had to stop. I am in tears and am praying that your beautiful Andy can rally. And if not, strength for you. God bless you and your boy as you walk this path together.


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> _did they test Andy for Leptospirosis?
> 
> _Yes_. _That's been ruled out (according to Dr. Schmidt, Dr. Wang's assistant) because he should have responded to the powerful antibiotic he got yesterday morning. This sure wasn't what we were expecting or hoping for. Maybe a miracle will happen. If not, Andy would have been gone by last Christmas, so at least we're grateful he's had 3 more months, if not maybe a little more if the L-asparaginase works to stamp out the lymphoma in his GI tract. I just wish the Prednisone hadn't caused the ACL tear and we could have had lots of fun. Thankfully, dogs live in 'the now'. He knows he's loved.
> 
> I can't express properly how much all the prayers and support have meant and mean right now. Been through this by ourselves before. It's so much better this way. Thank you so much.


It took Barkley almost a week after introduction of a 3 antibiotic cocktail to improve. I'm not sure one dose of antibiotic would kill the lepto virus, but if they've tested for it and it came up negative, then that's not the issue.


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> It took Barkley almost a week after introduction of a 3 antibiotic cocktail to improve. I'm not sure one dose of antibiotic would kill the lepto virus, but if they've tested for it and it came up negative, then that's not the issue.


The antibiotic is supposedly the strongest one they can give him. It's in place of two weeks of pills. I don't know much about this. Anything ... symptoms, etc. would be helpful. Lord, if it could be something antibiotics will treat that would be a miracle right now compared to the alternatives.

He's already gone one week without food. I don't think he can survive another week without eating. We'll see what happens.


----------



## hubbub

I keep deleting what I write - I am at a total loss for words, more so than usual. I'm crying so hard for you all. Andy is so brave and loving - he just wants his people, his family, and those around him to feel how much he cares. I am so sorry, but I will hold out hope. <<<Big hugs to you all>>>



Dallas Gold said:


> I changed my profile designation to Pray for Andy and Hannah


Oh my gosh, I didn't think it was possible for me to cry any harder. Thank you - from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks hubub  You just never know. Like they say "hope for the best and prepare for the worst'.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry that Andy has not been getting better so far. That video made me cry.....


----------



## hubbub

I had to wipe down the trackpad on the laptop as it wouldn't work because it was wet from tears. But, I wanted to add that Andy embodies what I tell people about Hannah. He's not dying from cancer, he's living with it/fighting it - and to his last moment, whenever that may be, he'll be LIVING. He's setting a wonderful example for us to carry forward with. <<More hugs>>


----------



## dborgers

> I changed my profile designation to Pray for Andy and Hannah


How do you do that? I can't find it


----------



## dborgers

cgriffin said:


> I am so sorry that Andy has not been getting better so far. That video made me cry.....


I'm sorry it made you cry. We're in a puddle around here right now holding out hope. I can't do any work (but I have to in a little while anyway), so I'm hanging out with wonderful people here who love and appreciate goldens as much as we do. 

I hope you don't mind if I repost the video from today to show Andy's dealing with all this - like Hubbub said - by LIVING with cancer. Happy. Wagging his tail. An inspiration.


----------



## PrincessDi

hubbub said:


> I had to wipe down the trackpad on the laptop as it wouldn't work because it was wet. But, I wanted to add that Andy embodies what I tell people about Hannah. He's not dying from cancer, he's living with it - and to his last moment, whenever that may be, he'll be LIVING. He's setting a wonderful example for us to carry forward with. <<More hugs>>


Hubbub, for someone who has a difficult time with words.... your words really moved me. Both your Hannah and Andy are amazing and both your kids and their parents are a real inspiration.

Praying very hard for both Andy and Hannah. Miracles can happen!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

To change your designation, go to your user cp, go to edit your details on the left, move down and you can see something like edit custom user title. Type in what you want, then move to the bottom of the page and hit Save Changes. That should work.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry for the news about Andy.....keeping thinking positive thoughts!!

I wasn't able to watch the full video of Andy...got through about 6 seconds and it made me cry. 

Sending Andy hugs from Reno!!!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Praying for a miracle and Andy toughs it out. To me he seems so full of life yet. When they are sick they can be so strong! I can't believe he would walk around and wag his tail like that. When I had to take Chance in, he was lifeless....it's hard to believe that Andy is doing bad when he seems so eager to walk around. He is ready to get out of there, that's for sure as he waited by the door. Be strong for him, Chance and I are sending lots of love and prayers your way. Hang in there Andy!!! You're the best!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hoping and praying for a miracle for Andy. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, what a sweet video. I'm so sorry the news wasn't better. So sorry. But it's clear he is still happy just being with your guys. The tail says it all (not to mention the head between the knees - that's what my girl does, too, when she just needs some quiet love). 

Andy, we're all sending our most positive, healing thoughts to you...


----------



## cgriffin

dborgers, don't be sorry that the video made me cry. I am sure a lot of people here felt like that. I just feel so bad for Andy and for you. He seems to be such a sweet boy and such a Trooper. I hope he will start eating soon and that he responds to the medicine.
I lost two goldens to lymphoma and they were gone fast without warning. I wish I would have had more time with them.

BTW, my Toby also sticks his head between my knees like that very frequently. 

Good luck to Andy and lots of hugs!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Seeing Andy on the video and how you are both loving on him made me cry.
It just breaks my heart to see him go through so much. The song was simply beautiful!!

When will they know for sure what the diagnosis is.
Did they do xrays of his stomach and lungs?
Is Andy drinking water?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Any news? Are you going again for a visit today?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> When will they know for sure what the diagnosis is.
> Did they do xrays of his stomach and lungs?
> Is Andy drinking water?


Andy stopped drinking water on Tuesday. They're running IV fluids in him.

They did X-Rays. No tumors they could see. They said they could do a biopsy, but there's no point in that since he wouldn't make it through surgery.

I probably won't hear anything until later today or tomorrow. We wait ...



> Any news? Are you going again for a visit today?


No news yet. We'll go visit him tonight after my clients leave. It'll probably be late, but it's a top notch 24 hour operation, so visiting hours are around the clock.

Thank you all so much for the prayers, thoughts, and kind comments. We can't express how much easier it is going through this with the encouragement and camaraderie of fellow golden lovers this site lends to Andy's battles with lymphoma.

UPDATE: I just spoke with Dr. Wang's stand in. Andy's been eating the green tripe. They wouldn't feed it to him until they ruled out pancreatitis, which they have. Hopefully, he'll regain his appetite. That would be such a blessing!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Prayers continuing for Andy and you.


----------



## rbrooks

We are praying for Andy and your family!!!!

Bob


----------



## dborgers

UPDATE: I just spoke with Dr. Wang's stand in. Andy ate some of the green tripe. They wouldn't feed it to him until they'd ruled out pancreatitis.

The green tripe - suggested to us by someone here (?) was what got him eating after his 9 day bout of nausea early in his chemotherapy. Oh, I hope he bounces back. Thank you for all the prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Yey, way to go Andy boy, at least something. Sending more prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Glad to hear he ate a little something. Continuing to send prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

Good boy, Andy-keep eating that tripe!!
I think it might have been Dallas Gold that suggested it!!


----------



## dborgers

> Good boy, Andy-keep eating that tripe!!
> I think it might have been Dallas Gold that suggested it!!


I think you're right. Andy ate that for 3 days after that horrible 9 days of vomiting early on. It's the only thing he'd eat. I just felt a ray of hope land on my shoulders after that phone conversation. Thank you Dallas Gold


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying Andy keeps eating. 
Have they done xrays?


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> I think you're right. Andy ate that for 3 days after that horrible 9 days of vomiting early on. It's the only thing he'd eat. I just felt a ray of hope land on my shoulders after that phone conversation. Thank you Dallas Gold


Sorry, it wasn't me, it was probably Betty (Penny & Maggie's Mom). I'm glad he's eating!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

It was me. Tripe is wonderfully healthful. So glad he's eating it. I swear it's like doggy crack! Prayers continue for your sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny & Maggie's Mom*

Penny & Maggie's Mom

Thanks for the tripe idea!!


----------



## dborgers

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> It was me. Tripe is wonderfully healthful. So glad he's eating it. I swear it's like doggy crack! Prayers continue for your sweet boy.


*God bless you!!!! * May you win a thousand mutlimillion dollar lottery jackpots!!It literally saved Andy's life when Dr. Kim Johnson failed to treat his nausea for 9 days. It was the only thing he'd eat. Same thing this time.

*ANOTHER UPDATE:* Dr. Wang's stand in just called again. They're giving him the L-asperiginase today (in place of his scheduled chemo, doxorubicin (adriamycin) and may do some steroids for a period of time to give him energy and hopefully boost his appetite. They'll also be testing his potassium and electrolyte levels and give him some if needed. 

They're going to discharge him tomorrow. Dr. Wang will tell us then what the near term plan will be. If he bounces back, we won't really know if it's internal lymphoma pushed back, an infection that cleared up, diverticulitis, etc. The main focus will be getting him eating normally. Can't say Andy's out of the woods, but thank God he's taking bites of the green tripe. It's at least a hopeful sign. 

The prayers just might be working ... Thank you all


----------



## Karen519

*So glad*



dborgers said:


> *God bless you!!!! * May you win a thousand mutlimillion dollar lottery jackpots!!It literally saved Andy's life when Dr. Kim Johnson failed to treat his nausea for 9 days. It was the only thing he'd eat. Same thing this time.
> 
> *ANOTHER UPDATE:* Dr. Wang's stand in just called again. They're giving him the L-asperiginase today (in place of doxorubicin (adriamycin) and may do some steroids for a period of time to give him energy and hopefully boost his appetite. They'll also be testing his potassium and electrolyte levels and give him some if needed.
> 
> They're going to discharge him tomorrow. Dr. Wang will tell us then what the near term plan will be. If he bounces back, we won't really know if it's internal lymphoma pushed back, an infection that cleared up, diverticulitis, etc. The main focus will be getting him eating normally. Can't say Andy's out of the woods, but thank God he's taking bites of the green tripe. It's at least a hopeful sign.
> 
> The prayers just might be working ... Thank you all


I AM SO GLAD to hear this update! Can't wait until Andy is home with you both.
Are you going to see him tonight?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You count how many hugs to give Andy tonight, it least one from each of us.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Can't wait til he's home with you. Give him some extra snuggles from our crew.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's mom forever said:


> You count how many hugs to give Andy tonight, it least one from each of us.


He'll need a chiropractor. No problem. I'm married to a former chiropractor.

We'll go visit him tonight, although it will be late.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I don't know if Andy can have this or if it would agree with him so I'm almost afraid to suggest it. Maybe you can ask Dr. Wang about Frosty Paws Doggie Ice Cream-it would be wonderful if he loved it and it didn't make him sick.
http://www.google.com/search?q=Fros...J4ndgQfh7YG6Bw&ved=0CIQBELAE&biw=1411&bih=642


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am night shift member here, will wait for happy late report.


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to read that he's eaten something! Way to go Andy  he's a little fighter. Will keep the prayers coming your way


----------



## *Laura*

Off since this morning and finally able to get back on.... 5 pages since noon. Andy that is how much love is coming your way. Danny thank you for the video of Andy and the song. I have been crying through each page. He looked so sweet getting comforting hugs by Jane and hiding between your legs. My mantle is covered with candles and they will shine all night. Praying that Andy will have a good night until he can go home with you tomorrow


----------



## cgriffin

I am so happy to hear that Andy is finally eating something and that he can go home tomorrow! More hugs coming your way Andy!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very relieved to hear that Andy is eating some now!! I hope he continues to improve and get his strength back so that he can enjoy all the summer fun that you've lovingly planned for him. Prayers continue!!


----------



## dborgers

I have to go to work for a few hours now. The $1800 vet bill from this week isn't going to pay itself. I'll post after I visit Andy late tonight. We won't talk to Dr. Wang until tomorrow. Then we'll have to see how it goes with his appetite. If he eats he has a chance of making it. 

Dr. Wang doesn't feel another night in the hospital will make any difference one way or the other, so we'll pick him up tomorrow. This isn't a bill of health, just that they will have done all they can do for now. Then, wait and see.

Thank you all so incredibly much for the outpouring of prayers and support.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So wonderful to hear Andy is eating! Continued good thoughts and prayers for your special boy. Big hugs for Andy!

Will be checking for an update after your visit tonight. Hugs!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Praying Andy eats more and has a restful night and will be all ready to go home with Dad and Mom tomorrow!!


----------



## Mac'sdad

*Andy & Family*

Still thinking of you all and I also wanted to say that when my Nuggett was sick with Mast Cell the Dr put him on a drug that had a side effect which was appetite stimulation ....another words the drug was suppose to be used for a completely different reason but because they dealt with cancer so often they basically fell into the goldmine of the way the drug worked for making dogs eat ...I have a call in for the Dr to call but maybe one of the vets on the board might know about what I am talking about .... when I get the call I will let you all know.... at the time 3 years ago they told me it was fairly new to use and not well known because it was not prescribed for appetite ! 

P.S When Andy put his head between your knees ....I was an instant puddle all my Goldens... past and present do and did that when they needed extra love and wanted to be rubbed ! 
Who says grown men don't cry !!!!!!! Go Andy your gonna beat the odds ! I'll bet on that !


----------



## GoldensGirl

Catching up after several days away. I'm so sorry to see a turn for the worse, but glad to see that Andy is eating again.



dborgers said:


> I have to go to work for a few hours now. The $1800 vet bill from this week isn't going to pay itself. I'll post after I visit Andy late tonight. We won't talk to Dr. Wang until tomorrow. Then we'll have to see how it goes with his appetite. If he eats he has a chance of making it.


The vet bills can be breathtaking, can't they. I remember a time last year when "good" months brought only $1,000 in vet payments, while bad months were in the $3,000-4,000 range. I just ache for you, knowing how hard it is to focus on work when you know a beloved Golden may be slipping away.

When you see Andy, remember that your touch eases pain and helps him heal. Keep your hands on his belly as much as you can. Your love is almost certainly the medicine that he needs most right now.

Holding Andy and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sweet Girl

You have no idea how happy I am to read the updates!! Green tripe - the wonder food. I'm just so happy Andy is eating, and hopefully this will help him regain some strength and get back to recovering in fine form!!

Andy, I wish I could give you a big squeeze in person - will have to rely on your mom and dad to pass one along!


----------



## MercyMom

Best wishes to you and your Andy. I will be praying.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Praying for Andy and Hannah!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Praying for Andy and his family. Hugs


----------



## rbrooks

Way to go ANDY!!!!!!

Great News!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Taking a quick break from recording.

The vet called. Andy ate the WHOLE can of green tripe - a couple tablespoons at a time over a few hours. Yeah! So, they went ahead and gave him _L-Asparaginase_, which will reduce inflammation in the intestinal tract as well as reduce the activity of any tumor he might or might not have in his GI so he can eat. Dr. Wang doesn't want him going too long without chemo ... provided he's healthy enough, so this is in place of the doxorubicin/adriamycin he'd normally get. Eating. Yes!

Whew!


----------



## PrincessDi

Such wonderful news. Hope he gets to go home tomorrow!


----------



## hubbub

*off to buy stock in tripe!*

What heart lifting posts since I was last on! I hope that the tripe does the trick with his appetite - all fingers and toes crossed for continued baby steps in this direction. :crossfing Thank you for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

LOVE hearing that!!!!! GO Andy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good boy Andy. God bless him.


----------



## *Laura*

Yaaahhhh!!! Such great news that Andy is eating


----------



## Dallas Gold

That is fabulous news and I hope this morning's report shows he's feeling even better!


----------



## hotel4dogs

whew, what great news!!! Hoping he continues to improve over the weekend!


----------



## dborgers

Recording session didn't end until 3:30 this morning. I'm a little crispy LOL. Especially after today's roller coaster ride. Sure feel better knowing Andy has at least begun eating some again. 

We'll be picking him up sometime this morning when Dr. Wang calls to say he's ready to go, and get instuctions on what we need to do at home. He needs a bath .. seemed like he was hot and disheveled when we visited. However, I don't want to put him through anything when he gets home but letting him rest comfortably, get lots of lovin', and feed him little bites of the miracle food: *green tripe*. 

Getting him to eat normally with normal bowel function is the near term goal. I'll post after we've talked to Dr. Wang while picking Andy up sometime today. 

We and Andy thank you for all the prayers and well wishes. What a community of golden retriever-hearted people 

Oh, and today is Chance's big birthday bash. He's a six year old fellow lymphoma chemo patient. His mom has prepared the dog party of the year for him: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ces-lymphoma-chop-protocol-9.html#post1680857


----------



## Mac'sdad

*My Doctor called*

Hi Everyone...

My Dr. called and the drugs name is Mirtazapine ! It made a tremendous difference in Nuggett !!!! 

Here is an explanation of it :

Hope it helps ....Go ANDY Go ANDY GO Andy 

01 Mirtazapine (Remeron) - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Can't wait to hear that you guys went to go pick up Andy.
Hopefully the medication that Mac's Dad posted right above my msg. can help Andy.

We will all be attending Chance's birthday party today!!
Happy Birthday, Chance!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ces-lymphoma-chop-protocol-9.html#post1680857


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to read this mornings update. Hope Andy continues to improve!! Can't wait until he is home with you. Keeping Andy in our prayers today. Hugs to you and sweet Andy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending good thoughts and prayers to Andy and hope that he carries on getting stronger and improving. So glad that you are picking him up today, he'll be so happy to be home with his loving family!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Whoooo! Andy's going home! 

That is great news - as is the fact that he can resume his chemo soon. What a trooper of a dog he is. Clearly, this dog is not ready to pack it in! He'll be so happy to be home with you guys.


----------



## coppers-mom

Many good, loving thoughts and prayers for darling Andy.


----------



## GoldensGirl

So glad to see that Andy is eating and coming home today! :greenboun:greenboun:greenboun

You must be exhausted both physically and emotionally. I hope that Andy and all his people are able to relax and enjoy this weekend together.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad Andy is coming home. Home is the best place for healing. I hope to read a really good report on here very soon. Lots of love to Andy.


----------



## *Laura*

Yahhh!!! Good news that Andy will be home with you soon.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending more prayers to help welcome Andy home.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

Like Buddy's Mom, sending more prayers to welcome you home!!:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## GoldenCamper

Love to read he is coming home today, so happy for you!!!


----------



## dborgers

Going to get him in half an hour (12:30 pm CDT). My wife spoke with Dr. Wang's assistant, Dr. Schmidt (who's doing her internship in internal medicine). She said she offered him a little of this and that to eat - the chicken I left, turkey, baby food, etc. - ... and he ate it all. I'll report back after Andy's home and comfortable. 

Mac's Dad, thanks a million for the info on the antibiotic. I'm going to pass that info along to Dr. Wang when we go over there to pick up Andy. That was so nice of you to take the time to call your vet. We really appreciate it.

You guys rock!! Thank you for the prayers


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad he "ate it all"  The Mirtazapine Macsdad mentioned is not an antibiotic. I would have mentioned it before, Tucker had it, but you mentioned he had an appetite stimulate pill earlier in the thread. thought it was the same thing, sorry. It does work, very well.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Give Andy some big hugs and kisses from us all and WELCOME HOME, ANDY BOY!!

YOU KEEP on eating!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Now we are waiting. :welcome: home Andy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Great news! I'm so glad his appetite is back! Prayers are working!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Stopping by to check on Andy. So glad to hear that he is eating. 

Welcome Home Andy!!! Give Andy a big hug from us!


----------



## dborgers

*Week 17 - Andy's post hospital report*

We're back. Rather than try to paraphrase everything Dr. Wang told us I'm posting the report. In a nutshell, he came out of remission, with the lymphoma likely in his GI tract. Now, it's about trying to kick the lymphoma back into remission.

The Elspar gave the lymphoma a kick in the behind and restored his appetite. He did not require steroids because his appetite returned. He also received some high power antibiotic. His scheduled chemo - Doxorubicin (which he was supposed to get this week) - can be kept as a rescue drug down the line. He still has three doses left he can do in his lifetime. We've been giving him CoQ10 for his heart, as Doxorubicin can cause heart damage. Dr. Wang and Nashville Veterinary Specialists are just incredible people. We're blessed to have her as Andy's doc.

Andy carried his tennis ball out of the hospital and rode with his head out the window. We stopped and bought high quailty cans of venison, lamb, and turkey/chicken dog food at Nashville Pet Products. He ate 1/3 can of the venison, then we went out in the yard and he pooped a little. Sorry to be excited about it, but hey 

Today is a beautiful sunny 73. We'll do a little walk in a couple hours across the street. Since he's going back on Prednisone, ligament injuries will become a concern again. However, since he's already had minor injuries of both ACL's in the past, those may hold up better than they would have, but we'll have to be very careful.

A couple days and we'll be swimming and enjoying the beautiful weather that is now a given, being the time of year it is. What a blessing. And what a reminder Andy is of how each day of life is such an important gift. We'll take this a day at a time and treasure each and every one.

Bottom line: We'll just be playing it by ear as to his long term prognosis. Coming out of remission after 16 weeks was certainly not what we hoped for, but it is what it is. 

Thank you from the bottom of our hearts for your prayers and positive thoughts for Andy. 

God bless you all 

Dr. Wang's report:


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the report. I am so happy that Andy is home with you, that is all that matters right now and I am glad that he is continuing to eat and had a bowl movement, yay! lol
Have a happy Easter and spoil the boy rotten, he deserves it


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

All I can say is WELCOME HOME, ANDY!
I am so glad you are home with your Dad and Mom who loves you so much!
As your Dad said, each day is a gift for all of us. 
So glad you will take walks and go swimming and do everything you LOVE TO DO!

Happy Easter!


----------



## dborgers

> Have a happy Easter and spoil the boy rotten, he deserves it


Thank you. That's the plan  Swimming on Monday. It will be hard to look at those "can I PLEASE have a bite of that? It would make my WHOLE world complete if I only did" eyes. LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy he's home and eating. Sending you lots of good wishes for good days together, filled with swimming and lots of love.


----------



## HolDaisy

Welcome back home Andy! So happy that you have got your special boy back home with you for easter. Sending prayers that he continues to improve with his eating. Give him a hug from us from the U.K


----------



## hubbub

Thrilled to see Andy is back home! Many special moments to come :crossfing


----------



## dborgers

Just called Walgreen's about the availability of the Cee Nu (Lomustine) chemo drug Dr. Wang wants to start him on next week. Over $1000. Ouch!! Anyone have a winning lottery ticket they don't need?


----------



## GoldenMum

So glad Andy is HOME, where he belongs! Sloppy wet kisses from Bonnie, Clyde, Calvin, and Skyler!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so glad Andy is home where he belongs. Such great news. Enjoy every day


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just so happy to see he is home and eating - and pooping!! Cause for celebration indeed! You know we're all dog people. We totally get the parties for poops! 

I'm equally sorry to hear he has come out of remission. As you say, it is what it is. Every day is a treasure. And who knows, he may kick it right back INto remission again. I hope so. He'll get home and realize there is too much swimming and walking in the sun and hanging out with his people yet to be done. 

Thank you for sharing what you have been through with his care. It is very generous, and will no doubt help people who will experience the same sadness and sickness with their dogs. It does sound like you have a wonderful team of people who love Andy. No matter what, he is clearly still enjoying life. That's most important right now.

Positive, healing thoughts to you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

So glad that Andy is home with his people!!
Give him some big hugs and kisses for me!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry he is out of remission for time being....but LOVE your update! GO ANDY!!!


----------



## dborgers

Sorry, but I need to vent just a little: 

I just had a moment of ticked off deja vu after that call to Walgreens and the $1000+ price tag for a handful of CeeNU chemotherapy pills. 

I went through all this not long ago - for eight years - with my late sister during her battles with cancer: breast, then lymphoma, then bone, then widespread internal tumors at the end. She was a proud, middle class worker bee who made enough to live and have just a little fun - like most Americans. She made the mistake of getting sick. 

She lost her health insurance - "laid off" after 25 years at the same company ... 2 weeks after her breast cancer diagnosis, and _three_ weeks after a stellar annual performance review. (how do they get away with that?). The $800 for a once-a-week shot anti-nausea shot, $2000 for these few pills, $5000 for this injection - time after time, year after year. The list is so very long. 

Cancer meds are especially vulnerable to price manipulation. The 'shortages' of certain chemotherapy drugs you may have heard about recently on American network news are artificial shortages created by wholesalers buying up all the supply of certain chemotherapy drugs and reselling them for 10, 20, 30, times the original manufacturers wholesale price to your local and hospital pharmacies. This has been going on for years.

It's no wonder the #1 cause of bankruptcies in America are health crises.

Forty years after the "War on Cancer" was declared we can't find *cures*? We put a man on the moon - from scratch - in NINE.

Thanks for letting me vent. I feel better now


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Wow, I can't believe how expensive those pills are! I am still in disbelief that he is out of remission as I am sure you are as well. Even though each dog is different, it really scares me when I see Andy doing so great one day and then he is not doing so well the next. I don't like how quick the cancer can sneak up on them, it's disheartening. I am sooo glad he is eating/poop/and everything I know how every little bit makes you happy. My neighbors probably think I am weird when I pick up Chance's poo and look at it (making sure no blood, etc) and then say good boy Chance, LOL. I am happy he is home where he is loved and will get better because he is more relax. Prayers your way!! HUGS and CUDDLES ANDY!!


----------



## dborgers

CHANCE'S Mom:

From Dr. Wang's report I posted earlier I gathered that's only the most _likely_ possibility because he rebounded so quickly after the Elspar. Not a 100% diagnosis. IMO, we really won't know for sure. It could have been anything. Once Andy starts getting sick he keeps getting sick. It took a real effort the last time this happened (after Cyclophosphamide) to get him back on track. He has a very sensitive system. 

Please don't let this discourage you. Andy's troubles the past week could be a number of things. We'll just never know. Just glad he's OK now. We just got back from a walk. He's had a half a can of venison already and wants more, but we have to give it to him little bits at a time. He's been going Number 2 like nobody's business. This is also good. He's laying right here by me on the floor, wagging his tail and throwing up a front arm so I can scratch his chest and belly.


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Sorry, but I need to vent just a little:
> 
> I just had a moment of ticked off deja vu after that call to Walgreens and the $1000+ price tag for a handful of CeeNU chemotherapy pills.
> 
> I went through all this not long ago - for eight years - with my late sister during her battles with cancer: breast, then lymphoma, then bone, then widespread internal tumors at the end. She was a proud, middle class worker bee who made enough to live and have just a little fun - like most Americans. She made the mistake of getting sick.
> 
> She lost her health insurance - "laid off" after 25 years at the same company ... 2 weeks after her breast cancer diagnosis, and _three_ weeks after a stellar annual performance review. (how do they get away with that?). The $800-a-pill once-a-week anti-nausea pills, $2000 for these few pills, $5000 for this injection - time after time, year after year. The list is so very long.
> 
> Cancer meds are especially vulnerable to price manipulation. The 'shortages' of certain chemotherapy drugs you may have heard about recently on American network news are artificial shortages created by wholesalers buying up all the supply of certain chemotherapy drugs and reselling them for 10, 20, 30, times the original manufacturers wholesale price to your local and hospital pharmacies. This has been going on for years.
> 
> It's no wonder the #1 cause of bankruptcies in America are health crises.
> 
> Forty years after the "War on Cancer" was declared we can't find *cures*? We put a man on the moon - from scratch - in NINE.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. I feel better now


I'm so sorry. Wow, that is expensive. It's unfair what happened to your sister.. and it happens so often.


----------



## BayBeams

I am so sorry you are having to deal with not only the stress of your dog being ill but also the stress of the cost of treatment. Unfortunately, it is all too common a situation both for our pets and our human loved ones.
Keeping you and Andy in my thoughts and I am sorry for what your sister had to go through.
I work in healthcare and part of my job is as a consultant for cost containment for rehabilitation services at the post acute level. Healthcare issues are a sad reality....
Take care,


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Focusing on the positive and glad that Andy is home and eating and feeling so much better. Go Andy!!


----------



## PrincessDi

SO thrilled to read that your boy is back home with you. Keeping him in our thoughts and prayers that he is back in remission asap.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

So glad to read Andy is back home, feeling good, eating and even taking a walk. Keep up feeling better sweet boy.


----------



## dborgers

Andy and are are on the couch watching TV together. I'm so glad he's home, and he's just as glad. Andy's been burrowing his head in my lap and wagging his tail with every belly scratch. Feels good. Dr. Wang has given him permission to resume swimming on Monday. That'll be fun for both of us. Have a great night, and thank you all


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear Andy is home and eating! Have a wonderful day together tomorrow! Hope it is filled with all the things Andy loves to do.


----------



## Lilliegrace

We are praying so hard and a candle is lit every night for our Andy. Please God watch over him. Please.


----------



## dborgers

Well, we're all pretty worn out around here. It's been quite a roller coaster ride. Time for bed. Andy's on his Tempur-Pedic mattress by my side of the bed looking outside.. We're grateful this past week ended as well as it has.

From here on out it's all about continuing to make the very most of every day. His ACL is pretty good now, so we can do the things we've always done. That's a good thing, The past 12 weeks he's been very limited in his activities because of that darned knee.

Dr. Wang said the Elspar has probably put him back in remission, but since he's come out of remission, the next time one will probably be half the the time, with continued extrapolation by half the previous one. This one lasted 16 weeks. You never know. Miracles have happened before. 

Cancer is such an unpredictable disease. I prepared many times for my sister's passing when she was in dire condition, only to have her bounce back and beat the odds ... again. 

Thank you for your prayers and positive thoughts. I have no doubt they've helped. Please keep them coming.


----------



## maggsd

*Prayers and every good wish to Andy from over the pond*

What wonderful news to hear that Andy is back where he belongs . I viewed Andy's videos during another of my sleepless nights, which brought tears streaming once again. It warms my heart to hear that Andy has recovered from whatever made him so poorly and made me think that sometimes miracles do happen. I offer my prayers in hope that Andy and his loving family spend many more precious moments together.


----------



## Jingers mom

I just watched your video and like many others it brought me to tears. He's been through so much and you can see how much he loves you and his other people. My prayers are with Andy and you.


----------



## PrincessDi

We're definitely praying for a miracle for Andy. Hope you have a wonderful day and he enjoys his swim tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

To Andy and his parents:

I hope you have the most WONDERFUL EASTER ever-the Most Important thing is that you are all together!!

So happy that Andy is getting petted, hugged, and will get his swim tomorrow!!

My prayer was that Andy would eat and come back home, and I would say it was heard!!


----------



## Mac'sdad

I see in the report that they gave you some mirtazapine is it new for Andy or have they been giving it to him all along....it's actually an anti depressant ! but Nuggett's was Happy and I asked the Dr why he was giving it to him because he wasn't depressed and that when she said she was prescribing it because of the side effects...she said it worked wonderfully and she was right !!!!!
I'm glad Andy is back on the right road....and obviously if you and the rest of us on this board have any pull upstairs ...he will stay on that road ...
Happy Easter to all !!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Good thoughts and prayers continue for Andy.:smooch:


----------



## *Laura*

Have a great day today Danny with sweet Andy. It will be great to get to the lake tomorrow.


----------



## HolDaisy

Have a great day with Andy, and hope that he's doing okay today!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Wishing Andy and his people wonderful day today.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Wishing you and Andy a Happy Easter!! Hope you have a wonderful day together!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

I know the Easter Bunny brought you the BEST GIFT, cuddling with your Dad and Mom!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's eating very well. Beautiful, sunny day. I'm taking him out for a couple hours to walk around.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Fantastic! Have fun you all.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all for the kind comments and continued prayers 


> I see in the report that they gave you some mirtazapine is it new for Andy or have they been giving it to him all along


New for him. Man, with so many pill bottles around here it looks like a pharmacy! LOL



> so glad to hear he's better! Don't let him chase any (easter) bunnies!


Ha ha! There are two warrens of rabbits on our lot. They're much to fast for him. He caught a baby bunny a couple years ago. Just like the baby field mouse he caught a couple years ago, he didn't hurt it one bit. I think it scared both of them to pieces! LOL

Off for our walkabout.


----------



## hotel4dogs

so glad to hear he's better! Don't let him chase any (easter) bunnies!


----------



## cgriffin

Have fun! I am glad Andy is enjoying his Easter!
It is nice today, my gang is just laying around in the yard. If we had had the 80s temps from last week and the week before, it would have been pool time today.


----------



## Lilliegrace

We all hope Andy and his family had a great Easter.


----------



## Mac'sdad

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments and continued prayers
> New for him. Man, with so many pill bottles around here it looks like a pharmacy! LOL
> 
> :wavey:I'm glad the Dr agreed on the mirtazipine ....and that Andy is loving on you as well because we fur parents need it too ....lololol
> 
> I know what you mean about the house being a pharmacy !!!! :doh:
> 
> mac's dad ...


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all  What a gorgeous day it was outside.

We went for a walk, but took plenty of 'lay down in the grass and chill' periods. He's probably still tired after last week as well. I could tell his knee was bothering him and he's limping some. Hhis hips may be bothering him a little as well. Dr. Wang and I were talking a couple weeks ago about starting Andy on Rimadyl (his hip may be bothering him), but with his going back on Prednisone that's out. Deadly combination. He's back on Tramadol for the first time in a week now that he's eating again. I'm sure it'll help that knee and whatever else feel better.

Have a good evening


----------



## MercyMom

I am so glad you had such a good day with Andy. You have a Happy Easter.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad you had a good day with Andy. He deserves it and so do you. 

I recall that Charlie took Deramaxx while he was on Prednisone. It seemed to help him more than Rimadyl did. Don't know whether it would interact with the other meds that Andy is taking, though. 

Many hugs and prayers for you and your boy.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear you and Andy had a good day! Give Andy a big hug from us!

Keeping Andy in our prayers. Praying for many more wonderful days!


----------



## Jingers mom

Glad you and Andy had a nice day together and that he has started eating. Andy and his family are in my prayers. Happy Easter.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad you had a good Easter together. Wishing you both great days ahead.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad you and Andy had a great Easter and looking forward to hearing about seimming and some short walks.


----------



## rbrooks

Great News Andy is home!!! 

And it looks like the doctors have a handle on whats going on so you can treat it!!!

Give Andy some belly scratches from us!!!!

Bob and Jackson!!!!


----------



## rbrooks

Danny

It's great that you guys are enjoying the nice weather!!! I'm sure as he starts feeling better he's going to get more active, you'll have to keep scheduling "Chill" periods....

Which is not a bad thing!!! it's nice to sit and smell the grassand chck everything out!!!!

Jackson loves to sit and watch people doing things, if he's not allowed to join in!!

Bob



dborgers said:


> Thanks all  What a gorgeous day it was outside.
> 
> We went for a walk, but took plenty of 'lay down in the grass and chill' periods. He's probably still tired after last week as well. I could tell his knee was bothering him and he's limping some. Hhis hips may be bothering him a little as well. Dr. Wang and I were talking a couple weeks ago about starting Andy on Rimadyl (his hip may be bothering him), but with his going back on Prednisone that's out. Deadly combination. He's back on Tramadol for the first time in a week now that he's eating again. I'm sure it'll help that knee and whatever else feel better.
> 
> Have a good evening


----------



## dborgers

It's going to be a sunny, high 70's day. I have to work a few hours, but I'm taking Andy to the lake after that for a bit.

Thank you all so much for your prayers. Ours were just that he'd make it through the latest mountain in the road, come home, regain his appetite, and get to go swimming again. Andy had a delicious breakfast of canned venison dog food and an egg and wanted more. Swimming later this afternoon. All that we prayed for. 

Thank you all so much. 

Danny


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I am so glad that ANDY IS GOING SWIMMING!!!! Nice he's going to the lake!!
Will Andy get a walk tomorrow?
Is your neighbor's pool open yet?


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Yea swimming!! Nothing but good thoughts will fill his mind once he hits that water! Have a great day together!


----------



## HolDaisy

So happy that you're having a nice Easter with Andy and YAY! he's had a lovely breakfast and gets to go swimming


----------



## BeauShel

So happy you and Andy are getting some great time together making memories and having fun together.


----------



## dborgers

I just got some good news:

The other day I posted about the CeeNU pills Andy will be taking during his rescue protocol. Dr. Wang said he'd need 60mg a day. The pharmacist I called at Walgreens said he was giving me 'the best price', and quoted me a 30 day supply of a daily 60mg dose that added up to a little over $1600. I nearly had a heart attack! LOL

I just spoke with Dr. Wang to give her the pharmacy number. Andy will be only be taking _a single _60mg dose every three weeks, and WalMart will sell individual pills. $60 instead of $1600 Yeah!! Welcome news. 

PS - Thought I'd post that tidbit in case anyone else whose vet prescribes CeeNU will know that *before* they call the pharmacy to check on availability


----------



## PrincessDi

Very happy to read that your boy is going to get to swim today. Praying that he continues to feel well enough to do the thiings that he loves.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

That is such wonderful news about the pills!! 
Can't wait to hear about Andy's Swim!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy and I just got home. I first took him to get him treats and marrow bones at Nashville Pet Products, a large store that sells really good quality stuff. He got a few treats from the staff and a lot of petting. The staff love him and enjoyed watching as he took off and wandered the aisles by himself sniffing and dreaming about all the glorious food smells. It was great to watch him, especially after last week's harrowing time.

Then we went to the lake for a swim. What an absolutely GORGEOUS day!! 79 degrees, gentle breeze, clear blue skies with just a hint of cotton ball clouds. The lake looks like a crystal clear blue jewel. I only let him swim for about 10 minutes altogether. He's still rebuilding his strength from last week, so I didn't want him to overdo it. He had a terrific time. Just getting out there made him so happy he nearly wagged his tail off LOL (Me too)


----------



## GoldenMum

I can just picture him wagging his tail off! Good Boy Andy!


----------



## coppers-mom

Andy's day sure made me smile.
Hugs and kisses to your sweet boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the lovely update! I'm so happy for you and Andy that today was the good one that you needed it to be.


----------



## HolDaisy

So pleased you had a special day with Andy, sounds like just what he needed after what he's been through


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear you and Andy had such a wonderful day! Praying you have many many more special days!


----------



## PrincessDi

So very happy to read that Andy was able to enjoy a swim and fun shopping spree! Praying that your boy is able to enjoy many more swims and shopping sprees!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Made me smile to hear you say that Andy loved his swim so much he nearly wagged his tail off and I'm glad he went to the pet store, too!!
Please give him big kisses and hugs from me, Tucker and Tonka!!


----------



## *Laura*

I can just picture Andy strolling down the aisles sniffing away . Glad he had a short swim too. Such great news.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Way to go Andy me boyo.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

My boys and I are off to bed, but wanted to check on Andy. Now we can sleep happy and have good dreams of beautiful days, swims and all the treats a wonderful golden can imagine. My boys send roos to Andy and hugs from me.


----------



## dborgers

I thought about all of you at the lake today as Andy was having such a good time, and said a prayer of thanks for all yours. 

I read a story not long ago about a man who had a near death experience. On his way through the tunnel he saw all these star like lights shooting by .. with faces on them. He was told on his arrival on The Other Side those were prayers going where they're heard. 

My wife and I are very grateful and appreciative for your kindness and prayers.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Andy is doing well and enjoying his swims!! Thoughts and prayers continue for all fo you!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so happy to read about wonderful day Andy had, praying for many, many good days like today's.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy you had a good day together. This thread is proof of the power of prayer and the power of love--the love you have for your boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Good Morning*

That was so beautiful what you wrote about the star like lights with faces going by!
Praying you and Andy have MANY MORE JOYOUS times together!!!
Karen, Ken, Tucker, and Tonka!!


----------



## Aislinn

May Andy and you have a ton more wonderful days at the lake!


----------



## dborgers

I just woke up with a handful of questions on my mind. If anyone reading this has knowledge, experience, or could point me to an analogous thread on this board where a dog came out of remission in the middle of the Madison-Wisconsin 25 week chemo protocol I'd appreciate it:

Dr. Wang suspects Andy came out of remission at 16 weeks, 9-12 months from the time he began was the expectation. Dr. Wang suspects the lymphoma could have presented in his GI tract. His external lymph nodes are normal. His blood work was OK. An ultrasound prior to his admission for the hospital stay didn't show any tumors. She stated that if lymphoma is in his GI tract it could be microscopic and impossible to detect with an endoscopy.

Before Andy left his hospital stay last week he received L-Asparaiginase, with instructions to begin Prednisone yesterday (which we started). Provided his blood work is OK Thursday he'll start a 21 day cycle of Lomustine (CeeNU) than - a rescue protocol Dr. Wang decided on. 86 days is the remission time following the Pred/Loumstine rescue protocol, 

Here are the questions I had on my mind:

- When he comes out of remission again can he restart the Madison-Wisconsin protocol? 
- How effective would restarting Madison-Wisconsin be?
- Any experiences with 2nd and 3rd rescue protocols you've found effective?
- Anything else we could be doing?

Thanks


----------



## Chance Benjamin

So I am learning to research...I'm a doctoral student in Education..but helps to learn how to read studies. I looked up a study on Madison Wisconsin and this is what I found:

In 34 dogs, a second remission was attempted with either
the same protocol (n=17) or with lomustine​​​​​​​​​h (60 mg/m2 per
os _q _3 weeks; n=17). A number of dogs received other rescue
therapies, such as mitoxantrone (n=1), actinomycin
(n=1), melphalan (n=1), or no treatment (n=16), but they
were not included in the second remission analysis because
of low numbers in each treatment group. Eighteen (53%) of
34 dogs achieved a second remission; 11 of these 18
received the same protocol, and seven received lomustine.
A significant difference in the length of second remission
duration was detected between those treated with the same
protocol and those treated with lomustine; dogs that were
reinduced with the same protocol had a significantly
longer overall survival time than the latter group​
(_P_=0.008; Figure 3).


So this study is stating that restarting Madison Wisconsin proved longer life span. This study was from March 2007, I couldn't find a more current....but the database I have access too doesn't include a lot of vet medicine articles. I would definitely ask the WHY behind the protocol that Dr. Wang chose, I ask a ton of questions and yes I am the one questioning the doctors. I don't remember if Dr. Wang is an oncologist or its a speciality. My local vet who administers all of Chance's chemo but the dox, we talk first and then he will call Ohio State to run it by the oncologist there, then I will approve. I just trust the the schools are constantly updated on the newest studies as they are preforming them, themselves. Hope this helps a little because I feel I am just ranting on. Have a great Day with Andy!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am late to the party - but just wanted to say your posts about going swimming made me smile. I bet Andy was one happy dog! Sounds like it was the perfect day.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Chance Benjamin posted something very good here.
Praying that Andy goes back into remission.

I googled Canine Lymphoma in the GI Tract-how many rescue protocols? and came up with this:
http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...sb&fp=760b3eff8cbb04a5&ion=1&biw=1411&bih=642


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Danny,

I just noticed your intro, pray for Andy/Hannah/Chance...thanks so MUCH!!!


----------



## dborgers

Chance's Mom,

Thanks for posting the info. I spent a good two hours Googling for clinical studies/personal experience where lymphoma presented internally _during_ MW, if indeed Andy has come out of remission. There is no absolute way to know since his external lymph nodes are normal and no abnormalities or evidence was seen on ultrasound/CBC's etc. I'll talk to Dr. Wang about options going forward and the efficacy of various protocols when I see her on Thursday. She is certified in internal medicine and oncology.

I've read enough clinical studies on canine lymphoma the past 4 months to make my eyes pop out of my head (LOL), but I haven't found any on dogs who came out remission in the_ *middle*_ of MW, and specific rescue treatment - i.e. whether Lomustine was used, _then_ MW restarted - and efficacy. 

Again, it's a confusing situation with him not presenting symptoms on his external lymph nodes. Dr. Wang said his responding so quickly to L-Asparaginase (regained appetite, et al) was the reason she suspected lymphoma _might_ be present internally on a mcroscopic level. I'll be asking her a lot of questions on Thursday. She's very open, not condescending and hurried like our previous oncologist was. This is a very new turn of events. More to be learned.

Lomustine was described as a resuce protocol, but also a drug that will kick the bejeesus out of lymphoma. I forgot to ask her about restarting MW after the 21 day round of Lomustine is complete. We were focused primarily on getting him back to healthy eating and stopping whatever was causing his week of nausea. 

I thought perhaps someone on the board might have experienced something similar, and was looking for feedback. Thanks.

The bottom line is, it's still all about ensuring every day is full of love, fun, and he feels good through this.


----------



## dborgers

Chance Benjamin said:


> Danny,
> 
> I just noticed your intro, pray for Andy/Hannah/Chance...thanks so MUCH!!!


It's an honor


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Did you and Andy do anything fun today?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Did you and Andy do anything fun today?


We just got back from swimming. I'm back to work.


----------



## PrincessDi

dborgers said:


> I thought about all of you at the lake today as Andy was having such a good time, and said a prayer of thanks for all yours.
> 
> I read a story not long ago about a man who had a near death experience. On his way through the tunnel he saw all these star like lights shooting by .. with faces on them. He was told on his arrival on The Other Side those were prayers going where they're heard.
> 
> My wife and I are very grateful and appreciative for your kindness and prayers.


Reading this experience about prayers like star lights makes me feel so hopeful! Thanks so much for sharing that!! Andy's prayer lights must travel at mach speed with all of the prayers being sent up for him!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Swimming*

So glad you boys went swimming!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Andy/Hannah/Chance.... You three puppies are so special


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending my prayers for good night sleep to Andy and his people.


----------



## Karen519

*Good Morning*

Hoping you and Andy have fun things planned for today!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Andy is doing okay and that he has a nice day today


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hoping you and Andy have a great day together filled with lots of adventures!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all 

It's only going to be around 60 and pretty breezy .. too cold for swimming. It'll be going back into the low 80's by Saturday.

Andy's eating like a horse. I carried him upstairs to the studio yesterday while I worked. About an hour later got up and stood nose glued to the door. I thought he needed to go outside to do some biz, so I carried him down the stairs. He made a bee line straight to the kitchen and to his dish. 

My wife was rattling dishes putting them in the dishwasher. Andy thought that was his sign it was eatin' time LOL The Prednisone he's on again has shot his appetite through the roof. He stood at his bowl, alternating looks between it and us. We got the message  Man, after last week that was a spiritual experience!! LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks all
> 
> It's only going to be around 60 and pretty breezy .. too cold for swimming. It'll be going back into the low 80's by Saturday.
> 
> Andy's eating like a horse. I carried him upstairs to the studio yesterday while I worked. About an hour later got up and stood nose glued to the door. I thought he needed to go outside to do some biz, so I carried him down the stairs. He made a bee line straight to the kitchen and to his dish.
> 
> My wife was rattling dishes putting them in the dishwasher. Andy thought that was his sign it was eatin' time LOL The Prednisone he's on again has shot his appetite through the roof. He stood at his bowl, alternating looks between it and us. We got the message  Man, after last week that was a spiritual experience!! LOL


*DANNY: I can only imagine how HAPPY you both are that Andy wants to eat after last week. Hopefully tomorrow will be warmer to go for a swim. Give
Andy big KISSES AND HUGS from me!!*


----------



## cgriffin

I am very happy to hear that Andy is doing so well and is eating good! Yay!


----------



## *Laura*

That's great that Andy is back to his hungry self so nice to hear this news. Keep up the good work Andy and get your strength back


----------



## dborgers

'hank you all 'ery much. 'orry, I 'ant 'alk too well. I'm ea'ing 'inner 

Andy


----------



## hotel4dogs

Andy's good news made my day!


----------



## hubbub

After our appt today, I was thinking about Andy being so sick last week. In the fall, Hannah was on a medicine that made her just loopy. Shortly afterwards, she started vomiting and then began refusing the food she'd been eating. Ultimately, we took her off the meds, but she refused to eat the food anymore. 

After a while, when she was eating maybe 1/2 cup of food a day, they changed her food. She began eating immediately, so they tried a different medicine that unfortunately made her loopy again. We started down the same path and had to change up the food trial again. 

They agreed that she'd just associated feeling "loopy" with the food which is why she started refusing it. Granted, she was still drinking water some, but I'm hoping that maybe Andy just had a case of food association and maybe the lymphoma isn't in the GI tract. 

Regardless, it's great to hear he's eating well and enjoying the weather


----------



## GoldenMum

Go Andy Go.....


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub,

We weren't feeding him anything differently or different meds when he got sick this time. Regular means of treating nausea (Cerenia shots, et al) didn't help. Turning his nose up at everything he loves was not a good sign. He'd usually eat a newspaper if I offered it to him LOL. Whatever the reason, we're just so grateful he's eating again Thank you all SO much for all the prayers  Our hope is the lymphoma hasn't presented in his GI tract, but that seems like the most likely cause, all factors considered.

Guess we'll just have to see what transpires and enjoy every good day. It is a roller coaster ride, no doubt. Another piece of good news is one of the powerful antibiotic shots (including Covenia) administered while in the hospital cleared up his belly rash. 

He's laying right here snoozing. I think I'll wake him up and give him a bath. Sometimes he plants his feet like a mule when he knows I want him in the tub, finds the hardest position for me to get to once in it, but wags his tail once I get to scratching the shampoo in.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Hubbub,
> 
> We weren't feeding him anything differently or different meds when he got sick this time. Regular means of treating nausea (Cerenia shots, et al) didn't help. Turning his nose up at everything he loves was not a good sign. He'd usually eat a newspaper if I offered it to him LOL. Whatever the reason, we're just so grateful he's eating again Thank you all SO much for all the prayers  Our hope is the lymphoma hasn't presented in his GI tract, but that seems like the most likely cause, all factors considered.
> 
> Guess we'll just have to see what transpires and enjoy every good day. It is a roller coaster ride, no doubt. Another piece of good news is one of the powerful antibiotic shots (including Covenia) administered while in the hospital cleared up his belly rash.
> 
> He's laying right here snoozing. I think I'll wake him up and give him a bath. Sometimes he plants his feet like a mule when he knows I want him in the tub, finds the hardest position for me to get to once in it, but wags his tail once I get to scratching the shampoo in.


*WONDERFUL NEWS to hear that the antibiotic has started clearing up his rash!!
I know what you mean about"how they plant their feet," to prevent us from trying to get them in the bathtub.*


----------



## dborgers

I'm off to drop Andy off for his chemo. If his blood work is OK he'll start the new drug.

Last night we went across to the high school for the off leash walk/run we've always done. Andy headed for the bushes next to the tennis courts and returned, nearly wagging his tail off, with brand new tennis ball. I threw it 3 or 4 times a short distance. The incredibly excited look on his face, ears up, quivering body as I teased him a little before throwing it a short distance - like old times - was just heartwarming. 

I'll report back later.


----------



## MercyMom

I wish Andy the best of luck with his chemo. It's good to hear that Andy had such good fun with his new tennis ball!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There's nothing better than finding a tennis ball, it makes that ball even more special.

Wishing Andy the best of luck today with his treatment-he's been such a trooper through it all, he's one very special boy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds like Andy's had lots of fun with his new tennis ball! I remember Daisy doing that exact look you mentioned when waiting for me to throw the ball, it's priceless 

Wishing him lots of luck for today


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all 

It was so heartwarming seeing him show up with the ball and that "DAD!! DAD!! OH BOY OH BOY!! THROW THE BALL!!" look on his face when he dropped it at my feet - having a blast running back to drop it again, quivering with excitement. For all the years we've had him he's always made a beeline for the bushes by the tennis courts, 99% of the time coming up with a new ball someone hit over the fence, so proud of his achievement. 

When there have been people playing he'd sit outside the fence waiting for one to get hit over, or sometimes burst onto the court if the gate was open. He'd run from side to side, greeting everyone and following the ball with his eyes and body. Everyone, without fail, laughed and usually threw him a ball, unable to resist.

We have to be extremely careful after his ACL injury, especially now that he's back on Prednisone. But as many have said so aptly, Andy's_ living_ with cancer. I'm here to do whatever I can to ensure he gets to do just that after so many months of rough roads. I have as good of a time as he does 

I'll pick him up when they call and report back sometime later this afternoon.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Good Luck today Andy!!! Happy to hear how much fun you had chasing the ball!!
Love to hear about all the fun times!


----------



## *Laura*

You're description of Andy finding the ball just makes me smile and smile....he is definitely still enjoying life to the fullest


----------



## dborgers

Glad it made you smile 

Last night was the first time in many months he got to play a little ball. 

Just got back with Andy, but I have a friend from NYC coming to pick me up for lunch any minute. I'll post Dr. Wang's report later this afternoon.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear Andy is home from his treatment. So happy to hear he had such a wonderful time last night. I can just see his cute face so happy and proud of his new ball!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

So glad you got to find and play with a tennis ball last night!!


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so thankful that Andy is feeling better, eating well and enjoying the thinks that he loves!! Keep fighting buddy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping you and Andy have a beautiful day!!


----------



## Aislinn

Also hoping Andy has a fantastic day today!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny

Praying that you and Andy are having a great day. 

I'm worried you haven't posted!!!


----------



## dborgers

*Week 18*

*WEEK 18*

I had a friend in from NYC yesterday, and working with another client all day today. Andy's doing great. We gave him Cerenia, Prednisone, Denamarin (antioxidant/enzyme to help protect his liver from the new chemo drug), his chemo pills: Lumustine (CeeNU) and he's still taking Tramadol for his knee. Lots of pills, for sure. 

He has his usual voracious appetite. Fingers crossed he doesn't have a reaction.

Here's Andy's report from yesterday. We'll be doing a lot of swimming this weekend. Low 80's. I'll shoot some video and post it sometime this weekend.


















Thanks for the good thoughts, prayers, and well wishes for Andy


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the report. I am happy that Andy is doing well so far! Keeping my fingers crossed! Enjoy your swimming this weekend!


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that Andy keeps doing well and is able to enjoy swimming this weekend!! Your boy is such a fighter!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. So happy that Andy is continuing to do well and is fighting, he's such a little star  Hope that enjoys swimming over the weekend and looking forward to seeing the videos! Continuing to pray for him and that he keeps improving.


----------



## Lilliegrace

its going to be a wonderful weekend for Andy


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Wow, what a medicine cabinet! I am so happy that Andy is feeling better and eating a ton. Did you just go back to chicken and fish? Have fun swimming, I really wish it was warmer here in Ohio for Chance to go. Not only does he love it but it's good for his arthritis. Have a great weekend Andy!!


----------



## Jingers mom

Hope you and Andy have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Glad to read Andy is doing great. Wish you have wonderful weekend with lots of swimming.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all  Ya, it's going to be a really fun weekend. Forecast is 82 Saturday and 83 on Sunday. Perfect weather. My really good friend who's visiting from NYC is moving here in June with his wife and stepdaughter. His sailboat will arrive here next month at the marina I pointed out in Andy's swimming video a couple weeks ago - near the dam towards the end of the video .. where the water park and cabins are). He's known Andy since we adopted him and has invited Andy to go sailing with us whenever. Andy's going to have a summer full of fun.

CHANCE'S MOM: Andy's now on cans of wet and kibble - duck, chicken, venison, and (I can't remember the other flavor) - all with veggies and grain free. We're also giving him chicken, fish, and turkey plus broccoli, cauliflower, and occasional sweet potato. 

Been a good couple days! Andy and I just got in from a night run around the high school/elementary school grounds across the street. His rear right knee is really doing well. For the moment everything's as good as we could have hoped for.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Have a wonderful weekend with your friend and with Andy of course!! Sounds like you two are enjoying some great days together and Andy is doing well!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Hoping you and Andy have a beautiful weekend with your friend!!
I am sure Andy would love the sail boat!!


----------



## rbrooks

Danny

Great News!!!!

You and Andy enjoy the weekend!!!!

Swimming should be the perfect excersise!!!!
Bob


----------



## *Laura*

Such great news ... Enjoy your weekend and your lovely weather


----------



## hubbub

Have an absolutely great weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update on Andy. Sounds like he's doing really well and enjoying himself lots  Glad that he's also enjoying the beautiful weather you've got over there...over here in the U.K we've got minus1 temperatures tonight lol!

How fun that Andy has also been offered the chance to go sailing over the summer, he's going to keep fighting and have so much more fun!


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear Andy is feeling good! Hope you both have a wonderful weekend!! Give Andy a big hug from us!


----------



## dborgers

*Andy Goes Swimming*

We had a really fun weekend. It was in the low 80's and sunny with a gentle breeze. Just peachy weather. We went swimming Saturday and Sunday and we visited a couple friends of mine too. Andy's a real 'people dog'. He loves hanging out with people and nuzzling his nose between their legs and mooching love. I call him a 'love sponge'. 

I'm so grateful Andy's feeling well and having fun - all while helping his knee get better and better. Right now, in the wee hours of the morning, he's sleeping with his nose close to the AC vent having doggie dreams of fun. 

I gave him a little peach frozen yogurt when we got back today. Shhhhh. Don't tell Dr. Wang LOL

Here's a short video of him swimming.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Great news and a wonderful way to start the day ....great news and a cup of coffee...!!!


----------



## dborgers

mac'sdad said:


> Great news and a wonderful way to start the day ....great news and a cup of coffee...!!!


Thanks, Gary.  Have a great day! We'll be going again later today weather permitting.


----------



## hubbub

Andy sure looks like he had fun (which I know translates to fun for you all too)!

ETA - I thought of you all last night - one of the secret ingredients on the tv show "Chopped" was TRIPE


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Wow, Andy sure has the stamina!! AMAZING!!
SO glad he got to go Saturday and Sunday and hope the weather cooperates today!!
DO the rocks before getting in the water hurt his feet?
What about your neighbors pool?


----------



## dborgers

hubbub said:


> Andy sure looks like he had fun (which I know translates to fun for you all too)!
> 
> ETA - I thought of you all last night - one of the secret ingredients on the tv show "Chopped" was TRIPE


I have as much fun as he does watching him. "Tripe - crack for dogs" LOL I'll be jumping in with him in a couple weeks.

KAREN: They don't have their pool open yet. I'm also not sure about how strong the chemicals are. We'll have to see. Andy does have stamina, but we take plenty of breaks and lay on the grass, where he rolls on his back for belly rubs or watches the ducks swim by. Mama and Papa duck should have chicks swimming behind them in a couple weeks. Andy swims after them, but when the group turn around Andy makes for shore pronto! LOL

The rocks don't hurt his feet. I was barefoot too. No problems. We only went to the rocks for one throw because someone was putting their pontoon boat in the water. 99.99% of the time he's heading up and down the boat ramp.


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> We had a really fun weekend. It was in the low 80's and sunny with a gentle breeze. Just peachy weather. We went swimming Saturday and Sunday and we visited a couple friends of mine too. Andy's a real 'people dog'. He loves hanging out with people and nuzzling his nose between their legs and mooching love. I call him a 'love sponge'.
> 
> I'm so grateful Andy's feeling well and having fun - all while helping his knee get better and better. Right now, in the wee hours of the morning, he's sleeping with his nose close to the AC vent having doggie dreams of fun.
> 
> I gave him a little peach frozen yogurt when we got back today. Shhhhh. Don't tell Dr. Wang LOL
> 
> Here's a short video of him swimming.
> 
> Andy Swimming April 14 & 15 2012.mov - YouTube


Allright! I am so glad you both had such a good time at the lake! All of that swimming must have been really good for Andy! What a great day he had!


----------



## cgriffin

Andy looks amazing and seems like he had so much fun, I am happy for you guys!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

You know I am such a worry wart!! Thanks for answering the questions!
Hope you and Andy get to go swimming today!!!


----------



## Jingers mom

Andy looks great and it looks like he really enjoyed his swim.


----------



## Dallas Gold

> I gave him a little peach frozen yogurt when we got back today. Shhhhh. Don't tell Dr. Wang LOL


:uhoh: I know someone who couldn't resist the golden eyes. :uhoh: Sure hope Dr. Wang isn't reading this thread! 

I'm happy you guys had a great weekend!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

May you stay at the top of the roller coaster for a long time Andy!


----------



## maggsd

Hi from across the Pond, Andy is amazing, it warms the soul to see him having such a wonderful time. Here's to many more wonderful times. xxx


----------



## HolDaisy

So happy to see that video of Andy swimming and having such a great time after all he's been through! What a beautiful spot for him to have a swim aswell


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, guys. And thanks again for all the prayers  Glad you enjoyed the video.

Seeing him swimming and his usual perky self is really a miracle after what he went through a couple weeks ago. 

When I woke up he was laying with his head on the AC vent in the bedroom ... on eof his usual spots when it kicks on LOL It's so good to have my shadow feeling so well. Every day is a real gift.


----------



## coppers-mom

Sweet, sweet, sweet.
Andy looks amazing and oh so happy. Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Loved the video and Andy swimming. He looks great!! It's so nice to see him enjoying himself so much.
(Hubbub...I thought of Andy during the Tripe episode on Chopped also...ha)


----------



## dborgers

Did someone say 'Tripe'?! Ah, that's OK. I'm getting duck, lamb, turkey, chicken, and venison. 

PS - I only had a really little bit of peach yogurt yesterday. I'm being a good boy. Miss my double cheeseburgers though. "Memories ... all alone with my double cheese ... I can think of the ooooooold days ... they were so tasty then ...."

Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers. I'm feeling REALLY well right now. Woof woof!! 

- Andy


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I am so happy to read about how Andy is enjoying himself and everyday is a gift for all of us!
Is swimming on the agenda for tomorrow, too?


----------



## PrincessDi

So thrilled to read that you're (Andy) enjoying yourself!! Praying that the good days continue for a long, long time!


----------



## Lilliegrace

What a fabulous video. I had to alternate the smiles and the tears of joy.

God bless you both


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Chance and I just watched the video!!We are jealous! I cannot wait until we can go swimming together. I'm sure you're excited to soon be jumping in as well, lol. Chance actually loves when I can go in the lake with him. That's when I put on his life jacket and I can still touch but he can't, so when he is tired he floats. He will swim up to me and hug me so I will hold him sometimes, he is such a mama's boy. Summer will be here before we know it for us and Chance will be swimming shortly too I hope! I love how they are like little kids how they never want to quit even if they are tired because it's so fun. Great job ANDY keep up the great work!!! hugs your way!


----------



## dborgers

> _That's when I put on his life jacket and I can still touch but he can't, so when he is tired he floats. He will swim up to me and hug me so I will hold him sometimes_


That paints a great picture.  Won't be long before the water warms up where you are.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

What's on the agenda today, Andy and Danny?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> What's on the agenda today, Andy and Danny?


Swimming and a little hike. Andy is doing really well. Tomorrow I take him in for a CBC only.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's great to read and see how wonderful Andy is doing. There's nothing better than getting to go for a swim and fetching a tennis ball.


----------



## Aislinn

LOVED the video! Andy looks so happy! My son watched and said it in one word, "Awesome!". Andy is awesome!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad you and Andy are going swimming and for a walk.
Praying his CBC comes out great!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

Wow, what a beautiful day!! 75 degrees, not a cloud in the sky. Gentle breeze. 

We hiked down a trail to the lake, then Andy swam for about half an hour at the Seven Points boat ramp. When he's done Andy heads up the ramp towards the car. He had a blast!! Just couldn't have been nicer.

We saw a male/female pair of deer cross the road right in front of us on our way out of Seven Points. I stopped the car so Andy could get a good look. His ears were up at full mast and he watched them until they were out of sight. We stopped at Whitts, where I got him a pulled turkey sandwich. A beautiful couple hours with Andy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that you and Andy have had another good day! I bet he loved that turkey sandwich


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Glad you guys had fun today! Chance got to chase a baby deer that was lying in a creek nearby. Even though he does have his k9advantage on, I still get worried about ticks, etc in the woods. Even on me, the other day I had 2 beetles on me and I freaked out. Regardless, we still love the woods and camping, just hate the bugs. Sounds like tons of funtimes!


----------



## nala_bear

we had a dog and she had cancer in her snout, we gave her tumeric powder mixed in her food everyday along with a multivitamin. it prolonged her life by five months. she was in her last stages of cancer. something to consider.... hope the best for you.


----------



## dborgers

> Chance got to chase a baby deer that was lying in a creek nearby.


Very nice!!



> we gave her tumeric powder mixed in her food everyday along with a multivitamin. it prolonged her life by five months


Thank you  I don't think we're doing that yet. Will give it a try. We have to be careful what we give Andy so it doesn't throw his test results off. I'll ask Dr. Wang about that tomorrow. Thanks again


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> When he's done Andy heads up the ramp towards the car.


It's it funny how when they're done, they're DONE? Hannah does the same thing - we can be visiting with a neighbor and she'll just get up and walk as far as the leash allows and face the opposite direction :no: or if we're home, she'll go wait at the door for them to leave. :doh:



dborgers said:


> A beautiful couple hours with Andy.


Every moment is a gift - Thrilled you guys were able to put more good times in the memory bank


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks
> 
> Wow, what a beautiful day!! 75 degrees, not a cloud in the sky. Gentle breeze.
> 
> We hiked down a trail to the lake, then Andy swam for about half an hour at the Seven Points boat ramp. When he's done Andy heads up the ramp towards the car. He had a blast!! Just couldn't have been nicer.
> 
> We saw a male/female pair of deer cross the road right in front of us on our way out of Seven Points. I stopped the car so Andy could get a good look. His ears were up at full mast and he watched them until they were out of sight. We stopped at Whitts, where I got him a pulled turkey sandwich. A beautiful couple hours with Andy.


*I AM so VERY HAPPY you and ANDY had a beautiful and fun time together-Ummm-pulled Turkey sounds good!! Hoping Andy's CBC comes out well. What are you guys doing today?*:wave::wave:


----------



## *Laura*

More swimming today?? Hugs to Andy


----------



## hotel4dogs

just hello, and thinking of you guys


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  More swimming today. 78 degrees forecast .. not a cloud in the sky. Off for his CBC. I'll report back.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope all goes well at the Vet's today, will be thinking of you and Andy.

Enjoy your beautiful weather and day afterwards.


----------



## cgriffin

Have fun at the lake today and good luck with the bloodwork!


----------



## dborgers

*Week 19*

We just got back from swimming. Another absolutely gorgeous day. 79, gentle breeze, not a cloud in the sky. Ran into a friend out there who had his black lab, Susie. Andy had a great time swimming and playing with Susie.

Here's Andy's report for this week. I'm on my way to get the antibiotic prescription filled. Just a preventative measure to fight possible infections since his white count is mildly off due to the chemo. Dr. Wang said that would be temporary until he's off this CeeNU (Lomustine).


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad you two had a goo day and Andy's report looks pretty good.

Ah - it seems you are suspected of maybr giving too much tripe. It sure is hard to refuse those lovely eyes isn't it?

Hugs and smooches to lovely Andy. I hope and pray he continues to do well and you have much fun ahead.


----------



## Jingers mom

It does my heart good to hear the Andy is feeling better and swimming with friends. Thats great.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I'm glad you two had a goo day and Andy's report looks pretty good.
> 
> Ah - it seems you are suspected of maybr giving too much tripe. It sure is hard to refuse those lovely eyes isn't it?
> 
> Hugs and smooches to lovely Andy. I hope and pray he continues to do well and you have much fun ahead.


I think Dr. Wang was pretty obvious she thinks Andy needs dog food  and not tripe or ice cream . Bummer. 

I hope he continues to do well and gets lots more swimming in!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you to all those wishing Andy well. It makes this journey bright and cheery. We really appreciate it 



coppers-mom said:


> Ah - it seems you are suspected of maybe giving too much tripe. It sure is hard to refuse those lovely eyes isn't it?.


No, I'm not a suspect anymore LOL He hasn't had tripe or rich food since the big ban came down. Dr. Wang saw his video eating the fish sandwich with the tarter sauce scraped off and commented on it today. I told her Andy wanted her to know he's been a good boy food-wise. We had a good laugh about it.


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> I think Dr. Wang was pretty obvious she thinks Andy needs dog food  and not tripe or ice cream . Bummer.
> 
> I hope he continues to do well and gets lots more swimming in!


Thank you  We ordered grain free, high quality venison, duck, lamb, and turkey wet dog food to add to his kibble. He loves it. Also giving him a couple eggs every week. He's being a really good boy food-wise. I am a little concerned he lost weight. We've been feeding him extra to try to put the weight back on he lost during the last bout with nausea and not eating.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad Andy is enjoying swimming with his friends and is treated royally by his Mom and Dad!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds like Andy had fun swimming with his friend Susie  so glad that he's continuing to do well, he's a star!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I love when there is always someone to play in the water with, what fun!!! Can you still add in fish and chicken with his food? or are you just solely on dogfood now? Hoping we keep up the great reports!


----------



## dborgers

Chance Benjamin said:


> Can you still add in fish and chicken with his food? or are you just solely on dogfood now? Hoping we keep up the great reports!


Still adding in fish (tilapia tonight) and chicken. I'm loving the good reports. A day at a time we go ...


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear Andy is doing so well and able to go swimming! Looking forward to more good reports! Hugs and belly rubs to Andy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs to Andy, keep going sweet boy, enjoy life to the fullest.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping Andy has a really fun day today! 


Belly rubs from: Karen, Tonka and Tucker!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the Andy update! I am so glad Andy is doing so well! Way to go Andy!


----------



## Karin Wise

Yipee Hooray! Hugs to Andy!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's happy. Another warm, sunny day. Can't ask for more than that


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that Andy feels well enough to enjoy the sunny warm day!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy and Danny

Hoping you have another beautiful day for swimming and walking!


----------



## *Laura*

Andy glad to hear you are enjoying your warm days so much. Warms my heart


----------



## Karen519

*Sunday*

Hoping your Sunday is beautiful!! Off to Church!!


----------



## mm03gn

This is the first time I've been on the forum on an actual computer and not my phone in months! Just thought I'd check on Andy and let you guys know I think of you guys lots!!


----------



## dborgers

Good to see you, Melissa  And thanks everyone 

Pretty cold and wet this weekend. Just got back from taking Andy across to the high school. He found a new ball by the tennis court and we played fetch on the grass for about 10 minutes. After the ACL injury and his rough spots during chemo/lymphoma this is what we're doing all this for. To see him have as many days and as many tail wags as possible. 

NOTHING gets him going like a tennis ball. Well, food. LOL He gets an earnest look with food. With a tennis ball his back side is going a million miles an hour, he's trembling with excitement, and his ears are at full mast. Man, that's good to see!


----------



## Karen519

*Smiling*

I'm smiling ear-to-ear picturing Andy playing ball!!
So happy you guys did!!


----------



## dborgers

Not much going on today. Too chilly for swimming. 

Andy's tail has been wagging 10 minutes straight, nose to the cutting board, as Jane makes chocolate chip cookies. That guy and food!! LOL

Just a run around the high school property and a little ball playing in store later tonight.


----------



## Karen519

*aNDY*

Andy will love the run and the ball playing!
WE just came back from a short walk with the dogs-Ken is healing fast after his surgery on L3, 4, and 5 on Feb. 1st.

So glad Andy will have fun!!


----------



## *Laura*

Love all the tail wagging going on Andy. So glad you're feeling good these days

(and Karen, I'm glad that Ken is feeling good too)


----------



## PrincessDi

Glad Andy is feeling well and enjoying what he loves most in life!! Praying that he's continuing to enjoy for much more time!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Good news! Thanks for putting a big smile on my face tonight!

Please give Andy a nose kiss for me.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say hi to you and Andy, glad that he's continuing to do well and having lots of fun playing ball


----------



## nevershoutsav

Glad to hear he is doing well and loving that tennis ball. Wish you all the best of luck


----------



## Laurie

So happy to hear that Andy continues to do well!!!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Go Andy Go!!! Have a wonderful day with that wonderful boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hope you have a beautiful and fun day, Andy!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

dborgers said:


> NOTHING gets him going like a tennis ball. With a tennis ball his back side is going a million miles an hour, he's trembling with excitement, and his ears are at full mast. Man, that's good to see!


Chance isn't quite the athlete with fetch and tennis balls. Only when he is in a lake swimming do tennis balls and sticks even matter to him. On land I'm lucky when he gets it a couple of times. 



dborgers said:


> NOTHING gets him going like a tennis ball. Well, food. LOL He gets an earnest look with food.


Food on the other hand works everytime like Andy. I think that's why it gets hard when they don't want food because we know how much they love it. I could just see Andy in the kitchen looking and wondering if those chocolate chip cookies Jane was making were for him. LOL. Chance breaks me down, I was making tacos yesterday and he was sitting there thinking I was cooking his food or something. I broke down and gave him a little meat before I seasoned it. Gobbled it all down! When we come in from being outside he goes straight to the kitchen and waits because he wants his reward from being outside. If I give him a small treat he will hold it in his mouth and look at me like AND....what else do I get. They are such goofballs and make us laugh...glad you guys are having a great time!

Way to go Andy!! Stay tough! HUGS and RUBS!


----------



## hubbub

Happy to see that Andy's still entertaining you guys! Fingers crossed for more hidden tennis balls waiting to be found


----------



## dborgers

Thanks much ya'll  

These are the days we were hoping for for him to have. The ACL injury put a damper on things for a long time, but now that that's better he's having a good time. I think the only disappointment he feels is before bedtime when he takes Denamarin - an enzyme supplement to protect his liver from the CeeNU (chemo) - on an empty stomach, bedtime being the best time. He gets a look on his face like "Dad, where the heck is my treat?". 



> When we come in from being outside he goes straight to the kitchen and waits because he wants his reward from being outside.


Of course! Must be a gene all goldens carry LOL. Our little self-rescue bichon, Katie, comes running in like "Look at me!! I'm so proud of myself!! I Peed!!!"



> Fingers crossed for more hidden tennis balls waiting to be found


Your good luck wishes are working  There must have been better players playing yesterday as he had to spend 4 or 5 minutes in the bushes alongside, then in back of the tennis courts until he found a new ball and came running up proudly to show me ready for me to throw it. I used to hit it 200' with a tennis racket, but now I throw it in the grass so it doesn't take any weird bounces and reinjure him now that he's back on Prednisone, which makes the ligaments weaker.


----------



## dborgers

I forgot to mention we've been adopted by a feral cat who began showing up a couple weeks ago. We could tell she'd had kittens. My wife leaves food out for her. Mama cat has been leaving a dead mouse on the side porch nearly every night as our reward. LOL

Speaking of cats, there's another feral cat that lives under a maintenance shed at the high school. Andy's seen and chased it a couple times (the cat climbs a tree 2 1/2 seconds later), and now makes a point of looking under the building every night when we go for our off leash walk/run over there. Better interested in it than the possum he was carrying by the neck a couple months ago!! The one who, well, played 'possum' for 20 minutes after I had him drop it, then scampered off.


----------



## cgriffin

Lol, I am glad Andy is entertaining himself!
The possum story is too funny! We have possums out here also and they used to play dead when the dogs approached but now they just sit there and stare or take their time scampering off into the woods. They just know that my dogs want hurt them, at least the Golden and lab mix won't, not too sure what my dachshund would do. I keep him on the leash when outside the yard  That little stinker can't be trusted.
Anyway, I am happy for Andy and you!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Sounds like Andy takes after his parents-he loves all of God's creatures!
Hope you both have a fun day today!!


----------



## Mac'sdad

dborgers said:


> I forgot to mention we've been adopted by a feral cat who began showing up a couple weeks ago. We could tell she'd had kittens. My wife leaves food out for her. Mama cat has been leaving a dead mouse on the side porch nearly every night as our reward. LOL
> 
> Speaking of cats, there's another feral cat that lives under a maintenance shed at the high school. Andy's seen and chased it a couple times (the cat climbs a tree 2 1/2 seconds later), and now makes a point of looking under the building every night when we go for our off leash walk/run over there. Better interested in it than the possum he was carrying by the neck a couple months ago!! The one who, well, played 'possum' for 20 minutes after I had him drop it, then scampered off.


I think maybe you secretly may be Dr. Doolittle !!!!! LOLOLOL ....Food tennis balls and a cat to chase .... sound like a wonderful day to me !!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs to Andy. When Andy is happy, we are happy too. You keep having a great time sweet Andy.


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Of course! Must be a gene all goldens carry LOL. Our little self-rescue bichon, Katie, comes running in like "Look at me!! I'm so proud of myself!! I Peed!!!"


I can't remember where I read it (maybe a book by Patricia McDonnell), but the author mentioned that they ALWAYS gave a treat for outside bathroom breaks. In fact, it said that the four dogs lined up for their treats after their final trip out at night. I follow the same example, you potty outside, you get food.  Hannah will nearly knock you down trying to beat you to the treat bag in the kitchen. 



dborgers said:


> I forgot to mention we've been adopted by a feral cat who began showing up a couple weeks ago.


Welcome to the feral cat club! Our monster cat was a former feral cat, he's a bear (over 15 lbs) and only really completely trusts Hannah or I. Make sure you all wear shoes outside, no one wants to step on a mouse - gift or not! :uhoh:


----------



## GoldensGirl

As I grow older and more fragile, I hope that I will be as blessed as Andy and have someone to take that walk me with something close to the love and care that you give to Andy. He is a very, very lucky boy.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

> I think maybe you secretly may be Dr. Doolittle


LOL. Word probably got around we're suckers for lost critters in need.



> Sending hugs to Andy. When Andy is happy, we are happy too. You keep having a great time sweet Andy.


Hugs given  And thank you. Your support for Andy means a lot 



> Hannah will nearly knock you down trying to beat you to the treat bag in the kitchen.


Aww.  We have dog doors, so they can come and go. But they get treats whenever they want one or just look cute LOL My wife is allergic to cat hair. The only reason we've never had an inside cat. My mother-in-law has been taking care of a feral cat named Lucy for about 2 or 3 years. She's only recently started allowing my wife and mother-in-law to pet her, but not pick her up or anything. She even has a house (heated in the winter) built on stilts so racoons and opossums don't steal her food, which they'll do in a heartbeat! 

The cutest thing my wife did for little critters was a couple years ago:

We had a drought. I noticed the last of the green grass was being eaten little by little by the two warrens of rabbits that live on either side of our yard. I told Jane about it, so we called around to friends who have rabbits and found out what's good for them to eat. Back my wife comes from the store with cilantro, celery, carrots, etc., cuts it up, and throws it behind the back fence about 7pm that night. The next night at 7pm she went to throw some more. The rabbits were all waiting. LOL We kept that up until the drought passed. They were there like clockwork every night from then on at 7 waiting for their supper LOL



> As I grow older and more fragile, I hope that I will be as blessed as Andy and have someone to take that walk me with something close to the love and care that you give to Andy. He is a very, very lucky boy.
> 
> Hugs and prayers,
> Lucy


Thank you, Lucy. Andy has given us so much love and happiness it's the least we can do for him. He's _such _a love. As I type, he's snoring with his head on my feet. He's such a gentle, kindhearted soul. Worships the ground I walk on. If I could make him understand, I'd tell him it's ME who looks up to HIM. Maybe I'll get that chance one day when I cross over the Rainbow Bridge myself


----------



## Mac'sdad

Thank you, Lucy. Andy has given us so much love and happiness it's the least we can do for him. He's _such _a love. As I type, he's snoring with his head on my feet. He's such a gentle, kindhearted soul. Worships the ground I walk on. If I could make him understand, I'd tell him it's ME who looks up to HIM. Maybe I'll get that chance one day when I cross over the Rainbow Bridge myself 

Could NOT agree with you more....well put....and spot on !!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*So beautiful!*

* He's such a gentle, kindhearted soul. Worships the ground I walk on. If I could make him understand, I'd tell him it's ME who looks up to HIM. Maybe I'll get that chance one day when I cross over the Rainbow Bridge myself *

*Danny: What you wrote about Andy is so VERY BEAUTIFUL and I could same the same for all of the dogs we have had!*

*Hope you and Andy have more fun today!!*


----------



## MercyMom

Still wishing you and Andy the very best!


----------



## *Laura*

Yes VERY lucky animals that find their way to your doorstep Danny and Jane.....dogs, cats or rabbits.... Doesn't matter what kind. Hugs to Andy. Hope you have a great day


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hope you and Andy have lots of fun today!!


----------



## Lilliegrace

dont say much but tracking Andy closely.

Way to go Andy buddy


----------



## PrincessDi

On the way to light a candle for sweet Andy. That was so sweet what you said about getting a chance to tell him at rainbow bridge. I feel the same about our golden kids and kitties that we had in years past. If only people were as pure as they are.


----------



## rbrooks

Danny, You and Andy have a wonderful weekend!!!!!

Bob and Jackson


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll  

It's been raining her for a couple days. We'll get out somewhere over the weekend.

My wife and I were just talking about how vocal Andy's getting, answering every "good boy" or "I love you" with a gentle 'grrrrr' when he's laying down. He never barked once until 'the ruler of the world', Daisy, a wire fox terrier, went to The Bridge at 18 years old a couple years ago. Katie, our little 12lb 'self rescue' never barked either. Now, she's as talkative as any of us in the house LOL

Andy's continuing to feel well. At times like these you think "maybe he'll live out his natural life expectancy". In the meantime, we'll continue making every day count. One just never knows about this lymphoma, or when it'll rear it's ugly head. Carpe Diem


----------



## Dallas Gold

Carpe Diem indeed! I hope you all have a blessed weekend!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

Hoping you have a very fun weekend!!


----------



## cgriffin

It only rained up here once this week, yesterday evening. As of today only 80s for the coming week. So, I suppose plenty of swimming time for Andy! Have a great weekend and I hope Andy and you enjoy every minute! Keep on truckin' Andy!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 



> I suppose plenty of swimming time for Andy!


Oh, ya. We're headed out to the lake in a couple hours. Unfortunately, the times the past couple days when we could have gone it was raining. We had hail yesterday. Got some ball playing in last night during our walk at the high school. He doesn't go for half an hour solid like he used to, but even a few minutes is great compared to where we've been in the past in recent weeks. As long as he's having fun ...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I love reading about your outings. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Karen519

*Hoping*



dborgers said:


> Thanks ya'll
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ya. We're headed out to the lake in a couple hours. Unfortunately, the times the past couple days when we could have gone it was raining. We had hail yesterday. Got some ball playing in last night during our walk at the high school. He doesn't go for half an hour solid like he used to, but even a few minutes is great compared to where we've been in the past in recent weeks. As long as he's having fun ...


Hoping you guys had a great day for swimming, yesterday!!! Hope today is a beautiful day for you, too!! I love hearing about your outings, too!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You have a great time Andy, hope the weather is getting better.


----------



## Jingers mom

Have a great day with Andy. I'm so happy he's feeling better.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you and Andy have had a good weekend, and glad that he's continuing to feel well and do all the things that he loves


----------



## dborgers

We've been having a good time. Beautiful weather. I'll put up some video tonight or tomorrow.

Andy says 'thanks for the well wishes' ARF!


----------



## dborgers

I've mentioned our other goldens from years past, so here are some pics I just scanned for the 'sugar face' thread. We've had other dogs besides goldens (up to 5, usually 3 or 4), but since I was scanning "sugar faces" and found Fred The Dachshund's picture, so I had to include him. 
___________

This is Buddy, our first golden. He walked up to my wife when he was 4 or 5 pulling a chain, his eyes swollen shut with infection. We had him nearly 11 years. He always had something in his mouth .. ball, whatever, and he always offered his hand to shake to anyone near. Also loved to sit up and high five everyone with both paws at the same time. He never met anyone he didn't offer a paw to. He was the first therapy dog in Nashville, working with pediatric trauma patients.

Buddy:










Another shot of Buddy.. He usually had a little tongue hanging out when he slept. He was also a great singer, who'd woo and woo in the morning about how happy he was to wake up to another day. The kids at the pediatric trauma unit just LOVED him, and the feeling was mutual. He spent several nights with particular patients who needed his gently, playful, cuddly self. One little girl, who'd been thrown down a flight of stairs and was swollen to twice her size from internal injuries, refused to talk to anyone or look them in the eye. After just one afternoon .. followed by a sleep over ... she came out of her shell.

Buddy with two of his favorite items - balls and treats:










I found this pic and had to mention Fred, a senior dachsund whose owner died. He made for 5 dogs here. Fred immediately tried to take over being 'Sergeant At Arms', but Daisy, a wire fox terrier rescue, let him know one day she didn't appreciate getting her ears nipped, so she gave Fred a taste of his own medicine. Thus the bandage. I'd see Buddy running past the den door with Fred on his heals chasing him out the dog door. Fred lived almost a year after his owner died and he moved in. All his teeth were rotten and we had them pulled, so he didn't pose any threat to or anyone else but barking. He was a real drill sergeant. LOL Daisy didn't like that too much as that was HER job.

Fred










This was our 1st TVGRR adoptee, Trevor. Trevor was about 11 or 12 when we adopted him a few weeks after Buddy died (at what we think was 15). Trevor's coat was like straw. He'd been chained up outside his entire life, didn't know how to have fun, etc. That all changed within a matter of weeks and he turned back into a happy, soft, shiny, waggy tailed boy. 

About the third month he lived with us he was diagnosed with late stage leukemia and treated with blood transfusions, steroid cocktails, and lots of yummy food. We were honored to have him be a family member for 7 months and spoil him silly. Watching him blossom was a real gift. I was up with him all night the night he died. He wasn't in pain, just weak. We laid there on the floor .. me telling him what a good boy he is, and him swishing his tail and putting his head in my lap. I'm so grateful he got to know what it was like to be someone's 'super special boy'.

Trevor:










This was the taken the day he died from leukemia. Daisy lived to be over 18 years old. Also a rescue we got when she was about 1. She was the leader of the free world. Adopted after being brought back 4 times for being so incorrigible and self willed. The last person had brought her back within 20 minutes. She pooped on the back seat of the lady's Cadillac and never made it to her mansion. She was a hoot - tree climber, able to help herself to whatever (pulling chairs where she needed a boost, etc.). Died 5 minutes after giving squirrels in the backyard the wherefores and whatnots.

This pic is the moment Daisy led Trevor back to the house after he'd gone, unbeknownst to us (we were looking for him) to die behind a shed. He passed away in my arms later that night, swishing his tail.










About a month after Trevor died, we adopted Henry - also from TVGRR. Someone had opened a vet's office door and let him in. Probably unable to afford to treat his cancer. He lived about 7 months before we helped him to the Bridge. He was cute and fun loving too. Loved balls!! In fact, when we took him to the vet the final time, he went in Dr. Root's office and came out with TWO of Dr. Root's golden, Bailey's balls in his mouth. Savored every minute ... right 'til the end.

Henry:


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you so much for sharing the precious pictures and stories with us. I am all teary eyed right now.
I am glad Andy and you had a great time today!


----------



## dborgers

cg

Ya, it's something to walk down memory lane. So many laughs, 'aws', and good times, but also a lot of wistful thoughts. We're so glad all of our dogs have come into our lives. They've blessed our house with love and mirth. I'm looking forward to the day I get to The Bridge one day myself, knowing what a kissy fest that'll be LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

They were all so beautiful and SO LUCKY to find you and your wife!
Thanks for sharing them with us!!
Kisses to Andy!!

SO GLAD you and ANDY had fun today!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Thank you so much for sharing your pictures & stories of Buddy, Fred, Trevor, Daisy & Henry! You & your wife are special people. For all the love these glorious babies have brought you, you gave them so much more. One day, along time from now, you are going to have quite a love fest on your hands!

Hoping for more good days with Andy! Give him a kiss from us please.


----------



## dborgers

> One day, a long time from now, you are going to have quite a love fest on your hands!


I had a near death experience in 1991, so I believe it exists. The day I get to The Bridge will be loads of fun - full of joyous, happy reunions  Going to be one big 'kissy fest' for sure.

Over the past 25 years we've had 8 dogs of our own we adopted, and another dozen or more that came into our lives (usually showing up on the side porch) we fostered for some time until we could find them great homes. Having been a 'rescue' myself (natural sister and I adopted together out of an orphanage) we know what a difference getting loving parents can make. Dogs have always been a huge part of my life since I was a little boy. If only humans could be more like them ...


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I loved all the pictures of your precious puppies. You and Jane ae very special


----------



## hubbub

Wow! The big red gene clearly runs straight to your house! Your home is very special indeed


----------



## Thalie

Any dog that lived at your house was a lucky dog indeed. Those were such sweet pictures.

So glad Andy and you had a good weekend. Hoping for lots more like that.


----------



## SandyK

Glad you and Andy had a good weekend!! Love the pics you posted. You and your wife are very kind to share your home and love with so many dogs who needed it!!


----------



## dborgers

Glad you enjoyed the photos. Thanks  Like you, we have many dog pics. I didn't post them all, but maybe over time I'll get the other dog's faces on here. 



> You and your wife are very kind to share your home and love with so many dogs who needed it!!


We're the lucky ones.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I agree that we are the lucky ones!
Hope you and Andy have something fun planned for today!


----------



## Mac'sdad

Mr. & Mrs. Doolittle ....  ..... What you and your wife have done has brought my faith back in my fellow human beings .... definitely comes from your heart... it can't be taught.... it comes from within .... and you both have a big ray of sunshine emanating from your hearts !!!!! may the road be kind to both of you !!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow. I'm just so moved by your stories and photos. What good people you are. You changed so many dogs' lives in such wonderful ways. What an inspiration. Thank you.


----------



## Karen519

*Mac's Dad*



mac'sdad said:


> Mr. & Mrs. Doolittle ....  ..... What you and your wife have done has brought my faith back in my fellow human beings .... definitely comes from your heart... it can't be taught.... it comes from within .... and you both have a big ray of sunshine emanating from your hearts !!!!! may the road be kind to both of you !!!!!


Mac's Dad said this so beautifully-I completely agree!!!


----------



## dborgers

*ANDY Goes Swimming Again This Weekend*

Walked along the shore, down trails, went swimming, and had a great time this weekend at Cook Recreation Area - another of the dozens of nice spots on J. Percy Priest Lake in Nashville. The 'CENSORED' segment was Andy answering the call of Mother Nature LOL .. which you didn't need to see LOLYouTube blocked the video since I used "Good Day Sunshine" as the music. I'll have to pull the music out and repost the video.

Back in a few ...

****** The video is on the next page (PAGE 144) post #1433 (3rd post down) ******


----------



## Thalie

That sounds like a great weekend outing. So glad Andy enjoyed his hiking and swimming.

I wish I could see the video but it is blocked because it has contents from EMI (no idea what it means.)


----------



## dborgers

Thalie said:


> That sounds like a great weekend outing. So glad Andy enjoyed his hiking and swimming.
> 
> I wish I could see the video but it is blocked because it has contents from EMI (no idea what it means.)


The AAC encoding told YouTube EMI (the Beatles record label) owns the rights to "Good Day Sunshine". I'll re-upload it with different music in a few ...


----------



## dborgers

*Andy Goes Swimming Again - April 28 2012*

Well, the Beatles label (EMI) wouldn't let me use "Good Day Sunshine", but I wanted a song with 'sunshine' in it because it was just a perfect 80 degree day, so I used another song. 

We hiked, swam, laid down in the grass for awhile and watched birds fly by, boats go by, ducks swim around, swam again, hiked some more. He had a great time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

mac'sdad said:


> Mr. & Mrs. Doolittle ....  ..... What you and your wife have done has brought my faith back in my fellow human beings .... definitely comes from your heart... it can't be taught.... it comes from within .... and you both have a big ray of sunshine emanating from your hearts !!!!! may the road be kind to both of you !!!!!


Mac'sdad said it all. God bless you and Jane and the rest of fur family.
Hugs to Andy, so happy to read about Andy having a good time.

All your doggies story are so sad, but it is happy ending what makes me read them.
Just watched video, beautiful indeed.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the blessings. 

No doubt the prayers and well wishes of everyone have helped Andy make it this far. These are the times we were praying he'd get to have - warm, sunny days with warm water to swim in. 
*
The video is posted above* (*#1433*) - 

****** BTW, *to view this and any YouTube video full screen* : 

Click on the little square in the bottom right hand corner right below the "Tube" in YouTube. To return to normal screen after viewing hit the ESC button on your computer 

Pfft to EMI Records for not allowing "Good Day Sunshine" in Andy's video!! LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

What a BEAUTIFUL AND touching video, Danny!!
Had tears in my eyes-happy tears along with the sad.
I love the part you marked Censored! and that song turned out to the the perfect song, "If I had a day to give you, it would be a day just like today!"
Hope you and Andy have another beautiful time today!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for sharing Andy's journey with us!
Beautiful video, I am in tears also :bawling:.
I am so glad that you are having these happy days with Andy! :crossfing


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for sharing your stories and photographs of all the dogs that you've had. You are your wife are so kind how you made each of them part of your family and gave them a special time in their lives.

Love the video of Andy swimming in the sunshine! So happy that he had a great day and praying that he gets many, many more just like that, he's such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a wonderful keepsake that video will be. Looked like a pretty perfect day together. It's so great to see him so happy and feeling well.


----------



## coppers-mom

_"These are the times we were praying he'd get to have - warm, sunny days with warm water to swim in. "_

I'm so glad Andy's leg healed and you both are getting to enjoy all the finer things in life.


----------



## *Laura*

Yup...all choked up as well  It warms my heart to see Andy enjoying his days at the lake. He's so gorgeous


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all 

I'm so grateful he's feeling well and able to enjoy this beautiful weather and have fun. As some of you know, he's had so many rough patches with his ACL injury and other serious issues. I don't doubt your prayers and postive thoughts have helped. And there have been some miracles along the way when it seemed like he might not make it.

His journey is made easier walking this road it with you all. Thank you from the bottom of my heart


----------



## dborgers

86 degrees at 4:30. Time to go SPLISH SPLASH at the lake


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Have a great swim, Andy!!
Such a good boy!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Enjoy every minute Danny and Andy! These are days made for goldens and lakes.


----------



## Mac'sdad

*Swimming*

Dan:wavey:....when he swims...does he go out far or does he have a tendency to stay near the shore....also does he swim for a good period of time or an in and out situation !


----------



## dborgers

We just got back from a swim. Man, was it beautiful!! The lake was crystal blue and like glass, with sailboats in a regatta slowly moving by in the distance.

Mac's Dad: Andy would probably swim to the other shore if he wasn't thinking about bringing the ball back. I threw a stone in the lake a couple weeks ago and he was ready to swim to the opposite shore a mile away to find it LOL

Thanks ya'll  I just told Andy what you all said. "Tail wag, tail wag" LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny

Tell Andy that I said he is a VERY SPECIAL BOY!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that Andy is feeling well and having fun swimming! Hope he has a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Tell Andy that I said he is a VERY SPECIAL BOY!!:wavey::wavey:


Done!  HUGE back swaying tail wag back atcha



> So glad that Andy is feeling well and having fun swimming! Hope he has a wonderful weekend!!


Thanks PrincessDi. These are the days and times we were hoping he'd get to have ... full of warm weather and swimming and ball playing and romping around. We're very grateful.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny and Andy*

Danny and Andy

So happy you are having these wonderful days swimming and running after balls.
Thank you, God! I love the summer!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Hi Andy!!! Jealous of the swims!! Glad you are having such a great time! Chance may get his "chance" tomorrow we will see, sending you Belly rubs!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Wish it was warm enough to swim in Chicago. 

Have a great time swimming!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's with Dr. Wang. Just a liver panel today to see if he's in good shape to take the CeeNU later today. They'll call when he's ready to go. This will be Week 22 since his diagnosis, and Week 21 of treatment. He's been taking Denamarin (enzyme/antioxidant) to help him cope with this drug. It affects bone marrow, and last time his white count wasn't quite up to snuff. That's to be expected. 

5 1/2 months survival so far. Thank god for chemo!! Andy's having a good time. We're grateful. 

I'll post his report after I pick him up this afternoon.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Great News, Dan... long train runnin !....


----------



## dborgers

*Links To Weeks 1-21 of Andy's chemo*

While I'm waiting for Dr. Wang and Nashville Veterinary Specialists to call for me to pickup Andy I thought I'd post links to each week's treatment for the benefit of anyone in the future who finds GFR like I did following a lymphoma diagnosis.

Click the "*permalink*" link next to the post number when you have one of these open to view comments and updates throughout the week (Week #1 is Post #25, for example).

The Madison-Wisconsin schedule got off because he got sick and had to skip a week. The MW protocol Week #'s are cited in the posts at the links. 

These are the weeks since he began chemo:

*Week:*

#1 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-3.html#post1591332
#2 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-13.html#post1596134

-- Rough patch. Details following this post. Allergic reaction to Cyclophosphamide --

#3 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-20.html#post1601206
#4 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...please-pray-andy-lymphoma-27.html#post1605793
#5 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...please-pray-andy-lymphoma-35.html#post1611722

--- Fired oncologist Dr. Kim Johnson at BluePearl (posts about that between #4-5)

Andy's first appointment with Dr. Wang (who's fantastic and caring!)

#6 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-44.html#post1617760
#7 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...please-pray-andy-lymphoma-49.html#post1623602
#8 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-54.html#post1629379
#9 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-61.html#post1634927
10 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-67.html#post1640706
11 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-71.html#post1645735
12 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-76.html#post1651150
13 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-79.html#post1656680

-- Another rough patch - details begin in #14:

14 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-80.html#post1659703
15 (Off)
16 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-90.html#post1670132
17 (Off) http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-96.html#post1674766
18 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-106.html#post1680053

-- Another rough patch - Hospitalization --

19 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-130.html#post1686670
20 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-136.html#post1691364
21 (April 26, 2012 - OFF)


----------



## *Laura*

I hope Andy's panel goes well today....keep us posted


----------



## dborgers

*WEEK 22 with Lymphoma - Dr. Wang's REPORT*

Here's Andy's liver panel results and visit report. White cell count improved from two weeks ago. Don't like that 'plump' prescapular nodes. Those buggers keep going up and down. 

Andy's feeling great. I just gave him a little of the fried rice from my Chinese takeout. He's in Jane's office begging some from her LOL. This is a good thing compared to other times we've been through. Any day Andy's happy and has a hearty appetite is a good day


----------



## Mac'sdad

Dan...good stuff... happy happy and I can put my bunny slippers on and relax.... LOL ....wonderful news !!!! Thanks for being on top of updating us... was it beef or pork fried rice .... LOL


----------



## dborgers

> was it beef or pork fried rice .... LOL


LOL Neither. Just plain old fried rice. The 'bunny slippers' comment was hilarious. I just got done laughing at the picture that brought to mind LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad Andy is begging for food!

BTW, we are using Denamarin with Toby to protect his liver from his Rimadyl dose for his eye inflammation.


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm glad Andy is begging for food!
> 
> BTW, we are using Denamarin with Toby to protect his liver from his Rimadyl dose for his eye inflammation.


It seems to be working like it should for Andy as well. 

Until Andy's illness I had no idea there were so many drugs available for dogs. From the looks of one end of a long kitchen counter it seems like we have just about one of everything. LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Andy's report sounds pretty good to me and as the Doc said she will just keep an eye on those plump prescapular nodes.

Andy sure has good taste in food!!


----------



## Mac'sdad

dborgers said:


> LOL Neither. Just plain old fried rice. The 'bunny slippers' comment was hilarious. I just got done laughing at the picture that brought to mind LOL


Dan..... your not the only one that got a big laugh and a visual on the comment ....my great nieces and nephews keep asking to see them ... they like the idea that Uncle Gary has bunny slippers !!!!! still makes me laugh and thank god I don't have any because Mac would have taken them to task long ago.... LOL


----------



## dborgers

Andy's going FLYING Sunday afternoon!! Nick (the pilot) spent 3 1/2 hours on the phone with the insurance company getting it approved for Andy to ride 'right seat' ... in front. What a guy!!! Andy will have a fantastic view of everything. 

This particular plane has an amazing view. We'll be flying over Percy Priest lake where we go swimming, then out over Center Hill Lake, and maybe take a spin over my house on the way back to the airport. I'll be taking lots of video and will put one together and post it here Sunday night or Monday.

Here's what the plane looks like (not the same one, but just like it):


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oh my God, it's going to be an adventure. Fly in the sky, way to go Andy boy.


----------



## dborgers

It's gonna be fun.  I'll for sure post a couple videos by Sunday evening.


----------



## Karen519

*So excited*

I am so excited for Andy and you. 

Is there room for you, Danny?


----------



## Sweet Girl

OMG - too funny! Andy is a braver soul than I... I hope he enjoys!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> I am so excited for Andy and you.
> 
> Is there room for you, Danny?


It's a four seater. I'll be riding shotgun so I can keep an eye on him and make sure he doesn't try to fly it. He hasn't had any flying lessons yet LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Have Fun*

have fun, can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Omg WOW!! Andy is going flying! That is amazing  I can't wait to see video/pictures, he's going to have such a fun time!


----------



## Thalie

Wow, talk about a major adventure for Andy. He is a braver than I am. Looking forward to the tale of this out of the ordinary outing and to the pics.

Have fun Andy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Carpe Diem Andy!! And you too Danny.


----------



## Laurie

Flying....Wow!!! I`m not going to tell Reno as he would be very jealous!!!

So glad that Andy is feeling well enough to fly (in an airplane)!!!

Look forward to seeing pics!


----------



## *Laura*

Can't wait to see the pics and videos!!! Have lots of fun Andy


----------



## hubbub

WOW!!!! I'm speechless.....just - Wow! You're a brave pup


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll  Luckily, Andy is feeling exceptionally well right now. He swam for an hour altogether this afternoon. Just didn't want to quit. He always tells me when he's ready to go home by heading for the car with the ball in his mouth.

The weather looks like it'll be nice late tomorrow afternoon. Since Andy's feeling so very well at the moment, as Meggie'sMom said, "Carpe Diem". I wouldn't consider taking him if I wasn't sure he feels so well at the moment. Who knows how long that will last? We'll go for 1/2 an hour to an hour or so, or for only as long as he's enjoying himself. We'll be just a couple minutes away from landing somewhere at any point. Just after takeoff we'll be over the lake where we go swimming. Then we'll head over downtown or East and around Center Hill Lake, a huge lake with water the color of the Gulf of Mexico and small mountains surrounding it. 

I misspoke when I said I'd be flying 'shotgun' .. forgot that means the _front _seat. I'm an idiot. LOL I'll be in the back and Andy will be flying 'right seat' - in front - so he has the best view of everything. I put a little cloth thingamajig together to keep him comfortably restrained sitting up on his seat, and will bring a nice cushion for him to sit on. This particular plane has a bubble top and expansive windows. Andy will have a great view.


----------



## dborgers

hubbub said:


> WOW!!!! I'm speechless.....just - Wow! You're a brave pup


I started flying small planes when I was 16. I gave it up when I got married except for flying with friends who have planes every other month or so. I know they scare some people (like my wife). I had a late friend I used to fly with who took his 100 lb lab up with him several times a week. Andy will just think he's in the front seat of a car, but with a killer view.


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Thanks ya'll  Luckily, Andy is feeling exceptionally well right now. He swam for an hour altogether this afternoon. Just didn't want to quit. He always tells me when he's ready to go home by heading for the car with the ball in his mouth.
> 
> The weather looks like it'll be nice late tomorrow afternoon. Since Andy's feeling so very well at the moment, as Meggie'sMom said, "Carpe Diem". I wouldn't consider taking him if I wasn't sure he feels so well at the moment. Who knows how long that will last? We'll go for 1/2 an hour to an hour or so, or for only as long as he's enjoying himself. We'll be just a couple minutes away from landing somewhere at any point. Just after takeoff we'll be over the lake where we go swimming. Then we'll head over downtown or East and around Center Hill Lake, a huge lake with water the color of the Gulf of Mexico and small mountains surrounding it.
> 
> I misspoke when I said I'd be flying 'shotgun' .. forgot that means the _front _seat. I'm an idiot. LOL I'll be in the back and Andy will be flying 'right seat' - in front - so he has the best view of everything. I put a little cloth thingamajig together to keep him comfortably restrained sitting up on his seat, and will bring a nice cushion for him to sit on. This particular plane has a bubble top and expansive windows. Andy will have a great view.


You keep enjoying your dear Andy! So glad to see that he is having one of his good days!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

It always makes me smile when I read that Andy's had a good day!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

After Andy bounced back following his most recent hospital stay you wouldn't know he'd been so ill. Full of energy, wanting to play and swim, being a goofy 'love sponge' to everyone he sees... just his regular self. He got his CeeNu (chemo) pills Friday. No problems at all. 

We know his long term prognosis isn't good, but we're very grateful he's mostly been feeling really well since his diagnosis and during chemo. If not for that ACL tear he got earlier during chemo that limited his activities for a good 10 weeks or more (thanks to the heavy doses of Prednisone weakening his ligaments) and those scary episodes where he went downhill so fast, you wouldn't know he has cancer or that there's anything wrong with him.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Wishing you and Andy a beautiful day!!
So happy to hear about his adventures!
Kisses and hugs to him!!


----------



## Lilliegrace

There you go Andy. Flying high. Atta Boy.


----------



## dborgers

We're on for a 'sunset cruise' 7 pm takeoff. I'm getting Andy's harness, cushion, et al prepared. It has a stick that comes up through the middle front of the seat rather than a steering wheel type yoke, so we don't want Andy deciding to try to fly the plane by laying on it. That might not turn out so well. LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Are you going to put an aviator cap on Andy? I could just imagine, too cute, lol. 
I hope you and Andy have a grant time and no airsickness for Andy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds so exciting! Hope it all goes well and Andy has a great time  love how you're going to fly over the lake where he goes swimming


----------



## dborgers

cgriffin said:


> Are you going to put an aviator cap on Andy? I could just imagine, too cute, lol.


Don't have one. He won't get sick. He rides in the car all the time. It's a calm day and will be a smooth flight start to finish.

I'm getting the rest of his 'harness' contraption together so he doesn't inadvertently try to fly the plane while we're up.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Have a great time! Snoopy has got nothing on you, Andy!


----------



## dborgers

We're having a thunderstorm at the moment, but it's supposed to be clear by 7. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Fingers crossed. That is just fantastic Andy is going flying! That's on Toby's bucket list...oh wait, that's on hubby's bucket list--to take Toby on a flight, but I'm the one who doesn't like small planes.:no:


----------



## dborgers

Nick, my buddy the pilot, just called. We're both watching the weather here in Nashville *URGH* It was predicted to be clear, but there are thunderstorms overhead. The storms aren't moving East as they normally would, they're coming down from the NNW and continuing over Nashville for the next few hours.

He's leaving for Portland, OR for a month tomorrow, so it'll have to be next month. "The best laid plans of mice and men" and Murphy's Law meet in Nashville LOL


----------



## GoldensGirl

Here's a link to a severe weather radar of what's happening near you: Current Nashville NEXRAD Radar Map | Weather Underground. Doesn't look good. If you animate the map, you can see a circling in the clouds. :uhoh:

I hope I'm wrong and that you have a wonderful flight with Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Better to be safe than sorry!! Give Andy some big hugs!


----------



## cgriffin

Clarksville had Thunderstorms also,but we are in the southern part of Montgomery County and dodged the storms for now. I think more are on the way for tomorrow.
Too bad Andy did not get to fly today! Good luck for next time, I hope it works out then. Maybe you will find an aviator cap for him by then, lol.  Hugs to Andy!


----------



## dborgers

> Maybe you will find an aviator cap for him by then, lol


That would be a cute picture. 

I hope it'll work out to take him flying next month. It'll depend on how he's feeling then. I gave him his CeeNU chemo Friday night. So far no problems. This is a good 



> Give Andy some big hugs!


Hugs given. Several. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Andy

Sorry, you didn't get to fly yesterday, but I'm sure your Dad has some fun things planned for you, today!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Ah nevermind, he can look forward to going next month. Defo get him an aviator cap aswell  lol.

Hope you and Andy have a great day anyway whatever you get up to


----------



## dborgers

Today is an absolutely beautiful day. I have to get some work done, but I should be able to get Andy out to the lake for a swim. We're very grateful he's feeling well right now. Carpe Diem.



> Defo get him an aviator cap as well  lol.


Will do LOL


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope Andy gets to go swimming!
give him few more hugs and kisses for me -k?


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

We want to hear how much fun you had swimming!!:wave::wave:


----------



## *Laura*

Yes I agree Karen. More news and more pics/video of Andy


----------



## dborgers

I'll shoot some more video of Andy tomorrow weather permitting.  I didn't today because I figured ya'll would be bored watching him swim. Not much news to report, really. He's feeling great. This is good!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

We're never bored with Andy!


----------



## *Laura*

We will never get bored of hearing about Andy and seeing his pictures and videos....so keep them coming


----------



## Karin Wise

Yes, keep the pics coming! Good boy Andy!


----------



## dborgers

Some pics. I finally looked into how to upload pictures to GFR. 

Andy, always a good sport:











Andy chillin' 'til I wake up from a nap. He could have been channel surfing. Taken about 4 years ago:










This is the full version of his GFR pic taken at one of his swimming spots:



Been up working on music. Time for some ZZZZzzzzz's Thanks ya'll


----------



## *Laura*

He looks so young....what a gorgeous boy he is!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I know it's a PAIN to learn how to upload pictures on here-it took me FOREVER!
Thank you for the pictures of Andy-he sure is a beautiful boy!
Thanks for taking the time and we would love more, when you have a chance.
What fun things are you boys doing today?


----------



## dborgers

> What fun things are you boys doing today?


Right now I'm gonna cook something really yummy for Andy and I before I lay down. I'm thinking breakfast. He hasn't had eggs in a couple weeks. I stayed up all night working on music. I'll take him swimming before sunset. This time I think I'm gonna jump in with him. The water is warm after a few weeks of 80+ weather.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Glad you guys are having fun!!! Keep up the good reports Andy!!


----------



## dborgers

The three photos of Andy I posted earlier after uploading to GFR disappeared. Looks like I"ll have to stick with uploading and linking to PhotoBucket. Sorry.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I see the pictures you posted. Did you sign in?
I just load my pics to my desktop and then attach them. Don't have to upload to Photobucket.


----------



## Karen519

*Here they are*



dborgers said:


> Some pics. I finally looked into how to upload pictures to GFR.
> 
> Andy, always a good sport:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy chillin' 'til I wake up from a nap. He could have been channel surfing. Taken about 4 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the full version of his GFR pic taken at one of his swimming spots:
> 
> 
> 
> Been up working on music. Time for some ZZZZzzzzz's Thanks ya'll


Here they are!


----------



## Karen519

*Go swimming*

I think you and Andy both need to go swimming!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I see the pictures.
Andy is soooooo pretty.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love those photos!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful pics of Andy!  I love how he was helping you do the present wrapping lol!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Danny has written Meggie the most beautiful tribute - an original score to go with her video of memories. It is posted on Meg's lymphoma thread in the Cancer Forum. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...etrievers/28984-lymphoma-163.html#post1708440

Thank you Danny - and much love to your dear Andy. May his tribute be a long beautiful cancer-free life!


----------



## dborgers

> I see the pictures you posted. Did you sign in?


I'm an idiot LOL I can see them now. We both went swimming just before sunset. Man, did it feel good to dive in. Summer's here!! Yeah!!



> Thank you Danny - and much love to your dear Andy. May his tribute be a long beautiful cancer-free life!


It was a heartfelt honor. Thank you for letting me be a small part of Meggie's tribute. Her story helped when we needed hope.  I hope Andy has exactly that. In the meantime our motto is 'Carpe Diem'.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You did wonderful job for Meggie's video tribute. She was special like Andy is. Hugs to sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519

*DANNY and ANDY*

I am so glad that you and Andy got to go swimming together and hope you'll be going again today!!

What a sweet thing to make Meggie a video tribute. Meggie was a very special girl as Andy is a very special boy!


----------



## *Laura*

What a beautiful video tribute for Meggie and such beautiful music.....pass the tissues please


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping you had a fun day today, Andy!!


----------



## dborgers

*WEEK 23 With Lymphoma*

Andy went to visit Dr. Wang this morning for his weekly chemo visit. She called with a verbal report after I'd taken Andy home. She's so great!! I had clients coming and needed to head home right after the blood was drawn for the CBC. The office staff kindly faxed me the written report tonight.

Dr. Wang reported none of his lymph nodes are puffy or abnormal. Yeah!!! A prescapular node had for some time been what she'd been describing as 'puffy', but it isn't now. The Pred and CCNU (CeeNU) are evidently doing what they should. He's also gained a couple pounds since last week. We're trying to keep an extra couple pounds on him in the event he has another bout with nausea. The times he has he's lost 5-10 pounds. So, better to have a little extra weight on him.

Today is 23 weeks since I found the lumps under his chin (December 1st, 2011 - swollen lymph nodes). He's survived over 5 months so far. This is good!! While he had to deviate off the Madison-Wisconsin chemo protocol and start CeeNU a month ago, he's doing really, really well. He still has Elspar and Doxorubicin treatments that can be administered to kick him back into remission should he need it down the line, as well as other available therapies. So far, so good. He's healthy and happy.

The notes about Prednisone and other meds were originally written after his hospitalization in April, when he restarted the Prednisone and began CeeNU. They haven't changed since his meds are the same. He's in remission now. Dr. Wang isn't 100% sure he actually came out of remission when he was so nauseous as there was no way of knowing for sure. X-Rays didn't show any internal growths, and his lymph nodes were normal. 

I've been slammed with work for a couple days and haven't been swimming, but we'll make up for that this weekend. We just got back from our nightly ball playing/run at the high school across the street. He's having fun and getting a lot of lovin'. I love the way he buries his head in my lap. I think he wants to hide his eyes and pretend he's a puppy. Aw. He's so affectionate.

Thank you for caring about Andy, and for all the prayers and good thoughts. 

Here's this week's report:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I remember reading your first post. As soon as you mentioned you had Buddy you got me there. Then, I fell in love with Andy and keep coming back. Happy to read every single post of Andy feeling good, sad when things turned out to be not so good. I am glad to read good last report and I cry joyful tears watching Andy's videos. My husband sometimes says "why do you cry, you do not even know these dogs", but I feel on some special way they belong to me too. I care for them and love them on distance, as no one who once loved golden cant just stop loving all of them.
Hugs to sweet Andy boy.


----------



## dborgers

> As soon as you mentioned you had Buddy you got me there.


Same here. I saw your handle and instantly walked down memory lane as well as petting the 2nd Buddy who's been a family member 


> but I feel on some special way they belong to me too. I care for them and love them on distance


You have a very kind heart. So many goldens on this site are kind of like family, knowing their stories, following their progress.

Thank you for your continued support and prayers for Andy. It's a blessing to go through this with a community full of kindhearted, compassionate people like you


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Hoping you had a fun day today, Andy!!


Andy says 'thanks Karen!!'  

He's been having fun  We haven't been able to go swimming for a couple days because I've been really busy with work, but this weekend we'll hit the lake, weather permitting


----------



## hubbub

What welcome news re the lymph node!! Glad to see Andy's enjoying himself and soaking up all the love he can  I hope the weather allows more swims over the weekend, but no doubt - any time with Andy = good times.


----------



## Karin Wise

Great news! Andy, hope you have a blast this week end! A biiiiiiiig hug to you!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Andy went to visit Dr. Wang this morning for his weekly chemo visit. She called with a verbal report after I'd taken Andy home. She's so great!! I had clients coming and needed to head home right after the blood was drawn for the CBC. The office staff kindly faxed me the written report tonight.
> 
> Dr. Wang reported none of his lymph nodes are puffy or abnormal. Yeah!!! A prescapular node had for some time been what she'd been describing as 'puffy', but it isn't now. The Pred and CCNU (CeeNU) are evidently doing what they should. He's also gained a couple pounds since last week. We're trying to keep an extra couple pounds on him in the event he has another bout with nausea. The times he has he's lost 5-10 pounds. So, better to have a little extra weight on him.
> 
> Today is 23 weeks since I found the lumps under his chin (December 1st, 2011 - swollen lymph nodes). He's survived over 5 months so far. This is good!! While he had to deviate off the Madison-Wisconsin chemo protocol and start CeeNU a month ago, he's doing really, really well. He still has Elspar and Doxorubicin treatments that can be administered to kick him back into remission should he need it down the line, as well as other available therapies. So far, so good. He's healthy and happy.
> 
> The notes about Prednisone and other meds were originally written after his hospitalization in April, when he restarted the Prednisone and began CeeNU. They haven't changed since his meds are the same. He's in remission now. Dr. Wang isn't 100% sure he actually came out of remission when he was so nauseous as there was no way of knowing for sure. X-Rays didn't show any internal growths, and his lymph nodes were normal.
> 
> I've been slammed with work for a couple days and haven't been swimming, but we'll make up for that this weekend. We just got back from our nightly ball playing/run at the high school across the street. He's having fun and getting a lot of lovin'. I love the way he buries his head in my lap. I think he wants to hide his eyes and pretend he's a puppy. Aw. He's so affectionate.
> 
> Thank you for caring about Andy, and for all the prayers and good thoughts.
> 
> Here's this week's report:


That's so awesome to hear!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I can see the pictures of Andy too, they're great. Glad to hear he's doing so well too and enjoying life. 

Love the tribute you made for Meggie, so beautiful and so special, the music was awesome. I think the Beach shots were at an area not too far from me. I know Meggie's mom use to bring her to this area.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

So glad to read that Andy is doing well, and remember to make up for the swimming this weekend-I am sure Andy is so spoiled!
I, too, just love it when Tucker or Tonka bury their heard in my arm, or lap!! 
I can goosebumps all over. 
I know one of the things I love MOST about dogs is that they are so needy and they need us and are dependent on us!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

What great news. So happy to hear Andy continues to do so well. I hope you get your swimming in on the weekend. I'm counting the days til it's warm enough here (June) for a return to the beach. There's nothing better!


----------



## cgriffin

Great news for Andy! I am so glad to hear that!
Enjoy your weekend swimming, I hope it does not get rained out!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all  Chance of rain this weekend, but we'll get swimming in. 80 day-60 night weather. Like Hawaii. I love this time of year.

Last night I heard this strange wheezy sound coming from Andy. Thinking he might be having some kind of attack I got out of bed, worried, and knelt down to check on him. He'd gotten himself in the funniest sleeping position with his nose scrunched up against his mattress. That was all there was to it. 

He woke up and flipped on his back and started wagging his tail so hard it was pounding the glass on the door to the back deck and woke up my wife LOL. I grinned from ear to ear he was so happy and full of life. Took him in the kitchen for a treat and some 'love time' in the den, where he was as frisky as a puppy - wiggly, flippin' and floppin' ... practically licking the skin off my hand. I thought to myself how fortunate we are he's responding well to treatment at the moment, happy and so full of life.


----------



## *Laura*

Aw such great news and so glad Andy is doing so well. Love the middle of the night story. My Buddy sends a big sloppy lick to his big brother


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm very happy Andy is a happy feeling guy.
Have fun this weekend.


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> My Buddy sends a big sloppy lick to his big brother


A big sloppy lick back to ya, my little brother, Buddy.  Dad's been showing me how much fun and a wonderful life you're having.

Andy









Thanks, Copper's Mom. I'm gonna have a lot of fun this weekend


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love you Andy! Cosby and I are headed to the Relay for Life in just a few minutes. We will whisper your name during the survivor lap!


----------



## dborgers

> We will whisper your name during the survivor lap!


Thank you!! That's so sweet of you. 

We'll be thinking of Meggie. What a survivor she was,


----------



## Karen519

*Cindy*



Meggie'sMom said:


> Love you Andy! Cosby and I are headed to the Relay for Life in just a few minutes. We will whisper your name during the survivor lap!


*Cindy:* I know how much this will mean to Andy and Danny!
*Danny:* So glad you had that Play Time with Andy-don't you love it when they act like pups!! Hope you get lots of swim time in this weekend!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks Karen. 

When we've been on the downhill side of the cancer roller coaster I've wondered if we'd get another week with Andy. To see him healthy and acting like a puppy is awesome.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I love upside down dogs! I know you're cherishing every moment & you've been having some great ones with Andy!


----------



## dborgers

> I love upside down dogs! I know you're cherishing every moment & you've been having some great ones with Andy!


Me too!! The picture on the right of my signature was his first night here 9 years ago. He seems to love getting on his back and thumping his tail. Especially when there are belly rubs and scratches involved. LOL Ya, times like these are very special. We hope they continue.


----------



## Lilliegrace

from Gracie and her adoring mom and Dad hugs and nose kisses to Andy. There is an Angel on his shoulder.
Good night Andy and dont get that schnozz scrunched up. Keep that tail wagging.


----------



## dborgers

Rain and thunder all weekend. I don't think dad's going to get a lot of sleep tonight. :uhoh: 

Andy's already hiding his head and trying to crawl under anything he can. Time for the ThunderShirt. It helps when it's just raining. When it's thundering I have to stay up with him in the den or the 'man cave' in the basement and turn the TV up loudly. I'd better cook some chicken breasts and let him stuff himself because he won't eat a bite when there's thunder within 100 miles.


----------



## *Laura*

Poor Andy and his thunderstorms. I can sure relate having been Echo's Mom


----------



## dborgers

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers on GRF  

I had two (official) mothers. My birth mom, Ida, disappeared after our father abandoned the three of us kids at a boarding house in Ann Arbor, Michigan when we were little and left town while our mom was in the hospital with pneumonia. Ida was only 21 ... and 1200 miles from home. A probate judge took us away from her and never let her see us again. I know she fought very hard to get us back. Crooked probate judge running an adoption racket. Long story ...

It's quite a story how I eventually found everyone. Some people have said a Hollywood screenwriter couldn't dream it up. I've traveled a million miles since I was 20 looking for her, but have never succeeded in finding her or what became of her. it was quite a personal journey over those years of searching then finding all my family members. I found all of them on our father and mother's side but Ida. 

There were many joyful reunions with both sides of the family. Beverly and I were reunited with our youngest sister, Deborah, in 1993. She was adopted by another couple and Beverly and I were adopted together by a couple in Michigan in their 40's who decided to forgo their own dreams to give us a life. We didn't have everything we wanted, but we had everything we needed thanks to their incredible and selfless sacrifices. Beverly and I were truly blessed.

This is our mother, Ida, who disappeared. Our father was an abusive alcoholic who was 10 years older than she was. I found him in 1993 and did come to forgive him. He died 2 weeks before my sister, Beverly. 

Ida (and me in the bottom right corner):










This is the mom, Norma Borgers, who with our late father, Ed, adopted Beverly and I. My life would have been nothing without her diligence. I told a story early in this thread about what happened at her burial in 2000 ... the chocolate lab puppy who showed up and made my sisters and I laugh for 45 minutes. We were a dog loving family. Bev and I thought maybe Dad sent that young lab to cheer us up and make the day a celebration rather than grim and mournful. If so, he succeeded.











God bless you, Ida and Norma. I'll always love you both very much


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny, I'm always touched by your story of your childhood and parents. 

I hope Andy is OK after the storms that went through your area. Until Toby, my dogs all developed storm phobias at age 7. Toby is 8 and so far so good. It's definitely a blessing that he isn't afraid of the noise. 

I hope there are some good swimming days ahead for you two in the coming week.


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Danny, thank you for sharing your story with us. I am so happy that you were reunited with most of your family and that you were adopted by a loving couple! That is priceless!

I hope Andy had a good night, considering all the rain coming through. No thunder in our neck of the woods so far.


----------



## HolDaisy

That's such an interesting story about your childhood and parents, thanks for sharing.

Hope that Andy is okay during the thunderstorms that you're having, hopefully the chicken you cook him will distract him slightly  We were lucky with Daisy, the thunder didn't bother her at all...aslong as she was on her favourite carpet in our living room,lying on her back playing with her pheasant toy she was pretty much made lol


----------



## dborgers

We've lucked out so far with thunderstorms. It's been raining pretty constantly though. He isn't very fond of rain either, but wasn't freaked out like he'd be if there'd been thunder. He's sleeping at my feet now, pretty comfortable. We'll get some swimming in this week.


----------



## eslucky

I'm so sorry to hear about Andy and am sending prayers up for his healing and comfort. We lost one of our Golden's to cancer last year and I still miss her.

I've heard that flaxseed oil can be helpful with some cancers but I do not really know how it works or if it really does help.

You are truly remarkable to have adopted these Golden oldies...what a blessing you have been to them...and I'm sure they have all been blessings to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Loved hearing the stories of your two moms and about the Choc Lab Pup!
Hoping for better weather in the coming week for you and Andy to go swimming.
I know that our Smooch and Snobear were just terrified of storms-we are so lucky that Tucker and Tonka aren't!!

Missing my Mom and Dad very much-they were wonderful!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Hi ANDY!!! Glad to hear things are great with Andy! Chance got to swim for the first time this past weekend and I thought about you guys....have fun enjoying all the moments together!


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

So glad that Chance got to go for a swim!!!


----------



## mm03gn

For those of you who followed Buddy's journey from Danny to Laura - my mom posted an update thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/114517-andys-brother-buddy-update.html

Hope you're doing well Andy!!


----------



## Lilliegrace

Hi guys. Good to see our boy is doing well.
Took Gracie to the park for a swim before the aspiratiom which was negative. Thank God.











Hugs to our hero.

G, B and S


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the comments about my two moms. Being Mother's Day and all I thought I'd tell a little about them 



Lilliegrace said:


> Hi guys. Good to see our boy is doing well.
> Took Gracie to the park for a swim before the aspiratiom which was negative. Thank God.


Thank you. That's wonderful news about Gracie! Made me smile 



Chance Benjamin said:


> Hi ANDY!!! Glad to hear things are great with Andy! Chance got to swim for the first time this past weekend and I thought about you guys....have fun enjoying all the moments together!


Thank you.  That's awesome about Chance swimming!! Just what we hope chemo would allow them to do: HAVE FUN!!

It was a rather dreary rainy weekend. Andy and I didn't go swimming, but we did tool around here and there. I wanted *Laura* to see where Buddy's new life began, so Andy and I headed out to where some idiot ******** slowed down to 15-20 mph and put him out on the side of the road, where he rolled and then chased after them yelping and crying until they SHOT at him to scare him off. Idiots!!

Anyway, a friend of a friend was just pulling up there in the middle of the country and drove after him. Buddy jumped in. They kept him for 2 months until he moved in with us for 8 months.

Some of you may remember the post I put up the night Andy was diagnosed with cancer asking if anyone knew of a wonderful home for Buddy. He was the perfect little boy, but having been through cancer with my sister I knew there would be a roller coaster ride with Andy.

The next day Melissa posted about how her mom, Laura, just lost the 2nd of her beloved labs just the month before. Long story short, it was a match made in Heaven!! Buddy is literally living the life of Reilly .. loved beyond words, and charming the socks off everyone he meets. It was one of the most heartwarming experiences of my life to have been a part of it.

Here are Buddy's threads. They both have awesome pictures:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/107468-andys-brother-buddy-new-canadian-citizen.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/114517-andys-brother-buddy-update.html

Anyhoo, Andy rode with me here and there as I shot video. Then, we played ball and went to Nashville Pet Products so Andy could get some treats. Here's a little video I did about our tooling around. Andy is doing really, really well right now. We're grateful for all of you. Thank you :


----------



## *Laura*

The story about your Mom always touches me

Danny thank you so much for the two videos you shot this weekend (andy's brother Buddy - update). Such a great rescue story and the videos show your deep compassion for dogs. You are a true dog angel. So grateful that you rescued my cuddlebug


----------



## hubbub

Awwwww! When the weather's off (dreary/too hot/too cold) - a car ride peps Hannah right up. Glad to see Andy got some ball time in too


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Danny thank you so much for the two videos you shot this weekend (andy's brother Buddy - update). Such a great rescue story and the videos show your deep compassion for dogs. You are a true dog angel. So grateful that you rescued my cuddlebug


It was and always will be one of the most special things that happened in my life. Meeting and getting to know Buddy was meeting and getting to know one of the most special souls on Planet Earth  

I love Buddy's Update thread! Great pictures of dogs living wonderful lives.



hubbub said:


> Awwwww! When the weather's off (dreary/too hot/too cold) - a car ride peps Hannah right up. Glad to see Andy got some ball time in too


Cool. Hannah's such a sweetheart. We think the world of both of you  Andy's glad he got some 'ball time' in too LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping Andy has a fun day today!


----------



## MercyMom

Still wishing the very best for you and you Andy! :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

Thank you  

Andy had a fun day. Just ball playing, running errands with me, and a run about at the high school across the street. It's so nice to have him feeling really well. He LOVES the new fish and sweet potato kibble I brought home Saturday. He got some broccoli, cooked shrimp, and fish tonight as well. And a few potato chips while we watched a movie.


----------



## *Laura*

aw..sounds like Andy had another great day....including chips It's so nice to read about how much enjoyment Andy is getting out of each day. Makes me smile


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Glad to read life is good for Andy. Sending hugs and belly rubs to sugar boy.


----------



## dborgers

Sad news from Hollywood. SAY IT ISN'T SO!!!! (holding in chuckle):

It was just announced CSI Miami has been canceled. My wife was a CSI (Vegas) fan. With Andy and Katie on the couch we'd occasionally watch the just canceled "CSI Miami", not for drama ... for comic relief. We couldn't help but chuckle. 

The scriptwriters have been Hot Keys for instant use in episode after episode ala "After line quickly exit right", "take off shades", "put on shades", "put hands on hips", "turn sideways when you speak to anyone", etc. 

Here in memorial is a collection of David Caruso one liners, followed by:
*CSI Miami: David Caruso One Liners II: Sunglasses Edition *

RIP CSI Miami (Exit stage left .. quickly)


----------



## Mac'sdad

Hope you guys have a great day and the weather clears... here in Massachusetts we are water logged.... Mac likes to swim but he's not a fan of rain.... does his business and barks to come in right afterward...


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to read that Andy is still having lots of fun and enjoying his food, bet he especially enjoyed those potato chips  sending him lots of hugs


----------



## Meggie'sMom

So glad to read that Andy is enjoying life! I hope his summer is trouble free!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Thank you
> 
> Andy had a fun day. Just ball playing, running errands with me, and a run about at the high school across the street. It's so nice to have him feeling really well. He LOVES the new fish and sweet potato kibble I brought home Saturday. He got some broccoli, cooked shrimp, and fish tonight as well. And a few potato chips while we watched a movie.


Sounds like Andy is having fun-that makes me happy!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so glad to hear Andy is enjoying life! Wishing him many more days for making wonderful memories. Give Andy a big hug from us!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

No, thank you! Once again, I'm smiling for you & Andy! Bless you.


----------



## dborgers

This just popped up on MSNBC.com

Lung cancer drug treats rare lymphoma tumors, too

Quite an amazing story. I hope they'll develop new chemo protocols for dogs too. They should, since most new drugs are tested on dogs before clinical trials and FDA approval.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hope you guys get some swimming in during the next few days!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping Andy has fun today-maybe swimming.


----------



## dborgers

Sunny and nice clear through Monday, so we'll get a lot of swimming in.

It's so nice to wake up with Andy right there thumping his tail feeling so well


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I am smiling ear to ear, thinking of you THUMPING your tail!!
Have fun SWIMMING!!


----------



## dborgers

We just got back. I went swimming too. Man, the water feels good.

Andy got an ice cream cone. Happy tails!


----------



## Karen519

*Yes!!*

YES!!!


Doing the Happy Dance that Andy and you got to swim and have ice cream!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds like you and Andy had fun swimming  how lovely for him to have an ice cream too! So happy that Andy is enjoying himself and living life to the full everyday


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

Like I've been saying: "Carpe Diem" (Seize The Day)

In Andy's mind that means seizing the ice cream cone too LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Swimming and ice-cream, that even sounds good to me!
I am happy Andy is having such a good time and getting spoiled!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Yay! for Andy. Sounds like a great doggy day. Molly says "hello Andy" and she says to give him lots of scratches and good rubs too! (Molly's favorite things)


----------



## PrincessDi

It makes me smile to hear that Andy enjoyed swimming with his Dad and ICE CREAM!! Praying that Andy enjoys swims all summer long!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Swimming together, sharing ice cream, enjoying life ... hmm Danny it sounds like you live dogs life.









Hugs to Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping Andy has another day of swimming and ice cream!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Hoping Andy has another day of swimming and ice cream!!


Forecast: 100% chance

We're adding a new Latin saying: Carpe Conem: "Seize The Cone"

Yesterday I was holding the ice cream cone for Andy to lick. He decided he'd rather eat the whole thing in one fell swoop, and gently grabbed the entire cone. He had ice cream squishing out the sides of his mouth. Funny sight.


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Forecast: 100% chance
> 
> We're adding a new Latin saying: Carpe Conem: "Seize The Cone"


Love the new saying for Andy 'Seize the cone' haha!  Daisy was a big fan of ice cream cones 
Hope you and Andy have a great weekend!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

I guess you went swimming today-GOOD!!:wavey::wavey:
I would have loved to see you grab that ice cream cone!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

Andy did go for a swim, but I didn't get him ice cream today. Dr. Wang doesn't want him having _too_ much rich food. Tomorrow I'll shoot some video of him wolfing down a soft serve cone


----------



## *Laura*

Yahhh we want more video


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Yahhh we want more video


Currently in production. The star waits while the crew sets up the next shot:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Don't let the star to wait to long. Be careful how you treat the celebrity, our Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Don't let the star to wait to long. Be careful how you treat the celebrity, our Andy.


Ha. I call him "Mr. Andy, sir" when we're in production. Full body massages, treats ... whatever his whims are at the moment MUST be tended to! LOL As a director, I know I must keep the star happy.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see you and Andy are having fun!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Sandy


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I want to give Andy nose kisses.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dborgers said:


> Ha. I call him "Mr. Andy, sir" when we're in production. Full body massages, treats ... whatever his whims are at the moment MUST be tended to! LOL As a director, I know I must keep the star happy.


I know Andy is happy as he could be, just to be around people he loves. 
In late hours Fridays, when busy week is over and the weekend is knocking at the door, I miss my Buddy the most. Please give Andy a big hug.


----------



## dborgers

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> I want to give Andy nose kisses.


Andy says: "I'm in!! Any chance of a belly scratch too?" LOL



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I know Andy is happy as he could be, just to be around people he loves.
> In late hours Fridays, when busy week is over and the weekend is knocking at the door, I miss my Buddy the most. Please give Andy a big hug.


You're exactly right: he's happy just to be near ... rarely more than 6' away from my wife or I at any given moment (unless we're outside or he wants to lay on top of an AC vent in the summer). We'll give him SEVERAL hugs from ya


----------



## dborgers

A *Very Very HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to *Karen519*  

She's been so incredibly supportive of Andy and so many dogs and people here on GFR. A true gem of a person.

Her birthday thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/114782-happy-birthday-karen519.html


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I wish Andy was here right now so I could scratch his tummy. 

Happy Birthday Karen519. You a very positive influence here & I appreciate it.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you, Marielisa


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I'm glad to learn Andy has "staff" to assist him in his every need and whim.  Lap it up Andy! You are so loved.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Karen,
> 
> Andy did go for a swim, but I didn't get him ice cream today. Dr. Wang doesn't want him having _too_ much rich food. Tomorrow I'll shoot some video of him wolfing down a soft serve cone


Danny: Don't shoot the video on my account-don't want Andy to get sick from the ice cream!! Have a beautiful day today with Andy!!

I love Andy's Movie Star pic!!


----------



## Lilliegrace

Happy birthday Karen. You were a pillar of strength to us in what was our darkest hour.
Hugz and love

Gracie


----------



## dborgers

Yesterday was a stormy day, so I had two storm sensitive dogs following my every move like a shadow. I'm taking Andy to the lake for a swim, then a bath when we get home. He's still feeling well. 

I hope Karen had a nice birthday and has leftover cake.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Good to hear you guys are having great days together, that's all that counts. Have fun and take care.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad that Andy went for a swim and got a bath!!
Karen and Ken went to Carraba's Italian Restaurant last night and had delicious food and cannoli for dessert!!
We took the cover off our pool this morning! Now we have to shock the pool and wait for the water to warm up!!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Yesterday was a stormy day, so I had two storm sensitive dogs following my every move like a shadow. I'm taking Andy to the lake for a swim, then a bath when we get home. He's still feeling well.
> 
> I hope Karen had a nice birthday and has leftover cake.


I am so glad that Andy got to enjoy a nice swim. I hope to teach Mercy how to swim soon.


----------



## dborgers

> Good to hear you guys are having great days together, that's all that counts.


Thank you. These days are the ones I hoped and prayed Andy would get. Grateful the chemo is still working.


> Karen and Ken went to Carraba's Italian Restaurant last night and had delicious food and cannoli for dessert!!


Yum! Sounds delicious. Glad you had a fun birthday. And pool time? Alright!! 



> I am so glad that Andy got to enjoy a nice swim. I hope to teach Mercy how to swim soon.


Thank you. Tomrrow I'll let him have a soft serve cone. I'll bet you show Mercy the water and she'll be a natural. To paraphrase Nancy Sinatra: "These paws are made for swimmin', that's just what they'll do. One of these days these paws are gonna swim right next to you".


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy and Danny: Hope you swim today and that you love your soft serve cone!! 

The cover is off the pool, but it takes a long time to warm up the water we just put in yesterday!! I know Tucker and Tonka will be happy when it's finally time to swim! I'm attaching a pic of them in the pool from last Summer.


----------



## dborgers

Katie's having surgery on her eyes today to deal with Entropion (?), a turning inwards of the eyelids and lashes that leads to eventual blindness). They're also going in to clean her tear ducts to check for blockages. We'll be her 'seeing eye people' for a few days.


----------



## coppers-mom

dborgers said:


> He had ice cream squishing out the sides of his mouth. Funny sight.


  Keep feeling good sweet boy!


----------



## AmberGeller

Our thoughts and prayers are definitely going out to you...


----------



## Karen519

*Andy, Katie*

Praying for Katie's surgery-I know you will do a great job being her seeing eye people!

Please let us know when her surgery is over!

I can just picture the ice cream squishing out of the sides of ANDY'S MOUTH!!


----------



## dborgers

*Carpe conem*

Our "Carpe Conem" ceremony today. Me as Andy's acolyte with the cone.


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

Katie's surgery is done. My wife is on her way to pick her up.


----------



## Dallas Gold

That video was darling! I do think he likes the cone! I often wonder if dogs get brain freezes like I do with ice cream!


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> That video was darling! I do think he likes the cone! I often wonder if dogs get brain freezes like I do with ice cream!


Thank you  I don't know. LOL He sure always wants it all. He'd have been able to grab the whole thing if I had remembered to take the papyrus off the cone first.


----------



## HolDaisy

What a fantastic video! He really does love those ice cream cones


----------



## dborgers

Katie just got home. "Entropion" is the name of the condition she had surgery for; Her bottom eyelids had turned inwards, causing the lashes to rub on her corneas.

We were expecting both eyes to be fully bandaged. Not so. Just a couple stitches in the inside corner of each eye. Hopefully this will take care of her eye issues and she won't need medication in them twice a day. They cleaned out her tear ducts as well. If she looks stoned it's because she is LOL

Katie in her soft Elizabethan Collar, in which we call her "Katie BlueBelle", being a Southern lady and all ...


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Katie looks very good for having had surgery and I know she will be well taken care of. Have to go watch Andy's video. Give Katie kisses and Andy, too!


----------



## Karen519

*Carpe conem!!*

Just watched Carpe Conem!! Hysterical! 
Andy sure made short order of that cone!!


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> What a fantastic video! He really does love those ice cream cones


Thanks  "Carpe Conem" is a religious affair for Andy. He's very serious about his cones! LOL



> Just watched Carpe Conem!! Hysterical!
> Andy sure made short order of that cone!!


He'd eat it all in one bite if I'd taken the "Charta" (Latin for paper) off the cone first LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks for all the smiles! Thinking of you and Andy.


----------



## hubbub

Fingers crossed that Katie had no more problems and that the storms stay away for a while - we only had light rain today, no thunder


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Andy reminds me so much of our Jake. He'd eat the entire cone in one bite if we let him. The very first time we took him for ice cream, he woofed down his cone & proceeded to puke on the sidewalk in front of the place. Definitely slowed him down after that! Storms freaked him out too, he'd head for the basement at the first sign of an incoming boomer.

Again, thanks for the Andy smile & hoping that Katie recoups well!


----------



## PrincessDi

That Carpe Conem video of Andy is a hoot!! It's so wonderful watching your boy enjoy life!! Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Katie! That surgery sounds like it could be painful!


----------



## Lilliegrace

I dont know wether to laugh or cry as I see our hero eating his conus ice creamus.

God Bless you Andy, and your dad.


----------



## dborgers

I'm glad you enjoyed the video  As you could see, Andy certainly enjoyed the 'conus ice creamus' LOL. I found where they sell frozen yogurt cones, so we'll start doing that instead of ice cream. 

He _always _wolfs down his food. The ice cream cone was no exception. He was half starved to death when TVGRR pulled him out of a high kill podunk county shelter 9 years ago. When we adopted him he was still at least 10-15 pounds underweight, and that was after 2 weeks in a foster home. He's always eaten like he'll never see another meal. That's never changed in all these years.

Katie's still pretty looped from the anesthetic and pain meds. We took her out for a bathroom break tonight and she's still walking like a sailor on shore leave where booze is cheap. I had her soft belly harness under her so she couldn't fall down. The surgery wasn't as invasive as we thought it might be. A small incision on the lower eyelid close to the nose on both sides with a couple micro sutures each. In 10 days the sutures come out.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Katie and hugs to Andy. Love the video and music too. I had Latin in high school for two years and loved it.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy and Katie*

Hoping Katie will feel better with each day and that she doesn't try to scratch-with the cone of shame on, she doesn't stand much chance of that!
Love Andy's video! Kisses to both of them!


----------



## Aislinn

Love the video of Andy! Gotta love dogs and ice cream! Poor Katie, but she looks so sweet in her cone, and so innocent.


----------



## dborgers

A friend emailed this to me. Such a sweet story I wanted to share it:


----------



## maggsd

Sorry not bin back to post on Andy superdog's )) thread for a while. I've just bin having particular tough time.
It was great to see & hear he's still getting up to his antics ! He certainly 'fell on his feet' when he decided to adopt You as his 'dad'. His videos are always a laugh, a pleasure to watch, give the rest of us hope that good things still happen.
Despite his diagnosis he is still one lucky golden to find such a devoted, kind, caring & fun companion in you. I look forward to hearing, watching more about sweet Andy.


----------



## maggsd

dborgers said:


> A friend emailed this to me. Such a sweet story I wanted to share it:


P.s. forgot to say I absolutely love this post xxxxxxxx


----------



## dborgers

Aislinn said:


> Love the video of Andy! Gotta love dogs and ice cream! Poor Katie, but she looks so sweet in her cone, and so innocent.



TY. Like every dog I've ever known, Andy loves ice cream.

Katie's doing well so far. For the next few days she's a "Conehead" (like an old 70's SNL skit, also "from France"; a 75/25% Bichon Friese/Papillion mix according to Wisdom Panels Insight DNA results).

She's a real tease who'll come in a room 'wooing' looking for a game of hide and seek, or just to carry on a back and forth conversation. About what, I couldn't tell you. LOL She smells Andy's breath when he comes in the room to check if he got a treat she didn't get, and if she finds out he has she'll give us a piece of her mind until we also give her the same treat. We laugh several times a day at her funny antics.

Katie was walking with a gimpy back leg and lost about 8 years ago when my wife spotted her in front of our house on a hot August day. We tried to find her owners, but it may be best we didn't. The orthopedic surgeon's opinion was she limped because at some point in the past she'd been kicked hard enough to shatter the femur in one of her back legs in many little pieces, rendering it twisted and unrepairable. She walks a little gimpy, but can run like the dickens with it tucked up.


----------



## dborgers

maggsd

Thank you for you kind comment. We're the lucky ones. He has blessed our house with his unfailing love and good cheer.

I hope whatever situation is afoot resolves itself in a way that leaves a smile on your face


----------



## HolDaisy

Wishing Katie a speedy recovery, she's so sweet, and of course lots of hugs to Andy


----------



## dborgers

*Week 25 Chemo Report*

Andy went to Dr. Wang this morning for his liver pane and CBC. She said he's looking good, so he can get his CCNU tonight (chemo pills he takes every three weeks). Some of his blood counts are just a little low, some just a little high, the majority in the normal range. He's been feeling really, really well. You'd never know he has canine lymphoma.

I waited while they drew the blood instead of leaving him there. We both had an egg and cheese on wheat breakfast sandwich before heading to the lake for a swim. What a beautiful day - perfectly clear, 82 degrees .. hated to leave and do something productive today LOL. Anyhoo, I'm putting the kibosh on eggs for now since his cholesterol is still a little high.

He gained a little weight, but that's by design. We want to keep a couple extra pounds on him in the event he has days of nausea like he has a couple times since his diagnosis with lymphoma. He doesn't feel fat, just extra huggable. 

When Dr. Wang called just now she asked about a 1/2" minor cut above his left eyebrow. Well, last night when we walked across the street to the high school for our nightly run/tennis ball play, Andy ran for some bushes he's been _very_ curious about the past couple weeks, then dashed under the portable classroom they use for extra storage (and where the stray cat used to live). I heard him bang his head on the under side. He came out carrying a juvenile possum in his mouth by the neck like a mama tiger does her cubs. The possum wasn't injured and was gone when I went back to check. Playin' possum like the adult he had in March. He sure didn't want to leave it, but he did like a good boy.

Here's Dr. Wang's report for this week's visit:


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad that Andy is feeling well in himself and the vet is pleased with him, that's great news  it sounds like he's enjoying himself and eating some lovely treats  
Bless him aswell for leaving the possum, such a good boy! Hope he continues to enjoy the nice weather too. We've got a bit of a heatwave going on over here in the UK (about 75 degrees the last few days)


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Really glad that Andy is feeling well in himself and the vet is pleased with him, that's great news  it sounds like he's enjoying himself and eating some lovely treats
> Bless him as well for leaving the possum, such a good boy! Hope he continues to enjoy the nice weather too. We've got a bit of a heatwave going on over here in the UK (about 75 degrees the last few days)


Thank you. Andy sure didn't _want_ to leave the possum. He got an extra treat  Enjoy the nice weather


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad Andy had a good check up and is enjoying the mild weather. He and his dad sure know how to enjoy life.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Glad for good report, and nice whether, and swimming, life is good.


----------



## maggsd

Glad to see Andy still revelling in life ! 
I'm sure your tales of Andy's adventures give hope to all those with poorly companions, especially at their down times. Like I've said before the pair of you are an inspiration and example of how NOT to let the bad times overtake what precious moments you still have together.
Wishing you both and everyone dealing with illness lots of hugs, and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad to hear Andy had a good check-up. Hoping you all have a wonderful and safe Memorial Day weekend. My Sister, Ronnie, is in town from New Jersey, and we have been going and going-haven't had an opportunity to be on the forum much at all!

Kisses to Andy and Katie! How is Katie doing?


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad to hear that Andy had such a good report. 
Enjoy your memorial weekend with lots of swimming, maybe an ice-cream cone?


----------



## dborgers

Katie is doing well. She isn't in the cone anymore. For that she's happy. Can't get to the inside corners were the sutures are with her paws, so no biggie.

Andy and I will be doing a lot of swimming over the long weekend. Ice cream is a must!! LOL

Thanks


----------



## PrincessDi

What a wonderful way to start the weekend!! I know Andy will enjoy the swimming and ice cream!!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny enjoy your long weekend, Andy enjoy lots of swimming and get well Katie. Thinking of you all


----------



## mm03gn

Hope you have a great weekend Danny and Andy! Tell him that my favourite treat is a McDonalds soft serve ice cream cone too!! (I am guilty of sharing my ice cream with my girls - much to the disgust of my mom and sister!)


----------



## AtticusJordie

So glad to hear things have gone well for you and Andy (and the rest of the furkids). Have a stupendous Memorial Day holiday--and remember large quantities of ice cream are usually prescribed to keep the heat away! 

Scott J.


----------



## dborgers

TY. Nice long weekend for fun. I'm gonna keep Andy to frozen yogurt until his cholesterol isn't slightly elevated  Mickey D's ice cream cones are good. I might slip out for one myself LOL

Katie's running around like nothing's wrong, and it really isn't. No discomfort.


----------



## dborgers

Scott, I was so glad to read the news about Atticus. Here's wishing you a great holiday weekend too


----------



## Karen519

*So Glad*

So Glad that you and Andy will be doing lots of swimming over the weekend.
Wishing everyone a wonderful Memorial Day Weekend-My sister is in town and then I'll be going to New Jersey for a visit, but I will take all of you WITH ME.
Won't be able to check the forum in N.J.


----------



## dborgers

I'll bet you're having a great time with your sis, Karen. Have a safe trip and a fantastic time.


----------



## mm03gn

Hope Andy has a good Sunday!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I will be thinking of Andy and all of my friends and their pets here on the forum while I'm in New Jersey-will see you all back on here on June 8th!!


----------



## dborgers

Have a safe trip and a great time, Karen.


----------



## rbrooks

Danny

We hope you guys are having a great Memorial Day! We had Jackson to the dog park and for a swim in the pond,and were thinking about you!!

Jackson is going to have to wait for his ice cream till after dinner! 

I hope Andy gets to swim and eat ice cream today!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Bob. That's so kind of you to think about us  Ice cream and swimming are on the menu today. Just waiting for the crowds at the lake to die down a little. Jackson is SO adorable. I'll bet you get stopped several times a day by grinning people going 'Awwwww' 



rbrooks said:


> Danny
> 
> We hope you guys are having a great Memorial Day! We had Jackson to the dog park and for a swim in the pond,and were thinking about you!!
> 
> Jackson is going to have to wait for his ice cream till after dinner!
> 
> I hope Andy gets to swim and eat ice cream today!!!!!!
> 
> Bob


----------



## Mac'sdad

Dan...just out of curiosity what's Andy's favorite flavor for ice cream or frozen yogurt ...LOL


----------



## dborgers

mac'sdad said:


> Dan...just out of curiosity what's Andy's favorite flavor for ice cream or frozen yogurt ...LOL


Vanilla ice cream, peach frozen yogurt.


----------



## *Laura*

Andy and Danny. I hope you got lots of swimming in today


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

Hoping you went swimming alot!!!

Tomorrow I go to New Jersey with my sister for a week. Will be back on forum June 8th!! Will take all of my friends with me in my heart!!


----------



## *Laura*

Safe travels Karen....enjoy your trip


----------



## cgriffin

I hope Andy got to enjoy his weekend with lots of swimming and ice-cream or frozen peach yogurt, lol. 
Heard on the news last night that it was raining in Nashville. We did not get any rain or storms till this morning.


----------



## dborgers

We got lots of swimming in and ate peach yogurt. Hope you all had a nice weekend


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> We got lots of swimming in and ate peach yogurt. Hope you all had a nice weekend


Sounds like you and Andy had a fantastic weekend, nothing better than Peach Yogurt on a warm summer day.

I prefer frozen yogurt over ice cream-Andy has good taste!

Glad to hear he's doing so well and enjoying himself.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

This is a MUST read! You will love this Danny and be sure to read it to Andy! 

Dr. Matthew Breen (oncology researcher at NCSU-CVM) was 12 years old when he lost his border collie mix to cancer:

"To this day, at age 46, he can see the vet’s face when remembering. “He said, ‘There’s nothing more we can do.’ "

From that childhood experience he helped map the canine genome and is now working on major discoveries in cancer research. 

"Dogs have been our loyal companions for thousands of years, and are still here today to help us unlock some of nature’s most intriguing puzzles about cancers. We owe them a great deal.”

GO Dr. Breen! GO Wolfpack!! 

Solving the Cancer Puzzle One Cell at a Time | Best In Show Daily | 2012


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for your kind comments 

Meggie's Mom: Thanks for the article. I'll read it tonight (I'm working ...client taking a break just now)


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

So glad you had swimming and peach yogurt.
I'll see everybody on this forum on June 8th.
You, Andy, Katie and all are in my prayers!!


----------



## dborgers

KAREN

Glad you and your sister are having a ball. Be safe, and we'll see ya in June


----------



## dborgers

*WEEK 26 - Chemo*

Andy had a great checkup this morning. Everything is looking A-OK after last week's CeeNU (chemo).

He met some new friends yesterday at the lake. A good time was had by all. I'll post a video later tonight or tomorrow. Here is this week's report:


----------



## Mac'sdad

*One word*



dborgers said:


> andy had a great checkup this morning. Everything is looking a-ok after last week's ceenu (chemo).
> 
> He met some new friends yesterday at the lake. A good time was had by all. I'll post a video later tonight or tomorrow. Here is this week's report:


 
fantastic !!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic report!

Looking forward to seeing the new video.


----------



## cgriffin

I am happy for Andy's good "report card", lol.


----------



## hubbub

Wonderful report!! I think it calls for starting the weekend early to celebrate!!


----------



## dborgers

hubbub said:


> Wonderful report!! I think it calls for starting the weekend early to celebrate!!


Hmm. Peach yogurt in the freezer. We're celebrating LOL 

If storms hit you she'll have "Say No To Thunderstorms" signs and pain meds to make for a comfier time of it. What a couple troopers you two are


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad that Andy had such a good report  looking forward to seeing the video of him swimming!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Thanks for the good Andy report. Makes me smile thinking of him eating his peach yogurt . He reminds me so much of our Jake. Can't wait for the video!


----------



## dborgers

These are the days we've been hoping for. Andy feeling well with a warm lake to go swimming in. We're very thankful for the good report, the days like these when life seems pretty normal as far as he's concerned, and so appreciative for your continuing kindness and support. 

We're having really strong storms tonight. Yesterday at the lake a couple little girls, about 5 and 6 years old, walked up with their mom and dad and asked if they could help play with Andy. It was a really fun time for him. It'll probably be tomorrow before I can get the video put together.

Andy, Katie, Jane, and I are all eating peach yogurt. Andy has pushed his bowl clear across the floor as he tries to lick the last molecule of taste off the bowl. Oops. He just came over to bum some of mine. LOL


----------



## *Laura*

Can't wait for the video ....it's so good to hear about Andy enjoying his day, especially the peach yogurt!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hi! Just checked in to see how Andy is doing and so happy to read his fantastic report!! I hope you guys have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh such great news


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Having a wonderful time in New Jersey. Going to Atlantic City again today.
Got a small opportunity to get online. Miss everyone here.
So glad to hear that Andy is doing well!!


----------



## Lilliegrace

lookin good Andy. Grace is also having her kong stuffed with frozen strawberry yoghurt.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## coppers-mom

Just how much of your yogurt did Andy get?

Hugs, kisses and continued prayers for your sweet boy.


----------



## dborgers

*Andy Makes Friends At The Lake*

Thanks ya'll 

Andy made some friends at the lake. A family were leaving as their 5 and 6 year old daughters ran over and asked if they could play with Andy, boy did they! For almost an hour. They were really cute and asked to do some camera work too. Everyone had a great time! Then it was time for a treat of thin scoops of peach frozen yogurt. 






Last night Andy got three spoonfuls of my frozen yogurt during the thunderstorms. ThunderShirts and yogurt are a winning combination!! 

Karen, don't accidentally reach for a soda and swallow a cup of nickels there in Atlantic City LOL


----------



## coppers-mom

What a heartwarming video.
Andy looks fantastic and just always has a smile on his face. He gave me a big smile tonight too.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I am SO in love with Andy. What a great day - what a great life! Loved the little girls and all the posing and jumping up and down. Such joy! This made me smile and cry a little too. Thank you for posting Danny.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny the video isn't available to me....DARN


----------



## dborgers

Laura,

Somehow mobile devices are disabled by YouTube. I enabled and re-uploaded the video. Still no mobile devices. Sorry 'bout that. 

I think because I'm using a copyrighted Al Jarreau tune. I'll export an iPhone version and email it to you if you don't get to a computer


----------



## HolDaisy

Such a lovely video! It's so good to see Andy looking great and having lots of fun, looks like he had a wonderful day and then finished with one of his favourite treats


----------



## PrincessDi

seeing Andy swimming is causing a grin from ear to ear here!! Praying that Andy continues to enjoy this summer and more summers in the years ahead.


----------



## hubbub

Andy's a wonderful ambassador - those girls will remember him for a long long time


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great report, swimming, ice cream... Life is wonderful. Lately, I feel so good every time I visit this thread. Sending hugs and prayers for Andy as always.


----------



## dborgers

I changed the music track, reexported, and re-uploaded the video in #1698 and swapped it out. Since I had to do it again, I exported and uploaded it to YouTube in hi def resolution. YouTube wouldn't allow the previous video with Al Jarreau's version of "We're In This Love Together". First time using a tripod. Next time I'll loosen the horizontal swivel for panning shots. Beat my 'Shaky Cam" method of hand held madness anyway. LOL 

A quick word about the little's girls parents and little brother: They were equally as charming. The whole family came up to us and asked if it would be alright for the girls to play with Andy. Even the dad got into it, throwing the ball, mom taking pictures. They were a delightful family. I wouldn't be surprised if there is a dog in their family soon. It would be a lucky dog 

The girls were so precocious and nice to each other, "It's your turn", one would say. They never fought over anything. They thoroughly enjoyed playing with Andy. The girls also got behind the camera (just a Flip Video on a poorly leveled tripod thanks to Moi LOL).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Now I could watch the video. I enjoyed so much. Girls are lovely so is Andy, it looks like a lots of fun for all of you. And ice cream was gone in 3 seconds. I used to spread it in the bowl otherwise it was gone in seconds and my Buddy would go after ours. My Buddy loved ice cream so much, he would wake up from deepest sleep as soon as you open the box. We couldn't eat any ice cream in the house for very long time, till maybe month or two ago.


----------



## dborgers

> I used to spread it in the bowl otherwise it was gone in seconds and my Buddy would go after ours.


Those were thin (like 1/2" thick) scoops of frozen yogurt, although they look thicker because the convex side was up. I should smush it to the bottom of his dish so he _has_ to lick it. Thank you for that idea! The only time Andy will savor _anything_ rather than eating it whole and unchewed is if it's something I'd consider really warm. Then he'll take licks and eat it over time as it cools. Other than that it's 'down the hatch in one bite'.


----------



## cgriffin

Great video!
It was so nice to see Andy thoroughly enjoying himself.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm trying to figure out why I got all teary watching that. 

You'll treasure that video. What great memories. So good to see Andy feeling so good and happy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic video-great to see Andy doing so well and loving life. I can't tell who was happier-the little girls or Andy!

Really liked the music you chose, so fitting for the video.

Keep the peach yogurt coming, seems to be doing wonders for Andy.


----------



## *Laura*

Loved the video!!! It's so nice seeing Andy enjoying himself so much - lots of tail wagging. He's a special boy.

(....and wow did Buddy ever do a quick head turn out of a sound sleep when he heard your voice talking to Andy)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Laura* said:


> (....and wow did Buddy ever do a quick head turn out of a sound sleep when he heard your voice talking to Andy)


It is amazing, sweet Buddy still remembers his first family. Do not tell me, it is just a dog.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It is amazing, sweet Buddy still remembers his first family. Do not tell me, it is just a dog.


Buddy _is_ an amazingly special boy. Definitely a special spiritual being living inside his body. The first minute after I met him and looked in his eyes as he nuzzled me I could see he is an old and beautiful soul. So much love in the little guy who'd been through so much in his first 6 short months. 

We spent a lot of time together and definitely had a connection. He learned what it was like to be special to someone, to trust fully, and have a lot of fun. It all worked out just the way it was supposed to: I couldn't be more grateful Laura adopted him into such a wonderful home with a doting and loving mom and cousins - human and fur alike. It warms my heart to know what a wonderful life he's having and will for many years to come. The night I signed up here was the night I got Andy's pathology/lymphoma diagnosis. I knew I wouldn't be able to give them both the attention they needed. I prayed very heartfelt prayers for both of them. Wow, six months ago already. Time flies ...

To have had Buddy adopted by Laura (thanks to GRF and her daughter, Melissa, spotting my post about Buddy), and Andy doing so well still 6 months later are both answers to heartfelt prayers. With Andy's prognosis I knew this road would have rough spots, and that he'd need my undivided attention to continue to feel special in his final months. I'm so happy and grateful Andy and Buddy are both getting 100% of the attention they both need and deserve. God answers prayers for the right things. . I'm still blown away by finding this site, all the support found here from so many wonderful people. And, of course, Buddy's adoption, which always makes me grin from ear to ear. One of the best experiences of my life


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dborgers said:


> Buddy _is_ an amazingly special boy. Definitely a special spiritual being living inside his body. The first minute after I met him and looked in his eyes as he nuzzled me I could see he is an old and beautiful soul. So much love in the little guy who'd been through so much in his first 6 short months.
> 
> We spent a lot of time together and definitely had a connection. He learned what it was like to be special to someone, to trust fully, and have a lot of fun. It all worked out just the way it was supposed to: I couldn't be more grateful Laura adopted him into such a wonderful home with a doting and loving mom and cousins - human and fur alike. It warms my heart to know what a wonderful life he's having and will for many years to come. The night I signed up here was the night I got Andy's pathology/lymphoma diagnosis. I knew I wouldn't be able to give them both the attention they needed. I prayed very heartfelt prayers for both of them. Wow, six months ago already. Time flies ...
> 
> To have had Buddy adopted by Laura (thanks to GRF and her daughter, Melissa, spotting my post about Buddy), and Andy doing so well still 6 months later are both answers to heartfelt prayers. With Andy's prognosis I knew this road would have rough spots, and that he'd need my undivided attention to continue to feel special in his final months. I'm so happy and grateful Andy and Buddy are both getting 100% of the attention they both need and deserve. God answers prayers for the right things. . I'm still blown away by finding this site, all the support found here from so many wonderful people. And, of course, Buddy's adoption, which always makes me grin from ear to ear. One of the best experiences of my life


I would agree with you, God did answer your prayers. Sweet Buddy could not find any better home than he has right now. I am very happy that his home is with my fellow Canadians.
Happy that Andy is doing so well enjoying life and giving so much joy to the others with his golden touch at all places he goes.
God bless.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I love this thread! It always makes me smile. Thank you!


----------



## *Laura*

Buddy is a darling and so is Danny who rescued my sweet little fellow. (Gosh I'm crying again). Andy is amazing and there are so many people rooting for him, watching his videos and so loving watching him enjoy life. Buddy's mom forever said it right. Andy you have the golden touch


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a great video!! Andy and the girls had so much fun!


----------



## Mac'sdad

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm trying to figure out why I got all teary watching that.
> 
> You'll treasure that video. What great memories. So good to see Andy feeling so good and happy.


Sweet girl..... those are tears of happyness....  !


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Glad to see that Andy had a great time swimming.
Ronnie and I spent Saturday and Saturday night in Norristown, PA, with my cousins-I hadn't seen some of them for 26 years!!
Today we are going to Cape May Beach-I'm meeting Bob Dylan (June) for lunch! We've been to Atlantic City a couple of times-won some money, but put it back in trying to win more!
Miss you all-praying for everyone and their animals!!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all again for your continued support for Andy. It makes this journey so much easier. Nearly 6 months later he's still hanging in there and having fun. We're headed to the lake right now for a swim.

KAREN: I'm so happy to read about the terrific time you're having visiting family. Memories to treasure. Have a great time!! Isn't that always the way with slots? LOL The last time I was in a casino was the last hours of the last visit with my sister. She played slots and I played Texas Holdem. 

She'd come back every 10 minutes or so with her shoulders shrugging as if to say "well, I didn't have any luck". Fortunately, I was winning quite a bit and would hand her some cash to go back and try again. I cashed out my poker winnings and had a $5 chip left over. As we were heading out the door I threw it on the craps table and told the dealer "Hard 8" (double 4's) and continued walking on. It hit for $50!! I handed my sister those winnings and my poker winnings. As I left to drive to the airport we both had huge smiles on our faces.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of you guys!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

That is so sweet that you gave your winnings to your Sister!
Today Ronnie and I went to Cape May Beach-beautiful town - and met June, (Bob Dylan) at the Lobster House for lunch. We ate on a boat!! June is so sweet! AS soon as I get back to Chicago I will upload the pics and put them on. 
June told me that Capt Cook, John, also works at a hotel on Cape May, so Ronnie and I met Joy and John, too! What a great guy and what a beautiful Golden Ret. Joy is! We visited alot of shops, but didn't buy anything!
Hope Andy and you had a great time swimming!!


----------



## dborgers

*Andy's Sunday*

Sunday was a mixed bag. Katie had her post op visit for her eye surgery, I had some fun, then we had a storm! I hate storms, but dad made everything alright in the end.

Thank you for your continued support! I really appreciate it 

Andy


----------



## T-Joy

Hi, I have just discovered your post and all I can say is "You, and your boy are wonderful guys"!!! I spent nearly 2 and a half hours reading all your posts about Andy, and watching all videos. I red Buddy's story too. I passed quickly from tears to happiness by reading it. You did a great thing.

You saved so many Golden souls...You are Golden's Angel!!!

I have need to tell you that you are great person and that you really know what Love means. You are someone who knows how to appreciate what you are receiving and don't care about giving. That's a big deal, and I am so proud of you. You know how to stay positive although your dear Andy is in danger...you know how to appreciate his wagging tail and how to live THE MOMENT and say "thank you God for it"! or " Andy, I'll be always there for you!"

ANDY IS THE HAPPIEST DOG IN THE WORLD. He knows that very well! and it's thanks to you!
You deserve to be happy with your Boy many many years in front...
Anyway I wist it to you both!!!
*
My prayers will always be with you!

Love & Light

Tania
*


----------



## dborgers

TY Tania. That was very sweet of you to say. The truth is Andy and the other dogs who've passed through my life have given so freely. and without condition. so much love, memories, friendship and loyalty that I owe whatever I can do. They're the real givers: no-strings-attached pure unconditional love given freely. In many cases, after people have given them no reason to. Mankind could learn a lot from dogs. They didn't name it the "_Golden_ Rule" for nothing


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hi Andy, I hope you have a great day today, without those nasty storms!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping you and Andy have a beautiful day!!
We are going to the Atlantic City boardwalk and to a casino called Rogata!


----------



## T-Joy

*Hi Danny,*
*That’s’why I said that you are a GOLDEN’S ANGEL! You understood everything. You know what UNCONDITIONAL LOVE is and that we are receiving from them all the time no matter who we are. Just remember the case of Buddy who was running after that poor ignorant idiot people, crying for them. He would do that till the last breath, because his purpose “sur terre” on this earth is to teach LOVE. Fortunately he found an ANGEL. Yes, Elisabeth was an Angel, who was there in the right moment, sent to save him because his life mission was just starting, although it seemed that it was nearly over. And then, other Angels like you and finally Laura.*
*It makes me happy to read you because you are of those rare people who completely understand WHY” doGs” exist: to teach us unconditional love, loyalty, friendship, joy, happiness, how to appreciate the MOMENT and… I love them all but I can’t finish without mentioning that our Goldens were brought on earth to bring even more Light.*
* I read this somewhere and I completely agree:*
* “When God decided to make the world more perfect, he created Goldens!”*
* They have something “more” or different that heals any pain in us; they are so joyful, friendly and happy all the time, with everybody that it simply brings us Light from the second we are blessed to be chosen by one of them.*
*That’s why I called my Golden Girl , Faith-Joy. That name suits them all as it is impersonal. I love her so much and pray God every day for her health and long life because she is my Golden Girl, my baby, my Life, my saver, my first Golden, my revelation of Joy and Happiness…*
*My only care is if I will have enough time to show her and give her at least 1% of Love that she is capable of giving me.*
*One thing I have to add is that Joy is our first Golden. She is the complete revelation. We, my husband and me, are planning to adopt as soon as possible, one brother or sister for Joy and try to give him/her forever home.*
*Sorry because I am long but I really had the need to tell you all this.*
*Love & Light*
*KISSES FOR ANDY(Joy is crazy about him)
*
*Tania & Joy:wavey:*


----------



## dborgers

T-Joy

Meggie's Mom, who's been such an inspiration to me and others here, posted this quote that sums it up so well:



> I looked at the photos of your Andy observing the world and a passage from Dean Koontz' book _A Big Little Life_ immediately came to me. Perhaps you know it?* "May I tell you a wonderful truth about your dog? .... You have been given stewardship of what you in your faith might call a holy soul."*


----------



## T-Joy

Exactely...Holy Soul!!!

GREAT! This is it!


----------



## HolDaisy

Another great video


----------



## *Laura*

great video Danny......love the star of the movie


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love me some Andy. 

My big boy Griff is under the table snoring up a storm and Cosby is at my feet ready to jump up if I so much as shift position in my seat. What is it about goldens that so readily bring tears to my eyes? Must be those gigantic hearts inside a being who believes they are tiny little puppies.


----------



## T-Joy

Hi Laura,
please give a BIG kiss and hug to Buddy. Thanks to Andy, I know his story  and that you are an Angel .
If you do that for me, we'll find ourselves in a spiritual circle and I will be able to share a wonderful moment of Joy and Love with your gorgeous boy!
Thank you so much and long and happy life for both of you!

Love & Light 

Tania & Joy


----------



## *Laura*

Thank you T-joy. Your special words of kindness mean a lot to me.....big hug and kiss given to my sweet buddy


----------



## dborgers

Laura, doesn't this site rock? So do you and Buddy and your whole crew


----------



## *Laura*

Yes this site rocks!!!! Ditto


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Yes it does! A big part of it for me is this thread!!


----------



## T-Joy

Oh I am so happy when I find so wonderful and special people in the millions of others...

Oh yes, this site rocks, that's for sure

Thank you Laura, thanks to you I feel so goooooood!

Special thanks to you Danny, to your videos and your special wonderful guy Andy. Thanks to Andy , Joy had her first hamburger today
she seemed pretty satisfied


----------



## *Laura*

T-joy thank you so much. Danny and Andy watched over my little cuddle bug and gave him a wonderful home. 

Joy I hope you enjoyed the burger!!!


----------



## dborgers

> A big part of it for me is this thread!!


Aw, thanks Terry. People like you have made our journey with Andy a very heartwarming experience. You're a perfect example of how many good people there are in the world. Thank you so much 



> Joy had her first hamburger today


The very first? Ever? *Yeah!! * Carpe Burger: "Seize The Burger" LOL

This is the only forum I've ever been on (since the BBS days ... before the internet) where I've never failed to smile, laugh, and feel good all over every visit. The people who come here, their dogs ... what a great bunch of golden hearts. I'm enjoying doing the videos (new at it) and glad you're enjoying watching them. 

LAURA: Please give Buddy a belly rub from me. You both make me grin from ear to ear every time at the thought of all that's transpired and all the love being shared up yonder


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

The video is wonderful, reminded me on those old days silent moves. Thank you.
I smile remembering your early posts, wondering is summer coming soon for Andy to go swimming and summer is here sweet Andy made it. It is his time to enjoy. How wonderful when thread you are afraid to click on turns into so much joy for all of us.
God bless.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's mom forever said:


> The video is wonderful, reminded me on those old days silent moves. Thank you.
> I smile remembering your early posts, wondering is summer coming soon for Andy to go swimming and summer is here sweet Andy made it. It is his time to enjoy. How wonderful when thread you are afraid to click on turns into so much joy for all of us.
> God bless.


Thanks for caring about him like you do  We've just tried to take the bad with the good. We're very grateful he's feeling well right now and able to enjoy the summer and do all the things he loves to do. Ya, as you know, those first 4 months (out of 6 months so far) since his diagnosis were rough for him - ACL injury, nausea, hospitalizations, et al. We're treasuring his good days, and are so happy he can have some fun again doing stuff he likes.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny and Andy*

Andy: So very HAPPY for the good days-enjoye yourself sweet boy!
I love to swim, too!!


----------



## cgriffin

So glad that Andy is doing so well!
I hope Andy will enjoy some more swimming with our beautiful weather forecast this week, frozen peach yoghurt, another trip to the post office? lol, cute video! Katie is a cutie, also.


----------



## dborgers

Andy is infatuated with a medium sized possum that lives in the trees behind a storage shed at the high school across the street (a stray cat lives under it), so he's been making a beeline for the trees and bushes where it lives when we go for our nightly run/ball fetch. 

3 times this week the possum wasn't fast enough to get back up the tree before Andy got there, and Andy's proudly strutted out of the bushes carrying it gently by the neck in his mouth like a mama tiger carrying her cubs to show me what a great hunter he is. Doesn't hurt it at all. I get Andy to drop it, the possum plays dead, we go play ball, and the opossum scampers back up the tree when the coast is clear.


----------



## hubbub

I immediately imagined the cat as a landlord, showing available space to the possum while thinking gleefully, "Ah! I'm faster than than you when that big dog comes running! Please move in here!"


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good boy Andy. It's never late to make new friends.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

You are a very gentle boy, Andy.

On my way home today at 4:30 EST-will be back on forum tomorrow.


----------



## *Laura*

Andy I think the possum must like the attention..he keeps waiting for more


----------



## dborgers

I guess the possum doesn't mind a slobbery neck LOL


----------



## dborgers

*6 MONTHS! Yeah!!*

Six Months .. Yeah!

I got Andy's diagnosis 6 months ago today. He's doing really well at the moment. One never knows how long it'll continue, but we'll take all the good days we get 

Your support for him has meant the world to us in this journey. Thank you from the bottom of my heart

Danny


----------



## *Laura*

Yah Andy. 6 months!!! You are a trooper. I'm so glad you're enjoying life to the fullest....yahooooy.  More videos please


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

6 months!!!! This is such great news!!!I really love Andy's story!


----------



## hubbub

Now that's the kind of post to make us CELEBRATE Good Times - C'mon!!!

I hope the weekend brings more fun and adventures for you all


----------



## Karen519

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations, Andy!! Good Work!!
Hope you and your Dad have something fun planned for today!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Andy, that is wonderful.....take your daddy swimming and for yogurt to celebrate! Hugs from NC, not too close though....don't wanna give ya my poison ivy!


----------



## cgriffin

What a milestone! Yay for Andy!!!!!!

I wish many more good times and good months for Andy and you!:crossfing


----------



## HolDaisy

Congratulations! 6 months, that's amazing  Hope that you have a fun day with lots of treats (and many many many more to come!) Go Andy


----------



## dborgers

Thank you 

We're in my recording studio. Too much work to do today to go swimming, but we'll get some in over the weekend. Andy's laying right here next to me like he always does when I'm working. Frozen yogurt is a definite 'yes!'. 

When you get news like we did about Andy last December, of course it's the last thing you want to hear. 6 months on he's doing well and we're living life as fully as possible a day at a time, thankful for each one.

This site has been a blessing thanks to you. God bless


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

Doing the Happy Dance for you Andy and your parents!!


----------



## T-Joy

I am so happy to hear that!!!
Danny, with the guy like you, everything looks like easier and possible. You have that special talent to raise up the one who needs it!!!

Andy we love you babe! Enjoy every minute!!!

Tania (who is in Paris for a while, and who feels so alone withoute Joy who stayed in Florida)

Love & Light for all of you wonderful people here


----------



## dborgers

Andy's so easy and always happy and eager to do whatever. Takes little effort on my part


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Andy has a good weekend full of adventures


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am happy for you and with you. It is a milestone to celebrate and if you think dog's years it multiplies. You have a great weekend.


----------



## T-Joy

_I wish you a great week end too!!!_

_Love & Light_


----------



## Karen519

*Danny and Andy*

Danny and Andy

Hope you have a fun filled weekend!
We all were in the pool yesterday and will be today also!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Stopping in to say hi to Andy!
Hope you have a fun day!
Big kisses from karen, Tucker and Tonka!!


----------



## dborgers

Not much going on. Andy's still feeling well.

My pilot buddy is back. We'll set something up for the next week or two.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm excited for Andy (and you)!! Hubby's co-pilot this month is a guy who owns his own Cessna (guess the co-pilots are paid a lot more than the captains) and is owned by a Golden Retriever. He told my hubby his Golden lives to fly in the Cessna with him and gets very excited as they near the private airport they fly out of. I hope Andy will enjoy himself as well!:crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Pilot*

Can't wait to hear about you and Andy flying!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

HOPING Andy is feeling good and you guys will do something fun today.


----------



## dborgers

Beautiful warm day. I'm slammed with work, but we'll get to the lake for a swim later.

Andy has his appointment with Dr. Wang tomorrow for a liver panel, CBC, and chemo.

He's doing really well right now. Lots of energy and no sign of lumps anywhere. We'll take it!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

So glad to hear this good news!! HAVE fun with your swim later!
Will be praying the Doctor goes really well tomorrow, too!!


----------



## *Laura*

I hope you had a chance to get away from work for a swim today. Your good reports about Andy make me smile. We're so happy he's doing so well. Way to go Andy


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Good boy Andy! You just keep living the high life boy!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll. We're very grateful things are going so well right now


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Best wishes for tomorrow's appointment.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hope today's appointment goes well for Andy and you.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Praying the vet goes well today and that you and Andy get to go for a swim or some other fun adventure!!


----------



## cgriffin

Good luck on your appointment! I hope all the bloodwork turns out great!


----------



## HolDaisy

Good luck at the vets with Andy and hope all goes well


----------



## dborgers

*Andy's Chemo - WEEK 28*

Andy had a great report. The only troublesome item Dr. Wang reported was the possibility he has T-Cell based on the GI upset that required hospitalization a few weeks ago. It's not known for sure if the lymphoma had invaded his GI tract, and no test would really have determined that to any degree of certainty. 

Dr. Wang said if he does indeed have T-Cell, she's seen cases where B-Cell didn't do well, and T-Cell did. We'll just continue rolling with the flow and taking it a day at a time, ensuring every day is loving and he has some fun, which is something we've always done anyway. 

I emailed her a great story about a golden that lived over 3 years with lymphoma, having gone through the MW protocol and then at least a year and a half on Leukeran. She found the story heartwarming and a good read. I did too, and it was another deposit in the "Hope Bank":

Berry's Lymphoma Treatment

I took him to Nashville Pet Products and got him a bully stick. It's already 3/4's gone. He got some treats and ear scratches too.

Thanks for the support. It really means a lot. Thank you 

Here's Andy's report:


----------



## *Laura*

Great news Danny....Yahhhh Andy, you're doing so well!!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Yay for Andy! 
I hope he got an extra serving of frozen peach yoghurt for his good report card!


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> We'll just continue rolling with the flow and taking it a day at a time, ensuring every day is loving and he has some fun, which is something we've always done anyway.


That's how we all should be living 

We're happy to see the good report Andy and glad you had some fun at the store too!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all 

BTW, Dr. Wang was really helpful in another area today: Since Andy has been doing so well with his CBC's and the liver panels (done by an outside lab) have all come back with excellent results each time the couple months he's been on CeeNU, she's cut his visits to once every three weeks - the week of his chemo - instead of 2 out of three weeks) with a $19 in-house liver test the week of his CeeNU maintenance chemo in place of the expensive full liver panels. She'll send out for a complete liver panel if the in-house test shows results out of normal range. Andy's been flying right along on the CeeNU, and the Denamarin is doing its job keeping his liver in great shape.

This will reduce the $800-1000 a month for the maintenance chemo protocol - liver panels, CBC's, office visits, Denamarin, CeeNU - by quite a lot. I hope he continues to do well on the CeeNU and stays in remission for another couple years on it. Wouldn't that be great? Good that we can keep money aside for if he comes out of remission again and needs thousands of dollars of hospitalization and rescue chemo again.

I love Dr. Wang. So does Andy. We are so lucky to have her 

She thought T-Cell because of the GI tract incident in April and how the Elspar kicked him back into remission. Dr. Wang said invasion of the GI tract is typical of T-Cell, not so much B-Cell. Guess we'll never really know. They should have tested for it when he had his initial pathology done on the slice from his lymph node taken during his surgery December 1st. The good news continues to be his lymph nodes have not showed any signs of a return of the lymphoma. I hope the CeeNU keeps kicking it's butt!

Frozen Peach Yogurt and a swim are in order!!! We're heading out the door now.


----------



## Karen519

*Yeh for Andy!!!*

Yeh for Andy-:You_Rock_:You_Rock_

I am so happy for the great news and God Bless Dr. Wang!!
Andy have fun on your swim and eating the Peach Yogurt!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Happy News...your journey gives so much hope to those of us who have yet to be confronted by this monster.

Sending hugs and prayers...and that frozen peach yogurt sounds delish!!


----------



## HolDaisy

We're really happy to hear that Andy has had another great report  he's such a little star!

Hope that he enjoys his swim and frozen peach yoghurt, sounds perfect


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

One thing I did note in today's report is Andy has put on 2 1/2 pounds since his last visit 2 weeks ago. I'm gonna have to temper his food intake just a bit. On the plus side he has a really hearty appetite, though having gone through two different week+ bouts with nausea, weight gain isn't the worst thing that could happen to him, though I need to watch it because of his ACL's. 

When we first adopted Andy he got up to nearly 120 pounds. We couldn't figure out why. One day I saw him hiding around the corner from the kitchen in the dining room and commando crawling all the way to the den to finish up our two older gal's dinners. Guess he'd been doing that for several weeks. He's always had a food problem because whoever dumped him at the kill shelter were starving him to death. He was skin and bones when we adopted him, and that was after a couple weeks of TLC in his TVGRR foster home. Once a food hound, always a food hound LOL We'll take his hearty appetite any day over the weight losses he's had a couple times during chemo because of the nausea


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

With what Andy has been through 2 1/2 lbs. is not bad.
Did you go swimming?


----------



## hotel4dogs

what happy news! I'm so thrilled for Andy, and for you. Give him a little extra loving, from me.


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> With what Andy has been through 2 1/2 lbs. is not bad.
> Did you go swimming?


On top of the other 2 pounds every couple weeks, it can add up! LOL

We went swimming.



> Give him a little extra loving, from me


EXTRA love given. Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so glad to hear how wonderful Andy continues to do, he's amazing and so is Dr. Wang-she is one very special Dr. Give you and your wife a well deserved pat on the back too for having taken such great care of Andy and most of all, for all the love you give him. Andy's got too many things to do yet, it's not his time. 

I found myself at the Ice Cream section at the grocery the other day and found myself lurking at the Frozen Yogurt section and the selection. I immediately thought of Andy, wondered if maybe he'd like any of the flavors available since Peach wasn't one of the choices. I really wanted some Peach too.


----------



## dborgers

> wondered if maybe he'd like any of the flavors available since Peach wasn't one of the choices.


"What? What other flavors? Could you elaborate?" - Andy 

BTW, they carry Peach Yogurt at Kroger down here. It is indeed yummy.

We're so very grateful he's doing well, and also very grateful for the amazing support and encouragement from all of you on GRF. I'm still blown away I found this site out of hundreds of thousands of results for 'canine lymphoma' when I Googled it that cold night last December. Finding this site was a blessing, and all the amazingly kindhearted and caring people here have made this whole experience informative, heartwarming, and fun.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny and Andy*

Danny and ANDY

You know it was no accident you found us and you and Andy are a blessing to all of us!!!

So glad you went swimming!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am happy for the great report so Andy could continue his adventures from swimming to flying. Who else is walking these days?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wow--go Andy!! 

Tell your Dad that you'll swim off the two pounds easy! 

I wish Dr. Wang could clone herself and set up practice here in my area! She sounds like such a wonderful and caring oncologist. 

I hope you all have a great weekend! Lots of swimming and maybe one peach yogurt (or two)! Ear rubs don't have calories so plenty of those are in order too!


----------



## dborgers

Anne,

Dr. Wang is a Godsend for us. When we lucked out getting her as Andy's doc (after firing the first one) the whole situation took a huge turn to the positive. Besides being top notch as a physician and diagnostician, she really, really cares about Andy and all of her patients. 

On the weight gain: My wife and I figured out he's been doing a lot of 'double dipping' with dinner - i.e. walking to his dish as though he hasn't had dinner when he already has. We just put up a calendar on the refrigerator to leave check marks for breakfast and dinner so we know he's only eating one of each. He knows how to play the game ... pleading hungry eyes and all LOL

The little bit of frozen yogurt Andy gets is a summertime 'must have' 

Buddy's Mom: I'm gonna try to get the flight scheduled for next week depending on my buddy's schedule. If not next week, end of the week after that when I get back from NYC.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> "What? What other flavors? Could you elaborate?" - Andy
> 
> BTW, they carry Peach Yogurt at Kroger down here. It is indeed yummy.
> 
> We're so very grateful he's doing well, and also very grateful for the amazing support and encouragement from all of you on GRF. I'm still blown away I found this site out of hundreds of thousands of results for 'canine lymphoma' when I Googled it that cold night last December. Finding this site was a blessing, and all the amazingly kindhearted and caring people here have made this whole experience informative, heartwarming, and fun.


I live in a small Tourist area, we only have two Grocery store chains that are both based out of NC. I haven't seen or been in a Krogers in years.......

I just saw where TCBY is going to be available in grocery stores and it should be carried at the other grocery store chain in my area. 

Frozen Yogurt has very limited availablity in this area, guess I'm about the only person who really likes it. The store I was in had the Kemps brand which I'm not familiar with, I've never seen it before. There were a few varieites, Strawberry was probably the only one Andy should have. 

They had Moose Tracks, Chocolate, Chocolate chip, Cookies and Cream to name a few.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

You can always take the weight off!! Enjoy your yogurt!!


----------



## coppers-mom

dborgers said:


> On the weight gain: My wife and I figured out he's been doing a lot of 'double dipping' with dinner - i.e. walking to his dish as though he hasn't had dinner when he already has. We just put up a calendar on the refrigerator to leave check marks for breakfast and dinner so we know he's only eating one of each. He knows how to play the game ... pleading hungry eyes and all LOL


Dang Danny - you were outsmarted again.
Andy has good looks and brains too.:yes: give him a kiss for me maybe three.:smooch:


----------



## dborgers

KAREN: Frozen yogurt is a MUST in the summer. We'll just get some extra swimming in 



coppers-mom said:


> Dang Danny - you were outsmarted again.
> Andy has good looks and brains too.:yes: give him a kiss for me maybe three.:smooch:


Kisses given. I wrote how when we first got him he hid and then commando crawled to the den to finish up the girl's dinners. He has it going on in the food department LOL


----------



## coppers-mom

dborgers said:


> Kisses given. I wrote how when we first got him he hid and then commando crawled to the den to finish up the girl's dinners. He has it going on in the food department LOL


I had read that page right before the one about Andy getting double dinners. such a smart boy!:doh:


----------



## FAL guy

Wow, I just read this entire thread and I have to say, what a trooper Andy is. You and Andy hang in there. Thing seem to be going well and I'm just agreeing that Andy is the healed of the Lord! By his stripes we Are healed!!!!

You go Andy!!!


----------



## dborgers

*Andy and Kathy Have a Party!*

Andy celebrated 6 months survival with lymphoma, and it was my mother-in-law, Kathy's 87th birthday, so we made a big deal out of it. Andy and Katie had just gotten out of their ThunderShirts after the thunderstorm left. An extra reason to celebrate!!

The cake was sugar free, but the room wasn't. Lots of hugs and kisses all the way around.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks for sharing that video!! Congrats to Kathy and to Andy--both of them!! Andy definitely enjoyed the cake, but....as my Mom always said..."a moment on the lips, a lifetime on the hips":uhoh::doh:. Just tell Andy he'll need to swim extra long this weekend and it will come off easy peasy! I hope you all enjoy your weekend! Six months!! So happy for you guys!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 6 months to Andy and a very special Happy 87th B'day to your MIL, they both look fantastic- Great celebration!


----------



## hubbub

Happy Birthday and Happy 6 Months!!

Andy looked like he was trying to will that cake off the table and to his belly - THOSE EYES!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love the video - especially when your mom-in-law said "surely he can have a bigger piece". Very cute. And who was that cutie in the back ground looking like she wanted a piece too? Little white fluffy dog? 

Happy birthday mom-in-law and here's to many more 6 month survival cakes for Andy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy and Kathy*

A very happy Birthday to Kathy and a VERY HAPPY 6 months to Andy!!
Meggie's Mom: The little white dog is Katie, Andy's sister!!


----------



## goldenbella5

Andy is in my prayers. This happened to my old girl, Molly, she was diagnosed with it and about 3 tumors later she got her second cancer call. We had to put her down because she was in so much pain. But she had a 3-4 year old cancer journey. She was 13. And 88 pounds!! Very well loved. Don't give up hope and keep us posted. Again he is in my prayers.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for the congrats.  We feel blessed Andy's doing so well. My MIL is amazing for 87. She's an insulin diabetic, thus the sugar free cake. Still lives in her house, drives, has frequent tea socials and such with her friends from church, something she's fond of doing, perhaps stemming from her days as a military wife. My late father-in-law was a retired bird colonel in the Air Force who was with the Flying Tigers in WW2 and quite a guy. He went to law school after retiring and beat multiple myeloma (blood cancer) in his 80's.

Andy doesn't usually get sugar free cake or stuff like that. Last year he stole my birthday cake off of the dining room table when my wife went to get silverware. His weight gain the past few weeks is from 'double dipping' dinner - fooling my wife and I with 'those eyes' and trips back and forth to his dish. LOL 

The little white dog in the background is Katie. She was wandering the street, limping, in front of our house on a hot August day about 8 years ago. No one put up an ad nor responded to ours. Probably for the best. The orthopedic surgeon we consulted then (same one who did ACL surgery this year on the other back leg) said it was his opinion she'd been kicked so hard her femur was shattered in little pieces, healed in a very twisted way, and was unrepairable. She has a limp to her gait when she walks, but gets around fine and can run like the dickens with the gimpy leg tucked under her. 

Katie's a little clown who provides a lot of laughter on a daily basis. She smells Andy's breath all the time to make sure he didn't get something to eat she didn't. A year ago, Andy stole my small birthday cake off of the dining room table and carted it off to our bedroom. Katie was fit to be tied he didn't share! She ran back and forth from the bedroom to the kitchen to tattle tale and tell us all about it!! LOL


----------



## *Laura*

Hahaha. That's such a funny story about Katie tattling on her brother. . Happy birthday to your MIL. She looks great. And glad that Andy got a piece of cake to celebrate his milestone. He looks great!!


----------



## dborgers

Laura,

I seriously doubt Katie would have made a stink about Andy stealing my birthday cake if he'd shared it with her. She's just like a little sister with a case of sibling rivalry. Always the sniff of Andy's breath to see if he's had something she didn't get. Andy walks in with a ball in his mouth? Katie's barking at his mouth until he spits it out ASAP as if to say 'whatever'. Then, of course, she could care less about the tennis ball LOL They're actually pretty close. She naps nuzzled up to his belly or back. They look like 'the lion and the lamb' - big old Andy, and 12 pound Katie.


----------



## Tennyson

Your MIL looks fantastic. Cracked me up when she said "give him a bigger piece."
Here's hoping to the next 6 months for Andy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> A year ago, Andy stole my small birthday cake off of the dining room table and carted it off to our bedroom. Katie was fit to be tied he didn't share! She ran back and forth from the bedroom to the kitchen to tattle tale and tell us all about it!! LOL


That is so funny! Our Barkley, now at the Bridge, was a great counter-surfer, but would always leave one bite for us. Hubby grabbed some brownies from a pan about half-full and forgot to put the pan back in the fridge. When I got home I called and asked him why he left one bite in the pan and didn't at least put the pan in the sink to soak. He was confused and replied he only took two, then told me he probably forgot to put the pan back in the refrigerator--we only had Barkley at that time so I put two and two together. Later that week he did the same thing with leftover pizza in a box. I came home again to an empty box on the counter with one bite left. Guess who?? Barkley again! 

Toby is our undisputed counter-surfer king. He once nabbed an opened plastic peanut butter jar left on the counter (guess who didn't put it up???? and ran outside the dog doors to enjoy it outside (spoon was left in the jar as well). When we got home Barkley met us and started barking up a storm--very unusual for him. I looked at my hubby and said, uh oh, Toby's done something, and yes he had!








Same thing happened with oatmeal









Love those countersurfers!


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

Toby

You are SUCH A NAUGHTY boy, but OH SO CUTE!!!


----------



## dborgers

LMAO Anne!! That's too funny. Counter surfers keep life interesting, don't they?

I agree with Karen. Cute, cute, cute. Leaving one bite was very polite


----------



## Lilliegrace

Good to hear Andy is doing well. Happy Father's day to you.

Gracie licking her frosty paws sends nose kisses to you and Andy.


----------



## dborgers

I'd like to thank my father, Edison Borgers, for the incredible sacrifices he made to give Beverly and I a life we would never have had without him. 

I can vividly recall the day I met him for the first time. Our social worker, Ms. Berkley, was trying to find a couple who'd adopt both of us to keep us together. Our baby sister had already, unbeknownst to us or our prospective parents, been set to be adopted to another family. Ms. Berkley wanted to keep Beverly and I together. We were inseparable.

Well, she'd play a trick on prospective adoptive parents: Whichever the couple were looking for - boy or girl - would be holding Ms. Berkley's hand as we walked into her office to meet them. In this case, my parents were looking for a boy. So, Ms. Berkley had me by the hand, and I had Beverly in tow behind me. When we walked in the room, Ms. Berkley said (her usual line): "I may have forgotten to tell you he has a little sister." Dad nearly broke down. With a tear streaming down his face. he beckoned us to him with open arms and said "Aw, we'll take them BOTH". He put one of us on each knee, then we played on the playground, one under each arm .. running around, playing on the swings. A year later our adoption was finalized on his birthday in front of Judge Parent, he holding me, and mom holding Beverly. 

Dad was a gentle giant with an incredible sense of humor. A humble factory worker would go without a new Sunday suit or new shoes to make sure we had what we needed - from clothes to music lessons that began at age 5 to new bikes. Sadly, he passed away when I was 23. Just two weeks earlier he got to fly out to Las Vegas (on his first jet ride) and see my debut as music director for one of his music heroes. I'll never forget the look of pride on his face. It was the last time I saw him.

God bless you, dad. You will always be my hero. Thank you for the life I would never have had without you. 

How dad would dress on Christmas mornings when we were little:










Thanks to him we went from this (in the orphanage):










To waking up to our first Christmas wonderland:










Christmas Eve Beverly and I were giddy with excitement over Santa Claus' impending arrival. Mom and dad played Christmas music like "Santa Claus is Coming To Town" and read us "The Night Before Christmas". 

I was unsuccessfully trying to go to sleep. Too excited. Suddenly, I heard bells. So, recalling the words in the story, 'I sprang from my bed and opened the shutter'. No hoof prints in the snow on the neighbor's roof. Uh, oh. Santa was on OUR roof!! I jumped back in bed and covered my head with the covers and held my eyes as tightly closed as possible since Santa 'knows when you're awake'. The bells kept ringing. 

The next morning I was afraid Santa wouldn't have left anything because I was awake the night before. Beverly and I were full of wonder as we saw all the lights and presents under the tree. It was magical. We'd never had Christmas before.

The bells? Dad was putting the firetruck together in the basement and the sound of the bell on the firetruck was coming up the chimney. LOL


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Fathers Day Edison Borgers.... Danny your post made me cry. You Dad would still be so proud of you. What a kind, wonderful man


----------



## dborgers

Laura, dad was the most kind, wonderful, tenderhearted man I've ever known. Heart of gold. He was a huge dog lover, and no doubt we got that from him as well, among the many other life gifts he provided .. moral values, compassion for our fellow man, and so many more. He was also very, very funny. Things like giving our dog a treat under the table while he sternly told Beverly and I (who knew he was doing it): "don't you kids give Bonnie (or Snooks, our later dog) ANY treats at the table!!" LOL


----------



## mm03gn

Awwww thanks for sharing the story of your father with us Danny... He sounds like a wonderful man!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Hi ANDy!! Chance and I are so glad you are doing so well!! Keep it up and keep enjoying your summer.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

I can tell your Dad was a very special man-I love the story of how you and your Sister were adopted and had such wonderful parents!! Love that picture of Edison!

I, too, had the most loving, kind, caring, and giving parents and miss them every day of my life. 

Hope you and Andy will have more fun today-kisses to him. Ken, Tucker, Tonka and I spent some serious time in the pool this past weekend!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Thanks for the father's day story, Danny. I know he was an amazing man. Just look at the great father you are to Andy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for sharing your story. Your Dad sounds like he was a very wonderful, special man who gave you and your sister a lovely life growing up


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks Danny for sharing your life stories. I really enjoy reading them. They always leave me in deep thoughts what is life all about and why is that...
I love the photo of your sister and you.


----------



## Lilliegrace

what a wonderful fathers day story. Yet another classic from Andy's dad


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for reading dad's story, and how that came to be. He did an amazing thing. How many men would have taken _two_ kids on?

I hope he'd be proud of me. If I can be half the man he was I will consider my life to have been reasonably successful.

Andy and I just got back from a run across the street. Lots of time tonight laying in the grass with me scratching his belly. He loves that. Kicks his feet around like a baby getting his diapers changed with his tail going nuts. What a perfectly beautiful night, the temperature one where you hardly feel the air at all.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I love it seeing them kick their feet, when they get a belly rub!! So glad that Andy loved his!!

Hope you have a beautiful day, today!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the beautiful story about your remarkable father! It brought tears to my eyes. 
I am glad Andy and you are enjoying the nice summer evenings.


----------



## dborgers

Nothing much new to report. Andy's doing very well. We just got back from a run/belly scratches in the grass. The weather is absolutely peachy. Finally have a couple days without clients here so I can take a break for a couple hours. Tomorrow, swimming is on the agenda.


----------



## *Laura*

Have fun swimming tomorrow and enjoy a couple of days off.....a few lazzzzy days of summer


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I love those crazy, hazy days of summer!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

I don't actually have a couple days off, just a couple days without clients here so I can leave the house (where my recording studio is). It'll be nice to get to the lake during the day instead of at last light, time permitting, as we've only had a couple chances to do in recent days.


----------



## *Laura*

I like the idea of you taking a few days off better. Hehe.


----------



## dborgers

I'm going to NYC on Monday and driving back next Wednesday with a client/buddy from there who's moving his family here after a couple years of tossing the idea around (convincing London born/raised wife, who's thoroughly on board and excited about the move). Should be a great trip. He's the one who moved his 36' sailboat to Nashville in April. Andy will get a lot of '*on* the water time' this summer. 

I joined the sailing club, but they wouldn't let me take Andy because they were worried he'd tear the canvas with his toenails. Oh, well. Won't matter now. He'll be sailing in style in a couple weeks whenever my buddy invites him to go. Just bought Andy a doggie life vest. Gonna be even more fun this summer 

BTW, he's one of my clients who knew Buddy and asks about him often. Buddy charmed the socks off Jonathan  Who hasn't he charmed the socks off of? LOL


----------



## sarahlauren

You and your wife are beautiful people! My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you, Sarah


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> I'm going to NYC on Monday and driving back next Wednesday with a client/buddy from there who's moving his family here after a couple years of tossing the idea around (convincing London born/raised wife, who's thoroughly on board and excited about the move). Should be a great trip. He's the one who moved his 36' sailboat to Nashville in April. Andy will get a lot of '*on* the water time' this summer.
> 
> I joined the sailing club, but they wouldn't let me take Andy because they were worried he'd tear the canvas with his toenails. Oh, well. Won't matter now. He'll be sailing in style in a couple weeks whenever my buddy invites him to go. Just bought Andy a doggie life vest. Gonna be even more fun this summer
> 
> BTW, he's one of my clients who knew Buddy and asks about him often. Buddy charmed the socks off Jonathan  Who hasn't he charmed the socks off of? LOL


Hope you and Andy have a nice fun swim today!!! Is Andy going with you to New York City?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Hope you and Andy have a nice fun swim today!!! Is Andy going with you to New York City?


Thanks Karen  I'm flying up, so while I'm gone Andy will be lounging ... er, resting up for swimming


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I hope you have a good trip and I know you will miss, Andy and he will miss you.


----------



## cgriffin

Have a safe trip to NYC. So, your friend and his family will become Nashvillians? 
I am sure Andy is going to miss you and dream of swimming with Dad and getting frozen peach yogurt.


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> I'd like to thank my father, Edison Borgers, for the incredible sacrifices he made to give Beverly and I a life we would never have had without him.
> 
> I can vividly recall the day I met him for the first time. Our social worker, Ms. Berkley, was trying to find a couple who'd adopt both of us to keep us together. Our baby sister had already, unbeknownst to us or our prospective parents, been set to be adopted to another family. Ms. Berkley wanted to keep Beverly and I together. We were inseparable.
> 
> Well, she'd play a trick on prospective adoptive parents: Whichever the couple were looking for - boy or girl - would be holding Ms. Berkley's hand as we walked into her office to meet them. In this case, my parents were looking for a boy. So, Ms. Berkley had me by the hand, and I had Beverly in tow behind me. When we walked in the room, Ms. Berkley said (her usual line): "I may have forgotten to tell you he has a little sister." Dad nearly broke down. With a tear streaming down his face. he beckoned us to him with open arms and said "Aw, we'll take them BOTH". He put one of us on each knee, then we played on the playground, one under each arm .. running around, playing on the swings. A year later our adoption was finalized on his birthday in front of Judge Parent, he holding me, and mom holding Beverly.
> 
> Dad was a gentle giant with an incredible sense of humor. A humble factory worker would go without a new Sunday suit or new shoes to make sure we had what we needed - from clothes to music lessons that began at age 5 to new bikes. Sadly, he passed away when I was 23. Just two weeks earlier he got to fly out to Las Vegas (on his first jet ride) and see my debut as music director for one of his music heroes. I'll never forget the look of pride on his face. It was the last time I saw him.
> 
> God bless you, dad. You will always be my hero. Thank you for the life I would never have had without you.
> 
> How dad would dress on Christmas mornings when we were little:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to him we went from this (in the orphanage):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To waking up to our first Christmas wonderland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Eve Beverly and I were giddy with excitement over Santa Claus' impending arrival. Mom and dad played Christmas music like "Santa Claus is Coming To Town" and read us "The Night Before Christmas".
> 
> I was unsuccessfully trying to go to sleep. Too excited. Suddenly, I heard bells. So, recalling the words in the story, 'I sprang from my bed and opened the shutter'. No hoof prints in the snow on the neighbor's roof. Uh, oh. Santa was on OUR roof!! I jumped back in bed and covered my head with the covers and held my eyes as tightly closed as possible since Santa 'knows when you're awake'. The bells kept ringing.
> 
> The next morning I was afraid Santa wouldn't have left anything because I was awake the night before. Beverly and I were full of wonder as we saw all the lights and presents under the tree. It was magical. We'd never had Christmas before.
> 
> The bells? Dad was putting the firetruck together in the basement and the sound of the bell on the firetruck was coming up the chimney. LOL


What an awesome tribute to your father Danny! Good recordkeeping!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope you have a good trip to NYC. Sounds like you've got a lovely summer planned for Andy with sailing and flying! He certainly knows how to enjoy life  You'll have to post a pic up of Andy modelling his doggie life vest before he goes off sailing


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Have you found out when you and Danny are flying with your pilot friend?
What kind of lifejacket did Andy get?
Tucker has a PAWS ABOARD lifejacket.

Tucker laying on the deck.
Tucker on his FLOAT!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Lovely pics of Tucker!


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

Great pics! I got Andy's life jacket at PetSmart. Outward Hound or something like that? We won't be flying until I get back from NYC. I'm still up to my eyeballs in work trying to finish up a project before I leave.

Tucker is very handsome in his outdoor gear


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Outward Hound is a great jacket, too! Can't wait to see pics of Andy in it and thanks for the compliments for Tucker.
I'll let you get back to work.


----------



## Karen519

*HolDaisy*

HolDaisy

Thanks for your kind words about Tucker!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny Buddy says a big hi to your friend from NYC

Karen I love the pictures of Tucker, especially the first one. He looks quite debonnair with his hat cocked to the side like that


----------



## *Laura*

Karen does your pool have a liner or is it concrete. We always worry about puppy nails scratching through the liner?


----------



## dborgers

Laura,

I'll be showing them all Buddy's threads once they get settled in. As you might imagine they've been extremely busy getting ready to move a house and a business and work. Jonathan perused the pics in Buddy's first thread, but hasn't seen the others yet. I'm sure he, his wife, and stepdaughter will enjoy them tremendously.

Karen,

Well deserved kudos for Tucker. He's a very handsome boy


----------



## dborgers

*On A Clear Day ... you can have some fun*

We went for an hour of fun near sundown. Andy had a great time. Walked up to a lot of people to say hello, as usual.

Soundtrack is the late great genius jazz pianist, Oscar Peterson. Oh, I helped Andy with the ice cream before he got it LOL


----------



## *Laura*

ah....I second that AH!!!....it warms my heart to see Andy enjoying every day. I love his sugar face. And what better way to end the day - a big yummy scoop of ice cream. Doesn't get much better than that


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Laura 

Same goes for me watching Buddy's amazing life up there with you


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

What did Andy do today?
We will take Tucker and Tonka for a walk tonight, when it cools off!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> What did Andy do today?
> We will take Tucker and Tonka for a walk tonight, when it cools off!


So far nothing. I'm slaving over a hot mixing console trying to finish up my mixes before I have to leave for NYC on Sunday. We'll probably just do a run across the street tonight after it cools down and try to get a swim in tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

What are you mixing?
I'm sure Andy will enjoy the run and the swim!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful video of Andy  he sure visits some lovely places! Love to see him enjoying some ice cream


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> What are you mixing?
> I'm sure Andy will enjoy the run and the swim!!


I'm mixing a CD project. Thanks 

HolDaisy,

I enjoy the ice cream and swims as much as Andy does

Danny


----------



## dborgers

Any idea how I can get rid of the 1 1/2 inches of blank space below my signature? There's no 'break' HTML at the end or anything. I'm kinda baffled on that one.


----------



## Lilliegrace

swimmin to Oscar Peterson and eating ice cream with his dad. It gets no better. Way to go Danny and Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

The space below your signature, what if you use the back space and delete button in that space?
Hope you and Andy have fun today!


----------



## dborgers

Lilliegrace said:


> Swimmin to Oscar Peterson and eating ice cream with his dad. It gets no better. Way to go Danny and Andy.


I have always been in awe of Oscar Peterson's amazing technique. 

See the young lady sitting by the water? Andy went to visit her for some pets and ear scratches before jumping in. Same with some of the kids at the BMX track. He's such a social butterfly LOL

----

We're gonna hit the lake before I catch my late afternoon flight. I'll be back midweek


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

I did what you suggested and it got rid of the blank space in my signature. 

Thanks!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So happy you got rid of the spaces in your signature. 
Have a good trip-kisses to Andy. 
We will wait for an update when you return.


----------



## T-Joy

Big kisses for ALL of you wonderful people, and specially for Andy from Paris. Any time I read you , you make me happy 

Love & Light 

Joy's mom:wavey:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope Andy enjoys being mama's boy while dad is out of town. We are thinking of you Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy and Mom

Hope you two are having a great time together, while Dad is out of town.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hugs to sweet Andy.


----------



## *Laura*

I second the hugs to Andy


----------



## dborgers

Just got back from NYC. Had my first experience driving in Midtown Manhattan during rush hour. Fuggedaboudit!! Any Manhattanite would have been proud of me. Drove like a NYC cab driver. Guess all that back seat time I've had over the years took LOL

Andy and I are on our way for a swim. 100 degrees today. Shew, hot.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy and danny*



dborgers said:


> Just got back from NYC. Had my first experience driving in Midtown Manhattan during rush hour. Fuggedaboudit!! Any Manhattanite would have been proud of me. Drove like a NYC cab driver. Guess all that back seat time I've had over the years took LOL
> 
> Andy and I are on our way for a swim. 100 degrees today. Shew, hot.


*I KNOW HOW HAPPY ANDY is that you are BACK!!! Hope you have a great time!!*


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you had a good trip! Have a good swim Andy, bet he can't wait


----------



## Jacques2000

i bet Andy will have a great time swimming.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

Andy had a good swim. When I got home from NYC he practically wagged his tail off. Katie was beside herself too. What a great feeling.


----------



## *Laura*

Aw I love the big tail wags for Daddy. Of course they missed you!!!


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Aw I love the big tail wags for Daddy. Of course they missed you!!!


Katie let out this long cry. Almost like "You're HOOOOOOOOOOOOOME!" LOL


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Wow!! That's a great "welcome home"


----------



## dborgers

Andy went running after something at the high school across the street about an hour ago and picked it up by the neck. Dropped it when I yelled for him to do so. A very young possum. Andy and his infatuation with possums! Anyway, it played dead like a good possum of any age should LOL 

I brought Andy home and went back with some water with ice cubes in it since it's so hot and dry outside. Poured a little in its mouth to see if it stirred. It did, so I also poured some water over its body to help cool it down and perhaps help it recover from the shock of being chased and picked up by a 'really big thing'. I went home and opened a can of tuna and took it over about 45 minutes ago.

Just went back to check on little Junior Possum. He'd eaten about half the can of tuna and had a drink of water and evidently went back to his mama. Bet he'll never forget that episode!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

There is nothing better than coming back home and somebody is so happy to see you. Brought tears to my eyes. Enjoy your weekend Andy.


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, love the stories about Andy and the possums. I was glad to read that you took good care of possum jr. !


----------



## GoldensGirl

Lucky possum!  

I'm glad to see that Andy is enjoying life and keeping you on your toes.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 

That little possum was far from home. Bet his mama keeps him closer from now on. He was a little tike ... 8" long. The plastic container of water was gone. Maybe mama carried it back the 300' so they'd have something to drink today. It's blazing hot and dry. 107 today. 

I foresee a swim about 7 pm when it gets below 100. Supposed to cool down by Tuesday to a balmy 97 LOL


----------



## *Laura*

I love your possum story. Don't be surprised if you see that little possum every time you visit. It's Mommy will be pushing it back to where it 'found all those goodies' ....saying 'I don't know how you did that but go do it again!!' .


----------



## dborgers

LOL Laura 

A few years ago we had a drought like we're having now. There are two warrens of rabbits on our lot - one on each side. They'd eaten all the grass with only about 10' strip along the drive left, so I called a friend who'd had a rabbit to inquire what they eat.

Jane went to the store and bought cilantro, lettuce, carrots, etc., chopped it all up and threw it behind the back fence that night about 7 pm. When she went back the next night all the rabbits were sitting there patiently waiting for their dinner LOL This continued until the fall when it began to rain again.

Oh, and Andy's had a couple of baby rabbits in his mouth before as well. They now have kids of their own. Just like the baby field mouse that he had in his mouth and let go, only to lick it between his paws, so he did with the baby rabbits. Got 'em all clean before they went home. LOL


----------



## HolDaisy

Andy is so sweet how he dropped the baby mouse and rabbits and just cleaned them, he's such a good boy!

Sounds like you're having some extremely hot weather over there at the moment! We had flash flooding here yesterday...good ole british summer! Lol. Hope that you and Andy have a great weekend


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks ya'll
> 
> That little possum was far from home. Bet his mama keeps him closer from now on. He was a little tike ... 8" long. The plastic container of water was gone. Maybe mama carried it back the 300' so they'd have something to drink today. It's blazing hot and dry. 107 today.
> 
> I foresee a swim about 7 pm when it gets below 100. Supposed to cool down by Tuesday to a balmy 97 LOL


Danny:
You are so kind If that possum is smart he went and got his Momma and told her we have to go move into this kind man's house-he gave me water and tuna-Only thing is, he lives with this big furry bear!!

TELL ANDY TO HAVE A FUN SWIM!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You're so good to all the critters in your neighborhood-loved the stories.

Yeah, there's nothing better than coming home to your pups after you've been gone for awhile. 

So glad to hear Andy continues to do so well. I have been eating a lot of Yogurt in his honor. Good thing I don't live in the same state, there might not be enough Yogurt to go around but I would gladly cut back so Andy could have his.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> LOL Laura
> 
> A few years ago we had a drought like we're having now. There are two warrens of rabbits on our lot - one on each side. They'd eaten all the grass with only about 10' strip along the drive left, so I called a friend who'd had a rabbit to inquire what they eat.
> 
> Jane went to the store and bought cilantro, lettuce, carrots, etc., chopped it all up and threw it behind the back fence that night about 7 pm. When she went back the next night all the rabbits were sitting there patiently waiting for their dinner LOL This continued until the fall when it began to rain again.
> 
> Oh, and Andy's had a couple of baby rabbits in his mouth before as well. They now have kids of their own. Just like the baby field mouse that he had in his mouth and let go, only to lick it between his paws, so he did with the baby rabbits. Got 'em all clean before they went home. LOL


This was soooooo funny because I can picture them all sitting at the fence waiting....

I'm going to keep this information on hand in case I need to start feeding the big rabbit colony we have here if we don't get some rain very soon.
We rarely have to mow our yard because we have so many of them chowing down every day. Sure wish they'd stop eating my flowers though. 

We've got some adorable babies we've been watching, they're so darn cute.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Love your Andy and Katie stories, Danny. I think Andy wants a pet of his own.  Sounds like he would be a good pet parent. Does he like to go to PetSmart and watch the hamsters and guinea pigs? I know mine do. 

Try to stay cool in this misery. We've been to the river a few times lately, but honestly it's about too hot to get in the car and go anywhere. I've made the boys a big ice block with Honest Kitchen's Pup Ice in it and will have fun giving that to them today as a way to cool off.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 

I took the possums some apples. Jane put out carrots and lettuce for the rabbits last night. All gone. The water pans are half empty. Not sure if from evaporation or use, but we'll keep them full until it rains one of these days.

The best food for the rabbits are greens and carrots. Celery is out because the strings can get caught in their teeth, so lettuce and carrots and cilantro are the best veggies to toss out. It hasn't been this dry since the last time Jane fed the rabbits. We'll probably be doing it for some time.

I took Andy swimming yesterday but it was so hot we only stayed about 15 minutes. In the water is OK, but the minute you step out onto the blistering hot pavement the heat zaps the feet. Thank goodness for AC. Nice and cool inside. I'll take him across the street around midnight when it gets to a balmy 85.


----------



## dborgers

*7 Months!!*

Andy had the surgery where a slice of his lymph node was taken for pathology 7 months ago today.

7 months surviving lymphoma! Yeah!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

ANDY

You are SURELY A MIRACLE DOG!!!
Are you going swimming today-sure is HOT HERE, TOO!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 7 months Andy. Praying to add zero to 7.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy 7 months!! Go Andy!!


----------



## hubbub

Congratulations on the 7 months mark! I hope you all celebrate in style (despite the heat)  

I love these sort of anniversary celebrations!


----------



## brianne

So happy for Andy and his family!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Wishing you a beautiful day!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you 

We had storms yesterday and got stormed out of swimming later yesterday, so we'll go swimming later today after my clients leave. I gave Andy a bath and cooked turkey burgers for his anniversary dinner. It's hard to believe it's already been 7 months. He's such a trooper.

If he indeed has T-Cell rather than B-Cell, as Dr. Wang suspects, 7 months is pretty darned good. He's just rocking along doing very, very well. You wouldn't know he has cancer. I'm so grateful Meggie's Mom kept up her diary. It sure gave us hope. 

Thursday he goes for a liver/CBC and his CCNU. 

Talked to my pilot buddy and it looks like we'll do our flying next week. Haven't set a firm day yet, but we will once I get done with my project. I'll definitely take video and pics and post them here. 

We're so grateful for the kindness and support you all have shown. I can't thank you enough


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Thank you
> 
> We had storms yesterday and got stormed out of swimming later yesterday, so we'll go swimming later today after my clients leave. I gave Andy a bath and cooked turkey burgers for his anniversary dinner. It's hard to believe it's already been 7 months. He's such a trooper.
> 
> If he indeed has T-Cell rather than B-Cell, as Dr. Wang suspects, 7 months is pretty darned good. He's just rocking along doing very, very well. You wouldn't know he has cancer. I'm so grateful Meggie's Mom kept up her diary. It sure gave us hope.
> 
> Thursday he goes for a liver/CBC and his CCNU.
> 
> Talked to my pilot buddy and it looks like we'll do our flying next week. Haven't set a firm day yet, but we will once I get done with my project. I'll definitely take video and pics and post them here.
> 
> We're so grateful for the kindness and support you all have shown. I can't thank you enough


You're quite welcome Danny! We are always eager to help!


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Andy is still doing well and still getting spoiled!! Here's hoping you get to go swimming today Andy!!:wave:


----------



## *Laura*

We are all so happy to hear about every milestone. I hope you get out swimming today and can't wait for the video of Andy flying.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

You sure ARE A TROOPER and I hope you get to go swimming today, if the weather isn't too bad!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 7 months to Andy-he's such a trooper and an inspiration to all.


----------



## HolDaisy

Have been away for a few days so missed the day of Andy's 7 month milestone but congrats Andy, everyone is so proud of you!

Hope he manages to go out swimming and can't wait to see pics/video of him flying hopefully next week


----------



## Lilliegrace

Hey there Andy. Happy fourth and seventh. You show em boy.
God Bless and stay well.

can hardly wait to see pics of you flying.

Andy the Red Baron and not Snoopy.
Hope your dad has got goggles and a white scarf for you.
XXOXX


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for your support and congrats for Andy 

Tomorrow's Andy's appointment with Dr. Wang. I'll post the report as usual when I get it.

LOL Yep, I have the goggles and scarf, but only for pre-flight pictures.

Tonight, we're a little concerned because he seems bound up. I caught him snarfing in the yard last night. A little concerned because last time he was constipated he had a bad spell and hospitalization. Guess we'll see. I'll ask Dr. Wang about it if there's no change by morning.


----------



## *Laura*

I hope it's nothing serious and glad you will be checking in with the Doc tomorrow. Andy we'll be thinking about you tomorrow ....Andy, Buddy says just go on outside and have a big pooh....your daddy will feel better and you will feel even better than him


----------



## cgriffin

Congrats to Andy's milestone and I hope all goes well today at the vet's office.
I am a bit behind on all posts, have family from Germany here since Friday and they are staying for three weeks. Not enough time to get on the computer, lol. 
Good luck to Andy today and I hope his tummy is fine now!


----------



## dborgers

*Andy's Chemo - WEEK 31*

Andy's blood work and liver look terrific. Oh, and he finally had a BM this morning. That was a relief (no doubt for him .. and us as well)  After 3 days of knowing he's uncomfortable, glad he's back on track. Dr. Wang said to add some wet food. Glad that's all it is.

We went to Nashville Pet Products on the way home and got him some grain free treats. Frozen yogurt at Kroger. All's well.

Here's Dr. Wang's report. Man, we're glad to have her! Thank you all :


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Andy had a great report again and that he's continuing to do well! You really do have such a wonderful and caring vet looking after him! Hope he enjoys his frozen yoghurt


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

I am so GRATEFUL to God that you had such a good report!!
SO glad!


----------



## hubbub

Hooray for Andy and his family!! What great news to continue celebrating his 7th month anniversary


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Good boy Andy - great report. Enjoy your frozen treats! I took Punch (my little black lab/terrier mix) on an outing by himself yesterday and stopped to get him a McDonald's kiddie cone. He looked at me like he couldn't believe it was all his and he didn't have to share. He'd lick a couple times and then look around to see if it was okay to keep going. I guess he was expecting one of his big golden brothers to come in with a sneak attack and take it away!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great report. Good boy Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy:

Checking in to say Good Morning. Hope you have a fun day!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 

Another blisteringly hot, over 100 day. Supposed to cool down next week into the 80's.

A friend sent me a picture I got a kick out of:

SILLY STRING


----------



## Bob Dylan

Funny Pic, but sooo glad Andy is doing GREAT>>>>>>>>>>Hugs from NJ!


----------



## Claire's Friend

dborgers said:


> Thanks ya'll
> 
> Another blisteringly hot, over 100 day. Supposed to cool down next week into the 80's.
> 
> A friend sent me a picture I got a kick out of:
> 
> SILLY STRING


That's the darling Ricochet , Mira's (sammydog) sister. So happy to hear of your good days!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds like it's just a little bit hot then over there lol - our summer in the uk so far has been rain, rain and more rain! 

Love that pic of the silly string haha!


----------



## dborgers

Bob Dylan: Thank you very much  I was just in NJ last week on my way home from NYC. I should have hollered out the window LOL

Claire's Friend: thanks for telling me who that is. Mass email, so I never imagined I'd know who it is. Nice to see you, and thanks 

HolDaisy, please send us any of the extra rain you don't want


----------



## HolDaisy

There's plenty of rain going spare over here  We need to exchange with you for some sunshine, we've been forecast flooding all weekend now! This isn't what July is supposed to be like lol.


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> There's plenty of rain going spare over here  We need to exchange with you for some sunshine, we've been forecast flooding all weekend now! This isn't what July is supposed to be like lol.


It's a deal!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

What did you do today? Tucker and Tonka are inside in the air conditioning-it's 103 here today!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Andy
> 
> What did you do today? Tucker and Tonka are inside in the air conditioning-it's 103 here today!!


Same thing Tucker and Tonka did


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Andy
> 
> What did you do today? Tucker and Tonka are inside in the air conditioning-it's 103 here today!!


Karen, we're looking at 102 degrees today. Every day is breaking another record. This week we broke the all-time-ever record with 109. Too hot to do anything at all.

We're like you guys ... inside in the AC. Hope you guys are having cooler weather


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> Karen, we're looking at another 104 degree day. Every day is breaking another record. This week we broke the all-time-ever record with 109. Too hot to do anything at all.
> 
> We're like you guys ... inside in the AC. Hope you guys are having cooler weather


NOPE, it's been very hot, humid and dry my way too. Being on the Coast we almost always have a breeze, which really helps. Further Inland you go, the HOTTER it is. We currently have a real feel temp of 100,our humidity is much lower today, we've only got 65% humidty right now which is unusual but a major improvement. Normally it's in the 70-85% range. When I get up in the early A.M., it's not uncommon to have 95% humidity. It's always high early in the morning, drops down some during the day then gets higher at night. 

Hope you and Andy stay cool today, make sure he gets plenty of Frozen Yogurt. I'm still hitting it hard.........


----------



## dborgers

> Hope you and Andy stay cool today, make sure he gets plenty of Frozen Yogurt. I'm still hitting it hard...


Thanks  We're chillin' out. Unbelieveable heat wave for most of the country. Going back down into the mid 80's next week. That will be a welcome relief.

Hittin' that Frozen Yogurt hard, are ya? Mandatory in the summertime


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Karen, we're looking at 102 degrees today. Every day is breaking another record. This week we broke the all-time-ever record with 109. Too hot to do anything at all.
> 
> We're like you guys ... inside in the AC. Hope you guys are having cooler weather


It appears a good part of the US is experiencing what Texas experienced last summer with the excessive heat (and drought here). We had 41 days of consecutive 100 degree highs and 71 total 100+ degree days here in Dallas. The 71 days was a record! Even though it's still hot and humid here, I'm enjoying our cooler summer, compared to last year. I'm sending good vibes to all of you suffering in the excessive heat for relief soon....just don't send it back here to Texas! :no: Toby wants me to tell you to tell Andy to remember--no excessive exercise outside on those hot days except if it involves a very cool body of water and then, only in moderation!


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> It appears a good part of the US is experiencing what Texas experienced last summer with the excessive heat (and drought here). We had 41 days of consecutive 100 degree highs and 71 total 100+ degree days here in Dallas. The 71 days was a record! Even though it's still hot and humid here, I'm enjoying our cooler summer, compared to last year. I'm sending good vibes to all of you suffering in the excessive heat for relief soon....just don't send it back here to Texas! :no: Toby wants me to tell you to tell Andy to remember--no excessive exercise outside on those hot days except if it involves a very cool body of water and then, only in moderation!


I remember reading about your record setting heat last year. We promise not to send it back you way.  I wouldn't wish it on anyone. We're having a drought this year. Way below normal rainfall all year. We're putting out food and water for the rabbits and squirrels.

Andy's been doing his biz in record time and making a beeline for the door. He's never liked the heat very much. We haven't gone swimming lately because the pavement is too hot. At night it's been cooling down to the high 70's/low 80's, so I take him out for some running around then on the grass at the high school across the street.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Hi Danny and Andy.


Today its a real skortcher. Grace is on the tiles and does record toilet runs. Thank heavens for frosty paws and chilled yoghurt...

glad our boy is ok.

hugs to all

B,S and G


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks  We're chillin' out. Unbelieveable heat wave for most of the country. Going back down into the mid 80's next week. That will be a welcome relief.
> 
> Hittin' that Frozen Yogurt hard, are ya? Mandatory in the summertime


Glad you and Andy are taking it easy. We just had four 100 plus days and today it was only 85-it was so NICE!!

Hoping you all get cooler weather soon!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny get well soon from the terrible flu you have. ...if Buddy was down in Nashville he would be cuddled up with Andy helping to make you feel better by lying by your side....seriously .......feel better soon!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I am so very sorry to hear you are ill-get better Fast!
Kisses and hugs to Andy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Weather*



dborgers said:


> Karen, we're looking at 102 degrees today. Every day is breaking another record. This week we broke the all-time-ever record with 109. Too hot to do anything at all.
> 
> We're like you guys ... inside in the AC. Hope you guys are having cooler weather


Hope you and Andy get cooler weather VERY SOON!!
Yesterday and today we had a cold wave-it was 85!!
Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Karen 

I'm finally starting to feel better, and it's cooling down too. Double blessings.


----------



## Karen519

*So happy to hear this*



dborgers said:


> Thanks, Karen
> 
> I'm finally starting to feel better, and it's cooling down too. Double blessings.


I'm very happy on both counts!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the well wishes 

The flu caused me to cough so hard I popped a couple of rib heads. Then stabbing pains began when I breathed or moved. Got the rib heads popped back in place, but muscle spasms continued and it felt like someone was stabbing me in the side and back. Got some muscle relaxers which are finally alleviating that. Whew. It was a rough few days. Couldn't sleep, couldn't move, couldn't breathe. I was worthless! LOL

It's been raining a lot. Much needed! Supposed to continue for the next few days. Answers to farmer's prayers. They were really hurting. Crops shriveling up in the fields. I know our wild critters will be really happy. End of a long dry spell.

Andy and I went for a run across the street last night and Andy caught the mama possum as she was scrounging whatever she could find by the high school dumpsters. Like a good possum should, she played possum. LOL I'm lucky he'll drop them on command. He's a really good boy and I got him out of that area ASAP, but he charged down to the spot where they live, going in the bushes and sniffing like crazy. Got him out of there too. He is possum obsessed! LOL 

Had a little scare when it came time to get his chemo. Everyone was out. Found one pharmacy in Nashville that had a single 60mg dose (6 10mg). Seems there's a shortage. Artificial or not, I don't know. I've been hearing a lot in the news about shortages of chemo drugs caused by greedy b***tards buying them all up to make a buck. Hopefully, that isn't the case and there will be plenty available in 2 1/2 weeks when Andy's scheduled for his next round.

Thanks again


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Oh, I am so sorry about your ribs and so glad you are better!! Thank God Andy will drop on command, I don't know if my two would. So Andy is PO'D, Huh? Possum Obsessed!!!
I've heard about the shortage of chemo drugs, too, no doubt it involves GREEDY PEOPLE!! DISGUSTING!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ouch....I'm so sorry you had such a rough time with that flu. I've also heard about the chemo drug shortage and sure hope it doesn't affect anyone, including Andy. It's cooling down for you guys--our promised rains--evaporated it seems. at least it's in low 90s, not 100s. 

I hope Andy and you get in some good water fun this week!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks Karen and Dallas Gold 

Cooled down to a balmy (and humid) 88 today. Rain and thunderstorms predicted for the next 10 days. We'll get some swimming in, weather permitting. Andy's plane ride, however, will have to wait. Rain, lightning, and overcast aren't good flying conditions. 

Andy's doing really, really well though.


----------



## *Laura*

Great news that you're feeling better and Andy is doing so well.....hopefully you'll be able to get Andy into the air soon


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry Andy's dad you have a flu. There is nothing worse than a flu in the summer time. I am glad you are feeling better and Andy is doing great. I have some prayers left will send them your way.








Take care.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So sorry to hear you've been sick, having your rib heads popped out sounds very painful- hope you are feeling better now. 

I've been reading and seeing alot of info on cancer drug shortages-very scary. So glad you were able to find Andy's and I hope it's not a problem when he's due for his next dose. 

Good to hear your area is getting some much needed rain too.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you Laura, Buddy's Mom, and Carolina Mom 

With a short break in the weather till early afternoon, Andy and I will be heading to the lake.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Hope you and Andy have a wonderful time at the lake! You both take it easy!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that you're feeling better after your flu/ribs. I had a rib injury a few years ago and wouldn't wish the pain on anyone, agony!

That's awful that there's a shortage of Andy's drugs but glad you were able to get him sorted and he's continuing to do well. Have a great time at the lake!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks Karen and HolDaisy  Andy had a good swim. We are in official 'chill mode' LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

Glad you had a GOOD SWIM!!


----------



## cgriffin

Sorry you had such a hard time with the flu, Danny.
I am glad Andy and you are enjoying the cooler temps and the rain. 
It is finally getting green around here again and it is raining again. 
But, having family here for a visit, the rain puts a little damper on our outside adventures.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

Tonka and Tucker stopped by to say hello!!


----------



## Lilliegrace

flu sucks. Hope you are better.
Hugs to Andy


xxxxooooooxxxxx

we are prisoners inside from the rain storms.

Gracie sends wet nose kisses


----------



## dborgers

Thank you 

Lots of rain lately .. much needed rain. No complaints. Andy got a swim in and 2 Kongs full of peach yogurt today. He's doing really well. 

Your prayers and well wishes are working.  Thank you so much


----------



## hubbub

We've been covered with much needed rain too - I admit though, I thought I was dreaming when I woke up to sunshine this morning 

Glad to see your feeling better and, of course, that Andy's enjoying the summer!


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub,

Been "Thundershirt City" around here. We've had fans on them so they don't get too hot when they aren't laying on an AC vent LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hey There! Glad to know you guys are feeling better and getting some rain--send a little bit down to Dallas though, we still need some because Austin and Houston took it all this past week. 

Hope Andy will have some wonderful swimming adventures this week!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy 

The peach yogurt sounds amazing!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy must be getting used to the rain. He's always been 'rain sensitive' too. Lately, he's been ignoring it. Thunder, not so much. He seems to be feeling terrific all in all. What a blessing. 

Dallas, hope you get some rain. We're getting breaks from it around here. Thanks 

Karen, I had TWO Kongs full of peach yogurt last night! - Andy


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Been "Thundershirt City" around here. We've had fans on them so they don't get too hot when they aren't laying on an AC vent LOL


We're thundershirted up and I've noticed that a few other dogs in the neighborhood are sporting them after hearing about Hannah's. Yep - the A/C is cranked up too - I guess I'll put the difference from the water bill towards the power bill! :uhoh:


----------



## Karen519

*Andy and Hannah*

Danny

Glad to hear that Andy is doing better with the rain and glad he had TWO PEACH YOGURTS!!

Hubbub

I just knew that HANNAH was a "trendsetter!"


----------



## *Laura*

Such great news that Andy is feeling terrific. ....that's terrific!!! Glad you finally got some rain and bonus that Andy's not minding so much


----------



## dborgers

Thanks Karen, Hubbub, and Laura 

Ya, Andy must be getting used to the rain. Most days in a row I can recall, with 7 out of the next 10 days forecast for thunderstorms. Sat, Sun, Mon supposed to be partly cloudy. Maybe we'll get his flight in if that holds the next few days. Better safe than sorry. 

Sounds like Hannah's a little trendsetter.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

You can send a little rain our way! Have a great day!


----------



## dborgers

Karen, I'll do a rain dance for ya  It just poured here again half an hour ago. We went from dry drought to trying to get the timing down to cut the lawn when it's dry enough (not often the past week).

Andy and I went for a swim late yesterday when the sun finally popped out for a bit, then ice cream and a ride to my MIL's house to feed Miss Purdy, a feral cat, while BIL and MIL are out of town. He had a great time being out an about for a few hours. I shot video, but it's more of what you've already seen ... the lake, ice cream, etc. I got myself a double cheese (a rare thing for me). He lost interest in his ice cream the instant I pulled it out. I let him have a couple small bites, then he returned to his ice cream and finished it with relish and a waggy tail.

Andy continues to do really well. Always happy and full of energy (when he isn't napping). His knee is 100% now, although I still use a towel to help him up stairs. No point in taking chances since he'll be on Prednisone the rest of his life (weakens ligaments). He lets me know when he's had enough swimming by walking towards the car. He can't take Rimidyl because he's on Prednisone, but we'll keep him on Tramadol to help him with joint and hip stuff that might bother him as a senior citizen. 

His coat is starting to grow thicker and feels huggably soft. The heavier chemo made him feel pretty dry and he had a lot of stuff shaved for ultrasounds and this and that. 

I don't know if the videos I've posted show his personality. He's SUCH a lover boy. Greets every single person he comes near with a wagging tail and a nuzzle, as he did the 8 or 9 people at the spot at the lake we went to yesterday. We're very blessed he's doing so well. Big love in any room he's in. We're also very grateful to you wonderful people here on GFR.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny you can't post too many videos  We love them all and want more!!

Such a great update. Andy sounds like he's doing amazingly well. So wonderful. Give him a big hug from me and Buddy


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the great update. Glad that he's continuing to do well and enjoy his favourite treats.

Your videos definitely show Andy's loveable personality  we feel like we know him when we're watching, he's such a sweet boy and you can see how kind and affectionate he is towards people 

p.s: Your weather sounds like it is here. One minute it's pouring down with flash flooding and the next it's scorching summer weather :s lol


----------



## dborgers

The thundershirts were on most of the day. Lightning hit a tree across the street and BOOM! 2 1/2 seconds later, here comes Katie dashing down to the basement to dad for comfort. Aw. Andy was already down here in the 'man cave' with me. Thundershirts were on a minute later LOL Thunder passed pretty quickly, but it's still raining a lot. The grass and wildlife critters are very happy campers. Andy's always been scared of even rain, but he's getting used to it after so many days in a row. All's well


----------



## Dallas Gold

Glad you guys are OK--that lightning hit too close for comfort! Our thunderweenie dog Beau survived a lightning strike to our fireplace in 2002--we all survived, but after that I was a thunderphobic for a few years myself!


----------



## Karen519

*Dad*



dborgers said:


> The thundershirts were on most of the day. Lightning hit a tree across the street and BOOM! 2 1/2 seconds later, here comes Katie dashing down to the basement to dad for comfort. Aw. Andy was already down here in the 'man cave' with me. Thundershirts were on a minute later LOL Thunder passed pretty quickly, but it's still raining a lot. The grass and wildlife critters are very happy campers. Andy's always been scared of even rain, but he's getting used to it after so many days in a row. All's well


BOY, Katie and Andy sure know where to find their security, run to Dad!
Doesn't that make you feel good?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> BOY, Katie and Andy sure know where to find their security, run to Dad!
> Doesn't that make you feel good?


With Andy, he's usually within 3' of me. Katie usually only comes to me when she hears a treat bag opening, or at my feet wanting in my lap 2 1/2 seconds after a thunder clap. Her 'independent' act is so transparent! LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Andy and katie*

Andy and Katie love you, Daddy!

We actually got some rain last night and this morning in Woodridge, Illinois-we are grateful to God!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad to see all is well with our favorite red boy. Hope the thunderstorms give you some peace. Hugs and belly rubs to Andy!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy and Katie*

Hope Andy and Katie get a sunny day after all of the rain!


----------



## colusmc

so so sorry to hear of this. Sending thoughts and prayers for your buddy...


----------



## *Laura*

Aw that's so sweet about Katie running to you....that made me smile. I can see her racing down the stairs..... 'save me Daddy'.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I love all the videos of Andy and yes, he sure comes across as a LOVER BOY!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

Ya, Andy is a 'lover boy' to the max, Katie's a real tease. She can REALLY boogie on her 3 good legs when thunder claps! 

We're still getting really heavy storms. I can't complain after months of drought. It was raining so hard all night last night I couldn't see but a few feet in front of me when I left Kroger for home. Rained like that with thunder all night. Dad didn't get any sleep until 6 am. When it finally ended, I doled out Peach Yogurt and we all went to sleep. Andy did surprisingly well. Because it's been like this for days? Katie trembled on my lap for a good 8 hours with ears at full mast.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie

I just read your entire thread and I can tell how much your fur babies are loved.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you Adriana


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

So what are Andy and Katie doing today for fun!
We can't go swimming today until Ken fixes the filter! Bummer!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> So what are Andy and Katie doing today for fun!
> We can't go swimming today until Ken fixes the filter! Bummer!


Going swimming & peach yogurt. I have to spend a few hours working on the yard, which is finally dry enough after all the rain and badly in need of it.


----------



## Karen519

*Swimming*

So glad you went swimming and for peach yogurt!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Karen 

We're scheduled to fly Wednesday at 1 pm ... weather permitting.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Sorry for not responding more to your posts, but glad Andy is doing well  I loved the Possum stories  I remember a neighbor calling me one night thinking her dog killed something. LOL, just a possum playing possum, too funny. I placed the little critter on the other side of their fence, it never woke up while I moved it but disappeared soon after on his own


----------



## coppers-mom

I know we need the rain, but I am just a little tired of it.:curtain:

I used to freeze a peanut butter filled kong for Copper to snack on during thunderstorms. It sure took his mind off the storm for as long as the kong lasted.

Maybe you could fill one with peach yogurt and try that out???? Oh, and freeze it so it lasts a lot longer!

Hugs to you all and wishes for a couple of stormless days and good, good fun!


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Thanks, Karen
> 
> We're scheduled to fly Wednesday at 1 pm ... weather permitting.


Really hope that the weather holds out for you and Andy gets to go flying!


----------



## Karen519

*Wednesday*

Praying that you and Andy have wonderful weather Wednesday and that you two get to fly!!


----------



## *Laura*

What fun!!! I hope you get great weather for your plane ride....fingers crossed (and Buddy has his paws crossed too)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Finger crossed for good weather on Wednesday. Hugs to Andy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Don't forget the video camera when you guys go flying-- so we can be there with you virtually, after the fact!! Have fun! 

For all of you guys with too much rain--send it here please!


----------



## kimberlygino

all the best flying and have great fun!!!! hope weather permits


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping Katie, Andy and their Dad get to do something fun today!


----------



## *Laura*

I hope you're still on for your flight tomorrow. Looking forward to pics and videos!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

How's the weather today there? I hope you have Blue Skies!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

HERE'S Hoping that your flight is still on today and that you and Andy have a MARVELOUS TIME!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope today is the today. I can imagine Andy singing .... I believe I can fly, I belive I can touch the sky...
Have a great, blue sky no wind day.


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Thanks, Karen
> 
> We're scheduled to fly Wednesday at 1 pm ... weather permitting.


Oh! I have been wondering when the rescheduled flight was going to happen! I hope it does happen today!


----------



## HolDaisy

Really hoping you get to fly today with Andy!!


----------



## Mac'sdad

Goggles ...check ! Scarf... check ! Contact on .... check ! Andy The Gold Baron Ready ... check !! ready Dad ! Have fun you guys ...check ! LOL


----------



## dborgers

We're on!! Beautiful clear day. 1 pm we'll be up up and away. I have his goggles and scarf ready 
Nick, the pilot, spent 6 hours on the phone with the insurance company getting this approved, 
going as far up the chain of command as the Executive VP. What a guy!!

I'll take loads of pics and video and start posting them later today and tomorrow. 

This is like the plane we'll be going in. Andy will have an incredible view from the right front seat:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Have a fantastic time, I know it's going to be an amazing experience. Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## HolDaisy

Wooooo so happy it's on and the weather is clear! So excited for Andy and cannot WAIT to see pics/videos of Andy the flying golden  have fun!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I want to come down to Nashville and be your pet.....(haha Jane please you don't take that the wrong way lol  ) .....have a wonderful time flying!!!


----------



## dborgers

We're back. I have some work to do, so it may be later I get pics and videos up. Shot lots of them. Andy was like "Oh, you want me to get in that car?" (plane) No biggie. Like he does it every day LOL He looked out the window the entire way. Laura, come on down! LOL


----------



## *Laura*

Oh my goodness what fun. I'll bet Andy loved it ( and you too). .... Can't wait for the video.


----------



## dborgers

*Andy Goes Flying*

Here are some still photos. I'll put video up tomorrow since it'll take some time to get it edited, etc. and I'll be working on music stuff until later tonight.

It turned out it wasn't going to be practical to put Andy in the front seat because it was really too small so he rode in the back seat where he had plenty of room to move around. He had a great view out the windows the whole time though and was his usual 'Curious George' about everything he saw: Other planes, the lake, clouds, a flock of birds. I think he really enjoyed himself. To him, it was no different than riding in a car.

Andy "The Red Baron":










Andy making sure we're plugging in the headsets correctly and all:












Andy helping Nick and I with preflight checks:










Beginning our taxi:










Andy: "Clear on our left, dad"










Taking off:










500':










Me and Andy 1200' (trimmed out):










Andy: "Cessna at 3 o'clock, Dad"










2500':










"Hey, dad. That's the lake down there!":










'Sure is, Andy":










Landing. Andy's like "Ah, I do this every day. No biggie" LOL:










Unpacking:










Nick, Andy, and Me:










Andy gets his logbook. Official Student Pilot!:










Andy only needs 19 hours more now and he can go by himself  :










And that was our flight. It was 115 on the tarmac, so Andy needed a nice couple scoops of Peach Yogurt, which he got. He's napping now. Flying takes so much brain power when you're new at it LOL

Thanks for sharing our journey


----------



## HolDaisy

WOW! Fantastic pics! Looks like you had a great time   Andy looks so cool in his goggles and looks like he took it all in his stride 

What a wonderful experience for him and so good of your friend to arrange it all! A day you and Andy will never forget, and can't WAIT to see the video now!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Congratulations Andy!! You need some student pilot wings!! I'm glad you had a great inaugural flight! Tell your Dad you need some Doggles so you can keep the bugs out of your eyes!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks HolDaisy and Dallas  He had a good time. Ya, Andy took it all in stride like he does this every day.



Dallas Gold said:


> Tell your Dad you need some Doggles so you can keep the bugs out of your eyes!


Ha! We left the windows closed and turned the AC in the plane down to 70F for Andy LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

and I just noticed he had doggles in his first photo!


----------



## *Laura*

Great shots.....love the first one ....Andy in his riding gear. What a fun day you had


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I love the way you tell stories!! All of the pictures and your commentary were WONDERFUL!!! It is clear that Andy and the pilot and Andy's Dad REALLY ENJOYED themselves! What a beautiful plane and day!!
I'm going back to look at Andy's pics, again. Great pic of Andy, Danny and the pilot!!


----------



## hubbub

Looks like you all had a TON of fun! Thanks for sharing it with us 

Hats off to your friend for working so hard to let Andy have a flight - I'm sure he's now one of Andy's top people, or at least his "highest altitude" friend!  

Really a top notch experience - I'll be grinning about your adventure for a while!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Looks like a ton of fun....Chance likes riding in airplanes as much as cars, not so much. When I was younger I had my pilot's license and would fly up to the grand canyon and sedona to go camping/hiking with chance. This was when he was a pup like 6mo-1year. I had to put cotton balls in his ears, but he would just put his head down and act like he was sleeping....lol....Unlike Andy who looked like he really enjoyed it!!! How fun!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

TOO CUTE!!!!!



dborgers said:


> Andy "The Red Baron":


----------



## kimberlygino

this is so much fun!!!!!! Andy looks like he is having the best time of his life  he looks really happy! we don't have this here at our country. I admire the life your are having!! great day and great parents Andy can ever ask for


----------



## dborgers

Thanks Laura, Karen, Hubbub, Chance's mom, and KimberlyGino  

I'll get video put together over the next day or so. Andy had a great time, and I had just as much fun watching him and taking pics and videos  And, as a former 'weekend warrior', oogling the nice private jets in and around the general aviation hanger. I hit a huge lottery and I'll fly all you guys to my Caribbean spread whenever you want in my own LOL

Chance's mom: I put cotton balls in Andy's ears. Didn't figure he'd take to a headset LOL.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oh my, Andy did touch the sky today. Your friend Nick and you are great people. The photos are beautiful and cant imagine how big deal was this for Andy and you. I am so glad you shared that experience with dear Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Oh my, Andy did touch the sky today. Your friend Nick and you are great people. The photos are beautiful and cant imagine how big deal was this for Andy and you. I am so glad you shared that experience with dear Andy.


Thanks dahling  I'm not sure who enjoyed it the most, me, Nick, or Andy 

Nick spent 6 hours on the phone with the insurance company, going all the way up the chain of command to the Exec VP, and finally got it approved last month just before weather doomed our prior flight. How amazing is that that he'd do that? Just incredibly amazing. he can brag about having a dog as a student pilot from now on LOL

I'm not sure if Andy realized what he was looking at, but he sure was a Curious George the entire time soaking everything in he saw.


----------



## SandyK

Awesome!! Looks like you both had a great time!! Andy is such a lucky boy to go on such a great adventure!!


----------



## Mac'sdad

Danny ...all the pictures were great ...but.... I gotta say I love the Andy "The Red Baron" the best ! He's a natural ! Reminds me of Sky King and Shadow the white shepard !!!! Great stuff !!!!! great bonding !!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope you two have a good post-flight day. Hugs to Andy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic pictures of you and the Red Baron's amazing adventure. 

Wow!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow - Andy's a star!! I'm not sure I would have been as cool and calm up there!

Great pics - great story. So happy the day and the flight went well!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

What are you and Andy doing today-it will be pretty hard to TOP THAT!:wavey:


----------



## GoldenCamper

What a natural Andy is zipping around the sky in his airplane. You have a great friend in Nick spending the time to get it all set up. Glad it all worked out and came together, that is something else.


----------



## dborgers

*Andy's Chemo - Week 34*

Just got back from Dr. Wang. REPORT: "Andy looks terrific! His blood work and liver panel looks great." Yeah! 

It's sweltering outside, so we'll wait until this evening to go swimming. I'll get video of yesterday's big adventure up some time tonight. 

Thank you all for the kind words. We can't express how much we appreciate all the support and good cheer you give so freely to Andy's journey  Thank you


----------



## cgriffin

Just love those pictures! Soooo cute! Looks like Andy and you had so much fun!


----------



## dborgers

*VIDEO: Andy Goes Flying*

Here's some video of Andy flying yesterday. We all had a great time.


----------



## Karen519

*Fantastic!!!*

That was so fantastic!! Please tell NICK what a special guy he is to do that for Andy and you!! I just loved the whole video and the music-just love, 
"Come Fly with Me," by Frank Sinatra. Andy looked like a "NATURAL." He looked out the window all the time just like he as in a car! I loved Andy's Goggles-SUCH a doll!
Just loved it when you guys returned home, I would say ANDY has it MADE, as he should!! Thanks for sharing Andy's fun times with all of us! You are really talented doing videos!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Really enjoyed that Danny, thanks for taking us along. You're a great dad to your boy


----------



## dborgers

> You are really talented doing videos!!


Anybody could make good videos with Andy in front of the lens  Glad you enjoyed it Karen and GoldenCamper 

I've thanked Nick to the limits of my English LOL That was above and beyond for him to go to all that effort. A memory to treasure a lifetime.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I've been having a really bad day today...until I checked out Andy's thread, and now how can I help but smile? Thinking of you guys and sending much love and prayers to Andy. He's such a special boy.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you Hotel  I'm glad he lifted your spirits. Aren't our boys and girls the perfect anecdote for whatever's going on in our lives? I wake up every morning to Andy laying there waiting for me to wake up. Gets me on my knees to hug him and say my thanks for another day of life on Earth.


----------



## BayBeams

LOVED this...made my day... Not too many of our pups can say they "flew".
Thanks for sharing. Andy is a very special pup!


----------



## dborgers

Aw, thank you BayBeams. I'm so happy it makes other people besides me smile


----------



## HolDaisy

We've just watched Andy's flying video and we loved it!! It's just fantastic  Andy certainly took to it, think he could get used to flying often! He looks so cool just sat there taking in the view 

Your friend is so good aswell for arranging it all for him, not many goldens get to fly! He certainly needed his frozen yoghurt after lol


----------



## dborgers

Thanks HolDaisy  Honestly, there hasn't been anything Andy doesn't just take in stride. He's just been the most perfect boy since we adopted him from TVGRR (Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue) at 1 or 2 years old. Always up for 'whatever'. Mostly just wants to be near. 

We're very grateful he came into our lives. We weren't looking at the time shortly after losing our golden to cancer, but he's proof you never know what God has in store. He's blessed and filled our house with an abundance of love.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Andy - you are SO COOL!!! Snoopy has got nothing on you buddy. Great day and top it all off with frozen yogurt. You know how to live!


----------



## Karen519

dborgers said:


> Thanks HolDaisy  Honestly, there hasn't been anything Andy doesn't just take in stride. He's just been the most perfect boy since we adopted him from TVGRR (Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue) at 1 or 2 years old. Always up for 'whatever'. Mostly just wants to be near.
> 
> *We're very grateful he came into our lives. We weren't looking at the time shortly after losing our golden to cancer, but he's proof you never know what God has in store. He's blessed and filled our house with an abundance of love.*




Danny: I so agree with everything you said. We never know what God has in store for us and RESCUE DOGS are the best!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So GLAD THAT ANDY had a great report from the Doctor!!
More peach yogurt!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> So GLAD THAT ANDY had a great report from the Doctor!!
> More peach yogurt!!


Thanks Karen  Of course, we're very happy about his continued 'good times'.

Too late on the yogurt! He he he He had some about 4 o'clock. Ah, I'll give him 2nds in your honor


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so very glad that your boy got a good report! I didn't realize Andy was a resue. That just makes him all the more special!


----------



## dborgers

PrincessDi said:


> I'm so very glad that your boy got a good report! I didn't realize Andy was a rescue. That just makes him all the more special!


Thank you. We're all thinking of you.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy is going to love me, getting seconds on the yogurt because I said so.
Hope you have a great Sunday!
Ken, Tucker, Tonka and I are going to go in the pool, when I get back from Church!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video, what an adventure.

Glad to hear Andy's checkup was so fantastic!


----------



## cgriffin

Great video! Andy seems to be a natural up there in the air, lol. 
Thank you for the update and "yay" for Andy's great report card from Dr. Wang!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  Our hope last December was that Andy would live and have a fun summer. So far, so good. We're really grateful for Dr. Wang, Andy's continued remission, and for you. I'd better give my shadow (Andy) a little peach yogurt


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad health report is great. You just keep enjoying life with your dad, Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you Buddy's Mom


----------



## *Laura*

Danny what a great video......so great seeing Andy having so much fun.


----------



## Lilliegrace

what a great day for Andy.The Golden Baron flies again. Love his Snoopy scarf


----------



## Karen519

*Andy and Danny*

What fun thing are you boys doing today?


----------



## dborgers

Long work day today. Just a run. Tomorrow ... swimming. We're in the man cave watching the Olympics and Andy is climbing up on our chairs getting lots of hugs .. wagging his tail like crazy. He's a happy boy


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I watched the Olympics, too.
Hope you have a good time today!


----------



## dborgers

*Andy's an 8 Month Lymphoma Survivor Today- Aug 1st*

Today marks Andy's 8 month survival with lymphoma. Yeah!!!

Thank you all of you amazingly kindhearted people rooting for Andy


----------



## *Laura*

Wow....good for you Andy!! I think you should get your Dad to take you out for a celebration treat....hmmm something peach flavoured LOL


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Wow....good for you Andy!! I think you should get your Dad to take you out for a celebration treat....hmmm something peach flavoured LOL


We only have to walk to the kitchen. DONE!  2nds after dinner tonight.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That's great!


----------



## cgriffin

Congratulations to another milestone! Way to go, Andy!


----------



## Mac'sdad

Now I'm gonna have to have some peach yogurt to celebrate the wonderful news !!!! Sooooo happy for Andy,Dad and everyone in the family ..... high paws to Andy from Mac !


----------



## hubbub

Hooray for Andy (and your tireless dedication!)!!!

Hannah suggests hanging out under the fans with the a/c cooling!


----------



## Karen519

*This calls for a celebration!!*



dborgers said:


> Today marks Andy's 8 month survival with lymphoma. Yeah!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you amazingly kindhearted people rooting for Andy


Congratulations, Andy!!! You and your Dad deserve some EXTRA PEACH YOGURT!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Congrats Andy, you're doing great!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Tucker and Tonka send big hugs and kisses to Andy and Katie!!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Today marks Andy's 8 month survival with lymphoma. Yeah!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you amazingly kindhearted people rooting for Andy


Sure thing Dan! I am always behind you and Andy all the way!:yipee:


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Happy 8 month milestone Andy!!! Have some more peach yogurt tonight since I just saw this.


----------



## dborgers

OMG is Mercy a doll!

Peach yogurt is on the menu tonight.


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely reason to celebrate!! Can't wait until you're at the point that you're checking away the years of survival!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 8 months anniversary sweet Andy, praying for many happy anniversaries to celebrate with you.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you  

There have been times during this we thought he might have only days, if that. He was a very, very sick boy a couple of times. For him to be doing so well now is an answer to prayers. Ours _and_ yours. We are grateful for all the prayers, good thoughts, and encouragement you all have shown us. You've made this journey one to remember as warmhearted and fun. Thank you for all you've done for us. 

Andy is a good reminder that life happens one day at a time, and that it's best to stay focused on today and seize it as best we can rather than focus on tomorrows. It would be a dream to be marking off years of survival and see him live out his normal life expectancy. At 10 or 11 now, he's doing just terrifically. Thankfully, his ACL healed over the months and he can run like the dickens and do everything he's been used to doing. We were so concerned about his not being able to enjoy what time he might have when that happened. It worked out too. 

Tonight, he made his usual dash to see if the possums were around (they weren't on the ground), then ran to the tennis courts and came up with TWO balls! One sticking out either side of his mouth. He was so proud of himself! Ran the 400' back to me and promptly rolled on his back in the soft grass - tail wagging like crazy, so happy - and got belly scratches until I reached for one of the balls. He quivers in anticipation when I have the ball in my hand, then dashes for it and runs back all proud of himself .. dropping it at my feet and quivering in anticipation for the next throw. We call him our 'joy boy'. Always full of joy and happiness when he feels well. Which has been all of the time since his last horrible bout in April. Yeah 

Thank you SO much


----------



## Karen519

*Wow!!*



dborgers said:


> Thank you
> 
> There have been times during this we thought he might have only days, if that. He was a very, very sick boy a couple of times. For him to be doing so well now is an answer to prayers. Ours _and_ yours. We are grateful for all the prayers, good thoughts, and encouragement you all have shown us. You've made this journey one to remember as warmhearted and fun. Thank you for all you've done for us.
> 
> Andy is a good reminder that life happens one day at a time, and that it's best to stay focused on today and seize it as best we can rather than focus on tomorrows. It would be a dream to be marking off years of survival and see him live out his normal life expectancy. At 10 or 11 now, he's doing just terrifically. Thankfully, his ACL healed over the months and he can run like the dickens and do everything he's been used to doing. We were so concerned about his not being able to enjoy what time he might have when that happened. It worked out too.
> 
> Tonight, he made his usual dash to see if the possums were around (they weren't on the ground), then ran to the tennis courts and came up with TWO balls! One sticking out either side of his mouth. He was so proud of himself! Ran the 400' back to me and promptly rolled on his back in the soft grass - tail wagging like crazy, so happy - and got belly scratches until I reached for one of the balls. He quivers in anticipation when I have the ball in my hand, then dashes for it and runs back all proud of himself .. dropping it at my feet and quivering in anticipation for the next throw. We call him our 'joy boy'. Always full of joy and happiness when he feels well. Which has been all of the time since his last horrible bout in April. Yeah
> 
> Thank you SO much


I am SO HAPPY for Andy and you-I could just read this OVER AND OVER!
I love the way dogs quiver when they are excited and playing. I also love that you call Andy, joy boy!! We call Tucker and Tonka are toy boys-I know it's silly, but we love it!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy 8 month Victory day Andy!! Danny, you are amazing!! I really enjoy reading your threads and hearing the great news about Andy!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny you have the golden touch.....Andy is a lucky boy. 

Way to go Andy . You just keep on enjoying your peach yogurt, your possums, your tennis balls, your swims and rolling in the grass....keep enjoying every day


----------



## Karen519

*Andy and Danny*

Andy and Danny

Happy 8 month milestone anniversary to you both!
Just keep loving life, one day at time! Lots of possums, peach yogurt, tennis balls, swims!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy 8 month milestone!!! Tears of joy for you and Andy!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Way to show them who's boss, Andy!!! Whooooooo! Continued good days and months ahead!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you


----------



## 2golddogs

I would love to see Andy chasing tennis balls! Love to your amazing boy and wishes for continued good health.


----------



## dborgers

2golddogs said:


> I would love to see Andy chasing tennis balls! Love to your amazing boy and wishes for continued good health.


There's some footage of him playing tennis ball beginning at 2:24 in this video. The high school across from our house in this video is well lit, so we play ball at night there in the summer when it's cooler. We do swimming/fetch at the lake during the day. There are some other videos of Andy here:

Danny37211's channel - YouTube 

Thanks for your kind well wishes 

Andy playing ball (2:24 in this video):


----------



## PrincessDi

Just love watching your boy have fun!! Just watched the flying video again too! Continuing to send thoughts and prayers for many more wonderful adventures with your boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

I love watching videos of you and it's so much fun to see you eating ice cream!! SOFT SERVE is my favorite, too!!
Wish I could swim as good as you!!


----------



## dborgers

Not much new to report, and that's a good thing. Andy feels great and we're having fun.


----------



## Laurie

Way to go Andy!!!!!! Keep on feeling great!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

What fun thing do you have in store today? Where is Dad taking you!?


----------



## HolDaisy

Love watching videos of Andy! He has so much fun playing ball and then going for treats at the pet store 

Glad he's continuing to do well and enjoy himself lots!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I loved the video! Andy plays ball the way Tesia plays ball - drops it and starts running before I've even had a chance to pick it up! And the treasure chest - Tee has one of those, too!! "Thanks for bad tennis." Hee hee. Love it.


----------



## vleffingwell

What a beautiful and lucky boy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping Andy and you are having a wonderful day!


----------



## dborgers

Please take a moment to light a candle for Chance and his mom and say a prayer, and perhaps leave a message of support on his thread. Chance's health is dire at the moment. It's also a very tough time for his mom.

To light a Candle for Chance and his mom

To leave a message of support on Chance's Lymphoma Thread

Thank you


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that Andy is continuing to do well. On my way to light another candle to Chance and his family. They are in such a hard place right now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dborgers said:


> Please take a moment to light a candle for Chance and his mom and say a prayer, and perhaps leave a message of support on his thread. Chance's health is dire at the moment. It's also a very tough time for his mom.
> 
> To light a Candle for Chance and his mom
> 
> To leave a message of support on Chance's Lymphoma Thread
> 
> Thank you


Thank you so much for thinking of Chance and his mom. I am thinking of them too and sending my prayers. No matter how disturbing your life is there is always someone whose life is more turbulent and hard at the moment. 
Hugs to sweet Andy.
Thank you Danny!


----------



## dborgers

Chance will be going back to Heaven today after a courageous battle with lymphoma. If anyone sees this, please say a prayer for his mom, who has been an absolute angel for him. What a great boy and a great mom. She posted this pic taken this summer on *Chance's Lymphoma thread*.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Those are the moments you feel like loosing your own. Thinking of sweet Chance and his mom and praying. No words to help, to make it easier.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny thank you for the picture of Chance and his wonderful Mom....just the toughest of days for her as she sets her sweet boy free


----------



## cgriffin

This is a very sad day for all of us!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Thanks for letting us know about Chance and his Mom. My HEART Goes out to Chance and she-I love the picture you posted. God Bless you Chance and Chance's Mom.
I know my Smooch and Snobear will be there to greet Chance and they will all wait for us!!


----------



## kimberlygino

I'm so sorry about chance and what your are going through. this is a difficult time. thank you for being an angel to your golden and he knows you are too. he appreiates what you've done for him. thinking of chance and you.


----------



## kimberlygino

Gino will be there waiting for him... helping an guiding him together on the rainbow bridge


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> There's some footage of him playing tennis ball beginning at 2:24 in this video. The high school across from our house in this video is well lit, so we play ball at night there in the summer when it's cooler. We do swimming/fetch at the lake during the day. There are some other videos of Andy here:
> 
> Danny37211's channel - YouTube
> 
> Thanks for your kind well wishes
> 
> Andy playing ball (2:24 in this video):
> ANDY'S WEEKEND - MAY 12 2012 - YouTube


Thank you so much for sharing that video. It sends chills up my spine and infuritates me, hearing that story about Buddy again!


----------



## dborgers

*Andy Chemo - WEEK 37*

Took Andy to Nashville Pet Products on the way home from Nashville Veterinary Specialists and took him in for a 6" bully stick and a box of grain free treats. They've gotten to know Andy over the months and really like seeing him. Of course he goes to greet everyone and sniff out the plethora of yummy smells there. Especially the bins of bully sticks and such. The bully stick was half gone by the time we got home and all gone within 10 minutes of our arrival.

Dr. Wang introduced me to a new oncologist that came on staff from Southern California (originally from Arkansas). Dr. Wang's an internist whose been doing Nashville Veterinary Specialists' oncology and has been taking great care of Andy. She was sort of offering by introduction to turn Andy over to the new onco, since they've brought him on staff, but I said "he loves you and so do we, you're such a caring doc, and he's doing so well. Can we keep you and bring him in if things take a turn for the worse and we need to change up the protocol?". "Yes" was the answer. (hugs all around)  He seems like a great guy and knowledgeable too. Good to know he's there to consult with if Andy takes a turn for the worse ... which is bound to happen sooner or later. Cancer is such an insidious and unpredictable disease.

Here's Andy's report:


----------



## dborgers

MercyMom

She's just adorable! What a beautiful little girl. Bet she's growing up fast.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for Andy's report card again . I am glad Andy is doing so well and I am glad that Dr. Wang will still be there for Andy and you even if you have to see another oncologist. 
Keep up the good work, Andy boy!


----------



## PrincessDi

SO glad to read that Andy continues to do well!! Continuing to send thoughts and prayers that he keeps fighting off the monster. I know that Andy gives so many people hope that are fighting this terrible disease!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

SO very Happy that Andy had a great health report card again and I hope he got enough treats at the pet store!!
Also, glad that he can keep Dr. Wang!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad everything is so great with Andy. It is good they have an oncologist in the clinic now but I pray you do not need his help ever.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It is always a joy to see than Andy is doing well and to read the daily evidence of your love for him.

I see in item 3) of the veterinary report the sad news that his "lymphoma is likely out of remission." I so hope this isn't true, or at least that it does not represent a significant disruption to Andy's life and yours. Life is precious and fragile, and those we love are doubly so. And "week 37" is so much better than many of our furry friends can expect. Andy is so lucky to have you!

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 


> I see in item 3) of the veterinary report the sad news that his "lymphoma is likely out of remission."


The "Medications" section of the report (1-5) hasn't changed since last April, when he took a nosedive and was in the hospital. I think she writes a new first paragraph and a closing paragraph and leaves the "Medications' section the same it's been since April because he's still doing the CeeNU/Prednisone/Denamarin combo and will until it doesn't work anymore. He came out of remission in the middle of the MW protocol back in April. I've never thought to ask 'is he in remission?' since then.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Hi Danny ....I told Mac everything and he banged and wagged his tail ... and reached out his paw to Andy !!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker and Tonka*

Tucker and Tonka send big Tail Thumps to you and Andy. 
Hope you have a beautiful day!


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad to read that Andy had another great vet report. You really do have such a fantastic and caring vet looking after him!

Hope that you and Andy have a great weekend


----------



## love never dies

I am so glad to see the good report. I am also glad that you have a nice and knowledgable vet (this is so important - they need to know what they are doing...) and Andy is doing great. Enjoy each other every day. Andy takes care of you and you take good care of Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Please give Andy a nose kiss & high five for the great report!


----------



## dborgers

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Please give Andy a nose kiss & high five for the great report!


Done  And a few bites of mango sherbert too


----------



## *Laura*

PrincessDi said:


> I know that Andy gives so many people hope that are fighting this terrible disease!


It's wonderful that Andy continues to do so well. PrincessDi is right. Andy gives hope to so many here on the forum. Andy you have fun this weekend with your Dad and Mom


----------



## MercyMom

AIt is so good to see Andy's report. I am still wishing you guys the very best.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Stopping in to say Hello, Andy!!


----------



## T-Joy

Joy, Love & Light with you guys !!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the kind comments and your continued support  Andy's doing really well.

Andy had a dose of chemo over the weekend. Still on the maintenance chemo protocol of 60mg of CeeNU every 3 weeks, daily 20mg of Prednisone, and daily dose of 2 Denamarin Large Dog tabs to help his liver. 

The new oncologist at Nashville Veterinary Specialists I met last week who'll be working with Dr. Wang (Andy's internist who's been doing the chemo) says we may be able to spread out the frequency of the CeeNU soon to less often than every three weeks. He also said he's going to put together monthly 'meet and greets' where groups of kids with cancer meet groups of dogs with cancer. That should be fun for everyone.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Andy is still doing so great!! The groups of kids and dogs with cancer sounds really cool!!


----------



## dborgers

Sandy

When Andy did therapy with kids at the hospital it always brightened up the floor so much. The smiles and laughter that would break out on their faces when he walked in their room or played with them in the day room was like sunshine. His no longer being able to get vaccinated because of his cancer meant an end to his weekly all day visits, but I'm sure this new oncologist can work all that out.The doc was doing it in San Diego before moving here a couple weeks ago. Andy would certainly enjoy it. His dad would too


----------



## Mac'sdad

dborgers said:


> Thanks for the kind comments and your continued support  Andy's doing really well.
> 
> Andy had a dose of chemo over the weekend. Still on the maintenance chemo protocol of 60mg of CeeNU every 3 weeks, daily 20mg of Prednisone, and daily dose of 2 Denamarin Large Dog tabs to help his liver.
> 
> The new oncologist at Nashville Veterinary Specialists I met last week who'll be working with Dr. Wang (Andy's internist who's been doing the chemo) says we may be able to spread out the frequency of the CeeNU soon to less often than every three weeks. He also said he's going to put together monthly 'meet and greets' where groups of kids with cancer meet groups of dogs with cancer. That should be fun for everyone.


:wavey: Danny ... What a great chapter, visiting with the kids that are sick would make in Andy's Diary !


----------



## 2golddogs

Andy is a very special golden indeed.


----------



## dborgers

mac'sdad said:


> :wavey: Danny ... What a great chapter, visiting with the kids that are sick would make in Andy's Diary !


 He'll be excited to meet more kids ... especially fellow cancer patients like him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear that Andy is doing so fantastic, what a journey you and Andy have been through. Couldn't ask for a better update. 

The meet and greet sounds like a wonderful idea, sounds like a match made in heaven. I hope you'll post some pictures if possible.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Andy continues to do well. He certainly is a very special boy and will bring lots of smiles to people at the meet and greet!


----------



## cgriffin

I am happy to hear about Andy doing so well. I does give all of us hope!
I think that meeting of the kids and dogs with cancer is a great idea!


----------



## dborgers

I'll for sure post about it if it happens. Hope it does. No doubt everyone would have a great time. Andy worked with long term pediatric trauma patients in his therapy work. Kid cancer patients would get a good boost from seeing Andy, fellow cancer patient, wagging his tail and ready to play and get loved on.


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> I'll for sure post about it if it happens. Hope it does. No doubt everyone would have a great time. Andy worked with long term pediatric trauma patients in his therapy work. Kid cancer patients would get a good boost from seeing Andy, fellow cancer patient, wagging his tail and ready to play and get loved on.


Awww! That's so awesome!


----------



## hubbub

Love seeing good reports about Andy! Fingers and toes crossed that they continue. 

Andy's such and inspiration, I'm sure he would bring a lot of joy and a momentary escape if the oncologist is able to arrange a meet and greet. Good for the souls - all around


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

Sending hugs and kisses from Me, Tonka and Tucker!!


----------



## Thalie

Hugs and scritches to Andy. I am very glad that he might get to resume his therapy dogs activities a little. It would make his day and the kids' also.


----------



## love never dies

Andy is our special hero! We love you.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hope you guys are having fun!
Today we go to Navy Pier with my Sister, Ronnie and Frank!!


----------



## dborgers

I just read a book a friend lent me called "*The Art Of Racing In The Rain*", by Garth Stein. The golden retriever peeking at the bottom of the cover got my curiosity up, so I picked it up at bedtime last night. A 2009 NYT bestseller as told by an amazingly insightful dog named Enzo. I haven't read a book that hit me deeply like this in years.

"Wow!", is all I can say. So simple yet so profound. I'm sitting here after having stayed up all night unable to put it down going "what did I just read?". Honestly, one of "those books" I'll never forget. Andy and I had a good talk after the last page .. as soon as I got my nose blown and eyes dried


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for sharing, Danny!
Now you got my curiosity up and I might just look for that book myself and read it.


----------



## dborgers

A reader's review of "The Art Of Racing In The Rain":



> This is a truly unforgettable book that will leave you unable to ever look at dogs in quite the same way again. Enzo and his family will tear at your heart in many ways and on so many different levels. Containing a wonderful, gripping storyline and characters that you will become deeply attached to, this is a sad yet ultimately uplifting book.
> 
> Don't be scared away from this book by the title. The "racing in the rain" is a metaphor for life. Yes, one of the main characters races cars for a living and yes, Enzo refers to everything in his life by way of racing metaphors, but this book is so much more. It's about life and family, heartbreak and loss and ultimately joy, all as seen through the eyes of a dog named Enzo. Think MARLEY AND ME only narrated by Marley.
> 
> Enzo, the narrator is a dog wants who nothing more than to be a man. On the eve of his death he tells what will amount to his master's life's story. Enzo has educated himself by watching too much TV, in particular Speed Channel and The Weather Channel. In his own words "the weather channel is not about weather it's about life." Part of a happy family which includes; Denny, an up and coming race car driver, Eve, his wife and their young daughter Zoë. Enzo's life is cheerfully routine until the day he smells the cancer that has come to rest in Eves head. He can't warn her of course because dogs can't speak (Enzo continually reminds us of this) and as Eve's condition deteriorates their lives change forever. In the end Denny finds himself in a bitter custody battle that very nearly breaks him. Along the way Enzo must deal with possessed Zebras, "The Twins", hip dysplasia, hot peppers and demon crows all of which provided some great comic relief.
> 
> Garth Stein has managed to capture the inner workings of the dog perfectly here, the attention to detail and the whys of dogs doing things is amazing. This really is a look at our human lives as only a dog could see it.
> 
> I absolutely loved this book and I can't recommend it enough although I would suggest not reading the ending in public as it made me cry, a lot. I will certainly be visiting Enzo again soon and giving him to all my friends as well.


Enzo's having seen a National Geographic special on Mongolia is also key.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for mentioning it! I've had several people recommend the book to me since it came out, but had forgotten about it. We're headed toward shorter days and falling temperatures, that's the time of year that I do most of my reading - bundled up with Hannah dozing at my feet (quite often reading aloud to her).


----------



## booklady

"Racing" is one of my all time favorite books. As one of the jacket blurbs says, it makes you look at your dog in a whole new way and wonder, hmmm....

It's also one of few animal books where the first chapter had me crying in sadness and the last chapter had me crying in joy.


----------



## Karen519

*Book*

I'm afraid I would really cry.
Kisses to Andy.
Ronnie and Frank are still here with Ken and I-will return home Wednesday morning.
There hasn't been a day we haven't done something fun-Lake Geneva, Wi, and Navy Pier in Chicago are just a few.
Have really missed you guys thought! Will be back on Wednesday!!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny.... live from camping in a tent in Northern Ontario with Buddy sleeping by my side...... (just got abit of power).... read this book a few years ago and LOVED it. Have talked about it lots. It's such a great story. Big hugs to Andy


----------



## dborgers

Hi Karen, Hubbub, Booklady, and the Happy Campers  Glad everyone is having a good time 


booklady said:


> "Racing" is one of my all time favorite books. As one of the jacket blurbs says, it makes you look at your dog in a whole new way and wonder, hmmm....
> 
> It's also one of few animal books where the first chapter had me crying in sadness and the last chapter had me crying in joy.


Isn't that the truth  I don't know why I hadn't heard about it before, being the voracious reader I am. I'm so glad my friend lent it to me. One of my all time favorite books now. Like so many other dogs on this site, Andy's 'ready' to be a human next time around.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just stopped by to say hello to sweet Andy and his dad. I am glad life is good for you two, don't let that change.


----------



## Claudia M

I just stumbled over this thread. I am not sure if I should read The Art of racing in the rain; the story posted here (I have not yet gone thru the entire thread) about Andy and his parents is just amazing. These past 9 months must have taken an emotional and financial toll on you. Andy is blessed to have you.


----------



## Karen519

*Good day*

Praying you all have a good day!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Andy is having a good day and living life to the full as he usually does


----------



## PrincessDi

Just checking in on Andy and hope that he is feeling well and very busy with happy adventures!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, you guys 

Andy's doing really well. We just polished off a bag of baby carrots together. Taking him for a run in a minute. We've been trying out his "Outward Hound" life vest at the lake. I had to show him, by holding him under his belly in the water, that he can float without having to kick his feet. I think that kind of surprised him. Still enjoying warm days and warm water. Life is good. Thanks for caring about Andy


----------



## AtticusJordie

So glad to hear that Andy is still enjoying life. We hope that you have many, many happy days ahead. Keep us in the loop, hear?!?


----------



## love never dies

Having so much fun


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks, you guys
> 
> Andy's doing really well. We just polished off a bag of baby carrots together. Taking him for a run in a minute. We've been trying out his "Outward Hound" life vest at the lake. I had to show him, by holding him under his belly in the water, that he can float without having to kick his feet. I think that kind of surprised him. Still enjoying warm days and warm water. Life is good. Thanks for caring about Andy


Those Outward Hound Life Vests are very nice!! Tucker has a Paws Aboard and Tonka had a Body Glove, but now has an Outward Hound.
They both swim well, but we have it JUST IN CASE!!

Hope you two have a wonderful day!! Show Andy these pictures!!


----------



## dborgers

*9 MONTHS Surviving Lymphoma Today*

Well, we've made it 9 months so far as of today. Got the diagnosis December 1st, 2011.

Andy's still up for anything, and I happily continue being his chauffeur and personal assistant. Swimming, a cookout at a friend's house, and naps are on our menu today. 

Thank you all again for the continued prayers and well wishes. Carpe Diem


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Sounds like Andy is going to have a fun and exhausting day today!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Wow, 9 quality months. That is so amazing, and heartwarming to hear.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

I really hate Cancer.

Please give Andy a hug for me !


----------



## HolDaisy

Congrats on 9 months Andy you little star  Give him a big hug and belly rub from us too. Sounds like you've got a fun day planned!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny sounds like you and Andy are going to have a wonderful day....Happy 9 months Andy. You're a very special boy. ....big hugs from Buddy and me


----------



## Lilliegrace

Way to go Andy

LotsA hugzz


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## love never dies

*9 months! Good Job - Both of you! *


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all  

Andy had a fun day to celebrate 9 months. The highlight for him seemed to be the piece of sugar free blueberry pie with a scoop of blueberry sherbet. He went nuts over that and begged to lick my plate too. Which, of course, he did 

Weather forecast is for the remnants of Hurricane Isaac all day .. thunderstorms. Just started raining and Andy was instantly up panting with his head under my laptop table. I'd better get his ThunderShirt on.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Wow, 9 quality months. That is so amazing, and heartwarming to hear.


I couldn't have said it better myself! I'm glad Andy (and you) enjoyed his day


----------



## cgriffin

Happy 9th month anniversary! Keep it up Andy!
Hope you have a great labor day weekend even with all the rain coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 9 months anniversary Andy-fantastic to hear. Sounds like you had a great day celebrating.

Hope the storms aren't too bad for you today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 9 months anniversary sweet boy. Wish you many months to celebrate and enjoy life with your loving and caring family.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Andy had a fun day to celebrate 9 months. The highlight for him seemed to be the piece of sugar free blueberry pie with a scoop of blueberry sherbet. He went nuts over that and begged to lick my plate too. Which, of course, he did
> 
> Weather forecast is for the remnants of Hurricane Isaac all day .. thunderstorms. Just started raining and Andy was instantly up panting with his head under my laptop table. I'd better get his ThunderShirt on.


Congratulations to Andy and his family! :wavey::wave:
Sounds like the pie and sherbet were a real treat! Too bad it decided to rain!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I check in on Andy more than I post, just wanted to say happy 9 months. Go Andy!


----------



## Lilliegrace

Hello Danny and Andy. Your saga should be stickied. You are an example to all of us regarding loyalty, commitment and compassion. I have followed you since day one. We have smiled. We have laughed and we have cried. We have been anxuous but never given up hope.
The lake swims. The visits to the vet. The cheeseburger pig outs. The car rides and to cap it all, the Red Baron flies again. All moments frozen in time and cherished.

God has a special place for you, and Andy in His place where those special people and their pets are filed away.

God bless you both and the rest of the family and may our Andy gather strength and be totally cancer free for the Holidays. Look forward to seeing him frolicking in the snow and next to the Christmas tree.

With love and admiration

Barry, Susan and Gracie who is still cancer free.


----------



## dborgers

I'll tell ya, you're just amazing people.  You have made this such an uplifting experience .. the fun of sharing, the prayers, encouragement and support in the rough spots .. such gifts. This is truly a 'life moment' experience because of you. Thank you. Ya'll are amazing.


----------



## Jingers mom

I too check in and read about Andy's progress but don't post to often. Happy 9 months your a brave and beautiful boy Andy. I love reading of about Andy's adventures.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy and Danny*

Hoping you boys have a beautiful day and kisses to Katie, too!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow!! Nine months is such a great cause for celebration. I love your stories about celebrating life with Andy. You are both lucky guys to have each other! Here's to many more healthy, happy months!


----------



## Mac'sdad

Mornin Dan,
I have to say that if a new person reads Andy's thread from the beginning ...on the ups and downs... the love we and you have for him .... the humor that makes your heart pound with laughter and the people that are pulling for him ...forum members, doctors, family and friends ! the movies, meals and tennis ball mania, this is already a good book ! I give it 4 tennis balls !!! Go Andy Go .... Dan you and yours are a shoe in for the owner hall of fame !!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie

You'll need to give me some time--I have not been so consistent in reading threads--and from some of the latest entries here--I've missed a lot. Now that Atticus is gone--we're pulling for you and Andy even harder. Go run, swim and play! Have a great Life! God bless you both...

Scott J.


----------



## dborgers

*Andy - Outward Hound Five-O*

Thought I'd shoot a little video of Andy stylin' in his Outward Hound swim vest. He met some new friends and had a great time ...


----------



## *Laura*

Danny....I loved your latest video. Andy is a star. We love him (and those eyes....I would have given him a bite too!!  )


----------



## cgriffin

Such a cute video. 
Wow, those labs were fat, lol. 
I am glad Andy got his icecream and a bite of that burger. He deserved it.


----------



## PrincessDi

Andy is such a great swimmer! It used to break Max's heart when other dogs would grab his baton or ball. Good to see him enjoying his summer!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

I am glad to see Andy having so much fun. I thought you would like the picture.


----------



## hubbub

So happy to see Andy enjoying life!


----------



## dborgers

Thank ya SO much  Truth be told, I have as much fun watching Andy have fun as he does having fun. After those first weeks after his lymphoma diagnosis that were so rough and fraught with worry it's a blessing to have Andy feeling so well.

Those labs were chunky, no? Didn't prevent Tyson (the black lab) from making it to that ball in record time though!! LOL Duke, the light lab, wasn't happy Tyson got there first time after time. PrincessDi, I keep multiple balls for situations like that LOL. Andy just kind of decided to hang out with me until the labs left since he'd had a solid hour of play and swimming before they showed up and needed the rest.

He's seeing Dr. Wang tomorrow for CBC/Liver Panel/Chemo and I'll post the report.


----------



## Sweet Girl

LOVE that Outward Hound life jacket!! And Andy is just like my girl - if any other dogs take off after her ball, she just turns around as if to say, "Oh, okay.. you go ahead.. I'll wait here for it." I think it's the Golden generosity and kindness. 

Hope all the blood results are good today. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Praying Andy has a great Doctor's appt. today!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful video, great to see Andy doing so well and enjoying life. 

Best wishes for great Lab Results today.


----------



## dborgers

*Andy Chemo - WEEK 40*

Here's Andy's report. He's officially moved to Dr. Vancil (their new oncologist). He's a great guy. Spent a long time with me this morning. We had a really nice chat. I asked about Tramadol (pain reliever) and whether to cut back a little on it now that his ACL is solidly healed. I'm gonna cut Andy back to one Tramadol at night. The Prednisone acts as an anti-inflammatory, so we're covered there. It's possible we may cut the frequency of the CeeNU (Lomusine) back just a little if his ALT liver value rises any higher. But, for now we'll stick with what's working. All in all a good report. 

Andy, of course, had to say hi to everyone in the place. He shared some peanut butter crackers with me. We stopped at the bank to make a deposit and they gave him a couple treats. He's a very happy camper


----------



## Mac'sdad

Another HOORAY - YIPEE and HOT DIGGITY DOG !!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Have I every mentioned what a great dad you are to your boy? I hope I have


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy to see good report. Andy is our star, a miracle boy. Go Andy, enjoy life.
BTW great video.


----------



## Bridgers Dad

dborgers said:


> Here's Andy's report. He's officially moved to Dr. Vancil (their new oncologist). He's a great guy. Spent a long time with me this morning. We had a really nice chat. I asked about Tramadol (pain reliever) and whether to cut back a little on it now that his ACL is solidly healed. I'm gonna cut Andy back to one Tramadol at night. The Prednisone acts as an anti-inflammatory, so we're covered there. It's possible we may cut the frequency of the CeeNU (Lomusine) back just a little if his ALT liver value rises any higher. But, for now we'll stick with what's working. All in all a good report.
> 
> Andy, of course, had to say hi to everyone in the place. He shared some peanut butter crackers with me. We stopped at the bank to make a deposit and they gave him a couple treats. He's a very happy camper


This is a great report card. I pray they will continue to get better.


----------



## Laurie

So happy for you and Andy!!!! Another miracle boy!


----------



## love never dies

That is a wonderful report - Andy!
I will treat you a fat burger next time I see you.

I am so happy to hear your report today.


----------



## *Laura*

mac'sdad said:


> Another HOORAY - YIPEE and HOT DIGGITY DOG !!!!!


I second mac's dad....yahhh Andy... ANd a big high five from Buddy


----------



## PrincessDi

So happy that Andy is continuing to do well!! Andy gives hope to so many with this dreadful disease!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Nothing like an good Andy report to put a big smile on my face!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks y'all 

Big Fat Burgers? Hot Diggidy Dogs? Food of any kind? COUNT ME IN!!! LOL

- Andy


----------



## Mac'sdad

Danny ... did you get my P.M. ????? no need to respond to the message ... just wondering if you got it !!!! Gary


----------



## dborgers

mac'sdad said:


> Danny ... did you get my P.M. ????? no need to respond to the message ... just wondering if you got it !!!! Gary


Hey, Gary. No, I didn't get it. Would you mind resending it? Thanks


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've been remiss in posting in Andy's thread-- so HAPPY he's doing so well! Go Team Andy!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YAY Andy! So happy to hear about your good report. And naturally every good report card deserves some treats and spoiling..... you got it down buddy! Keep it up.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Here's Andy's report. He's officially moved to Dr. Vancil (their new oncologist). He's a great guy. Spent a long time with me this morning. We had a really nice chat. I asked about Tramadol (pain reliever) and whether to cut back a little on it now that his ACL is solidly healed. I'm gonna cut Andy back to one Tramadol at night. The Prednisone acts as an anti-inflammatory, so we're covered there. It's possible we may cut the frequency of the CeeNU (Lomusine) back just a little if his ALT liver value rises any higher. But, for now we'll stick with what's working. All in all a good report.
> 
> Andy, of course, had to say hi to everyone in the place. He shared some peanut butter crackers with me. We stopped at the bank to make a deposit and they gave him a couple treats. He's a very happy camper


So glad to hear that Andy got such a great report!!! He deserves any treat he's allowed to have!!
You're a wonderful Dad, Danny!!
Glad you liked the new vet!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update and good report card! Way to go Andy!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic results, great to see Andy continues to do so well.

Great job Dad!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you


----------



## OutWest

That's great news. Glad you like the new vet.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Andy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Have been away on holiday the past week so have missed Andy's updates. Just caught up on everything though and glad he got another great report at the vets, Yay! Go Andy! Awesome video of him too


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

What fun thing does Andy have planned for today?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> What fun thing does Andy have planned for today?


Just a little swim, and his usual "run about" tonight.


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> Just a little swim, and his usual "run about" tonight.


Danny it's so great that Andy is enjoying life so much every day. Makes us all smile


----------



## PrincessDi

Very good to hear that Andy is continuing to enjoy life with his wonderful Dad!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Just a little swim, and his usual "run about" tonight.


ANDY:

Sounds like you and your Dad had fun!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy hit the jackpot today!! We went for a run across the street and when we went by the tennis courts he went in and pulled several tennis balls out of the bushes next to the courts. Must have been some VERY bad tennis players playing the past couple of days LOL He'd come out with one, set it alongside the others he'd found, and go back in to look for more. I had to make a little pouch out of my Tshirt to carry them home in. Andy was delighted  Of course, we played ball for quite a long time with all his new finds

Man, it is so good to see him still so healthy, having a great time. Swimming tomorrow. One little bump today: He's onto my putting his nightly Denamarin (Liver enzyme/antioxidant .. part of his chemo regimen) inside a marshmallow, as Dr. Wang suggested. Didn't want to swallow it tonight. I might have to go back to a glob of peanut butter. Not a bad problem to have considering ...


----------



## Claire's Friend

I would think the peanut butter would be better for him anyway. It just warms my heart to hear he is doing so well. Thanks for the update!


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> I would think the peanut butter would be better for him anyway. It just warms my heart to hear he is doing so well. Thanks for the update!


Thanks  Ya, think I'll go back to peanut butter with pills on finger.


----------



## hubbub

So glad to hear Andy had such a good day!! It made me think he's at home casually "counting" bounces of the tennis balls at the court and keeping a mental tally of how many are left behind for him


----------



## PrincessDi

Can just see how much his face (and tail) lit up with each find! So glad he had such a good day yesterday! I know he'll love his swim tomorrow!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. Sounds like Andy had a great time collecting those tennis balls, I can just picture him running back and forth collecting them all


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Andy hit the jackpot today!! We went for a run across the street and when we went by the tennis courts he went in and pulled several tennis balls out of the bushes next to the courts. Must have been some VERY bad tennis players playing the past couple of days LOL He'd come out with one, set it alongside the others he'd found, and go back in to look for more. I had to make a little pouch out of my Tshirt to carry them home in. Andy was delighted  Of course, we played ball for quite a long time with all his new finds
> 
> Man, it is so good to see him still so healthy, having a great time. Swimming tomorrow. One little bump today: He's onto my putting his nightly Denamarin (Liver enzyme/antioxidant .. part of his chemo regimen) inside a marshmallow, as Dr. Wang suggested. Didn't want to swallow it tonight. I might have to go back to a glob of peanut butter. Not a bad problem to have considering ...


Sounds like Andy and you had a very full and fun day!!


----------



## Steadfast

Bless you and those babies you rescued has wonderful final years full of love and appreciation that wiped away all of the abuse of previous years.


----------



## dborgers

Andy's had really bad gas over the weekend. He's also been leaving food in his dish. We've been ordering high quality canned food for him. Maybe the new batch of food we got UPS on Friday isn't kosher. He's eating other food OK. Just to be on the safe side I've made an appointment for him with Dr. Wang tomorrow.


----------



## cgriffin

Sorry to hear that Andy has tummy issues. I would also recommend, not feeding the new batch anymore, it might be bad, you never know. 
I hope it is nothing more serious, good luck at the vet's office. Get well wishes and hugs to Andy!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny

Praying that everything is well at the vet tomorrow for sweet Andy.
Maybe the food is BAD!


----------



## hubbub

It's always troubling when they aren't interested in their food. I know you mentioned that he wasn't interested in the marshmellows anymore, has he been better to take his meds with the peanut butter?

Fingers crossed it's the food. :crossfing


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that Andy hasn't been his usual self with his food. Glad that you've made a vets appointment just to be safe. Good luck for tomorrow, we'll be thinking of you. Sending lots of hugs Andy's way!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 



hubbub said:


> It's always troubling when they aren't interested in their food. I know you mentioned that he wasn't interested in the marshmallows anymore, has he been better to take his meds with the peanut butter?
> 
> Fingers crossed it's the food. :crossfing


I think the new brand of canned food is the problem. Not that it's bad, but that he doesn't like it. It's $2.50 a can for the wet, and very high quality. We mix a can of wet in with some kibble days on we don't cook for him. 

I just cooked some brown rice and ground turkey. Andy licked his dish clean, then looked around on the floor around it to see if he'd dropped a kernel of rice or anything.

He's still going to Dr. Wang in the morning just in case. It is indeed troubling when they don't eat like they usually do. Hopefully, it's just that he doesn't like the new kind of food. The company we ordered it from said to donate the $100 worth we bought from them to a shelter or rescue and refunded our money.


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Andy's had really bad gas over the weekend. He's also been leaving food in his dish. We've been ordering high quality canned food for him. Maybe the new batch of food we got UPS on Friday isn't kosher. He's eating other food OK. Just to be on the safe side I've made an appointment for him with Dr. Wang tomorrow.


 I pray that everything will be okay when Andy visits Dr. Wang tomorrow. I will look forward to see how it goes.


----------



## love never dies

Hope it is not serious. Dr Wang will take good care of him. All the best, update us. Hugs to Andy.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny - looking forward to an update after your visit. We're thinking of Andy


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Praying Andy has a good visit.


----------



## dborgers

Everything checks out OK. No health problems.

The conclusion is Andy has gone 'on strike', i.e. doesn't like the taste of the ($2.50 a can) 'dog' food. I cooked 2 cups of rice and ground turkey for him when we got home about an hour ago. He gobbled up the whole dish .... with relish, like he did last night. 

Chez Andy is open and at his service. I'll sneak in kibble like before (Shhhh)


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for the update, have been thinking about Andy today!
So glad that everything turned out okay and that they think he's just gone on strike.

I think because of all the lovely food he has he's got an acquired taste  Sometimes simple rice and turkey does the trick more than expensive food,
hope Andy enjoys the rest of the day


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Everything checks out OK. No health problems.
> 
> The conclusion is Andy has gone 'on strike', i.e. doesn't like the taste of the ($2.50 a can) 'dog' food. I cooked 2 cups of rice and ground turkey for him when we got home about an hour ago. He gobbled up the whole dish .... with relish, like he did last night.
> 
> Chez Andy is open and at his service. I'll sneak in kibble like before (Shhhh)


I am so glad that your beloved Andy had a good report.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Hooray for the good report and also hooray for your silly boy knowing how to best manipulate his situation to his advantage


----------



## dborgers

Our late Daisy (18 year old wire fox terror .. er, terrier) must have taught him the ropes about 'going on strike'. We'd make her a home cooked meal, and for the next several days when she got her regular canned food she'd sniff her bowl and shoot us a look like "DOG food?! Are you KIDDING me?!! I don't eat DOG food!", then walk away with her nose in the air. 

Besides the different brand/flavor of canned, we were really busy working on getting tax stuff together for our CPA over the weekend, so we didn't 'dress up' his dinner like we usually do, with added meat/veggies/broth. Anyway, we have more of what Andy _does_ like on the way, including never ever forgetting to dress up his meals again Chez Andy style. We've been schooled!! LOL


----------



## love never dies

Andy and Daisy are good teachers. You are good student. LOL.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Glad Andy is OK, just picky!! Ditch that expensive stuff and stick with what works for Andy! 
BTW, those balls must be sent from Barkley because Toby hasn't found many lately! Gotta have a little talk with my Bridge Boy, but glad he's tossing some of them to Andy!


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> Glad Andy is OK, just picky!! Ditch that expensive stuff and stick with what works for Andy!
> BTW, those balls must be sent from Barkley because Toby hasn't found many lately! Gotta have a little talk with my Bridge Boy, but glad he's tossing some of them to Andy!


Ha. The other stuff he eats isn't cheap either, just different.

Andy thanks Barkley for the balls!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm so glad to read that Andy was just being picky. He's a doll & you're a great Dad! Give him noses kisses please.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny....Andy knows what he likes and it's definitely your cooking. . So glad that there's nothing serious going on!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Everything checks out OK. No health problems.
> 
> The conclusion is Andy has gone 'on strike', i.e. doesn't like the taste of the ($2.50 a can) 'dog' food. I cooked 2 cups of rice and ground turkey for him when we got home about an hour ago. He gobbled up the whole dish .... with relish, like he did last night.
> 
> Chez Andy is open and at his service. I'll sneak in kibble like before (Shhhh)


So Happy to hear that Andy is o.k. So glad he liked what you served for dinner!!


----------



## cgriffin

I am happy to read that Andy is okay and just being picky. They all know how to play us, don't they?


----------



## hubbub

So glad to see the good news about Andy - here's to a healthy appetite! :yummy:


----------



## dborgers

Thanks you all 

After Aprils horrible bout/hospitalization/big dose of chemo to get him back into remission, it's worrying when he turns his nose up at food.

Andy's blood panel looked OK. No infections or anything evident. I noticed tonight his BM was very runny. Hadn't noticed that until tonight. Something upset his GI tract. We'll give it a couple days to see if he returns to normal that way. He's eating the rice/turkey with relish and drinking the usual amount of water. Played ball, ran, everything else normal. Maybe he snarfed up something Thursday or Friday night during our run at the high school. It wouldn't have been the first time. We'll see what the next couple of days bring.

Thanks again


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to see Andy is still doing good. Made me laugh to hear he would rather have his "chef" cook for him. I hope stools return to normal real soon. Until then...keep cookin!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Big kisses and hugs to Andy!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

dborgers said:


> Everything checks out OK. No health problems.
> 
> The conclusion is Andy has gone 'on strike', i.e. doesn't like the taste of the ($2.50 a can) 'dog' food. I cooked 2 cups of rice and ground turkey for him when we got home about an hour ago. He gobbled up the whole dish .... with relish, like he did last night.
> 
> Chez Andy is open and at his service. I'll sneak in kibble like before (Shhhh)


Andy: I know this very well. I got home and I cooked up a dish of broccoli for Bridger. I mix it with his dry dog food. The first thing he did was to put all the dog food on the floor and eat the broccoli. He did then eat the dog food.
We are in for a lot cooking for a long time.
cheers!


----------



## dborgers

*Andy @ Centennial Park*

Now that it's back into the nice 70's and 80's Andy and I went back to Centennial Park, which is about 10 minutes from our house. 132 acres across from Vanderbilt University with lots of lawn, 10 acre Lake Watauga, paths, and a full scale replica of the Greek Parthenon some rich guy paid to have built in the late 1800's, complete with a full size statue of Athena (maybe 30' tall) just like the one in Athens had. Everything, including the frescos, were recreated from the original and archeologists drawings. Enough about that ...

With all that lawn there are usually lots of dogs, and ALWAYS lots of squirrels for Andy to try to outfox (check out his technique towards the end of the video .. he's like a lion LOL). It's never ever worked out for him, but he likes to _try_ to sneak up on them. Andy loves, as always, meeting any and all people and dogs who want to say hello.  Here's a short video of our afternoon:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I had to shoo Toby out of the room when I saw Andy found the mud!! We have a good thing going on here with a mud phobic dog--didn't want him to see another dog enjoying his muddy find! Thanks for the entertaining video of Andy!! He sure looks happy!!


----------



## dborgers

Anne,

It's actually been quite few years since he just decided to just plop down in some mud. Surprised me too LOL


----------



## Mac'sdad

*Wascally Wabbits*



dborgers said:


> Now that it's back into the nice 70's and 80's Andy and I went back to Centennial Park, which is about 10 minutes from our house. 132 acres across from Vanderbilt University with lots of lawn, 10 acre Lake Watauga, paths, and a full scale replica of the Greek Parthenon some rich guy paid to have built in the late 1800's, complete with a full size statue of Athena (maybe 30' tall) just like the one in Athens had. Everything, including the frescos, were recreated from the original and archeologists drawings. Enough about that ...
> 
> With all that lawn there are usually lots of dogs, and ALWAYS lots of squirrels for Andy to try to outfox (check out his technique towards the end of the video .. he's like a lion LOL). It's never ever worked out for him, but he likes to _try_ to sneak up on them. Andy loves, as always, meeting any and all people and dogs who want to say hello.  Here's a short video of our afternoon:
> 
> 
> Andy @ Centennial Park SEPT 2012 - YouTube


 


:wavey:Reminds me of the Elmer Fudd/Bugs Bunny cartoons .... shhhhhh I'm hunting Wabbits !!!! LOL you gotta love those boy and his dog days Danny !!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Now that it's back into the nice 70's and 80's Andy and I went back to Centennial Park, which is about 10 minutes from our house. 132 acres across from Vanderbilt University with lots of lawn, 10 acre Lake Watauga, paths, and a full scale replica of the Greek Parthenon some rich guy paid to have built in the late 1800's, complete with a full size statue of Athena (maybe 30' tall) just like the one in Athens had. Everything, including the frescos, were recreated from the original and archeologists drawings. Enough about that ...
> 
> With all that lawn there are usually lots of dogs, and ALWAYS lots of squirrels for Andy to try to outfox (check out his technique towards the end of the video .. he's like a lion LOL). It's never ever worked out for him, but he likes to _try_ to sneak up on them. Andy loves, as always, meeting any and all people and dogs who want to say hello.  Here's a short video of our afternoon:
> 
> Andy @ Centennial Park SEPT 2012 - YouTube


AS ALWAYS, it gives me such joy to see Andy enjoying everything. I have one question, though!! What color is the interior on your car and did you bring towels??


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the great video, Danny! I watched it under Andy's videos.
Your mudpuppy sure had fun, lol.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny....loved your latest Andy video. Andy stalking the squirrel made me laugh and Andy laying in the mud made me laugh even harder  Andy is doing so well. He looks so healthy and happy. That's wonderful!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great video! What a beautiful park, and looks like Andy thoroughly enjoyed himself. It's so lovely watching him looking so well and having lots of fun


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> AS ALWAYS, it gives me such joy to see Andy enjoying everything. I have one question, though!! What color is the interior on your car and did you bring towels??


I have a foam pad covered with a sheet in the back of the Volvo wagon for Andy. I wash the sheet and we're good to go. Luckily, he doesn't shake in the car. I get him dried off after swimming and dried the mud as best I could before we hopped in the car yesterday. He got a bath 2 1/2 seconds after we got home. Funny how he managed to find the ONE little bit of mud on 132 acres and plop right down in it. I'd better take him for a swim today while the weather is still warm. 



> :wavey:Reminds me of the Elmer Fudd/Bugs Bunny cartoons .... shhhhhh I'm hunting Wabbits !!!! LOL you gotta love those boy and his dog days Danny !!!!


Thanks  Andy doesn't have his stalking technique down at ALL. He stalks to within 15-20' then runs. Scares them off. He's been doing that in our back yard with squirrels ever since we've had him. Funny to watch. He tries SO hard! Of course with a ball in his mouth he doesn't pose a threat even if he did manage to get close LOL  The one time he actually DID catch something, it was a baby field mouse. He got it in his mouth then got a startled "*what do I do NOW*?!" look, we told him to open his mouth. The baby mouse crawled out all slobbery. Andy proceeded to lick it between his paws and watched it run off. It was darling to watch. The only other thing he's ever 'caught' were possums that played dead because he got close. He drops those when I tell him to. But he looks SO proud of himself. It's hilarious for me too to watch "the great hunter"! 



> Danny....loved your latest Andy video. Andy stalking the squirrel made me laugh and Andy laying in the mud made me laugh even harder  Andy is doing so well. He looks so healthy and happy. That's wonderful!!!


Thank you  He makes us laugh too. Glad you enjoyed his antics. These are the days and times we were hoping the chemo would afford him. Who knows how long the chemo will continue to work, but we'll continue to take him for fun as long as he's up for it. 



> Great video! What a beautiful park, and looks like Andy thoroughly enjoyed himself. It's so lovely watching him looking so well and having lots of fun


Thanks! There are lots of people and dogs. He makes a point of going up to anyone and everyone to say hi. I had a young couple with a 1 year old in a stroller ask if Andy could come over and say hi to their baby. He obliged gladly, laying his head in the baby's lap. The baby broke out in a big smile and got all excited. Andy's quite the social butterfly!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy is requesting you and Andy to plan his next visit to the Nashville area. He says I never take him to fun places like Andy gets to go when I take him there! I keep telling him Andy is a better boy and doesn't do naughty things that is til we saw the mud roll!


----------



## dborgers

MikaTallulah said:


> Buddy is requesting you and Andy to plan his next visit to the Nashville area. He says I never take him to fun places like Andy gets to go when I take him there! I keep telling him Andy is a better boy and doesn't do naughty things that is til we saw the mud roll!


It isn't naughty to roll in the mud if you only do it every couple years LOL. Tell Buddy we'll be happy to show him around next time you and he are in Nashville. It would be a pleasure


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

That would be so neat if Mika and Buddy could meet Andy and Danny!


----------



## Manchee

I'm so sorry to hear about Andy.  Sounds like you've given a lot of dogs, Andy included, love that they otherwise wouldn't have known. That's a bigger thing than I know how to verbalize. Thank you for all you do. We're adopting our foster dog, Manchee, and after this, I don't think we'll ever get a dog through a breeder. I hope Andy goes into remission for a long, long time and spends lots more happy years with you.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the kind words Karen and Manchee  Manchee, rescues are wonderful. Andy and Buddy (a foster we adopted to *Laura* from this site) were both 'thrown away' when they were no longer puppies. Happens way too often.
______

Andy threw up this morning and had diarrhea (sorry to be so graphic).

Dr. Wang and Dr. Vancil are out until Monday, so I took Andy to his regular vet, Dr. Root (wonderful, older, knowledgeable vet). Dr. Root said he suspects Andy has Coccidia, usually only seen in puppies. But since Andy's immune system is depressed he could have gotten it from changing his food last week.

Andy had a shot of Cerenia and was sent home with two meds to help his GI tract settle down. We had Cerenia left from April's bout with Nausea, so that too. Rice and chicken/turkey through the weekend.

He has an appointment for Monday morning with Dr. Wang.

Oh, and I asked Dr. Root to look at Andy's ears. He doesn't seem to be hearing as well. He said Andy's ears look the best for a dog of his age he's ever seen. Probably just bone deterioration because of his age. We had a good laugh up there too. Andy's first visit, in February 2003, he was so busy kissing Dr. Root and his tech they couldn't get his respiration/heart rate. I taught Andy to 'get an exam', to which he gets all the way on his back, which he did during today's exam. 

Other than the vomiting/diarrhea, Andy seems in really good spirits. I hope Coccidia is all there is to it. We'll have an ultrasound done Monday to see if there's anything else going on in Andys GI tract besides what we hope is just this easily treatable condition.

Thanks for your continued support and well wishes. It means a lot


----------



## *Laura*

Danny we all worry about Andy when he's not feeling well. I hope he licks this thing quick and gets back too feeling better.....hugs


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear Andy has been unwell today, hope that he feels better and is back to his usual self asap! He really has got such a great Dad looking after him


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

I thought the diarrhea that started a week ago - and seemed to be clearing up a couple days ago - was from changing his food. It could be if Coccidia is the culprit, as Dr. Root explained happens to puppies and dogs in chemo with suppressed immune systems. Definitely troubling after April's hospitalization and all. We'll have to see how the meds he got today work. The diarrhea was clearing up, but started again with a flourish. The vomiting is new. Poor guy.

Andy seems to have energy and appetite, and gleefully gobbled up the rice I cooked for him tonight, handed out in 1/2 a cup portions every 3 hours or so. His appetite is there. It wouldn't be as worrying with the diarrhea returning and now the vomiting but for last April's lymphoma relapse that presented in his GI tract (so thought Dr. Wang). His GI tract is definitely in turmoil. Fingers crossed the meds, rice, and TLC take care of it. We're hoping it's a simple as a bacteria the antibiotic can treat.

He has an appointment Monday morning with Dr. Wang. Perhaps he'll be close to normal by then. If not, she and Dr. Vancil (the new oncologist at Nashville Veterinary Specialists) can test him further and treat as they see fit. We're lucky to have a good team on Andy's side.


----------



## Goldens4Life

Andy is lucky to have you as well as all the other goldens you have saved. Sending my thoughts and prayers to you guys.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So sorry to read Andy hasn't been feeling well. Hope this is a minor set back for him and he will be back on track very soon. 

As always, you and Andy are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just catching up on your latest updates on Andy. So sorry to hear he's been having a rough time. Good to hear the diarrhea seems to be clearing up. I hope it was just a little intestinal bug and nothing more serious. I am sending positive thoughts your way. 

You do indeed have a great vet team. Hope by Monday, you're not even feeling like he needs to see them anymore. Fingers crossed.


----------



## hubbub

Awww, Andy, we're sorry you've got some GI issues, but glad to see you're still interested in eating. Our fingers are crossed for improvement and a good appt on Monday.


----------



## GoldenMum

Sending positive thoughts out to you, and Andy!


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, I am so sorry that Andy's tummy troubles have returned. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it is just the Coccidia and nothing else.
Hugs and a belly rub for Andy!


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying for sweet Andy that it is a treatable tummy upset.


----------



## dborgers

Andy's still eating. Don't know how digestion will work out yet. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Lilliegrace

praying real hard for my Andy. Please keep us updated


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope Andy is feeling a little better today, we're thinking of him!


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you Andy. How are you feeling today?


----------



## dborgers

Andy's in good spirits, eating, and taking a gob of meds. I don't know if the meds are working or not. We have dog doors, so when he needs to go in the middle of the night he goes. He has an appointment with Dr. Wang at 9 am tomorrow.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Be well sweet Andy. You have lots more adventures in store!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'll be thinking of you guys and saying prayers for you. Come on Andy-- solid poop!


----------



## dborgers

I know it's silly to be excited, but Andy had a solid poop tonight. Yeah! 

The meds are working. This is a good thing. It's looking like Dr. Root (Andy's regular vet) was spot on in his diagnosis of coccidia. Since Andy's immune system is depressed from the chemo he was vulnerable to this condition, which is usually seen in puppies, caused, he said, by changing food as we did a little over a week ago. Also, I remember him snarfing (picking up stuff off the ground and eating it) a couple times before he got sick. Anything that resembles food, he considers fair game, being the food addict he is. But with a suppressed immune system anything like that can infect him quickly. Lesson learned about changing food. 

He's had only rice and boiled chicken/turkey the past few days. We'll probably wait another couple days before we begin slowly adding his regular food, and keep him on the antibiotic (Albon) until the pills we were given Friday are gone. He had a big dose of 3 pills at a time of an anti-diarrhea med, and I'm giving him the Metronidazol (same function) we have on hand that Dr. Wang prescribed for him.

I called Nashville Veterinary Specialists tonight and told them Andy's bowel movements are normal again and he hasn't vomited since he did Thursday night. He'll see Dr. Wang when Andy goes for his chemo on Thursday. Fingers crossed Andy's over the worst of this and the antibiotic is clearing this out of his system. He has to have a complete 10 day protocol to ensure it's cleared out all the way and won't return. This stuff can linger and reoccur if it isn't completely flushed out of his system. The antibiotics should do that.

Thank you all for your support and good wishes. We really appreciate it


----------



## love never dies

Solid poop! Go Andy Go! Thinking of you!


----------



## SandyK

Very happy for Andy!! Now you at least know why he had diarrhea. Hope he gets this all out of his system.


----------



## Sweet Girl

That is a great update - so happy to see it. Will continue to send positive thoughts for his appointment this morning. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I know I speak for MANY here when I congratulate you on your solid poop!!
Love you, Andy!!


----------



## hubbub

WooHOOOO! Only a small group, such as ourselves, can appreciate solid poop! 

Keep it up Andy


----------



## 2golddogs

That's wonderful to hear!!! Keep getting well Andy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Andy is feeling better. Hugs to sweet boy. Best wishes for Thursday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Glad to her Andy is doing so much better, yay!

I'll be thinking of you and Andy on Thurs.


----------



## cgriffin

Great news, Danny! I am glad that it was just the coccidia upsetting Andy's tummy!
Yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Andy!


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that Andy is feeling better!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks you all  As Hubbub put it "Only a small group, such as ourselves, can appreciate solid poop! "

He had another solid one this morning. The worst of it is over. No vomiting since last week. Now, to complete his round of antibiotics (Albon) and wean him back onto his regular food. He'll go for his regular chemo appointment and round of tests on Thursday. We canceled this morning's appointment with Dr. Wang in light of his improved condition. It's just so worrying to see him vomit and have the runs in light of last April's lymphoma relapse. I'm also sticking closer to him during our walks so he doesn't snarf up anything ... if I can prevent it in time. He got to something last night and had a tiny taste before I could get him away from it. Looked like a milk shake someone poured on the ground. Urgh.


----------



## *Laura*

That's great that Andy is back to normal and feeling better....yahhh Andy!!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy seems to be back to "normal". He's still on the antibiotic and metronidazol, so I'm not exactly sure if the med is keeping him 'normal' or if the antibiotic has killed whatever bacteria caused him to get sick, or both He'll have a full liver panel and CBC day after tomorrow. We're slowly easing him back onto his regular food. Thanks again for the good thoughts


----------



## kimberlygino

hey danny, was in the site and saw your reply. pls keep me updated too! andy is staying strong for you because he loves you like how you love him  sure he will be okay. he's such a strong dog, God will be with him. don't worry for now yup! take care of yourself too, andy will need you! maybe you guys can start to reduce the medication slowly and see if things are still good...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad things are back to normal with Andy. Good luck on Thursday's appointment.


----------



## hubbub

Awww, yeah - continued wonderful to see continued good news on the poop front!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Yeh!*



dborgers said:


> Thanks you all  As Hubbub put it "Only a small group, such as ourselves, can appreciate solid poop! "
> 
> He had another solid one this morning. The worst of it is over. No vomiting since last week. Now, to complete his round of antibiotics (Albon) and wean him back onto his regular food. He'll go for his regular chemo appointment and round of tests on Thursday. We canceled this morning's appointment with Dr. Wang in light of his improved condition. It's just so worrying to see him vomit and have the runs in light of last April's lymphoma relapse. I'm also sticking closer to him during our walks so he doesn't snarf up anything ... if I can prevent it in time. He got to something last night and had a tiny taste before I could get him away from it. Looked like a milk shake someone poured on the ground. Urgh.


So glad to hear of another SOLID POOP!!! So happy that Andy is o.k.
I know what you mean about staying CLOSE to him during walks!!
Kisses and hugs to Andy!!


----------



## coppers-mom

We're such weird poop inspectors.:doh:

I just noticed tht Any's thread is 230 pages. Keep on trucking Andy and make it many, many more pages.:smooch:


----------



## cgriffin

I am so happy that Andy is continuing to do better! Yay, Andy!
I hope all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Bridgers Dad

I am glad that Andy is doing better. WE can sure put a lot of energy into a pet, but it is worth it.


----------



## dborgers

I never in my life *ever* thought I'd celebrate 'solid poop'. Now, I celebrate it like my wife and I had a baby LOL.


Thanks for celebrating solid poop with me!  You make this fun!! 

Andy goes for his chemo today (Thursday). I'll post the report sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Gotta love that solid poop!! We are serial solid poop celebrators since Toby has digestive issues and enzyme deficiencies. Keep up the "solid" work Andy!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> I never in my life *ever* thought I'd celebrate 'solid poop'. Now, I celebrate it like my wife and I had a baby LOL.
> 
> 
> Thanks for celebrating solid poop with me!  You make this fun!!
> 
> Andy goes for his chemo today (Thursday). I'll post the report sometime tomorrow.


Thinking of you today, Andy!


----------



## *Laura*

Yah Andy....will be thinking of you today


----------



## Sweet Girl

Good luck, Andy! Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Andy today as he undergoes his treatment.


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing Andy good luck today, thinking of you guys!
Also, maybe some frozen peach yogurt once tummy troubles are completely over and it is safe to give?


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Andy today and hope all goes well for him!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Good luck, Andy!


----------



## dborgers

> Also, maybe some frozen peach yogurt once tummy troubles are completely over and it is safe to give?


Absolutely!!! BTW, I'm 'live blogging' from Nashville Veterinary Specialists LOL. Andy's with Dr. Vancil right now. They're nice enough to have WiFi. I'll post his report later after I get home.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Give Andy BIG Kisses and Hugs!!


----------



## dborgers

*Andy Chemo - Week 43*

Here's Dr. Vancil's report (and what a nice guy). Hard to believe it's already Week 43 of treatment, but that's a good thing.  Dr. Vancil will be at a conference in 3 weeks, so Andy will see Dr. Wang. She sees him 'in back' when Andy's getting his blood work done and gives him an ear scratch, but I don't get to see her. It'll be nice to say hi next appointment.

Andy's Neutrophil count was half what it was last time, but that's because he had the GI infection and is on antibiotics for another 3 days after today. Other than that his report looks really, really good. Liver is doing really well, so he can have his chemo (CeeNU). This is also a good thing. 

The weather is beautiful today (83 forecast), so we'll go swimming later this afternoon if we don't catch the 'isolated thunderstorm' predicted for Middle Tennessee. Catch the water while we still can. Carpe Diem!


----------



## *Laura*

Great report Danny. Way to go Andy!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Woo-hoo Andy! What a great report!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the update! Yay!!!!!!!!! Great report card for Andy! 
Enjoy the well deserved swimming session, it sure looks like rain up here.


----------



## HolDaisy

Really pleased for Andy's great report! Hope that he has fun swimming


----------



## SandyK

Happy to see the good report!! I hope you got to go swimming!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great report, that's our boy Andy.


----------



## love never dies

Love the Great report card! Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Keep smiling Andy! Happy for that good report.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic report, great to see Andy doing so well.


----------



## Sweet Girl

"... a nice clinical remission." Can't help but love that.

Well done, Andy!


----------



## ms_summer

I'm so happy for Andy!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

DOING the Happy Dance for Andy!!
Hope you both have fun today!!


----------



## hubbub

Sweet Girl said:


> "... a nice clinical remission." Can't help but love that.
> 
> Well done, Andy!


I couldn't have said it better myself  Fantastic update!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Here's Dr. Vancil's report (and what a nice guy). Hard to believe it's already Week 43 of treatment, but that's a good thing.  Dr. Vancil will be at a conference in 3 weeks, so Andy will see Dr. Wang. She sees him 'in back' when Andy's getting his blood work done and gives him an ear scratch, but I don't get to see her. It'll be nice to say hi next appointment.
> 
> Andy's Neutrophil count was half what it was last time, but that's because he had the GI infection and is on antibiotics for another 3 days after today. Other than that his report looks really, really good. Liver is doing really well, so he can have his chemo (CeeNU). This is also a good thing.
> 
> The weather is beautiful today (83 forecast), so we'll go swimming later this afternoon if we don't catch the 'isolated thunderstorm' predicted for Middle Tennessee. Catch the water while we still can. Carpe Diem!


That is such amazing news! This calls for a celebration! :headbang2:banana:arty:


----------



## dborgers

"Nice clinical remission" sure does have a nice ring to it  

Thank you all SO much for all the support, kind words, prayers, and caring about Andy. It just blows my mind how wonderful you all are. Thank you


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> "Nice clinical remission" sure does have a nice ring to it


:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:

Way to go, guys!


----------



## dborgers

I don't mean to gush, but I feel moved to tonight LOL. From this morning when I woke up until right now, when Andy is 3' from my feet laying on the floor snoozing, I've been thinking about what a wonderful guy he is. He wakes up, turns to look at me, and his tail begins to wag. I get on the floor and love on him. Thump thump thump goes his tail. A cuddly bundle of love. 

He is so happy all the time, playful, gentle, happy to see me or anyone else for that matter (dogs or people). Always. He likes chasing cats, and looking for possums, but he's never hurt anything, nor has he once reacted to anyone or anything with the slightest bit of aggression. Always walking around with a smile on his face with his tail wagging like crazy. Unless, of course it's raining or thundering. That's 'comfort time' where he buries his head in my lap with his eyes closed. Or if I'm eating something. Then it's 'the look': Ears up, scrunched up eyebrows, super focused on whatever food is in the general area LOL

Having recently read "The Art Of Racing In The Rain", I can say with complete honesty that if Enzo is right and super good boys get to come back as people because they were 'good enough", Andy certainly qualifies. I wish you all could meet him. What a super good boy. As I'm sure your boys and girls are. Goldens. Wow, God really hit a home run with them, didn't he?


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> I don't mean to gush, but I feel moved to tonight LOL. From this morning when I woke up until right now, when Andy is 3' from my feet laying on the floor snoozing, I've been thinking about what a wonderful guy he is. He wakes up, turns to look at me, and his tail begins to wag. I get on the floor and love on him. Thump thump thump goes his tail. A cuddly bundle of love.
> 
> He is so happy all the time, playful, gentle, happy to see me or anyone else for that matter (dogs or people). Always. He likes chasing cats, and looking for possums, but he's never hurt anything, nor has he once reacted to anyone or anything with the slightest bit of aggression. Always walking around with a smile on his face with his tail wagging like crazy. Unless, of course it's raining or thundering. That's 'comfort time' where he buries his head in my lap with his eyes closed. Or if I'm eating something. Then it's 'the look': Ears up, scrunched up eyebrows, super focused on whatever food is in the general area LOL
> 
> Having recently read "The Art Of Racing In The Rain", I can say with complete honesty that if Enzo is right and super good boys get to come back as people because they were 'good enough", Andy certainly qualifies. I wish you all could meet him. What a super good boy. As I'm sure your boys and girls are. Goldens. Wow, God really hit a home run with them, didn't he?


This is so beautiful and I really would love to meet Andy!! I felt this way about my Smooch and now my Tucker-Goldens are very special dogs!! God has blessed us with them!!


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> ...I wish you all could meet him. What a super good boy. As I'm sure your boys and girls are. Goldens. Wow, God really hit a home run with them, didn't he?


Thankfully you found the forum which means more people than you could have imagine have gotten to "meet" him and even more people will be touched by his story in future years. 

Big hugs to Andy


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> I don't mean to gush, but I feel moved to tonight LOL. From this morning when I woke up until right now, when Andy is 3' from my feet laying on the floor snoozing, I've been thinking about what a wonderful guy he is. He wakes up, turns to look at me, and his tail begins to wag. I get on the floor and love on him. Thump thump thump goes his tail. A cuddly bundle of love.
> 
> He is so happy all the time, playful, gentle, happy to see me or anyone else for that matter (dogs or people). Always. He likes chasing cats, and looking for possums, but he's never hurt anything, nor has he once reacted to anyone or anything with the slightest bit of aggression. Always walking around with a smile on his face with his tail wagging like crazy. Unless, of course it's raining or thundering. That's 'comfort time' where he buries his head in my lap with his eyes closed. Or if I'm eating something. Then it's 'the look': Ears up, scrunched up eyebrows, super focused on whatever food is in the general area LOL
> 
> Having recently read "The Art Of Racing In The Rain", I can say with complete honesty that if Enzo is right and super good boys get to come back as people because they were 'good enough", Andy certainly qualifies. I wish you all could meet him. What a super good boy. As I'm sure your boys and girls are. Goldens. Wow, God really hit a home run with them, didn't he?


This is exactly how I felt about Barkley during his cancer fight, well actually, since we adopted him because he just knew we were his people and we loved him unconditionally. I really miss the loud tail thumps the second one of us entered the room-- we love Toby, but his tail doesn't communicate his feelings very well. 

I feel as though we know a lot about Andy through his videos-- and you are 100% correct--he is a special special boy!


----------



## Laurie

Andy's report card was awesome....you must be so happy!!!

I wish our special boys could meet...they sound so much alike.


----------



## *Laura*

Aw we all wish we could meet Andy too. I feel like I know him through this thread. He is such a sweet lovable fellow. Andy's a lucky boy to have you for a Dad. Just being with you keeps him happy and keeps his tail wagging


----------



## HolDaisy

You're so right, Andy really is such a special boy! Such an inspiration aswell  I SO wish we could meet Andy too! We all feel like we know him through your pics, videos and stories  Sending him a big hug!


----------



## MikaTallulah

*Congrats!*

So Happy for You and Andy. :You_Rock_:headbang2arty:arty2::yipee:

I guess he knew way before you did that he how he was doing great when he took the Mudbath!   

I don't know how I missed this Great News before. :doh::--ashamed:

I hope and pray he stays in 'Clinical Remission'


----------



## GoldensGirl

Yippeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!

arty: :jamming::drummer:arty:

Way to go, Andy!



dborgers said:


> Here's Dr. Vancil's report (and what a nice guy). Hard to believe it's already Week 43 of treatment, but that's a good thing.  Dr. Vancil will be at a conference in 3 weeks, so Andy will see Dr. Wang. She sees him 'in back' when Andy's getting his blood work done and gives him an ear scratch, but I don't get to see her. It'll be nice to say hi next appointment.
> 
> Andy's Neutrophil count was half what it was last time, but that's because he had the GI infection and is on antibiotics for another 3 days after today. Other than that his report looks really, really good. Liver is doing really well, so he can have his chemo (CeeNU). This is also a good thing.
> 
> The weather is beautiful today (83 forecast), so we'll go swimming later this afternoon if we don't catch the 'isolated thunderstorm' predicted for Middle Tennessee. Catch the water while we still can. Carpe Diem!


----------



## T-Joy

CARPE DIEM!!! 

I have already told you but I will repeat with pleasure: what a wonderful person You are!!! You are blessed by having Andy as he is blessed to have you!
It's normal that your dog is that great! He is great already naturally because he's GOLDEN guy, but he's been having you as an example too, so that makes all story even better. Everything make sense.

You are always in my prayers, both of you, even though I am not present every day here!!!

Have a good time, go for it!!! We should all do the same and live CARPE DIEM, what ever our situation is! Personally , I am learning from you guys, so I want to tell you: THANK YOU!!! 

PS I love Enzo too  and I like to believe that my Joy is also thinking like him. Maybe, because since I think like that, she seems to be kind of "satisfied" even more than before. We understand each other very easily now. The best thing ever is that she is trying to talk to me now. 

Joy, Love & Light 
CARPE DIEM!!!
Tania


----------



## dborgers

*10 MONTH SURVIVAL - Yeah!*

I was pretty busy and forgot that Monday (October 1st) was Andy's 10 month survival anniversary. Wow, does time fly. 

Thank you all SO much for the incredibly kind words, prayers, and for just being the greatest group of people I've ever run across


----------



## love never dies

Happy 10 month survival anniversary!!!! - We have now a team of people love to meet our special Andy.


----------



## cgriffin

Yay, ten months!! Way to go, Andy! Wishing you lots of celebrating with frozen peach yoghurt, lots of belly rubs and maybe a swim if it is not too cold!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Anniversary, Andy!


----------



## *Laura*

Yippee 10 months Bro.....that's awesome ....(I don't think we look any older - do you??)
Love you
Buddy


----------



## hubbub

I just went back and reread your first post. What an amazing 10 months it's been - wishing you much more time!


----------



## T-Joy

In the name of this important day I just want to send a lot of LOVE to Andy and his wonderful family!!! 

LOVE is magic , LOVE can do impossible! I believe in it, strongly!!!

and...of course 

CARPE DIEM!!! <3<3<3

Joy, Love & Light to all of you wonderful BEINGS!!!

tania


----------



## T-Joy

Oh I almost forgot...

Danny , don't you think that our Andy deserves a new Zebra? 

I am sure that he is trying to tell you that  Check it up, please 

Love


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 10 months Andy! Way to go  Hope he's had a good day


----------



## dborgers

Andy sends his thanks. Me too


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 10 months sweet Andy!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Happy 10 months!! You are amazing!


----------



## cgriffin

How is Mr. Andy feeling these sunny and warm days? Get any swimming done?


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Kisses to Andy!


----------



## dborgers

cgriffin said:


> How is Mr. Andy feeling these sunny and warm days? Get any swimming done?


Oh, ya  I'm putting a video together. I'll have it up by tomorrow sometime. We had a great time.

Thank you for the kisses and congrats Karen and Buddy's Mom - ANDY


----------



## MikaTallulah

Happy Belated 10 Month Anniversary Andy!

A good roll in some muck and a swim is in order


----------



## MercyMom

Happy 10 months Andy!


----------



## dborgers

We went swimming yesterday. What a beautiful day it was. 81, gentle breeze, and sunny. Andy swam for a long time, then we went for a walk. He seemed to be really soaking in all the scenery. We both had a great time. The ending was his favorite part .. I think


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yay Andy!! Glad you were out enjoying the last 80 ish day for a while at least!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you, Anne.  

Andy


----------



## hubbub

Go Andy!! You deserve it


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Andy looks like he had a great time! I think he enjoyed the chicken nuggets, too!


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## cgriffin

Great video, Danny! It made me smile this morning!  Andy is just too precious!
Chicken nuggets, yum, yum!
Drastic temp difference today, I am freezing, lol. 
It is suppose to be around 70 by mid week again, but I think the water is going to be horribly cold. I am closing my pool this weekend. 
Hugs to Andy! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny and Andy*

Danny and Andy

What a way to wake up on a Saturday morning, with that beautiful video!
I think Andy REALLY loved those Chicken Mcnuggets!!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you  Andy definitely enjoys the chicken McNuggets. As you might recall, he's banned from double cheeseburgers now, so the 'Eat Mor Chikin' cows get their way. 80's down to the 50's in one day. Fall is definitely here. 

The park I took Andy to yesterday is one of our favorite winter hiking spots. Miles of trails. Andy was headed towards the trailhead after swimming in the video, but we don't hike in the woods until colder temps because of crawly critters and ticks. I feel so blessed he's still here and doing so well. Carpe Diem (and Chicken McNuggets)


----------



## Lilliegrace

Happy 10 month anniversary Andy. Many more to come IMHO.

Love and Hugs

Gracie's Mom and Dad


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Thank you  Andy definitely enjoys the chicken McNuggets. As you might recall, he's banned from double cheeseburgers now, so the 'Eat Mor Chikin' cows get their way. 80's down to the 50's in one day. Fall is definitely here.
> 
> The park I took Andy to yesterday is one of our favorite winter hiking spots. Miles of trails. Andy was headed towards the trailhead after swimming in the video, but we don't hike in the woods until colder temps because of crawly critters and ticks. I feel so blessed he's still here and doing so well. Carpe Diem (and Chicken McNuggets)


I just love watching ANDY have so much fun!!!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

dborgers said:


> We went swimming yesterday. What a beautiful day it was. 81, gentle breeze, and sunny. Andy swam for a long time, then we went for a walk. He seemed to be really soaking in all the scenery. We both had a great time. The ending was his favorite part .. I think
> 
> Andy - Last 80 Degree Day of 2012? - YouTube


 
:wavey:HI ANDY!!!! LOVE this video! I am so glad to see you guys are spending quality time together and Andy seems to be doing great! I think about you guys a lot and glad I got on here today and things are still going well!


----------



## *Laura*

It's great seeing Andy so healthy and happy. We think you are amazing Andy


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all for the kind words 

Andy got a bath yesterday, but I sure wish I knew why he doesn't like them. He LOVES water, loves getting rubbed on, scratched, etc. He made a beeline for the dog door the instant he figured out I was calling him for a bath. Maybe because it's a confined space or something? If only he could talk ... I literally had to carry all 85 pounds of him into the bathroom and put him in the tub LOL

My wife and I 'double teamed' Andy after with additional toweling, massages, and blow drying ... the full 'day spa' treatment LOL. We rewarded him afterwards with roasted chicken and a bowl of milk. He knows all this good stuff happens during and after a bath. The whys of his reluctance when he knows he's getting a bath (the only time he's reluctant about anything) will remain one of life's mysteries LOL

Speaking of talking, Andy has been getting much more vocal lately, responding with gentle 'grrrs' when I say something to him. We have these long back and forth conversations on the family room floor, where he rolls on his back for belly scratches (his favorite) with his tail wagging like crazy as we chat. LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Want to come and bathe my dogs for me? lol

I have noticed in all my dogs, that they are getting more vocal the older they get, they also seem to get more demanding and like velcro.

I guess Andy is nice smelling and oh so fluffy now.
I am glad that Andy had fun, even if he had to have a bath.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Sounds like Andy should love baths-Roasted chicken-Yum!!

I would love to come back as one of your dogs!!

Kisses and hugs to Andy-one SPECIAL GUY!!


----------



## PrincessDi

So good to read Andy's update. Nice that it's about a spa day and that he's doing so well!! I just love it when they are vocal!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw I bet Andy looks lovely all bathed after his spa day ha! I just love a vocal golden  Daisy was SO vocal, we used to have conversations and she'd join in singing too lol.

Glad that Andy continues to do well, he's such a star!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

They always know when you're going to mess with them, don't they?


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hope you have a beautiful day, Andy!!


----------



## *Laura*

Andy...... I'll bet you look ever so handsome after your spa day. Don't you love when they talk back.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Did you do anything fun today, Andy?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Did you do anything fun today, Andy?


Jane's brother had his birthday at our house tonight. I ate a piece of sugar free birthday cake, then Jane and Danny rubbed sugar free frosting around the inside of my bowl and I licked and licked it clean. Then I washed down everything with cold milk. Yum!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

What fun you had!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

What fun things are you doing with your Dad, today?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 10 months Andy and Danny-wishing you many more happy, healthy years to come.

It's so heartwarming to read how fantastic Andy is doing-love seeing your adventures with Andy on Video. 

Several of my dogs throughout my lifetime have been pretty Vocal. My girl is getting more vocal with each year. I find it funny and really enjoy it.


----------



## dborgers

Karen: Work and more work today. Just our usual walk/run/ball across the street  

Thanks, Carolina Mom  Andy didn't used to be vocal. Daisy, the wire fox terror, er, terrier, was like a drill sergeant in our house, and Andy rarely, if ever, even barked. Once she went to the bridge (at 18) he began barking some. The talking has been a recent development .. like in the last year. We're liking it!!


----------



## *Laura*

I love when they talk. My Maddie was part Husky and did all the talking for her and Echo. Maddie would have full conversations with us and luckily we got it on video. Once Maddie passed Echo didn't have her to do the talking for the two of them anymore...so she found her voice very late in life too. It was so funny. Sometimes she'd just be standing outside barking at the wind....just listening to her own voice. Danny, you should try to get Andy talking in a video.


----------



## Karen519

*Samoyeds*

Our Samoyeds, Gizmo, Snobear, Tonka, and Munchkin, have always talked!:


----------



## hubbub

A shepherd mix lived next door to me a number of years ago. She would hop the fence periodically, come over and "talk" to you for 5-10 minutes, then head back home. There was no rhyme or reason as to when she'd come over, so I really felt like she was trying to share something. 

I imagine Andy's expressing his joy for life and his love for his family


----------



## dborgers

*Andy Goes Sailing - October 2012*

Thanks for sharing the anecdotes and stories about talking dogs. I'm happy Andy's feeling comfortable enough to share a little of his innermost thoughts and feelings, if only in a small way 

My friend, Jonathan, who's been a friend and client (TV, radio, films) for years in NYC, moved here with his lovely British wife and teenaged daughter a couple months ago. He also moved his sailboat from Liberty Harbor in NYC to the lake here in Nashville where Andy goes swimming. We only went about an hour out and an hour back, but that was really a nice sail. The lake has 120 miles of coastline, and the small part we sailed was just beginning to change colors for the fall. A large heron protecting his/her turf flew towards and around the boat on the way there and back ... squawking. Big bird (like a pelican) with a loud call.

This video is Andy, Jonathan, and I sailing yesterday afternoon. A good time was had by all. Especially Andy because Jonathan accidentally dropped the last 1/4 of his burger after Andy's "The Look" - food stare-down - at the end of the video. Andy had already eaten a large fish sandwich of his own. Maybe Andy's performing hypnosis to get his Dr. Wang "no-no treats" LOL


----------



## Mac'sdad

Once Again Great Stuff Danny...... Mac talks ALL the time ... a few woofs and couple of happy squeeks and then the "Paw" come up and tries to push me to get my attention if I am not paying attention !!!! I love it and encourage it !!!!
Andy looks great ! both of you belong to each other !


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Danny and Andy! 
Great video! Andy looks soooo cute in his life vest!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Andy looks like he had a great time! He enjoyed that sandwich, too!


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful*

WHAT a beautiful day you and Andy had!! How wonderful of your friend!
Andy has some of the best experiences!! Love your videos!


----------



## MikaTallulah

dborgers said:


> Thanks for sharing the anecdotes and stories about talking dogs. I'm happy Andy's feeling comfortable enough to share a little of his innermost thoughts and feelings, if only in a small way
> 
> My friend, Jonathan, who's been a friend and client (TV, radio, films) for years in NYC, moved here with his lovely British wife and teenaged daughter a couple months ago. He also moved his sailboat from Liberty Harbor in NYC to the lake here in Nashville where Andy goes swimming. We only went about an hour out and an hour back, but that was really a nice sail. The lake has 120 miles of coastline, and the small part we sailed was just beginning to change colors for the fall. A large heron protecting his/her turf flew towards and around the boat on the way there and back ... squawking. Big bird (like a pelican) with a loud call.
> 
> This video is Andy, Jonathan, and I sailing yesterday afternoon. A good time was had by all. Especially Andy because Jonathan accidentally dropped the last 1/4 of his burger after Andy's "The Look" - food stare-down - at the end of the video. Andy had already eaten a large fish sandwich of his own. Maybe Andy's performing hypnosis to get his Dr. Wang "no-no treats" LOL
> 
> Andy Goes Sailing - October 2012 - YouTube


I really need to start hiding in a closet to watch Andy videos! They always make Buddy and other furbutts so jealous! And me seem like a bad mom because I don't let Buddy get soaking wet when it is cold like it is now 40s-50s degrees in NJ compared to 70s and 80s in Nashville at least per dad!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny thanks for another great video. It's great to see Andy enjoying his day. He's a lucky boy to have you for a Dad. ....and he looks great, very healthy


----------



## dborgers

mac'sdad said:


> Once Again Great Stuff Danny...... Mac talks ALL the time ... a few woofs and couple of happy squeeks and then the "Paw" come up and tries to push me to get my attention if I am not paying attention !!!! I love it and encourage it !!!!
> Andy looks great ! both of you belong to each other !


Thanks! Andy more 'grrrs' than talks, but it's still sweet and I'm glad he's doing it 



cgriffin said:


> Thank you, Danny and Andy!
> Great video! Andy looks soooo cute in his life vest!


Andy says 'thanks'  The handle on the vest also came in handy getting him off of the boat.



fozziesmom said:


> Andy looks like he had a great time! He enjoyed that sandwich, too!


I was trying to show the sandwich when Andy did the big grab LOL He definitely enjoyed the sandwich.  He's always been nuts about food of any kind. During the ride home with the food Andy's eyes never left me or the sack I was holding. LOL



Karen519 said:


> WHAT a beautiful day you and Andy had!! How wonderful of your friend!
> Andy has some of the best experiences!! Love your videos!


Thanks, Karen  Jonathan is a great guy. I'm glad he and his lovely British wife and daughter moved here.



MikaTallulah said:


> I really need to start hiding in a closet to watch Andy videos! They always make Buddy and other furbutts so jealous! And me seem like a bad mom because I don't let Buddy get soaking wet when it is cold like it is now 40s-50s degrees in NJ compared to 70s and 80s in Nashville at least per dad!


PLEASE don't feel bad  Andy's swimming season is over too. The air may warm up during the day, but the water is too cold for an old boy like Andy to swim in. We'll do more hiking around and stuff until spring.



*Laura* said:


> Danny thanks for another great video. It's great to see Andy enjoying his day. He's a lucky boy to have you for a Dad. ....and he looks great, very healthy


Thanks, Laura. I'm so grateful Andy continues to do well. Other than his daily pill regimen and every-three-week doctor visits I never think about him having lymphoma.

BTW, Jonathan visited Nashville often before they moved here from NYC, so he knew Buddy well and has inquired about him since he's gone to live with you in Dog Heaven


----------



## hubbub

*Laura* said:


> ....and he looks great, very healthy


Exactly what I was thinking! I'm glad you guys had such a good time


----------



## Lilliegrace

what a manificent video of Andy under sail and going full and bye to music we played on those dark and scary nights in mid Atlantic on SV Jacaranda so many years ago.
Our Andy. A true salt and one heck of a deckhand.

Helms a lee y'all


----------



## fauxreals

Best wishes!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

You look so HANDSOME in your life jacket!


----------



## HolDaisy

What a fantastic video of Andy sailing, we just loved watching it 
He sure knows how to live it up! Looks like his fish sandwich was a perfect end to a perfect day too


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Wonderful to hear that Andy adventures continue! What an amazing life - definitely a book waiting to be written.


----------



## dborgers

My buddy, Jonathan, just sent me a couple pictures he took Thursday.

This is First Mate Danny (me) and Master Chief Andy ... Arrrrrrrr Maties :










Andy inspecting the jib and mainsails to make sure they're properly set:


----------



## *Laura*

Great pics Danny.... What a fun day


----------



## Lilliegrace

Jibe ho Andy. Chief of the boat


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Great pics of you and Andy!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Wonderful photos! Andy you are such a Rock Star!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Captain Andy!


----------



## love never dies

*Fun times!*

Andy is regal, so impressive :--king:


----------



## 2golddogs

Love it! Andy, you are something special :wave:


----------



## dborgers

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDY and BAILEY!*

On behalf of his brother, Andy, we'd like to wish Buddy and his fur cousin Bailey a* HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!* 

Some of you may remember* Buddy's story*, a fairy tale of rags to riches. Dumped from a moving truck on a highway at 4 months old to living the life of a prince with GFR's *Laura* as he celebrates his 2nd BIRTHDAY!! . Her daughter, Melissa (GFR's MM3GN, mom to goldens Bailey and Burgandy) responded to a post of mine the night of Andy's lymphoma diagnosis about this wonderful, happy, affectionate and playful boy who'd lived with us for 8 months. She was the perfect matchmaker and made Buddy's amazing adoption possible 

With Andy fresh out of surgery and facing unknown medical problems and prognosis, I realized I wouldn't be able to give both Andy and Buddy all the attention they both deserved and posted about Buddy, thinking that among golden lovers I might be able to find him a wonderful forever home. Melissa (MM3GN) set the whole thing in motion. 

*Laura* adopted Buddy on December 17th. It was a wonderful Christmas gift for all concerned. I had the pleasure of meeting Laura and her two daughters that day in Lima, OH, halfway between Toronto and Nashville. Wonderful people who made an 800 mile round trip in one day to meet him and take him to his new home where boundless fun and love are the orders of any day for all four of their fur kids.  

We're still grinning form ear to ear in our house over Buddy's incredibly full loved-filled life with his new parents, Laura and Mike. As Buddy's 'Dogparents' Laura is kind enough to send us pics and videos. We smile just thinking about it all. God was watching over Buddy all the time. He's a very special boy with a heart of pure love. His new family are the same. I normally wouldn't have considered adopted Buddy without a home visit, but this family were so obviously amazing dog lovers and great people it was easily apparent through correspondence, videos, pictures, this is a very special family.. He is having the most wonderful life. Thank you Melissa, Laura, his entire family, and GFR.  

So, * HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!* to you and your fur cousin, Bailey, Buddy 

As a proud 'dogfather', here are some pics of Buddy's new life, family, and friends.

Buddy laying on the softest cushions in Canada: Bailey and Burgandy, Melissa's (MM3GN) girls:











Laura's daughter, the matchmaker, Melissa, with Bailey and Burgandy:










Our birthday boy and girl, Buddy and Bailey - the perfect playmates - play together (as they will for hours at a time):










Bailey, Sadie (Laura's other daughter's rescue), Buddy, and Burgandy getting a treat:










Buddy jumps in one of Canada's pristine lakes for his ball. He turned out to be a natural water lover:










"Do I jump in or just look at the ducks?" Questions, question ...":










Melissa (MM3GN), the matchmaker, with Buddy:










Buddy frolicking between dips on his first camping trip with Laura and her family:










Buddy and Bailey, our birthday boy and girl, checking out new and strange creatures, turtles:










Buddy and one of his other fur cousins, Sadie (a stray rescue also adopted through this forum ), kick back:










You guys have the happiest birthday celebration North America has ever seen


----------



## cgriffin

It is a wonderful story, Danny! Beautiful and cute pictures! A Tennessean became a Canadian Citizen, I bet that does not happen often, 

Happy Birthday, Buddy and Bailey!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Happy birthday to Buddy and Bailey, some very lucky pups!


----------



## HolDaisy

Buddy's story is so wonderful how he's got a loving home now  Happy birthday Buddy and your cousin Bailey! Hope you both have a GREAT day


----------



## Bob Dylan

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDY & BAILEY,Life is GOOD..............Hugs from NJ!*


----------



## Karen519

*Happy birthday!!*

Happy birthday to Buddy and Bailey 
and kisses and hugs to Andy!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy birthday to my fellow Canadians Buddy and Bailey, hugs to sweet Andy.


----------



## hubbub

Hands (and paws down) one of my favorite stories ever! A real life fairy tale 


Happy birthday to you both - wishing you many more birthdays with your loving family! arty:arty:


----------



## dborgers

I hope *Laura* won't mind if I post this pic she sent me, taken today while all four fur cousins were over for Buddy and Bailey's birthdays. I normally wouldn't post something without her permission, but I hope she won't mind since it's a shot of all four dogs together, as has been posted here before.

As Laura told it, there was a squirrel on the deck outside the window. All four fur cousins (Laura's Buddy, Melissa's Bailey and Burgandy, and Sarah's Sadie) spotted it and spent a lot of time enjoying this super exciting event! LOL Aren't they cute?


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I love, love, this picture!! VERY CUTE, LAURA!


----------



## Lilliam

Sending so many good thought to your Andy. Sending you hugs.
You have been a hero for so long to so many. May God bless you for what you do.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks! That is such a cute picture, made me laugh!


----------



## dborgers

*WEEK 46 - Andy's Chemo*

Andy went for his chemo checkup today. His CBC and liver panels look excellent. 

We saw Dr. Wang today. (What a good person ) She's the internist At Nashville Veterinary Specialists who managed Andy's chemotherapy for months until they hired a full time oncologist about 2 months ago. It was a pleasure to see Dr. Wang. So upbeat all the time. I haven't seen her myself for a few weeks, although she told she gives Andy lots of ear scratches and tummy rubs when he's in back during his tests with Dr. Vancil, who manages his chemo now. We're lucky to have the team we do with those two docs. And such great people to boot.

As an additional smile bearer, Andy's "Benevolent Burger Benefactor" of a few months ago sent Andy a gift certificate for Chicken McNuggets, which he received today. I'm going to take Andy to Mickey D's tomorrow for a treat. Ahhhhh, all is well .....

Here's Andy's report. As always, we're very grateful to you. Thank you :


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Way to go, Andy!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

You and Andy are such an inspiration! This such great news. Thinking back to his original doctor (?) and now to the awesome care he's getting is amazing. You are blessed!!


----------



## love never dies

*Week To Celebrate!*

Andy - Good Report 
Buddy and Bailey - Happy Birthday 

This is a week to celebrate


----------



## dborgers

It's a celebration!!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

:wiggle::jamming::wiggle:


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> It's a celebration!!!


The same song popped in my head too!


----------



## T-Joy

Dear Andy, reading the results makes me so happy!!! You are so special and wonderful guy that I love so much <3
take care, you have a* long mission* to accomplish and you know that YOU CAN DO IT! 

Joy and Mom :smooch:


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> I hope *Laura* won't mind if I post this pic she sent me, taken today while all four fur cousins were over for Buddy and Bailey's birthdays. I normally wouldn't post something without her permission, but I hope she won't mind since it's a shot of all four dogs together, as has been posted here before.
> 
> As Laura told it, there was a squirrel on the deck outside the window. All four fur cousins (Laura's Buddy, Melissa's Bailey and Burgandy, and Sarah's Sadie) spotted it and spent a lot of time enjoying this super exciting event! LOL Aren't they cute?


Danny I'm so glad to read Andy's latest report. Such great news that Andy is 
doing so well. He's such a special boy. We all love him

I'm in tears reading your birthday post to Buddy. I'm just seeing this now. 
(my father has been very sick in the hospital this week so I'm behind on my thread updates). Thank you so much for your BD post. I've been so blessed to have Buddy in my life. He came to me at such a very sad time after I lost my Echo. He is the sweetest puppy, the biggest cuddle bug. And he has the very best 'dog father' in you Danny, my friend. I adopted Buddy but you rescued him and I'm so grateful for that every day

....and GRF rocks  It has brought both Buddy and Sadie into our family. All you folks are the best!!


----------



## dborgers

> Maddie'sMom2011];1825504]You and Andy are such an inspiration! This such great news. Thinking back to his original doctor (?) and now to the awesome care he's getting is amazing. You are blessed!!


We certainly are blessed.  First of all by finding this great site where we found hope and all the wonderful people on GFR the night of Andy's diagnosis. A night of heartsickness and uncertainty. GFR and stories of other dogs with lymphoma, like Meggie's, for instance, shot a bright ray of hope into our house. Secondly, we'll be doubly blessed if Andy's journey gives others hope who find GFR when faced with the same sudden heartsickness and uncertainty of a newly diagnosed golden cancer patient. Others came before us, and their journeys have given us hope and so much more. 

Yes, I'm SO happy we have Dr. Wang and Dr. Vancil as his medical team. They LOVE animals and are really great people to boot. That first onco shouldn't be practicing. I think teaching was her forte, the gig she had just before going to work for Blue Pearl as a treating oncologist.


> Originally posted by *LAURA*: ....and GRF rocks  It has brought both Buddy and Sadie into our family. All you folks are the best!!


HEAR HEAR !!!  GFRers are amazing people and Rob has a fantastic site. So much good going on everywhere here.

If the warmhearted feeling I get whenever I log on here with goldens and golden people could be bottled by someone, that person would be a billionaire


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so happy to read a good report, hugs to sweet Andy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Go Andy!! So glad he got a good report!


----------



## Mac'sdad

*Yaaaaaaaaaa*

It's a celebration!!! 





 

FANTASTIC >>>>> I won't tell you to have a good weekend because I know you will ..... but have a good weekend anyways ! :


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the great report card! 
Yay, Andy!!!! Way to go!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Doing the HAPPY DANCE FOR ANDY!!!:heartbeat:heartbeat:You_Rock_:You_Rock_
Congratulations!!:wavey::wavey:
Thank you to God and Andy's guardian angel!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thanks for the update, Andy sure is amazing as is his Mom & Dad!


----------



## Lilliegrace

love that lab work. Way to go Andy.

Please keep to the windward side of "Grace"
God bless all who sail on her.


----------



## HolDaisy

That's great news for Andy again  I think some chicken nuggets to celebrate are definitely in order! Way to go Andy, big hugs!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Sending you hugs and kisses, Andy!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Mr. Andy doing?


----------



## dborgers

Andy got his chemo over the weekend. No problems, as usual. 

He's having a good time when he's up and about, and lounging/napping all he wants to .. as he's done his entire life till now. Won't be long before we're hiking on trails that follow the lake's edge. Just waiting for critters to hibernate, and ticks to die off or whatever they do. 

Tonight, when we took our long walk/run/play session, I thought about how during walks, whether 3' or 50' feet away, Andy often shoots a quick glance my way just to keep track of where I am. It's his walk. I'm just there on walks for when he needs me to throw the ball or give scratches. I am his loyal servant, but it warms my heart that he always wants to make sure of where I am 



Karen519 said:


> Sending you hugs and kisses, Andy!!


Karen, your hugs and kisses have been given  We had a long 'love fest' tonight. He's so soft and huggable. After all the shaving (legs, belly, etc) he received earlier on in his chemo coupled with the chemo itself, his coat wasn't its usual lustrous stuff, but the past months his coat has been growing in more and more. 



Dallas Gold said:


> How is Mr. Andy doing?


Mr. Andy is doing very well, thanks, Anne  It's cooling down now, so he's really enjoying laying on soft carpets on one of the decks more and more during the day and at night. Andy likes it cooooooool. In the summer he lays on top of an AC vent or in front of a fan we plugged in especially for him. This is his weather.


----------



## Karen519

QUOTE FROM DANNY: Karen, your hugs and kisses have been given We had a long 'love fest' tonight. He's so soft and huggable. After all the shaving (legs, belly, etc) he received earlier on in his chemo coupled with the chemo itself, his coat wasn't its usual lustrous stuff, but the past months his coat has been growing in more and more. 

DANNY: Thanks for delivering my kisses and hugs to Andy!!! 
THAT must have been a great love fest and so HAPPY Andy's FUR IS GROWING BACK!!


----------



## cgriffin

I am happy to hear that Andy is doing well and enjoying the cooler weather. Well, right now at least it is cooler at night for him, being the 80s during the day till the weekend. 

My dogs are the same way, they like the cold better. 

Plunging into the 50s by Saturday, it will make all our furkids happy. 

You are right about the critters, still seeing snakes out here in the country, but I have not seen a tick since early summer. Very odd!

Anyway, wishing Andy and you a grrrrrrrreat day!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I've just stopped by to send love and hugs to sweet Andy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad to hear that Andy continues to do well


----------



## Karen519

*Hello!!*

HUGS AND KISSES to Andy and Katie!


----------



## dborgers

Hugs given  Andy says 'Thanks!'

It is definitely good to see and feel Andy's coat growing back in again. It got quite thin and dry between his earlier heavier chemo and all the shavings of his belly and legs. Now, it's soft and full. VERY huggable. I continue to be amazed at how well he's doing in light of the bad patches last spring. Proof that we should never give up hope no matter how bad things seem at the time.

As always, thank you for your kindness, posts, encouragement, and the fun you bring to Andy's journey. You're simply the best!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I love it that Andy's soft, cuddly, fur is growing back!
You don't need any Christmas Presents-Andy is present enough!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Andy is our star! Sending hugs to a sweet boy!
As for hope: 
"When the world says, ‘Give up,’ Hope whispers, ‘Try it one more time.’”


----------



## Finn's Fan

So great to hear that Andy's still loving life to the fullest! Just shows what a lot of TLC, flying lessons, boating outings and a fair amount of medical intervention can accomplish


----------



## Karen519

*Good Morning*

Good Morning to Andy and Katie!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> I love it that Andy's soft, cuddly, fur is growing back!
> You don't need any Christmas Presents-Andy is present enough!!


Thanks, Karen. Isn't that the truth? What a gift. Every day is a blessing 


Buddy's mom forever said:


> Andy is our star! Sending hugs to a sweet boy!
> As for hope:
> "When the world says, ‘Give up,’ Hope whispers, ‘Try it one more time.’”


Great saying. Thank you. As long as he doesn't give up we sure won't  I'm so excited for you and your new little guy who'll be coming home before you know it 


Finn's Fan said:


> So great to hear that Andy's still loving life to the fullest! Just shows what a lot of TLC, flying lessons, boating outings and a fair amount of medical intervention can accomplish


Thank you.  We're so fortunate to have great docs for Andy. They're doing an amazing job. Andy doesn't really seem to care what he's doing as long as I'm near. I like it


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just stopped by to see how the boy is doing - and my heart is warmed. It's always such a boost to the day to hear how well Andy is doing and that he is still showing who's boss. Continued good days to Andy! (and Danny!)


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Have a beautiful day!!


----------



## cgriffin

How is Andy doing this cold morning? 
I bet he is enjoying the cold fall weather. 
Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping you, Andy and Katie have a great day!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Have a beautiful Sunday Andy and Danny! Great day for some frozen yogurt!


----------



## Lilliegrace

A beautiful fall day. Perfect weather for a swim and a hot plate of pollo Macdonalds.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Andy is having a great weekend with lots of treats and playing


----------



## dborgers

Thanks you all 

Andy had a good day. He did get some pollo McDonalds.  I shot video, as I will the next few times, then make a "Pollo McDonald's" video. Maybe I'll do a voiceover in Spanish with echo, like Mexican radio stations. We'll see LOL

The weather is getting cold enough that I won't worry about him walking in the woods within a couple weeks. Between snakes and ticks we avoid wooded paths and such until it gets cold, because he's such a Curious George who likes to look here and there and poke his nose under logs and brush piles, getting his sniffing in. This is the very first year I've looked forward to cold weather. We've always done fun stuff in the winter, but Andy's cancer has made cold weather (since it's too cold to swim now) something to be desired since we're between swimming and woods/field hiking weather.

I also should add that it seems as though Andy's eyesight and hearing are starting to decline. I have to talk a little louder when we're out, and slow growing cataracts mean ensuring I throw the ball so he can see it for sure in his line of sight. His regular vet said he's just 'at that age' where bone loss in his ears and cataracts will begin to diminish those two senses. But, he's still doing really well and it isn't putting a damper on anything we do.

Thanks again for your continued support


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hugs to Andy. Maybe hearing and sight, even smell and taste, but touch it never fails. Did I say, many hugs to sweet Andy.


----------



## Karen519

I also should add that it seems as though Andy's eyesight and hearing are starting to decline. I have to talk a little louder when we're out, and slow growing cataracts mean ensuring I throw the ball so he can see it for sure in his line of sight. His regular vet said he's just 'at that age' where bone loss in his ears and cataracts will begin to diminish those two senses. But, he's still doing really well and it isn't putting a damper on anything we do.

RE: your quote above, Danny, all ANDY needs to be deliriously happy is your love and HE hast that!!


----------



## cgriffin

I am so glad to read that you guys had a great weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that you had a good weekend! Glad that Andy's declining eyesight and hearing aren't putting a dampener on your activites. I'm sure aslong as he can still find his Mcdonalds treats infront of him he'll be a happy boy  hugs to him!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad Andy is doing well.

I hope you two get to hit the woods soon!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm glad to hear he's doing so well! Just wanted to mention, our old gold Murphy went blind and it didn't bother him a single bit. The only thing I did differently in the yard he would run into poles, chairs ect so i bought cheap perfume and sprayed those things. He could smell them so he walked around them. He could still have his independence without running head first into things.


----------



## dborgers

Andy's sight is probably about like mine. I blame it on the new kids ... they're losing the 'old school' craftsmanship in printing. Everything's a little blurrier. 

I suspect regardless of hearing or blurry vision creeping in Andy's nose will always be keen. Too much food around keeping it razor sharp LOL

BENTLEYSMOM .. we had a blind dog, Daisy, who died at 18. It is amazing watching them function rather normally, isn't it?


----------



## Karen519

*dANNY*

DANNY

My eyesight and hearing isn't what it used to be either. I think you're right about Andy's sense of smell!


----------



## dborgers

Tonight I took Andy to the school where I'd take Buddy, who *Laura* adopted the week before Christmas last year, to play ball. Andy was last there last summer. Anyway, we walked around for 20 minutes through a large field, here and there, and I led us back to the car. He wouldn't go near the car door and shot me a look as if to say "dad, I want to walk some more". He was pretty excited about it, so we did for another 20 minutes in the opposite direction, where he'd never been before. He really enjoyed sniffing and checking out the new sights. 

When we got back to the car he let me pick him up and put him in. It was kind of cute the way he told me he wasn't done with his walk. I consider them his time and his walks, so I let him go where he wants to go (although he'll usually follow the direction I'm going). It's been a blessing as well as heartwarming to see Andy with so much energy and desire to explore .. and _live_ life as fully as possible. He's an amazing teacher by example 

All of you have done so much for us with your continued support, prayers said, fun posts, and positive vibes as Andy continues to enjoy living every day. Sitting in the same spot I sat on the night of his diagnosis, I truly value what it means to be sitting here with him at my feet, on the eve of 11 months surviving lymphoma, looking quite cuddly as he naps. This is beautiful. Thank you


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Tonight I took Andy to the school where I'd take Buddy, who *Laura* adopted the week before Christmas last year, to play ball. Andy was last there last summer. Anyway, we walked around for 20 minutes through a large field, here and there, and I led us back to the car. He wouldn't go near the car door and shot me a look as if to say "dad, I want to walk some more". He was pretty excited about it, so we did for another 20 minutes in the opposite direction, where he'd never been before. He really enjoyed sniffing and checking out the new sights.
> 
> When we got back to the car he let me pick him up and put him in. It was kind of cute the way he told me he wasn't done with his walk. I consider them his time and his walks, so I let him go where he wants to go (although he'll usually follow the direction I'm going). It's been a blessing as well as heartwarming to see Andy with so much energy and desire to explore .. and _live_ life as fully as possible. He's an amazing teacher by example
> 
> All of you have done so much for us with your continued support, prayers said, fun posts, and positive vibes as Andy continues to enjoy living every day. Sitting in the same spot I sat on the night of his diagnosis, I truly value what it means to be sitting here with him at my feet, on the eve of 11 months surviving lymphoma, looking quite cuddly as he naps. This is beautiful. Thank you


That is just amazing how Andy tells you how long and where he wants to walk. I am so HAPPY FOR YOU and ANDY that he and you are enjoying life! God Bless you, both!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, that is so sweet! Andy is as lucky to have you as you are to have him! I love your stories!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny it's so wonderful that you've had your special boy with you for so long. It's been almost a year now since your roller coaster ride began. Incredibly wonderful!! You've taken such great care of Andy. It warms my heart to read your stories and watch your videos. We all love Andy

....(it's too bad that Buddy lives so far from Andy now...they would have fun playing together at that park again)


----------



## love never dies

Andy's story is beautiful. Andy is amazing. Please enjoy your life to the max. We all love Andy.


----------



## Mac'sdad

All of you have done so much for us with your continued support, prayers said, fun posts, and positive vibes as Andy continues to enjoy living every day. Sitting in the same spot I sat on the night of his diagnosis, I truly value what it means to be sitting here with him at my feet, on the eve of 11 months surviving lymphoma, looking quite cuddly as he naps. This is beautiful. Thank you 

Danny .... Sitting in the same spot that.... on the night you got the word  and then looking down and see Andy thriving  has got the be one of... or the most happiest events of your life  .... to see Andy's continued success from our standpoint is a straw that gives us all ... the ability to hold on thru all the illnesses (cancer or otherwise) that our Buckaroos and ettes have gone through !
I for one am very glad that you documented it for all of us  .... we have hope now !!!! 
One more thing 2 thumbs up for the  "Big Guy"  up there in the heavens as well !!!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Thanks you all
> 
> Andy had a good day. He did get some pollo McDonalds.  I shot video, as I will the next few times, then make a "Pollo McDonald's" video. Maybe I'll do a voiceover in Spanish with echo, like Mexican radio stations. We'll see LOL
> 
> The weather is getting cold enough that I won't worry about him walking in the woods within a couple weeks. Between snakes and ticks we avoid wooded paths and such until it gets cold, because he's such a Curious George who likes to look here and there and poke his nose under logs and brush piles, getting his sniffing in. This is the very first year I've looked forward to cold weather. We've always done fun stuff in the winter, but Andy's cancer has made cold weather (since it's too cold to swim now) something to be desired since we're between swimming and woods/field hiking weather.
> 
> I also should add that it seems as though Andy's eyesight and hearing are starting to decline. I have to talk a little louder when we're out, and slow growing cataracts mean ensuring I throw the ball so he can see it for sure in his line of sight. His regular vet said he's just 'at that age' where bone loss in his ears and cataracts will begin to diminish those two senses. But, he's still doing really well and it isn't putting a damper on anything we do.
> 
> Thanks again for your continued support


I am so glad that Andy is doing so well!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Tonight I took Andy to the school where I'd take Buddy, who *Laura* adopted the week before Christmas last year, to play ball. Andy was last there last summer. Anyway, we walked around for 20 minutes through a large field, here and there, and I led us back to the car. He wouldn't go near the car door and shot me a look as if to say "dad, I want to walk some more". He was pretty excited about it, so we did for another 20 minutes in the opposite direction, where he'd never been before. He really enjoyed sniffing and checking out the new sights.
> 
> When we got back to the car he let me pick him up and put him in. It was kind of cute the way he told me he wasn't done with his walk. I consider them his time and his walks, so I let him go where he wants to go (although he'll usually follow the direction I'm going). It's been a blessing as well as heartwarming to see Andy with so much energy and desire to explore .. and _live_ life as fully as possible. He's an amazing teacher by example
> 
> All of you have done so much for us with your continued support, prayers said, fun posts, and positive vibes as Andy continues to enjoy living every day. Sitting in the same spot I sat on the night of his diagnosis, I truly value what it means to be sitting here with him at my feet, on the eve of 11 months surviving lymphoma, looking quite cuddly as he naps. This is beautiful. Thank you


That is so cool! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## cgriffin

I am so happy that Andy is doing so well and I am so happy that Andy is still around 11 months later to make us smile!


----------



## 2golddogs

Andy is truly an inspiration and gives us all hope. I pray you can share one another's company for a long time.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

It is beautiful & once again, I'm smiling ear to ear reading a wonderful Andy story. I so admire your dedication to your boy. His time & his walks...he's a lucky boy! And so are you.


----------



## Carian73

I'm new to this site and I'm sitting here crying my eyes out! Andy is so lucky to have your family's love and dedication. So glad he is enjoying life and doing well. I have friends who just don't understand how much my dogs mean to me as I talk about them as much as my kids. I look forward to reading positive things about Andy in the future!


----------



## dborgers

*11 Months Surviving Lymphoma Today*

The night i signed up (December 1st, 2011) I couldn't have imagined Andy surviving 11 months. Yet, I woke up this morning with Andy laying in his usual spot by the bed waiting for me with tail wags, getting on his back for belly rubs and scratches.  He helped himself to a small Snickers bar while trick or treaters were at the door and I wasn't looking. Hey, when opportunity knocks, right? LOL

Your prayers and positive vibes have been invaluable. Your fun posts. prayers, and encouragement have been a real blessing. After a rocky start with an uncaring doc and torn ACL Andy bounced back and, except for a couple cases of diarrhea, has been doing really really well, thanks to the wonderful care Dr. Wang and Dr. Vancil give him at Nashville Veterinary Specialists. 

I'll get the video up of his McNugget "Pollo McDonalds" in a few days.

You guys rock!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Keep it up Andy!! You're a forum hero.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

You and your Dad give us all hope! I am so very happy that you are well!


----------



## T-Joy

Andy, WE LOVE YOU!!! Stay the happiest dog in the world!!!

Joy, Love & Light to you and your family

Tania & Joy :smooch:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Andy, you are the best!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you 

At this milestone I should mention Andy's chemo maintenance is, and will remain for his lifetime: 20mg Prednisone, 60mg of CeeNU every three weeks, and nightly 2 tabs of Denamarin (powerful antioxidant and liver enzyme/protection against the effects of the Pred/CeeNU).

Your sentiments require me to mention the incredible and timely gift of hope I received here about Andy potentially living and _living_ _with_ lymphoma on GRF is 100% due to people like Meggie's Mom, whose golden, Meggie, survived her natural lifespan while _living_ with T-Cell Lymphoma - living each day with gusto, a day at a time. I thank the people who told me about her thread. Her journal of Meggie's journey sent a bright ray of hope into a dark time, and offered the possibility Andy could _live _a normal life with lymphoma. It's been hopeful ever since, even in the darkest times early on. 

So many have posted helpful and informational stuff about living with lymphoma. And all the positive posts and prayers and all? Priceless! Thank you 

Cancer is such an insidious and unpredictable disease. You just never know which way it's going to go at any given time. Carpe Diem (and anything within reach) remains Andy's motto  Today, he gets McNuggets. With food being the favorite item of thought in his universe, that's the penultimate realization of his dreams. LOL


----------



## HolDaisy

CONGRATS ANDY! So proud of you for reaching 11 months, you're such an inspiration! A true little star.

Love how he sneaked himself a small snickers bar when you weren't looking, he's such a funny boy. Hope he enjoys his chicken nuggets. I bet our Daisy is smiling down on you watching you having so much fun and living everyday to the full


----------



## Bob Dylan

LOVE YOU ANDY, Hugs for your milestone!!!


----------



## hubbub

Yea Andy!!! Keep celebrating every day


----------



## *Laura*

BIG huge smile on my face. It's a happy day You rock Andy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I still remember very well your first post. So glad that it was long time ago and hope that Andy's thread will go on for very, very long time. Happy 11 months sweet Andy, you are our hope and shiny star. Hugs.


----------



## love never dies

*Andy is all about celebration*

All Andy's threads are celebration  
Every day is a celebration 
- Celebration of love  
- Celebration of life 
- Celebration of partnership, and companionship 

Cheers


----------



## love never dies

*Andy is all about Celebration*

Fat Burger and a beer on me next time. You rock Andy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

You Go Andy!!!! Keep it up!! 

We need a *MAJOR* party here on the forum on Dec 1 to celebrate your Victory anniversary!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

We Love Andy, oh yes we do!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

CONGRATS ANDY! 

May you have many more years ahead of you


----------



## *Laura*

Dallas Gold said:


> You Go Andy!!!! Keep it up!!
> 
> We need a *MAJOR* party here on the forum on Dec 1 to celebrate your Victory anniversary!


- I agree!!!  We sure will need to have a BIG party to celebrate


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Such an amazing journey for you and Andy-I know it's been a long road. It's great to hear how well he's doing. 

Hope Andy continues to do well, thoughts and prayers will continue for you both.


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> You Go Andy!!!! Keep it up!!
> 
> We need a *MAJOR* party here on the forum on Dec 1 to celebrate your Victory anniversary!


It's a date! I'll buy Andy a party hat. Thanks


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> It's a date! I'll buy Andy a party hat. Thanks


Will you get him some special treats from us at GRF? We won't tell his vets!! 

We'll plan on starting a thread for Andy that morning and everyone can check in and give Andy their best, maybe post photos of their pups giving Andy their good wishes as well! Toby ate his party hat! :doh: 

We simply must celebrate Andy!! :smooch:


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> Will you get him some special treats from us at GRF? We won't tell his vets!!


ABSOLUTELY!!! - Andy







(his dad approves too. It all sounds like a lot of fun ...thanks )


----------



## Karen519

*Treats*

When is Andy getting his special treats?
He sure deserves them!!
We All Love you, Andy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just stopped by to send hugs to sweet Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> When is Andy getting his special treats?
> He sure deserves them!!
> We All Love you, Andy!


Thanks  We're working on it. His mysterious benefactor sent a gift certificate for treats, and we've shot a little of the video, then Andy's GI tract acted up, so no treats just now as we try to get that back on track. I've been busy running around too.

I'm making a video about his treats (like the double cheese "Benevolent Burger Benefactor awhile back) and will post it when Andy can resume treats.


----------



## dborgers

*25 Years*

My wife and I celebrated our 25th wedding anniversary last night (Nov. 6).

She's terrific, and I'm a very lucky man


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> My wife and I celebrated our 25th wedding anniversary last night (Nov. 6).
> 
> She's terrific, and I'm a very lucky man


Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Anniversary! My hubby and I have been married just one year longer than you.


----------



## Karen519

*Congratulations*

Congratulations on your 25th-a wonderful year. 
Ken and I have been married 26 years!
I know Andy will love all of his treats, when he has them.
That is so WONDERFUL of someone to send the gift certificate!!


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Anniversary Danny and Jane!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy Anniversary to you and your wife! and big hugs to Andy as always


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all  

I can always get a laugh out of Jane when I say "you are ONE lucky woman" LOL

PS - Yes, it was very very nice of someone to send a gift certificate for Andy. I'll get video up of him chowing down on them as soon as his tummy troubles end and I can resume shooting video.


----------



## SandyK

Happy Anniversary!! I hope Andy's tummy troubles get better soon!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dborgers said:


> My wife and I celebrated our 25th wedding anniversary last night (Nov. 6).
> 
> She's terrific, and I'm a very lucky man


Happy 25th Anniversary, you lucky kids found each other.


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> The night i signed up (December 1st, 2011) I couldn't have imagined Andy surviving 11 months. Yet, I woke up this morning with Andy laying in his usual spot by the bed waiting for me with tail wags, getting on his back for belly rubs and scratches.  He helped himself to a small Snickers bar while trick or treaters were at the door and I wasn't looking. Hey, when opportunity knocks, right? LOL
> 
> Your prayers and positive vibes have been invaluable. Your fun posts. prayers, and encouragement have been a real blessing. After a rocky start with an uncaring doc and torn ACL Andy bounced back and, except for a couple cases of diarrhea, has been doing really really well, thanks to the wonderful care Dr. Wang and Dr. Vancil give him at Nashville Veterinary Specialists.
> 
> I'll get the video up of his McNugget "Pollo McDonalds" in a few days.
> 
> You guys rock!!! Thank you!!!
> 
> Kool & The Gang - Celebration - YouTube


 
Yes, it is a call for a celebration!:jamming:arty::woot2:


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> My wife and I celebrated our 25th wedding anniversary last night (Nov. 6).
> 
> She's terrific, and I'm a very lucky man


Big Congrats!:appl:


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Stopping in to wish you and Andy a beautiful Day!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I hope Andy's tummy is better soon.


----------



## hubbub

I hope Andy's tummy is on the mend and you aren't getting too many "looks" from him - pleading for a bit of this or that 

Happy Anniversary to you and Jane as well!


----------



## dborgers

*ANDY'S CHEMO - Week 49*

Wow, it's hard to believe it's been nearly a year since Andy's diagnosis. December 1st of last year I didn't imagine he'd make it this far, and especially during those horrible bumps in the road he went through early on.

Andy's tummy is beginning to settle. It's taking awhile, but he's doing better every day. Still on a restricted diet. I am getting "looks' from him when I'm eating: "If I only had ONE bite of that, my life would be wonderful" kind of looks. Ears up, eyebrows scrunched up, sad eyes. He does that heartbreaking look so well I've wondered if he hadn't had acting lessons LOL

I woke up yesterday morning and Andy could barely walk. He was limping something fierce. It was our day to go see Dr. Vancil for his chemo checkup, so I asked him to do a couple x-rays. He and the ortho didn't find anything really bad - like a tumor or break. More than likely Andy stepped on one of the half walnut shells the squirrels leave in the yard or something. It's obviously really sore. The x-rays did show arthritis in his toes. Oh, the joys of growing old. Andy's taking quite a bit of Tramadol (pain relief/narcotic) the next few days, so right now he is in 'super chilled/'far out, man' mode. 

Dr. Vancil said we'll start an anti inflammatory for the arthritis. He also doubled Andy's glucosomine to 3000 mg a day and added another liver supplement, which appears to be roughly the same ingredients as the Denamarin. I didn't ask if Andy would continue to take the Denamarin, so I need to call and check on that. $30 for a month's supply of the new stuff compared to Denamarin at $115 a month including shipping (that's the cheapest price I've found). 

Andy's taking a lot of pills, but luckily I've never had a problem getting them down him when they're bundled in a treat or glob of peanut butter. 

The other thing of note was we'll be cutting down the frequency of the CeeNU chemo to once a month. His liver panels have all had slightly elevated levels, which Dr. Vancil attributes to the CeeNU.

Andy's limping is better today than it was yesterday when he could barely walk. He sure gets up fast when he hears something going on in the kitchen. We'll give it the rest of the weekend to mend. The weather is absolutely beautiful and I hate to miss taking him places, but he'll need at least the weekend to get back to 100%.

Thanks again for the camaraderie and for making Andy's cancer journey fun  You guys rock!!

Here's Dr. Vancil's report:


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for Andy's report card, Danny!
Oh, I am sorry poor Andy had a rough time with limping and being sore. I know this all too well from my Toby. 
I am so happy that Andy is still around to be fussed over and I am sure he loves the extra attention and being spoiled. I hope his tummy troubles are also completely over soon. 
Wow, that Hepatic support is a steal compared to the Denamarin. 

Wishing Andy a speedy recovery from the limping and tummy troubles.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Happy 25 guys. Hows the runny tummy on our hero?


----------



## goldy1

Andy sounds like an awesome patient. (It's such a relief when they willingly take their pills.) I hope his limp is better. Overall, the doctor seems to indicate good progress! You are wonderful and Andy knows how much he is loved. Sending prayers and good wishes from NY.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the well wishes for Andy and the congrats on our anniversary.

Andy's GI tract is on the mend. We're still limiting him to brown rice and boiled chicken. It took him a couple weeks to get over this the last time. His poor little GI tract is so sensitive. I'm just glad it has nothing to do with the cancer. Really glad about that


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great report! I hope sweet Andy feels better soon. Take it easy for couple days and then back to a fun again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Feel better Andy. Maggie knows that that limping is NO FUN! Hope you are up and "socializing" soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sorry to hear Andy had the lameness and I hope he feels better and is getting around great very soon.

i am interested in the hepatic support medication- would you mind giving us details on the manufacturer, etc? 

Hang in there Andy- 20 more days until we celebrate the big 1.0!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

You're doing great Andy! You rock star!!! 

I hope the limping is better and he's back to adventures and fun very soon.


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> Sorry to hear Andy had the lameness and I hope he feels better and is getting around great very soon.
> 
> i am interested in the hepatic support medication- would you mind giving us details on the manufacturer, etc?
> 
> Hang in there Andy- 20 more days until we celebrate the big 1.0!


 Here's the info on the hepatic support supplements:

Made by: RX Vitamins, Elmsford, NY
800-792-2222
www.rxvitamins.com

Name: HEPATO SUPPORT 
"Supports Normal liver Function"

180 capsules per bottle 

DOSE: 2 capsules in the morning, 2 capsules at night

$30 from our vet

Ingredients include 
Milk Thistle
Silymarin 80%/Silybinin 30% 100mg,
Inositol 20 mg
Choline 20 mg
DL Methiomine (pharmcaeutical grade) 20 mg
Pantothenic Acid (calcium panothebate 10 mg
B1
B2
B6 
Alpha Lipoic Acid
(all 5 mg of the above)
B12 10 mg


----------



## T-Joy

Dear Andy, I have something to tell you:

I LOVE YOU, I REALLY DO !!! <3<3<3


----------



## SandyK

Happy to see the good report Andy got from the doctor. I hope his lameness gets better soon!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

so glad Andy got a good report!!! Hugs and scritches to him.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Love what you wrote here: 

Andy's limping is better today than it was yesterday when he could barely walk. He sure gets up fast when he hears something going on in the kitchen. We'll give it the rest of the weekend to mend. The weather is absolutely beautiful and I hate to miss taking him places, but he'll need at least the weekend to get back to 100%.

Tell those darn squirrels to not leave their acorn shells around so dogs can get hurt!
Hope Andy heals quickly. Resting the weekend sounds wise!!
Maybe you two can catch up on movies!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Reading good reports about Andy is such a happy way to start my weekend! 

When we were fighting Charlie's arthritis along with his seizures, our vet prescribed Deramaxx. It seemed to do a better job on pain than the other meds we tried. Just another option to keep in mind.

I hope that you and your boy have splendid weather, even if all you do is sit outside and catch a few rays.

Hugs, prayers, and belly rubs (for Andy, not for you ),
Lucy


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the info about the Hepato Support, Danny.
I will ask my vet about it and see if he might be able to order it for me. My Thunder has a slightly elevated ALT, this might just be something for him.
Since I use the Denamarin chewables, right now I am out of luck, seems to be on backorder everywhere. I am "suppose" to get a shipment this week. I hope so. 
Thanks again!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. Hope that Andy's limp starts to improve soon, I'm sure after a few days rest he'll soon be back to normal


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I hope Andy's limp improves over the weekend. ...Andy feel better soon. Just lay back and let your Dad spoil you all weekend.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the tips and well wishes  

Dr. Vancil didn't prescribe an anti-inflammatory. I'll have to call Monday and check on that. Andy's limited on what kind of anti-inflammatory he can take because of the Prednisone he'll be taking the rest of his life. His first onco, Dr. Kim Williams, prescribed Rimadyl, which would have killed him within hours due to the high dose of Prednisone he was taking. Thanks to seeing Andy's regular vet that day we avoided catastrophe (we fired her for her uncaring attitude).

I don't know how those squirrels get the walnut shells open. They're so hard I'd have to use a hammer to get them open. I just used a shop vac to get them up the best I can after raking up what became a 3' tall pile of leaves in that area of the back yard. And the trees still have half of their leaves. 

Andy's getting 2 Tramadol every 8 hours through the weekend. He isn't laid out like I'd suspect he might be with all that pain reliever in him and follows me everywhere I go. I'm trying not to move around very much so he'll stay quiet. It's gonna be a quiet weekend. Not such a bad thing at all.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, those walnut shells, we are having the same problem. 
I am glad that Andy is feeling better. 

Wow, I am shaking my head about that Vet prescribing Rimadyl when Andy is on Prednisone. I am so glad you guys caught that before it was too late. 

Wishing you and Andy a nice, relaxing weekend and a speedy recovery for Andy's paw.


----------



## love never dies

*Happy Silver Jubilee!*



dborgers said:


> My wife and I celebrated our 25th wedding anniversary last night (Nov. 6).
> 
> She's terrific, and I'm a very lucky man


 
25 
Years
and still goin'g Strong
Happy Anniversary!​


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

Andy's paw appears to be healing up nicely. He doesn't seem to be limping at all, but we're playing it safe for another couple days and not doing anything outside the house. Another couple of days he should be back to 100%.

Right now he's laying on one of the decks watching leaves continue to fall and hoping a squirrel will cross the trees and provide a rush of excitement. He's taking more Tramadol than his usual daily dose and very relaxed as a result, though he gets up and follows me everywhere I go. I'm limiting my movements around the house so he isn't using his paw very much.


----------



## cgriffin

Happy to hear that Andy's paw is better!
Enjoy our 'not so fall like' temps while they last.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hugs to Andy! Toby sends his pawsitive thoughts...it took him over 2 weeks for his paw injury to heal...and he had to wear the dreaded cone of shame too because he kept on licking his abrasion!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hugs to Andy for a great beginning of new week!


----------



## hubbub

Just catching up with Andy and happy to see he had a good report from the Dr. I'm sure he had a good time being doted on over the weekend, but I hope Andy's paw is less sore today and he can get back to normal.  We have hickory nuts and sweetgum balls to deal with here and they hurt like crazy when you step on them.


----------



## dborgers

Yesterday Andy seemed to be doing OK with no noticeable limp. This morning, he was limping like crazy.

We're going to see Dr. Root, his regular vet, at 11:30.


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry to hear that, Danny.
Good luck at the vet's office, I hope Andy feels better soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> Yesterday Andy seemed to be doing OK with no noticeable limp. This morning, he was limping like crazy.
> 
> We're going to see Dr. Root, his regular vet, at 11:30.


So sorry to hear this, hope it's not serious.

Happy Belated 25th Wedding Anniversary to you and your wife.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Lots of good thoughts coming your way Andy from me and my boys. Cosby says Roo-Roo-Roo get well!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope Andy gets on okay at the vets today!


----------



## *Laura*

good luck at the vet Danny and Andy....looking forward to your report. Feel better soon Andy!!


----------



## dborgers

Saw Dr. Root and his staff, who flocked around him and smothered him with love, as usual  What a great crew! Dr. Vancil (Andy's oncologist) called before I left and sent the X-rays they took last Thursday to Dr. Root, who looked at them before we got there. He agreed there's definitely no break or hairline fracture.

Dr. Root pulled Andy's two middle toes apart and said, "see that purple? He got himself bruised pretty badly there and it's probably bruised the bone too. He'll need to stay as limited as possible for a week to give it a chance to heal. It probably hurts like the dickens, which I have first hand knowledge of since I did the same thing to myself years ago. It's still tender when I'm wearing rubber boots in the barn and step on something." So, nothing serious, just painful right now. 

Looking at his chart, Andy's 'gotcha day' is February 5th, 2003, the day after my birthday. 10 years ago this coming February. Dr. Root marveled at how well Andy's doing otherwise. We talked about Andy's first and second visits. I took Andy there to meet everyone the day after I adopted him (they also took care of Trevor and Henry, the two senior rescues with cancer). Andy was so busy kissing them and squirming with boundless happiness Dr. Root couldn't get his heart or respiration rates. LOL Before I took him back the 2nd time I taught Andy to 'get an exam', to which he throws himself all the way on his back and spreads his legs .. with tail thumping in between them. Worked today like a charm, although with Andy on a double dose of Tramadol he laid down and just lifted his front and back legs without getting all the way on his back. 

Anyhoo, Andy's looking at a week of laying around half looped on a double dose of Tramadol (an opiate). I wonder if he'll ask me to get him bags of Doritos and Cheetos when I go to the store


----------



## *Laura*

Danny you know with those eyes that Andy sure will be asking you for Doritos and Cheetos. hard to resist those eyes. Get lots of rest Andy and feel better soon. I'm glad it's nothing serious although I'll bet it hurts like the dickens


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Doritos and cheetos? Sounds like a plan!


----------



## dborgers

Ya, with the double opiates Andy's on I may as well see if I have "Wayne's World" and "Up In Smoke" on DVD for Andy to watch as he lounges on the couch with glassy eyes munching Doritos and Cheetos.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## dborgers

If he starts calling me from the couch when he wants something ala "Hey, duuuuuuuude, bring me a Coke, man" I'll regale him with anecdotal stories about the mid to late 70's in Southern California.


----------



## cgriffin

Too funny! 
I can just picture Andy lounging all loopy, seeing pink elephants. What a trip Man, lol. :new (13):
I wish Andy a speedy recovery and that the Tramadol keeps his pain controlled.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ouch Andy, Ouch! Please take it from the Tobynator, the sooner you let it rest and heal, the faster you'll be out and about and forgetting about this little setback. I hope you heal quickly Andy!! Go easy on the Doritos so they don't come back and haunt you!!


----------



## dborgers

> Go easy on the Doritos so they don't come back and haunt you!


Unfortunately for Andy they're out of the equation. He's still having some GI trouble that's been reoccurring with maybe one day of normal stools mixed in there. 

Andy's taking so many pills right now between 6 onco prescribed liver supplements, steroid, his chemo, Tramadol, and now Metronidazole (for diarrhea) too I don't know if it's food or the pills. We haven't changed his diet and he had a good checkup. I started giving him some of his pills in canned pumpkin balls, which he likes. Hopefully, that'll help firm him up.


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Unfortunately, they're out of the equation. He's still having some GI trouble with a loose back end He's taking so many pills right now between 6 supplements, steroid, Tramadol, and now Metronidazole (for diarrhea) too I don't know if it's food or the pills. We haven't changed his diet.


You know, that is always a big mystery when you have so many supplements and medications. We continually battle this with Toby. My guess is if he's getting dog food, and only dog food, that one of the supplements is causing it, or perhaps some of the combination is so irritating to his tummy that diarrhea and colitis is the result. I feel your pain on this one- been there, done that. ugh.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the well wishes  I've told him a lot of people are rooting for him, and passed along pets and hugs.



Dallas Gold said:


> You know, that is always a big mystery when you have so many supplements and medications. We continually battle this with Toby. My guess is if he's getting dog food, and only dog food, that one of the supplements is causing it, or perhaps some of the combination is so irritating to his tummy that diarrhea and colitis is the result. I feel your pain on this one- been there, done that. ugh.


Mysteries ... ya, it's hard to know. He has loose stools, not quite diarrhea, and drinks loads of water. At least he isn't getting dehydrated. If past experience is any guide this will clear up in a few more days. We've only added one new bunch of 4 liver supplements per day as of last Thursday. Maybe his GI tract doesn't like that. Things were improving well in the "solid" department after a lengthy stretch of looseness. His little GI tract is very sensitive. When things get loose it's been taking quite awhile. 

I'm switching back to rice and chicken (and a little pumpkin) again for the next couple of days. 

He's a little bummed about it. Someone sent him a McDonald's gift certificate a few weeks ago now so he could enjoy some Chicken McNuggets. I bought him couple small orders back then, but then the tummy troubles started. He has never had a problem with them before. More mysteries. When he's back to normal I hope to finish his McNugget video (there's a theme to it).


----------



## cgriffin

I would also suspect the new liver drug, if that is the only new thing added. I hope his tummy gets used to it soon. 
Wishing Andy all the best and that he will be able to use that McDonald's gift certificate soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Hope Andy feels better soon-that's a bummer!!
I suspect it's all the pills.


----------



## hubbub

All the talk of doritos, cheetos and more have me in giggling fits and I'm not taking anything 

Andy, a few more days of rest and then you'll be back to your old routine. :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

Andy, Toby here, fellow sensitive GI boy....OK, here's the scoop. You have a lot of stuff going into your tummy and something is getting it off a bit. Hang loose, don't ask Dad to give you unapproved treats, follow the plan and in a week or so you'll be good to go and be able to go enjoy that special gift certificate! You are a brave boy and you have my utmost admiration and respect. Tail wags and bottom sniffs, your buddy Tobynator!


----------



## dborgers

Ya, the additional liver supplement is the only new thing, and that began last Thursday. Andy's loose stools have been happening off and on for about 3 weeks. Sometimes firm. Sometimes like soft serve. Weird.

We're going to keep him on chicken or turkey and rice for a couple days and see what happens.

I'm gonna post a video in a few. Jane showed up with a roasted turkey. Miracles happen!


----------



## dborgers

*Small Injuries Can Have BIG Benefits*

My wife, Jane, came home with a roasted turkey. Andy gets the special treatment.

We learned our lesson: Shut door behind food to keep Andy from boogieing after it until his paw heals, 'cause he's such a chow hound food obsessed boy


----------



## Karen519

*Jane*

Tell Jane she did a wonderful job in the video and I lover her sweater with the dog bones on it-looks like my kind of apparel!!

Hope Andy and Katie don't get sick from the Turkey-it will probably make them sleepy too, because of the Tryptophan!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

I passed on your compliments about the sweater to Jane 

They only had a little bit of turkey altogether. We strip and wash the meat before mixing with rice when Andy's on a tummy settling diet. He's on double doses of Tramadol (an opiate pain killer), so sleepy is what he is ... unless there's food he fancies around


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, Andy is looking so good and so happy with his turkey meal, lol. 
Of course, little Katie is cute, also. 
Thank you for a climpse at your dogloving family life 
Love Jane's sweater!


----------



## Lilliegrace

hey Danny, I see Andy's attention is on the turkey drumstick and not on your hand scratching his ear.


----------



## dborgers

TY and you're welcome, CG 



> I see Andy's attention is on the turkey drumstick and not on your hand scratching his ear.


Did you see when I called his name? Reminded me of the 70's song "Torn Between Two Lovers". LOL

Andy just zones out whenever food is around. LOL I'm sure most dogs are that way, but food is a great obsession of his. Perhaps an emotional scar from his early days as a skin-and-bones young boy someone dumped at a small kill shelter. Well, that, and the way he protects his head. I suspect he was one big kissy face when he was a puppy and someone smacked him in the face to discourage him. To this day he'll usually turn his head when I get close, albeit with tail wagging up a 40 mph wind. He does love to nuzzle and bury his eyes in the crook of my arm or between my legs so he can pretend he's a puppy. He'll lick the skin off of my hand spontaneously when he gets a burst of lovey dovey, but he's rarely licked my cheek.

Moments before I shot the video (posted above) Jane returned from her mom's who'd bought a whole turkey and sent her home with some, so what the hey!  Andy's asleep on one of his beds all satiated. He ate the rice with a little more turkey like he'd never see another meal  I'm grateful he has such a hearty appetite. We've had days when I _wished_ he'd take a bite of roasted turkey or chicken. We're counting our blessings. Also that his limp turned out to be a minor injury instead of a worst case scenario of bone cancer or another torn ligament like he had last spring.


----------



## love never dies

dborgers said:


> Andy's asleep on one of his beds all satiated. He ate the rice with a little more turkey like he'd never see another meal  I'm grateful he has such a hearty appetite.


 
I am also very grateful Andy has a hearty appetite. Andy must be very happy in your family. Thank you :wave:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love Andy boy, please feel better soon!


----------



## dborgers

love never dies said:


> I am also very grateful Andy has a hearty appetite. Andy must be very happy in your family. Thank you :wave:


Thanks.  I think he likes it around here, and we're sure glad he's in our family too. 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Love Andy boy, please feel better soon!


Thank you. A few days and his paw should be back to 100%. Only the food got him moving today. We're going to have to have him on 'lockout' when food is being moved, 'cause you can be guaran-darned-tee'd he'll do everything he can to be near it!! LOL

i LOVE LOVE LOVE your puppy thread! You must be so excited. You KNOW we're all very excited and happy for you 

Buddy's Mom's thread: My Boy Was Born This Morning


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, just curious if the loose stools showed up after starting the Hepato Support tablets. Finn's had some liver issues recently (and got a terrible shave for his abdominal ultrasound). One of the supplements was the Hepato Support, and he was taking a couple of heavy-duty antibiotics for a liver infection. Massive amounts of loose stool were the result of the HS and not the antibiotics. Hope your darling guy feels better very soon....and I must say he was very gentle when taking all that turkey from Jane


----------



## dborgers

> Danny, just curious if the loose stools showed up after starting the Hepato Support tablets.


Although he's been taking Denamarin since April, his doc just started him on the Hepato Support pills on Thursday. That rules them out, and we haven't had a problem with his other supplements (Denamarin & Glucosomine). The loose stools started about 2 or 3 weeks ago. A couple days soft, then more normal. 

We keep several different flavors of wet and dry (so they don't get bored) and add fresh stuff like steamed broccoli and other toppings 3 to 5 days a week. A couple days a week we cook for them, but all healthy stuff he's never had a problem with before. Maybe it's one of the particular flavors of the wet that doesn't sit well with him. Come to think of it, that sounds like the most likely culprit.

I need to journal which he eats and what the outcome is (no pun intended) the next day.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Checking in on my Andy.


----------



## dborgers

> Checking in on my Andy.


Good news is: 'solid stools' today. 

Bad news is Andy is now confined. We hate it, he hates it, but it is what it is and he needs time to heal. Without the bandage holding his toes together he limps like a pirate with a wooden leg and doesn't want to put weight on it at all. A few days of recuperation time and he should be A-OK. Thanks


----------



## HolDaisy

Lovely video of Andy and Katie with the turkey  looks like they certainly enjoyed it.
Glad that Andy's paw is on the mend!


----------



## love never dies

Excellent news! --- I am all about solid stools ---- 

Andy was so gentle and cute in the turkey eating video... love that! I love the part he followed human...


----------



## cgriffin

Toby wants Andy to know, that he had been restricted and confined after his surgeries and that too.. shall pass. 
Hang in there, Andy! 
And..... Yay for solid poops!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You two boys, take it easy it will be better soon.


----------



## T-Joy

We love you guys!!!
sending you all Love & Light that we have in this moment! <3 
Tania & Joy


----------



## Sweet Girl

As the picker-upper of big soft orange poos at the moment, I heartily applaud your solid poos!! Your papa loves you for that, Andy!!

Hope your recovery is speedy. Sending you good wishes.


----------



## dborgers

Andy is still in recuperation mode with his paw. His tummy issues seem to be better. This is good. 

When I went to bed last night, I got down on my knees to snuggle on Andy as usual. His tail was thumping so loudly it woke my wife up. He talked and flipped and flopped and wiggled and wagged. He isn't unhappy, but I know he'll be glad when he's running around again.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny, Toby and I send our love to Andy and you and want to let Andy know we applaud his solid poops! Toby decided to go hunting for street food yesterday morning before sun up while walking right by me on lead. He stuck his nose in some dead leaves and came out with something. I could not get him to drop his treasure and his jaws were locked tight- I got some of it out, but not all. At first light and went down and discovered tamale husks... Who would think a tamale would be hiding in dead oak tree leaves on the ground! One gray mucousy stool later we were at the vets for antibiotics.... so we are glad you are out of this type of mess. We probably have another 7 days left for Toby yet! 

I'm sorry about the house restriction for Andy. That stinks but he needs to heal!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Please tell ANDY, Good Job, with the solid Poops!!
Hope you boys have a great day and evening!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just checking on Andy, seems he is taking easy to be ready for big parade Dec 1st.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hope you, Andy, and Katie, have a great weekend!!


----------



## Lilliegrace

Much love and nose kisses to Andy and may he enjoy his turkey, as will Gracie who has had negative chest x rays making her a one year survivor. What a great Thanksgiving present.


----------



## hubbub

Lilliegrace said:


> Much love and nose kisses to Andy and may he enjoy his turkey, as will Gracie who has had negative chest x rays making her a one year survivor. What a great Thanksgiving present.


Andy - we hope you're tummy has settled down and you haven't been too bored with your confinement 

Gracie - WooHOOOO Congratulations!! A wonderful marker to hit


----------



## T-Joy

You are always in our thoughts and prayers! 

Carpe Diem 

Joy, Love & Light

T,B&J


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, ya'll 

I think Andy's tummy is doing better. The turkey was gone a couple days ago. I haven't seen his stools the past couple of days. Been in my recording studio 16 hours a day for three days. I was asked to submit a theme song for a new show on Discovery Channel.. Sent it at 11 pm tonight and hope it's the one they pick. Andy will have a new robe woven of golden thread (and I can rejuvenate my bank account to pre- chemo levels LOL ). Lots of people going for this. Now, we wait. Meeting's at 10 am L.A. time tomorrow morning.

He's walking better. I took off his bandage this morning. He had a nice soft cushion of cotton gauze under his bandage. We'll still wait at least another couple days before resuming walks/runs.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update. I am happy that Andy is doing so much better


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Thanks, ya'll
> 
> I think Andy's tummy is doing better. The turkey was gone a couple days ago. I haven't seen his stools the past couple of days. Been in my recording studio 16 hours a day for three days. I was asked to submit a theme song for a new show on Discovery Channel.. Sent it at 11 pm tonight and hope it's the one they pick. Andy will have a new robe woven of golden thread (and I can rejuvenate my bank account to pre- chemo levels LOL ). Lots of people going for this. Now, we wait. Meeting's at 10 am L.A. time tomorrow morning.
> 
> He's walking better. I took off his bandage this morning. He had a nice soft cushion of cotton gauze under his bandage. We'll still wait at least another couple days before resuming walks/runs.


I'm glad to hear Andy's tummy is calming down and that walks are on the horizon. I'm crossing everything hoping that gold-threaded robe becomes a possibility. Good luck to you!! Please let us know what happens.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Andy's tummy is a little better! Good luck with the song aswell, that sounds awesome! I hope they pick yours


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad to read that Andy's tummy is doing better!
Hope you get the job, Danny!!


----------



## goldy1

Good news on Andy's progress and good luck to you with your song.


----------



## T-Joy

Oh Danny, I am sanding a lots of belly scratches, kisses between wonderful brown eyes for Andy and GOOD LUCK for your song. Discovery Channel should know that your song is the best!!! 
cheers !!! 

Joy, Love & Light 

T&J


----------



## *Laura*

I'm glad Andy's tummy and paw are feeling better. Wow I hope they pick your song. That's pretty cool. We're all rooting for you!!! Don't forget to let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Checking on you guys and bumping up!! I had to go a page or two in to see the thread and I was hoping that meant Andy was OK-- he is! Yay!! 

Good luck with the song! When do you find out?

Sending you guys lots of love and wishes for a Happy Thanksgiving--but Andy, pleeeeze, no eating indiscretions!! We have a party planned for you soon!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy will be running around by the weekend  He completely quit limping yesterday, but we'll continue to take it easy until the end of the weekend. Don't want him reinjuring that paw. He isn't minding the extra doses of sugar my wife and I are laying on him every time we pass


----------



## dborgers

*Prayers for 2 little girls*

Two of our member's little girls are having some very serious health issues to deal with just now.

Please check out these threads and send your prayers.

Audrey
Alyssa


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad Andy is doing so well, sorry about the paw episode. Give that boy all the "sugar"... Reminds me of the Archies song.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you  I just gave Andy extra ear scratches from you.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Way to go Andy, extra Turkey tomorrow! ((HUGS))


----------



## cgriffin

Great to hear that Andy is limp free and feeling good!
Please give him some sugar from me too.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## dborgers

In honor of Andy finishing his bland rice/chicken diet for days (and three days of solid stools), he and Katie had a pre-Thanksgiving meal of kibble and a little salmon, fish, broccoli, and green beans. I hope it didn't overdo it. Man, their dishes just SHINE from being so clean!! Andy was still licking his dish and looking all around on the floor for minute bits (that didn't exist) a minute after finishing up the last bite. Of course, then they both came to beg our dinners LOL

We should be walking again sometime this weekend. He isn't limping anymore, but in the name of caution we'll wait just a little bit more.


----------



## *Laura*

Haha......we all know what Andy likes to eat ...your cooking or bland diet. Hmmm. Andy knows what he likes


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Haha......we all know what Andy likes to eat ...your cooking or bland diet. Hmmm. Andy knows what he likes




Ya, when he has 'bland' food, he sniffs the dish and gives me a 'look' like 'Daaaaaaaaaaa-ad !!??' Then, it's hand feeding time. He didn't take a minute to finish tonight's dinner: "(really quickly) Sniff sniff .. *CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP*!! (WAG WAG WAG WAG) *LICK LICK LICK LICK!!* LOOK FOR MORE LOOK FOR MORE!"

He also had his CeeNU chemo pills tonight, delayed per Dr. Vancil to once every 4 weeks now because his liver panels were going up a bit. More reason to spoil him


----------



## dborgers

Andy has been walking so well the past couple days I took him for a short free run across the street today. He was circle-spinning, tail waggingly happy to get out. It's been over two weeks now that he's been recuperating from a paw injury. The looks I've been getting from him evidenced his boredom. We're both happy he's able to have fun again. By next week we should be on our winter routine of walking wooded trails at nature parks and the lake.

He was appropriately thankful for the bites of Thanksgiving turkey and a little pumpkin pie, with which I got his nightly pills down him by hiding it in the food instead of the usual peanut butter glob on my index finger.


----------



## Dwyllis

My eyes teared up when I read your posting. As dreadfully sad as it has been for you both to have lost those lovely goldies, I think you are wonderfully brave people who filled their lives, no matter how briefly, with fun & with love. What more could they have ever hoped for, after their distress. I can never imagine how people can be cruel or neglectful of pets, who are so trusting & loyal. And now your beloved Andy is ill & I am guessing you must both be totally shell-shocked & grief- stricken. It is times like this when I wish I was a millionaire & could help you with the financial burden you are now facing. Sadly I am not a millionaire, but please know that my heart truly goes out to you both, & to Andy. Miracles do happen. My condolences on the loss of your sibling. My husband has lost two brothers to cancer in the last three years, & both of them only entering their sixties. I too have a brother diagnosed with prostate cancer & starting on radiation therapy shortly. Hopefully, our new fur baby Loki will give him comfort, as he will spend time with us whilst having his treatment. I do hope this has a good outcome for you & for Andy. Please keep us updated.


----------



## dborgers

Dwyllis

Thank you so much for the kind sentiments and welcome to GRF. Nice to have you here. 

Thanks a million for the thought ("If I was a millionaire ...").  In my first post on this thread (from last December) both my wife and I were experiencing slow pays for accounts receivable from clients who were affected by the economic downturn (in her case) and companies taking their darned time (in my case), so money was pretty tight. We did without Christmas, and we're fine doing without extras or newer cars if it means Andy's OK. 

God willing, December 1st Andy will celebrate one year of survival with lymphoma.

You wouldn't know he's sick if not for the bottles of meds and supplements and the fact his coat hasn't fully grown back after multiple shaves of this and that during chemo and setbacks. Andy's living a normal life. We're so very grateful he's doing so well. There were times earlier on we weren't sure he'd pull through, but he did. I attribute a fantastic new doc and all the prayers people here said on his behalf for that.

All the best to your brother. Cancer can be beaten.


----------



## Dwyllis

I've just spent almost the entire evening following Andy's journey (your journey too). I'm so thrilled to know that he has responded so well to treatment. I hope you will all have a wonderful & very blessed Christmas this year, with Andy enjoying opening his presents. I have no doubts at all that our young Loki will insist on helping us to open ours ....just as he always insists on helping me in the garden by digging holes & pruning shrubs. Will keep following this thread.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad Andy had a great Thanksgiving feast and run! Go Andy!


----------



## cgriffin

Happy to hear you all had a great Thanksgiving and that Andy has fun walking again. Yay


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Andy has been walking so well the past couple days I took him for a short free run across the street today. He was circle-spinning, tail waggingly happy to get out. It's been over two weeks now that he's been recuperating from a paw injury. The looks I've been getting from him evidenced his boredom. We're both happy he's able to have fun again. By next week we should be on our winter routine of walking wooded trails at nature parks and the lake.
> 
> He was appropriately thankful for the bites of Thanksgiving turkey and a little pumpkin pie, with which I got his nightly pills down him by hiding it in the food instead of the usual peanut butter glob on my index finger.


This post hit home. One of my favourite things is watching my girl run in the woods or through a field after a ball. It's been two weeks since she was able to - and it will be two more before she can again. 

I'm so glad Andy's paw is better. And it is hard to believe it is almost a year already. What a guy. Give him big hugs for me.

PS If you are tired of gooey peanut butter being licked off your fingers - I can hardly recommend Pill Pockets. I'm sure I'm way behind the times - but I discovered them when the techs were giving Tee her meds one night when I was there. They are amazing. I can finally get Tesia to take meds with no issues. And the antibiotic she is on now is HUGE. No problem!


----------



## dborgers

My wife left a loaf of cinnamon-raisin bread on a chair for a sec when she got home from shopping this morning at 9 am. Andy grabbed the bag and ate the whole thing. His belly was so full. We called his regular vet and internist who said not to let him exercise or eat again today, but otherwise he'd be OK. 

SweetGirl:

I'll try the pill pockets again. Thanks


----------



## cgriffin

Whoa, lol, Andy still keeps you on your toes. 
I am glad he is okay, though. Naughty, naughty Andy, don't let Santa Paws hear what you did.


----------



## dborgers

cgriffin said:


> Whoa, lol, Andy still keeps you on your toes.
> I am glad he is okay, though. Naughty, naughty Andy, don't let Santa Paws hear what you did.


Ha ha.  Santa chuckled when he saw the empty bag. Like Inspector Renault in Casablanca, I said "round up the usual suspects". The clues quickly led to only one suspect: the 'two paw' technique used to hold the bag open while he chomps, the quickness, the look of satisfaction on his face. Slam dunk. We had our man!

Andy was skin and bones when I adopted him. 15 pound underweight. And that was a couple weeks after the rescue pulled him from the small town kill shelter. Consequently, I blame the occasional "five finger discount" snacking on his survival instinct and his first years of not having enough to eat. An issue that 10 years of never having to miss a meal hasn't ameliorated. 

Even though we try to be careful not to leave groceries in reach, sometimes my wife forgets or has to run for the phone in her office. His 'food radar' is so good I'm surprised there isn't a huge nose dish on top of his head LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

Andy, Andy, it appears my Toby has been giving you some virtual suggestions. Please, don't upset the tummy or your people- leave the people food to the people Dude!

I hope he is okay Danny. Been there, done that...


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Anne.  He doesn't seem to have any bad effects from eating it. Both vets said not to feed him or exercise him yesterday. We wouldn't normally have been concerned, but with his GI tract finally seeming to get back to normal we were worried for a time until it became clear he was A-OK and looking for more food.

Andy doesn't make a 'score' very often, so he's probably laying on his bed right now reliving the glorious moments when that loaf of cinnamon bread appeared like manna from Heaven  Aw. After the bouts of nausea and dramatic weight loss this past year I guess if we had to have a problem, at least it concerned him eating rather than not eating.


----------



## HolDaisy

That's so funny of Andy stealing the loaf  even when goldens are naughty you only have to look at their sweet faces and puppy dog eyes and they can get away with absolutely anything haha!

Glad that he's okay though and the vet said he'd be fine


----------



## mm03gn

Andy you silly boy! Glad to hear he doesn't seem to have any ill effects


----------



## goldy1

This was funny! And in light of the times you had to worry about him "not eating", it puts it in perpective. And since there were no sharp bones involved - at least that was good.

We live with an opportunist too. It's not too often but we have to be extra careful about putting bread away. It's Chance's favorite.


----------



## dborgers

With all the cinnamon he had I swear I heard him humming Christmas songs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My Buddy ate once a whole loaf of homemade strudel, memories....
Sending love to sweet Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Sounds like Andy is acting like a puppy!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Andy!! You silly boy! I hope all is well with the tummy. My Griff loves to steal food - especially bread - and I think his reasoning is similar to Andy's. He doesn't run very fast, but if mama has cookies, he can beat them all! Lots of hugs to the red boy. Stay well!


----------



## porchpotty

Thoughts and prayers sent for Andy. I hope he'll live more happy and healthy years.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hi, Andy and Katie:

Tucker, Tonka and I want to say Hi!!


----------



## love never dies

*a loaf of cinnamon-raisin bread*

I am catching up on our super Andy... wow a loaf of cinnamon-raisin bread ... good boy  I am glad you are so fit and healthy now.

Did you eat any special today


----------



## dborgers

love never dies said:


> I am catching up on our super Andy... wow a loaf of cinnamon-raisin bread ... good boy  I am glad you are so fit and healthy now.
> 
> Did you eat any special today


Thank you all for your continued support. 

Andy did have 2 small oatmeal cookies and some cold milk tonight (a must with cookies). He hasn't had much of an appetite for his regular food after a couple weeks of rice and chicken/turkey while his GI tract has been getting back in shape. Eats his breakfast, but leaves about half of his dinner in the bowel. Maybe we're giving him too much in light of his lack of activity due to the injured front left paw. 

He's still having intermittent trouble with his paw. It was doing well after over two weeks of recuperation. The skin between his pads was very bruised ... I suspect he was running in the yard and stepped on broken walnut shell the squirrels leave behind in large numbers. Thinking it was all healed I took him for a run last night. This morning he was limping slightly again, but by this afternoon he wasn't anymore. We're going to have to take it easy for another week or so.

He's laying right here (as usual) being a loyal pal. I just gave him a bath. Now that he's dry I'm about to give him a brushing. He LOVES those and lifts his front leg so I can get to his favorite 'sweet spot' on his chest. And grunts - like he's going "Ahhhhhhhhhh!" I brush slowly and much longer than necessary. Still hoping his fur will grow back faster than it has been. Poor boy's been shaved so many places so many times, and the chemo seems to have affected how quickly it grows back. Looks a lot better than it did a few months ago though.

Better problems compared to others he's faced this past year.

Thanks again everyone. You are a very, very special bunch of people


----------



## *Laura*

Thanks for the update Danny. Too bad Andy's paw is still bothering him. I know how much he looks forward to his walks to the park. Sounds like a spa day around your house today. How nice for Andy. You are such a great Dad


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Hoping Andy's paw heals soon. 

He couldn't have a more loving Dad than you, that's for sure. Bet he loves being brushed-my Tucker does, too!


----------



## cgriffin

Sorry to hear that Andy's paw is not healed up completely yet. Yep, I would take it easy for a bit longer, also. 

I am sure the spa day cheered him up, lol. I just imagined him in one of those fluffy white robes they show on TV and cucumber slices on the eyes. 

Wishing Andy a speedy and full recovery from his paw injury.


----------



## love never dies

I agree with the others. Andy is living with a loving family and a great daddy. Hope Andy has a lot of fun today.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hopefully some more rest will help his little paw heal up soon. Sounds like he loves being pampered  bet he looks very handsome all clean


----------



## dborgers

As always, thank you so much for your support 


> Sounds like he loves being pampered  bet he looks very handsome all clean


He doesn't like getting in the tub and will dash out the dog door if he catches a hint of getting a bath, but once I entice him into the tub (or pick him up and put him there) and start scratching and scrubbing he goes "Hey, this isn't so bad!". He hangs his head over the side of the tub because he HATES getting his head wet, so we only do that every third bath, with ear cleaning after every bath. I usually have turkey lunch meat handy to hand out as regular treats all throughout. Food is his big weakness LOL

He smells REALLY good


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

You just gave me some ideas on how to get Tucker and Tonka in the bath tub!
Neither one like to get in the tub! Smooch and Snobear hated it, too!

Hope you and Andy are RELAXING today!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thanks for the update - sorry to hear the paw isn't quite 100%. But very hapy to hear Andy is being pampered and preened! I bet he looks great. I hear you about the multi-shaved patches. Tesia has two bald front legs (IVs), and no feathers on one of her front legs, a bald patch on her back, and one on her side, plus her back leg is shaved, and her tummy and underside. I hope it all grows back soon - especially her tummy. It's starting to get chilly here!

But those little bald patches just make you love them more, don't they? 

Hope Andy enjoyed his special brushing (aaaaah!) and that you two have a great day.


----------



## love never dies

Extra special brushing to Andy please. Have a good day (A & D).


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 

Andy's walking better today. We'll continue to take it easy for another couple days at least. He still smells like a French ... uh, model. LOL


----------



## dborgers

Well, he's limping again. Dr. Root (his regular ver) says give him extra Prednisone for a couple days. We're going to have to get him on an anti-inflammatory. I put a call into Dr. Vancil to call one in.


----------



## Mac'sdad

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks ya'll
> 
> Andy's walking better today. We'll continue to take it easy for another couple days at least. He still smells like a French ... uh, model. LOL


LOL is right ..... one wrong roll and Phewwwwwwy !!!!


----------



## cgriffin

How is Andy doing today, apart from smelling like a French model? 

I know all too well about the not limping one day, and boom, limping again the next day. That happens with Toby all the time. 
I hope the vet can recommend an anti-inflammatory for Andy, that will not interfere with all his meds or be hard on his liver.
Keeping my fingers crossed for Andy and wishing NO MORE LIMPING!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's walking better today so far, thanks  I'm picking up an anti-inflammatory from NVSpecialists later today. He's still 'on strike' with his food, but eating home cooking. Gassy!! Phew!! 

Car broke down. $2000. Yikes. That's life


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh Danny, sorry he's limping but hoping he continues to improve so he can dance at his party here on the forum this Saturday! 

Sorry about the car- it's expensive! On Friday afternoon, my husband decided to jump on top of a flimsy old barstool we keep in the garage to get to one of the top shelves for an electrical cord. I've been nagging him for years this is dangerous, but no, he didn't listen!! :doh: He lost his balance and while he didn't hurt anything on his body, his rear end made contact with my car's side view mirror and broke it! The whole housing just snapped. Ouch. He came in, admitted the error of his ways  and called the car dealership before they closed. Since it is a power mirror he knew it would be expensive. They told him to come in first thing Monday morning and they'd take car of it. Long story short, they had to order a part and they gave us a zippy little fire engine red loaner car. I LOVE that little car--just love it! I normally drive the speed limit, but the lead foot came out with this little baby! Sadly, the dealership called and I had to bring it back in yesterday. The bill for DH's little mishap- $787....:uhoh:... but.... it may be more if I decide I need one of those little zippy cars under the Christmas tree! 

I hope your car is repaired soon!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Andy is feeling better, even if he is a bit gassy, lol. Hm, so does he still smell like a French model? Phew, phew, lol. Sorry, lol, did not have a lot of good experiences with the French. 

I hope he feels like eating his non-gas causing dog food soon.


----------



## hubbub

I see Andy's being pampered and preparing for his 1 year victory party 

Like Andy and Tesia, we're experiencing the slow hair growth here too (Hannah, not me ). It doesn't bother her and I like to think I'm not vain, but I keep willing it to grow faster!  They had told me that the chemo would slow her hair growth. Considering she still hasn't grown in all the hair from her TPLO in late May, I know I'm expecting too much as it is


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Just checking in, in the first time in forever it seems. Took a group of students to Ohio State today for a campus tour and stadium tour....super fun. Just a lot of memories of Chance because that's where I took him for chemo. Thought I would get on and see how things are going and I am happy that Andy is doing so great still! I can't believe how many different ups and downs this past year has brought. I pray for more fun days for you guys and Andy will be running on his paw in no time. Thoughts of you guys always!

Alani


----------



## Sweet Girl

Glad to hear the anti-inflammatory seems to be helping on Andy's paw. But ouch! about the car. Sorry to hear about that!

Looking forward to the anniversary party! Go Andy!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> *Like Andy and Tesia, we're experiencing the slow hair growth here too (Hannah, not me ).* It doesn't bother her and I like to think I'm not vain, but I keep willing it to grow faster!  They had told me that the chemo would slow her hair growth. Considering she still hasn't grown in all the hair from her TPLO in late May, I know I'm expecting too much as it is


I hate to hijack - but I just have to comment on this. I was checking Tee's wound site under her leg today, and I went to move the flap of skin, and discovered a very fine layer of supersoft fur growing!!! Her little pink tummy may yet be furry again one day! 

(Do either you Hubbub or you Danny have experience with your dog's feathers being cut? They shaved the front of her leg for the IV, but they cut her feathers on the back to about half their normal length. Will that fur grow back? How does her body know to regrow the feather to the right length?)


----------



## hubbub

Sweet Girl said:


> I hate to hijack - but I just have to comment on this. I was checking Tee's wound site under her leg today, and I went to move the flap of skin, and discovered a very fine layer of supersoft fur growing!!! Her little pink tummy may yet be furry again one day!
> 
> (Do either you Hubbub or you Danny have experience with your dog's feathers being cut? They shaved the front of her leg for the IV, but they cut her feathers on the back to about half their normal length. Will that fur grow back? How does her body know to regrow the feather to the right length?)


Hooray for fuzzies!! Hannah had a bit, but lost all of it following her first chemo treatment (they said there was a "tiny" chance of her losing hair - of course, she had to do it  )

For feathers, they've grown back more quickly. Hannah's most recent surgery was almost 2 months ago and her feathers (front leg - from the IV) have grown back about halfway).


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> Hooray for fuzzies!! *Hannah had a bit, but lost all of it following her first chemo treatment* (they said there was a "tiny" chance of her losing hair - of course, she had to do it  )
> 
> For feathers, they've grown back more quickly. Hannah's most recent surgery was almost 2 months ago and her feathers (front leg - from the IV) have grown back about halfway).


Awwww. Poor girl. I'm going to go over to your Hannah thread and post to you more about this there. I feel bad having a side conversation here..


----------



## goldy1

dborgers said:


> Andy's walking better today so far, thanks  I'm picking up an anti-inflammatory from NVSpecialists later today. He's still 'on strike' with his food, but eating home cooking. Gassy!! Phew!!
> 
> Car broke down. $2000. Yikes. That's life


Good news about Andy's walking but sorry to hear about the car. That's never good but I can relate unfortunately.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, guys 

HAIR: Andy's feathers were cut and have been growing back, but very slowly. They're thinner and seem shorter than they used to be, but that about describes all his hair. His hair overall is quite a lot thinner than it used to be. He does have some hair back on his belly again (it was shaved for an ultrasound last April), but it's very fine. He has a thin spot on his back by his tail that qualifies for "Hair Club For Men" LOL His tail used to be really thick and got a lot thinner, but now he's covered everywhere with hair, if not so thick anymore. Thankfully, he isn't vain, or I'd be taking him to Hair Club too  

The car: I can't think of any other major or minor things that haven't already been fixed or replaced the past couple years. Should be good to go for a few more years now. 

CHANCE'S MOM - SO great to see you!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

That's great that Andy is walking better  Glad you got your car fixed, sounds pricey! Had to get mine fixed earlier but it wasn't too expensive.
Hope that you and Andy have a great weekend


----------



## dborgers

He was limping again last night and seems a little off that way now. I don't think it's his paw anymore. Maybe he strained a muscle. Or maybe it's just arthritis. We'll see how this new anti-inflammatory works. He is at that age where arthritis is an issue.


----------



## cgriffin

Which anti-inflammatory did you get for Andy?
I agree with you, most likely arthritis issues. 
I hope Andy gets some good relief from the new meds, has to be in top shape for his one year anniversary


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Catching up with life of Andy, big day for celebration is coming closer. Lately I am away from my computer but sweet Andy is never far from my heart and prayers.


----------



## *Laura*

Dancing around or not Andy you are the star of the party tomorrow. I hope your leg feels better soon!!! Can't wait for the party (Ouch on your car repair bill. We just had a huge car repair also....yuck!!!!)


----------



## cgriffin

Sorry, Danny! I blocked out your car trouble

I hope your car will run for a while after that huge bill.

I need tires bad :yuck:, and I have been putting it off since spring :uhoh:


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

Hope your leg feels better soon. 
Did they take xrays?
Probably Arthritis-sure isn't fun getting older.


----------



## dborgers

*1 Year Surviving With Lymphoma Today*

Today marks the one year anniversary of Andy's swollen lymph nodes which led to his lymphoma Stage IIIa diagnosis when the pathology came back. He is still doing monthly chemo (CeeNU) and daily Prednisone.

We threw a little 'Fiesta!' to celebrate Andy's 1 year victory in surviving with lymphoma.


----------



## cgriffin

Still makes me laugh, too cute


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Congratulations Andy ! One year survivor!! Love your Mexican Hat Dance - you sure know how to celebrate with the best of them. 

Andy looks great - hope his leg is doing better and the meds help. Chow down Andy, live life to its fullest, love hard, play hard. You are a SURVIVOR sweet boy!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Congrats Andy, you did it!! I love the mustache! How fun!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the celebration yesterday  Wish I'd have felt better and could have joined in. I still feel like a wet dishrag, but better than yesterday.

Went to pick up the anti-inflammatory Dr. Vancil left for Andy. Rimidyl!! OMG Glad I knew from previous experience that could have killed him because of the Prednisone he takes on a daily basis. Yikes. 

Andy didn't want to put weight on his left front paw this morning. I have cotton batting over his pad and rubber athletic tape around his foot to give him support. We're going to have to get to the bottom of this. X-Rays didn't show a break last month, but did show a lot of arthritis.


----------



## porchpotty

Prayers and thoughts sent for the entire family especially Andy.


----------



## *Laura*

Wow good thing you're so well informed about the meds!!! Hope you get to the bottom of Andy's foot problem soon, poor fella. Andy I hope you're taking it easy on your foot and just sleeping in bed with your Dad


----------



## cgriffin

Wow, why did Dr. Vance prescribe Rimadyl when Andy is on prednisone? That does not make sense. I think all anti-inflammatories are not recommended in combination with prednisone. I think you might be stuck with Tramadol only.

I hope you feel a lot better soon and hugs to the celebration boy and I hope he feels better soon also.


----------



## NewToGoldens...

Hope Andy gets better! Really am praying for him for you! Keep us updated please, I am sure everyone would like to know how it goes.


----------



## cgriffin

Hey Danny, have you looked into acupuncture or laser therapy for Andy? It might be an option for his limping/arthritis.
There are two clinics up here offering it now and I am going to check into it, if Toby gets worse. Right now he is doing pretty good.

I know of a clinic in Bellevue that also offers laser therapy and probably at a decent price.


----------



## dborgers

Andy was limping heavily again this morning. I was looking at his left front paw and got to feeling around. The ankle on that leg feels swollen, especially behind the joint. I'm keeping ice on it and Andy on heavier doses of Tramadol to keep him quiet. We'll go see Dr. Root tomorrow for an X-Ray of his ankle. Had 2 X-rays done of his pad when he first started limping. It was very bruised, but no breaks. All of the bruising is gone now.


> Wow, why did Dr. Vance prescribe Rimadyl when Andy is on prednisone? That does not make sense.


It sure doesn't. The vet on duty at the 24 hour ER at NVS called him and he said, "I don't know why I did that." I'm so thankful I knew about that from when Dr. Kim Williams at BluePearl suggested it when Andy tore his ACL (that she couldn't diagnose) and Dr. Root (Andy's regular vet) said it would have killed him being on Prednisone. 

Jane had what I have midweek. and so I didn't get over to pick up the meds until today. I'm SO glad I knew the Rimidyl and Prednisone would be a deadly combination. What a nightmare it would have been had I not known.

As always, thank you for the well wishes ... for both of us 

BTW, Jane and I both had PBJ's made from a new jar of peanut butter before we got sick, she midweek, and me Friday night. Checked the jar, and sure enough the FDA just listed it as one of the brands made by Sunland recalled due to salmonella. Jane's feeling 70% and I'm still recuperating, but at least I'm breathing!! LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Praying for Andy and they need to look at his paw and maybe do more xrays, again.

Glad you and Jane are feeling better.

I agree, Thank God you knew that Rimadyl and Prednisone would be a deadly combination. We definitely have to be our own and our pets ADVOCATES!
Doctors can forget and they don't know everything!


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh my! Thank goodness you were aware about the medication, Karen's definitely right about us being our own pets advocates!

Sorry to hear that Andy's still having some trouble walking and hope that the vet can find some answers for you really soon, sending him a big hug. 
Glad that you and your wife are feeling a little better too.


----------



## dborgers

I have Andy shut in the bedroom with ice bags wrapped around his ankle/paw. Also doing 2 Tramadol at a time to keep him restful. Dr. Root's in emergency surgery and can't get Andy in until tomorrow. 

I've only taken him for a run once, and that was over a week ago once it seemed his paw was healed up. His ankle still seems swollen compared to the other one. Guess I'll know more after tomorrow's 2:30 appointment.


----------



## cgriffin

Hope all of you feel better soon. 
Good luck with the appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## dborgers

Andy's ankle is quite swollen again and he's pretty out of it. Might be from giving him 2 Tramadol last night about 1 am. The bottle says 2-3 every 8-12 hours, thoughI've only been giving him one in the morning and one at night the past year. He may be looped on the Tramadol.

I'll have to carry him to the car and into Dr. Root's office. He hadn't gotten up until just now, and needed every bit of help going to out the door from the bedroom to the yard. Very unstable on his other legs too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny, sending you positive and healing thoughts for Andy. I hope it's just the Tramadol.  I hope you are feeling better. I know you will keep us posted, but I will check in as often as I can for updates on him.


----------



## GoldenMum

Thoughts and prayers from our crew, please let us know how Andy makes out.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. Oh poor Andy with his swollen ankle  really hope it starts to improve soon for him. Hopefully the vet will be able to offer you some advice.


----------



## cgriffin

I hope Andy is okay. I also hope it is only the tramadol. 
I have had Toby on 2 tablets up to three times a day before, but never with those results.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## dborgers

This morning the swelling was the biggest it's been yet. Before now, it was only mildly swollen, if at all. Last night it didn't feel swollen at all. I carried Andy into Dr. Root's office, and we carried him out on a stretcher. 2 Tramadol pills last night, which is an opium derivative, got him quite looped. 

Dr. Root took X-rays and did blood work.

it isn't a sprain or break. It's an infection.

The X-rays show swelling beginning approx. 3" above his ankle and down to about 3" below. He still had a little bruising on one of his toes, and a little arthritis on his ankle joint and toes. 

Thankfully, no tumors or anything like that showed up on his leg bones in the X-rays. 

Dr. Root said this could be a manifestation of his injured paw last month. Because his immune system is so suppressed from the chemo his body can't fight off the infection 100%, but it's been trying to. The blood work looked OK, with his neutrophils a little low. The all other counts were within normal range.

I gave Andy another Tramadol just now since he's in obvious discomfort from his ankle. We'll keep him resting the next couple of days. He isn't interested in water, but did eat 1/2 cup of roasted chicken with his meds stuffed inside one of the larger bites.

Dr. Root sent me home with 20 of a powerful antibiotic that will treat a wide range of infections. Said that if that didn't begin to reduce the swelling by Friday I should come back and he'd swap it out for another particular antibiotic. 

Andy did wag his tail a couple times when I carried him out to pee, so his spirit is doing a little better. He was pretty listless this morning. Andy headed straight back to his bed when we got back in. Now it's 'wait and see' what happens the next couple of days.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny, I'm sending you guys prayers and positive thoughts that the antibiotic will work magic and heal this infection. I'm sorry you must deal with another challenge like this. Give him a belly rub from one of his favorite fans from Dallas.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm glad to hear it's *just* an infection. Poor Andy....too much partying on Dec. 1st I think  .
Hope he's better quickly. Is it Baytril that he's on?


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so glad the x-rays showed no tumors. While infections can be hard to fight, that's probably easier on Andy (and you) right now than the alternatives.

Holding Andy and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm glad to hear it's *just* an infection. Poor Andy....too much partying on Dec. 1st I think  .
> Hope he's better quickly. Is it Baytril that he's on?


Dr. Root sent me home with Clavamox 875mg. 1/2 tab 2x's a day.

I hate he has an infection, but at least it isn't a bone tumor. It does seem like it's painful for him. He doesn't want to put any weight on his foot at all, and I don't blame him. 

He hasn't had any real activity for over a week, and that was only one run. Which I thought was OK since it had been a couple weeks after his paw injury and he wasn't showing any signs of limping. He did after that run, slightly limping some mornings then not limping as the day went on. Other mornings not limping at all. I think his body has been trying to fight off the infection, but his suppressed immune system just won't let it finish the job. He's only been walking around the house and just a little way off the deck in the back yard for bathroom breaks.

I'm glad to know what it is. Hopefully this antibiotic or the other one he was talking about will clear up this infection. Poor guy.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh gosh, I am so relieved it is nothing worse. I was so worried!
I hope Andy will feel better already tomorrow and that the antibiotics will do the trick.
Hugs to Andy and thank you for the update!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, poor Andy! I hope he feels better soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. So glad that it's only an infection, not v.nice but at least it wasn't anything too bad. I bet poor Andy is feeling a bit fed up not being able to get around  I'm sure in a couple of days when his antibiotics kick in and after lots of rest and cuddles he'll be feeling much better. Sending him a big hug from the UK


----------



## Doug

Sending lots of good wishes for Andy! We hope that the antibiotics work their magic asap!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Dr. Root sent me home with Clavamox 875mg. 1/2 tab 2x's a day.
> 
> I hate he has an infection, but at least it isn't a bone tumor. It does seem like it's painful for him. He doesn't want to put any weight on his foot at all, and I don't blame him.
> 
> He hasn't had any real activity for over a week, and that was only one run. Which I thought was OK since it had been a couple weeks after his paw injury and he wasn't showing any signs of limping. He did after that run, slightly limping some mornings then not limping as the day went on. Other mornings not limping at all. I think his body has been trying to fight off the infection, but his suppressed immune system just won't let it finish the job. He's only been walking around the house and just a little way off the deck in the back yard for bathroom breaks.
> 
> I'm glad to know what it is. Hopefully this antibiotic or the other one he was talking about will clear up this infection. Poor guy.


So glad that you know what is wrong with Andy now. Hoping he gets better very soon!!


----------



## dborgers

The swelling is down some from yesterday. We'll see if that's the antibiotics or just staying off the leg as the day goes on. He's 100% more perky this morning. Yesterday all he wanted to do was lay down ... kind of listless. Got all his morning pills (6) down him with breakfast, for which he was right there watching me cut up the chicken. I think I'm going to give him an extra Tramadol to keep him quieter and for pain relief. 

As always, thank you


----------



## *Laura*

I'm thinking about you Andy boy....hope your paw feels better soon


----------



## cgriffin

Get well soon Andy, enjoy your chicken


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> The swelling is down some from yesterday. We'll see if that's the antibiotics or just staying off the leg as the day goes on. He's 100% more perky this morning. Yesterday all he wanted to do was lay down ... kind of listless. Got all his morning pills (6) down him with breakfast, for which he was right there watching me cut up the chicken. I think I'm going to give him an extra Tramadol to keep him quieter and for pain relief.
> 
> As always, thank you


Makes my day to read that sweet Andy is doing better today!! Did the Doc say anything about ice or heat helping?


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> The swelling is down some from yesterday. We'll see if that's the antibiotics or just staying off the leg as the day goes on. He's 100% more perky this morning. Yesterday all he wanted to do was lay down ... kind of listless. Got all his morning pills (6) down him with breakfast, for which he was right there watching me cut up the chicken. I think I'm going to give him an extra Tramadol to keep him quieter and for pain relief.
> 
> As always, thank you


Makes my day to read that sweet Andy is doing better today!! Did the Doc say anything about ice or heat helping? Check with vet before using either though! I once really hurt myself by using heat, when it should have been ice!!


----------



## dborgers

> Did the Doc say anything about ice or heat helping?


I asked. He said ice wouldn't necessarily do anything, but it would help him feel better.

Ya, ice on inflammation is key - back injuries or whatnot. Heat merely exacerbates the inflammation.


----------



## love never dies

I hope Andy is better now. Andy is just a special lovable boy.


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Today marks the one year anniversary of Andy's swollen lymph nodes which led to his lymphoma Stage IIIa diagnosis when the pathology came back. He is still doing monthly chemo (CeeNU) and daily Prednisone.
> 
> We threw a little 'Fiesta!' to celebrate Andy's 1 year victory in surviving with lymphoma.
> 
> ANDY 1 YEAR LYMPHOMA SURVIVAL PARTY!! FIESTA!!!! - YouTube


That was great! I loved how Andy was eating nuggets out of the hat while there was still a mustache on his head.:roflmao:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I didn't see the mustache on his head until you mentioned it...too funny!:--happy:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope Andy, our forum party boy, continues to improve on Clavamox. Danny, Clavamox makes my Toby more lethargic. It's hard on his digestive system, but I'm not sure it's a Toby thing or a common reaction of other dogs.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Andy is a little better today


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Yes, I exacerbated my injury with the heat!


----------



## Waggily Tail

Andy, I know your faithful family will take wonderful care of you, and you will do the same for them. Sending good vibes your way...


----------



## Thalie

Glad to see the antibiotics seem to be helping Andy. I am sure that the chicken helped too. Ear scritches to the sweet boy as he gets better.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Many prayers and hugs are sent Andy's way. Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## SandyK

Just catching up after being away. Happy 1 year Andy!!! I also hope you feel better soon, but I know daddy is taking good care of you!!


----------



## cgriffin

How is sweet Andy today? I hope getting better and better!
Hugs from me and the furry gang!


----------



## Claire's Friend

So glad to hear you're doing better ! Keep it up XXOO


----------



## Bob Dylan

Andy, sorry your about your infection, but glad you are feeling a little better. HUGS & KISSES!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hope the antibiotics are helping Andy!!


----------



## dborgers

The antibiotics are working  Yeah.

Dr. Vancil called. I told him Andy's taking the antibiotics. He said with dogs on chemo the infection may or may not come back once he stops taking them. Andy has 17 more days of antibiotics to go. We'll see what happens after that. Hopefully, it won't return.

Thanks as always for your kindness


----------



## Bob Dylan

Keeping Andy in my prayers, glad the antibiotics are working and hopefully he won't need another round! ((HUGS))


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad the antibiotics are working!


----------



## Dallas Gold

go andy! :smooch::smooch:


----------



## cgriffin

Great news!
I hope the infection goes away fast and stays gone!
Hugs to Andy!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I had the same caution yesterday about Tesia's MRSP infection. She both finished antibiotics and had her first chemo treatment yesterday. So I'm rooting bigtime for Andy not to have a recurrance of his infection, too. :crossfing


----------



## dborgers

*Thank You All*

I signed up here 1 year ago today on the night I received the news about Andy's lymphoma diagnosis. You all reached out immediately like the angels you all are. In this past year I've been a member of GRF, you've given us prayers, hope, encouragement, suggestions, love, and laughter too.

Thank you so much for a year of being the most amazing group of people on the internet :You_Rock_

I'd also like to thank Rob for this exceptionally well run website available to people like me.

You are all such solid gold people. Thank you from the bottom of our hearts


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thank you from the bottom of our hearts  
__________________
Danny, Thank You for letting Andy into our homes and hearts!


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that the antibiotics are working  yay!!

Glad that the forum has helped you guys  it has helped us so much too aswell since losing Daisy - such a great bunch of kind and caring people here to listen. Best forum ever!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I agree with HolDaisy--I came here looking for answers, and I haven't left yet! There are so many great people on this forum!:--happy:


----------



## love never dies

I am so happy to get to know Andy through GRF - Go Andy! You are my hero!


----------



## goldy1

I agree with you about this being a great forum because of all the great people who contribute to it and the moderators who work to maintain it.

Stories like Andy's give all of us hope and not to feel so alone when faced with a serious diagnosis. 

In my everyday life (the "non-dog" world - the regular people we interact with every day), there are quite a number of naysayers when it comes to the measures I go to for Chance. I don't care what they say - it's not that - but there are just SOOO many people in the regular everyday world who don't share my feelings. I hate to even say it but their dogs don't have a special place in their life and homes. It's their loss IMO.

Reading posts in this forum restores my faith that there really are SOOO many people who share my beliefs. I love putting Chance up on that pedestal  He deserves it and I love doing it.

So thank you for what you have shared the time you give to do that for all of us. 

Continued prayers for Andy!


----------



## hubbub

I hope Andy continues to feel better every day.


----------



## Lilliegrace

the video is priceless. Thank you thank you Andy our rising star and his agent Danny


----------



## Dallas Gold

Go Andy!! Toby and his totally smoochable munchkin brother Yogi send their love and continued wishes for continued improvement.:smooch::smooch:


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 

Everything's good here. The swelling is all the way down. His knee still feels hot to the touch, though. Maybe a few more days of antibiotics will take the temp down in that area. I sure want all the infection and whatever is going on there to be gone when his antibiotics are and not return.

Thunderstorms ... in December. Can you believe it? I had two dogs on my lap just now.

Thanks again. You guys rock


----------



## Finn's Fan

Fingers crossed that the hot knee is cool by tomorrow!


----------



## Doug

Sending prayers for a speedy healing Andy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks ya'll
> 
> Everything's good here. The swelling is all the way down. His knee still feels hot to the touch, though. Maybe a few more days of antibiotics will take the temp down in that area. I sure want all the infection and whatever is going on there to be gone when his antibiotics are and not return.
> 
> Thunderstorms ... in December. Can you believe it? I had two dogs on my lap just now.
> 
> Thanks again. You guys rock


Praying the antibiotics do their job and that Andy's knee gets cooler!


----------



## dborgers

Does anybody know how long it should take for his knee to not be hot to the touch? It's still pretty warm compared to the other one. Thanks


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just to send healing vibes and love to sweet Andy from little Charlie and me.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Andy's knee cools down soon!


----------



## cgriffin

Sorry, don't know, Danny. How many days has it been for the antibiotics? 
I would call the vet tomorrow and ask. Considering all Andy has been through, I am sure it takes a bit longer for him to heal up and recover from an infection. 
Is he walking any better?

Wishing Andy a speedy recovery and a big hug and belly rub. 

Lit a candle for Andy, hoping that the infection goes away soon and stays gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny

I would definitely call and ask the vet about Andy's hot knee. It surely couldn't hurt anything.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny and Andy

Checking in on you and hope Andy's paw is better!!


----------



## dborgers

The swelling is down for the most part, but his ankle feels warm to the tough. Andy's vet said there's still inflammation. We'll see if the next few days of antibiotics bring that down as well. If not, we'll try another antibiotic. Andy's housebound until he runs his course of antibiotics. Maybe just in time for a Christmas trail walk. That would be nice.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hopefully the antibiotics will start to cool his ankle down soon and if not, that your vet will find one that does the trick. Aw I bet Andy is desperate to get outside, he'll soon be up and about and on his walks in time for Christmas


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> The swelling is down for the most part, but his ankle feels warm to the tough. Andy's vet said there's still inflammation. We'll see if the next few days of antibiotics bring that down as well. If not, we'll try another antibiotic. Andy's housebound until he runs his course of antibiotics. Maybe just in time for a Christmas trail walk. That would be nice.


You know I will be praying for Andy and you. Does it still hurt him?


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> The swelling is down for the most part, but his ankle feels warm to the tough. Andy's vet said there's still inflammation. We'll see if the next few days of antibiotics bring that down as well. If not, we'll try another antibiotic. Andy's housebound until he runs his course of antibiotics. Maybe just in time for a Christmas trail walk. That would be nice.


Did your vet suggest icing the ankle at all? Might help. I needed to ice Tee's wound after the surgery because it was so red and swollen - it helped. (Well, until the infection exploded). But I know it did give her some relief. If you have an ice gel pak, you can try wrapping it in a tea towel and see if he'll let you lay it across the ankle. Ten on, ten off if he'll let you.. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## *Laura*

«i was hoping to read that Andy`s ankle was cool to the touch by now. Maybe another day on the antibiotics will do the trick. I hope so. Give Andy a big hug from me. «i hope he feels better soon.


----------



## dborgers

Sweet Girl said:


> Did your vet suggest icing the ankle at all? Might help. I needed to ice Tee's wound after the surgery because it was so red and swollen - it helped. (Well, until the infection exploded). But I know it did give her some relief. If you have an ice gel pak, you can try wrapping it in a tea towel and see if he'll let you lay it across the ankle. Ten on, ten off if he'll let you.. Hope he feels better soon.


I've had gel ice bags wrapped around his ankle off and on for at least 10 days since he started limping again. Dr. Root (his regular vet) told me to buy a thermometer and take his temp tomorrow. If it's 103 or above he's going to change the antibiotic. The swelling seems like it's all gone, so now it's just getting that inflammation in the ankle joint to cool down. Whatever it takes


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Please let us know if Andy has a fever. Praying he doesn't!


----------



## hubbub

Checking in on Andy and hoping things are improving :crossfing


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that Andy is better tomorrow and the swelling is down. I know it has to be difficult for both of you for him to be housebound.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  I took Andy's temp today (first time I'd ever done it) ... 100.3. Normal. Dr. Root was going to change his antibiotic if he had a fever, but he doesn't. The swelling is gone as far as I can tell. The ankle is still warm to the touch, but it may be a little cooler than yesterday. Nothing is affecting his appetite though!! He's right on top of any food being cooked or moved around the house LOL


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Andy is getting better, I know it is hard and makes you worry. We have very cold weather here, send him over, maybe some snow could help.


----------



## *Laura*

Glad Andy doesn't have a fever and has a good appetite. I hope his ankle improves more today.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad to hear that Andy is healing up nicely and doing so good!
Yay Andy!


----------



## Sweet Girl

That's a relief that there is no fever. The antibiotic must be working. And a good appetite is a good sign. I know it can make a day - or really be a cause for concern. Hope his bright happiness - and appetite - continue!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So happy that Andy doesn't have a fever and has a good appetite!!


----------



## dborgers

Things are about the same. The ankle is still warm to the touch. Gel ice packs continue.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that he doesn't have a temp and his ankle is cooling down, keep the ice packs on, lots of rest and he'll soon be back to his usual self


----------



## Dallas Gold

I haven't posted too much, but I am thinking about you guys, hoping Andy's swelling is improving and the antibiotic is working!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Sorry to hear ankle is still warm to the touch.
Is Andy able to walk o.k. and is he eating well?


----------



## hubbub

Boy taking their temperature is a learning experience. Hannah was not happy about it, but we managed. When I was checking her for fever, the Dr asked me to take it morning and night for a few days - he didn't say it, but I suspect in case there was user error on the part of the "temp taker" (me :uhoh.

It's good news that his appetite is still strong though


----------



## Lilliegrace

Worried.........please update

Xxxxxx. 


Bsg


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

Sorry I haven't been around much this week. Earlier this week I was on a dark stretch of freeway heading to a singer-songwriter friend's house out in the country NW of Nashville and hit a bumper laying in the freeway. Made a huge bang. Completely blew out the sidewall of the rear right tire and cracked the alloy rim. Luckily it didn't do any body or undercarriage damage. Very dark and cold and not a lot of room to work with on either side of the car. Small jack, small spare. Got the car home last night. It could have turned out a whole lot worse. Thank goodness for guardian angels 

Lessons learned: Carry a full sized spare in the trunk and use my brand new 2 ton hydraulic jack that's now in the trunk. That little scissor jack collapsed, but fortunately I had the lug nuts on the spare tightened enough. Oh, and have a bright flashlight. Trying to change a tire in pitch darkness is for idiots ... like me LOL

Andy has several more days of antibiotic to take, which means no walks or runs. The swelling has been down for a few days. His left front ankle still feels warmer to the touch than the right, but it's much improved from a couple of weeks ago. There is another antibiotic they can try to finish off whatever is inflaming his leg and especially his ankle if this 20 days of Clava don't work completely. As swollen and warm to the touch as his ankle and leg were, it was really, really infected and inflamed. This could be as a result of his paw injury a few weeks ago.The left is still just a little warmer than the right ankle, so there's some inflammation going on there still, but still improving. I'm getting Andy the last of his McNuggets from the gift card a kind soul from here sent him 

Andy's leg continues to get better so he can resume having fun. He's got to be bored to death. No exercise or out of the yard activities the past few weeks, only once since he hurt his paw, then he started limping again and all this leg stuff flared up. It's cold enough to go walking trails by the lake and in parks around here. I'm hoping he gets all better by the end of this round of antibiotics and that it doesn't return as soon as he's off of them due to a suppressed immune system. We'll see. So far everything has turned out as well as could be hoped for. I have no reason to believe it will be any different now.

A sweet soul from GRF sent Andy and Katie freshly baked home made dog cookies that arrived today. There were waggy tails all over the place.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad you are okay considering blowing out your tire. You could have had a serious accident.
I would be so helpless if I had a flat or blew out a tire, lol. I am glad I have Onstar 

I am glad that Andy is responding well to the antibiotics and I hope he will be able to go for walks very soon


----------



## Karen519

*So glad*



dborgers said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much this week. Earlier this week I was on a dark stretch of freeway heading to a singer-songwriter friend's house out in the country NW of Nashville and hit a bumper laying in the freeway. Made a huge bang. Completely blew out the sidewall of the rear right tire and cracked the alloy rim. Luckily it didn't do any body or undercarriage damage. Very dark and cold and not a lot of room to work with on either side of the car. Small jack, small spare. Got the car home last night. It could have turned out a whole lot worse. Thank goodness for guardian angels
> 
> Lessons learned: Carry a full sized spare in the trunk and use my brand new 2 ton hydraulic jack that's now in the trunk. That little scissor jack collapsed, but fortunately I had the lug nuts on the spare tightened enough. Oh, and have a bright flashlight. Trying to change a tire in pitch darkness is for idiots ... like me LOL
> 
> Andy has several more days of antibiotic to take, which means no walks or runs. The swelling has been down for a few days. His left front ankle still feels warmer to the touch than the right, but it's much improved from a couple of weeks ago. There is another antibiotic they can try to finish off whatever is inflaming his leg and especially his ankle if this 20 days of Clava don't work completely. As swollen and warm to the touch as his ankle and leg were, it was really, really infected and inflamed. This could be as a result of his paw injury a few weeks ago.The left is still just a little warmer than the right ankle, so there's some inflammation going on there still, but still improving. I'm getting Andy the last of his McNuggets from the gift card a kind soul from here sent him
> 
> Andy's leg continues to get better so he can resume having fun. He's got to be bored to death. No exercise or out of the yard activities the past few weeks, only once since he hurt his paw, then he started limping again and all this leg stuff flared up. It's cold enough to go walking trails by the lake and in parks around here. I'm hoping he gets all better by the end of this round of antibiotics and that it doesn't return as soon as he's off of them due to a suppressed immune system. We'll see. So far everything has turned out as well as could be hoped for. I have no reason to believe it will be any different now.
> 
> A sweet soul from GRF sent Andy and Katie freshly baked home made dog cookies that arrived today. There were waggy tails all over the place.


So glad that Andy is improving. Hope that soon Andy can be frolicking, again!
Bless all the kind souls for sending goodies! How Sweet!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Your tire ordeal sounds very scary. So glad you're okay, and got the tire changed without further injury.

I hope your boy is better soon. Tell him his pal Tesia over here is very sympathetic as her person also seemed to forget how much she loves parks and hiking in the woods for a good three weeks. "When have we _ever _just walked to the crescent and back??!!!" She is also very interested in getting to know those chicken McNugget things you get so often, now that she has tasted the food of humans. She says you're pretty lucky you get so many treats. 

Get better soon, Andy!


----------



## HolDaisy

So happy to hear that Andy is improving, and the home made cookies that someone sent for them sound lovely!

Glad that you're okay after your tyre trouble, scary stuff!


----------



## Karen519

*Forgot to sasy*

Danny

Forgot to say that I'm so glad you car accident wasn't worse!!
Kisses to Andy and Katie!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  Another thing I remembered post tire blowout, is that even though I couldn't get a signal right there from my carrier, with a press of a button I could have access another company's service and called AAA. I won't forget next time. LOL

*SweetGirl*, Andy doesn't get McNuggets often, although he'd eat them every meal if left to his own devices LOL I don't eat much fast food myself and I wouldn't give it to Andy often either 'cause it isn't good for either one of us. But, hey, now and then ya just gotta live large! LOL It's mostly the 'going there' and 'eating there' that's the huge treat. I think our dogs are happy anytime they're where we are, especially if it's something new to see and sniff.


----------



## *Laura*

Scary Danny. I'm glad your tire incident wasn't worse. I hope Andy's ankle is back to normal soon so he can get back to the business of having fun walks again


----------



## goldy1

dborgers said:


> Thanks  Another thing I remembered post tire blowout, is that even though I couldn't get a signal right there from my carrier, with a press of a button I could have access another company's service and called AAA. I won't forget next time. LOL
> 
> *SweetGirl*, Andy doesn't get McNuggets often, although he'd eat them every meal if left to his own devices LOL I don't eat much fast food myself and I wouldn't give it to Andy often either 'cause it isn't good for either one of us. But, hey, now and then ya just gotta live large! LOL It's mostly the 'going there' and 'eating there' that's the huge treat. I think our dogs are happy anytime they're where we are, especially if it's something new to see and sniff.


Yes - AAA is great to have when you need it. So true about the drive-thru's. It's a huge treat for Chance to go thru the drive-thru (any drive thru) where tasty treats are handed out. Even the bank and pharmacy drive-thru at Rite-Aid send treats out thru the drawer - aka treat dispenser.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

I hope that Chance and Andy get lots of treats!!!


----------



## dborgers

*Andy & Katie get Christmas Cookies from Santa Paws*

Santa Paws (who shall remain nameless unless I have his/her permission) sent homemade Christmas Cookies for Andy and Katie. They are loving them! I'm the Pied Piper with these cookies in my hand. 

And just today I got Andy into the tub for a bath using a couple of these magical cookies. He HATES baths, but hopped right into the tub for a bath following the yummy dog Christmas cookies I had in my hand that Santa Paws sent.

Thank you Santa Paws! They love your dog cookies!


----------



## Always51

lol...their Christmas came early!! and those treats look yummy!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for you guys, for all your troubles to stay behind.


----------



## dborgers

Always51, Andy lives for food. The cookies are on the dining room table, so Andy's been taking a lap through the house and by the dining room table about every half an hour since the cookies arrived LOL And he has at least one more order of McNuggets another GRF Santa Paws sent him. He's living the life this Christmas!! LOL



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Praying for you guys, for all your troubles to stay behind.


Thank you, V.  I'm hoping Andy's ankle continues to improve and that he can enjoy the out of doors again soon. 

Both front ankles are now just about both the same temperature. Andy has maybe 5 days of antibiotic left, so I'm hoping the infection is all gone and doesn't return once he's off the antiobiotics. It's been about a month since he hurt his paw, and then with the leg getting over the infection that caused swelling above and below the ankle, Andy's been cooped up unable to go for walks and runs for a month now. We need to get out and have some fun. Day after he takes his last antibiotic, provided his leg is A-OK.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Andy and Katie certainly look like they're enjoying those cookies 

Glad to hear that the 2 front ankles are at the same temperature now. Hopefully the antibiotics have almost done their job now and he'll be ready to go outside again. I'm sure the magical cookies will keep him occupied for the next day or two though lol


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Aw Andy and Katie certainly look like they're enjoying those cookies
> 
> Glad to hear that the 2 front ankles are at the same temperature now. Hopefully the antibiotics have almost done their job now and he'll be ready to go outside again. I'm sure the magical cookies will keep him occupied for the next day or two though lol


Thanks  They sure are enjoying them  Tomorrow, in honor of Buddy's "Gotcha Day" I'm also getting some McNuggets for them with the gift card another Secret Santa Paws sent  Talk about 'Dog Heaven'! LOL


----------



## dborgers

*Buddy's 1 year "Gotcha Day" is tomorrow - Please stop by *

Please join Laura tomorrow (Monday, December 17th) in celebrating the 1 year anniversary of her adopting Buddy, the rescue she adopted from us last year. Thanks to GRF, people living 800 miles apart got together halfway and Buddy began his new, incredible life with her and her amazing family of humans and 'fur cousins'.

The celebration will take place on this thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/114517-andys-brother-buddy-update.html

Danny, Jane, Andy, and Katie


----------



## Always51

cant believe its been a year since Laura got Buddy!! thats such a love story..


----------



## dborgers

Always51 said:


> cant believe its been a year since Laura got Buddy!! thats such a love story..


It's awe inspiring from my perspective.  I mean, one night I ask God to help find a great home for Buddy, and by the next day, because of this forum - one I'd only signed up for THAT night - things were in motion for him to go live in Dog Heaven with Laura and her amazing family and all those fur cousins and fun. Even going to work with Laura every day. A "Miracle on 34th Street" kind of ending. The very best one could dream .. or pray for


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Miracles do happen on this forum!!


----------



## dborgers

*Buddy's 1 year "Gotcha Day" Celebration*

Today is the one year anniversary of "Gotcha Day" for Buddy.

As many of you know, *Laura* adopted Buddy after her daughter, Melissa (MM3GN) saw a post I put up about needing to rehome him after Andy's lymphoma diagnosis. He has the most wonderful life, and Laura is the most wonderful mom he could have ever had!

Please stop by and join the fun!!!

Here's the thread;

Andy's Brother Buddy - Update


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up so everyone sees Danny's message to join Laura and Buddy to congratulate them on being together a year!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/114517-andys-brother-buddy-update-4.html


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hope Andy and Katie are feeling very happy today!!


----------



## dborgers

Thank, Karen 

They're both doing well, though Andy's left front ankle is still warmer to the touch than the right ankle. His oncologist appointment is Thursday. The 20-day antibiotic regimen will be finished Friday. I'm going to ask Dr. Vancil about putting him on the other antibiotic for awhile to see if we can get this infection/inflammation 100% gone. The last thing I want if for his leg to swell again once he's off the Clava. The boy needs to get outside and run around. 5 weeks now of being pretty cooped up. Neither one of us like it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Poor Andy--he's got to have a really bad case of cabin fever by now!


----------



## SandyK

Hoping Andy gets better soon so you both can go out and have some fun!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thank, Karen
> 
> They're both doing well, though Andy's left front ankle is still warmer to the touch than the right ankle. His oncologist appointment is Thursday. The 20-day antibiotic regimen will be finished Friday. I'm going to ask Dr. Vancil about putting him on the other antibiotic for awhile to see if we can get this infection/inflammation 100% gone. The last thing I want if for his leg to swell again once he's off the Clava. The boy needs to get outside and run around. 5 weeks now of being pretty cooped up. Neither one of us like it.


Let us know what Dr. Vancil says. I bet Andy and you are stir crazy!


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing Andy continued improvement and that he can go for his explorations with you very soon


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Andy gets on okay at his appointment today. I bet he cannot wait to get outside and go on an adventure with you, hopefully that will be very soon!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Checking in on Andy-any word from the Doctor?


----------



## dborgers

We're heading out to the doc now. I'll post the report when we get back


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good luck Andy and Danny!


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys and hoping all went well at the doctor


----------



## dborgers

*ANDY CHEMO - 1 Year & 3 Weeks*

Thanks ya'll 

Here's Andy's oncology report below. As you can see, we're going to discontinue the Prednisone. Andy's muscle mass has been going down a lot, much of that due to the Prednisone, and some to old age. With the arthritis and other orthopedic issues he has, it's most important to get his legs and toes and joints feeling well so he can have fun. Another 3 weeks of recuperation to go, making for 2 months since he hurt his paw. His ankles are both the same temperature now. This is good. His last antibiotic is tomorrow. Hopefully, the infection won't return.

Dr. Vancil said when he squeezed on Andy's left toes (on the pad he injured in October), Andy didn't react at all. Maybe some neuralgia. So, Andy will be starting a new drug once he's weaned off the Prednisone to help his joints and give him some relief from the effects of old age and arthritis.

We'll also be stretching out the CeeNU dosages to once every 6 weeks. Dr. Vancil doesn't want the cancer to get used to it, also to help Andy's liver. Which discontinuing the Prednisone will help with as well.


----------



## Doug

Congrats! It sounds as though most things are on track
Way to go Andy keep up the good work spunky!


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> So, Andy will be starting a new drug once he's weaned off the Prednisone to help his joints and give him some relief from the effects of old age and arthritis.


If there is a place near you that offers it, use of an underwater treadmill can help to rebuild muscle mass, without stressing arthritic joints. With luck, you might also find a "canine fitness center" that has an indoor heated swimming pool for dogs, with people who are trained to help older/injured dogs swim safely. This is also excellent therapy for aging joints. Let me know if you need help finding these facilities.

Hugs, prayers, and warm wishes for the holidays to you, your family, and Andy.

Lucy


----------



## dborgers

GoldensGirl said:


> If there is a place near you that offers it, use of an underwater treadmill can help to rebuild muscle mass, without stressing arthritic joints. With luck, you might also find a "canine fitness center" that has an indoor heated swimming pool for dogs, with people who are trained to help older/injured dogs swim safely. This is also excellent therapy for aging joints. Let me know if you need help finding these facilities.
> 
> Hugs, prayers, and warm wishes for the holidays to you, your family, and Andy.
> 
> Lucy


There is a facility with the water treadmill north of here. It's with a pet PT. About $80 for 20 minutes, if memory serves me correctly. I'd rather have Andy in an indoor pool than on the treadmill. 

If you have any info I'd appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Way to go, Andy-that sounds like a great report!
What did the Dr. say about his warm ankle?
Hope you can find an indoor pool or water treadmill for Andy.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad Andy is doing well, sorry about his arthritis issues, man, he sure sounds like Toby with arthritis in both elbows, that lameness in his paw. 
My sister's old GSD that passed on a couple of years ago, was on Gabapentin for a while, it did help him. 
I am not sure if you find an indoor pool that is for doggies. I would also second the underwater treadmill, but I understand the cost, not cheap.
The surgeon that did Toby's surgeries also swears by underwater treadmills. 
Nashville is a big city, maybe you find a place with an underwater treadmill or pet rehab center that is not too expensive. I think I read somewhere that BluePearl has a pet rehab facility, but I am not a hundred percent sure.
I am also thinking about the K-laser or cold laser therapy. That might benefit Andy as well. Anything that gives him relief and helps built back his muscle mass. That is one problem with the prednisone, not good on the muscles.
I can give you the number for Belleforest Animal Hospital, they have a tech there that does the cold laser therapy and I think they are probably not that high priced and that is a lot closer to you. Up here in Clarksville there are a couple of places for cold laser therapy as well. 
Hugs to Andy. I am so glad he is doing well otherwise.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Andy got on okay at the vets...sounds like he's on the road to recovery with his injury! The underwater treadmill/pool idea sounds great if you have a facility nearby.


----------



## cgriffin

Sent you a pm with links


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

I'm gonna look into the UW treadmill after the holidays. It is pricey for sure. $65 a session, which can be as short as 10 minutes. Not sure if 10 or 20 sessions would build much muscle mass. It wouldn't on me if I were swimming at the Y. I'll talk to them after the holidays and read up in the meantime. 

I'll check on the cold laser therapy too. Thank you for the info


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Andy's recent oncology report looks great, really glad to hear he's doing so well. I hope you're able to find some treatment/exercise to help rebuild his muscle mass. 

It's going to be a very special Christmas in your household, especially for Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I agree with Carolina Mom, this will be such a special Christmas for Andy, Katie, you and your wife!

Not sure how much muscle mass could be built up with 10 sessions either.


----------



## MikaTallulah

I guess I missed Andy's Celebration Party  I could not get the Forum to work with my internet connection and Ipad until today. I think it is fixed. Happy Holidays All.


----------



## cgriffin

You are welcome 
I was just thinking, don't underestimate the exercise underwater for 10-20 minutes. It is constant movement and the resistance of the water to boot. It is easy on the joints but tough work on the muscles. I know when I am in my pool in the summer, besides swimming, I often jog or walk fast in my pool and it is really hard and if not used to it, sore muscles the next day.

But, of course, the cost of a session is a bit outrages.


----------



## Sweet Girl

That report looked pretty great! Sorry to hear about the arthritis, though. Tesia has had really good luck with Deramaxx for her arthritis in her front ankles. I hope the Tramadol helps. Keep up the good work, Andy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks for the update on Andy! Wishing you guys a blessed Christmas full of joy and sinful treats for Andy!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  Andy will also be taking Gabapentin in addition to the Tramadol. The drug choices for arthritis relief are limited because the chemo is so hard on his liver. Even with the supplements some of his liver values are a bit high. Rimidyl and others are out of the picture.

We had an interesting late afternoon. Saw this little white dog running down the sidewalk. Not sure if he's a toy poodle, bichon, maltese, etc. because he's so matted and shaggy. He isn't looking so handsome right now. Took about an hour altogether to catch him. Man is he fast!!

Nashville Vet Specialists thought he's about 1-2 years old. No chip. He's very, very matted and doesn't look like he's ever been groomed. 

We have a gate set up in the basement and an open crate with a blanket, toy, and treats inside. Don't want to risk exposing him to Andy with Andy's suppressed immune system. A lady on the street where we finally caught up with him (1 1/2 mile chase) works with small dog rescue, and she's emailing around for a foster home for him. Gosh, he's only about 6 pounds. Pretty sad looking little stray.

His fur is so matted that even where it looks smooth it's 1/4" thick mat. 

If we don't hear from the small dog rescue by noon tomorrow, we'll take him and get him a spa day. MUCH needed! His toenails are quite long too. He just hasn't been taken good care of at all. He's gone from snapping at my hands to sitting on the foot stool in front of me now. Little by little his fear is going away. 

He also has fleas. I'm on my way to NVSpecialists for a Capstar tab.


----------



## TheZ's

Poor little thing. It looks like it's been a long time since he had any care. I think you're wise to keep him away from Andy.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny sounds like the doctors are making good calls about Andy's treatments. So good to hear that his ankle is getting better and not hot anymore. I hope things continue to improve.


----------



## *Laura*

Poor little fellow is in good hands with you I think you're smart to keep him separated...likely no updated shots


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, your new little matted buddy will likely find himself with a wonderful life through the rescue, courtesy of your kindness. Keeping Andy from catching anything is a good move, but I'll bet he and Katie are wondering who the new kid is!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw bless him, poor little thing looks terrified and in major need of a good groom! So kind of you to take him in and take him to the vets with everything you have going on with Andy.

Definitely a wise move keeping him away from Andy and Katie for now though. Keep us posted about what's happening with him and hope the lady finds him a foster home soon. I think he needs a temporary name while he's with you until then


----------



## dborgers

TheZ's said:


> Poor little thing. It looks like it's been a long time since he had any care. I think you're wise to keep him away from Andy.


His hair is so matted it's 1/4" thick squished down on top of his back, for instance. We're going to get him cleaned up at the groomer after we get him to the vets for tests and shots. Hopefully, they aren't on limited hours because of Christmas approaching. We'll see ...



*Laura* said:


> Danny sounds like the doctors are making good calls about Andy's treatments. So good to hear that his ankle is getting better and not hot anymore. I hope things continue to improve.


Thank you  This new drug and getting off of Prednisone should help him feel better. The Prednisone is having more drawbacks after a year now then benefits. Dr. Vancil said if the lymphoma were going to come back the Prednisone wouldn't stop it anyway. He's on chemo and and a powerful antioxidant I think are both doing a good job on their own. I'm not sorry to see the Pred go.



*Laura* said:


> Poor little fellow is in good hands with you I think you're smart to keep him separated...likely no updated shots


Likely no updated shots. No updated anything. We'll give him that for Christmas 



Finn's Fan said:


> Danny, your new little matted buddy will likely find himself with a wonderful life through the rescue, courtesy of your kindness. Keeping Andy from catching anything is a good move, but I'll bet he and Katie are wondering who the new kid is!


They were both down when he first got here and sniffed each other through the screen of the crate. Now he's running free in the basement with the crate door open so he can go lay down in there if he wants. We've 'salted' the crate with some of Katie's little dog treats so he thinks that's a happy place. Don't know if he'll use it again or not. Time will tell.


HolDaisy said:


> Aw bless him, poor little thing looks terrified and in major need of a good groom! So kind of you to take him in and take him to the vets with everything you have going on with Andy.
> 
> Definitely a wise move keeping him away from Andy and Katie for now though. Keep us posted about what's happening with him and hope the lady finds him a foster home soon. I think he needs a temporary name while he's with you until then


He's getting more and more relaxed by the minute. I just hand fed him a little piece of pot roast chicken with a Capstar in it for his fleas. 

He put us through our chase and rescue moves this afternoon!! While it was going on I was glad I watch "Pitbulls and Parolees" on Animal Planet to see how to chase down a dog who doesn't want to be caught. Jane and I double teamed him ahead and behind of him. Finally worked out.

He's laying back on one of the pads in the basement right now, and has been crawling up on footstools here in our 'Thunderstorm Shelter For Storm Sensitive Dogs' down in the basement. Just a TV and double lounge chairs and plenty of places for Katie and Andy to pant and shake when storms hit. We'll leave the TV on for ???? tonight.

*Suggestions for a temporary name?* He's about 6-8 pounds (haven't picked him up yet), young, and REALLY REALLY fast!!

Here he is a minute ago at Jane's feet down in the basement:


----------



## dborgers

The last rescue we did that was as matted as Unnamed Poodle - Toy, Mix, Maltese? .. won't know until he's cleaned up) took an entire day to get cut, cleaned and shaved. This guy is in just as bad of shape. Having given him the Capstar, the fleas are beginning to go ballistic, so he's scratching and scratching trying to get comfortable. 

He's letting us pet and touch him now. 

I think of Roo, the rescued golden retriever, just now, who was matted with concrete embedded in her paws and coat. Brian wrote how she began scratching like crazy as the flea meds took effect and the fleas went hyper. They should all be dead in a couple of hours.

Mystery Poodle is snug in a blanket now. I think he knows it beats running around in 30 degree and 20 mph winds temperatures.

He just got up and walked into the crate for a treat, scratching at the blanket looking for more. First time he's gone in by himself. He also barked at the gate. I took him on the leash into the back yard and he did his business. Good boy!! He's come a long way in a few short hours. He'll make someone a devoted little buddy when he's cleaned up, in good health, and acclimated to not being a stray. The more relaxed he gets the more his 'really good boy' side is emerging as fear leaves him. 

Suggestions for a temporary name?


----------



## Claire's Friend

i think his name should be Lucky, because he sure is to have found you !!! Thank you for saving him !!!


----------



## Always51

Awww poor pup!! I think hes very handsome even dirty and matted...hes gonna be a gem all cleaned up! 
What about Matt as his name!...or Lucky Matt..lol...hes all matted (but not for long)


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> i think his name should be Lucky, because he sure is to have found you !!! Thank you for saving him !!!


If you'd seen us this afternoon chasing him you would have suspected being found was the last thing on his mind, and it was!! LOL With a car and two people trying to get him he ran like the dickens every time we got near. An hour and 1 1/2 miles worth. If only dogs could understand us we could just say something like "Hey man, just jump in the car and you'll get yummy food, a warm place to sleep, and have fun too". LOL

When we finally got him cornered in a yard we covered the fence with a blanket to keep the cold wind off of him while Jane and I took turns going to our house for food and water, then the crate.. He growled a lot and also snapped anytime either of us got near. 

It's wonderful to watch him relax. In only 7 hours now, he's gone from snapping at my hands to eating out of it or coming over for petting. Even barked at the gate to go out and do his business. 

His first treat at our house was one of the yummy homemade treats a benevolent GRF'er sent for Andy and Katie  Lucky is a great name. We'll give it some thought. We'd talked about "Matty" too, since he's so matted. "Matty" and "Lucky" both sound friendly. 



Always51 said:


> Awww poor pup!! I think hes very handsome even dirty and matted...hes gonna be a gem all cleaned up!
> What about Matt as his name!...or Lucky Matt..lol...hes all matted (but not for long)


We talked about "Matty". Of course, we'd never tell anyone the reason for the name LOL

He strikes me as a 'self rescue', much as our bichon, Katie, made a break from her abusive home (where someone kicked her and broke her rear leg beyond repair). She was walking the sidewalk in front of our house in 100 degree temps, looking like she was going to cross the street. She came right over to Jane when Jane started talking to her. I've always joked Katie picked our house and played Jane like a 2 bit fiddle LOL.

This little guy also acted like he wanted to be as far away from where he was as possible. Doesn't seem like he's been abused per se, just not taken care of at all. 

A minute ago he jumped up on the footstool and let me pet him, slowly losing his fear and coming out of his shell. I bet he'll sleep a lot the next couple of days. Walked inside the crate three times now, tempted by treats, ate them and rearranged the blanket to his liking. Even took a cat nap inside it for 5 minutes, though it seems he prefers chairs. The fleas are driving him nuts. Poor guy. 

It's wonderful watching fearful strays relax then sleep  

Look who's coming over and jumping up on the foot stool to let me scratch and pet him.  Tried to bite my fingers off just hours ago. LOL










Eating out of my hand




















If history is any guide, he'll be sleeping a lot the next couple of days after a stressful period of time. A cut and care should help his puppy come out. He's a pretty affectionate little guy once he trusts (secret weapon: food ). He even gave me a couple kisses after the mini pot pie bites I hand fed him. I highly doubt he'll snap at Russell (the groomer) today, or anyone else for that matter. 

Could he possibly be a maltipoo? I haven't been around many purebred poodles since my days as a paperboy. I seem to remember them as curly curly. Guess we'll know more after he's had a spa day.

Happy "The Earth Didn't End on December 21, 2012" Day!!!


----------



## dborgers

BTW, Andy got his CeeNU (6 10mg capsules) tonight in a Taco Bell soft shell chicken taco. Then he stole my two when I left the room. LOL He left the hot sauce packets untouched. Wrappers from the den to the bedroom when I came back upstairs from checking in on Mystery Poodle Boy. LOL Ah, good boy, Andy. Always vigilant when there's food around. After 10 years he still worries he won't get enough to eat. Aw. He was still really skinny when we adopted him after 2 weeks in the golden rescue.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Always51 beat me to it. Matt is my vote for a name, too. 

Poor little thing. It sounds like he may never have lived in a home. You and your wife are such good people. I hope you and your friend have good luck finding him a forever home.


----------



## HolDaisy

I like Lucky or Matty  let us know which one you go with.
Sounds like you're winning him round. He's certainly a lucky boy finding you and your wife and such a lovely home. He's gonna look great after his spa day!

Loved your story about Andy stealing the tacos


----------



## cgriffin

First off, lol about Andy.  I am glad he left the hot sauce packets alone 
I am glad that you have such a great veterinary team that takes good care of him 

What a heartwarming story about your little rescue. That is such a great thing for you to do, thank you so much!
Are you sure you will be able to give him up again? 
When I took in my little stray hit by car dachshund two years ago, I was determined to find him a home or a good rescue. Well, I found neither and the only rescue that wanted to take him, I was not thrilled about. So, he stayed with us and is a part of the family 

Good luck with "Matty". I am glad he is doing so well.
Might want to deflea the basement though after the fleas have vacated Matty. Some may not have been killed and are hiding in the furniture. 

Hugs to all your furry kids 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Karen519

*Aw-www*

He is SO LUCKY to have come to your house!! I love Lucky or Matt, whichever name you choose for him.
Did you say how old you think he is?

He looks like a Malti-Poo, or could he be a Bichon Frise or part Bichon?


----------



## dborgers

Thank you 

Andy's ankle feels normal now. Yeah!! Another week or so and we can go out again and have some fun. His coat is finally feeling a little thicker. He's very soft and huggable  

"Lucky Matty" is at the groomer. He got a clean bill of health at the vets and his vaccinations beforehand. Jane bought him a Santa Claus sweater to help keep off the chill when he comes back from his spa day. 

The consensus at the vets is he's an unneutered 1-2 year old Maltipoo. Jane asked about mildly sedating him before he went to the groomer. The vet, a woman, said she usually doesn't. When a male tech went to get him, he came back and said "I'm sending you with an Ace tablet" LOL. He must have been snapped at. All this is so new to the little guy. He should come around in a couple of days, especially since he'll have the run of the house and yard now that we know he's 100% healthy.

I stayed up with him until 6 am. He ate a lot of dog food and cried every time I left the basement, but settled down after 10 or 15 minutes when I went to bed. His tail wagged when I'd come back down. I'll post some pics of him all cleaned up when he gets back later this afternoon. With Christmas approaching, I suspect he'll be here for at least a few days. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Karen519

*Matty*

Matty sure sounds like one lucky boy and he might be home already!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Matty sure sounds like one lucky boy and he might be home already!


Ha!  I guess we'll find out. If he and Katie play well together we might have a couple little fur kids who enjoy each other's company. He needs to get the family jewels snipped off. The next couple days may present images unsuitable for work, and Katie wondering why this strange dog is 'hugging' her so tightly! 

As time moves on I guess we'll see what God and His angels have in mind


----------



## dborgers

Page hung up. Double post of above.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I think he looks like a "Pip"...in more ways than one


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny, that's so nice of you to rescue Matty! One of my neighbors rescued a dog in a similar situation, who looks like your little guy! He named him Bentley and Bentley and Barkley the Golden are quite a pair!


----------



## Karen519

*Matty*

Katie is fixed right? When will she and Matty meet?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Katie is fixed right? When will she and Matty meet?


They met through the bars of the crate last night. In an hour they'll meet face to face here. We're on our way to get him and I'm going to video us picking him up. He should look like quite a different little man.  It's taken from 10:30 am until now to get him cleaned up. 

We'll see how it goes. Without him being fixed he may hump Katie a lot. "I'm a good looking French, you're French, I'm a guy, you a girl. Wad es de problem, mon cherie?"

He barely weighed 7 pounds at the vets. A tasty dinner, Santa sweater, and new adventures await him.


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> Danny, that's so nice of you to rescue Matty! One of my neighbors rescued a dog in a similar situation, who looks like your little guy! He named him Bentley and Bentley and Barkley the Golden are quite a pair!


It'll be interesting to see how they react to each other. Main thing is I don't want him pestering Katie or Andy incessantly.


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> I think he looks like a "Pip"...in more ways than one


Guess we'll name him temporarily. Small dogs seem to be afflicted with frou frou names LOL

Off we go to get him. Back in a bit ...


----------



## Claire's Friend

Can't wait to see the makeover !!!


----------



## Thalie

I am so glad to see that Andy's ankle problem is resolved and that he will soon be allowed back to exercise and play.

Matty/Pip does not realize it fully but he is a lucky lucky boy to have let himself be caught by you. What a pitiful shape the little thing was in  I hope all the furries will go along.


----------



## Waggily Tail

Aww, Lucky Matty found you & will have a Merry Christmas & live happily ever after because of you...whatever his name may be. There is a Santa Claus!


----------



## dborgers

We're back. No doubt he feels better than he has in a long time. Definitely looks a whole lot better. 

Now that his true physical condition can be seen, it's obvious he's grossly underweight at 7 pounds. He _should_ weigh between 12-14 pounds. You can see and feel every bone. He feels like literally nothing but skin and bones, skeleton-like. The pictures don't do his emaciation justice (mostly because my photography sucks LOL). From the looks of things I'd say he's been on the streets for weeks to have lost half his body weight, or been neglected as well.

That's the only negative.

His 'big reveal' was in Page's arms (she owns the grooming business, Country Critters). Russell usually does Katie, but Page felt she'd be a better fit with this being his first time and all. She worked on him from 10:30 am until 6 pm tonight and we ensured her Christmas would be extra merry for all that work. Jane brought a new Santa Paws shirt to keep him warm now that he doesn't have all that hair for insulation.

Andy is his usual "ya, whatever is cool with me" self. Took a look at the little guy and wagged his tail. Katie went under the bed, but that's because there were cameras out. She HATES cameras with a passion. As much, if not more, than Greta Garbo did later in life LOL Her reaction to him is more curiosity than anything at this point. She's pretty easy going too. And quite the comedian and outspoken advocate for herself. All is well. I even put a Christmas ribbon on the front of the sedan. The Christmas spirit is alive around here 

Here are some shots from just now:

DRUM ROLL PLEASE ....

The Big Reveal (with Page, his spa coordinator today)



















Tossing away the old collar, signifying his new beginning










His new collar (and the temporary leash we brought)










The pictures don't really do justice to how emaciated his poor little body is. Just skin and bones. You can even see his neck bones in person










Top down (more or less .. I'm a bad photographer! LOL)










When we got home we brought out Katie so they could meet in neutral territory. Curiosity more than anything on both of their parts. Again, I apologize for my horrible photography. I should patent the "Shakycam" .. i.e., the opposite of the Steadycam). I must learn to be still LOL










We came inside and into Jane's office, where he got his new Santa Paws shirt










After 10 minutes and some food he jumped up in the easy chair in Jane's office, and from there on top of a portable table next to it, where he fell instantly and soundly asleep ... on top of a book about angels.










He's napping right now and will most likely sleep a lot the next few days, now that his 2 or 3 or 4 week ordeal is over. 

I suspect we'll be the foster parents at least until he's in tip top physical and emotional condition again, provided no issues arise with Andy or Katie. So far he's the perfect house guest. You can just see him go 'ah' when I gently pet his bony body. He's a goodhearted little boy 

Well, Jane has some dinner ready and a DVD to watch. We're all going to snuggle up on the couch and relax like our Christmas house guest. Little man is napping on a chair here in the basement. He'll follow me. He knows I know where food is LOL. Already knows how to use the dog door and has been in and out of it a few times. 

Katie and Andy will show him the ropes and help him settle in with welcoming paws. 

Thank you all for being as awesome as you are 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Claire's Friend

Crying so many happy tears right now. He looks amazing, I can not believe that is the same dog. Does your groomer have a web site or something that we can write and thank her for all her help ??? What a Christmas miracle. If you don't end up keeping him, we have to find the PERFECT home for him. THANK YOU a million times for saving him.:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::thanks:


----------



## dborgers

We just finished watching a movie. No troubles between anyone. He's feeling safe. Katie likes to grab the end of the footrest at the end of the day on most days, so she didn't mind that little man got some much needed affection. He's taller than she is, but they're about the same length. For comparison, Katie (R) weights 13 pounds and he's only 7 pounds. Carrying him is like carrying a skeleton with fur. Every bone is protruding. He'll enjoy getting fattened up and healthy.  











Andy watched the movie and/or napped in front of the couch in the den. Sometimes he likes up on the couch, though he usually gets hot and climbs down. He's always welcome on any piece of furniture in the house. Mi casa, Andy's casa.


----------



## Always51

he'll be spoiled rotten for sure  he now looks like more of a poodle to me..

edit ..they will ALL be spoiled rotten


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> Crying so many happy tears right now. He looks amazing, I can not believe that is the same dog. Does your groomer have a web site or something that we can write and thank her for all her help ??? What a Christmas miracle


Thank you  The transformation is something to behold, isn't it? Santa Claus works in mysterious ways! 

The name of the shop that does our grooming is Country Critters Pet Pawlor. Page, who cleaned him up this time, owns it. Russell usually does our dogs, but Page went ahead and spa'ed him out because he still growled a little bit at Russell. I doubt that'll ever happen again. Little man is turning into a big love bug. They've done our grooming for at least 20 years and truly love dogs. All sweetheart people who've been there forever.

Country Critters Pet Pawlor
Country Critters Pet Pawlor


----------



## dborgers

Always51 said:


> he'll be spoiled rotten for sure  he now looks like more of a poodle to me..
> 
> edit ..they will ALL be spoiled rotten


His fur is more like a bichon or maltese ... not the curly, coarse hair most poodles I've seen have. Very soft, like Katie's. 

Maybe poodle with some maltese or bichon?



Claire's Friend said:


> we have to find the PERFECT home for him. THANK YOU a million times for saving him.


It's a deal! We're just gonna roll with the flow and see what happens. He's welcome to live here for as long as it takes him to return to the healthy little guy full of fun and love God made him  Saving lost dogs is the only option  He's curled up on the chair next to me right now, glad he was caught. Aw. I'd bet he'll sleep a whole lot in the coming days. He has a lot of recuperation to do. Loving all the food, as you might imagine. Little bits at a time as we build him up so as not to upset his stomach


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I can't imagine a better place for him to recuperate. He's a lucky, lucky dog to have ended up with you. Thank you for reminding me that there are good people.


----------



## dborgers

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> I can't imagine a better place for him to recuperate. He's a lucky, lucky dog to have ended up with you. Thank you for reminding me that there are good people.


Thank you for your kind comment.  Luckily, we're both lifelong dog lovers who've had many strays either come to our house or we've crossed paths with on the street. Each experience helps us more than it helps them.

What's REALLY lucky is that Jane and I happened to be both looking out a kitchen window as he ran down the sidewalk on the other side of the street, at dusk. We don't usually spend much time looking out those windows that time of day. God's perfect timing   When things like this happen I'm one who doesn't lean towards coincidence, but providence. It's a blessing to have him in our home, warming our hearts over his plight. 

My sister and I were rescues (from an orphanage). Guess we roll with our own kind LOL


----------



## Doug

Whoa it is amazing what a little bit of tender loving care from the right people can do.
He looks as though all of his Christmas' have come at once! What a lucky boy!

Congrats on the awesome work that you do  

MERRY Christmas!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Doug said:


> Whoa it is amazing what a little bit of tender loving care from the right people can do.
> He looks as though all of his Christmas' have come at once! What a lucky boy!
> 
> Congrats on the awesome work that you do
> 
> MERRY Christmas!!!!


Merry Christmas to you as well! 

He's a very, very brave little boy. Running around in 30 degree temperatures and high winds with nothing but the matted fur over his bones, he kept going for as long as he's been on the streets, and at half the weight he should be. He may be small, but he has a gigantic spirit and a lot of heart. Pretty heroic if you ask me.


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a wonderful transformation to see! Danny, you rock!! Please give hugs for me to everyone in your home- furkids included!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It doesn't get any better than this, what a wonderful heartwarming story, one that is needed with all the recent tragedy. 

Matty is one very lucky little guy, he is going to thrive. You can already tell he knows he is safe and will be loved.


----------



## Karen519

*Matty*



dborgers said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well!
> 
> He's a very, very brave little boy. Running around in 30 degree temperatures and high winds with nothing but the matted fur over his bones, he kept going for as long as he's been on the streets, and at half the weight he should be. He may be small, but he has a gigantic spirit and a lot of heart. Pretty heroic if you ask me.


I love all of the pictures of Matty's Grooming Day and of Katie, and Andy!!
It choked me up when you said that Matty fell asleep on the book of Angels!!
I dare say that Matty has found HEAVEN at your house! 
What could be more heartwarming than curling up with our dogs to enjoy TV or a movie!!
Kisses and hugs to Matty-looking at his face I see poodle. Many years ago I had a Bichon Frise that I think had some poodle in her and her name was Mimi!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh wow he looks so much better now!! Your groomer has done a wonderful job with him. I can see the transformation he's made since been with you the past few days and how content and happy he looks on those last photos  I just love his little Santa jumper, too cute!

He's definitely ended up in the right place for him to recuperate, and I have a feeling it's going to be his best Christmas ever. I'm sure it'll all work out as it's meant to and if he's meant to stay with you or find a new home, then he will  Merry Christmas!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry...duplicate post


----------



## cgriffin

Great transformation and such precious pictures. 
Little Matty found his guardian angels
Hm, everybody seems to look very comfy and cozy and in harmony together..... early christmas present?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Everyone has said it, you and Jane are the best. Gods Angels on earth.

Thank You for all that you do for rescues, strays and lifting up our spirits. 

God Bless!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow, wow, WOW!!

I got all teary when I saw the "after" pictures. What a transformation. He must feel SO much better. And he looks so much happier, too. Poor dear. It sounds like he has some anxiety with men, but he doesn't seem to mind you, Danny? I guess he recognizes deep kindness and a good heart. 

Honestly, you and Jane are truly special people. I feel lucky to know you, even though I only actually "know" you through this forum. But you are an inspiration. 

And I am SO glad to hear Andy's ankle is better!! He'll be out romping and playing in no time!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's ankle is good. Another few days and we'll start exercise. I am going to get him 10 water treadmill sessions. They may help or not, but he LOVES the water, so it'll at least be fun for him. His muscles aren't atrophied to a great degree, but with the Prednisone and now 5 weeks of no activity they do seem smaller than they were say a year ago. We'll get him built up again. Just getting out and exercising will help a lot.

Matty slept on the bed last night. Found the dogs stairs all on his own. When I woke up he was sleeping on Jane's pillow. He loves getting his belly rubbed and will roll over in a New York minute for belly rubs. As thin as he is, and with his long legs in comparison to his body length, he looks like he's walking on stilts.


----------



## KiwiD

that little pup is lucky to have found his way to you. What a transformation. 

Wishing your family a very Merry Christmas and a special hug to your boy Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you  A very Merry Christmas to you all.

I'm going to my buddy's house for a little Christmas get together where Buddy the Rescue (who *Laura* adopted) stayed when Andy had his surgery last year. I'll be showing him Buddy updates. The Christmas spirit is huge this year


----------



## Karen519

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas to you, Jane, Andy, Katie and Matty!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Merry Christmas to you all (and your new little Christmas guest Matty ) Hope he's settling in, and I'm pretty sure it's going to be his best one ever!


----------



## Lilliegrace

Merry Xmas to all but ESP to my beloved Andy who has taught us all about courage and love

To all forum members God bless you all

Gracie and her family


----------



## *Laura*

Danny, you and Jane are true dog angels. I don't think it's a coincidence that so many dogs in need have found their way to you over the years. It warms my heart to think how wonderful he must feel being cleaned up, being fed and feeling safe enough to sleep deeply. This little fellow is as lucky as my Buddy was to be rescued by you. Thank you so much.


----------



## dborgers

Andy, Katie, and little man are all hanging out in the kitchen. Jane is cooking a full on Christmas dinner for tomorrow, so they've refused their own food and have dedicated themselves to supervising and giving us "the look". LOL

We're thinking of Buddy and Laura and their wonderful family of skin and fur relatives, smiling at the wonder of the Christmas miracle last year and all the love that's flowed throughout the year between Laura and Buddy. It lit our house up like the White House Christmas tree last year, and brings smiles that haven't lost their luster this year.

Thank you all for the wonderful gift of your support and encouragement throughout this past year. Andy is going to get his first little walk in weeks tomorrow. I'm going to take him to Centennial Park and let him walk on the grass and see the squirrels. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Chanukah to you all 

Peace on Earth and good will to man


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Happy holidays to you and yours Danny. Give Andy some extra hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## dborgers

Meggie'sMom said:


> Happy holidays to you and yours Danny. Give Andy some extra hugs and kisses from me.


Merry Christmas to you as well. I'll throw in some bites of turkey as well.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just came to see how the new little man is making out. Seems like he is fitting in perfectly, taking up cooking observations with Andy and Katie.

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## dborgers

Sweet Girl said:


> Just came to see how the new little man is making out. Seems like he is fitting in perfectly, taking up cooking observations with Andy and Katie.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


He's doing very well, thanks.  He's the perfect house guest. Looking especially good in one of the two new jackets he got for Christmas. 

They all spent Christmas dinner laying by the table. No one was rude. No overt begging. They all had turkey and some green bean casserole. Little man loves all the food that's around. He's livin' the life!! LOL

I hope you and Tesia are having a great day together. How wonderful she's feeling better


----------



## love never dies

dborgers said:


> Andy is going to get his first little walk in weeks tomorrow. I'm going to take him to Centennial Park and let him walk on the grass and see the squirrels.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Chanukah to you all
> 
> Peace on Earth and good will to man


 
Merry Christmas and Happy Chanukah - Andy and his people  
Enjoy your walk, the park, the food and holdiays


----------



## Dwyllis

Have just been reading the last few pages of your thread, Danny. So having a catch up on a thankfully cooler Boxing Day here in NZ .....you guys will still be enjoying Christmas Day. I an so pleased to hear that Andy is doing well. I bet he will be totally exuberant when he has his first walk outdoors again. Loki has not been able to go for walks this last few days, due to a Hotspot on his throat ....so vet did not want him wearing a collar or harness for a while. His lovely little ruff has been shaven off, but thankfully he has nice feathering coming out on his tail & legs, so still looks handsome. We took him to the park for some off-leash roaming on Christmas Eve with our two sons visiting, & again for a quiet walk around the neighbourhood at 11pm last night, when our meltingly-hot Christmas Day had cooled down a little bit. Muggy today, but will drive over to a forest we haven't been to before, & give his legs a stretch in the cool of the trees. 

Heart-warming story about young Matty. Thank heavens for people like you & Jane. I have a feeling Matty just might have found his forever home, but if not, he is certainly getting a taste of what it is like to be loved & wanted & cared for. Imagine what he would be doing right now, if you guys had not gone all out to rescue him. It doesn't 't bear thinking about. I saw the body of a young dog just thrown into a ditch a few days ago .....horrifically thin & abused. It made me cry, but my DH, who has rescued in the past, said "be happy that no-one will ever hurt him again". 

Hope you all have a wonderful festive season. We are looking forward to our young Gordon Setter joining us in three days .....I guess in a way we can look upon him as a rescue. He has not been starved or neglected, but he has spent most of his seven months living in a boarding kennel, not knowing the love & joy of living in a family situation. Will keep following this thread.


----------



## dborgers

love never dies said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Chanukah - Andy and his people
> Enjoy your walk, the park, the food and holdays


Thank you  Mission Accomplished! It's raining now, may turn into snow of sleet. We're all cozy inside. Everyone had a little bit too much to eat 



Dwyllis said:


> Have just been reading the last few pages of your thread, Danny. So having a catch up on a thankfully cooler Boxing Day here in NZ .....you guys will still be enjoying Christmas Day. I an so pleased to hear that Andy is doing well. I bet he will be totally exuberant when he has his first walk outdoors again. Loki has not been able to go for walks this last few days, due to a Hotspot on his throat ....so vet did not want him wearing a collar or harness for a while. His lovely little ruff has been shaven off, but thankfully he has nice feathering coming out on his tail & legs, so still looks handsome. We took him to the park for some off-leash roaming on Christmas Eve with our two sons visiting, & again for a quiet walk around the neighbourhood at 11pm last night, when our meltingly-hot Christmas Day had cooled down a little bit. Muggy today, but will drive over to a forest we haven't been to before, & give his legs a stretch in the cool of the trees.
> 
> Heart-warming story about young Matty. Thank heavens for people like you & Jane. I have a feeling Matty just might have found his forever home, but if not, he is certainly getting a taste of what it is like to be loved & wanted & cared for. Imagine what he would be doing right now, if you guys had not gone all out to rescue him. It doesn't 't bear thinking about. I saw the body of a young dog just thrown into a ditch a few days ago .....horrifically thin & abused. It made me cry, but my DH, who has rescued in the past, said "be happy that no-one will ever hurt him again".
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful festive season. We are looking forward to our young Gordon Setter joining us in three days .....I guess in a way we can look upon him as a rescue. He has not been starved or neglected, but he has spent most of his seven months living in a boarding kennel, not knowing the love & joy of living in a family situation. Will keep following this thread.


He's gonna just melt into your arms.  Yes, you are rescuing him from a bad situation. I'll bet once he gets a taste of your family's love his tail will never quit wagging. He's a lucky, lucky boy  Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now catching up on your Christmas miracle!! Thanks so much for saving Matty and taking such good care of him! So glad that Andy is doing well. Wishing you all a Merry Christmas!


----------



## dborgers

*Scenes Of Christmas Around Here*

We had our Christmas, then my mother-in-law and brother-in-law came over for presents and Christmas dinner this afternoon. 

We're so blessed to still have Andy with us this year. My best present  Last year at this time he was having serious issues early in chemo. This year he's doing well. Just as we were heading out to go to Centennial Park for a walk it started raining, so that idea went kaput. Andy was just as happy to munch on turkey. We'll give it a try later in the week when it's supposed to be dry again.

PICS:

Andy hanging out in the kitchen at 5 am. He 'supervised' all the cooking. He was licking his chops so loudly and giving me 'the look', so I made him an egg to go with his breakfast.










Little rescue man waiting for breakfast at 7 am










Katie catching a treat before dinner










2 seconds later she dashed out the dog door after seeing the camera. She HATES cameras. Who knows why?










BIL, Andy, Jane, and MIL. Jane is opening a jacket my MIL bought for little rescue man.










Little rescue man in one of his new sweaters










Golden puppy throw over the couch in the den










Andy arrives for Christmas dinner. I tried to get his face, but he was in a hurry to find his place next to me for dinner. Paid off for him LOL










I hope you all had a nice Christmas Day. Having Andy with us still was my best present.

BTW, we're holding off naming little rescue man until we know his personality better.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Danny ...what a great Christmas story ..... It's what Christmas is all about !!! and it's going on in real time .... One word ...THANKS ....your past year has made me feel that there IS truly hope out there !


----------



## Dallas Gold

Great Christmas story and photos! Merry belated Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## Always51

Danny..wonderful pics of a wonderful family!! Merry late Christmas to you and all..


----------



## cgriffin

Great pictures, I am glad you guys had so much fun.
Little man looks like one of the family.......
Hm, I understand about waiting for his personality to come through before naming. 
I kind of like "Little Man", lol. I had a guinea pig with that name, he was one of my favorites 

Been snowing here and we have a dusting, I guess it is heading your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

What wonderful pictures and FAMILY is what Christmas is all above.
Love to see the furkids enjoying themselves and Andy is truly a
Christmas Miracle and surely the best GIFT EVER!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your Christmas, what a wonderful home full of love.

Looks like Andy, Katie, and little man really had a great Christmas.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Lovely photos. I can relate to Andy being your best gift this year. After I opened my gifts yesterday, all of which were wonderful, I went and kissed Tesia's nose and said, "you're still my best gift." 

Love the Little Man's new sweaters - he really looks happy and at home. 

Glad you all had such a nice holiday!


----------



## HolDaisy

Lovely photos thanks for sharing! So happy that Andy was able to share a special Christmas with you all after everything he's been through, looks like you all had a great time. Aw little rescue man in his new jumper is too cute  he looks like he's really come out his shell now. Keep us posted when you find a suitable name for him


----------



## Karen519

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas from Ken, I, Tucker and Tonka!


----------



## dborgers

Karen, those photos are SO sweet. Glad you had a joyful Christmas

You two are special people. Such kind hearts.


----------



## Karen519

*Thanks*

That's so sweet of you to say! We have very Lovable dogs!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Wow, so much happened since I was on the forum last time! Thank you for all you did for that little guy. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family. Special hugs and belly rubs for sweet Andy.


----------



## dborgers

*A Name For Little Rescue Man*

Jane and I spent some time today trying out names with different vowel and consonant combinations to see which he responded to the most positively and consistently, giving equal thought to matching his personality. He's very small but has a huge heart and very laid back way about him. Doesn't demand anything. Quietly climbs in your lap or next to you and lays down. Loves affection. He's so small I can pet his whole chest and belly at the same time with one hand. 

There was one name he responds to every time: "OLLIE". It sounds friendly too ... like him. 

I just now looked up what "Ollie" means and was pleasantly surprised. It fits him  Peacefulness is such a good quality. Something Jane and I have always held out hope mankind will aspire to. 

*Ollie*

*The name Ollie is a baby boy name.*​ 
*Latin Meaning: *
The name Ollie is a Latin baby name. In Latin the meaning of the name Ollie is: *Olive (symbol of peace); peaceful.*

*French Meaning**: *
The name Ollie is a French baby name. In French the meaning of the name Ollie is: *Olive tree.*

*German Meaning: *
The name Ollie is a German baby name. In German the meaning of the name Ollie is: *Elf army**. Can also be a Relic, ancestral heritage.*

(He _is_ small and efl-ish ... and mighty courageous, strong and well intentioned of heart. He survived and stuck up for himself with his last ounce of courage while extremely malnourished and underweight, dirty, and boney tired. But he didn't lose the peaceful and affectionate nature that is apparent as the foundation of his personality, one that only needed a gentle touch and a few hours to return. He's a lover, not a fighter)

*SoulUrge Number: 2 * 
People with this name have a deep inner desire for love and companionship, and want to work with others to achieve peace and harmony.

How do you like the name "OLLIE"? 


















Even in a longer maltese/bichon type hair style (poorly represented below in his bedraggled state) he looks like an Ollie:










I'm telling Jane that the day he comes home from the groomer looking like this is the day I MOVE OUT!! LOL:










​


----------



## Always51

I reckon Ollie is a great name!! yes! it does suit him well  Happy Ollie day!! hehehe


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ollie is great (Oliver as a more formal name??)!! Congrats on finding a great name! Now does that mean he's staying with you as a forever dog?


----------



## Sweet Girl

He is a perfect Ollie!! I love it. So are ya keeping him? :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> Ollie is great (Oliver as a more formal name??)!! Congrats on finding a great name! Now does that mean he's staying with you as a forever dog?


We're open to the idea.  If he has a formal name it could either be 'Oliver' (like Twist) or the French 'Olivier', like Sir Laurence. I'll have to ask him which he prefers LOL



Always51 said:


> I reckon Ollie is a great name!! yes! it does suit him well  Happy Ollie day!! hehehe


Thank you.  He responds to it well. Quite the lap dog. In fact, he's in my lap right now.



Sweet Girl said:


> He is a perfect Ollie!! I love it. So are ya keeping him? :wavey:


We probably won't make a decision for a few weeks until he's 100% and we're sure Andy's leg is 100% OK and the infection doesn't return. Ollie won't be going anywhere for awhile in either event.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sounds like he's going to be a forever dog!!


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> Sounds like he's going to be a forever dog!!


We need to see how Katie feels about it over time, how Andy's leg fares, and consider whether or not Ollie would have a happier life as an only dog or a 2nd dog. Making sure all the fur kids are as happy as they can be is paramount in the end.

I never thought a poodle could be this laid back. A far cry from the French poodles I had to confront on my paper route who wanted to bite my ankles off! LOL I don't know anything about toy poodles, but this guy is a little snuggler who's happy to curl up on your lap or lay his head on your shoulder when you hold him. I woke up this morning to him leaping on my chest and kissing my face. He's an affectionate little bug  

Jane and I are enjoying his company. He's very easy to have around. Never demanding, usually curled up in a comfy place near or on someone. IMO, if he can get a wonderful forever home where he'd be the only boy or only the 2nd dog that would be the ideal situation. Three dogs is a different dynamic than two. Just want to make sure he can get all the love and attention he wants the next 14 or 15 years of life ahead of him. We'll see what happens as time goes on. He has some recuperating to do yet.


----------



## cgriffin

Ollie is a great name. He sounds like such a sweetheart. 

Did Andy have a chance to get out into some snow yesterday? We just had a dusting, today it melted.


----------



## *Laura*

Back now after being away up north for a few days. Ollie is a great name for the little guy. He looks so sweet and so happy...perfect name. It's nice to see ALL the puppies including shy little Katie. (She's so cute when she runs away from the camera). Looks like fun was had by all especially at dinnertime


----------



## hubbub

My goodness - I've missed a huge adventure!!! I'm thrilled to see that everything is going well with little Ollie, Katie and Andy  No doubt Christmas was extra special for all the "beings" in your household.

And Karen, your pictures are wonderful!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  Everybody - skin and fur - had a great time. 



*Laura* said:


> Back now after being away up north for a few days. Ollie is a great name for the little guy. He looks so sweet and so happy...perfect name. It's nice to see ALL the puppies including shy little Katie. (She's so cute when she runs away from the camera). Looks like fun was had by all especially at dinnertime


Sounds like you guys are having great days as well. Looking forward to pics when you have time. LOVED the one especially where he's 'getting a pass' for being on the furniture with you and your sister. So sweet. What a beautiful little boy you have. The pictures are adorable. Of course, as Buddy's Dogfather I think every single one is LOL  

Here are a couple quick vids of Andy joining in the Christmas spirit. I am helpless against 'the look' LOL The slightest sound of a tinkling fork or other signs food is moving gets Andy's instant attention. Aw. He had a dinner of turkey breast meat, a little green bean casserole, a spoonful of jello, and one Hawaiian roll. Got his pills and bedtime Denamarin in little slices of turkey and went to bed with a smile on his face.

Andy arrives and takes his place next to me, then an eyewitness view of him hitting pay dirt at dinner :


----------



## HolDaisy

Ollie really is a great name, and it does suit him  I hope you decide to keep him, but if you feel it's best to find him another forever home I'm sure he will be forever grateful to you for saving him 

Love your videos of Andy at Christmas dinner. Reminded me so much of Daisy as she used to do exactly that, just casually sit wherever the food was with her big brown eyes fixated lol.


----------



## Doug

Ollie is a great name
What does Andy think of him?

I love the video of Andy. He is so well behaved.


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Ollie really is a great name, and it does suit him  I hope you decide to keep him, but if you feel it's best to find him another forever home I'm sure he will be forever grateful to you for saving him
> 
> Love your videos of Andy at Christmas dinner. Reminded me so much of Daisy as she used to do exactly that, just casually sit wherever the food was with her big brown eyes fixated lol.


Thanks, Hollie  Ya, big brown eyes can turn someone to mush in a hurry LOL



Doug said:


> Ollie is a great name
> What does Andy think of him?
> 
> I love the video of Andy. He is so well behaved.


Thanks, Doug  Andy's reaction to anything and everything is "whatever is going on is cool with me". He's been the perfectly well behaved boy from Day 1 we adopted him at 1 or 2 years old nearly 10 years ago.


----------



## dborgers

hubbub said:


> My goodness - I've missed a huge adventure!!! I'm thrilled to see that everything is going well with little Ollie, Katie and Andy  No doubt Christmas was extra special for all the "beings" in your household.


It's like the Rat Pack would say in 1950's Vegas: "there's a lot of love in the room". We're all pretty happy campers around here. Especially them since I roasted a chicken for everyone to share at dinner tonight


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Love the name Ollie/Oliver!! Tucker and Tonka want to come live at your house, since you give people food!! Andy is such a gentle and sweet soul-he know Ollie needs love, too!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's limping again. Crap


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I'm sorry!!

Was Andy out running or walking at all?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> I'm sorry!!
> 
> Was Andy out running or walking at all?


No. His ankle is pretty warm to the touch again. Either inflammation or an infection is back. Nothing I can do about it now. Both vets are gone until Wednesday.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So sorry! Is he eating and drinking normally? Does Andy seem to be in pain?


----------



## hubbub

Sending lots of healing thoughts Andy's way. :crossfing


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> So sorry! Is he eating and drinking normally? Does Andy seem to be in pain?


He is eating and drinking normally. I'd imagine he's in some pain in that leg/ankle. 

I spoke with a tech (and friend) of Andy's regular vet. She's going to leave a different antibiotic I can pick up, a different one than the 20 day series Andy did until last week that seemed to have cleared up the infection. if it's an infection, the goal is to nip it in the bud this time before it spreads again to his leg from his ankle. It could just be inflammation, but better safe than sorry if it is an infection that didn't quite clear all the way with the last antibiotic. Fingers crossed.

Andy's oncologist forgot to call in a refill for Tramadol (pain relief) after last Thursday's visit and it ran out. So, he doesn't have pain relief in his system right now. Getting to the root cause of what's ailing his ankle is key, IMO. Dr. Vancil is starting him on Gabapentin, an anti-seizure med that blocks pain. Andy's arthritis can be treated. I suspect we'll be back on track in no time.


----------



## cgriffin

Can your regular vet prescribe Tramadol for Andy?
I hope Andy feels better soon. I think our less than perfect weather does not help either.
If it was an arthritis issue, that can get aggravated by the cold wet weather. 
Keeping my fingers crossed that Andy feels better real fast.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Danny, have you heard of Animal Reiki Treatment?

I used it for Frankie and Dylan, I had good results with Frankie when he tore his ACL and couldn't have surgery.

Give him HUGS & Kisses!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Is there anyway you can have someone refill Andy's tramadol?


----------



## *Laura*

Oh no. I'm so sorry that Andy's limping again. Poor sweetie. I hope you can get your hands on some pain meds but glad you got another round of antibiotics. Give him a big hug from Buddy and I


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Is there anyway you can have someone refill Andy's tramadol?


Mission accomplished 



*Laura* said:


> Oh no. I'm so sorry that Andy's limping again. Poor sweetie. I hope you can get your hands on some pain meds but glad you got another round of antibiotics. Give him a big hug from Buddy and I


Thanks  Jane picked up Tramadol and Andy now has 2 in his system. Should help with the pain. I'll be going tomorrow to his regular vet's office to pick up another antibiotic Angie (one of Dr. Root's techs) is leaving for me in case it's an infection and not just inflammation. The Gabapentin should help with pain management too. He'll start that tonight.


----------



## *Laura*

Andy you have one amazing Dad and Mom ... I hope you feel better


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Laura  Mostly I want to play and run around. Weeks cooped up inside isn't anyone's idea of fun. Hopefully, this new med will help me feel better. Dad and mom want to know what's going on with my ankle. I may not feel pain, but need whatever is at the root of the ankle problems to go away. Arthritis pain we can deal with with meds.

Tell Buddy I said hello. I really enjoy the pics of him having fun. What a great boy! And you're a great mom too!! 

- Andy


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy: Hope the pain meds are making you feel better and that the new antibiotic will do the trick. Your Mom and Dad are the best!


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> Tell Buddy I said hello. I really enjoy the pics of him having fun. What a great boy! And you're a great mom too!!
> 
> - Andy


Hi Andy. My Mom passed along your hello and right back at you bro. We have lots of snow. I wish you could visit and play in the snow with me. I hope your ankle feels better soon. 

Buddy


----------



## dborgers

I picked up the new antibiotic. $5 a pill/20 pills/2 a day for 10 days. His little immune system isn't what it should be because of the chemo, so his body is having a hard time fighting off this infection. After 20 days of the previous antibiotic (Clava xxxxx) the swelling went away, but his left front ankle was still warmer to the touch than the right. I hoped it would finish clearing up after 20 days of the previous antibiotic (Clavaxxxxxx?).

Above and below the ankle, Andy's leg isn't swelling yet as before, but his ankle began swelling again yesterday and is pretty warm to the touch, so it's still an active infection. I hope this nips it in the bud before his leg starts swelling up and down its length as before. The heat is a definite sign of inflammation and/or infection. It's quite troubling to contemplate what comes next if this doesn't clear up. 

Any prayers would be appreciated.  They've worked before. Thanks


----------



## Doug

Extra prayers being sent your way Andy!!
It is so hard to watch an inflammation flare up especially when it means not being allowed to have a good romp!


----------



## dborgers

Doug said:


> Extra prayers being sent your way Andy!!
> It is so hard to watch an inflammation flare up especially when it means not being allowed to have a good romp!


Thanks, Doug (or 'Mrs. Doug'?) 

I so hope this new antibiotic will kill it once and for all. I'm not sure if there are options left if it doesn't. If it was just arthritis, we could deal with and treat that, as we've been doing. The swelling and limping is indicative of an infection. Not good in a chemo patient with a suppressed immune system. The drag is he's doing so well otherwise. Weeks of no fun on borrowed time sucks.

I'm following T's thread daily. You're doing such a wonderful job


----------



## Doug

You did see some encouraging signs of improvement so he almost got there! Hopefully these antibiotics finally do the trick!

At least while walks are not on your agenda there are lots of other fun and games going on in your house.

As for tender loving care I haven't got a patch on you 

X Mrs Doug

(Doug is the name I adopted when I first came to the forum and was dealing with a 4 month old pup who was digging holes. I thought that this was going to be his quirk. We joked that we should have called him Doug so Doug was actually his nick name at that time. He doesn't dig holes anymore but it reminds me of his cute shenanigans as a pup. )


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending lots of extra prayers Andy's way! Really hope that the new antibiotic helps him soon, he's such a good boy.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Bunches of love and prayers for our precious Andy. Candle lit tonight to lead the healing to Andy.


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> I picked up the new antibiotic. $5 a pill/20 pills/2 a day for 10 days. His little immune system isn't what it should be because of the chemo, so his body is having a hard time fighting off this infection. After 20 days of the previous antibiotic (Clava xxxxx) the swelling went away, but his left front ankle was still warmer to the touch than the right. I hoped it would finish clearing up after 20 days of the previous antibiotic (Clavaxxxxxx?).
> 
> Above and below the ankle, Andy's leg isn't swelling yet as before, but his ankle began swelling again yesterday and is pretty warm to the touch, so it's still an active infection. I hope this nips it in the bud before his leg starts swelling up and down its length as before. The heat is a definite sign of inflammation and/or infection. It's quite troubling to contemplate what comes next if this doesn't clear up.
> 
> Any prayers would be appreciated.  They've worked before. Thanks


Was Andy on Clavamox before? I wonder if they could aspirate some fluid from the ankle to culture it? We went through countless antibiotics trying to get Hannah's skin infections resolved - I understand how frustrating it is for all of you. :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks, Doug (or 'Mrs. Doug'?)
> 
> I so hope this new antibiotic will kill it once and for all. I'm not sure if there are options left if it doesn't. If it was just arthritis, we could deal with and treat that, as we've been doing. The swelling and limping is indicative of an infection. Not good in a chemo patient with a suppressed immune system. The drag is he's doing so well otherwise. Weeks of no fun on borrowed time sucks.
> 
> I'm following T's thread daily. You're doing such a wonderful job



Danny: Praying for Andy and that they find the right antibiotic to fight the infection!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really sorry to hear about this setback, hope it's minor and Andy will be back to his happy go lucky self, enjoying life very soon. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your special boy.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> Was Andy on Clavamox before? I wonder if they could aspirate some fluid from the ankle to culture it? We went through countless antibiotics trying to get Hannah's skin infections resolved - I understand how frustrating it is for all of you. :crossfing:crossfing


I was wondering the same. Tesia was on two antibiotics that didn't clear up her surgical wound infection at all. When she was transferred and operated on again, the VEC swabbed and cultured the wound - and discovered it was MRSP. She was finally put on the right antibiotic - and it cleared up. I really hope they can figure out what is ailing poor Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you 

Andy was on Clavamox for 20 days. Dr. Root did try to aspirate some fluid from the swelling, but didn't have any luck and didn't want to keep poking him. About a week into the Clavamox the swelling in his leg went down, but the left front ankle was still warmer to the touch than the other. A few days after he took his last dose, the ankle started swelling up and he was limping again. 

Now Andy's on Orbax 2x's a day for 10 days, the other antibiotic Dr. Root said treats a wide spectrum of infections. His ankle is still very warm to the touch, though the swelling around his ankle seems to have gone back down. I upped his dose of Tramadol to 100mg 2x's a day, and he's taking Gabapentin, a pain blocker.


----------



## *Laura*

Aw poor Andy. I've been thinking about him all day. I hope his ankle improves soon


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Been thinking of Andy and praying for him.


----------



## hubbub

Candle lit for Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Happy New Year to you, Jane, Andy, Katie and Ollie!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope Andy's ankle improves real soon. Happy new year to you all at Andy's house


----------



## cgriffin

I hope Andy started to feel better with all the meds.
I hope you are having a great evening and wishing you and your family, furry and non-furry, a happy New Year 2013 to come


----------



## Waggily Tail

Huge hugs & prayers for Andy and your family!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 

I have friends in from NYC. Took Andy with me as we visited the Parthenon at Centennial Park (where Andy chases squirrels). He isn't limping and his ankle seems to have gone down again. Probably the meds blocking pain and the antibiotics working on his ankle. We only walked across the lawn from where we parked to the Parthenon and back to the car. Roughly 8-10 minutes of slow walking. He really enjoyed getting outside and seeing something. Me too 

Then we went by the lake .. just driving. After I dropped them off Andy and I went to Nashville Pet Products, where I got him a bully stick, cans of tripe, some dehydrated duck hearts, pill pockets, and ordered 30 pounds of frozen tripe, which will be here next week. Andy really enjoyed being in there, smelling all the good stuff and getting duck heart treats from the staff.

I can tell Andy is somewhat confused as he gets used to the Gapapentin, which in the early days causes some brain stuff like euphoria. Also, the doubled Tramadol has him a bit loopy. I got him to eat a half a can of tripe. He's getting good at spitting out the pills while losing nothing of the food LOL He'll be adjusted to the Gabapentin in a few more days, I think. It was nice to see him enjoying getting out, although it was 90% in the car as we toured. My friend's 13 year old daughter had Andy's head in her lap and petted him nearly the whole hour and a half we drove around seeing the sights.

Your prayers are working. Thank you! 

Happy New Year to all of you wonderful people  See ya next year!!


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> I can tell Andy is somewhat confused as he gets used to the Gapapentin, which in the early days causes some brain stuff like euphoria. Also, the doubled Tramadol has him a bit loopy. I got him to eat a half a can of tripe. He's getting good at spitting out the pills while losing nothing of the food LOL He'll be adjusted to the Gabapentin in a few more days, I think.


I was worried about the Gabapentin with Andy. Hannah was a complete disaster on it - basically low-functioning. She would get stuck in corners and couldn't seem to figure out how to walk more than a few feet at a time. I'm glad Andy doesn't seem to be having such an extreme reaction though. 

There is so much joy to be found in just "getting out" even if it's simply a car ride, I'm glad you all were able to have a good time. I have to laugh at Andy spitting out his pills - Hannah does that occasionally too 

Happy New Year to your gang!


----------



## love never dies

Extra prayer for Andy.

Happy New Year 
All the Best to Andy


----------



## dborgers

hubbub said:


> I was worried about the Gabapentin with Andy. Hannah was a complete disaster on it - basically low-functioning. She would get stuck in corners and couldn't seem to figure out how to walk more than a few feet at a time. I'm glad Andy doesn't seem to be having such an extreme reaction though.
> 
> There is so much joy to be found in just "getting out" even if it's simply a car ride, I'm glad you all were able to have a good time. I have to laugh at Andy spitting out his pills - Hannah does that occasionally too
> 
> Happy New Year to your gang!


Thanks, Hubbub  I'm still kind of figuring out how the Gabapentin is affecting him. With the increased Tramadol for a few days it's hard to tell. The Tramadol @ 100mg gets him a little looped. I suppose in the coming weeks we'll get the right dosages of both down to just what is needed for pain relief for his arthritis.

Happy New Year to you and yours as well 



love never dies said:


> Extra prayer for Andy.
> 
> Happy New Year
> All the Best to Andy


Thank you for the prayers. I really appreciate them  

Wishing you a very Happy New Year


----------



## Bentleysmom

Happy New year to you and your lovely wife, and of course the real important one..Andy


----------



## Bob Dylan

Andy, we Love You, Happy New Year sweet one!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Happy New Year to you, Jane, Andy, Katie and Ollie!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Just checking on Andy. I think they really do enjoy just getting out for car rides when they aren't up for walks. Cabin fever is universal. Hope Andy is doing better very soon. Some new year's ear and belly rubs for sweet Andy!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad to see that new pain meds are helping Andy enjoy life. When he's happy, you're happy. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy New Year to your growing family, with special hugs to Andy!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny ` Happy New Year to you, Jane and the puppies. I wish Andy's health to continue to hold in 2013 and am glad that you had a chance to get out of the house. Hugs to Andy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers and hugs for sweet Andy. Happy New Year to Andy and his family.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll, and Happy New Year to you as well!! 

Andy is super finicky right now, turning up his nose at all kinds of food. He has so many meds and supplements going into his stomach (14 a day) right now maybe he doesn't feel good and/or confused by the Gabapentin?

I bought him $60+ worth of canned tripe, pill pockets, vitamin supplements, bully stick, and frozen lamb (including organ meat) at Nashville Pet Products yesterday. He turned his nose up at the lamb, doesn't want the tripe, and only seems to want what we're eating. He might be 'on strike', or maybe his tummy just doesn't feel good for all those meds going into him. He did eat most of the bully stick. Katie finished off the little piece that was left with relish.

It could also be the Gabapentin is going to need a few days before his brain settles down. It is an anti-seizure med that blocks the neurons in the brain from delivering pain signals. The antibiotics probably don't make him feel very good either. Andy isn't limping and his ankle is still warm, but not as warm as a few days ago. I so hope it cools down to feel like the other. Is it possible one ankle could be warmer than the other? Anyone experienced this?

I ordered 30 pounds of frozen tripe that'll get here next week. Based on the frozen lamb and turning up his nose at canned tripe, that may have been a waste of another $50. Any cooking suggestions?

Again, Happy New Year to you wonderful people!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Oh ya, I forgot to tell you, Andy called me and said to ask you to take him to McDonalds.

On a serious note, I hope he feels better soon! Sending hugs & prayers ♥


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Bentleysmom has a great suggestion-wonder what Andy would say to McDonald's!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Bentleysmom has a great suggestion-wonder what Andy would say to McDonald's!!


I have no doubt he'd say "YES!!!!!". 

How to get him eating the food he should is another question.

Luckily, we've kept a few extra pounds on him for times like these.

I think I'll give him an appetite stimulant. This has been going on pretty much since he stared the Gabapentin and antibiotic.


----------



## cgriffin

I was going to say what about baking or boiling some chicken breast meat for him? Does Andy like canned food? Maybe try the canned equivalent of his dry dog food?
It is hard to come up with something, given that he has been having a somewhat sensitive tummy. 
I would also think a combination of all the different meds could cause him to go off his food. 
I think with Toby sometimes the area where his arthritis is, can be a bit warmer to the touch. And you said, Andy had an infection act up, so that could still account for warmth even if not swollen.
Wishing Andy a speedy recovery and a healthy appetite!


----------



## dborgers

I'm gonna bake one of those frozen lamb chums with some green beans and broccoli. This is the first time I tried feeding him raw. He didn't go for it, even after warming it up in the microwave.

We always mix in wet with Andy's kibble. He seems to have a 'no dog food' policy in place just now


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, there's no doubt that whatever gourmet cooking you need to do, you'll do to get your boy eating again. Andy, I say ask for a thick T-bone and sweet potatoes! Fingers crossed here that Andy starts chowing again very soon!


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, are you giving tablets or the oral suspension of Gabapentin?
All I could find on Gabapentin so far is: not to give the oral suspension to dogs because it has a toxic component, don't give an antacid within 2 hours of Gabpentin, causes sedation, can cause vomiting and diarrhea. Used with caution in dogs with kidney and liver problems. And weaning off slowly if taken off of the Gabapentin.


----------



## Waggily Tail

Happy New Year to Andy and his wonderful family. Hope the tripe and McD's make you hungry!


----------



## dborgers

> Danny, are you giving tablets or the oral suspension of Gabapentin?


Capsules with powder inside.

I'm gonna take Andy through McD's for some McNuggets when the Rose Bowl is over. It is a holiday after all


----------



## cgriffin

Yay! Andy is going to be so happy


----------



## BlockHeadReds

dborgers said:


> Thanks ya'll, and Happy New Year to you as well!!
> 
> Andy is super finicky right now, turning up his nose at all kinds of food. He might be 'on strike', or maybe his tummy just doesn't feel good for all those meds going into him.
> 
> 
> Again, Happy New Year to you wonderful people!!


Finicky might equal nausea & if he is not eating alot, his stomach might also have shrunk... 

Okay gunna take a stab at what I MYSELF would try 1st, When a dog quits eating due to any icky tummy.... I look at it as my kids having the stomach flu, It is not about how much calories/fats are in this yummy tasty smelly food that one would think any dog could never possibly resist.... 

It is about what has the best chance of keeping down & SOOTHING & Smell to a kid with the flu.... I know when I have the stomache flu the last thing I want is something greasy or fatty.... Even though secretly thats what I would eat every day if it would not make me 500 pounds :--appalled:

I would ask your vet if any of these ingredients will counteract the medicine 1st before trying this.... One that have never failed me

I heat it up to a nice warm temp,

10 oz. of canned evaporated milk OR whole goat's milk
Whole goat's milk is by far the best to use. Walmart sells both evaporated milk, whole goat's milk and evaporated goats milk.
Make sure you are using EITHER evaporated milk OR whole goat's milk. Do NOT use sweetened condensed milk or regular milk!

1 raw egg yolk.

1 cup of plain whole goat yogurt or regular plain whole yogurt .

1/2-1 Tsp Karo Syrup or Corn Syrup (NOT HONEY!)

Mind you this is under 10 bucks  to try....& takes a couple minutes to prepare

Now I use this to create an appetite
So I use this alone, pour it on dog food, mix with canned dog food (love Chicken Soup for the puppy lovers soul) I have also put it in a large syringe and "force fed" aka shot it on their tongue short term, to create an appetite.

I have had people call me & say I have tried everything ~ fresh bacon, deer sausage etc. Go all out, but I always say, just because it smells irresistable to you or a healthy dog ~ Does not mean it does to someone or dog with nausea.... 

Anyways again this is just an opinion, and I am just sayin what I have used for years myself..... Good luck & our Pawyers are with your family! 
:heartbeat:--heart::heartbeat


----------



## dborgers

BlockHeadsRed,

Andy's been on a diet that doesn't allow fatty meats like beef since last April's lymphoma relapse @ Week 22 of the 26 week MW chemo protocol. He isn't nauseous.

We made and fed him a bland diet last week for a few days. Then he didn't want rice/chicken anymore. He is more than willing to eat people food, though. All of our dogs have a tendency to 'go on strike' against 'dog food' now and then. They get really good food. Wet mixed with kibble. We also dress it up with a little chicken broth and other toppings they like (steamed broccoli, etc.). It could be a mixture of Andy getting used to the Gabapentin, a drug that directly affects the brain. We temporarily doubled Andy's dose of Tramadol to 100mg twice daily last week when he started limping again on his vet's recommendation, so I presume he doesn't feel normal right now. He is having regular bowel movements.

The frozen lamb chums are low fat. Just something new to try. He ate dehydrated duck heart treats the staff at Nashville Pet Products gave him during our visit yesterday. With relish. Some foods he'll eat, others not. 

I'll try your idea tonight or tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestion and for taking the time to make it


----------



## Claire's Friend

Just looking at my notes, Morgan went off her food when she was on the gabapentin. She was on such a restricted diet it made things really hard. All the things you are trying are things I would suggest. Only other thing I can think of is low sodium broths .Fluids are the most important since this drugs stresses the kidneys. HUGS


----------



## BlockHeadReds

Also I don't know how any of you think about this but,

But I would try Liquid Acidophilus also ~ you can buy it in the refrigerated health food section... 

L . acidophilus has long been used as a therapeutic agent for gastrointestinal disorders
L. acidophilus is one of the most commonly used probiotics, or "good germs." These are microorganisms that help to maintain a healthy intestinal tract and aid digestion. 

Acidophilus Benefits

So maybe this is why the mixture works, but our family (including canines) also uses not only this, but DE, and Kombucha....

(sorry if I am a little uniformed with all that has been going on, but I read the first few posts & the most recent, ~ there are hundreds of pages !!)


----------



## dborgers

Ya, yogurt has 'good bacteria' the stomach needs after upset. I've used it in the past, but haven't yet this time because he isn't nauseous. Have to get the timing right and do it a couple hours before or after the antibiotic.

Thanks


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> Just looking at my notes, Morgan went off her food when she was on the gabapentin. She was on such a restricted diet it made things really hard. All the things you are trying are things I would suggest. Only other thing I can think of is low sodium broths .Fluids are the most important since this drugs stresses the kidneys. HUGS


Luckily for us, he's drinking his usual amount of water.

My MIL was on Gabapentin a couple years ago. She said the first few days she felt a little disoriented and confused, but after a few days that stopped. I'm thinking a lot of Andy's stuff is due to starting it. Also the higher dose of Tramadol (an opiate). In a couple days I'll cut his Tramadol back to 50mg twice a day instead of the 100mg dose. It may take time to get the balance of the Gaba and Tram balanced so it's just treating the pain and not affecting his state-of-mind.

Thanks 

PS - Ollie the rescue follows me around like a shadow. Sleeps by my head after Jane gets up. He likes the human touch. And soft places to lay


----------



## Bentleysmom

I suspect you're right about the Tramadol. Ky was on it 100mg 2x a day for her back and she stopped eating almost entirely. I finally started feeding her breakfast long before I gave her the pills so she would get some food.


----------



## dborgers

Bentleysmom said:


> I suspect you're right about the Tramadol. Ky was on it 100mg 2x a day for her back and she stopped eating almost entirely. I finally started feeding her breakfast long before I gave her the pills so she would get some food.


He gets the Tramadol with his meals. Shouldn't it kick in well after he's eaten?

I think I'll reduce the dose of Tramadol back to 50mg since he's now had a few days to get used to the Gabapentin and his ankle swelling is gone again. I need to talk to his onco next visit about perhaps reducing the dose of Gabapentin if he doesn't seem normal by then. My MIL had to go through a couple readjustments of Gabapentin as pain from shingles lessened as it slowly went away. 

Thanks


----------



## cgriffin

I guess it depends on the dog with the effects of Tramadol. 
I would think since Andy has been on Tramadol for a long time, that would not cause the eating issues. I am thinking more about the Gabapentin or the combo of Tramadol and Gabapentin, causing the picky eating.

Tramadol can be given with or without food.
Tramadol can cause nausea in some dogs.

None of my two seniors ever had any eating issues with Tramadol. It just depends on the dog.

I agree, if Andy is not limping and seems not in pain, try reducing the amount of Tramadol and see how he does. Just remember Tramadol also needs to be slowly weaned off if given for any length of time.
Good luck!


----------



## hubbub

Claire's Friend said:


> Just looking at my notes, Morgan went off her food when she was on the gabapentin. She was on such a restricted diet it made things really hard. All the things you are trying are things I would suggest. Only other thing I can think of is low sodium broths .Fluids are the most important since this drugs stresses the kidneys. HUGS


I pulled my notes as well. When Hannah was on gabapentin she ate poorly during that time. She would eat treats with relish (even if it was kibble), but then might stop chewing and the food would fall out of her mouth. She was so spacey that she had a hard time getting her mouth in the bowl to eat, even after guiding her to the bowl. We are also limited because of her diet.

Her dosing was 100 mgs to be given every 12 hours. We initially backed off to 100 mgs once a day which helped a bit, but as the drug leveled off in her system we were right back to the weirdness. She was about 65 lbs at the time. 

I hope Andy gets back to eating soon.


----------



## dborgers

hubbub said:


> I pulled my notes as well. When Hannah was on gabapentin she ate poorly during that time. She would eat treats with relish (even if it was kibble), but then might stop chewing and the food would fall out of her mouth. She was so spacey that she had a hard time getting her mouth in the bowl to eat, even after guiding her to the bowl. We are also limited because of her diet.


Andy does that. Eats some of whatever with tail wagging, then lets a bite drop out of his mouth and is no longer interested.


hubbub said:


> Her dosing was 100 mgs to be given every 12 hours. We initially backed off to 100 mgs once a day which helped a bit, but as the drug leveled off in her system we were right back to the weirdness.


He's on 300mg of Gaba once a day. Which may be too much.

I just warmed up a piece of veggie quiche for myself. Andy wanted some, wagging his tail and giving me 'the look'. He ate that piece then lost interest. I'm baking a casserole of the ground lamb meat/organs/bones with green beans and a couple of eggs. Andy's hanging out in the kitchen. We'll see if it interests him. In any event, he's had a good portion of food tonight. As I said before, he's drinking water as normal.

Thanks for the good thoughts and feedback


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> He's on 300mg of Gaba once a day. Which may be too much.... As I said before, he's drinking water as normal.


Ah, you were faster with your reply and me with my edit to the post! I wanted to add that she was about 65 lbs at the time of that dosing. I agree that as long as he's drinking normally to take a wait and see approach for now.


----------



## dborgers

hubbub said:


> Ah, you were faster with your reply and me with my edit to the post! I wanted to add that she was about 65 lbs at the time of that dosing. I agree that as long as he's drinking normally to take a wait and see approach for now.


That's the plan for now. That and trying different foods. We'll see how he likes the casserole once it cools down.

Andy's 85 pounds right now vs Hannah's 65 lbs then. Tonight I began cutting his Tramadol back to the 50mgs he's been getting for months. The 100mg gets him pretty looped and flashing me the peace sign with his right paw LOL


----------



## Bob Dylan

Danny, Andy's weight is good ( thanks to DAD & Mom) Tramadol will work but can make you a little off. (I use Tramadol for my Crohn's as needed). I use 50 mg and both my dogs did well on the same RX.
Hugs to Andy, Katie & Oliver!


----------



## dborgers

Bob Dylan said:


> Danny, Andy's weight is good ( thanks to DAD & Mom) Tramadol will work but can make you a little off. (I use Tramadol for my Crohn's as needed). I use 50 mg and both my dogs did well on the same RX.
> Hugs to Andy, Katie & Oliver!


Thanks!  And Happy New Year 

Your experience with it is very helpful in this case. Andy can't talk, so I can only guess how different drugs are affecting him. Luckily, humans take Gabapentin too, so I have that anecdotal evidence in addition to the experiences some here have kindly shared about their golden's reaction to it.

It seems like when one condition erupts, others follow. Like waves of the ocean come in sets.


----------



## mm03gn

Not sure if you're aware Danny- but this thread is the 4th most viewed thread in GRF history!!! Holy cow! That is a lot of people checking in on Andy!


----------



## dborgers

mm03gn said:


> Not sure if you're aware Danny- but this thread is the 4th most viewed thread in GRF history!!! Holy cow! That is a lot of people checking in on Andy!


The support of people who care about Andy is proof there is a lot of goodness in the world. I always leave GRF feeling as good or better than I felt before logging on. People who care about other people - skin and fur. Golden retriever love all over GRF. Heartwarming stuff  

Our own little miracle is evidence of how people from around the world can touch each others lives in completely unexpected and good ways. 

Happy New Year to you and Kevin and your whole wonderful family


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Hope that Andy liked the casserole.
Glad that June (Bob Dylan) gave input on tramadol.


----------



## Mac'sdad

dborgers said:


> The support of people who care about Andy is proof there is a lot of goodness in the world. I always leave GRF feeling as good or better than I felt before logging on. People who care about other people - skin and fur. Golden retriever love all over GRF. Heartwarming stuff
> 
> Our own little miracle is evidence of how people from around the world can touch each others lives in completely unexpected and good ways.
> 
> Well put Danny..... Goldens bring good things to life !


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Andy enjoys the casserole 

How's little Ollie getting on?


----------



## dborgers

Andy has learned a new trick:

I've posted how finicky he's been with food the past week. Only wants people food, and then only what smells good to him.

So, last night I warmed up a piece of veggie quiche. Andy comes out from the bedroom, eyes all aglow, tail wagging and proceeds to eat several bites with relish. Thinking, "Hm, I'll put his Denamarin in this last bite and get it down him", I do just that. Andy suspects this and drops the bite from his mouth and onto the kitchen floor. If pills are in his breakfast or dinner, Andy eats around them.

He's also learned to eat pill pockets from around the pills. LOL He'll hold onto the bite between his tongue and roof of his mouth as long as necessary, even as I hold him under the chin looking him in the eyes. Andy eyes full of plans to thwart eating the pills LOL 

With 12-14 pills a day he HAS to take, I'm going to have to figure out a way to trick him.  This morning, for the first time in months, I gave him Mirtazapine, an appetite stimulant. He is very interested in eating what WE eat, but not what we make for him. I baked a delicious lamb/green bean/egg casserole last night made with $6 a pound ground lamb meat/organs/bones. Andy wanted no part of it. Katie and Ollie were on their hind legs finishing up his dinner after they gobbled down their portions.


----------



## dborgers

Hollie,

Ollie's doing very well, thanks  He's eating up a storm and gaining weight and muscle mass little by little. The temps have dropped around here, so he's wearing the Martha Stewart winter coat he got for Christmas. I'll snap a pic or two of him later today and post them here. He amazed me this morning when he jumped up on the footstool and did a handstand. He walks on his back legs quite a lot when he wants a bite of whatever food is in my hand.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy sounds like a very clever boy!!
So glad that Ollie found your house!!


----------



## Doug

Gosh its hard to see a golden like this. I know since Tia is doing the same thing this morning. Roast chicken is our saving grace. I cut the chicken breast into long slices and made a pill wrap. It went straight down the hatch without a pill touching a single taste bud. I seem to recall that liver supplements are particularly bitter or not pleasant tasting at all. It is funny how goldens are able to communicate so clearly... most of the time. I keep telling you that you have one clever boy there. If only _we _could communicate to them how important these pills are! I hope this is a brief phase and Andy goes back to wolfing down his food pills and all!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all 



> Roast chicken is our saving grace. I cut the chicken breast into long slices and made a pill wrap. It went straight down the hatch without a pill touching a single taste bud.


Thanks, Doug 

I tried that last week. As soon as Andy realized there were pills inside, he lost interest in the roast chicken.  

I have a feeling this may have to do with beginning Gabapentin (blocks pain from hitting the brain) and doubling his dose of Tramadol from 50mg to 100mg 2x's a day on doc's recommendation. Since the Gabapentin has now had a chance to really get in his system we've cut the Tramadol pain med back to his usual dose of 50mg 2x's a day.. Bob Dylan posted about how increased Tramadol doses made her lose her appetite too. Helpful info, and appreciated  

We'll see if the appetite stimulant has any effect. I may take him for a B-12 shot as well.


----------



## Doug

Oh no!! You can also try sandwiching his pills in natural dried liver treats which would be smellier than the pill.

GOOD luck!!


----------



## cgriffin

The only way I get the pills down my boys' throat is to stick them in a spoonful of canned dog food. 
Thunder quit eating the chewable Denamarin and I switched him to those big blue caplet ones. He gobbles it down in a teaspoon of canned,no problem. 
Good luck with Andy. Did he enjoy his chicken McNuggets?


----------



## dborgers

cgriffin said:


> The only way I get the pills down my boys' throat is to stick them in a spoonful of canned dog food.
> Thunder quit eating the chewable Denamarin and I switched him to those big blue caplet ones. He gobbles it down in a teaspoon of canned,no problem.
> Good luck with Andy. Did he enjoy his chicken McNuggets?


As of right now, he won't touch "dog" food.

I just took Andy for a B-12 shot. Bought 5 chicken nuggets and got his pills down him when we got home. Hopefully, the appetite stimulant and B-12 shot will get him interested in all kinds of food again. Of course he didn't hesitate to eat the nuggets. :no:

Here's a pic of Ollie in his Christmas Martha Stewart jacket. I tried to get a couple more shots, but he's 'on patrol' of the house, darting in and out of the room LOL


----------



## Bentleysmom

Ollie looks very dashing in his new coat! Andy sounds like Ky with the pills. The tramadol I can throw down her throat since they're small but the bigger ones I've tried hiding in everything I can think of.
It's not fun being out foxed by a dog 

I'm glad Andy at least ate some nuggets, hopefully the new pills kick in fast.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I don't have any advise or anything intelligent to say but I'm sending up prayers for Andy.


Jodi


----------



## dborgers

Andy and I just got back from PetSmart, where we bought balls for everyone and made Ollie a big heart shaped name tag with our phone numbers on it. Andy had a good time. His favorite place is always the checkout, where the cashier gives him little bones.

Andy was just laying here in Jane's office with his ears up like he's flying, so I grabbed a couple shots.


----------



## hubbub

Oh my gosh - - that could be a picture of Hannah!! Her ears do that rarely, but my goodness they just look so similar - - just wow...

I guess Ollie's tags make things pretty official


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw that's cute you got Ollie a name tag  I think he has to be the luckiest dog ever finding your house.

Love Andy's ears on those pics, like he's flying again! My Dad was telling his friend yesterday about Andy's adventure in the plane a few months ago and she couldn't believe we knew a flying golden lol! I'm going to show her the video sometime because it's just priceless


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub,

I still think Andy and Hannah are kin. Cousins at least 

Ollie got a name tag because if he gets out he isn't likely to come when we call him, so at least he has a ticket home when someone catches him. Better safe than sorry. Jane and I still think he'd be better off in a home where he's the only dog or 2nd dog. Three dogs is a much different dynamic than one or two. Oh, and Ollie got a ball with a squeaky in it too. I'm going to teach him how to have fun 



HolDaisy said:


> Aw that's cute you got Ollie a name tag  I think he has to be the luckiest dog ever finding your house.
> 
> Love Andy's ears on those pics, like he's flying again! My Dad was telling his friend yesterday about Andy's adventure in the plane a few months ago and she couldn't believe we knew a flying golden lol! I'm going to show her the video sometime because it's just priceless


Here are pics of "The Red Baron" pre-flight, Andy watching the world from 2500 feet, receiving his Student Pilot Log Book, and his video so you don't have to go hunting


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

How fun that Andy got to go flying, again!
You have a very exciting house!
Glad that you got Ollie a name tag!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny, how is Andy feeling today? Ollie looks so adorable in his new coat!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks!
Oh I love those pre-flight photos haha  he's too cute in his goggles and scarf. The flying video is just my favourite ever! His adventure should be made into a kids book 'Andy the flying golden'


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> How fun that Andy got to go flying, again!
> You have a very exciting house!
> Glad that you got Ollie a name tag!


Those are pics and videos from last summer for HolDaisy so she didn't have to go hunting for them. 



*Laura* said:


> Danny, how is Andy feeling today? Ollie looks so adorable in his new coat!!


I'm not sure how he's feeling just yet. He slept until 10:30 - just a few minutes ago. He isn't limping anymore. Guess the pain meds and antibiotic are helping with that. As to his appetite: I got him a B-12 shot about 6 pm yesterday and gave him an appetite stimulant. He turned up his nose at pricy canned buffalo just now, still very picky about what he will and won't eat. If it's something he likes he'll eat. Where I used to be able to get his pills down him easily, now he chews whatever they're wrapped in and spits out the pills, so I'm having to get more inventive. 

I thought about Buddy's coat when I first saw Ollie's, though Buddy's coat is some super fine couture 



HolDaisy said:


> Thanks!
> Oh I love those pre-flight photos haha  he's too cute in his goggles and scarf. The flying video is just my favourite ever! His adventure should be made into a kids book 'Andy the flying golden'


Thanks


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping Andy will eat more and stop spitting his pills out!
Tell him to be a GOOD BOY!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Andy is just too cute in all of his adventures! Love the goggles!


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Andy has learned a new trick:
> 
> I've posted how finicky he's been with food the past week. Only wants people food, and then only what smells good to him.
> 
> So, last night I warmed up a piece of veggie quiche. Andy comes out from the bedroom, eyes all aglow, tail wagging and proceeds to eat several bites with relish. Thinking, "Hm, I'll put his Denamarin in this last bite and get it down him", I do just that. Andy suspects this and drops the bite from his mouth and onto the kitchen floor. If pills are in his breakfast or dinner, Andy eats around them.
> 
> He's also learned to eat pill pockets from around the pills. LOL He'll hold onto the bite between his tongue and roof of his mouth as long as necessary, even as I hold him under the chin looking him in the eyes. Andy eyes full of plans to thwart eating the pills LOL
> 
> With 12-14 pills a day he HAS to take, I'm going to have to figure out a way to trick him.  This morning, for the first time in months, I gave him Mirtazapine, an appetite stimulant. He is very interested in eating what WE eat, but not what we make for him. I baked a delicious lamb/green bean/egg casserole last night made with $6 a pound ground lamb meat/organs/bones. Andy wanted no part of it. Katie and Ollie were on their hind legs finishing up his dinner after they gobbled down their portions.


Oh, I am so feeling you are a kindred spirit right now. But you're having even greater challenges because of all the pills. I would have been at a complete loss without Pill Pockets. Here's a silly suggestion - you probably did this LONG ago. I used the large capsule size ones no matter what size the pill, and for her big antibiotic, I put it between two big pockets. Also - after she once detected a pill in a pocket and spit it out, I switched up the flavour. The hickory one is the smelliest - it was a big hit. Chicken was a total bust. Beef was a good second to hickory. 

And Tesia, too, is off dog food. Theer was even a day she wouldn't eat the canned A/D, which was a dismaying shock. Now I have her eating the A/D again, but kibble is a total no-go. Not even with chicken broth. I'm going to ask the oncologist about a B12 this afternoon. I am worried that too much tuna isn't good for her (mercury) although it was definitely a hit. 

These poor old pooches of ours. I am finding the not eating one of the toughest things.


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Hoping Andy will eat more and stop spitting his pills out!
> Tell him to be a GOOD BOY!!


Aw, he's a good boy. For a dog who NEVER chews his food, he sure has learned to chew all the pill pocket or whatever from around the pills! Old dogs CAN learn new tricks 


fozziesmom said:


> Andy is just too cute in all of his adventures! Love the goggles!


Thank you 


Sweet Girl said:


> Oh, I am so feeling you are a kindred spirit right now. But you're having even greater challenges because of all the pills. I would have been at a complete loss without Pill Pockets. Here's a silly suggestion - you probably did this LONG ago. I used the large capsule size ones no matter what size the pill, and for her big antibiotic, I put it between two big pockets. Also - after she once detected a pill in a pocket and spit it out, I switched up the flavour. The hickory one is the smelliest - it was a big hit. Chicken was a total bust. Beef was a good second to hickory.
> 
> And Tesia, too, is off dog food. Theer was even a day she wouldn't eat the canned A/D, which was a dismaying shock. Now I have her eating the A/D again, but kibble is a total no-go. Not even with chicken broth. I'm going to ask the oncologist about a B12 this afternoon. I am worried that too much tuna isn't good for her (mercury) although it was definitely a hit.
> 
> These poor old pooches of ours. I am finding the not eating one of the toughest things.


I'll have to see what other flavors of pill pockets there are. He won't eat the ones we have.

Ya, it's rough when they don't want to eat this or that. He isn't even touching the canned tripe and buffalo. Sniffs the bowl and walks away. People food? Yum yum yum!! Down the hatch. He may be 'on strike' - i.e. refusing 'dog' food because he knows what else is out there. 

I'm hoping the appetite stimulant and B-12 shot kick his appetite into gear. They've worked before. The Gabapentin may be contributing to this. People who've taken it report they felt all out of sorts for several days until they got used to it.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I just watched Andy's flying video, so heartwarming! Now I have "come fly with me" stuck in my head LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I bet it's the Gabapentin. Bet that Andy would eat Chicken McNuggets!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> I bet it's the Gabapentin. Bet that Andy would eat Chicken McNuggets!!


Oh, ya he would LOL He had 5 last night after his B-12 shot. Got his pills down him that way too. He was none the wiser


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just a thought, sorry if it's been posted before, but will Andy catch food flying thru the air?
That's the only way I can get pills into Tito, and he's not even sick. I make 3 flying treats (can be anything that hides the pill). The first and last ones I throw are blanks, the middle one is the pill.
I make a big deal out of the first one....here it comes! Catch it! Catch it! Here it comes! and then throw it but make sure he can see the next two. He gobbles the first one. Same thing with the second one, which contains the pill, immediately followed by the third one, which is a blank but gets him to swallow the second one.
Worth a try?


----------



## dborgers

hotel4dogs said:


> Just a thought, sorry if it's been posted before, but will Andy catch food flying thru the air?
> That's the only way I can get pills into Tito, and he's not even sick. I make 3 flying treats (can be anything that hides the pill). The first and last ones I throw are blanks, the middle one is the pill.
> I make a big deal out of the first one....here it comes! Catch it! Catch it! Here it comes! and then throw it but make sure he can see the next two. He gobbles the first one. Same thing with the second one, which contains the pill, immediately followed by the third one, which is a blank but gets him to swallow the second one.
> Worth a try?


Thanks for the suggestion  

Andy's a great catcher, but the cataracts he's getting make his vision less than perfect now. A ball he can see. A small treat? I'm not sure.  I mushed a couple of the liver treats - which he likes - and put pills inside. He chewed and chewed until he got the pills separated, then spit them out. LOL Andy NEVER chews anything, but he's learned a new trick. I'm going back to peanut butter now that the salmonella scare is over.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Have you guys tried mashed potatoes? They are good for them and usually something they will eat. Can also add chopped up hard boiled egg for protein.


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> Have you guys tried mashed potatoes? They are good for them and usually something they will eat. Can also add chopped up hard boiled egg for protein.


He likes both. I'll give it a try. Thanks 

I think the appetite stimulant and B-12 may be kicking in. He was anxious to eat the 5 or 6 little liver treats a client's daughter just gave him. I'm gonna try cooking some scrambled eggs with kibble in it and see how that goes over. Andy _may_ be ready to eat.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Here's hoping that Andy eats!


----------



## dborgers

UPDATE: 

2 eggs. Would not touch kibble in eggs, ate 3 bites of egg, then head turn away
Mashed potatoes - Ate them, first couple bites from my hand. After that, only after he'd dropped it and sniffed it really well
Chicken breast - ate it one bite at a time

I suspect the Gabapentin is behind his loss of appetite. My MIL had the same reaction when she had to take it. I need to check with Dr. Vancil as to whether Andy should get a lower dose. No pain is the goal. Not eating is a problem. The ONLY times Andy has ever turned down food was when he got sick following Cytoxan (Cyclophosphamide) and during his April lymphoma relapse.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Hello Danny and precious Andy

Maybe Andy is losing his smell from the gabapentin and all the other meds.

Try to spice up the food. I used to add a little worcestershire sauce to Sofie's food when her smelling started to fade away. It worked.

Hugs and bunches of prayers.:wave:

I am a little confused about the gabapentin. Its used only for pain secondary to nerve damage. Its got a ton of nasty side effects.
Maybe Andy is better off without it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He sure keeps you on your toes!


----------



## dborgers

> I am a little confused about the gabapentin. Its used only for pain secondary to nerve damage. Its got a ton of nasty side effects.
> Maybe Andy is better off without it.


Thank you 

You could be right. My MIL got Gabapentin for pain. However, the side effects Gabapentin appears to be having on Andy are worse than the pain. Pretty much mirroring those my MIL got from taking it. 

It's a dilemma. With the Tramadol alone, 50mg may not be enough to keep him totally pain free, but 100mg gets him really loopy. All antiinflammatories are off the table because the chemo taxes his liver so much. 

He's also on a different wide spectrum antibiotic to treat his ankle, which flared up and started swelling again 3 days after he completed 20 days of Clavamox. His immune system isn't very strong, as you might expect from a chemo patient. 

He's taking 13 pills a day between the Gabapentin, Tramadol, antiobiotic, and supplements to keep his liver levels near normal. I'm going to put a call into Dr. Vancil about the Gabapentin. Maybe 100mg instead of 300mg a day would be enough, or maybe we should just wean him off of it completely.

I just want him to feel good and have a healthy ankle so he can have fun again. He's been cooped up for 7 weeks now. We're stuck in a bit of a dilemna just now trying to find the right meds and dosages to treat arthritis pain so he can enjoy a decent quality of life. Then, there's this ankle problem that doesn't seem to want to totally go away. Makes his whole leg swell up and he can't walk on it.



> He sure keeps you on your toes!


Like Mikhail Baryshnikov!_ _


----------



## Lilliegrace

Danny gabapentin is not going to relieve our boy's pain unless its from damage to a nerve/s. The side effects can be miserable and can severely impact Andy;s quality of life without releiving his pain. Many of the drugs used in chemo can cause nerve damage and thats where gabapentin helps a lot. I agree with you in that 300mgm is a bit of a high dose for a 85 pound dog. 100mgm at night should be enough. It will help him sleep. Another 100 mgm at noon may be all he needs if indicated. Gabapentin side effects are dose related. Yes, if you decide to stop the gabapentin, Andy has to weaned off it. Dont suddenly stop it or he will get severe withdrawal effects.

Tramadol is a relatively weak pain killer, but can also have a lot of side effects. Over 200mgm a day is the ceiling and then the side effects kick in. You may want to talk to your vet about the fentanyl patch that delivers a pretty powerful pain killer through the skin. We used it on Sofie towards the end. It made her very woozy but she was pain free.

Just informal advice here. Discuss with your vet.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending thoughts and prayers that Andy's appetite returns. It is troubling when they are picky or won't eat. Andy needs to get his strength up so that he can swim when the warm weather returns!


----------



## dborgers

Lilliegrace said:


> Danny gabapentin is not going to relieve our boy's pain unless its from damage to a nerve/s. The side effects can be miserable and can severely impact Andy;s quality of life without releiving his pain. Many of the drugs used in chemo can cause nerve damage and thats where gabapentin helps a lot. I agree with you in that 300mgm is a bit of a high dose for a 85 pound dog. 100mgm at night should be enough. It will help him sleep. Another 100 mgm at noon may be all he needs if indicated. Gabapentin side effects are dose related. Yes, if you decide to stop the gabapentin, Andy has to weaned off it. Dont suddenly stop it or he will get severe withdrawal effects.
> 
> Tramadol is a relatively weak pain killer, but can also have a lot of side effects. Over 200mgm a day is the ceiling and then the side effects kick in. You may want to talk to your vet about the fentanyl patch that delivers a pretty powerful pain killer through the skin. We used it on Sofie towards the end. It made her very woozy but she was pain free.
> 
> Just informal advice here. Discuss with your vet.


Thank you SO much for the helpful info.  I've cut Andy's Tramadol back to 50mg 2x's a day. 100mg is a bit much at a time. There's always the option of 3x's a day if he's in discomfort. I'm going to call Dr. Vancil today to relay what's going on with Andy and ask about a lower dosage. Maybe he'll suggest we get off of it, in which case I'll need 100mg caps to wean him off slowly anyway. His appetite loss began about the time he started the 300mg of Gabapentin, which Dr. Vancil prescribed to help with Andy's arthritis.



PrincessDi said:


> Sending thoughts and prayers that Andy's appetite returns. It is troubling when they are picky or won't eat. Andy needs to get his strength up so that he can swim when the warm weather returns!


Thanks  Yes, we must be up for swimming, which will be upon us in just 3 months.  We have lake trails to walk in the meantime this winter while the snakes and ticks are dormant. I suspect once we get the Gabapentin dosage/use issue resolved Andy's appetite will return with gusto. Just hoping the new antibiotic will heal whatever is causing his ankle to get infected.

You all are such great people. Thank you!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny

I think it would be a good idea to ask the vet what she/he thinks about the Fentanyl patch, as Lilliegrace mentioned: 

_Tramadol is a relatively weak pain killer, but can also have a lot of side effects. Over 200mgm a day is the ceiling and then the side effects kick in. You may want to talk to your vet about the fentanyl patch that delivers a pretty powerful pain killer through the skin. We used it on Sofie towards the end. It made her very woozy but she was pain free._

Praying for Andy's ankle to get better!


----------



## cgriffin

Sorry to hear that Andy is not feeling better yet and still picking at his food.
Maybe the laser treatments will help and you will be able to cut down more on pain meds.
I agree, to talk to your oncologist and see if you can cut the dose of the Gabapentin. It does seem to be the root of his finick eating right now, doesn't it? 
Good luck. I hope Andy feels better soon.

Maybe give the magnetic collar a shot? It really works for Toby and I used to be a big skeptic.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I hope Andy begins to eat soon. We are all thinking about him. Looking forward to your next update


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> I think it would be a good idea to ask the vet what she/he thinks about the Fentanyl patch, as Lilliegrace mentioned.
> 
> Praying for Andy's ankle to get better!


Thanks, Karen  I called NVS this morning. They phoned in a 100mg dose of Gabapentin. We'll see what effect that has on his appetite. May take a couple days to know if the lower dose ameliorates his loss of appetite or not. If he continues to turn his nose up at food at 1/3rd the dose then I'll wean him off of it completely.

His ankle feels cooler to the touch than it was a few days ago, but still slightly warmer than the opposing ankle. 3 more days of antibiotic to go.



cgriffin said:


> Sorry to hear that Andy is not feeling better yet and still picking at his food.
> Maybe the laser treatments will help and you will be able to cut down more on pain meds.
> I agree, to talk to your oncologist and see if you can cut the dose of the Gabapentin. It does seem to be the root of his finicky eating right now, doesn't it?
> Good luck. I hope Andy feels better soon.
> 
> Maybe give the magnetic collar a shot? It really works for Toby and I used to be a big skeptic.


Thanks  Ya, I suspect the Gabapentin is behind his loss of appetite. MIL had the same problem when she took it for shingles. Where would i get a magnetic collar? He'll be having his first cool laser treatment next week. 



*Laura* said:


> Danny I hope Andy begins to eat soon. We are all thinking about him. Looking forward to your next update


Thanks, Laura  Give Buddy a belly scratch from us


----------



## goldilover2650

Hope Andy gets his appetite back soon! A big hug from Bailey and Bella and extra prayers too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Hi, Danny, I hope things will improve for Andy. His ankle feeling cooler is already a step in the right direction 

I sent you a link about the magnetic collar before, but I suppose it did not really make it across. Here is the website, the collars are good priced and the service is fast:

Magnetic Pet Collar made in USA

Toby is not limping despite the cold. He started walking better after 2 days with the collar on. I do take it off at night though. 
The only time he is limping is when we have rainy weather which irritates his feet, nothing to do with his arthritis. 

I have heard hopeful feedback from cold laser therapy. I will get laser therapy for Toby, if he becomes worse again. 

Let us know how the cold laser therapy works out for Andy.

Keeping my fingers crossed that the lower meds work for Andy and that he gets his appetite back.


----------



## Doug

Sending reike and well wishes to Andy along with prayers for the right help/info to help Andy feel his best. May you get over this hurdle asap!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks Christa and Doug 

I just ordered the magnetic collar. I scheduled the cool laser treatment with one of the office people and explained he's a chemo patient. The vet just called back about the cool laser therapy because she first wants an OK from Dr. Vancil due to the fact Andy is a cancer patient on chemo. She won't do it unless she gets an OK from him. I probably won't know until sometime Monday as he's off on Fridays.

I'm optimistic Andy's appetite will return once the Gabapentin is lowered in his system. He'll need to be weaned off of it anyway if we discontinue it completely, so the 100mg dose will be much better for him in any event.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Kisses and hugs to Andy-hope he gets his appetite back soon!


----------



## hotel4dogs

just thinking of you guys....


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update.
I think it is a good idea on the vet's part to talk to your oncologist first. Office people don't always know right procedure. 

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for Andy


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Andy, that's really good news that his ankle is a little cooler today! Hope he gets his appetite back soon, I'm sure some mcchicken nuggets will bring it back temporarily


----------



## Lilliegrace

Just took Gracie out and saw her doing belly rolls in the cold night air and my thoughts turned 800 miles to the north thinking of Andy. I hope that pesky ankle is cooling off and his appetite coming back.

Candle for Andy with our Sabbath candles.


----------



## dborgers

You guys rock!! Thank you for the kind thoughts and well wishes 

Gave Andy an Arby's Jr. Roast Beef just to try to get some food in him and his pills in him. Down the hatch go the first bites without pills, excitedly. So I load a couple bites with pills, holding his chin up so he swallows. He worked the food around in his mouth and spits the pills out the side while staring me in the face as he swallows the beef. I had to do the 'back of the throat' move. LOL he's smart!


----------



## Lilliegrace

Grace holds the pills in her mouth then spits them out when our backs are turned. We now do oral cavity inspections after she eats her meal. We know exactly where to look for the sequestered contraband.

Good old Andy. Knows all the tricks. Our hero :wavey:.


----------



## dborgers

Lilliegrace said:


> Grace holds the pills in her mouth then spits them out when our backs are turned. We now do oral cavity inspections after she eats her meal. We know exactly where to look for the sequestered contraband.
> 
> Good old Andy. Knows all the tricks. Our hero :wavey:.


Isn't it something? We didn't 'raise no dumb dummies' LOL


----------



## Bentleysmom

dborgers said:


> You guys rock!! Thank you for the kind thoughts and well wishes
> 
> Gave Andy an Arby's Jr. Roast Beef just to try to get some food in him and his pills in him. Down the hatch go the first bites without pills, excitedly. So I load a couple bites with pills, holding his chin up so he swallows. He worked the food around in his mouth and spits the pills out the side while staring me in the face as he swallows the beef. I had to do the 'back of the throat' move. LOL he's smart!


I know it's aggravating for you but......I love Andy and his pill antics


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, I'm sure glad to hear that Andy ate that roast beef with enthusiasm. And isn't it like a golden to stare you right in the face while doing something naughty? My angel Cody, light of my life and far smarter than the average human, didn't like Benadryl. He had to take them for allergies, and he would eat all of his pills on his food (with a little something like pumpkin to at least grease the pills), or so I thought. One day, I say a pink something sticking out from under the mat that his food bowl was on, and there was a stash of ten Benadryl. He LIFTED the mat in order to hide them! Smooches to Andy and the rest of the crew.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Yay for roast beef!! It does so much for OUR mental states when they finally eat, doesn't?

I know your guy is off dog food, too, like my Tee has been. But have you tried wet dog food? I am having great success with Fromm shredded beef and the chicken/salmon pate. She's even eating it mixed with kibble. Worth a try? It's got a nice, strong, yummy smell (but not disgusting dog food smell), but really good ingredients. 

I hope Andy starts doing better once the drug levels come down. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

That Arby's Roast Beef is sounding good. Andy has good taste.
Glad you got some food and pills down him!
I think Sweet Girl has a good tip about the wet food!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Andy enjoyed his beef, he's a crafty little monkey with his pills isn't he  lol bless him. Good job you got them down him in the end though


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 

We've fed Andy wet mixed with kibble and toppings his whole life. He's turning up his nose at just about everything. Well, except for junk food. We've kept a few extra pounds on Andy this past year for times like these. I opened a can of tuna this morning and he ate about half of it. Getting his pills into him was what has become a battle of wills, but I managed to get them all down him.  Andy can smell them through any kind of food but liver treats. But even packed inside liver treats, once he gets a taste his mind and tongue begin their work of expelling the pills out the side of his mouth. LOL

Andy seems perkier with a lower dose of Gabapentin. I'll give it a couple more days to see how he does with the lower dose. He has to be weaned off of it slowly in any event.

The other med that may be contributing to his lack of appetite are the horse-sized antibiotic pills. He has 2 more days of that. I'm hoping he'll feel more like eating once those are gone. The ankle is feeling cooler to the touch, so it appears the antibiotic is working. Just hoping it doesn't return a couple days after his last dose like it did after his last dose of Clavamox. What's ailing his ankle continues to be a mystery. Multiple X-rays didn't show a break or mass, and his white cell count was normal even though he obviously had an infection due to swelling that encompassed most of his left front leg before the Clavamox last month. Fingers crossed the infection doesn't return when he's off of this antibiotic.

I've been catching Katie (our 'self rescue' bichon) and Ollie on their hind legs finishing up Andy's food. Little Katie is looking mighty plump, so we've started taking up Andy's dish as soon as he walks away.

Andy and I went for a 10 minute 'mini-walk' at the high school across the street last night. He seemed to really enjoy getting out of the house and into open spaces. It felt good to experience just a little of our normal routine.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hey Danny, I'm late to the party once again (I'm blaming the Yogi Bear), but wanted to suggest on the Tramadol that you could score the dose of one of the pills and give him 75 mgs instead of 100 and that might help him too. I cannot remember the dosage they gave us with Barkley but we ended up splitting them and dosing him to get him to a reasonable level. 

We tried Gabapentin on our first Golden without success. When it works it works, but ther were way too many side effects for him, with no improvement at all. 

Tell Andy to eat up and pig out! Toby actually tried to grab some fresh veggies just cut up for a pot belly pig yesterday as he left the vet clinic for his colitis.... thank goodness the tech leading him out got him away from that!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Danny, you have everything covered when it comes to Andy's health. You & Jane are the Best!
I hope soon he gets his appetite back but having a few extra pounds helps!
Can he have raw ground beef? I would make small meatballs out of it and put their medication in about the third. My guys would just swallow them whole, No Chewing involved. 

I am glad you had a mini walk, it is good for the Heart & Soul.

Give your pups Hugs & Kisses from us!


----------



## dborgers

Anne, I'm beginning to wean Andy off of the Gabapentin. We tried it, but it isn't a good drug for him. Just last night I was talking with Jane about scoring the Tramadol pills. Great minds think alike! LOL 100mg is too much, 50 perhaps not enough. How did you cut them without them shattering into pieces? BTW, Yogi is a living doll, and I'm happy to read Toby is getting back to normal. 

June, I'll give the raw meat a try.  Andy's 'I'm chewing my food now to check for pills' is a new MO. It always went straight down the hatch without chewing. Until last week he'd take all his pills on a glob of peanut butter. Now, he's sniffing each and every bite of food for possible pills. Maybe getting off of the Gabapentin and last of the antibiotics will end his finickiness. 

Thanks


----------



## Bentleysmom

I have a very sharp xacto (sp) knife I use to cut Ky's pills in half. Good luck...Andy is one smart boy


----------



## dborgers

Bentleysmom said:


> I have a very sharp xacto (sp) knife I use to cut Ky's pills in half. Good luck...Andy is one smart boy


Thanks for the suggestion  I have a new one in the tool drawer.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hubby also used an xacto knife; however, if you are friends with your pharmacy they can do it for you as well!


----------



## Bob Dylan

I got a pill splitter at the drug store, it works great! Good Luck!


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> Hubby also used an xacto knife; however, if you are friends with your pharmacy they can do it for you as well!


Thanks  They ought to consider me a friend after the thousands of dollars I spent there the past 1+ year!! LOL



Bob Dylan said:


> I got a pill splitter at the drug store, it works great! Good Luck!


I'm headed out to see if they have one for sale. Thanks


----------



## Karen519

*Pill splitter*

I bought my pill cutter at Walgreens. Looks like a little plastic box with a steel cutter inside it. Works wonderfully!!


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry the Gabapentin isn't going to work for Andy - our experience with it was awful. You've probably seem my posts showing my enthusiasm for Adequan, perhaps that might be an option. Although, it may be that getting the ankle issue resolved and then adding the cold laser therapy might do more good than anything else.

I'm confident you'll see his appetite return once the Gabapentin is out of his system. 

I also recommend the pill cutter - just a few dollars saved my sanity and fingers from trying to use sharp knives on tiny pills. One pill is about 1/2 the size of a pencil eraser and will slide through tiniest hole in the pill cutter if I'm not careful. I actually enjoy scoring pills now - - perhaps I should open a side business?


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Hubbub  Where on her body and how often does Hannah get Adequan injections? 

FOOD and PILLS:

Andy ate quite a lot of roasted chicken breast on his own tonight. He would not eat dark meat. I couldn't get his pills down him, so I went to Taco Bell and got him a plain chicken soft shell taco. He instantly gobbled the bites with no pills but worked the pills out of the bites that did. So, I put the pills down the back of his throat, held his chin, and watched him swallow. A minute later there are 4 pills laying on the oriental carpet. Did it again and just waited him out. Mission accomplished!


----------



## Always51

lol...Andy is quite the master of pill evasion!! His antics make me laugh ...try the raw thing and see how you go..I hope you have success..


----------



## *Laura*

Always51 said:


> lol...Andy is quite the master of pill evasion!! His antics make me laugh ...try the raw thing and see how you go..I hope you have success..


Andy's antics make us laugh also (he's such a character) but eating is the mission. Buddy eats raw and it might be worth a try. He loves it Maybe it would work. ( Scritches for Andy.)


----------



## Always51

*Laura* said:


> Andy's antics make us laugh also (he's such a character) but eating is the mission. Buddy eats raw and it might be worth a try. He loves it Maybe it would work. ( Scritches for Andy.)


Napoleon also eats raw too.. he's gone from a dog not at all interested in food ( well, dry kibble type food) to a food monster!!..I can hide his pills in his raw and his huge fish oil capsule and he just gobbles it down...I know poor Andy needs to eat more...maybe the smellier the better! lol


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Andy's antics make us laugh also (he's such a character) but eating is the mission. Buddy eats raw and it might be worth a try. He loves it Maybe it would work. ( Scritches for Andy.)





Always51 said:


> Napoleon also eats raw too.. he's gone from a dog not at all interested in food ( well, dry kibble type food) to a food monster!!..I can hide his pills in his raw and his huge fish oil capsule and he just gobbles it down...I know poor Andy needs to eat more...maybe the smellier the better! lol





Karen519 said:


> I bought my pill cutter at Walgreens. Looks like a little plastic box with a steel cutter inside it. Works wonderfully!!


Thanks, ladies  

I bought $60 worth of raw this week and ordered another $60 worth coming next week in hopes he'd eat it. He wouldn't touch it. I'll call a couple local rescue groups to see if they'd like it if Andy still won't touch it once his appetite returns fully.

We may have crossed a threshold tonight, though. He ate more on his own tonight than at any point this past week. Andy also gobbled up a couple scoops of peach yogurt an hour ago without hesitation. Now that he's getting off of the Gabapentin his appetite seems to be returning. The next couple days will tell the tale. 

I bought a pill cutter at Walgreens tonight . Haven't tried it yet, but it looks handy dandy


----------



## Bentleysmom

That's great news! I'm so happy Andy ate, not only does he need the nourishment but I know how hard it is on you when he's not eating.


----------



## dborgers

Bentleysmom said:


> That's great news! I'm so happy Andy ate, not only does he need the nourishment but I know how hard it is on you when he's not eating.


I've tried explaining that to him LOL  We're relieved he's beginning to eat more than one bite here and there.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Danny, I have no time to post so often but want you to know my thoughts and prayers are with Andy and you all time. Hugs!


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Where on her body and how often does Hannah get Adequan injections?
> 
> FOOD and PILLS:
> 
> Andy ate quite a lot of roasted chicken breast on his own tonight. He would not eat dark meat. I couldn't get his pills down him, so I went to Taco Bell and got him a plain chicken soft shell taco. He instantly gobbled the bites with no pills but worked the pills out of the bites that did. So, I put the pills down the back of his throat, held his chin, and watched him swallow. A minute later there are 4 pills laying on the oriental carpet. Did it again and just waited him out. Mission accomplished!


She currently gets the injections about a month apart. Sometimes she's doing well and we can make it 4 weeks and other times she'll start moving as if hydraulics are helping to raise and lower her body and we give it to her around 3 weeks later. Technically, the company states that it's to be given intramuscularly; however, the orthopedist directed us to give it subcutaneously instead - so, I just pick an area of loose skin, but generally alternate from one shoulder to the other. We started with a "loading" dose schedule before moving to the "every 4 weeks or as needed" current prescription. 

Check out this thread though - - 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-long-term-effectiveness-use-other-aids.html

Pill tip: After putting the pills down his throat, gently blow directly at his nose while holding his mouth shut. It should prompt him to swallow and will hopefully get the pills down. It works 90% or more of the time for me.


----------



## Bob Dylan

After putting the pills down his throat, gently blow directly at his nose while holding his mouth shut. It should prompt him to swallow and will hopefully get the pills down. It works 90% or more of the time for me.


My Dad used that method all the time (he had 6 dogs). Always worked, why I didn't think of it..........:doh:


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  I'll ask Dr. Vancil about Adequan next visit ... and brush my teeth before blowing in Andy's nose LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Andy is one very smart boy, glad to hear his appetite is improving.

I've used Braunschweiger to give pills. I use to have a girl that would always spit out her tablets until I started using this, she loved it.


----------



## dborgers

> I've used Braunschweiger to give pills.


He LOVES braunschweiger. I'll give that a try too. Danke schön


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> He LOVES braunschweiger. I'll give that a try too. Danke schön


So does my DH, he makes a B, Onion and mustard sandwich-yuck!

Me not so much........


----------



## dborgers

CAROLINA MOM said:


> So does my DH, he makes a B, Onion and mustard sandwich-yuck!


Good thing he doesn't have to blow in your nose to make you take pills LOL


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> I've tried explaining that to him LOL  We're relieved he's beginning to eat more than one bite here and there.


I've had that conversation with Tee more than once, too.. And I always make a point once she starts eating again of pointing out how much better she feels with a full tummy. See? Now you feel like playing ball! 



hubbub said:


> Pill tip: After putting the pills down his throat, gently blow directly at his nose while holding his mouth shut. It should prompt him to swallow and will hopefully get the pills down. It works 90% or more of the time for me.


I've never heard of this! Thank goodness I discovered Pill Pockets through her stay at the VEC hospital - and thank goodness they still work for Tesia. But if ever they don't... I'm trying this!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> Good thing he doesn't have to blow in your nose to make you take pills LOL


I just about fell out of my chair on this one...............


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Andy's appetite is returning a little bit and hoping he continues to improve


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub 

Thanks for the tip about blowing in the dog's nose!


----------



## hubbub

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I just about fell out of my chair on this one...............


Me too! I woke the furkids up laughing so hard 

When blowing doesn't work, it's usually because I didn't put the pills far enough back in her mouth.


----------



## dborgers

*Ollie in matching jacket*

My wife just snapped this photo of Ollie (our new rescue) and I when she noted we were in matching jackets. He got his for Christmas from my MIL, so it was unplanned LOL I'm taking him with me to the store on his first car ride.


----------



## Bentleysmom

You both look very dashing! A monumental occasion....first shopping trip! CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, picture of the twins 

My sister puts pills for her dog in liverwurst aka Leberwurst. Her dog loves liverwurst.


----------



## dborgers

Andy ate his morning pills wrapped in a ball of braunschweiger, chewing while I held his mouth and blew in his nose. Yeah!  Katie and Ollie gleefully ate some too.


----------



## Doug

Just want to thank Danny for being willing to share Any's experience and everyone who offered suggestions to help with Andy's eating. You are helping more people than you know. My girl isn't eating this morning... until I tried some of your suggestions.

Here's to Andy and his buddies for being such a wonderful guiding light.
May sweet Andy continue to be stronger every day and return to his usually gobbly self.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Doug  You all help me more than I could ever help someone else 

I tried different foods for breakfast. Andy turned his nose up at rice and chicken, lamb, eggs, and three different kinds of high quality dog food, so I went to grocery store and bought a couple other different kinds of canned food. He turned his nose up at Fromm, but ate half a small can of Pedigree (after carefully sniffing for pills in it) and only had a few sips of milk before leaving the rest in his bowl. 

When we went for a short walk he had diarrhea. He doesn't have much energy, as he walked quite slowly rather than running for even a few feet as he normally does. It's a bit of a dilemma. On one hand needing to keep food in him so the pills aren't sitting there by themselves, and on the other needing to rest his GI tract. I think I'm going to stop all pills for a couple days. At least until he starts eating normally again.

I just called NVS about when to take him completely off the Gabapentin. The on duty vet said since he's been on 100mg for 3 days we could stop it now. Hoping his appetite will return soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

So glad that Andy ate some Pedigree canned food. Smooch really liked the Pedigree and Alpo canned dog food, when she didn't want to eat.

I'm glad Andy is going off of the Gabapentin-bet that is the problem.


----------



## cgriffin

I hope Andy will eat more again, once the pills are out of his system


----------



## Waggily Tail

Andy...we're hoping your appetite returns


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

Hope you eat a little more!


----------



## MercyMom

Hoping you appetite returns soon Andy.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I hope Andy's appetite returns once his stomach settles down. It's tough when they don't eat. (BTW you and Ollie look great in your matching outfits  )


----------



## Karen519

*Ollie*

Great pic of you and Ollie in matching jackets! Love it!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Feel better soon Andy!


----------



## NancyLu

You are an amazing family and an inspiration to all of us who are fighting battles to keep our special GR babies alive. I will be saying a prayer every day in meditation for Andy and your family.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you Andy and hope that you're feeling betetr soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Come on Andy, you got to eat to keep up your strength. Summer is just around the corner and I know how much you love Swimming.......... 

Danny, you and Ollie look so handsome in your matching jackets-happy shopping!


----------



## dborgers

I'm cautiously optimistic Andy is turning a corner. I stopped all of his pills except the antibiotic, the last dose of which is today. No doubt having a lot of pills in his stomach without much food to speak of makes for a bitter cocktail sitting in his stomach. A couple days without supplements and Tramadol is a small price to pay for him to feel like eating if it helps his stomach to feel better and appetite to return. 

Andy ate more yesterday than he has in the past week. After he finished up the other half of a small can of wet, I got his antibiotic in him in a 1" ball of frozen peach yogurt, which he gobbled down with a couple more bites following that. His GI seems a little upset, so the yogurt is a good thing for his digestive tract. He's still checking each and every bite carefully to ensure there aren't pills in them. Clever boy LOL 

Andy seems perkier today. I'm hopeful as the Gabapentin gets out of his system we'll get back on track.

Now, fingers crossed the infection doesn't return to his ankle/leg. 30 days of antibiotics should have been enough. A day at a time ... and carpe diem. 

Thank you all so much


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Fingers and toes crossed for Andy!


----------



## goldilover2650

More fingers and toes crossed...and some paws too..... Glad he was perkier today and hope he continues to be perky and eats like a good boy!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Reading that Andy ate AND is perkier made my day! 

♫ Go Andy, Go Andy ♫


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad to hear you ate some. 

Now I'm crossing all paws and praying you eat more!!


----------



## *Laura*

Good news that Andy ate so much. Keep up the good work Andy. Fingers, toes and Buddy's paws are crossed that you continue to feel better 

(STAY AWAY ANKLE INFECTION!!!). That's an order from Canada


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

Andy would only eat a can of tuna and a few liver treats tonight. Ate a few bites of liverwurst this morning ... that is, until Jane put his antibiotic in a bite and handed it to him. I had to fish out the chunks of antibiotic and force it down him. Turned his nose up at sardines and yogurt.

When I made a 1" yogurt ball tonight and put it in his mouth, he chewed the yogurt and spit out the antibiotic. Had to do the 'blow in your nose' trick. Finally got it down him. He isn't trusting anything I hand him, but if I put it in his bowl he may or may not eat it. 

The eating saga continues ...


----------



## Bentleysmom

I know you've tried almost everything. Ky is like Andy with pills, she will chew then spit out just the pill. For her new meds I've been crushing them to dust and mixing with peanut butter and (lots of)jelly on a paper plate. We've had 2 good days of her licking it all up as long as daddy is the one holding the plate.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Andy is too smart for his own good....


----------



## Finn's Fan

Well, shoot, I thought all the fingers crossed were getting your boy's appetite back. Have you tried jarred baby foods? Even Andy will have to figure that you can't hide pills in that and so he might like it! Finn asks that I give you our homemade peanut butter treat recipe and start feeding them to Andy by the pound. If you want the recipe, let me know.


----------



## mm03gn

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time getting Andy to take his pills! I will never again take for granted how easily my girls take them. I just plop the pills on top of their regular food and they just gobble it all up! I definitely wish it was that easy for you!! Do you think it might work to literally shove them down his throat, followed by a yummy great to make sure it's washed down?


----------



## Dwyllis

Hoping Andy's appetite will pick up again. That iis so worrying for you guys. poor baby. he's so stoic. Loki is on to his second round of antibiotics & prednisone for a Hotspot on his throat, which does not want to clear up. The prednisone makes him extra hungry & he's looking a bit on the chubby side at the moment. Loki is easy to get pills into .....we just stick a pill into a piece of cooked sausage & it's gone in the blinking of an eye. Andy is probably sooooo over all the pill-swallowing stuff. i nurse patients like that. they will refuse their food because they think pills have been hidden In it. Love the pic of you & Ollie in matching jackets.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll  I appreciate the good vibes very much.



mm03gn said:


> I'm sorry you're having such a hard time getting Andy to take his pills! I will never again take for granted how easily my girls take them. I just plop the pills on top of their regular food and they just gobble it all up! I definitely wish it was that easy for you!! Do you think it might work to literally shove them down his throat, followed by a yummy great to make sure it's washed down?


Until a week ago I just put them in his food, or in the case of bitter pills in a glob of peanut butter. He's swallow it right down. I've stopped all of his pills but Tramadol. He obviously doesn't feel well and I don't want to exacerbate his stomach issues with a never ending cocktail of pills that sit in his stomach without much food.

He's VERY picky right now about what he will an won't eat, and then only a little of this and that. Sniffs every bite to ensure there aren't pills inside, and if there are he spits them out, sometime after eating around them. I shove them down the back of his throat and he works his tongue trying to spit them out the sides of his mouth, half the time successfully. 

I gave him an appetite stimulant for a couple days and things improved, but not much. After spotting diarrhea a couple days ago I'm giving his GI tract needs a rest from the pills and only feeding little bits at a time. I'm hoping this is because the rest of the Gabapentin needs to clear out of his system rather than a lymphoma relapse. One thing is for sure: Andy does not handle Gabapentin well at all. He's one of those boys where if he can have a side effect of a drug he does more often than not. Andy has a very sensitive little system and always has.


----------



## PrincessDi

Crossing everything that we can here that Andy continues to improve and that he feels like eating.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Praying that Andy feels better today and eats more and takes his meds.


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic Andy is turning a corner. I stopped all of his pills except the antibiotic, the last dose of which is today. No doubt having a lot of pills in his stomach without much food to speak of makes for a bitter cocktail sitting in his stomach. A couple days without supplements and Tramadol is a small price to pay for him to feel like eating if it helps his stomach to feel better and appetite to return.
> 
> Andy ate more yesterday than he has in the past week. After he finished up the other half of a small can of wet, I got his antibiotic in him in a 1" ball of frozen peach yogurt, which he gobbled down with a couple more bites following that. His GI seems a little upset, so the yogurt is a good thing for his digestive tract. He's still checking each and every bite carefully to ensure there aren't pills in them. Clever boy LOL
> 
> Andy seems perkier today. I'm hopeful as the Gabapentin gets out of his system we'll get back on track.
> 
> Now, fingers crossed the infection doesn't return to his ankle/leg. 30 days of antibiotics should have been enough. A day at a time ... and carpe diem.
> 
> Thank you all so much


Keeping my fingers crossed that Andy continues to recover. :crossfing


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Thanks ya'll  I appreciate the good vibes very much.
> 
> 
> 
> Until a week ago I just put them in his food, or in the case of bitter pills in a glob of peanut butter. He's swallow it right down. I've stopped all of his pills but Tramadol. He obviously doesn't feel well and I don't want to exacerbate his stomach issues with a never ending cocktail of pills that sit in his stomach without much food.
> 
> He's VERY picky right now about what he will an won't eat, and then only a little of this and that. Sniffs every bite to ensure there aren't pills inside, and if there are he spits them out, sometime after eating around them. I shove them down the back of his throat and he works his tongue trying to spit them out the sides of his mouth, half the time successfully.
> 
> I gave him an appetite stimulant for a couple days and things improved, but not much. After spotting diarrhea a couple days ago I'm giving his GI tract needs a rest from the pills and only feeding little bits at a time. I'm hoping this is because the rest of the Gabapentin needs to clear out of his system rather than a lymphoma relapse. One thing is for sure: Andy does not handle Gabapentin well at all. He's one of those boys where if he can have a side effect of a drug he does more often than not. Andy has a very sensitive little system and always has.


I am praying that everything continues work in your favor with Andy. Know that I am always rooting for him to get better.


----------



## cgriffin

I hope everything will be back to normal soon for Andy and he will eat and trust his food again.

I just remembered after reading your post that Thunder, my lab mix, was just like that last year after his surgeries when he had to take a bunch of pills. He checked everything also and eat treats around antibiotics. He is usually a very enthusiastic eater, at that time he would not trust his dog food in the bowl either for fear that something was hidden in it. I had to hand feed him, to gain his trust back and emphasize when I put food in his bowl, that my hands are empty and I dropped nothing in his bowl, lol. 
Good luck and a big hug to Andy


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> He's VERY picky right now about what he will an won't eat, and then only a little of this and that. Sniffs every bite to ensure there aren't pills inside, and if there are he spits them out, sometime after eating around them. I shove them down the back of his throat and he works his tongue trying to spit them out the sides of his mouth, half the time successfully.
> 
> I gave him an appetite stimulant for a couple days and things improved, but not much. After spotting diarrhea a couple days ago I'm giving his GI tract needs a rest from the pills and only feeding little bits at a time. I'm hoping this is because the rest of the Gabapentin needs to clear out of his system rather than a lymphoma relapse. One thing is for sure: Andy does not handle Gabapentin well at all. He's one of those boys where if he can have a side effect of a drug he does more often than not. Andy has a very sensitive little system and always has.


Oh, man, you know I so feel for you right now. I find my mood so depends on whether Tesia is eating or not. I know you would do anything to find that magic formula that sticks. 

I noted in this update that you mentioned a bit of diarrhea, and I remember you mentioned half a can of tuna a couple of posts ago. While I had great luck getting Tesia to eat tuna, too, she had diarrhea both times. Only one outing worth, but just to make sure it was the tuna, I tried it a second time, so I know that is what it was. A complete cause and effect - ate it for dinner, had diarrhea the next morning. 

I am now having good luck with wet food mixed with her kibble. That's right - her kibble that she wouldn't eat for 10 days! I started with a half can plus a half cup of kibble and I'm now doing a third of a can and a cup of kibble. I'm crossing my fingers - and crossing them for you, too! I hope the infection stays away. It may be that the good bacteria in his stomach are still just coming back, so his tummy may still be a bit upset. Maybe a bit of probiotic yogurt? I had (brief) good luck with yogurt and rice mixed together during our big antibiotic sickness. I think it helped for the length of time she ate it... 

Sending you positive thoughts...


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Andy and really hope that his eating starts to improve soon. It's such a worry when they're not eating normally. Sending him a huge hug.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all for the kind posts and well wishes 

Dr. Wang squeezed him in as a drop off appointment. She's going to do an ultrasound of his stomach to see if he's come out of remission and check for tumors, et al, a CBC, an ultrasound of his ankle, and another test (the name escapes me).

The tuna was a day after the diarrhea. This all began when he started on Gabapentin. I hope that's it. It could be coincidental, but Andy seems to be one of those boys where if 5% of dogs have a negative reaction, he'll have one. 

We'll see what's going on when they call back after the tests and exams.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for keeping us posted and hope that everything goes okay for Andy at the vets.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Glad that Andy was in to see the Doctor. You know I am praying for him.
Just seems the timing with the Gabapentin seems to point to it as the culprit!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Glad that Andy was in to see the Doctor. You know I am praying for him.
> Just seems the timing with the Gabapentin seems to point to it as the culprit!


Thank you, Karen. That's my hope too. Maybe they can get to the bottom of what's ailing his ankle too. Or is it referred to as a wrist? I'm not sure.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thank you, Karen. That's my hope too. Maybe they can get to the bottom of what's ailing his ankle too. Or is it referred to as a wrist? I'm not sure.


I'm hoping they can figure that out, too! Hugs and kisses to Andy, Katie and Ollie.


----------



## cgriffin

Keeping my fingers crossed that it is only a reaction to the Gabapentin.

Well, I think if it is on the front leg, than it is a wrist, the hind leg, the stifle or ankle


----------



## dborgers

*Dr. Wang's report*

Thank you 

Just got back. No relapse of lymphoma. Yeah! 

Dr. Wang said that the Prednisone is an appetite stimulant, and since Andy came off Prednisone when he began Gabapentin it could be either not having Pred or taking the Gabapentin. I had to cancel his cold laser therapy session scheduled for today. 

Here's a copy of Dr. Wang's report and a picture of our punk rocker, Andy  


















Those are Ollie's legs as he came to check out Andy's new punk rock doo:


----------



## Bentleysmom

YAY Andy!!!!!!! I'm SO happy to read this!!! God's blessings are abundant!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad to hear that the lymphoma has not returned.
My father had Lupus when he was alive and whenever they would decrease his prednisone, he would end up back in emergency room, with low red blood count, etc. Wonder if Andy come be experiencing some back things because of the NOT TAKING pred anymore.


----------



## goldilover2650

Yay for not being a relapse!!! Hugs to Andy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Whew, RELIEF!!! Go Andy! I love his new punk rock look!


----------



## Lilliegrace

sighs of relief this end.

No relapse.......yeahhhhhh

Go Andy


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Yay! Great news! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::artydude


----------



## dborgers

You guys rock!  Thank you so much. To say I'm relieved would be an understatement.


----------



## HolDaisy

So very happy to read this news  you must be so relieved!

Really hope that Andy starts to feel better soon and gets back to his normal eating habits


----------



## *Laura*

Yah!!! So relieved to read the dr's report. I hope Andy's issues will be sorted out in the couple of days. Big hug to Andy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Andy!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Checking in on sweet Andy.


----------



## Bob Dylan

*ANDY, We LOVE YOU!!!!!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic update, way to go Andy.


----------



## cgriffin

Great news about Andy! 

Uh oh Andy, doc said no people food 

I hope Andy's GI tract will be on 'track' really soon


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank goodness there is no relapse! What a relief. He'll come around to eating again soon, I'm sure. Has your vet suggested the A/D food by any chance? It was such a lifesaver to me. You don't need to fee d abig amount because it is so concentrated - but it is high nutrient and calorie, and easy on the GI tract. I mixed a big tablespoon of it with rice when she was very nauseous, and eventually some kibble. But some days, I just gave it to her straight - just to get something into her. 
http://www.hillspet.com/products/pd-feline-ad-caninefeline-critical-care-canned.html

Good luck. Hope the 24-hour fast gets him feeling hungry.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

I'm praying that you will develop a ravenous appetite!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy has requested I only shoot photos from his 'good side' for now and wonders why they only shaved half his thigh LOL The patch they shaved makes for quite the hairdo, doesn't it?  We'll find out how his appetite is tonight, and hope his wrist doesn't make his leg swell up again. Me and the boy have to get back to having fun again.

On another note: Ollie has completely come out of his shell and become very playful. LOVES playing fetch and is very affectionate. He and Katie are getting along famously. He often sleeps with his head on her back when they nap.

As always, thank you so much for your continued support and prayers


----------



## *Laura*

Haha. Andy sweetie you look super handsome from ALL sides . Here's hoping you have a huge appetite tonight. ....(aw I can picture Ollie and Katie snuggling. That picture makes me smile)


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing Andy a healthy appetite tonight :crossfing and that his fur will grow back fast :crossfing or might have to get him a hair piece  

Aww, maybe you can take a picture of Ollie and Katie cuddling together? 
Looks like a permanent family member to me, can't separate the snugglers :no:


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Wishing Andy a healthy appetite tonight and it would be great to see a pic of Ollie and Katie together! Do you think maybe Andy's loss of appetite has to do with him going off of prednisone?


----------



## dborgers

I'll get some pics of Katie and Ollie together. We always considered Katie tiny, but Ollie's quite a bit smaller than she is. All the way up to 8 whole pounds now!  He was probably a day or two at most from being dead when we found him. Nothing but bones and matted fur. 


> Looks like a permanent family member to me, can't separate the snugglers


The needle is moving in that direction 



> Do you think maybe Andy's loss of appetite has to do with him going off of prednisone?


It could be. I hadn't considered that until Dr. Wang said it. Just as likely are the antibiotics inflaming his GI, Gapabentin, etc. I just don't know. We're going to resume 10 or 20mgs of Pred tomorrow if Andy eats.

I'm cooking chicken and rice for Andy right now. Since he'll only get 1/2 a cup at a time every hour or two, I won't know how he's eating until tomorrow ... and will report back


----------



## Finn's Fan

Sending "hearty appetite" wishes to Andy! As for his less-than-fashionable haircut, Finn's belly hair is now about an inch and a half long from an abdominal ultrasound shave in September (!!!), so Andy may want some fleece jammies if it gets too cold in your neck of the woods


----------



## love never dies

Great news - Hugs to Andy 
Group Hugs


----------



## dborgers

Andy says, 'Thangya. Thangyaverramuch!'


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Andy is always in my thoughts. He's the 2nd luckiest boy in the world right now. Ollie is the first. I can't believe how he found you & how wonderfully it has worked out.


----------



## dborgers

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Andy is always in my thoughts. He's the 2nd luckiest boy in the world right now. Ollie is the first. I can't believe how he found you & how wonderfully it has worked out.


Thank you so much 

Ollie and Andy are both snoozing down here in the 'man cave'. Ollie in the other easy chair, and Andy on a pad. My wife tells me that every time I leave Ollie cries until I get back. Aw. He's fitting right in and adjusting more and more every day. He's so small, but putting on weight little by little. When we first took him to the vet he was only 6 lbs 9 oz. Now he's 8 lbs 2 oz. I didn't expect him to be such a little lovey dovey boy based on how he wanted to bite my hand off when we finally caught him December 21st. He may be small, but he's brave. Not a hint of aggression towards anyone around here. He's quite affectionate, though still just a tad standoffish at times ... when he isn't jumping in someone's lap. I'll begin training him in the next few days. Hopefully he won't be like Katie, who we call 'untrainable' LOL She's cute as a button and really funny, but she marches to her own drummer 

Andy ate about half a cup of rice and chicken and lost interest after that. I did get a Prednisone and Cerenia (for nausea) in him, then we went for a short walk across the street. Since his left wrist seems to be relatively OK (though still warmer to the touch than the right) I think I'll take him out to the lake for a short walkabout. At this point I'm trying anything I can to help his mood. Poor boy's been through the ringer these past several weeks.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> Ollie and Andy are both snoozing down here in the 'man cave'. Ollie in the other easy chair, and Andy on a pad. My wife tells me that every time I leave Ollie cries until I get back. Aw. He's fitting right in and adjusting more and more every day. He's so small, but putting on weight little by little. When we first took him to the vet he was only 6 lbs 9 oz. Now he's 8 lbs 2 oz. I didn't expect him to be such a little lovey dovey boy based on how he wanted to bite my hand off when we finally caught him December 21st. He may be small, but he's brave. Not a hint of aggression towards anyone around here. He's quite affectionate, though still just a tad standoffish at times ... when he isn't jumping in someone's lap. I'll begin training him in the next few days. Hopefully he won't be like Katie, who we call 'untrainable' LOL She's cute as a button and really funny, but she marches to her own drummer
> 
> Andy ate about half a cup of rice and chicken and lost interest after that. I did get a Prednisone and Cerenia (for nausea) in him, then we went for a short walk across the street. Since his left wrist seems to be relatively OK (though still warmer to the touch than the right) I think I'll take him out to the lake for a short walkabout. At this point I'm trying anything I can to help his mood. Poor boy's been through the ringer these past several weeks.


Andy is always in my thoughts and prayers! Ollie sounds like he loves his Daddy!


----------



## dborgers

He woke up and trotted to his dish with tail wagging. Saw the rice and chicken, had one bite of chicken, and left. Maybe the Prednisone and Cerenia need a little while to work yet. Dr. Wang doesn't want him eating anything but rice and chicken for a couple days, so we'll go with that and see if his appetite improves as his GI has time to settle down.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope Andy's appetite improves soon. Rice and chicken is always the best thing to calm down their stomachs so hopefully it will do the trick 

Sounds like Ollie has settled in just great, he really is so lucky to have found you and your wife and such a lovely home!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny, boy did I get a re-education in messed up digestive systems in dogs this past week. I had some of the same issues. Our vet said the little microfilia (sp) in the intestinal lining may be destroyed or damaged and things take time- I may not have that exactly right but it made sense when she explained it. I hope Andy will be eating soon. Our vet prescribed tylan powder ( a sort of antibiotic used for IBD dogs) and I believe that alone stimulated Toby's appetite. I'm not sure if Andy can use something like tylan powder, but thought I'd mention it. 

On a slightly different note- did you notice you are in the top 5 of most viewed threads on the forum? I am glad because now it will be easy to find this thread from the main page!


----------



## dborgers

We're just rolling with the flow per his GI stuff. Fortunately, the last time he had this it cleared up in a few days and he resumed eating gleefully. My wife brought home turkey and Andy ate a few bites with no hesitation, followed by two tablespoons of rice I put in his dish afterwards. We're making progress. Yeah 

An 8 pound dog just crawled onto my lap. First name begins with "O"  Setting him down as Andy and I head out the door to the lake for a short walkabout I think will elevate his mood. 

Thank you all for caring about Andy .. and the prayers too. What an amazing group of people you are!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm so happy about Andy! He's remaining on the prayer list


----------



## Bob Dylan

Have fun on your walk, maybe he will want to eat more when he gets home! ((HUGS))


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> We're just rolling with the flow per his GI stuff. Fortunately, the last time he had this it cleared up in a few days and he resumed eating gleefully. My wife brought home turkey and Andy ate a few bites with no hesitation, followed by two tablespoons of rice I put in his dish afterwards. We're making progress. Yeah
> 
> An 8 pound dog just crawled onto my lap. First name begins with "O"  Setting him down as Andy and I head out the door to the lake for a short walkabout I think will elevate his mood.
> 
> Thank you all for caring about Andy .. and the prayers too. What an amazing group of people you are!


Hoping that your walk with Andy is fun for both of you and praying he will eat more each time!!


----------



## dborgers

*Andy's appetite*

We turned a corner today! Jane brought home a BBQ'd turkey sandwich late this morning. Andy glued himself to her thigh all the way into the kitchen, so I washed off the BBQ sauce and Andy couldn't eat the turkey fast enough ... after giving the first bite a sniff. Tail began wagging. First time he's been excited about food in a couple weeks. He ate about 4 ounces of turkey and rice. About all he should have at one time for now ...

Up until that point he'd been turning up his nose at boiled chicken and rice, only eating a bite here and there (if any), then leaving his bowl with the rest in it. 

Going on the premise 90% of taste is smell, and the smell of lightly seasoned turkey got Andy's interest, Jane went out and bought baked Parmesan chicken breasts. We removed the breading, rinsed it off, and offered him a few bites. Andy went right for it. 

While his tail was wagging as he gobbled up a few bites of the chicken, I added some brown rice to his bowl. He ate those couple of tablespoons right up. Every couple hours I've added a few bites of the Parmesan chicken (sans breading and rinsed) to his bowel with some brown rice. Down the hatch!!

I'm sure the Prednisone/Cerenia and time off are helping his appetite and GI tract to normalize, but it seems we've kick started his appetite with chicken and turkey that _smells_ good to him, especially in light of the fact dogs have 100,000 times the sense of smell people do. Ah, when we're worried things don't always come to us clearly like they might normally.

He's still sniffing every bite before deciding whether or not to eat food (and checking for pills). Turns out that feeding him turkey/chicken that _smells_ great has kick started his interest in food again. We're very relieved. Tomorrow will tell the tale 100% as to whether or not his GI is getting back to normal.

As always, thank you so much for the prayers, well wishes, and continued support for Andy


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> We turned a corner today! Jane brought home a BBQ'd turkey sandwich late this morning. Andy glued himself to her thigh all the way into the kitchen, so I washed off the BBQ sauce and Andy couldn't eat the turkey fast enough ... after giving the first bite a sniff. Tail began wagging. First time he's been excited about food in a couple weeks. He ate about 4 ounces of turkey and rice. About all he should have at one time for now ...
> 
> Up until that point he'd been turning up his nose at boiled chicken and rice, only eating a bite here and there (if any), then leaving his bowl with the rest in it.
> 
> Going on the premise 90% of taste is smell, and the smell of lightly seasoned turkey got Andy's interest, Jane went out and bought baked Parmesan chicken breasts. We removed the breading, rinsed it off, and offered him a few bites. Andy went right for it.
> 
> While his tail was wagging as he gobbled up a few bites of the chicken, I added some brown rice to his bowl. He ate those couple of tablespoons right up. Every couple hours I've added a few bites of the Parmesan chicken (sans breading and rinsed) to his bowel with some brown rice. Down the hatch!!
> 
> I'm sure the Prednisone/Cerenia and time off are helping his appetite and GI tract to normalize, but it seems we've kick started his appetite with chicken and turkey that _smells_ good to him, especially in light of the fact dogs have 100,000 times the sense of smell people do. Ah, when we're worried things don't always come to us clearly like they might normally.
> 
> He's still sniffing every bite before deciding whether or not to eat food (and checking for pills). Turns out that feeding him turkey/chicken that _smells_ great has kick started his interest in food again. We're very relieved. Tomorrow will tell the tale 100% as to whether or not his GI is getting back to normal.
> 
> As always, thank you so much for the prayers, well wishes, and continued support for Andy


Oh, this makes me so HAPPY!!


----------



## Mac'sdad

dborgers said:


> We turned a corner today! Jane brought home a BBQ'd turkey sandwich late this morning. Andy glued himself to her thigh all the way into the kitchen, so I washed off the BBQ sauce and Andy couldn't eat the turkey fast enough ... after giving the first bite a sniff. Tail began wagging. First time he's been excited about food in a couple weeks. He ate about 4 ounces of turkey and rice. About all he should have at one time for now ...
> 
> Up until that point he'd been turning up his nose at boiled chicken and rice, only eating a bite here and there (if any), then leaving his bowl with the rest in it.
> 
> Going on the premise 90% of taste is smell, and the smell of lightly seasoned turkey got Andy's interest, Jane went out and bought baked Parmesan chicken breasts. We removed the breading, rinsed it off, and offered him a few bites. Andy went right for it.
> 
> While his tail was wagging as he gobbled up a few bites of the chicken, I added some brown rice to his bowl. He ate those couple of tablespoons right up. Every couple hours I've added a few bites of the Parmesan chicken (sans breading and rinsed) to his bowel with some brown rice. Down the hatch!!
> 
> I'm sure the Prednisone/Cerenia and time off are helping his appetite and GI tract to normalize, but it seems we've kick started his appetite with chicken and turkey that _smells_ good to him, especially in light of the fact dogs have 100,000 times the sense of smell people do. Ah, when we're worried things don't always come to us clearly like they might normally.
> 
> He's still sniffing every bite before deciding whether or not to eat food (and checking for pills). Turns out that feeding him turkey/chicken that _smells_ great has kick started his interest in food again. We're very relieved. Tomorrow will tell the tale 100% as to whether or not his GI is getting back to normal.
> 
> As always, thank you so much for the prayers, well wishes, and continued support for Andy


Danny... I think your on to something with the smell/taste thing ! My mom lost her sense of taste and smell and food is not a priority or a joy anymore ! food is just something you need to do to keep the body working so she only eats when it's necessary ! 

 Go Andy GO ...


----------



## Bob Dylan

Oh Yes GO ANDY GO, straight to your bowl. You made my morning..............HUGS!!


----------



## goldilover2650

Hooray for the positive update! Keep it up Andy!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Andy!


----------



## dborgers

Yep, "smelly" chicken did the trick. He's eating little bits at a time ... enough for sustenance and in amounts that his GI tract can handle as it slowly normalizes. We're making progress every day. Thanks !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That Andy is too smart for his own good checking for pills........

Great to hear he's enjoying the Turkey, who could resist Nashville BBQ anyway?


----------



## briane04

Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your Golden.


----------



## Bentleysmom

dborgers said:


> Yep, "smelly" chicken did the trick. He's eating little bits at a time ... enough for sustenance and in amounts that his GI tract can handle as it slowly normalizes. We're making progress every day. Thanks !!


I'm with Andy! "Smelly" chicken always makes me salivate too


----------



## Karen519

*So glad*



dborgers said:


> Yep, "smelly" chicken did the trick. He's eating little bits at a time ... enough for sustenance and in amounts that his GI tract can handle as it slowly normalizes. We're making progress every day. Thanks !!


So glad that Andy is eating the smelly chicken!


----------



## dborgers

*Woo Hoo!!*

I baked more Parmesan chicken breasts and added brown rice and water. After removing the breading, I set down Andy's dinner of a large and small breast and brown rice (with pills hidden in chicken LOL). Andy was his normal 'hug your thigh' boy at the kitchen counter through the whole process. Yee haw!!

This is an extremely boring video, but we're doing the happy dance at our house after a couple weeks with a lack of appetite


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Way to go, Andy! Woo-hoo!


----------



## cgriffin

Yay, Andy cleaned out his bowl to the last crumb, yay 
Only real dog loving people could get a joy out of a video of a dog eating all his food, lol. 
Way to go Andy


----------



## Bentleysmom

Thank you for sharing that video with us, it made my heart sing! Go Andy!!:appl:


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

That is most definitely not boring! I'm doing a happy dance as well!!


----------



## dborgers

*A Couple More Videos*

(Sorry about the quality. I quickly put these together with the Flip Video program instead of iMovie.)

A few people asked for a photo of Ollie (our new rescue) and Katie together. Here's a 5 sec video clip of them napping back to back in the man cave last night. Katie (L) and Ollie (R). He had his head on her back ... until I pulled out the camera, of course LOL 

Katie is also a rescue (self-rescue) who showed up at our house, limping, 8 years ago. She'd been kicked and had a badly healed, shattered femur in a hind leg that couldn't be repaired. Katie had ACL surgery on the other hind leg a little over a year ago. Tucking her bad hind leg under her, Katie can scoot like the dickens! 






Andy needed his mood elevated after weeks of being cooped up with only a couple very short walks. Now that his wrist is healed we headed out to the lake. Nothing exciting, just walking around. It's the longest he's walked around since he started limping 6 weeks ago. After several vet visits and weeks and weeks of this and that getting in the way of his having fun and feeling well, he finally got to really get out and about. Walking well. Eating well. Feels good!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Loved seeing all those videos! So happy to see Andy eating a big dinner, and yay for him going out for a walk by the lake  things look good!

How cute are Katie and Ollie too?! They're like long lost buddies


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

Ollie and Katie look like bro and sis, don't they? We've always considered her 'dinky' .. until Ollie came along. All 8 pounds now LOL

And isn't it funny how happy we we dog people get over stuff like 'eating' and 'solid poop' and stuff like that? LOL

Andy just came back for seconds, smacking his lips. He also had a little peas, butter beans, and frozen peach yogurt. 

Alright!!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I loved all the videos. So great to see Andy eating so well and getting out of the house. He looks so happy .... And Katie and Ollie sleeping together. That is so sweet, just the cutest. Big smile on my face


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely cause to celebrate!! I know how worrisome it is when they aren't eating or feeling well. Just love the videos and thanks so much for the one of Ollie and Katie. Looks like they are wonderful good friends! Thanks so much for rescuing them!


----------



## cgriffin

Cute videos! Andy looks so happy


----------



## goldy1

Love the videos. The music that accompanies Andy's outing made me laugh. So happy to know he's loving his food again.


----------



## dborgers

Hey guys,

Remember 'Roo', the golden rescued from an L.A. shelter with cement between her pads, covered in fleas, medical problems, scared of everything, hours from death, etc.? She has blossomed so much. 

Her dad, Brian, has started a website because Facebook got to be a bit of a hassle. He's a great writer, and the videos are precious.

The Dog in the Clouds

Roo has a thread here at GRF too:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...31-roo-story-rescued-golden-need-tissues.html

Check it out


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all for the kind comments. Glad you enjoyed the videos 

Wow, today was such a transformation! Andy _wants_ to eat anything he can, and is ... with barely a sniff of the food. Your prayers and positive vibes worked


----------



## Claire's Friend

:smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so glad Andy is feeling better, miss you guys so much. Hugs.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw, sweet videos. I love dogs sleeping together. They are like two peas in a pod.

And Andy! What a sweet, smiling face. No matter what they're up against, they always manage to be happy and enjoy life. Glad to hear he is eating again and got a little lake time.


----------



## Bentleysmom

*YAY ANDY! ATTA BOY!!!!*


----------



## cgriffin

Yay Andy, you go boy, keep eating, keep smiling


----------



## Karen519

*The videos*

Danny

Loved the videos-it was wonderful seeing Andy eat-talk about CLEANING his plated!! Katie and Ollie look so ADORABLE sleeping back to back-love seeing
dogs snuggle!! It was so good that Andy got out-too bad it's not WARM enough to swim!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I loved the Andy video. What a great plot and great ending. I was on the edge of my seat to see if he ate every bite including the hidden pills. 
And the award goes to................Andy!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

Woohoo what awesome news that is very much needed right now


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Way to go, Andy!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, nary a grain of rice was left, not a pill was discovered and the slurping sounds were music to everyone's ears As for Andy's outing, you could almost hear your heart singing and you could definitely hear Andy's!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yay Andy!! Hope you guys have a fantastic Sunday!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Glad Andy has found his appetite again! Relief! I do remember how that felt. If your weather is as good as ours today I'm sure Andy will get out and about. Enjoy him - enjoy the day.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Praying that Andy, Ollie and Katie and their WONDERFUL Mom and Dad, have a beautiful day!


----------



## Dwyllis

I have been doing a catch up on Andy & you all. Wonderful to see Andy eating again & enjoying his food. And enjoying a quiet stroll outdoors again. You guys must be so relieved & absolutely thrilled. I have also been following Brian's progress with Roo, first on here & now on his website ....received a new update in my Inbox a few mins ago. Andy & Roo ....lovely stories to follow ....& lovely to hear news about your little Katie & Ollie also.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you so much  

I'm very relieved Andy's eating and able to have a normal life again after so many weeks of wrist/leg problems and GI upset.

There will be a new video of Ollie here later this afternoon. Surprise stuff. Stay tuned ​


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm relieved too! Now we have to get Tesla and all the others there too, I believe we can do it!!


----------



## swishywagga

Danny and Andy, I have been trying to post messages on your thread for ages but it won't go on! Am hoping it will work this time, just wanted to show our support for you, and am so pleased to read that Andy is eating again. Well done boy! Sending you our very best wishes across the miles. Take care and golden hugs to all.


----------



## Karen519

*Swishywagga*

Swishywagga

Your post worked and your dog is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad that Andy is eating well and can't wait for the new video!!


----------



## KiwiD

Good boy Andy for eating all that yummy food up, even the pills! Glad you also got to go for a walk by the lake.


----------



## HolDaisy

Only just seen your update but so glad Andy's appetite is back! That's what we like to hear


----------



## Thalie

Good job polishing you bowl, Andy. It is a pleasure to see you eat with enthusiasm. Glad you had a good walk by the lake; it looks full of good sniffing spots.


----------



## dborgers

*Ollie Gets a Surprise Box In The Mail*

Some of you know about Ollie, the tiny little guy my wife and I caught three weeks ago running the streets. He got a surprise in the mail Saturday! Claire's Friend sent a wonderfully thoughtful and beautifully wrapped box of gifts as a welcome present for Ollie. What a kind, thoughtful, and generous surprise 

Below is a video of Ollie. Part 1 - opening his gifts, and in Part II Ollie's high stylin' in his new stuff and smelling like a French model following a spa day today. Thank you Claire's Friend for such a fun day!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Looking good little man. We had as much fun picking it all out for you. Honestly, we started out just going to get the coat. But then we found the rescue bandana, and then the white dog shampoo and then....
Have a wonderful life Ollie !!!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy continues to do very well - back to being stuck like glue to anyone who wanders into the kitchen lest he miss out on a morsel of food 

Thanks ya'll  You make Andy's_ living_ with cancer fun!


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> Looking good little man. We had as much fun picking it all out for you. Honestly, we started out just going to get the coat. But then we found the rescue bandana, and then the white dog shampoo and then....
> Have a wonderful life Ollie !!!!


Everyone at our house thanks you, Claire's Friend, for your thoughtful gifts and such a fun 24 hours

Ollie, Katie, Andy, Danny, and Jane


----------



## cgriffin

Great videos, Ollie looks so cute and happy. Wow, he has a full wardrobe now doesn't he? And he seems to enjoy dressing up,lol, too cute 

That was such a nice and great thing to do, thank you Claire's friend

I am happy to read that Andy is feeling good and continuing to have a good appetite. Yay, Andy, way to go


----------



## PrincessDi

THAT WAS SO SWEET SM!! Danny, I had SO much fun watching the videos of Ollie. Just a really dumb question? Was that YOU singing I'm too sexy? It was too specific that I doubt it was someone else singing! Really made me giggle in my coffee this morning!


----------



## hotel4dogs

So glad to hear that Andy's appetite is back, makes my day. 
I don't post often, but I think of you guys all the time.


----------



## Karen519

*Claire's Friend (Susan)*



dborgers said:


> Everyone at our house thanks you, Claire's Friend, for your thoughtful gifts and such a fun 24 hours
> 
> Ollie, Katie, Andy, Danny, and Jane


I just have to say that I think Susan Marie (Claire's Friend), is one of the kindest and caring people in the world! How sweet of you to send Ollie a care package.

Danny: That video is unbelieavably cute!! Love Ollie modeling his clothes!
Glad Andy got treats, too! Where was Katie during all of this!!


----------



## HolDaisy

How kind of Claire's friend to send Ollie all those lovely things  We loved watching his fashion show too, so funny  He's looking great!


----------



## Mac'sdad

cgriffin said:


> Yay, Andy cleaned out his bowl to the last crumb, yay
> Only real dog loving people could get a joy out of a video of a dog eating all his food, lol.
> Way to go Andy



I was thinking the same thing ..... kinda like lifting their leg for the first time ..... LMAO !


----------



## hubbub

Goodness - I miss a few days and have *8 pages* of continued improving news - way to go!!


----------



## *Laura*

I loved, loved Ollie's video (and nice to see the short appearances from Andy too) That was incredibly sweet for Claire's Friend to send that great gift pack  

Good news that Andy's appetite is back to normal. That must be such a relief for you!!! (I know I'm relieved ....I worry about you Andy)


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 

Andy continues to do really well.  

That wasn't me singing in the video. I just edited the shots I took to match the music the best I could. 

The reason Katie wasn't in the video was because of a problem that just sprung up suddenly on Saturday night: Ollie has suddenly begun humping her at every opportunity. A behavior that hadn't happened in the first three weeks. 

Katie only has one good back leg .. the one that had ACL surgery. The other was broken long before she limped into our yard and healed so badly it's beyond repair. She's straining to get away with Ollie on her back. Her orthopedic surgeon said that if the ACL in the bad leg goes it will have to be amputated. We can't take that chance.

I'm leaving in a few minutes to take Ollie to be neutered. Perhaps his actions are purely attempts at domination neutering will put an end to. If it doesn't, we'll have to find him another home ASAP. He's now healthy and happy, a very sweet and playful boy. Very laid back for what I'd have expected from a poodle. We have our fingers crossed losing his family jewels will make a difference.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny and Andy, always fun to check in and see good news! I hope Ollie's humping resolves with the neuter! 

Claire's Friend- you are one of the kindest most generous people on the forum. YOU ROCK girlfriend!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Ollie*

Danny: Praying that will do the trick for Ollie and I think it will.
Glad Andy is good!
I didn't know that about Katie's leg!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, as usual your video was great! Ollie is quite the model! So glad Andy is eating again!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

I know I'm feeling a bit fragile these days, but I did NOT expect that presnt-opening video to make me tear up.  Claire's Friend, that was just so unbelievably sweet and generous, and Danny, I just love how much you love this little guy already. I hope his neuter is uneventful. 




Bentleysmom said:


> I'm relieved too! Now we have to get Tesla and all the others there too, I believe we can do it!!


Thank you for the little shout out for my dear Tee. :wavey: I hope we can do it, too!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 

Andy's big shaved patch of skin is so soft. I'm loving petting it and giving him little kisses on his side. He 'babies up' when I do. Aw. Quite a relief for him to be back to normal again. When they're in the middle of injuries or not wanting to eat, sometimes it feels like it will never end. But, of course, it does eventually. 

Ollie and I had a great game of tug-of-war tonight. Looks like we'll have to put off his neuter for a couple of days. Freezing rain today and tomorrow. Hills and freezing rain don't mix. We aren't going to give up on the idea of keeping him easily because he's such a cute little sweet boy. We'll give it every chance. Time will tell.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks ya'll
> 
> Andy's big shaved patch of skin is so soft. I'm loving petting it and giving him little kisses on his side. He 'babies up' when I do. Aw. Quite a relief for him to be back to normal again. When they're in the middle of injuries or not wanting to eat, sometimes it feels like it will never end. But, of course, it does eventually.
> 
> Ollie and I had a great game of tug-of-war tonight. Looks like we'll have to put off his neuter for a couple of days. Freezing rain today and tomorrow. Hills and freezing rain don't mix. We aren't going to give up on the idea of keeping him easily because he's such a cute little sweet boy. We'll give it every chance. Time will tell.


So glad that Andy is feeling normal, again. As far as the freezing rain, I'm with you, it is not SAFE to venture out in that!! We know that Ollie will be neutered when it's better outside. I am praying that the neuter will fix Ollie's behavior, if not, I wonder if there is any other way. Maybe the vet would know? Don't think bitter apple would work!


----------



## dborgers

Andy is doing very very well. Has that spark back in his eyes, tail wagging all the time, following me like a shadow, looking for food, taking his meds hidden in food.  

His next chemo appointment is Monday, when he's scheduled for comprehensive liver panels and CBC's this time (the super pricey ones, rather than the in-house tests), so I'm glad he's gobbling down all of his meds again. I hope the time he couldn't handle taking the liver support and Denamarin won't have any negative effects on the results.

It was only raining at 8 am, so we dropped Ollie off at the vet's office for his surgery. He just got home, sans the family jewels, and is resting. We'll try everything we can to help him fit in. Other than that one inappropriate behavior he's a perfect little boy. Sweet and funny and playful.

He's very groggy and resting on my lap.


----------



## cgriffin

Glad that Ollie got over his "jewel heist" fairly good. Wishing him a speedy recovery and that it helps with his "problem" 

I am glad Andy got that spark back and is feeling good, yay

Keeping my fingers crossed for his Monday appointment and bloodwork!


----------



## Doug

Good luck prayers are being sent for Ollie and Andy!!!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

So glad to hear that Andy's back to being Andy !!! I will certainly keep you all in my thoughts.

I guess I must have missed Ollie's "inappropriate behavior".


----------



## hubbub

cgriffin said:


> Glad that Ollie got over his *"jewel heist"* fairly good. Wishing him a speedy recovery and that it helps with his "problem"
> 
> I am glad Andy got that spark back and is feeling good, yay
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for his Monday appointment and bloodwork!


Oh this made me laugh so hard!

Also wishing Ollie a speedy recovery and sending Andy wishes for continued eating and good numbers on Monday


----------



## Karen519

*Ollie*



cgriffin said:


> Glad that Ollie got over his "jewel heist" fairly good. Wishing him a speedy recovery and that it helps with his "problem"
> 
> I am glad Andy got that spark back and is feeling good, yay
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for his Monday appointment and bloodwork!


So glad that Andy is feeling good and that Ollie's family jewels are behind him, no pun intended. Praying that this will keep him away from Katie!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> So glad that Andy is feeling good and that Ollie's family jewels are behind him, no pun intended. Praying that this will keep him away from Katie!!


When Jane came home with Ollie Katie was transfixed on showing Ollie how tough she is .. while he was dopey, of course. LOL Which he still is as he continues to sleep in my lap, wrapped in a light blanket.


----------



## Bentleysmom

That Katie is a smart girl!


----------



## dborgers

Bentleysmom said:


> That Katie is a smart girl!


Katie's idea of being 'tough' is standing in front of Ollie and letting out an "Ah-ROOOOOOO!" LOL


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that Andy is feeling good again  and wishing Ollie a very speedy recovery!


----------



## Karen519

*Katie*

You stand up for yourself, Katie!!
Kisses to all of your furbabies: Andy, Katie and Ollie!!


----------



## love never dies

group hug to Andy's family and celebrate life every day.


----------



## *Laura*

Glad to hear that Andy is acting like his usual old self....that's great. I hope Ollie recovers nicely. It's too bad we can't just 'splain this bad behaviour to them


----------



## Mac'sdad

Danny did you get my response to your message !!!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 

Everyone's doing great around here. Ollie was really uncomfortable in the plastic EC, so we switched to the soft blue one Katie used when she had her ACL surgery. He looks pretty funny in it, being so tiny and all. I'll grab a shot later today and post it. 

All's quiet on the Western front.


----------



## Bentleysmom

dborgers said:


> Thanks ya'll
> 
> Everyone's doing great around here. Ollie was really uncomfortable in the plastic EC, so we switched to the soft blue one Katie used when she had her ACL surgery. He looks pretty funny in it, being so tiny and all. I'll grab a shot later today and post it.
> 
> *All's quiet on the Western front.*


That's what I like to hear!!!!


----------



## dborgers

*Ollie in Elizabethan Collar*

Here's a shot of Ollie in the soft EC. Looks big on him, but he has long legs and gets around in it A-OK. He looks like a furry satellite dish .. or a bluebell, doesn't he?


----------



## Karen519

*Adorable*

Ollie looks adorable!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Karen519 said:


> Ollie looks adorable!!


I agree he looks adorable but I think with that look on his face he's trying for some of Andy's un-Barbecued Barbecued chicken


----------



## dborgers

Ollie under Jane's desk right now ... 10 minutes after eating and taking a painkiller

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bentleysmom

dborgers said:


> Ollie under Jane's desk right now ... 10 minutes after eating and taking a painkiller
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> That pic breaks my heart! I swear, when it's Bentley's turn I'm going to need some serious anti-psychotic drugs to get through it!!!


----------



## dborgers

Bentleysmom said:


> That pic breaks my heart! I swear, when it's Bentley's turn I'm going to need some serious anti-psychotic drugs to get through it!!!


We've been through it twice; with *Laura*'s Buddy and now Ollie. It really isn't that bad. They both ran around like nothing's wrong the day after surgery. The painkillers, which make them sleepier, are more a preventative measure than a response. I wouldn't worry about Bentley


----------



## cgriffin

My dachshund had his "jewel heist" done by laser a couple of years ago, and he recovered so fast, like nothing ever happened. I did not even need a cone on him.
Many years ago,when Thunder, my lab mix, was neutered, he pretty much acted like he was gonna die, lol. He did not have laser surgery though. He did need pain killers for a few days.


----------



## Karen519

*Ollie*

Ollie looks very peaceful. I take it he hasn't yet felt like bothering Katie and hope he won't anymore.

Bentleysmom: None of our dogs had any ill effects from being neutered/spayed.
Other than being a little "out of it," the day of the surgery, they really recuperated very fast. The hardest thing is to make sure they don't lick their wounds!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny - how is little Ollie today?


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Thanks ya'll
> 
> *Andy's big shaved patch of skin is so soft. I'm loving petting it and giving him little kisses on his side.* He 'babies up' when I do. Aw. Quite a relief for him to be back to normal again. When they're in the middle of injuries or not wanting to eat, sometimes it feels like it will never end. But, of course, it does eventually.


I loved Tee's big, pink belly (as I called it). I drove her nuts patting it all the time. She was like, why do you keep touching my tummy??? When her bum got shaved a couple of weeks ago, it was all over. She didn't stand a chance. 

Glad to hear your furry gang is all doing well - the newly neutered Ollie included.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I like furry satellite dish--poor Ollie! Hope this curbs his chasing after Katie...


----------



## dborgers

Ollie's doing very well and hasn't bothered Katie once.. Vice versa. They've been sleeping back to back Everyone is happy. We've been having 'Liver Treat Extravaganzas' with the liver treats Susan Marie sent; all three of our fur kids sitting so nicely side by side with their tails wagging, waiting patiently for their turn. All is well. 

As always, thank you. You're the best bunch of people in the world


----------



## Karen519

*So happy*



dborgers said:


> Ollie's doing very well and hasn't bothered Katie once.. Vice versa. They've been sleeping back to back Everyone is happy. We've been having 'Liver Treat Extravaganzas' with the liver treats Susan Marie sent; all three of our fur kids sitting so nicely side by side with their tails wagging, waiting patiently for their turn. All is well.
> 
> As always, thank you. You're the best bunch of people in the world


So happy to hear that Ollie is minding his P's and Q's!!


----------



## dborgers

Ollie's a really good boy. Patient, undemanding, gentle, and affectionate. I'd say he was only doing what comes naturally to a young boy, especially in new circumstances where he's trying to find his place.


----------



## swishywagga

Ollie looks so cute, so much nicer than one of those horrible lampshade collars! Hope you recover well, golden hugs to all.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Fingers crossed that Ollie's neuter means he's going to be staying put!


----------



## dborgers

Finn's Fan said:


> Fingers crossed that Ollie's neuter means he's going to be staying put!


He's very happy here. This tiny tiny boy has been through enough. We'll be doing everything we can to ensure that happens.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Good thing we got him used to wearing things : He looks like a little flower :smooch:


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> Good thing we got him used to wearing things : He looks like a little flower :smooch:


And he smells like one too thanks to his Dogmother angel, Susan Marie


----------



## PrincessDi

Ollie looks like a flower. What a precious boy! How's Andy today?


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw bless little Ollie  wishing him a speedy recovery!
Hugs to Andy too from us and Sammy


----------



## dborgers

PrincessDi said:


> Ollie looks like a flower. What a precious boy! How's Andy today?


Andy is doing very, very well! Congrats and kudos to you two kids for adopting the brothers, and to Susan Marie for being the matchmaker. Just wow!!


HolDaisy said:


> Aw bless little Ollie  wishing him a speedy recovery!
> Hugs to Andy too from us and Sammy


Andy and Ollie say "Thanks!" Hugs given! Please give Sammy BIG snuggles from us too


----------



## Thalie

So glad to see your gang is doing well. Puny Ollie (don't tell him I called him that) looks mighty comfortable in his big soft lampshade. 

Ear scriches to him and tummy rubs to Andy and Katie.


----------



## dborgers

Thalie said:


> So glad to see your gang is doing well. Puny Ollie (don't tell him I called him that) looks mighty comfortable in his big soft lampshade.
> 
> Ear scriches to him and tummy rubs to Andy and Katie.


Thanks 

We went for our first full length off leash walk/run in 2 months last night. Wow, did it feel good to see Andy back to his usual self; plenty of energy, running across the street to get to the high school, going to check if the possums are out, etc. I'll be taking him on lake trails sometime this weekend, weather permitting. Feels REALLY good to FINALLY have him feeling really well in all ways 

I call Ollie "tiny" LOL He is SO tiny. And sweet. 

Ear scriches and tummy rubs given to all three.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Danny, sounds like a perfect day with your son, so Happy for all of you.

Have A FANTASTIC weekend!!!!! ((HUGS))


----------



## dborgers

Bob Dylan said:


> Danny, sounds like a perfect day with your son, so Happy for all of you.
> 
> Have A FANTASTIC weekend!!!!! ((HUGS))


Thanks! Hugs back atcha


----------



## Mac'sdad

dborgers said:


> Here's a shot of Ollie in the soft EC. Looks big on him, but he has long legs and gets around in it A-OK. He looks like a furry satellite dish .. or a bluebell, doesn't he?



LOL .... he's posing to get the best reception for the Dog Network or Animal Planet


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks
> 
> We went for our first full length off leash walk/run in 2 months last night. Wow, did it feel good to see Andy back to his usual self; plenty of energy, running across the street to get to the high school, going to check if the possums are out, etc. I'll be taking him on lake trails sometime this weekend, weather permitting. Feels REALLY good to FINALLY have him feeling really well in all ways
> 
> I call Ollie "tiny" LOL He is SO tiny. And sweet.
> 
> Ear scriches and tummy rubs given to all three.


Danny

You just made my day hearing about Andy! Enjoy!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> You just made my day hearing about Andy! Enjoy!!


Thanks, Karen 

Danny Boy had better head back to bed


----------



## *Laura*

Wonderful news that Andy and you had such a good walk yesterday. After all the worry it must be so nice to see Andy getting back to his old self and enjoying his day so much. Makes me smile!!! I hope your weather holds so you can walk on the lake trails this weekend. Give the big guy a hug from me and Buddy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so glad that Andy was finally able to get out and go for a walk! Go, Andy, Go!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Wonderful news !! So glad Andy's back to his old self. Have you been able to start the GF III yet? That's gonna make him feel even better. Nice to hear Might Mite Ollie is behaving himself...peace in the valley


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Wonderful news that Andy and you had such a good walk yesterday. After all the worry it must be so nice to see Andy getting back to his old self and enjoying his day so much. Makes me smile!!! I hope your weather holds so you can walk on the lake trails this weekend. Give the big guy a hug from me and Buddy





fozziesmom said:


> I'm so glad that Andy was finally able to get out and go for a walk! Go, Andy, Go!





Claire's Friend said:


> Wonderful news !! So glad Andy's back to his old self. Have you been able to start the GF III yet? That's gonna make him feel even better. Nice to hear Might Mite Ollie is behaving himself...peace in the valley


Thanks!  Feels really good to have Andy back to normal. 

I have been giving Andy 4 and Katie 1 Glycoflex II a day like the bag says for their weight ranges. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## love never dies

High Five - Andy and everyone :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

love never dies said:


> High Five - Andy and everyone


Thanks!  High five back atcha


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yay Andy!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

So happy that Andy got to go out after months, bet he loved it!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping you all have a beautiful day!
Morke walks for Andy and more behaving from Ollie and just pure cuteness, from Katie!!


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that Andy is doing better and able to do the things that he loves. Hope are able to enjoy the trails this weekend!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Just wondering if there's perhaps a McDonalds anywhere close to the trails? I mean I'm not suggesting anything, just curious..you know


----------



## Lilliegrace

Way to go Andy me boy. Get high stepping like your old self. Maybe your dad will just swing over to Mac's for a treat.

Gracie is doing great. Her surgeon and oncologist both give her another year and maybe more.

Hugs

The Gang down south


----------



## dborgers

The weather was beautiful. We both had a great time. And Mickey D's too


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad to hear that Andy had fun and Mickey D's!!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> So glad to hear that Andy had fun and Mickey D's!!


Thanks, Karen  Based on the look on his face the Mickey D's trumps anything we could do.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I bet that Mickey D's would trump just about ANYTHING!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Before we know Andy will go swimming. Hugs to all.


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, ment to tell you, Toby had a tick on his head Sunday a week ago. 
I had hoped all the killing freezes we had, took care of that problem. More killing freezes ahead of us but, just be aware that there is the possibility of more ticks out there. 

Hugs to your furry gang


----------



## dborgers

*ANDY CHEMO - 1 Year 7 Weeks*

Andy went for his monthly oncology appointment today. He had a full renal workup in addition to the usual CBC and liver panels. Everything looked pretty good, although his ALT values (liver) continue to rise ever so slightly month to month. Andy also takes a very low dose (20mg) of Prednisone every other day to help his arthritis inflammation. Since NSAIDs are off the table because of the chemo, Prednisone is our only available prescription anti-inflammatory option. He takes supplements for his joints including G-Chon and (thanks Claires Friend) Glycoflex. We're pretty much doing everything we can in all areas to keep Andy cancer free, healthy, and feeling good.

Dr. Vancil chatted about the tradeoffs regarding CeeNU (chemo) and Andy's low doses of Prednisone with regards to elevated liver values. He said some of his past patients, while doing well with the chemo, eventually succumbed to liver failure. In addition to the chemo taxing his liver, Andy is around 12 years old, so I'd assume aging has a little to do with it as well. He gets 4 tabs of Hepato Support daily and 2 Denamarin every night, so he's getting all the liver support available. Andy has been doing chemo the equivalent to 8 human years. Quite awhile. He's alive and doing really well. That's a real blessing 

Dr. Vancil may stretch out chemo to every 5 or 6 weeks soon, and said if Andy comes out of remission once we do that he would have anyway. "We'll cross that bridge when we come to it", as my Dad used to say.

While reading towards the bottom of the notes I saw the mention about depression ... then read 'for more than a week'. Andy can have momentary depression when I don't fall for the 'just one more bite of your dinner, Dad' scrunched up eyebrows and ears-at-full-mast trick. Ha ha

Thank you all for being so awesome to us 

Here's the report:










We'll keep living a day at a time and having fun.


----------



## Doug

Wow Andy is so lucky to have such a loving team cheering him on :') How awe-some.


----------



## PrincessDi

Andy is truly blessed!! It is awesome that he continues to be in remission!! Sending thoughts that this remission lasts a long, long, long time to come. Can't wait to see swimming pictures when the weather is warmer!!


----------



## dborgers

Doug said:


> Wow Andy is so lucky to have such a loving team cheering him on :') How awe-some.


To think all this wasn't available just a few years ago. Awesome, indeed!  We went through cancer with our two previous rescues. We spent many thousands for tests and keeping them comfortable, but there weren't many treatment options available beyond palliative care any of the many vets they saw told us about.



PrincessDi said:


> Andy is truly blessed!! It is awesome that he continues to be in remission!! Sending thoughts that this remission lasts a long, long, long time to come. Can't wait to see swimming pictures when the weather is warmer!!


3 months he'll be swimming. Yeah! 17 degrees tonight. With him being an old man with arthritis I don't take him for walks when it's that cold. And being 11 or 12 his days are numbered no matter how you slice it. As long as they're healthy and he has fun he's getting all anyone could wish for. 

Thank you both for the kind sentiments


----------



## Karen519

dborgers;1990425]Andy went for his monthly oncology appointment today. He had a full renal workup in addition to the usual CBC and liver panels. Everything looked pretty good, although his ALT values (liver) continue to rise ever so slightly month to month. Andy also takes a very low dose (20mg) of Prednisone every other day to help his arthritis inflammation. Since NSAIDs are off the table because of the chemo, Prednisone is our only available prescription anti-inflammatory option. He takes supplements for his joints including G-Chon and (thanks Claires Friend) Glycoflex. We're pretty much doing everything we can in all areas to keep Andy cancer free, healthy, and feeling good.

Dr. Vancil chatted about the tradeoffs regarding CeeNU (chemo) and Andy's low doses of Prednisone with regards to elevated liver values. He said some of his past patients, while doing well with the chemo, eventually succumbed to liver failure. In addition to the chemo taxing his liver, Andy is around 12 years old, so I'd assume aging has a little to do with it as well. He gets 4 tabs of Hepato Support daily and 2 Denamarin every night, so he's getting all the liver support available. Andy has been doing chemo the equivalent to 8 human years. Quite awhile. He's alive and doing really well. That's a real blessing 

Dr. Vancil may stretch out chemo to every 5 or 6 weeks soon, and said if Andy comes out of remission once we do that he would have anyway. "We'll cross that bridge when we come to it", as my Dad used to say.

While reading towards the bottom of the notes I saw the mention about depression ... then read 'for more than a week'. Andy can have momentary depression when I don't fall for the 'just one more bite of your dinner, Dad' scrunched up eyebrows and ears-at-full-mast trick. Ha ha

Thank you all for being so awesome to us 

Here's the report:










*We'll keep living a day at a time and having fun.[/*QUOTE]

Andy: Congratulations on One Year and 7 weeks - that is so PAWSOME!!
I agree that living one day at a time, is the only way we can live.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Andy! You are a true superhero!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad Andy is doing so well 
Thanks for posting the report


----------



## Sweet Girl

Good report! It IS amazing the treatments that are available today. The new drug Tesia is on has only been around since 2009! It is amazing what they can do now for our dear dogs. 

Keep up the healthy attitude, Andy!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll  Today, 'the trails, the trails are callin'. From bend to bend and down the water's side ..' for Andy Boy


----------



## HolDaisy

Congrats Andy on another good report  Keep it up and continue to have lots of fun and nice treats for a long time to come!


----------



## love never dies

dborgers said:


> Andy went for his monthly oncology appointment today. He had a full renal workup in addition to the usual CBC and liver panels. Everything looked pretty good, although his ALT values (liver) continue to rise ever so slightly month to month. Andy also takes a very low dose (20mg) of Prednisone every other day to help his arthritis inflammation. Since NSAIDs are off the table because of the chemo, Prednisone is our only available prescription anti-inflammatory option. He takes supplements for his joints including G-Chon and (thanks Claires Friend) Glycoflex. We're pretty much doing everything we can in all areas to keep Andy cancer free, healthy, and feeling good.
> 
> Dr. Vancil chatted about the tradeoffs regarding CeeNU (chemo) and Andy's low doses of Prednisone with regards to elevated liver values. He said some of his past patients, while doing well with the chemo, eventually succumbed to liver failure. In addition to the chemo taxing his liver, Andy is around 12 years old, so I'd assume aging has a little to do with it as well. He gets 4 tabs of Hepato Support daily and 2 Denamarin every night, so he's getting all the liver support available. Andy has been doing chemo the equivalent to 8 human years. Quite awhile. He's alive and doing really well. That's a real blessing
> 
> Dr. Vancil may stretch out chemo to every 5 or 6 weeks soon, and said if Andy comes out of remission once we do that he would have anyway. "We'll cross that bridge when we come to it", as my Dad used to say.
> 
> While reading towards the bottom of the notes I saw the mention about depression ... then read 'for more than a week'. Andy can have momentary depression when I don't fall for the 'just one more bite of your dinner, Dad' scrunched up eyebrows and ears-at-full-mast trick. Ha ha
> 
> Thank you all for being so awesome to us
> 
> Here's the report:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll keep living a day at a time and having fun.


 

I just read it. This is a very good report. You have a good team behind you. Have fun with Andy. High 5 :wavey:


----------



## *Laura*

Andy - great report. Keep up the good work ....I hope you enjoyed the trails yesterday


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Hope you all had a wonderful day and that Andy is feeling well.
How is Ollie doing? Is he minding his manners with Miss Katie?


----------



## hubbub

Congratulations to Andy (and his supportive family ) for a good report! Here's hoping for days on the trail, swims at the lake and 'possum chasing in your future!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's been having a good time and Ollie went for his first official car ride (not counting the night we found him) plus more. Haven't seen any possums lately. Do they hibernate? Maybe they moved on after that big red beast got them all slobbery around their necks 

Ollie and Katie are getting along OK. We had a growling dog fight on the bed a couple nights ago. I think it was Katie giving him a piece of her mind when he was bugging her. Didn't last long. Just long enough to wake Jane and I up to stop it. I'm correcting him when he looks like he has plans. Other than that one issue he's a doll and pretty funny too. I think he has a man crush on me. 

Video coming in the next couple days. Thanks for checkin' in


----------



## Dallas Gold

Great report Andy! Those possums are hibernating under my balcony deck BTW!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Here's hoping you all have a fun day!
Glad to hear that Ollie's been a good boy.
I must have missed Andy's possum story!?!?


----------



## cgriffin

Glad to hear all is well on your homefront 

Possums don't really hibernate, they may not be around and about as much. They feel good enough though to raid my bird feeders at night 

The highway has a lot of possum casualties around here.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Glad to hear a good report! Andy, and you, are an inspiration!


----------



## Claire's Friend

dborgers said:


> Andy's been having a good time and Ollie went for his first official car ride (not counting the night we found him) plus more. Haven't seen any possums lately. Do they hibernate? Maybe they moved on after that big red beast got them all slobbery around their necks
> 
> Ollie and Katie are getting along OK. We had a growling dog fight on the bed a couple nights ago. I think it was Katie giving him a piece of her mind when he was bugging her. Didn't last long. Just long enough to wake Jane and I up to stop it. I'm correcting him when he looks like he has plans. Other than that one issue he's a doll and pretty funny too. I think he has a man crush on me.
> 
> Video coming in the next couple days. Thanks for checkin' in


Danny, I think he's playing us both !! I thought he had a crush on ME, look what he sent me !!!!!! Maybe Andy and Ollie are looking for an invite to our Super Bowl party : At this point we have more dogs than people coming.
The basket is wonderful, full of yummy and healthy things  Thank you !!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll  (or is it 'all ya'll as a friend jokingly told me is the plural of 'ya'll'? LOL)

Karen, Andy picked up three possums (by the neck) the past year and was very proud of himself . Didn't hurt 'em, just slobbered 'em up well. They played possum and scampered off after the coast was clear. Anne, I'll let Andy know where they're hiding. LOL Christa, I guess they all aren't hiding under decks. They should be. Thank you, Hotel. LOVE your name! And SM, a 'man crush' doesn't take away his adoration for you one iota. And GL SB Sunday. It should be a great game. My sister and I never knew our true birthdays (long story ... orphanage, adoption together), so SB Sunday became the 'official' day to celebrate since it's near all the dates. 

I'll get the video up sometime today.


----------



## Dwyllis

Glad to hear that Andy is doing so well now .....& that Ollie is settling in with you all. Lucky possums!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Andy is having a good time  that's what we like to hear! Bet Ollie loved his first car ride  there really couldn't be a dog luckier than him finding you and your wife!


----------



## Dallas Gold

very cute, very cute!!!! 

Did someone say Possum?????????????









Taken by hubby when I was complaining about hearing noise underneath our balcony decking!


----------



## dborgers

TY all 

Ollie is settling in nicely. Katie has given Ollie a piece of her mind a couple times now, so Ollie's days of bugging her are over LOL They were playing tug-of-war this morning. He's still on probation, but it's looking good he'll be staying here the rest of his life. 

Today, Jane ran into a former patient of hers who'd seen Ollie roaming the streets a couple miles from here in the days before we caught him. He sure had a lot of bravery and fortitude to have made it on the streets as little and hungry as he was. A few other friends also saw him at one time or another. Well, Ollie, those days are over for good 

Hard to believe it's been nearly 10 years ago we adopted Andy. Nikki, the amazingly dedicated TVGRR Decatur, AL chapter volunteer (who usually fostered 3-5 of TVGRR's goldens at a time) called me about 2 weeks after we'd had to send our 2nd TVGRR senior adoption, Henry, to the Bridge when our vet discovered a huge, nearly soccer ball sized tumor in his stomach that explained his loss of appetite. Nikki: "I know you probably aren't ready ... but I have this wonderfully sweet young boy ..." Nikki is the one who pulled him from the shelter.

She sent me a dozen photos, all of which were indicative of his personality: Inquisitive (Curious George), gentle, and fun loving. I was immediately smitten. A couple days later I met Nikki at the 1st rest area in AL to meet Andy. He was so sweet, gentle, and submissive. Still extremely underweight 2 weeks after being pulled from a small kill shelter, hours from euthanasia. Neglected then thrown away. He put on a few more pounds after I met him and before his formal adoption, but was still quite underweight during his first visit with our great vet who'd done so much for our previous TVGRR adoptees.

I went down to Decatur (about 2 hours south of me) and picked him about a week and a half later (we went out of town). Below are a couple pics among the dozen she emailed me before I met Andy. He looks redder in the pics than in person. I described him to Jane as "Butterscotch". Needless to say, he has been a total joy every day. Andy has never known a stranger. 

Nikki and her husband built a house on the beach in Florida about 7 or 8 years ago and moved there. We've kept in touch all these years. I did home inspections for TVGRR, then after they moved just to keep in touch. I met her when we adopted Trevor, a 12 or 13 year old senior who was finally diagnosed with leukemia. We had him 7 months, and watched him blossom from a scared, thin boy with a coat of straw who'd been chained up his entire life, and into life into a handsome boy with a waggily tail. Nikki is still fostering dogs. She and her husband started a successful program to pull dogs of all kinds from a local shelter to get them acclimated to inside/family life and more ready for adoption. Incredibly kind, generous people.

Here are a couple pics of Andy Nikki sent me in 2003. BTW, when I went down to her house 2 hours south of here to pick up Andy, he immediately came to greet me and nuzzled his head between my legs with tail swishing, as he's done to everyone he's ever met.

Pics Nikki sent me, and two of Andy here, one his first night here, the next a month later:

Curious George (he still gets on chairs or a sofa to watch the world go by, ears up like that):










Gentle gentle as Nikki hands him a treat. The kids in the hospital he visited once a week always got a kick out of "watch my hand go into the Jaws of Death", as Andy would suck on my fingers LOL










His first moment at our house. The joy he had at just having a ball and grass to play on was so touching.










Couch potato a month or so after his adoption:


----------



## cgriffin

Fate brought Andy to you, as well as Katie, Ollie and all your other rescues. 
Such cute pictures of "young" Andy


----------



## goldy1

Loved reading your update and Andy's adoption story. He's a beautiful boy and I can see why he is so cherished.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Love the Andy pictures! What a sweet boy he is!


----------



## Waggily Tail

Just beautiful, all that you do and share.


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad you're going to be keeping Ollie 
Thanks for sharing those photos of Andy when he was younger. If I'd have been emailed those I'd have been setting off to go and collect him to bring him home too, such a sweetie! I especially love the one of him rolling in the grass when you got him home. He's such a special boy


----------



## Always51

a wonderful story Danny! ... so glad Andy ended up with you..meant to be!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just loved learning about Andy's rescue story and more details about sweet Ollie! There is something so special about rescues. Seems like they are forever grateful for being given another chance. It really warms my heart to see these kids learn how to be couch potatoes!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Dallas Gold said:


> very cute, very cute!!!!
> 
> Did someone say Possum?????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken by hubby when I was complaining about hearing noise underneath our balcony decking!


Anne, how was your hubby able to get that close? It really is cute!


----------



## dborgers

TY all so much!! 



PrincessDi said:


> Just loved learning about Andy's rescue story and more details about sweet Ollie! There is something so special about rescues. Seems like they are forever grateful for being given another chance. It really warms my heart to see these kids learn how to be couch potatoes!!


It warms mine being able to have witnessed their adoptions, especially knowing how it all came to be. Thank you for sharing their lives with us  BTW, turns out SM and I were born a day or two apart! A big old glob of Aquarians all of us!! Bae Lee, Keeper, You, SM, and Moi. We're all gonna bring peace to the world yet!! LOL We celebrate Andy's birthday on mine too. He's a pure Aquarian regardless of what day he was born


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Loved seeing the pics of Andy from 2003 and hearing his story.
Glad to hear that Ollie and Katie have a truce going and I hope he minds his p's and q's and leaves the little lady alone!

Dalla Gold: I love the picture of the possum!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Checking in on Andy - love, love, love the "Walking On Sunshine" video. Andy reminds me so much of Megs. Give him some extra hugs and kisses from me and the boys.

Great to see little Ollie enjoying himself. He had no idea what a wonderful life he's fallen into.


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Loved seeing the pics of Andy from 2003 and hearing his story.
> Glad to hear that Ollie and Katie have a truce going and I hope he minds his p's and q's and leaves the little lady alone!


TY Karen  We're so blessed to have Andy in our lives. He's a golden boy through and through. We'll either celebrate his 10 year "Gotcha Day" anniversary on Feb 26th here or in Florida at Nikki's, depending on his health and my work schedule, etc. 

Katie and Ollie are warming up to each other now that Katie has laid down the law LOL She gave him holy hell on the bed in the middle of the night for bugging her a few nights ago, then Saturday night too. I think he's finally gotten the message she doesn't want him to hump her or sniff her butt. LOL She's bigger than he is. We've always considered her tiny (12 pounds), but when Ollie curls up he's smaller than a small dinner plate. So tiny. They slept back to back last night. Ah, Ollie's a playful little sweetheart like Katie is. They both want to be near someone ... and play. Ollie's learned how to play fetch and loves tug-of-war. Quite the kissy face too. 

We're planning on making my birthday, Feb. 4th, his official adoption day, complete with pot roast for everybody. Now that Katie's laid down the law and Ollie seems to have gotten the message, the last of our concerns have been assuaged. 


Meggie'sMom said:


> Checking in on Andy - love, love, love the "Walking On Sunshine" video. Andy reminds me so much of Megs. Give him some extra hugs and kisses from me and the boys.


Thank you  Hugs given. I think of Megs often. You and she helped us more than I can say when we landed here on GRF. So inspirational. It gave us hope. Badly needed hope I hope I'll be able to pay forward with Andy's journey  


Meggie'sMom said:


> Great to see little Ollie enjoying himself. He had no idea what a wonderful life he's fallen into.


It warms our hearts too. He's a special little 9 lb boy, now in tip top shape. Very loving, despite all that time on the streets dealing with God-knows-what. A number of neighbors and others we've run across had seen him running the streets in a one mile radius of our house. Ollie's a brave little boy to have kept going and going despite his tiny size and physical condition, and in the winter weather to boot.


----------



## Dallas Gold

PrincessDi said:


> Anne, how was your hubby able to get that close? It really is cute!


He got a ladder and a camera that he aimed into the dark space and started shooting and shooting. He didn't realize what was under there until he looked at the photos on the card in the computer. Now when I tell him I hear something....he believes me!


----------



## dborgers

Anne, 

Little possum doesn't know it yet, but little possum boy is in for a future slobbery neck if Andy has any say in it LOL 

BTW, Yogi is a doll doll doll. Love watching him grow up


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Andy, such a handsome boy. Sending hugs and belly rubs.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you, V 

We sure are enjoying watching little Charlie grow up. What a cutie pie!! Can I come up and hug him for a few hours? LOL


----------



## *Laura*

Danny thanks for sharing Andy's rescue story and the early pictures. He was (and still is) so handsome. All the rescues you take in are the luckiest pups.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I love reading rescue stories - especially when they come with pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny, checking on you, the wife and the fur kids to make sure you guys fared the nasty weather last night. Give the fur kids some ear rubs from their Dallas auntie!


----------



## cgriffin

Hope you guys are okay down there in Nashville.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Hoping and praying that you, Jane, and all of the furkids are safe and happy!
HEARD there was some terrible weather out that way!


----------



## cgriffin

We live about an hour drive north of Nashville. We did not have a lot of damage up this way. 
I heard that other counties were not as lucky and a lot of problems also in the Nashville area.


----------



## hotel4dogs

also just dropping by to see how you guys are doing!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm concerned Danny hasn't checked in this afternoon. His profile shows he was on this morning though, so hopefully he's just busy enjoying his family/fur kids or working. :crossfing


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope you're all okay if you've had some bad weather!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny .....Hoping everything is okay on the home front


----------



## Sweet Girl

Uh oh. Now I'm worried, too. I hope everything - and everyone - is okay, Danny.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm going to be an optimist and focus on the probability that Danny had some work to do, or maybe there's a small power outage that keeps him offline.

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am a little worried too, but maybe their power is out or something.


----------



## dborgers

You guys as so sweet  I was really busy with work yesterday and intended to log on last night to catch up. This morning I didn't see any new posts and didn't really have anything new to add. Checked up on a couple of your dogs and not much new there either. Everything is going OK.

We did get some strong storms. I was up all night with the panting, storm sensitive dogs. Cable and internet went out and the power was off and on all night. Once it blew over there was quite a lot to pick up around here. We had big limbs a lightning strike knocked over on the house and a lot of stuff blown all over the place. I'm happy to report no one is the worse for wear. Ollie slept like a log, but Katie and Andy weren't so happy about the storms, so we hunkered down in the man cave when the tornado sirens started going off. 

Thank you for thinking of us. You're the best!!  Andy is really doing well!! SM suggested Gycloflex for Andy's joints and it really seems to be helping him a lot.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so glad Andy's doing so well!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Danny, thanks so much for letting us know. I was about to suggest a road trip wellness check.

So glad to hear that Andy's doing well. Glad you guys made it through the nasty weather relatively unscathed. Sweet Ollie, knows he's safe & sound.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  Ya, crazy crazy weather. Can't recall ever seeing it like this in January. The storms kept the cable guys busy today. I was going to hit the sack after the storms passed but there was so much to clean up. I can see the char on one big tree next to the house that shed some huge limbs on the roof and side of the house and leaning on the power lines. Strong winds blew stuff blown all over the yard. The cable and power were still going on and off when I finally went to bed, and Jane tells me it didn't get steady until late this afternoon.

Andy's hearing isn't what it used to be, so he had a much easier time of it this morning, even sleeping for half an hour at a time in his Thundershirt That was a new experience. Katie has a Thundershirt, but it doesn't help a bit.


----------



## cgriffin

Glad you are okay
I guess you have at least one dog that is not storm sensitive 

My gang woke me up a couple of times but they are not as bad as yours. No damage on the homefront here and we had no power outages.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad you guys are ok! We had those storms earlier yesterday and oh my, the winds were howling! Our predicted severe storms petered out mostly but they got much worse the further east the front traveled.


----------



## MercyMom

The lights went out at our church tonight! I heard a transformer buzzing. Then the lights at other nearby establishments went out. Strangely the traffic lights stayed on. It then poured down rain!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Andy went for his monthly oncology appointment today. He had a full renal workup in addition to the usual CBC and liver panels. Everything looked pretty good, although his ALT values (liver) continue to rise ever so slightly month to month. Andy also takes a very low dose (20mg) of Prednisone every other day to help his arthritis inflammation. Since NSAIDs are off the table because of the chemo, Prednisone is our only available prescription anti-inflammatory option. He takes supplements for his joints including G-Chon and (thanks Claires Friend) Glycoflex. We're pretty much doing everything we can in all areas to keep Andy cancer free, healthy, and feeling good.
> 
> Dr. Vancil chatted about the tradeoffs regarding CeeNU (chemo) and Andy's low doses of Prednisone with regards to elevated liver values. He said some of his past patients, while doing well with the chemo, eventually succumbed to liver failure. In addition to the chemo taxing his liver, Andy is around 12 years old, so I'd assume aging has a little to do with it as well. He gets 4 tabs of Hepato Support daily and 2 Denamarin every night, so he's getting all the liver support available. Andy has been doing chemo the equivalent to 8 human years. Quite awhile. He's alive and doing really well. That's a real blessing
> 
> Dr. Vancil may stretch out chemo to every 5 or 6 weeks soon, and said if Andy comes out of remission once we do that he would have anyway. "We'll cross that bridge when we come to it", as my Dad used to say.
> 
> While reading towards the bottom of the notes I saw the mention about depression ... then read 'for more than a week'. Andy can have momentary depression when I don't fall for the 'just one more bite of your dinner, Dad' scrunched up eyebrows and ears-at-full-mast trick. Ha ha
> 
> Thank you all for being so awesome to us
> 
> Here's the report:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll keep living a day at a time and having fun.


This is so awesome! I'm so glad Andy had such a good report!


----------



## MercyMom

Andy looks so handsome in his pictures!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you  We're grateful he's doing so well. His new post-ultrasound hairdo is quite the thing, isn't it? LOL


----------



## PrincessDi

Andy is beautiful and styling no matter what do he is wearing. Actually, it's libel to start a new trend! Glad you guys made it through the storm. Looked really bad on the news! Max had lost some of his hearing in the last year and a half. It was actually a good thing with the storms in SC. We rarely get thunderstorms here and when we do, they are nothing compared to the rest of the country.


----------



## dborgers

Aw, thanks.  I love his shaved belly. He loves getting it rubbed and scratched. Occasional smacky kisses get him all puppyfied, squirming on his back, feet kicking in the air with his tail going wild. And giving him a bath, as I did the other night, is a breeze.


----------



## Karen519

*Trendsetter*

Andy is just a trendsetter and always looks handsome. I love it when they kick their feet up in the air!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Karen  Ya, it's like a baby on his back. Very endearing. It's fun petting his bald spot. He likes it too. 

On the weird weather we had: I just read there were 8 tornadoes in the Nashville metro area night before last. Tornado sirens were going off all night. I feel badly for the people who lost their homes. Weird weather for January. We had a twister go over the top of our house a couple years ago and touch down a few hundred feet behind us. Another carved a path just down the street a few years ago. So far we've been lucky, touch wood. I'm glad we have a basement. Most homes in the South don't.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks, Karen  Ya, it's like a baby on his back. Very endearing. It's fun petting his bald spot. He likes it too.
> 
> On the weird weather we had: I just read there were 8 tornadoes in the Nashville metro area night before last. Tornado sirens were going off all night. I feel badly for the people who lost their homes. Weird weather for January. We had a twister go over the top of our house a couple years ago and touch down a few hundred feet behind us. Another carved a path just down the street a few years ago. So far we've been lucky, touch wood. I'm glad we have a basement. Most homes in the South don't.


Danny: I'm glad you guys have a basement, too! STAY safe and on the lookout!


----------



## dborgers

*My Sister Beverly*

Remembering my sister, Beverly, on her birthday. I miss you.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny - Happy Birthday to your angel Beverly


----------



## Karen519

*Beverly*

Happy Birthday, Beverly! What a beautiful woman!


----------



## Sweet Girl

So glad everyone was okay. I find this whole winter has been back to back wacky weather - at least up here. Really mild to freezing cold - pouring rain to snow - and back to rain. 



dborgers said:


> Aw, thanks.  I love his shaved belly. He loves getting it rubbed and scratched. Occasional smacky kisses get him all puppyfied, squirming on his back, feet kicking in the air with his tail going wild. And giving him a bath, as I did the other night, is a breeze.


Just wait til you have the little peach fuzz!  Tesia has a little fuzzy bum now. I'm pretty sure she is wondering why I am scratching her so much! And the fur on her back leg!! It's growing back all curly!! I love it!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> Andy is just a trendsetter and always looks handsome. I love it when they kick their feet up in the air!


He is a trendsetter because Toby is sporting a shaved abdomen too!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you on your sisters birthday.

Glad the weather wasn't too bad and you all managed to stay safe!


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you as well on your sister's BDay.


----------



## Always51

Remembering you Danny on your lovely sisters Birthday....

I love the second photo when you both were small with all those dogs around you.. havent changed much have you?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny--I hope you had a good day yesterday. I'm sure your sister was watching over you.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

Ya, the puppies got in our hearts early on. Man, were they fun to play with.

I think I may have told the story before about Beverly when she started crying inconsolably one day as a little tike maybe a year after that picture was taken Dad asked what was wrong. Turned out she was worried months later about all the puppies that had been adopted out - by name. Dad was always very careful about who adopted the puppies .. early screening techniques .. so he had the phone numbers of the folks who adopted the puppies. So, off we went that weekend to visit the now fully grown puppies. After that, Bev never worried about them. Aw, dad was so tenderhearted. Beverly brought home every stray animal she ever saw, a really compassionate animal and people lover.


----------



## Bentleysmom

dborgers said:


> Thanks
> 
> Ya, the puppies got in our hearts early on. Man, were they fun to play with.
> 
> I think I may have told the story before about Beverly when she started crying inconsolably one day as a little tike maybe a year after that picture was taken Dad asked what was wrong. Turned out she was worried months later about all the puppies that had been adopted out - by name. Dad was always very careful about who adopted the puppies .. early screening techniques .. so he had the phone numbers of the folks who adopted the puppies. So, off we went that weekend to visit the now fully grown puppies. After that, Bev never worried about them. Aw, dad was so tenderhearted. Beverly brought home every stray animal she ever saw, a really compassionate animal and people lover.


It sounds like you're love of animals is in your genes. Great story!


----------



## dborgers

Bentleysmom said:


> It sounds like you're love of animals is in your genes. Great story!


Bev and I were so fortunate to have been adopted together by the most compassionate man we could have ever been lucky enough to call dad. He just loved dogs. Somewhere in this thread I told the story of when we laid mom to rest and a 6 month lab puppy who showed up. Bev and I didn't attribute it to coincidence  The day Miss Berkley, our social worker, walked Bev and I into her office to meet the couple that eventually became our new parents dad started shedding tears and said "Aw ... we'll take them both!!". I remember it like it was yesterday. Not but a couple months before the pic of Bev and I with the puppies. Every couple who came wanted either a boy or a girl, so we didn't get adopted for a couple years. And, I'm told, I literally wouldn't let go of Beverly. Needless to say we were very close. Thank goodness for Miss Berkley.  Turned out we had another sister a year younger. Didn't find out about her until 1993. 

This is a pic of Bev and I a year before our adoption. I think you can see the difference in our happy meters. Dogs taught us so much about unconditional love. And dad was all about it too. That was in the days before spaying became a thing to do. No matter how hard he tried, Bonnie would end up preggers. She lived about another 4 or 5 years after the pic below and had 2 or 3 more litters. Bev and I spent many a snowy day playing with the puppies. Aw, good memories ... 

In the orphanage before mom and dad and puppies










After


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, Danny, I'm so happy you and your sis ended up where you did!! Your adoptive parents sound like they were angels....and probably are! Dogs like Ollie know exactly what they are doing--he knew you would give him a great home!


----------



## dborgers

fozziesmom said:


> Aww, Danny, I'm so happy you and your sis ended up where you did!! Your adoptive parents sound like they were angels....and probably are! Dogs like Ollie know exactly what they are doing--he knew you would give him a great home!


Ollie tried his best to run away from us for nearly an hour. Dec 21st LOL Now, he doesn't want to be further than 1' away all the time. In fact, as I typed he just crawled in my lap and curled up in a ball smaller than a medium sized dinner plate.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That's too funny! :lol:


----------



## dborgers

*Andy's Survived Lymphoma 1 Year 2 Months Today*

I nearly forgot today is Andy's 14 month survival of lymphoma, And he's doing really, really well right now too. Thank you all so much for the prayers and encouragement.

Danny


----------



## *Laura*

14 months survival!!! Andy you rock. ........ We love you


----------



## Bentleysmom




----------



## PrincessDi

That's definitely a great milestone and a reason to celebrate!! Hope Andy is able to do the things that he loves this weekend!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> I nearly forgot today is Andy's 14 month survival of lymphoma, And he's doing really, really well right now too. Thank you all so much for the prayers and encouragement.
> 
> Danny


Danny and Andy: 14 months is so wonderful!! Congratulations - we are all so happy for you!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> I nearly forgot today is Andy's 14 month survival of lymphoma, And he's doing really, really well right now too. Thank you all so much for the prayers and encouragement.
> 
> Danny


Happy Month-a-versary, Andy!! Every single day counts. What a great milestone! Keep it up - it makes your people very happy.


----------



## dborgers

*Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow!!*

Thank you 

Andy got a treat for his anniversary. SNOW!! A semi rare event to get enough to cover the ground down here. Jane shot a little video with her digital camera while Andy and Ollie checked it out, Ollie decked out in the new winter coat Susan Marie (Claire's Friend) sent him. Andy needed a good toweling off when he got inside, which he didn't mind at all since it's petting with material LOL It may be gone by tonight, but it was fun!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

So cute! I love how they both look at mommy like they're asking for an explanation LOL


----------



## dborgers

Andy's seen snow before and played in accumulations of a couple inches or more a couple times. In fact, two or three years ago we got 5" on Christmas Eve, which was a record snowfall for December or something. I had a blast watching Andy play fetch with snowballs, ala "Where'd it go?!! Where'd it go?!! as it disappeared into the fallen snow. LOL That Christmas day Jane, Andy, Katie and I went "Hillbilly Sledding", i.e. got a big piece of cardboard to slide down the hills. I know you guys from up North might laugh, but 5" is a HUGE deal down here. 

I'm not sure if Ollie has ever seen this much snow, or if he's ever been out in snow (all 1/4" or whatever LOL). Note towards the end in the video above how he isn't sure if he should place his rear leg down a couple of times. Too funny!!

For the record, I grew up outside of Detroit and was a paperboy who slogged his heavy bike through sometimes 2 feet of it, so it isn't anything new to me. But after years of living on the beach in L.A., where you only know it's summer when the beaches are crowded, it's refreshing to have changes of seasons. Down here snow is a _real_ treat. When the weather people predict possible accumulations of half an inch. Kroger sells out of milk, eggs, and bread as though people are going to be cabin bound for days on end. LOL


----------



## PrincessDi

Just loved watching that video of your kids enjoying the white stuff! I understand your sentiments! After living in Orange County, CA for 25 years, we enjoy all 4 seasons in the PNW!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy belated 14 months Andy and so glad you got snow (and we didn't!!!!). 

Danny, I thought we were going to do a forum party for each month of Andy's survival anniversary date!:doh::doh:


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Ollie looks adorable in his little coat!! I must also agree with his sentiments about snow.

Happy 14th month Andy, you look fantastic!!:smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy belated 14months Andy, way to go boy!!
So cute watching them in the snow - all dogs seem to love the snow


----------



## dborgers

Here's a pic of (L-R) Andy, Katie, and Ollie chillin' out tonight


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, they look so chilled out. Ollie fits in so well at your house


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow - Danny, I just wanted to say that Andy looks great! He looks strong and healthy. Keep up whatever you're doing - it seems to be working!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just love that picture of your kids chillin! They look so relaxed!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Love the video of Andy and Ollie exploring the snow-so glad it snowed!

We have a couple of inches of white stuff now and it's still snowing.
Tucker and Tonka were out romping in it and hopefully wearing off the
SKUNK SMELL! They had another shower with Ken and Nature's Miracle Skink Deorderizer yesterday! Couldn't do any videos!!

Nice big TV for the dogs!! We have a HUGE one, too. It's the best purchase of our lives!


----------



## Goldenretrieverlove1

I'm so sorry for Andy. I adopted a 1-year old from a rescue. He was found wandering on a busy street, no tag, no grooming, no care. We guessed he was from a backyard breeder that carelessly let him escape. It warms my heart that you are doing all of this for your dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Danny ....looks like all the pups are all getting ready to watch The Superbowl. .


----------



## dborgers

*A Few Pics From Super Bowl Sunday*

Andy wasn't interested in the game once the munchies were gone, but when munchies were around he was right here for a good hour and a half. His favorite was spinach dip. Ollie watched nearly the entire game, and quite intently. Katie ran out of the room as soon as she spotted the camera and didn't return until after the game was over. We'd have named her Greta Garbo if we'd known LOL Andy snoozed once the snacks were gone.

Andy scarfing down a tortilla chip:










Andy snoozes while Ollie watches a SF field goal attempt, toes crossed LOL:











Ollie enjoying the Puppy Bowl during Super Bowl commercials he's already seen










TOUCHDOWN!!


----------



## Thalie

Andy has good sense. The only positive thing in all that hoopla are the munchies. Glad he enjoyed the spinach dip.

Ollie is a sweet pea; at least he knows that the commercial are the truly entertaining parts.


----------



## *Laura*

haha...great pictures!!! 

Happy Birthday Danny. I hope you have a great day. I know it doesn't get much better than having Andy, Katie and Ollie around to celebrate with you ....and Jane too


----------



## dborgers

TY Thalie and Laura 

We're gonna try to keep the birthday cake away from Andy this year. He pulled it off the edge dining room table and ate the whole thing a couple years ago when Jane left the room to look for a lighter, "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" wax letters on toothpicks and all!! Doc said give him bread with Vaseline on it and it would be OK. No problems. 

People food for everybody tonight!! LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Birthday, Danny. Hope you and the family have a great day


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> TY Thalie and Laura
> 
> We're gonna try to keep the birthday cake away from Andy this year. He pulled it off the edge dining room table and ate the whole thing a couple years ago when Jane left the room to look for a lighter, "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" wax letters on toothpicks and all!! Doc said give him bread with Vaseline on it and it would be OK. No problems.
> 
> People food for everybody tonight!! LOL


If Andy can't have Birthday cake, maybe Frosty Paws, or does that agree with him?


----------



## dborgers

TY Karen & Christa

We also celebrate Andy's birthday on Feb 4. We'll have sugar free cake. Andy's welcome to a piece or two. Makes his whole world wonderful  I meant we're gonna keep it from the edge of the table so he doesn't eat the whole thing like he did a couple years ago. Hey, when opportunity knocks and all, right? LOL

I'm gonna take him out to the lake trails today


----------



## PrincessDi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANNY!!!!!!!

That's so funny that He ate the cake while Jane was out of the room for a minute!! So nice to get a giggle with my coffee!!



dborgers said:


> TY Thalie and Laura
> 
> We're gonna try to keep the birthday cake away from Andy this year. He pulled it off the edge dining room table and ate the whole thing a couple years ago when Jane left the room to look for a lighter, "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" wax letters on toothpicks and all!! Doc said give him bread with Vaseline on it and it would be OK. No problems.
> 
> People food for everybody tonight!! LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy

Have fun at the Lake Trails!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday, Danny!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy birthday Danny (and Andy ) That is so funny that he eat the entire birthday cake a few years ago!


----------



## Doug

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANNY!!!!!! AND ANDY!!!!!!
Whoa Andy really is the ultimate survivor! 
May lots of wonderful blessings and treats come your way




dborgers said:


> TY Thalie and Laura
> 
> We're gonna try to keep the birthday cake away from Andy this year. He pulled it off the edge dining room table and ate the whole thing a couple years ago when Jane left the room to look for a lighter, "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" wax letters on toothpicks and all!! Doc said give him bread with Vaseline on it and it would be OK. No problems.
> 
> People food for everybody tonight!! LOL


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll  Ya, Andy isn't a counter surfer, but he won't pass up a golden opportunity if something's within reach LOL

A few days ago Jane asked what I'd like for my birthday. Well, Ollie and Katie are playing a lot and sleeping back to back after she got him straightened out about her boundaries, so Ollie's adoption will be formal as of today. We're gonna make his birthday on Jane's b-day, Sept. 22nd. The vets said he's betweein 1 and 2, so September should be close enough to 2 years old we'll just celebrate his and Katie's then.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I forgot to say Happy Birthday to Andy, too! You guys are angels--Andy, Katie and Ollie are lucky puppies!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Happy Birthday to you, Danny! 
You deserve a wonderful birthday!
So glad that Ollie and Katie are good buddies!!


----------



## *Laura*

Did you and Andy have a good time on the trails today? What a wonderful way to spend your birthday. Having Andy by your side is the best birthday gift ever!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 



*Laura* said:


> Did you and Andy have a good time on the trails today? What a wonderful way to spend your birthday. Having Andy by your side is the best birthday gift ever!!


Yes, we did. We didn't go for a really long time, but he had fun and so did I.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad you boys had a great time and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Happy birthday, Danny and Andy! Here's hoping you both enjoy your sugar-free cake after some good time spent outdoors


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Happy Birthday Danny & Andy!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, duh, I forgot that it is February already lol, Happy Birthday also to Andy. 
Keep on truckin' Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> So glad you boys had a great time and Happy Birthday!!





Finn's Fan said:


> Happy birthday, Danny and Andy! Here's hoping you both enjoy your sugar-free cake after some good time spent outdoors





Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Happy Birthday Danny & Andy!!!





cgriffin said:


> Oh, duh, I forgot that it is February already lol, Happy Birthday also to Andy.
> Keep on truckin' Andy.


Thank you all so much. 

Everybody had sugar free cake (MIL, BIL, Andy, Katie, Ollie, Jane, and I) Opa!!


----------



## Lilliegrace

Happy birthday to both of you and God bless


----------



## love never dies

Happy Birthday to both of you


----------



## Lilliegrace

Hello Andy and family. Been away for a while. Happy 14th month anniversary Andy and many many more.

Candle of thanks lit for you tonight

All our love

SBG


----------



## njoyqd

Belated happy birthday!
Hope all your wishes come true!
Blessings,
Dale


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy Birthday Danny and Andy, wish you all the best. Hope you had a great day with your loving family. Hugs to you and Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  Everyone had a good time .. and cake 

Today is Susan Marie's birthday (Claire's Friend). 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/138346-happy-birthday-susan-marie.html


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Checking in on Andy and the gang!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Belated Birthday Danny & Andy. Since I missed the actual date, you get my permission for a do-over birthday celebration!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Stopping in to send hugs to Andy, Katie and Ollie!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Hi!!*

Stopping in to say hello!


----------



## dborgers

TY 

We're all rolling along just fine. Andy has really responded to the Gycloflex III and is walking and running like a much younger dog. Ollie is curled up on my lap, though I have to kick him off to head out in a minute.


----------



## Karen519

*Glad*

Glad that Glycoflex is helping Andy!


----------



## Doug

Yipee GREAT news


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Andy (and the others) are all doing well!


----------



## Bentleysmom

It's wonderful to read some good news! Way to go Andy!! ♥


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Go Andy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

TY all 

I have to thank Susan Marie (Claire's Friend) for the suggestion about Glycoflex III. It has really made a world of difference for Andy. Since he can't take Rimidyl and we've cut back on the Prednisone to 10mg every other day (for his liver) it has really been a great solution and made a big difference. He likes the way they taste too. Chewable. Yeah!! TY SM


----------



## PrincessDi

That's such wonderful news that he's scooting around like a pup again!!


----------



## dborgers

PrincessDi said:


> That's such wonderful news that he's scooting around like a pup again!!


Thanks  The Gycloflex III has made a BIG difference. Andy isn't even taking Tramadol anymore. He doesn't seem to be in any discomfort at all, but if he shows any signs I have it on hand.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so glad Andy is doing well with the GF3 and weaned off the tramadol! 

I hope you guys have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Anne


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So ecstatic to read that the Glycoflex is helping Andy!:wavey::wave:


----------



## hotel4dogs

So great to hear Andy is doing so well! There's been way too much sadness here lately.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so happy for Andy and you. It is time to enjoy the weekend.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  Won't be long before that lake is warm enough for swimming again.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Andy is doing so well


----------



## Claire's Friend

dborgers said:


> Thanks  The Gycloflex III has made a BIG difference. Andy isn't even taking Tramadol anymore. He doesn't seem to be in any discomfort at all, but if he shows any signs I have it on hand.


Wait until he's been on it a full 3 months !! This stuff works miracles . I really should get a job with the company !! Glad to hear he's doing so well. How about Katie? Are you noticing any difference in her?


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> Wait until he's been on it a full 3 months !! This stuff works miracles . I really should get a job with the company !! Glad to hear he's doing so well. How about Katie? Are you noticing any difference in her?


Katie's on it too. It's hard to tell with her because her normal walking gait includes a limp from the badly healed shattered rear leg she showed up with at our house years ago. Based on how well Andy's doing with it I have no doubt it makes her feel better too. TY so much for the suggestion. It has made a real difference


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

So glad to hear that it's helping Katie, too!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's limping on his front left leg again. I have him on 2 Tramadol every 8 hours to keep him pain free and laid back too. No sign of infection or swelling.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Prayers coming Andy's way! Fingers X'd it's just the weather ♥


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Poor Andy can't catch a break. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Belated B'day to you and Andy- shame on me for having missed it. Sounds like you both had a wonderful day and celebration.

So sorry to hear Andy's limping, hope it's nothing serious and he's feeling better very soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So sorry to hear Andy is limping.
Is the tramadol helping?


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that Andy's leg improves today and it isn't serious. Sending thoughts that he's already on the mend.


----------



## cgriffin

Hope Andy feels better soon. Toby limps on and off when we have weather changes, maybe Andy has the same problem. Luckily, Toby's limping resolves after a day these days. 
Have you tried the collar yet?


----------



## *Laura*

Aw sorry to read that Andy is limping again. Poor fella. Hopefully it will pass with the bad weather.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Hope you and Andy had a great birthday!!! Yay! Hope Andy rests his legs and is up and about soon! He is such a fighter....I love love all the pics.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Andy is feeling better soon


----------



## dborgers

TY all 

Seems to be a little better today than yesterday. His left front paw his hotter to the touch than the other. In addition to icing it every couple hours I have him on 2 Tramadol every 8 hours and put him back on 20mg of Prednisone a day again, that being the only anti-inflammatory he can take. The Tramadol is keeping him a little quieter and resting more.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny

Glad to hear Andy is doing better. Will you call the vet tomorrow?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Glad to hear Andy is doing better. Will you call the vet tomorrow?


I'm taking him for a nail trim. If he's limping I'll have them check it out.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Let us know how the vet goes-give Andy big kisses from me!


----------



## *Laura*

Checking in on Andy


----------



## dborgers

The limping is gone. Had his nails trimmed. We're good to go. Thanks!


----------



## Hilde

We just lost our beloved 11 & 1/2 year old golden to lymphoma yesterday...one month and a day since he was diagnosed (although we knew something was wrong with him since November.) We decided, due to his age, not to take the chemo route. Sunny loved life, us and being healthy and happy. Good luck to you and Andy. We are absolutely heart broken.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad that Andy is o.k.!


----------



## Dallas Gold

So was the limping due to long nails? Andy, let your daddy dremel your nails dude!!


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> So was the limping due to long nails? Andy, let your daddy dremel your nails dude!!


The limping didn't have anything to do with his nails. I get them trimmed once a month. I suspect he stepped on something in the back yard .. like a half walnut shell the squirrels leave behind. I keep them picked up, but they reappear daily.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Hoping you, Andy, Katie, Ollie and Jane have a great day!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad to read that Andy's paw is better, yay


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Andy's feeling better!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I've been away from the threads for a little while, but I am happy to hear that Andy's paw seems to be clearing up. I hope it's a good day with lots of play.


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad Andy is feeling better! It will be swimming weather before too long!


----------



## *Laura*

Checking in on Andy. How's he doing?


----------



## dborgers

Thanks! 

Andy's back to his old self. Whatever was hurting his paw is healed and he's ready to run, so run we will. Wanted to give it a few extra days just to be sure.

- Danny


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YAY Andy. So glad he's healed up.


----------



## zoehow54

Please read some of my posts about Zoe and her 2 yr adventures since diagnosis with lymphoma. She was given 6 months and it's 25 months now and she show no signs of leaving me!


----------



## dborgers

zoehow54 said:


> Please read some of my posts about Zoe and her 2 yr adventures since diagnosis with lymphoma. She was given 6 months and it's 25 months now and she show no signs of leaving me!


Excellent!! I sure will check it out. Thank you so much


----------



## Karen519

*Zoe*

So glad to hear that about Zoe-that is amazing! God Bless her!!


----------



## Dwyllis

Great to hear that Andy is playing again & it was not anything serious.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Thanks for all the updates


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Andy's back to his old self. Whatever was hurting his paw is healed and he's ready to run, so run we will. Wanted to give it a few extra days just to be sure.
> 
> - Danny


This makes me so happy for you and Andy!!


----------



## Mac'sdad

Just gave Mac the update ....and he brought over his stuffie and I asked him if he wanted to give it to Andy ...and he put in my lap and laid down next to my chair .... I patted his head and he just looked up at me and started thumping away ....


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  It's great to watch Andy having a good time .. running around, playing ball. This weekend we'll go for some hikes. Andy sure loves getting the huge bald spot petted and scratched. He feels like a puppy to the touch and acts like one too when I do. Good times.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks  It's great to watch Andy having a good time .. running around, playing ball. This weekend we'll go for some hikes. Andy sure loves getting the huge bald spot petted and scratched. He feels like a puppy to the touch and acts like one too when I do. Good times.


So glad that Andy will be doing all of those fun things this weekend!!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Thanks  It's great to watch Andy having a good time .. running around, playing ball. This weekend we'll go for some hikes. Andy sure loves getting the huge bald spot petted and scratched. He feels like a puppy to the touch and acts like one too when I do. Good times.


That's awesome!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope you guys have a wonderful weekend Danny & Andy!


----------



## PrincessDi

That's wonderful news to celebrate!! Maybe some videos will be coming our way of Andy doing the things that he loves!!


----------



## HolDaisy

So happy to read that Andy is back to his old self and that you're planning on going on some hikes  hope that you have a great weekend together!


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Thanks  It's great to watch Andy having a good time .. running around, playing ball. This weekend we'll go for some hikes. Andy sure loves getting the huge bald spot petted and scratched. He feels like a puppy to the touch and acts like one too when I do. Good times.


Warms my healing heart to read this. Thank you.


----------



## kimberlygino

hey danny, hope things are doing great on your side


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to read that Andy is doing so well, sending special golden hugs to you all.


----------



## PrincessDi

Hope Andy had a wonderful weekend that was full of all the things that he loves most!!


----------



## *Laura*

Andy I hope you've had a fun weekend. Sending big scratches


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Hoping Andy, Katie, Ollie, you and Jane had a beautiful weekend!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks all  We had a very nice weekend. It was a little cold but we managed to get out and have a good time.

Here's a picture of our newest rescue, Ollie, taking a momentary pause from wrestling with the octopus


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

So cute. Red octo is almost as big as Ollie. Glad you guys had a good weekend!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Ollie looks so cute with the octopus!! 
DO Katie and Andy like the toys, too?
Hugs and kisses to everyone!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ollie and Octo sittin' in a tree! Very cute! Give the fur kiddos and belly rub from me!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  Everyone loves their belly rubs around here LOL We've determined Ollie may not be quite a year old. He is quite the puppy. Zoomies, toys, getting dirty LOL

Andy has his next chemo on Thursday. The 10 year anniversary of his "Gotcha Day" is February 26th, so we're going to have a party for him. I was planning on going to Florida, but a business matter is going to require me staying in town for at least the next month, so we'll do it here. Sometime this spring I'm going to take him with me to Florida to visit family and the TVGRR volunteer who pulled him from the shelter in 2003, fostered him, and called me about him. It'll be a great reunion.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'll be thinking of Andy tomorrow...


----------



## PrincessDi

That pix is priceless!! I know that you're having so much fun spoiling sweet Ollie!! You've given him such a wonderful life!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Praying Andy's chemo goes well and that is something he will be with you 10 years on Feb. 26th. My dear Dad's birthday is Feb. 25th! He went to heaven to be with my Mom on May 10, 2006.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope Andy's treatment goes well. Wow nearly the 10 year anniversary of his gotcha day! Sounds like you're going to have a great celebration. A party on the forum will be needed aswell 

Little Ollie is too sweet, he's so tiny


----------



## dborgers

TY  I'll post Andy's report when I get home. Andy's liver values have continued to eke upwards ever so slowly. so we're experimenting with levels to give him some of the anti-inflammatory benefits without taxing his liver so much. Still in the phase of trying different dosages - 20mg every other day, 10mg every other day, etc. Hopefully cutting back on the Pred will help while still providing some anti-inflammatory properties.

KAREN, Katie and Andy aren't much into toys. Andy loves tennis balls (of course LOL), but that's about it other than the occasional teddy bear that lasts one or two days until the stuffing is all pulled out LOL. Katie plays tug of war with Ollie, but until he arrived she didn't show much interest in toys. Ollie is good for Katie. And such the little boy; always running around, playing with toys, taking a nap, or giving Tyson, the 2 year old 120 lb rottie who lives next door (a real sweetie pie) a piece of his 8.5 lb mind through the fence! He's making us laugh a lot with his cute antics


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Praying you all have a wonderful day and that Andy's appt. goes WELL tomorrow!!

I laughed when you described the kids pulling the stuffing out of toys. Ken and I have officially given up buying stuffed toys-we finally got the message.
That is amazing that Ollie is so young and I'm so glad he and Katie are great friends.
Has he been leaving her alone?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ollie is quite the little character! I love the picture of him with his red octopus!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, fingers crossed that Andy's liver values are on their way down and that he gets a great report today!


----------



## dborgers

I'll post Andy's report later tonight after it's arrived by fax. His liver values were high, but not dramatically so. Since Andy's been on CeeNU (Lomustine) for nearly a year he's recommending we discontinue chemo for the time being and have Andy checked out every 6 weeks so his liver isn't continually taxed.

Had a neat thing happen while I was in the waiting area during Andy's checkup. I took the book I've been reading the past week, Jimmy Buffett's "A Pirate Looks AT 50". Nearly at the end. Since I'm also a trained pilot I was surprised to read about his love of airplanes and the many he owns. The book is about a trip he planned to the Caribbean, Central, and South America for his 50th birthday. Not being a "Parrothead" I didn't really know much about him except for what a few friends who've played in his band over the years told me. Things like what a great guy he is to work for.

This blonde lady about my age was sitting in the waiting area with her dog when I arrived. We struck up a conversation about dogs. In a few minutes she asked me what I was reading and I told her. She then told me her husband is Jimmy Buffett's financial guy. Small world. 

One thing in the book that was disappointing was that he wasn't able to visit Machu Picchu in Peru because Peruvian rebels had taken over the Japanese embassy and had Americans as hostages as well. She told me he's been able to visit a couple times since the book came out in the late 90's. Very cool.

As both a flying buff and sailing buff I've thoroughly enjoyed the 90's book. Jimmy Buffett is an impressive guy. Anyway, that's my small world story. Now I won't have to lose sleep and wonder if he made it to Machu Picchu LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Glad you'll post about Andy later and that is something about Jimmy Buffet and the lady at the vet!
Small world is right!
Did I tell you that my Hubby, Ken, built a Tiki Bar for our deck, even though I don't drink and Ken has a beer once in awhile?!? He always wanted one. Took him forever to build.


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Glad you'll post about Andy later and that is something about Jimmy Buffet and the lady at the vet!
> Small world is right!
> Did I tell you that my Hubby, Ken, built a Tiki Bar for our deck, even though I don't drink and Ken has a beer once in awhile?!? He always wanted one. Took him forever to build.


Very nice Tiki Bar!!


----------



## dborgers

*ANDY CHEMO - 1 Year 11 Weeks*

Here's Andy's chemo report:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Looks good, Danny! We will all hope and pray that Andy stays in remission for good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fella 77

That's great! So glad for you and Andy..


----------



## hotel4dogs

so glad to hear that Andy is doing so well!


----------



## Sweet Girl

That looks pretty good! Keep it up, Andy!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Sounds good, Andy!!
Hope you have fun with your Dad!!


----------



## OutWest

What great news! Remission is wonderful.


----------



## Doug

I am welling up with happy tears for you and your success :')
It is such a hard peak to climb when so many of us have failed. Well done :')
Andy, you are a star and have the most amazing team behind you. Congratulations!


----------



## HolDaisy

Amazing news!! So happy to hear that Andy is in remission  Give him a big hug from us and Sammy


----------



## dborgers

Aw, thank you all so much 

I'm relieved Andy can get off the chemo and his body have time to return to some sense of normalcy ... and a normal coat too. Dr. Vancil said if Andy comes out of remission there are a plethora of chemo drugs in the arsenal to get him back into remission ad keep him there. 

As Dr. Vancil noted, Andy has been on Glocyflex III, which Susan Marie (Claire's Friend) recommended for his joints and ligaments. It has worked wonders. Andy gets up and runs around like a much younger version of his former self. We've finally reached an 'even keel' all the way around.

We'll be hitting the lake trails over the weekend, weather permitting. I'll shoot some video.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Such good news! I hope you have a blessed weekend!


----------



## PrincessDi

That is awesome news!! So glad that he is in remission and able to get off the chemo! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend that is full of all that Andy loves!!


----------



## love never dies

Great Great News! Hope you guys have a good weekend. Have fun and enjoy


----------



## swishywagga

That's great news! Have a lovely weekend. Am going to look into the Glycloflex for my boy and see if I can buy it over here.


----------



## Lilliegrace

way to go Andy. All our prayers answered. Tomorrow Gracie turns six and we will light a special candle for you

hugs

SBG


----------



## dborgers

*Andy Enjoys Walking The Lake Trails*

TY all 

It was a beautiful day, so Andy and I headed out to enjoy walking some lake trails.


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a beautiful video! I love the part where you mention Andy is a family member so it's OK, the tail wags when he gets his Mickey D's and the rolling around. He looks so serene and happy! I'm smiling! Hope you both have a great day today!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a great video, Danny! Andy looks so happy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fella 77

Great video..made me smile to see Andy so happy..wagging his tail and eating McNuggets!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Beautiful day, walking with Dad, scenic lake, McNuggets.....................Priceless! 

Love You Andy!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

So glad Andy and his Dad enjoyed the walk!!
I wish it was warmer here-I don't even want to go out! It's 14 degrees. 
Getting ready to go to Church.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video, what a beautiful place to go walking. 

Andy looks great and so very happy.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Not surprisingly, that video made me all teary. I loved the "family member" bit, but I mostly just loved watching Andy walk around and take in all the beauty. The one regret I have is that I didn't take more video of Tesia. I have lots of photos, but only three or four bits of very short video. 

Andy is looking really good. It just makes me so happy that he is well and able to go for a long walk like that, and eat McNuggets (with a circular wag of the tail - the happiest wag there is). It definitely looked like a beautiful day.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Wow, I am so happy to see Andy enjoying himself!! His long walk and time with you he looks very happy and content. Glad you guys make the most of everyday. Andy is so lucky to have such a great family. Belly rubs to Andy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful video. 'I'm a family member, it's cool' made me laugh  he is haha, all goldens seem to be! Looks just perfect for him eating chicken nuggets by the lake. Glad that you both had a great day, Sammy sends Andy puppy hugs!


----------



## Doug

Oh Andy we love you so with your bright and happy smiling face and your super fast wagging tail. Maybe those Mc nuggets are the secret to your success??


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Danny, that was a beautiful video. Andy looks so happy.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I just love Andy's videos-he has the SWEETEST FACE, just like my Smooch did!
It just warms my heart!


----------



## SandyK

Great video!! Looks like you and Andy had a great time. He looks so good and most importantly...happy!!


----------



## love never dies

It was a beautiful day. Andy's smile on his face.... so sweet and so happy


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll  I'm hoping now that he won't be doing chemo his hair will grow back in normally and his liver values normalize. He'll stay on the 4 "Hepato Support" caps a day. I forgot to ask about the Denamarin Dr. Wang put him on when he began the Lomustine (CeeNU) nearly a year ago. I think we're done with that though.

His poor little tail looks so scrawny, not to mention the shaved side and belly from an ultrasound a couple months ago which has only now just begun to grow the tiniest bit of peach fuzz. He has always enjoyed belly rubs and scratches, so he probably doesn't mind looking like an alternative rocker if it means feeling them even better LOL.


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Thanks ya'll  I'm hoping now that he won't be doing chemo his hair will grow back in normally and his liver values normalize. He'll stay on the 4 "Hepato Support" caps a day. I forgot to ask about the Denamarin Dr. Wang put him on when he began the Lomustine (CeeNU) nearly a year ago. I think we're done with that though.
> 
> His poor little tail looks so scrawny, not to mention the shaved side and belly from an ultrasound a couple months ago which has only now just begun to grow the tiniest bit of peach fuzz. He has always enjoyed belly rubs and scratches, so he probably doesn't mind looking like an alternative rocker if it means feeling them even better LOL.


I'm sending positive vibes to Toby for more fur in his shaved area so I'll just add Andy in as well.... more fur for the shaved boys! More fur! I just keep on telling Toby he got his summer trim a few months early! I'm seeing fuzz too- he was shaved in early January. By this time he will have a full coat in during the hottest time of the year here. 

Fingers crossed his liver values normalize too now that he doesn't need that chemo stuff!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy and Toby*

Sending positive vibes for Toby and Andy's hair to grow back!!
They are both gorgeous, either way!!


----------



## *Laura*

Aw I just loved the video of Andy. Looks like you had a wonderful day. Andy you look great


----------



## dborgers

*10 years ago*

10 years ago today we brought this wonderful boy, Andy, home, at somewhere between 1 and 2 years old. He'd been pulled out of a small kill shelter by Nikki, a wonderful volunteer for TVGRR who called me about him following the passing of our previous TVGRR adoptee. This pic in my signature is about 10 minutes after I pulled in the drive. We went out back to have some ball fun. Pretty well expresses his mood every single day he's felt good. The second one doing another favorite thing: being a 'love sponge' (about 4 years ago).

What a joy he's been. Just perfect. My wife and I were talking last night about how we could have named him 'Ghandi' because he's such a peace loving guy who has never shown any ill will towards anyone - fur or skin, just pure happiness and boundless joy at living.

Pot Roast and Sugar Free cake are on the menu tonight for his party.

Ball Crazy Happy Boy:










Love Sponge:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations on 10 wonderful years of love with your Ball Crazy Happy Boy and Love Sponge. He's a very special boy.

Wishing you many more happy healthy years to come with Andy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Great video Danny...I think Andy is reflecting all that love he's received over the years.

Pete


----------



## hubbub

Congratulations to Andy and family - a better match could never have been made


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy and Danny!!

CONGRATULATIONS on 10 years!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

:::::::smooch:
HAPPY GOTCHA DAY SWEET BOY !!
Every day is a gift ...may you have many more !!!


----------



## *Laura*

Happy 10 Year Gotcha Day  What a wonderful milestone. Danny and Jane I'm so happy you've had beautiful Andy in your lives for so long. Andy is so special and couldn't have found a more loving home. It was a match made in heaven. .....Andy we love you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Gotcha Day, Andy and Danny!


----------



## Doug

To be honest I never noticed Andy's scrawny coat. I was too distracted by his inner glow, super fast tail and his happy beaming eyes. :'D

HAPPY gotcha day you guys!!


----------



## dborgers

TY all 

The pot roast is cooking for the party Andy, Katie, and Ollie are parked 4' from the oven LOL.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Happy Gotcha Day Andy! Don't let them short you on that pot roast!


----------



## swishywagga

Enjoy your meal gang!. Congrats Andy, your one hell of a doggy. Golden hugs sent from us.


----------



## Karen519

*Yum!!*



dborgers said:


> TY all
> 
> The pot roast is cooking for the party Andy, Katie, and Ollie are parked 4' from the oven LOL.


YUM!!! Hope everyone has a wonderful dinner!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Happy Anniversay, Andy. You make your family at home - and your family here on GRF very happy.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sorry it is late but Happy Anniversary Andy!!! I am sure the pot roast was yummy. ((HUGS))


----------



## love never dies

'love sponge' Andy is so special. We all love you Andy


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hoping you all had a wonderful dinner and celebration!!


----------



## kadence and scout

How I feel for you.We just lost or 9 year olden golden named Kadences 4 weeks ago on January 30,2013. He was diagnoised with T-cell lymphomas/leukemia in June of 2012. We tried the CHOPP WIS protocol but unfortunatley,he got deathly ill and was hospitalized from bad reactions to 2 of the drugs used in the protocol. We tried other combinations that held the cancer at bay but never put him into a true remission.
He held his own with some ups and downs throughout the summer and early fall until the middle of October when the lymphnodes in his neck and back legs began to swell.
Another change up of oral chemotherarpy drugs to get the lymphnodes down..It worked for a while.He gained weight,looked good but was slowly loosing his ability to walk and get up off the floor.We were told part of the reason he was having trouble was because the presidone accelerates muscle wasting and his back legs were affected badly.
I promised him in our many quiet moments that I would get him to his 9th birthday ( I did!) on December 18th,which is also our wedding anniversary. He was meant to be ours I always said!
He had a great Christmas and New Years ate up a storm and enjoyed everyone around him. In early January we found out that the chemo was not working anymore and that our oncologist was going to try one more chemo drug that was available.If that did not work we would be out of options.He received the first dosage and seemed to do well.no reactions.The Friday before he passed he received the second dosage and again no reaction but we noticed the wek before that he was having a more difficult time walking and getting up.That Monday the 28th we noticed 3 bed sores on his thigh and front ankle.Nasty looking things.Brought him to the vet.They cleaned and dressed them and told us to keep them clean and not to be surprised that more did not form because of his inability to move. My husband was carrying a 90 lb dog in and out of the house 3-4 x,s a day so he could do his business.I knew in my heart that end was near.
He was having a difficult time breathing that Tuesday night,very restless, would not eat or drink and felt very hot.We brought him back to the oncologist the next day the 30th and after he examined him told us that it was time to end his suffering.
So at 4:40 PM surround by his loving heartbroken family we ended his suffering and helped him pass to the bridge.
We are all heartbroken and so very sad.Our younger golden, Scout who is 7 yrs old is so lost without him.
I ma so happy to find this site and I apologize if I went on so long.I guess I just needed to get it all out. Thanks for listening everyone.
Kadences's mom Forever


----------



## kadence and scout

name is Kadence


----------



## dborgers

Andy stuffed himself to his heart's content last night and a good time was had by all.


----------



## Karen519

*Kadence and Scout*

Kadence and Scout

I am so very sorry to hear about your boy, Kadence.
I added him to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-7.html#post2258082


----------



## cgriffin

Belated happy anniversary to Andy 
I am glad you enjoyed your day and meal


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just catching up with all these wonderful news, Happy belated anniversary, dear Andy you are so special.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think Andy's Gotcha Celebration Anniversary should continue for another week! What a beautiful match between Andy and Danny and family!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just catching up on all of Andy's good news and video...Congrats on the good news! Loved the video!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy belated anniversary Andy  You found the perfect home and family when you were rescued, and in return you have been a perfect boy for the last 10 days bringing so much joy and love.

Sorry I missed this the other day. I don't get much chance to come on here anymore with running round after Sammy and keeping him occupied, don't seem to get a minute to myself anoymore lol. Sounds like you all had a brilliant celebration! Dallasgold's suggestion about the celebrations continuing all week also sounds like a GREAT idea


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

What are dad and mom doing with the pooches today?
We're just doing the normal Saturday things!


----------



## dborgers

KAREN

Snowing and cold. Not much planned but staying in all warm and cozy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Just like Michigan, eh Danny?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

fozziesmom said:


> Just like Michigan, eh Danny?


Except that in Nashville 1/8" of an inch is a HUGE deal LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Same here. We have 4-5 inches on the ground and it's ALWAYS too cold here!
Stay warm!


----------



## dborgers

TY Karen  Weather here is weird in the winter. We're right in the spot where the weather depends on whether the high or low pressure systems are stronger. High pressure system means it can get close to 70 degrees, low pressure system and it can get cold. I swear the weatherman and Kroger are in cahoots. They mention 'snowflake' and Kroger sells out of milk and bread as though people will be cabin bound for a month LOL. Any snow usually melts by the next day. We actually get excited about snow down here


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> TY Karen  Weather here is weird in the winter. We're right in the spot where the weather depends on whether the high or low pressure systems are stronger. High pressure system means it can get close to 70 degrees, low pressure system and it can get cold. I swear the weatherman and Kroger are in cahoots. They mention 'snowflake' and Kroger sells out of milk and bread as though people will be cabin bound for a month LOL. Any snow usually melts by the next day. We actually get excited about snow down here


We don't get excited about the snow- it's more like Chicken Little screaming "The Sky is Falling, The Sky is Falling"- stores sell out of essentials and the morning shows are preempted for traffic wars, with reporters stationed by dangerous overpasses just waiting for the action of slipping and sliding and crashing. 

We are in the same pattern- 50 one day, 65 the next, 80 the next, down to 40, and so on. Today it was around 55 with a big cold wind chill, tomorrow it will be close to 70 and Monday 80, then we'll drop to the lower 50s, then 65, and on and on! I've got my winter clothes and my shorts/tees/sandals at the ready!


----------



## hubbub

Count us in on the crazy swinging temperatures too  It's wreaking havoc on Hannah's allergies and mine too - on a superficial note, we always have a frost just as my flowering trees are peaking. 

We're also huddled up with the heat turned up more than normal. 



Dallas Gold said:


> I've got my winter clothes and my shorts/tees/sandals at the ready!


You aren't the only one. I keep thinking "This is the last time I'll wash my coat" and then we have a cold snap again. Also, I recently took Hannah for a very brief walk in fleece pants, a short sleeved t-shirt and flip-flops.


----------



## dborgers

*1 Year 3 Months survival March 1st*

The 1st came and went. Just occurred to me that Andy passed the 15 month survival milestone on Friday. And no more chemo unless he comes out of remission. I know his liver will be glad about that.

Thank you all so much for the prayers and words of encouragement.


----------



## PrincessDi

dborgers said:


> The 1st came and went. Just occurred to me that Andy passed the 15 month survival milestone on Friday. And no more chemo unless he comes out of remission. I know his liver will be glad about that.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the prayers and words of encouragement.


 
Yay!! So good to hear that he's doing well!! Praying for a VERY long unending remission!! Andy gives so many people HOPE!! That is a very important thing with the "C" word!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yippee Andy! You are a survivor!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy and Danny*



dborgers said:


> The 1st came and went. Just occurred to me that Andy passed the 15 month survival milestone on Friday. And no more chemo unless he comes out of remission. I know his liver will be glad about that.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the prayers and words of encouragement.


Andy and Danny: You know we all CELEBRATE with you and Andy on each of these anniversaries!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Love you Andy.............HUGS & Kisses!


----------



## cgriffin

Happy survival anniversary, Andy, way to go!

I think our cold snap broke for now, I think a dip into the 40s again on Tuesday or Wednesday and spring temps for the coming weekend, yay!

Hubbub, are you in the South also?


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all for your continued support. It has really meant a lot  Andy is just such a good boy. The joint supplements Susan Marie recommended - Glycoflex III - have made a substantial difference, seemingly knocking off a few years in his movements. Since he can't take NSAIDs like Rimidyl, those and 10mg of Prednisone are all we can do to help his arthritic ailments. 

What kinds of toothpaste any of you guys use? He's decided he doesn't want to eat any more dry food, so I need to brush his teeth every day since putting him under anesthesia at his age to get his teeth cleaned has its own perils.. Have any of you had their dog's teeth cleaned at 12 or 13 years old?

SCHOOL:

Ollie, our December 21st toy poodle rescue, is beginning school later this afternoon at 5. We have our fingers crossed he doesn't flunk out LOL His weeks as a stray have given him a very independent streak, but fingers crossed he does well. We got he and Katie groomed yesterday, and he'll be proudly sporting his "I'm A Rescue" bandana Susan Marie (Claire's Friend) sent him.


----------



## Tennyson

Andy and Danny, you guys ROCK!!!

As for the teeth I used this spray on stuff for my bridge boy. It's advertised on TV and I bought it at Petco. Really works well. I gave the bottle away after Mick passed. It's "Dr." something or other.


----------



## Bob Dylan

What kinds of toothpaste any of you guys use? He's decided he doesn't want to eat any more dry food, so I need to brush his teeth every day since putting him under anesthesia at his age to get his teeth cleaned has its own perils.. Have any of you had their dog's teeth cleaned at 12 or 13 years old?

Danny I do use toothpaste Virbac C.E.T. (beef flavor). Both of mine are good brushing their teeth. I also give them CET dental chews.
Erica is 11 and I don't think I would have her teeth done unless my vet recommended it.
Give Andy Hugs & kisses!


----------



## Karen519

*Petrodex*

We buy Petrodex toothpaste, can't remember the flavor, at Petsmart or Petco.
Tucker and Tonka seem to like it-admittedly we don't brush their teeth like we should.
No, we've never had our dogs teeth cleaned at 11 or 12. I know we had it done when they were younger-like 3-6.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Woohoo, Andy! You rock!


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Danny, if a dog is healthy and has normal values in CBC and serum chemistry, there is no reason, they cannot have a dental cleaning done under anesthesia at age 12 or up.
But, since Andy has elevated liver values, I don't think he would be a good candidate for anesthesia unless it is a life saving procedure which clearly, a dental cleaning is not. I am sure your vet and oncologist have said something like that.
I have the toothpaste that the vet sells by Virbac C.E.T., I think it is chicken flavor.
Truthfully, I also need to brush my dogs' teeth more often - shame on me - 
I also have some dental mouthwash/rinse that is suppose to remove some plaque, it is also made by Virbac and available at the vet's office.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the suggestions about toothpaste. I really appreciate it  

Ollie and I just got back from class. We had a one on one session with the trainer today. The classes are based on clicker training. He suggested Ollie join the puppy class since he's so young and small, so we'll be doing that for 6 weeks beginning next week. It should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Bentleysmom

That's great! You'll have fun, puppy class is my favorite! Will Andy be supervising?


----------



## HolDaisy

Congrats Andy on 15th months survival, you little golden star 

Love that Ollie is starting puppy training, you'll have lots of fun! Looking forward to seeing photos of him and Katie after getting groomed


----------



## dborgers

Bentleysmom said:


> That's great! You'll have fun, puppy class is my favorite! Will Andy be supervising?


Andy will be lounging at home enjoying his retirement and keeping his paws crossed Ollie doesn't flunk out LOL  

I'll grab a couple photos of Ollie and Katie tomorrow. Today was spent at the vet office with Katie, then Ollie's class. They both look and smell like French whor.......uh, models.LOL Katie has been seeming plump for a little while, so they did a battery of tests to rule out diabetes and thyroid trouble. She got a clean bill of health. The problem (as I suspected)? She'd been finishing up Ollie and Andy's breakfasts and dinners and put on and extra 2.5 pounds, which is a sizeable weight gain for her size.. She is now officially on a diet. No more 'chunky monkey' for her LOL


----------



## love never dies

15 month survival milestone -------- Congratulations Andy!


----------



## mm03gn

Awwww Katie, I feel your pain.


----------



## *Laura*

I knew your Katie was a smart one!!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy's being really picky about food again after his "10 Year Gotcha Anniversary" roast chicken extravaganza. Won't touch 'dog' food and is turning up his nose at his joint supplements too. Last night I wrapped them in thinly sliced turkey breast. He ate around the Gycoflex III joint supplements, ate the turkey, and spit them out.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny.... I hope Andy's appetite is better today. Let us know how things go


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm sorry Andy isn't eating too well. It's so hard when you can't convince them to eat. 
As I'm typing, I have a big pot of chicken on the stove boiling for Tiny.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hopefully Andy is just going through a picky phase about his food and his appetite will return to normal soon. 

15 months, what a wonderful accomplishment-way to go Andy!

Enjoy the training classes with little Ollie-Katie, what a sneaky little girl she is.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy, Katie and Ollie*

Danny

Maybe Andy's stomach is upset from the Chicken extravanganza?
Is he taking any new pills or have you stopped any pills?
I know how worrisome it is when they don't want to eat. The canned Pedigree Dog food worked most of the time!!

Hope Katie and Ollie do well in their training!!


----------



## OutWest

I'm hoping he's just figured out that he prefers freshly cooked chicken to kibble and other dog foods... i.e., that he's just very well spoiled and nothing else! Sorry he's worrying you. Hope he gets his appetite back really soon.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks guys 

Andy's appetite is good, just not for 'dog' food LOL It's cool, we'll just continue to spoil him and home cook. Last night he had ground lamb meat/bones I baked in a casserole with broccoli and some kibble I ground up. Right down the hatch it went ... with only a moment to sniff and ensure it wasn't 'dog' food. 

Supposed to be high 60's by this weekend and the lake will be warming up. Swimming isn't far off. Yeah!

He's off all meds but 20mg of Prednisone every other day for his arthritis. Still taking the Hepato Support for his liver, and Gycoflex chewables for arthritis and joints.


----------



## Karen519

*Katie*



dborgers said:


> Andy will be lounging at home enjoying his retirement and keeping his paws crossed Ollie doesn't flunk out LOL
> 
> I'll grab a couple photos of Ollie and Katie tomorrow. Today was spent at the vet office with Katie, then Ollie's class. They both look and smell like French whor.......uh, models.LOL Katie has been seeming plump for a little while, so they did a battery of tests to rule out diabetes and thyroid trouble. She got a clean bill of health. The problem (as I suspected)? She'd been finishing up Ollie and Andy's breakfasts and dinners and put on and extra 2.5 pounds, which is a sizeable weight gain for her size.. She is now officially on a diet. No more 'chunky monkey' for her LOL


I love it you call Katie Chunky Monkey. We call Tonka (our Samoyed), that, not that he's chunky it's all of the fur. Ken said he looks like a flocked Christmas tree from behind! I stand in between both Tucker and Tonka when they eat-otherwise they would eat each others! Kisses and hugs to Andy, Ollie and Katie!


----------



## stephgbennett

I'm so sorry. I know what you are going through. I just lost my seven-year-old beautiful golden boy to lymphoma on February 4th. I did not do chemo but choose to give steroids and antacids. He was diagnosed in September and did pretty well until the very end. We fed him elk and a loaf with salmon, liver, beef etc. The protein helped with the anemia. Hang in there. It is hard to watch them lose their vigor over time. Just love him as much as possible


----------



## Bentleysmom

dborgers said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Andy's appetite is good, just not for 'dog' food LOL It's cool, we'll just continue to spoil him and home cook. Last night he had ground lamb meat/bones *I baked in a casserole *with broccoli and some kibble I ground up. Right down the hatch it went ... with only a moment to sniff and ensure it wasn't 'dog' food.
> 
> Supposed to be high 60's by this weekend and the lake will be warming up. Swimming isn't far off. Yeah!
> 
> He's off all meds but 20mg of Prednisone every other day for his arthritis. Still taking the Hepato Support for his liver, and Gycoflex chewables for arthritis and joints.


There's always a post everyday that makes me smile, today this is it! Go Andy!! Don't let them feed you dog food like some common dog! Don't they know who you are??? You are ANDY!


----------



## love never dies

Andy, you are special! We love you. 
What are you going to eat tomorrow? Are you planning for a swim in the weekend?
What a good special boy


----------



## PrincessDi

Hope that Andy is just on the spa diet, so that he can fit into his bikini bottoms for the upcoming swimming season! Am really happy that he has a good appetite, just for the finer things. You and Andy give hope to so many people!


----------



## dborgers

TY, kind people 

The water will take at least a couple weeks to get warm enough for swimming once the temps stay in the upper 60's. We're probably a good month away from swimming yet, but I know he'll be really glad to get back at it. His muscle tone is really good right now and the supplements are helping his arthritis. I know the swimming is not only fun for him but it's good for his arthritis too.

I hope Andy's journey with lymphoma will be able to help others down the line as others before Andy helped us and gave us hope. 

Andy's always liked Pedigree. All this highfalutin designer dog food just doesn't seem to appeal to him. I got him a can of Pedigree today and he wolfed it right down. While I love to cook for him. I also want to ensure he's getting all the nutrients he should have. Since he eats twice a day - morning and night - I'll probably go with Pedigree in the morning and home cooked at night. We've had dogs live to be 17 and 18 who ate Pedigree most of their lives and were healthy the whole time.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hi Danny! I'm catching up on Andy and discover he's become a dinny diva? Feed that silly boy what he wants! He deserves it! 

Is he on a probiotic? It may be he needs to get some good bacteria built back into his intestinal system.. I couldn't remember if he was on one. We started a fancy one called Prostora, the only one Toby tolerates. Of course it's the most expensive one formulated for dogs. Toby would have it no other way as he is convinced his vet clinic needs a wing named after him! 

We also use CET toothpaste with Toby, except I stopped it with the latest colitis incident and need to start back.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> TY, kind people
> 
> The water will take at least a couple weeks to get warm enough for swimming once the temps stay in the upper 60's. We're probably a good month away from swimming yet, but I know he'll be really glad to get back at it. His muscle tone is really good right now and the supplements are helping his arthritis. I know the swimming is not only fun for him but it's good for his arthritis too.
> 
> I hope Andy's journey with lymphoma will be able to help others down the line as others before Andy helped us and gave us hope.
> 
> Andy's always liked Pedigree. All this highfalutin designer dog food just doesn't seem to appeal to him. I got him a can of Pedigree today and he wolfed it right down. While I love to cook for him. I also want to ensure he's getting all the nutrients he should have. Since he eats twice a day - morning and night - I'll probably go with Pedigree in the morning and home cooked at night. We've had dogs live to be 17 and 18 who ate Pedigree most of their lives and were healthy the whole time.


Hoping the canned food brings Andy's appetite back!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

:yipee:Won't touch 'dog' food >>>>>>>>>>>>>>Dog with attitude, LOVE YOU ANDY!


----------



## Capt Jack

Good job Andy don't give in I rather have ground lamb than dog food anyday!!!
Prayers going out you keep doing well!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Andy, Andy eat your food. Hugs and prayers are on your way.


----------



## Sweet Girl

PrincessDi said:


> Hope that Andy is just on the spa diet, so that he can fit into his bikini bottoms for the upcoming swimming season! Am really happy that he has a good appetite, just for the finer things.* You and Andy give hope to so many people*!


THAT is for sure. 



dborgers said:


> TY, kind people
> 
> 
> Andy's always liked Pedigree. All this highfalutin designer dog food just doesn't seem to appeal to him. I got him a can of Pedigree today and he wolfed it right down. While I love to cook for him. I also want to ensure he's getting all the nutrients he should have. Since he eats twice a day - morning and night - I'll probably go with Pedigree in the morning and home cooked at night. We've had dogs live to be 17 and 18 who ate Pedigree most of their lives and were healthy the whole time.


I will never forget when I was talking to Tesia's oncologist when she started having eating issues - and he said, "I don't care if you feed her Dr. Ballard's if she likes it!" Funnily enough, my own vet said the exact same thing a few days later. The bottom line to them was, at this point, eating is what's important. I have to confess, I only fed the best and most nutritious I could find. I never tried Dr. Ballard's (do they even still sell Dr. Ballard's??). Maybe I should have. Either way, if Andy likes his Pedigree, it's all good.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Andy's appetite gets a little better. Who can blame him though when he knows how tasty home cooked food is  think you've got yourself a bit of diva there  lol, bless him, he's such a good boy.


----------



## swishywagga

Maybe a nice juicy steak for dinner tonight Andy! Your one clever doggy, you deserve the finest. Hugs sent!


----------



## dborgers

You guys rock!! 

Andy has a hearty appetite ... but only for what suits his taste buds. He's sniffing everything I hand him _very_ carefully before committing to eating it LOL. Other than his being picky with food, he is doing wonderfully in all respects.


----------



## *Laura*

That's good to hear that Andy is just being picky. We all get so worried when he doesn't eat. Andy knows what he likes and that's your cooking. He's a smart boy


----------



## dborgers

It was a gorgeous 70 degree day. Yeah spring!!

Andy and I had a blast roaming the woods and playing ball. Won't be long till swimming


----------



## KathyL

hubbub said:


> Also, I recently took Hannah for a very brief walk in fleece pants, a short sleeved t-shirt and flip-flops.


I must be tired because when I read this the first time I thought it was Hannah wearing the fleece pants and t-shirt and thought "that poor dog" and then when I noticed flip-flops, I read over and was relieved.

All in all, glad to hear Andy continues to eat even if it is not the 5 Star brands. 

70 you say, I will be happy to see 45 - 50.


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> It was a gorgeous 70 degree day. Yeah spring!!
> 
> Andy and I had a blast roaming the woods and playing ball. Won't be long till swimming


So glad to hear it! Good times had by all 



KathyL said:


> I must be tired because when I read this the first time I thought it was Hannah wearing the fleece pants and t-shirt and thought "that poor dog" and then when I noticed flip-flops, I read over and was relieved.


LOL!  It does read that way :doh: Looking at it now, boy, I should have proofread.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Just checking in to see how our boy is doing 

Appetite looks good so all appears to be going good

Love ya Andy


----------



## dborgers

TY guys.  Yep, Andy has very specific tastes. Since he had a cooked breakfast this morning, tonight I offered him a $3 can of uber lamb dog food with kibble mixed in. He turned his nose up at it. Tried the same thing using Pedigree canned mixed in for flavor and texture ... right down the hatch with tail wagging. At least he's getting good nutrition from the kibble. I'm not crazy about feeding Andy Pedigree, but he has to eat and that seems to be about the only wet food he likes these days, turning up his nose at nearly all others I've tried. And I had to add some wet to kibble or he won't eat it, period. This week I'm going to try some Newman's Own organics canned and see how he likes that. I've been trying a different one every week to see what he will and won't eat.

Ollie starts puppy class at 7 pm. He's been doing well with his at-home clicker training based on last week's one on one.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> TY guys.  Yep, Andy has very specific tastes. Since he had a cooked breakfast this morning, tonight I offered him a $3 can of uber lamb dog food with kibble mixed in. He turned his nose up at it. Tried the same thing using Pedigree canned mixed in for flavor and texture ... right down the hatch with tail wagging. At least he's getting good nutrition from the kibble. I'm not crazy about feeding Andy Pedigree, but he has to eat and that seems to be about the only wet food he likes these days, turning up his nose at nearly all others I've tried. And I had to add some wet to kibble or he won't eat it, period. This week I'm going to try some Newman's Own organics canned and see how he likes that. I've been trying a different one every week to see what he will and won't eat.
> 
> Ollie starts puppy class at 7 pm. He's been doing well with his at-home clicker training based on last week's one on one.


Danny
When my dogs wouldn't eat, they would eat the Pedigree canned. Must have an appealing smell and taste. Hope Andy like the Newman's one, too. Tell Andy he needs to eat for all of us!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope Andy starts eating a little better soon. Good luck to Ollie for his first puppy class tonight  he's going to love it! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Hope Andy starts eating a little better soon. Good luck to Ollie for his first puppy class tonight  he's going to love it! Let us know how it goes.


Andy's eating well, but finicky about what wet he'll eat mixed with kibble during non-cooked meals.


----------



## swishywagga

My twelve year old Barnaby is quite fussy, he won't eat just kibble, no way! He too, like Andy seems to like some Pedigree wet food mixed in (Hot Dog Sausages always seem to do the trick as well!). Hugs to you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Hope Andy is eating better and that Ollie's class went well!
How is Katie?


----------



## dborgers

TY 

Andy liked the Newman's Own. If history is any guide he'll eat it for a couple days then turn his nose up at it LOL. We'll see. Still following me everywhere like a shadow .. just wants to be near me at all times. Such a "love sponge"  I'm excited the weather is warming up so we can resume swimming. His lymph glands feek normal, and he's healthy in every respect I can see. Next checkup is April 11th.

Katie is her usual cute self. Thanks for asking, Karen 

Ollie's class was fun. All puppies including a 4 month old golden named Lucy. The puppies all did better than Ollie. He was far more interested in them than watching me. I'll be working with him this week one on one, so hopefully next week he'll be a little more attentive in class next week. Does well at home with 'come' and 'sit'. We'll see how it goes. Poor thing cries and cries in the car. Perhaps he as dumped out of a car and is scared I'll leave him somewhere.


----------



## Claire's Friend

You might try putting him in a crate when he travels in the car, might make him feel more secure. Poor boy


----------



## KathyL

Have you ever tried giving Andy canned salmon? He might like that. For some reason that fishy smell appeals to them.


----------



## dborgers

KathyL said:


> Have you ever tried giving Andy canned salmon? He might like that. For some reason that fishy smell appeals to them.


Andy lovessalmon and gets it about once a week. I also buy sardines and they get them as treats about once a week also.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Andy is clearly accustomed to gourmet meals prepared by his personal chef. Aren't you lucky to have that honor?


----------



## PrincessDi

Can tell that Andy is still training you! I feel for poor Ollie. He, Katy and Andy are so lucky to have such wonderful parents! I'm sure that in time, Ollie will learn that he has nothing to fear anymore with the car. Praying that swimming season comes sooner than usual so that Andy can do the things that he loves.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> TY
> 
> Andy liked the Newman's Own. If history is any guide he'll eat it for a couple days then turn his nose up at it LOL. We'll see. Still following me everywhere like a shadow .. just wants to be near me at all times. Such a "love sponge"  I'm excited the weather is warming up so we can resume swimming. His lymph glands feek normal, and he's healthy in every respect I can see. Next checkup is April 11th.
> 
> Katie is her usual cute self. Thanks for asking, Karen
> 
> Ollie's class was fun. All puppies including a 4 month old golden named Lucy. The puppies all did better than Ollie. He was far more interested in them than watching me. I'll be working with him this week one on one, so hopefully next week he'll be a little more attentive in class next week. Does well at home with 'come' and 'sit'. We'll see how it goes. Poor thing cries and cries in the car. Perhaps he as dumped out of a car and is scared I'll leave him somewhere.


Danny: Perhaps poor Ollie had a very bad experience in the car. I have no doubt he will be paying attention in class in no time! Can't wait for the warm weather so Andy and my boys can swim! Kisses to Katie!!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I'm so happy that Andy will be swimming soon and that he's eating well. . Great news


----------



## HolDaisy

Yay, go Andy! Can't wait for him to start swimming again. Aw bless Ollie at his puppy class, I'm sure he'll settle better at the next one. Sammy was really overwhelmed at our first one with all the strange dogs and then he totally calmed down and loves it now. I'm sure with your care and resassurance little Ollie will soon learn to love car rides


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good to hear Andy is doing so well, especially eating even if he is picky about what he eats.

Enjoy your warm temps and your wonderful outdoor adventures. 

Keep up the good work Andy!


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Danny, just catching up, I have not been around a lot. I am glad that Andy is doing so well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

So glad to hear Andy is doing well! I think of him often while I am attempting to convince my Tiny to eat!


----------



## Madisonmeadows

So glad Andy is doing well, such a sweetie. -


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad Andy is keeping you on your culinary toes! 

I wish we lived closer so Yogi and Ollie could train together! Danny, do you think Ollie might not cry if he could see out of the car easier? We've found that our dogs do much better if they can look out of the windows.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny

Praying Andy is eating well and feeling GOOD!!


----------



## swishywagga

So glad Andy is eating and doing so well, how lucky he is to have such a great family. Hugs sent from us in a very COLD Scotland!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 

Andy continues to do very well.  75 degrees today!! Swimming won't be more than 3 or 4 weeks away, tops. Yeah!! He and I are going sailing tomorrow, weather permitting. "Isolated Thunderstorms" is the forecast. Once I know how 'isolated' they are we'll figure out if we're going or not. Last thing you want is to get stuck in the middle of a lake with a 30' mast that practically says "Lightning, strike here" LOL

Ollie does look out the windows all the time he's in the car. I can't keep him sitting on the seat. He's looking out every window, and usually the driver's window.

Your kind thoughts, prayers, and words of encouragement not only mean a lot, but I have no doubt they've helped this whole situation from the very beginning. Who'd have imagined Andy would be so healthy, happy, and still in remission .. even off of chemo right now? Unbelievable. But, that's what happens when good vibes and prayers are out there in the ethers. Thank you so very much. You are the best people on the planet


----------



## Bentleysmom

Glad he's doing so well! It's still in the 30's here so I think Bentley has quite a wait until we get our boat back in the water. I know Ky is ready to get back out there!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Hope you guys are swimming soon, but only when it's safe!


----------



## Always51

hey Danny ..I have a thought! move to OZ and Andy can swim all year round!  glad hes doing ok


----------



## Sweet Girl

You're so lucky to be thinkging about swimming soon! It was my favourite time of the year - though Tee's lake swimming didn't start til June. 

Here's to continued good health for your boy. It might be partly the good thoughts from here - but it's also the great care and love he gets from you.


----------



## tajman3

thinking of you and andy and praying for remission!


----------



## *Laura*

Andy boy. You're the best and just think, swimming is just around the corner. 

Danny it's so great to read how well Andy is doing. Just wonderful


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Hope you all had a very good weekend.

Ken and I were shopping all day Saturday, looking at an economical way to redo our kitchen and yesterday spent a good part of the day, unhooking appliances and cleaning behind them, in preparation of the new stainless steel ones coming today.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Andy and hope he had a good weekend


----------



## dborgers

We had a great weekend. The temperatures were in the mid 70's. Just beautiful. Had thunder storms today. Andy and Katie were in their Thundershirts until just a little while ago. Since Andy's hearing has been diminishing little by little - vet said it's just age related hearing loss - he wasn't in a panic like he usually is. Temperatures are going back down into the high 40's and 50's for a few days, so swimming won't be happening for another little while. They should stay in the 60's for highs by the end of this month and low to mid 70's thru April. I'm figuring another month before swimming. 

On the food front, I tried Newman's Own with Andy and the crew. Andy and Ollie turned their noses up at it and left every bit in their bowels. Katie scarfed it down. Andy has an appetite, but only for Pedigree and people food, so we'll roll with that I suppose.

Karen, congrats on your new appliances.  And thank you all for the kind comments


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have a whole bin of food in the fridge for Tiny now, she and Andy make a great pair.
Some things that I find are pretty easy, if Andy likes them:
hard boiled eggs
canned pink salmon
sardines in spring water, no salt added
canned low sodium chicken
cooked, shredded chicken
burgers
fish sticks (Gortons etc)
sweet potato in the microwave
boiled carrots
You're lucky he'll still eat the pedigree!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so happy you guys had a good weekend!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Canine Caviar makes a canned venison tripe that few dogs will refuse. Plus it's super good for them. You guys with the fussy eaters might try this and see....


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> We had a great weekend. The temperatures were in the mid 70's. Just beautiful. Had thunder storms today. Andy and Katie were in their Thundershirts until just a little while ago. Since Andy's hearing has been diminishing little by little - vet said it's just age related hearing loss - he wasn't in a panic like he usually is. Temperatures are going back down into the high 40's and 50's for a few days, so swimming won't be happening for another little while. They should stay in the 60's for highs by the end of this month and low to mid 70's thru April. I'm figuring another month before swimming.
> 
> On the food front, I tried Newman's Own with Andy and the crew. Andy and Ollie turned their noses up at it and left every bit in their bowels. Katie scarfed it down. Andy has an appetite, but only for Pedigree and people food, so we'll roll with that I suppose.
> 
> Karen, congrats on your new appliances.  And thank you all for the kind comments


Whatever Andy wants, Andy gets! My Smooch loved the pedigree canned food, when she didn't want to eat!


----------



## dborgers

Andy threw up this morning. 24 hours of no food and Cerenia the next couple days.

A friend snapped these pics of Andy a couple days ago: 

With the sun shining bright his golden shines










Still a Curious George after all these years


----------



## Claire's Friend

What and when did he throw up? TMI I know but I might have an idea....


----------



## PrincessDi

Those pictures of Andy's golden and sugar face sure are beautiful! So sorry that his tummy isn't feeling good! It's so hard when you know they aren't feeling good. Hoping you'll be able to get this under control.


----------



## OutWest

dborgers said:


> Andy threw up this morning. 24 hours of no food and Cerenia the next couple days.
> 
> A friend snapped these pics of Andy a couple days ago:
> 
> With the sun shining bright his golden shines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a Curious George after all these years


Such a handsome boy... Sorry the food issues aren't fixed yet. The tripe from Canine Caviar sounds just stinky and appealing enough to turn my dogs' heads... Might be worth a try.


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> What and when did he throw up? TMI I know but I might have an idea....


He threw up this morning. Last night's dinner was Newman's Own Chicken & Turkey wet with TOTW duck and sweet potato kibble. He wouldn't eat it, so I melted just a little bit of shredded cheddar cheese over the top. That got his interest. He ate about half the wet and all of the kibble.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Andy and hope his tummy settles, it really is v.difficult when they're not feeling good and not eating normally. Sammy sends him golden hugs! Great photos of him too by the way, he's such a sweet boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's beautiful photo of sweet Andy. Hope his appetite is back.


----------



## Tennyson

Long after chemo treatments a putrid taste lingers in the mouth for humans so I imagine the same for canine. It's a difficult taste that's hard to explain. The best I could ever come up with is metallic. Like having a piece of copper pipe in the mouth. It goes all the way down in to the esophagus and stomach. Foods don't mask it either.
Brachs makes a sugar free peppermint hard candy. White with red sripes. It temporarily gets that taste out of the affected areas.
Just throwing out an idea for Andy.


----------



## dborgers

Tennyson said:


> Long after chemo treatments a putrid taste lingers in the mouth for humans so I imagine the same for canine. It's a difficult taste that's hard to explain. The best I could ever come up with is metallic. Like having a piece of copper pipe in the mouth. It goes all the way down in to the esophagus and stomach. Foods don't mask it either.
> Brachs makes a sugar free peppermint hard candy. White with red stripes. It temporarily gets that taste out of the affected areas.
> Just throwing out an idea for Andy.


Thank you for the insight and suggestion.  That possibility never occurred to me. His last chemo dose was January 24th. He's been more or less interested in eating, just not 'dog' food. I gave him a couple spoonfuls of yogurt tonight, which he gobbled right down. No doubt he'd gobble the Brach's sugar free candies right down LOL


----------



## SandyK

Love Andy's pictures...looks like he was enjoying the sunny day!! I hope his tummy issues clear up real soon!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Some older dogs will throw up bile in the mornings if their stomachs are empty.
Try giving him a couple treats right before he goes to sleep at night, that should help.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Praying Andy's appetite gets better!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, I hope Andy's tummy is better today!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I hope Andy is feeling better this morning. The random throwing up can be so upsetting. Sending positive, tummy-calming thoughts for Andy.


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping sweet Andy's tummy settles soon, sending big hugs!


----------



## dborgers

Andy had some chicken for breakfast and was excited to eat it. So far, so good.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny has a message for Andy...
"hold out for tuna steaks. They're YUMMY"


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, great news that your boy has decided that chicken for breakfast suits today's taste buds! Keep it up, Andy!


----------



## dborgers

Ya, Andy is holding out for 'the good stuff' LOL I think his tummy is OK now. But he continues to refuse to touch kibble and most canned wet. I made a baked chicken and he stood there for 20 minutes after it came out getting little bites. When I made his dinner and even slightly warmed it - same baked chicken with TOTW kibble and turkey stock broth - he nibbled out the chicken and slurped up the broth while leaving all the kibble piled up on one side. At least he slurped up the liquid, because he's decided he doesn't want to eat any more liver flavored joint supplements. So, we've had to resort to a liquid form he won't touch unless it's disquised in broth. 

Aw, Andy deserves to eat what he likes. As long as we can ensure he gets the vitamins and nutrients he needs while continuing on a 99% grain free diet we'll continue to don our chef hats and cater to his cullinary desires LOL

As always, thank you all for being so incredibly great people


----------



## hubbub

So happy to see that Andy's feeling better - even if he's being picky


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Andy is eating something, I agree, whatever it takes to get him to eat,, he deserves it 
Hugs to Andy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Andy does deserve it..


----------



## Mac'sdad

Danny ....if you keep donning that chefs hat I might have to show up at you door too !!!! hmmmmmm what's for dinner tonight !!!! LOL ....Mac wants in !!!!


----------



## *Laura*

mac'sdad said:


> Danny ....if you keep donning that chefs hat I might have to show up at you door too !!!! hmmmmmm what's for dinner tonight !!!! LOL ....Mac wants in !!!!


haha yes me to!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I completely agree-let Andy eat anything he likes!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

He DOES deserve it. He's a superstar. One year + and counting. Yeah, tough to argue with him.


----------



## HolDaisy

Definitely agree with everyone, what Andy wants Andy shall get  he's a star and has so many fans on this forum!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Checking in on Andy, Katie and Ollie and of course, you!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Me too ....


----------



## Dallas Gold

How are the fur kids and how are you?


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Checking on Andy. Hope all is well.


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by to see how Andy's doing, hope you had lots of nice yummy human food today. Sending hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Good Morning*

Hoping all is well at Andy's house!!


----------



## zoehow54

*I'm becoming a dog chef!*

Zoe goes in and out of what she'll eat these days, but I'm thinking it's now old age causing her persnicketiness! Lately she won't eat the dry Orijen, but I cooked ground beef for her and added it to the canned N/D, chicken and cheese and that seemed ok. I know she's hungry as she stole my asparagus and she barks for her liver, but the food in the dish is another thing altogether. 

I've changed the bowl to make it easier as the growth on her nose makes it hard for her to look down. The growth is starting to affect her breathing a bit more which is worrisome. Although right now she's out cold and her breathing is fine. Must be when she's lying certain ways.

So today I cook up some more ground beef and some chicken breast and hopefully she'll eat it all up. It seems to be every 3rd day she scarfs down everything and then the next day barely touches it.
Oh well, as long as she's still eating at all, I'm happy. As long as she can walk and bug me she's happy!


----------



## dborgers

I've been gone for a few days saying goodbye to my cousin Bob. He was also my music teacher for much of my childhood.

Got home in the wee hours of this morning. Andy is not doing well at all. He threw up this morning and seems weak and confused. I have a 5:15 appointment and will report back.


----------



## swishywagga

Saying prayers for Andy and sending hugs over to you all, hoping he will feel better.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending healing thoughts Andy's way.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I'm so sorry about your cousin Bob - and will be thinking of you and Andy this afternoon - I hope everything will be okay. Gentle hugs for sweet Andy


----------



## dborgers

TY 

He's drinking water, but is very weak. Also just had watery diarrhea. I took him for a very short walk in the front yard so he could get some fresh air. Very wobbly on his feet. Since he hasn't been eating well for a week maybe his blood sugar is low. My wife left her wallet in my car, so she couldn't take him to the vet while I was out of town. Crud.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm so sorry to read about Andy not feeling well. Prayers going up! Please let us know what the vet says. Hoping he picked up a little bug. ♥


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear about your cousin. Sending hugs and prayers Andy's way and hope that the vet can help him out with his sickness.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Hopefully he is just missing his Dad. Maybe some sub-qs and a Vit. B shot from the Drs will perk him up. I have a big concern about about Cerenia and Tramadol causing lack of appetite, I have been doing a lot of research. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing for your boy !!


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> Hopefully he is just missing his Dad. Maybe some sub-qs and a Vit. B shot from the Drs will perk him up. I have a big concern about about Cerenia and Tramadol causing lack of appetite, I have been doing a lot of research. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing for your boy !!


He hasn't had any Cerenia or Tramadol since I left town. We actually took him off of Tramadol 4-6 weeks ago since the Prednisone was helping his arthritis, he didn't seem to be in any pain, the joint supplements were helping so much, and the Tramadol made him woozy. The last Cerenia he had was Thursday night. He began turning up his nose at food a couple weeks ago and we've chalked it up to his being picky. While I was gone he began turning up his nose at things he's loved.

I'm just glad I'm back and can get him to the vet. I hope it's just a bug.

TY all for your prayers and kind comments


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So sorry to hear about Andy, hope it's not serious and he's feeling better very soon.

So sorry about your cousin, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> He hasn't had any Cerenia or Tramadol since I left town. We actually took him off of Tramadol 4-6 weeks ago since the Prednisone was helping his arthritis, he didn't seem to be in any pain, the joint supplements were helping so much, and the Tramadol made him woozy. The last Cerenia he had was Thursday night. He began turning up his nose at food a couple weeks ago and we've chalked it up to his being picky. While I was gone he began turning up his nose at things he's loved.
> 
> I'm just glad I'm back and can get him to the vet. I hope it's just a bug.
> 
> TY all for your prayers and kind comments


Danny:

I am so very, very, sorry about your cousin. Praying that now you are back, Andy will start eating. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry to hear about your cousin, your family is in my thoughts.
I am also sorry to hear that sweet Andy is not feeling well. Maybe he also missed you very much and did not want to eat because of that? 
Keeping my fingers crossed that all will be well with Andy.


----------



## OutWest

dborgers said:


> He hasn't had any Cerenia or Tramadol since I left town. We actually took him off of Tramadol 4-6 weeks ago since the Prednisone was helping his arthritis, he didn't seem to be in any pain, the joint supplements were helping so much, and the Tramadol made him woozy. The last Cerenia he had was Thursday night. He began turning up his nose at food a couple weeks ago and we've chalked it up to his being picky. While I was gone he began turning up his nose at things he's loved.
> 
> I'm just glad I'm back and can get him to the vet. I hope it's just a bug.
> 
> TY all for your prayers and kind comments


Hope he's back in good form very soon. C'mon, Andy! Eat your meals boy!


----------



## sunset

I hope Andy feels better soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

You and Andy are in my prayers!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny, I'm sorry for your loss of your cousin and sending prayers for Andy. He's got a LOT of concerned people pulling for him!


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so sorry to hear about your cousin. Praying that Andy is well.


----------



## hubbub

I'm also sorry to hear about your cousin. I'm glad you were able to go see him. Fingers and paws crossed that Andy gets back on the right track - great that you were able to get in to see the vet so quickly.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Danny, I'm really sorry about your cousin. I hope Andy is doing better.We have our fingers & paws crossed here. Thinking of you.


----------



## dborgers

Dr. Root (Andy's regular vet, who's just fantastic) did a CBC and liver panel as well as palpating his abdomen. He didn't feel anything unusual.

The diagnosis:

Andy has a GI infection, the best case scenario for what could have been. He also had blood in his stool, so the whole GI tract is inflamed. This may have been building, explaining his loss of interest in food that's been building over the past week to 10 days beginning with 'dog' food, and finally refusing even his favorite 'people' foods. 

Dr. Root gave Andy a B vitamin/steroid booster injection and sent me home with 2 weeks worth of Flagyl pills (which he said taste horrible) and 3 large syringes of a liquid called Kao Tylan he'll take over the next 24 hours. Jane and I double teamed him and hour ago when we got him to get his jaws open and put the Flagyl and Cerenia pills down the back of his throat followed by the syringe full of oral Kao Tylan. I cooked Andy a little white rice and ground turkey so I can feed him just a little in an hour or so.. The healing has begun.

Andy has lost quite a bit of weight compared to a month ago - today @ 76 lbs vs 84 a month ago. We're glad we let him keep a few extra pounds on for times like these. His liver values are perfect compared to our last onco visit Feb. 21st. Andy's ALT values were going high previously, but today they were 125 ... perfectly normal. So were the other liver values. Yeah!

Thank you for the prayers, encouragement, and kind comments. You are the best people on the planet


----------



## *Laura*

Danny .....I hope the vet was able to shed some light about what is going on with Andy. I hope he's feeling and eating better now that you are back home

Oops just saw your post. That is very good news. I hope Andy is feeling better in a couple of days. We all love you Andy and worry about you when you're not feeling good


----------



## dborgers

What scared me was how confused and not-sure-on-his-feet Andy was. With lymphoma, it can present itself anywhere at any time, including the brain. I feel fortunate that Andy just has a bad infection. Dr. Root said it will probably take between 4 days and a week to recover. We'll get him built back up. He certainly won't mind eating to his heart's content in a few days to rebuild his weight.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. Glad you got to see your vet so quickly and good news that it's just an infection. Hopefully Andy will be back to enjoying his food soon now you've found out what was causing it.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just catching up and am so glad to read that Andy only has an infection! You're such good parents to react so quickly! Hope he's back up to speed quickly!


----------



## love never dies

Hope Andy to recover very very soon. Hugs.


----------



## dborgers

Andy had the rest of his meds for tonight and is resting on his bed in the bedroom. He 's very unsteady on his feet and seems confused. As the meds for the GI infection have time to do their thing and he (hopefully) resumes normal eating he should get his strength back. The next few days will evidence if it's just weakness from not eating.

Thanks for your kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Doug

Oh no! I was hoping that things had gone quiet as you were too busy happily enjoying life together. You all deserve a break! 
I am sorry that was not to be. I hope that the treatment kicks in. It is such a worry to see them this way. 
Sending you healing vibes Andy for a fast recovery!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad that Andy is home with you and praying the meds work and his appetite returns! God Bless our sweet boy, Andy!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

aah, Danny, I'm sorry he's got this GI thing going...seeing them unsteady on their feet and so confused makes it so hard on us too- we went through this with Toby on Jan. 1...it's awful. I hope the meds begin to work very soon and Andy is back to his happy self very soon. 

By the way, I give Toby a cobalamin injection once every 2 weeks (today his the day too), plus he gets the powder form of your tylan concoction at every meal. It is supposed to be extremely distasteful to dogs but go figure- Toby eats it sprinkled on his food! He doesn't care! Some people actually buy empty capsules to put the powder in to get it in their dogs. I'm just happy Toby doesn't seem bothered.... Yogi on the other hand, likes to lick Toby's bowl if I don't pick it up soon enough and he isn't such a fan of the stuff. He usually ends up in a "conversation" with the bowl then he runs to the water bowl to get that taste out of his mouth! The Tylan Powder is a godsend to us with Toby- it really helps us and I hope it works with Andy!


----------



## Mac'sdad

Danny ....sorry for the death of your cousin and Andy being sick .... hopefully spring (weather wise) being around the corner and a new season ahead will brighten up the days ahead....

Mac says aroooo arooooo ...(he agrees) !


----------



## Mac'sdad

Andy...I went back and checked this thread... and I came across our discussion on appetite stimulants and "Mirtazipine" popped up ... (Andy was on it for a bit) ...not only did it work for that reason but it is also an anti depressant ! I know Andy has tummy irritations right now but it might be something to remember for the future .... sometimes as you know the dogs will get in a "funk" and need a little help to get back in the game !


----------



## Fella 77

Hoping Andy's feeling better soon..


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, I'm so sorry about your cousin. I sure hope Andy is feeling better soon! Poor guy can't catch a break...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing poor Andy a speedy recovery from his tummy issues.


----------



## dborgers

Andy seems to be feeling slightly better than last night. Jane and I "double teamed" him to get his meds down this morning - me holding his jaws open as she shoved the Flagyl pill in the back of his throat followed by the Kao Tylan liquid chaser. He ate about 3 or 4 oz of food and just had about the same amount just now. Things seem to be headed in the right direction. 

TY for caring about him and all the positive vibes and prayers


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny--we all love Andy!!! He's such a special guy!


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping dear Andy feels better soon. Hugs sent over.


----------



## jealous1

Catching up on Andy--sorry to hear he hasn't been feeling well. Lots of thoughts and prayers going out that he will start feeling better soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Andy seems to be feeling slightly better than last night. Jane and I "double teamed" him to get his meds down this morning - me holding his jaws open as she shoved the Flagyl pill in the back of his throat followed by the Kao Tylan liquid chaser. He ate about 3 or 4 oz of food and just had about the same amount just now. Things seem to be headed in the right direction.
> 
> TY for caring about him and all the positive vibes and prayers


Andy: We all love you!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Glad to hear things are headed in the right direction!! It is difficult when they are wise to our efforts to disguise the meds! At least you are able to do it as a team!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I SO get the pills frustration!!!
Will he eat deli cold cuts? It's the only thing that works for me. I lay a piece on the counter, put the pill in the middle, roll it up, fold it in half, and give it to her along with another piece (empty) right behind it. She is costing me a fortune in cold cuts, but hey, it's working. 
Sending lots of good thoughts that Andy continues to head in the right direction!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Continued good thoughts for Andy's recovery and good for you teaming up to get him his meds!


----------



## love never dies

continue sending prayers... hope Andy to recover quick


----------



## goldy1

Sending good thoughts for Andy. Hoping his GI infection is on the mend.


----------



## dborgers

We've been able to feed him 4 small meals of about 3-4 ounces today. Tonight, when we went to give him the Flagyl, he CHEWED it while trying to get it out of his mouth. Since we had given him his last dose of Kao Tylan, so no liquid to follow it with, I made a ball of peanut butter and shoved that in his mouth to help take the taste away. He wasn't interested in lunch meat, so our usual options of hiding pills were out.

He's still a little unsteady on his feet, but that may be because he hasn't had his joint supplements or Prednisone for a few days and bothered by his arthritis. I'll resume the Pred tomorrow night. Don't want to get too much of an acidic mix of pills in his stomach until he's had just a little more time for his GI tract to calm down. 

He's been resting all day. Hopefully, now that he's eating a little food again, his strength will return. Probably so. I'm just so grateful it wasn't the lymphoma in his GI tract, but rather an infection that can be treated. Besides the diagnosis, probably the biggest thing about having a lymphoma dog is when they take a turn for the worse and the possibility it could be the lymphoma has returned. It's been a year since he had a relapse. So far, so good.

Thank you all for your kind comments, prayers, and words of caring about Andy. You're the best people on the planet


----------



## SandyK

Sorry to read Andy is having GI issues. I am sure with your great care he will bounce back soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> We've been able to feed him 4 small meals of about 3-4 ounces today. Tonight, when we went to give him the Flagyl, he CHEWED it while trying to get it out of his mouth. Since we had given him his last dose of Kao Tylan, so no liquid to follow it with, I made a ball of peanut butter and shoved that in his mouth to help take the taste away. He wasn't interested in lunch meat, so our usual options of hiding pills were out.
> 
> He's still a little unsteady on his feet, but that may be because he hasn't had his joint supplements or Prednisone for a few days and bothered by his arthritis. I'll resume the Pred tomorrow night. Don't want to get too much of an acidic mix of pills in his stomach until he's had just a little more time for his GI tract to calm down.
> 
> He's been resting all day. Hopefully, now that he's eating a little food again, his strength will return. Probably so. I'm just so grateful it wasn't the lymphoma in his GI tract, but rather an infection that can be treated. Besides the diagnosis, probably the biggest thing about having a lymphoma dog is when they take a turn for the worse and the possibility it could be the lymphoma has returned. It's been a year since he had a relapse. So far, so good.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind comments, prayers, and words of caring about Andy. You're the best people on the planet


Praying Andy eats more today and is more steady on his feet. I know that he has some of the best parents in the whole wide world!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really sorry to hear Andy has GI problems, poor guy. Glad to hear he's improving, hope he continues to do well.

Wishing him a speedy recovery-keep telling him it will be summer soon which means time for swimming. I know how much he enjoys swimming, he'll need to get himself well so he can enjoy his favorite past time.

Andy's such a trooper, he's so very lucky to have such great parents and fantastic Vets.


----------



## dborgers

TY  Andy ate a small breakfast and has been sound asleep all day, probably recharging his energy. I'll report back later tonight.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> TY  Andy ate a small breakfast and has been sound asleep all day, probably recharging his energy. I'll report back later tonight.


Danny: Praying for Andy.


----------



## *Laura*

Get lots of rest Andy. It'll help build your strength. .......and eat some of your Dad's good food too


----------



## dborgers

Andy finally woke up. He is pretty weak, seems confused, and has diarrhea ... just liquid. I called his onco's office (which have 24 hr. emergency) and will pick up Metronidazole to treat it. Gave him some Pepto-Bismol about an hour ago.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Feel better soon Andy!


----------



## love never dies

Andy: Please feel better soon. love you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, come on Andy! Feel better soon! We're all sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Andy, please feel better. I hope the Pepto helps until the Metronidazole kicks in.


----------



## HolDaisy

Feel better soon Andy, we're all sending healing vibes and hugs your way!


----------



## dborgers

Andy isn't interested in food at all. I got the Flagyl (antibiotic), Prednisone, and Metronidazole (for diarrhea) down him in globs of peanut butter, which make it hard for him to spit them out when administered to the back of his tongue one by one. 

He's still very weak and only interested in sleeping. I'm hoping the Prednisone will help him want to drink more water and eat, and that the Metronidazole kicks in to stop the diarrhea. Not to get too graphic, but it's pure liquid. His GI tract is very, very upset, but at least he isn't throwing up anymore.

Thank you for the positive vibes, prayers, and encouragement.


----------



## KiwiD

Hope that Andy is feeling better soon...


----------



## Bentleysmom

Oh I hope Andy can feel all the love we have for him on this forum and draw strength from it. Sending prayers! ♥


----------



## SandyK

More wishes to feel better coming your way Andy!!! I know daddy will be taking good care of you!!


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Andy isn't interested in food at all. I got the Flagyl (antibiotic), Prednisone, and Metronidazole (for diarrhea) down him in globs of peanut butter, which make it hard for him to spit them out when administered to the back of his tongue one by one.
> 
> He's still very weak and only interested in sleeping. I'm hoping the Prednisone will help him want to drink more water and eat, and that the Metronidazole kicks in to stop the diarrhea. Not to get too graphic, but it's pure liquid. His GI tract is very, very upset, but at least he isn't throwing up anymore.
> 
> Thank you for the positive vibes, prayers, and encouragement.


Oh no, poor Andy, it's such a worry for you  Sammy's had a bit of a rough day today he's had a poorly tummy too (he thinks the entire world is edible so he must have picked something up outside) so he's been sleeping all day. Lots of rest and some plain rice has sorted him out though and he's back to his crazy self tonight. Really hope the meds start to help Andy soon, even if they can just start him drinking water to keep his fluids up. Give him a big hug from all of us!


----------



## dborgers

Just gave Andy a big hug from you  

Having been through quite a few 'bumps in the road' during this lymphoma journey I'm feeling like we'll just keep giving him his meds and things will sort out in a few days. It's just hard seeing him weak and somewhat confused. Strangely enough, he was eating yesterday. Today he turns his head before even sniffing whatever it is I have in my hand. Dr. Root said the Flagyl (antibiotic which he's taken as well) is a really nasty tasting drug. We've been through Andy losing his appetite during antibiotic runs. I haven't seen him drink today, but the water bowl is down an inch, so I presume he's had a good drink since Ollie and Katie are so small and couldn't have had that much in one day.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Thalie

All fingers and paws crossed here also. Antibiotics are a blessing and a curse; they do so much good but can create so much tummy trouble. Good vibes for a settling GI tract very soon. Ear scritches to Andy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Here's hoping that Andy has a better day today...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

I've been up all night keeping an eye on Andy as he sleeps. Had to shoot water down his mouth with a syringe about midnight because he turned his head away from a bowl of water I offered a couple of times. Refusing all food. When I tried to wake him he awakened but wouldn't get up. I carried him to the back door to offer him the chance to go outside and do some business. He just stood there with his back legs spread wide and didn't move, standing with the confused look he's displayed the past 24 hours. Then I carried him to one of his pallets in the bedroom. Again, he stood there for a minute or two before finally laying down. 

I can understand he may not feel well and is probably weak from not eating enough. I'm hoping he perks up a little today. 

Please keep the prayers and positive vibes coming his way. We really appreciate them. Thank you.


----------



## MercyMom

Danny, I'm so sorry that you've been having such a hard time with Andy in the past few days. Hang in there. I hope Andy gets better real soon.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Come oooooon Andy rally rally rally...... Mac needs you....we all need you up and ready for spring.... !!!!


----------



## Fella 77

C'mon Andy...you can get through this dude....Ben, Jerri and I are all pulling for you...


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> I've been up all night keeping an eye on Andy as he sleeps. Had to shoot water down his mouth with a syringe about midnight because he turned his head away from a bowl of water I offered a couple of times. Refusing all food. When I tried to wake him he awakened but wouldn't get up. I carried him to the back door to offer him the chance to go outside and do some business. He just stood there with his back legs spread wide and didn't move, standing with the confused look he's displayed the past 24 hours. Then I carried him to one of his pallets in the bedroom. Again, he stood there for a minute or two before finally laying down.
> 
> I can understand he may not feel well and is probably weak from not eating enough. I'm hoping he perks up a little today.
> 
> Please keep the prayers and positive vibes coming his way. We really appreciate them. Thank you.


Danny: You've often said Andy goes through these things where he doesn't want to eat, etc. I am praying very hard that he gets stronger. I KNOW HOW hard this is!! Please give him big kisses!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs and belly rubs to Andy! I hope he feels better soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jealous1

Prayers for Andy from Georgia...


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, I am keeping Andy in my thoughts and hope he feels better soon.
Going through a crisis with Toby right now (he is at Blue Pearl in Brentwood), I know that helpless feeling all too well......
Hugs and belly rubs to Andy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Keeping Andy in our thoughts and prayers and really hope he starts to feel better soon!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am just seeing this now - I am so sorry Andy's been having such a hard time. I know the awful feeling when they don't feel well, and all you want to do is help. I really hope the metronidazole helps - I called it the miracle med a few times. I always found the not eating so hard - you want them to eat, but you want to respect that they feel too ill to eat. But you want them to regain their strength. It's just so hard. Have you tried putting a bit of food under his lip? A little a/d food or something like liverwurst? It didn't really work with Tesia, but maybe it will for Andy. I am sending positive thoughts and a big hug for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thuoghts and prayers are with you and Andy.

Come on Andy boy, you've been such a trooper and an amazing fighter. This is just a small bump in the road of your journey.

Praying you're feeling better very soon.


----------



## Tennyson

Hoping Andy starts eating and drinking again.
Good thoughts coming from PA for Andy.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Can you get Andy into the vet today for fluids? Maybe they'll give you some to take home for the weekend. Getting him hydrated may solve some of the other stuff that's going on. Keeping you in my thoughts. Get well Andy! Lots of love coming at you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny, I think some IV fluids may help him feel better and when Toby has the horrible GI crises, they add IV Flagyl which also helps. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Prayers for your boy Danny. You are one exception dog dad if there ever was one.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



Dallas Gold said:


> Danny, I think some IV fluids may help him feel better and when Toby has the horrible GI crises, they add IV Flagyl which also helps.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Danny

I think Dallas Gold has a good idea.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Meggie'sMom said:


> Can you get Andy into the vet today for fluids? Maybe they'll give you some to take home for the weekend. Getting him hydrated may solve some of the other stuff that's going on. Keeping you in my thoughts. Get well Andy! Lots of love coming at you.


I am thinking the same thing...


----------



## Bob Dylan

Prayers for sweet Andy, give him Hugs & Kisses from us!


----------



## GoldenMum

C'mon Andy, you've rallied through this stuff before, and you can again. I hope Andy feels better quickly. Prayers, thoughts, and strength to you all.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending extra special hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## HolDaisy

Come on Andy, keep fighting and try and drink/eat a little. Have lit a candle for him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yep, I lit one too--actually, I lit two--why not?


----------



## Karen519

*Lighting a candle*

*Going to light a candle for Andy.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF*


----------



## *Laura*

Candle lit for our boy Andy. Come on Andy ...feel better soon


----------



## dborgers

Andy's in bad shape. Diarrhea is black liquid. I'm taking him to Nashville Vet Specialists where Dr. Wang and Dr. Vancil practice.


----------



## *Laura*

cgriffin said:


> Danny, I am keeping Andy in my thoughts and hope he feels better soon.
> Going through a crisis with Toby right now (he is at Blue Pearl in Brentwood), I know that helpless feeling all too well......
> Hugs and belly rubs to Andy.


Candle lit for Toby too!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Candle lit, prayer sent ♥


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> Andy's in bad shape. Diarrhea is black liquid. I'm taking him to Nashville Vet Specialists where Dr. Wang and Dr. Vancil practice.


Oh no Danny. We're all praying for Andy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Nooooo! Major prayers being said for Andy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

I just sent out an email, Andy has been added to the prayer chain tonight ♥


----------



## Claire's Friend

Checking for updates. Tons of prayers being sent to Andy !!!


----------



## mm03gn

Thinking about you and Andy xo


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

We are praying for Andy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh no Danny we are so upset that you are going through this with beautiful Andy. You're in our thoughts and prayers, lighting another candle. Please give him a little hug from us


----------



## Dallas Gold

Praying for you Danny and Andy...not good news at all...


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I can't believe this...candle lit & prayers continuing for sweet Andy. Danny, I'm so sorry. I don't even "know" you, but your videos & posts have entertained & enlightened me. I feel that I do "know" you & your amazing boy. My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

posting through tears....Andy and Danny are an inspiration to us all. Sending many good thoughts and praying hard for sweet Andy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Andy you're one courageous boy...sending healing thoughts your way.

Pete & Woody

Candles lit...


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Me too, I'm crying like a baby. Sweet Andy. I'm going to light another candle. It's all I can do.


----------



## Fella 77

Oh no...That makes me very sad...So sorry to hear that Danny...C,mon Andy....you can pull through ..I'm thinking positive thoughts for both you guys..


----------



## cgriffin

Sending more healing thoughts and vibes sweet Andy's way. Hang in there, Andy!
Lighting a candle.


----------



## Brave

Sweet sweet Andy, we're all pulling for you. Prayers sent and candles lit. Bug hugs to you two. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

dborgers said:


> Andy's in bad shape. Diarrhea is black liquid. I'm taking him to Nashville Vet Specialists where Dr. Wang and Dr. Vancil practice.


Sending good thoughts to Andy. 

The Pepto is probably what made his poop black.


----------



## dborgers

Andy's in the hospital and I'm in the poor house 

He should be there for 3-4 days. They have fluids going into him, will do an ultrasound, pump him with meds, and we'll see how it goes. I'm on my way back over to take one of his comforters from his bed.


----------



## sunset

Good thoughts and prayers being sent for you and Andy.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Thanks for the update Danny. We're so worried about your boy.


----------



## love never dies

Candle lit for special Andy and his nice family. Sending extra special prayers and hugs.


----------



## tikiandme

Many prayers are being sent out for sweet, wonderful Andy.......


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I'm sure Andy will really appreciate having that comforter from his bed...you don't miss a thing Danny. More prayers being send your way.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

More prayers and good vibes headed Andy's way! Thank you for updating us, Danny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update, Danny. I am keeping fingers and toes crossed for Andy. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

Hey, I think I can join you in the poor house


----------



## Doug

May you all rest and restore and feel the waves of peace and love being sent your way.
Times like these effect the whole family no matter how brave you all try to be.
Sending mega prayers sent for Andy and his family.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Danny, my prayers are in full gear for you & Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Andy's in the hospital and I'm in the poor house
> 
> He should be there for 3-4 days. They have fluids going into him, will do an ultrasound, pump him with meds, and we'll see how it goes. I'm on my way back over to take one of his comforters from his bed.


Danny:

Praying for Andy and you and Jane! My heart is hurting for Andy and you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you for the updage- continued prayers and good thoughts for Andy.


----------



## PrincessDi

Am just now seeing this!! I'm so sorry that you and sweet Andy are going thru this scarey time. On my way to light some candles for Danny, Jane and sweet Andy to have the strength to get thru this.


----------



## Davidrob2

Continued prayers for you and Andy.


----------



## hubbub

Catching up and sending as much positivity your way as possible.


----------



## swishywagga

More prayers and good wishes coming your way.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for updating us, we're all so worried about Andy. He's in the best place possible and I am sure that they will do everything they can for him. Sending prayers that he has a peaceful nights sleep and that the fluids and meds they put him on will help him.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny we are thinking of Andy and hope that a little bed rest will do the trick. We love you Andy. Get well soon


----------



## Fella 77

Danny..thanks so much for taking the time to give us an update...we are all very worried about Andy. I hear ya on the poor house thing..I took a lot of flak from people when Sadie got sick about how much I spent on her treatments...but you know what..they didn't love her like I loved her so they couldn't know how much I was willing to do to help her...Your a great dad..bringing him his comforter..me and my pups are sending more positive vibes Andys way...he's gonna be OK...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for taking the time to give us an update. Continuing to pray hard that Andy will rally and come home feeling so much better.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny and Jane*

Praying for Andy, Danny and Jane!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am trying to write through the tears. It's been such a sad day here today. I'm so sad to hear Andy is in the hospital. I know how hard that is. He will get great comfort from having his comforter there. You've always been there for Andy - he knows you're doing the best for him. I'm sending you best wishes. I feel like Andy is family. Please give him big hugs from me. Take care of yourself, too. I know how hard this is.


----------



## 2golddogs

I pray that Andy has a restful night and pulls through this. Sending prays and hugs your way.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just found this and trying to catch up. Sending healing energy and prayers for all I'm worth.

*http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF*


----------



## Goldbeau

Prayers for you and Andy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

I had a 15 minute consult with the ER vet at Nashville Veterinary Specialists. Dr. Vancil and Dr. Wang will also be involved in his treatment. They have an additional internist on duty at night during their ER hours from 5 pm-8 am. I'll tell ya, the back _looks_ like a hospital ER. If Andy has a shot that's the place to be.

Andy is a very, very sick boy. The ER vet went over the labs with me. Platelets are low, protein level is low, neutrophils are high, some other values are on the low or high ends of normal ranges. He's currently on 3 IV antibiotics, saline, and another drug for his liver. Because his GI tract is so upset he probably wasn't absorbing the Flagyl as he should have. 

The Ultrasound didn't show any masses or such, so it may or may not be a relapse of the lymphoma. They're aren't sure, but it's early in their diagnostic regimen with only CBC, ultrasound, and liver panels done so far. His ALT was within normal range and the liver didn't appear an abnormal size on the US, so there's that. 

The bottom line is this: 50/50 whether Andy will survive or not. 

At least it's been a year since the last spell he had as dire as this, and he did pull through that time, but he was a lot more alert and didn't have the diarrhea that I can recall. He is a very, very, very sick boy just now. They told me how much they all love Andy, and that their whole team would give him everything they could. All who know him have said that despite his feeling like crap he did flop his tail up and down laying on the gurney while he gets his IV's and tests.

They're going to throw everything they have at him, including platelets, antibiotics, and a couple other drugs for his liver and kidneys. 

The next 24-48 hours will tell the tale as to whether or not he's going to pull out of this. We've been through 2 other dire situations like this before. Andy pulled out of those and was back to running around and wanting to eat everything in sight within a week. 

All we can do now is see how things go the next couple of days. I know Andy feels like crap, but he's in the right place. I would have taken him in earlier today or yesterday, but since he had seen Dr. Root, was taking the antibiotics as prescribed, and eating and drinking, I wasn't overly concerned until he stopped drinking water today That and the jet of diarrhea were the red flags the antibiotic he'd been getting since Monday wasn't making him better.

Thank you all so much for your kindness, prayers, and encouragement. You all are truly the best people on the planet. I really mean that


----------



## Tennyson

Andy and your family will be in my prayers.
Hoping for the best.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Fingers and toes crossed for your boy.


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that Andy is in such an excellent place and getting the best of care!! Praying that Andy turns the corner and starts improving and holding all of you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tobysmommy

Holding you and Andy so very close in my heart.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry Andy had to go to ER. I will keep Andy in my thoughts and prayers to stay strong and get well real soon!!!


----------



## KathyL

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Andy and his family.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

We're here for you Andy.


----------



## dborgers

The ER doc just called. Said it's possible Andy won't make it through the night, and that Andy is the sickest dog in the hospital just now. It could be possible his kidneys are shutting down. Unlikely an infection is causing this all tests and symptoms considered. Of course my wife and I are a bundle of tears just now at the thought, but God knows if it's Andy's time or not. Who knows? He may pull through yet another crisis. I feel tonight will tell the tale. He asked me to wait a couple hours before I visit. Andy's in a cage in the ER resting with IV's in him. 

I wish I'd been home and that my wife's wallet hadn't been in my glove box as I visited my dying cousin 600 miles away. After his vet visit with Dr. Root I thought we were doing everything we could do to help him get better. Since he was still drinking water and eating (though in a picky manner) it appeared he was feeling bad but getting what he needed. It is what it is. He's in the best place he could be right now. It is literally like a hospital ER with a large staff of doctors on duty. He'll see Dr. Wang and Dr. Flood, both internists, in the morning.

Again, thank you wonderful people for all the positive thoughts and prayers. Your presence throughout this journey has been such an amazing blessing. I've told Andy often how loved he is by so many who've never met him. I will give him a hug from you when I see him in a couple hours. God bless you all.

They just called and said we could visit now ... We're on our way


----------



## cgriffin

I am keeping everything crossed for Andy, sending more healing vibes, hoping for the best and that he can beat this. You are all in my thoughts. 
Please give Andy a big hug from me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Prayers being said for your boy and for you and your wife and the vets working on him. Hugs friend.


----------



## Bentleysmom

You have done everything for Andy that could possibly ever be done. He knows how much you love him. My heart goes out to you and your wife tonight. My heart is breaking for Andy as if he's my own. Sending prayers and hugs ♥


----------



## Fella 77

Danny...hoping Andy pulls through this ...thinking about him and sending all my positive thoughts his way...Joyce said it perfectly..my heart is breaking for him as if he were my own..


----------



## love never dies

I am very worry. Sending tons and tons of prayers and hugs for special Andy.


----------



## SandyK

I will be crossing everything for you also. You have done everything for Andy. I hope tonight is not his night. I will be praying for you, your wife and Andy!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm

I hope your visit with Andy was a good one. You have been through a lot of ups and downs with Andy. He has pulled through so much and you have taken such good care of him. It is up to Andy now on whether he wants to keep fighting or cross that bridge.


----------



## Doug

Thank God he is with people who really love him. What a very special boy.
So many of us are with you in spirit lifting you all up as high as we can from the daunting unknown. You will need to fight off the negative thoughts and focus on the good ones. It is so hard but he needs to see you smile and know that you are ok as he always does. Where there is life there is hope.
GOOD luck Andy!!


----------



## tobysmommy

Oh Andy. Thinking of you and your parents, sending you all my prayers, love and strength. If you can, please fight, sweet boy. Your mom and dad love you so.


----------



## HolDaisy

Also praying for Andy and hoping that he can pull through this. It does sound as though he is very poorly indeed  We know how heartbreaking it is having to leave them at the vets but he is in the best place possible where they can try and help him. You and your wife must be so worried. We all love Andy so much and are so sorry you are going through this. Praying that he can keep fighting, he's such a brave boy.


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that Andy pulls through this crisis and is just giving his parents a scare. Holding you in our thoughts.


----------



## KiwiD

It sounds like Andy is in the right place getting the best care he can. Certainly hoping things he can turn a corner and recover from this. Sending tons of positive thoughts south to Andy and his family.


----------



## *Laura*

Andy we hope you pull thru. You are so sick but in the best hands. My tears are falling for your struggle tonight. Love from me and your brother Buddy


----------



## jealous1

Andy--candle lit and special prayers going out for you tonight.


----------



## dborgers

Jane and I just returned from visiting Andy. I took a tennis ball and we rubbed our scents all over his comforter so he'd have familiar scents surrounding him. He is in a large enclosure in the back of the ER, which is a big operation much like a hospital ICU, with doctors and techs checking everything every few minutes - right there where they can see him. He's laying comfortably on a soft comforter with 3 IV drips going. 

Andy had his head up when I went there. While petting his tummy and scratching his back softly, he slowly laid down all the way and fell asleep. He couldn't be anywhere getting better care than he is right now. Everyone there has known Andy for a long time, and they really love and care about him. Dr. Flood, the 2nd internist at NVS, will be there tomorrow and all weekend. This is good.

Dr Regan said the platelets they're giving him intravenously are helping his blood coagulate, so that's one thing headed in the right direction. He has a nasty infection in his GI tract. Tomorrow will tell the tale more about what organ and/or microscopic lymphatic involvement may or may not be going on. Now that he's getting the 3 antibiotics intravenously the Muhammad Ali's of drugs are in the ring giving that infection some serious blows. It's thrown his system all wacky wacky. All I can say is he's in the best place he could be under the circumstances. 

Thank you all so much for the outpouring of kindness, prayers, and positive thoughts. You're the best people on the planet


----------



## OutWest

So sorry he's having a tough time, but very happy he's got such good care. He must understand everyone there is trying to help him. Sending more prayers to Andy and you and DW.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I couldn't sleep , I had to get up and check on Andy . Thank you for this update Danny . Praying hard for OUR boy to rally !


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry Andy is not doing well. Sounds like he is getting excellent care. Take care.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending Andy lots of positive vibes and prayers for a recovery from his nasty infection. Danny, he is in good hands at his vets- I hope you two can get some sleep and rest up so you can be on top for Andy in the coming days. HUGS....


----------



## Fella 77

Just woke up and had to check on Andy..I'm glad to see he is still fighting GO ANDY, GO ANDY!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I had to check in on Andy first thing this morning--I couldn't stop thinking about him last night. Keep fighting, Andy! Your mom and dad and Katie and Ollie love you very much! Hugs from Michigan!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mac'sdad

Come on ANDY .... We need you ....your cousin Mac needs you ....this is NOT the end of the story .... Hold on .... you can do it !!!! the new season is coming and you need to be a part of it !!!! HUGS HUGS HUGS


----------



## Bob Dylan

Love You Andy, always in my prayers. (HUGS)


----------



## hotel4dogs

I, too, woke thinking of Andy and Danny. Continuing to send prayers, hoping Andy is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> The ER doc just called. Said it's possible Andy won't make it through the night, and that Andy is the sickest dog in the hospital just now. It could be possible his kidneys are shutting down. Unlikely an infection is causing this all tests and symptoms considered. Of course my wife and I are a bundle of tears just now at the thought, but God knows if it's Andy's time or not. Who knows? He may pull through yet another crisis. I feel tonight will tell the tale. He asked me to wait a couple hours before I visit. Andy's in a cage in the ER resting with IV's in him.
> 
> I wish I'd been home and that my wife's wallet hadn't been in my glove box as I visited my dying cousin 600 miles away. After his vet visit with Dr. Root I thought we were doing everything we could do to help him get better. Since he was still drinking water and eating (though in a picky manner) it appeared he was feeling bad but getting what he needed. It is what it is. He's in the best place he could be right now. It is literally like a hospital ER with a large staff of doctors on duty. He'll see Dr. Wang and Dr. Flood, both internists, in the morning.
> 
> Again, thank you wonderful people for all the positive thoughts and prayers. Your presence throughout this journey has been such an amazing blessing. I've told Andy often how loved he is by so many who've never met him. I will give him a hug from you when I see him in a couple hours. God bless you all.
> 
> They just called and said we could visit now ... We're on our way


Praying very hard for Andy and for both of you!! God please watch over our sweet Andy!


----------



## Jingers mom

Praying for Andy... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2golddogs

Praying that Andy regains his strength to fight this infection. We are all pulling for this sweet boy. Hugs to you.


----------



## hubbub

I awoke this morning thinking of Andy. He's getting the best possible care and you all are surrounded by a huge amount of loving support from your immediate team and others around the globe.


----------



## KathyL

I too am thinking of Andy and hoping and praying he is able to pull through this. Stay strong.


----------



## jealous1

Checking in on Andy before heading out--thank you for the update. Will be saying lots of prayers and sending good thoughts for him as well as you and yours.


----------



## Karen519

*Update from last night*



dborgers said:


> Jane and I just returned from visiting Andy. I took a tennis ball and we rubbed our scents all over his comforter so he'd have familiar scents surrounding him. He is in a large enclosure in the back of the ER, which is a big operation much like a hospital ICU, with doctors and techs checking everything every few minutes - right there where they can see him. He's laying comfortably on a soft comforter with 3 IV drips going.
> 
> Andy had his head up when I went there. While petting his tummy and scratching his back softly, he slowly laid down all the way and fell asleep. He couldn't be anywhere getting better care than he is right now. Everyone there has known Andy for a long time, and they really love and care about him. Dr. Flood, the 2nd internist at NVS, will be there tomorrow and all weekend. This is good.
> 
> Dr Regan said the platelets they're giving him intravenously are helping his blood coagulate, so that's one thing headed in the right direction. He has a nasty infection in his GI tract. Tomorrow will tell the tale more about what organ and/or microscopic lymphatic involvement may or may not be going on. Now that he's getting the 3 antibiotics intravenously the Muhammad Ali's of drugs are in the ring giving that infection some serious blows. It's thrown his system all wacky wacky. All I can say is he's in the best place he could be under the circumstances.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the outpouring of kindness, prayers, and positive thoughts. You're the best people on the planet


This is Danny's update from last night at 11:52 P.M.

Praying that Andy regains his strength and I asked God to watch over him!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I hope this morning finds Andy doing at least a little better and the meds making a difference. Prayers continue.


----------



## cgriffin

Hang in there Andy! We are all fighting with you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Danny, my thoughts and prayers are with you, your wife, and Andy.

Prayer is a very powerful thing, I have seen many miracles.

May God watch over you all.....

Candle lit


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, all pawsitive thoughts coming Andy's way that the drugs work their miracles and he kicks this infection. Holding you and your family in my thoughts today as your lovely boy does battle once more....


----------



## HolDaisy

Just checking in. We're so worried for poor Andy and hope that he is okay. Thinking of you and sending lots and lots and lots of prayers your way.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I also woke up this morning thinking about Andy. He is definitely in the best place to be right now. I know he will fight as hard as he can - that's Andy. There are so many people here pulling for him. You and Jane and Andy are all in my heart today - will be thinking about you all day. These are such difficult days - I hope things get better. We all feel like Andy is one of ours.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I must have checked this thread 20 times during the night for updates. I feel that in this case no news is good news. Stay strong Andy. You are loved! ♥


----------



## mmacleod75

Thoughts and prayers for Andy and his very loving family.


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that today brings Andy turning the corner and improving so that he can go home and be with his people, where he belongs. Embracing Andy and you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just checking in, continuing to pray for Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Prayers*

Prayers and love to Andy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bentleysmom said:


> I must have checked this thread 20 times during the night for updates. I feel that in this case no news is good news. Stay strong Andy. You are loved! ♥



Me too, Joyce! I know Danny will give us an update when he can. We all love you, Andy!♥♥♥


----------



## sunset

Many healing prayers being sent to Andy. I thought about Andy all night. I hope he will be feeling better soon. It sounds like he is in the best possible place to make that happen.


----------



## HolDaisy

Been thinking about Andy all day and hope everything is okay.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I know that all of the doctors and nurses are watching over Andy!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Andy's in bad shape. Diarrhea is black liquid. I'm taking him to Nashville Vet Specialists where Dr. Wang and Dr. Vancil practice.


Oh no!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Andy's in the hospital and I'm in the poor house
> 
> He should be there for 3-4 days. They have fluids going into him, will do an ultrasound, pump him with meds, and we'll see how it goes. I'm on my way back over to take one of his comforters from his bed.


 Noooooo! :--sad::bawling:


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> I had a 15 minute consult with the ER vet at Nashville Veterinary Specialists. Dr. Vancil and Dr. Wang will also be involved in his treatment. They have an additional internist on duty at night during their ER hours from 5 pm-8 am. I'll tell ya, the back _looks_ like a hospital ER. If Andy has a shot that's the place to be.
> 
> Andy is a very, very sick boy. The ER vet went over the labs with me. Platelets are low, protein level is low, neutrophils are high, some other values are on the low or high ends of normal ranges. He's currently on 3 IV antibiotics, saline, and another drug for his liver. Because his GI tract is so upset he probably wasn't absorbing the Flagyl as he should have.
> 
> The Ultrasound didn't show any masses or such, so it may or may not be a relapse of the lymphoma. They're aren't sure, but it's early in their diagnostic regimen with only CBC, ultrasound, and liver panels done so far. His ALT was within normal range and the liver didn't appear an abnormal size on the US, so there's that.
> 
> The bottom line is this: 50/50 whether Andy will survive or not.
> 
> At least it's been a year since the last spell he had as dire as this, and he did pull through that time, but he was a lot more alert and didn't have the diarrhea that I can recall. He is a very, very, very sick boy just now. They told me how much they all love Andy, and that their whole team would give him everything they could. All who know him have said that despite his feeling like crap he did flop his tail up and down laying on the gurney while he gets his IV's and tests.
> 
> They're going to throw everything they have at him, including platelets, antibiotics, and a couple other drugs for his liver and kidneys.
> 
> The next 24-48 hours will tell the tale as to whether or not he's going to pull out of this. We've been through 2 other dire situations like this before. Andy pulled out of those and was back to running around and wanting to eat everything in sight within a week.
> 
> All we can do now is see how things go the next couple of days. I know Andy feels like crap, but he's in the right place. I would have taken him in earlier today or yesterday, but since he had seen Dr. Root, was taking the antibiotics as prescribed, and eating and drinking, I wasn't overly concerned until he stopped drinking water today That and the jet of diarrhea were the red flags the antibiotic he'd been getting since Monday wasn't making him better.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kindness, prayers, and encouragement. You all are truly the best people on the planet. I really mean that


When I saw that there were several pages in this thread after my last post, I could tell that something was wrong. It touches me how he is still flopping his tail in the midst of this. I'm so sorry you're going through this! I am praying that Andy will pull through this once more! C'mon Andy, make it through!


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Been thinking about Andy all day and hope everything is okay.


Me too, praying for you sweet boy.


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> The ER doc just called. Said it's possible Andy won't make it through the night, and that Andy is the sickest dog in the hospital just now. It could be possible his kidneys are shutting down. Unlikely an infection is causing this all tests and symptoms considered. Of course my wife and I are a bundle of tears just now at the thought, but God knows if it's Andy's time or not. Who knows? He may pull through yet another crisis. I feel tonight will tell the tale. He asked me to wait a couple hours before I visit. Andy's in a cage in the ER resting with IV's in him.
> 
> I wish I'd been home and that my wife's wallet hadn't been in my glove box as I visited my dying cousin 600 miles away. After his vet visit with Dr. Root I thought we were doing everything we could do to help him get better. Since he was still drinking water and eating (though in a picky manner) it appeared he was feeling bad but getting what he needed. It is what it is. He's in the best place he could be right now. It is literally like a hospital ER with a large staff of doctors on duty. He'll see Dr. Wang and Dr. Flood, both internists, in the morning.
> 
> Again, thank you wonderful people for all the positive thoughts and prayers. Your presence throughout this journey has been such an amazing blessing. I've told Andy often how loved he is by so many who've never met him. I will give him a hug from you when I see him in a couple hours. God bless you all.
> 
> They just called and said we could visit now ... We're on our way


I know I am behind and just now catching up. Keeping my fingers crossed that he made it through the night and that he is still making it.:crossfing


----------



## dborgers

*Andy is going to the bridge*

Dr. Flood called from NVS. The lymphoma came roaring back. He has fluid in his abdomen, his liver is shutting down, his glands are all hard, etc. He is minimally responsive and too far gone to bring home for hospice.

Jane and I are on our way there to say goodbye and send him to the Bridge.

Please say a prayer for us.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh no, Danny, I'm so so sorry. Godspeed sweet Andy. You are forever loved by so many everywhere. Prayers flooding your way.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh no, Danny!! I am so sorry! You and Jane have given him a great life! Big hugs and prayers coming from Michigan! Give him a hug from all of us! Godspeed, Andy!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I'm so very sorry Danny  Many prayers sent your way.


----------



## my4goldens

I am so very sorry. Rest in peace, Andy. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Davidrob2

I'm very sorry.


----------



## davebeech

so very sorry to hear about Andy
Rest In Peace Andy ....... no more suffering


----------



## Jingers mom

I'm so sorry to hear this. Andy has fought a long hard battle and you and your wife have loved and taken such good care of him. God speed Andy, go to the bridge and be healthy again with no more pain and suffering. 

My heart goes out to you during this difficult time. Prayers for comfort are heading your way. You've been the best mom and dad to Andy and he knows how much you love him; because he loves you just as much as you love him. 

Again, I'm so very sorry. 

Renee


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely praying for you. Am so sorry, typing thru tears for all of you. Sending prayers for strength for you and a peaceful transition for sweet Andy. Sobs (


----------



## *Laura*

I'm SO sorry you're going to say your final farewell to sweet Andy. There will be many tears here today as we all love Andy and we're so sad along with you. You and Jane are amazing and have given Andy the best life. My heart aches for you on this very sad day


----------



## Bentleysmom

I am so, so sorry. Andy had the best parents on earth. Bless you for all you've done for your sweet boy. I find myself nailed to the chair, unable to move today. I have such a heavy heart. Prayers going out to you and your wife.
God speed Andy.

This is how I will remember Andy. When he went flying in Sept. He was so happy. Today he got a new pair of wings. Fly high Andy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm sitting at my desk at work sobbing. Danny, I loved all of your Andy stories and videos--they were always fun to watch. Andy has inspired all of us on here who have had sick furbabies or have them--he proved that there is hope where we think there is none.


----------



## diane0905

I'm so sorry about Andy. Thank you for what you to do help the Goldens you get from the rescue. I know you feel blessed and they are certainly a blessing. My heart and prayers go out to you.


----------



## hockeybelle31

Crying at work. Be at peace Andy, and see you on the other side.

So sorry for your loss. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Brave

*sobbing*. Danny you are such an amazing person. I know you did everything you could. Do not doubt yourself. I am so sad to see that Andy will be crossing. My heart is heavy and my throat is lumpy. Hugs to you and your family. Sweet kisses for Andy. Run free, Sweet Andy. You will no longer have to be burdened by this body 

Xoxoxo 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Danny, there are no words to say how sorry I am. I am so sad to read this. 

My heart hurts for you and your wife. 

Andy boy, you are one very special boy who is loved so dearly, you will be missed.

My thoughts and prayers with you all.


----------



## Barkr

So sorry Andy you fought the good fight and earned a rest.


----------



## Laurie

Danny....I'm so sorry it is Andy's time to go. You gave Andy an amazing life!!

I'm sure Reno will be there to welcome Andy to Rainbow Bridge. 

Hugs to you and your wife......

RIP sweet Andy.


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to hear this news. You did everything possible for him.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh no Danny  we are all so upset here for you. We have just lit a candle on our fireplace for Andy. He has fought bravely for so long and has lived every moment of his life to the full. You and Jane must be heartbroken, we know how you are feeling. Stay strong for Andy and we are all here for you. Hoping that Andy has a peaceful transition to rainbow bridge surrounded by those that love him most. I know that Daisy will be waiting to greet him the second he gets there to look after him for you. Take care.


----------



## Goldbeau

I am so sorry. May you be comforted by the wonderful memories of your sweet boy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so very sorry. My heart aches for you and your wife. God Speed, Sweet Andy. My Golden Angel Babies are there to meet you at the Bridge....


----------



## Dallas Gold

My heart is breaking for Jane, you and the fur kids. Andy was such an inspiration to so many of us with ailing dogs and your dedication to him will continue to live in this thread and help others facing a similar path. HUGS to you all and Godspeed Andy- a lot of people around the world are shedding tears today. 

My favorite photos are the same ones Joyce posted- Andy flying high...reaching the sky.


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, I am so sorry! The bad news just won't end.
Thinking of you guys.

Sleep softly, Andy.


----------



## xoerika620xo

I am so sorry, to hear about andy. Although i didn't post a lot on here i was always reading. My condolences to you and your wife. again, i am so so sorry.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hugs and prayers, hope peace in heart comes with time.


----------



## KiwiD

So very sorry. Rest in peace Andy, you will be missed.


----------



## KathyL

I am so sorry to read your post on Andy. You have been by Andy's side and fought with him so hard, and still found the time to be a friend to all of us on this forum. My Harley will be there to meet him as will so many of our goldens who have gone before.
We are all her for you and your family.


----------



## ScamperJack

Dear Andy....on earth you were well and truly loved and will be sorely missed but now your pain and suffering is over. Rest in peace sweet boy. My deepest sympathies to your grieving family....all of us know the pain they are feeling. It's not good bye Andy....all of us will be reunited one day. Love never dies.

Penny


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have no words to express how sorry I am for your heartbreak. Andy was loved by all of us, we will all miss him so very much.
Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny and Jane*



dborgers said:


> Dr. Flood called from NVS. The lymphoma came roaring back. He has fluid in his abdomen, his liver is shutting down, his glands are all hard, etc. He is minimally responsive and too far gone to bring home for hospice.
> 
> Jane and I are on our way there to say goodbye and send him to the Bridge.
> 
> Please say a prayer for us.


I am so very sorry about Andy. I know that my Smooch and Snobear will be there to greet him at the Rainbow Bridge. Andy knows how much you love him!!
Rest in peace, sweet Andy! We all love you!!


----------



## Goldens R Great

I am so very sorry about your sweet boy Andy. You and your wife are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tennyson

RIP sweet Andy. You were loved by all of us and will never be forgotten.


----------



## GoldensGirl

My heart is breaking for you, as I know many others are. Andy will be free of pain forever, but you and your family have some wicked hard days ahead. We will be here when you get home, grieving along with you just as we kept vigil with you. 

Run free, sweet Andy, and romp with my fur-kids when you get the chance. There's a whole pack waiting for me at this point and they all love to play.


----------



## jealous1

Tears flowing at this news. RIP sweet Andy--you were so loved by so many, most by your Mom and Dad.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm so sorry. RIP Andy. He fought a long and brave fight. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, I hope you and Jane had a peacful and serene time sending your boy on to his next adventure. Sleep well, Andy, knowing that you were so well loved and cared for....you will all be reunited in due time. My heartfelt condolences on your terrible loss. Keeping you both in thought and prayer today.


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Dr. Flood called from NVS. The lymphoma came roaring back. He has fluid in his abdomen, his liver is shutting down, his glands are all hard, etc. He is minimally responsive and too far gone to bring home for hospice.
> 
> Jane and I are on our way there to say goodbye and send him to the Bridge.
> 
> Please say a prayer for us.


I just want to say that I am so sorry! This must be such a dark time in your life. I pray that the Lord our God comforts you in your grief. Andy was such a great boy and I enjoyed reading and watching your adventures.


----------



## MercyMom

Bentleysmom said:


> I am so, so sorry. Andy had the best parents on earth. Bless you for all you've done for your sweet boy. I find myself nailed to the chair, unable to move today. I have such a heavy heart. Prayers going out to you and your wife.
> God speed Andy.
> 
> This is how I will remember Andy. When he went flying in Sept. He was so happy. Today he got a new pair of wings. Fly high Andy.


That's how I also remember him.


----------



## _golden_maxsmom

I am so very, truly sorry. What a wonderful life you gave him and he,in return, gave you. Sending much love and strength your way. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## swishywagga

We are so very, very, sorry for your loss. Danny and Jane our thoughts are with you at this very sad time and what a wonderful life you gave to Andy. Rest in peace, dear, sweet, boy xx


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



ScamperJack said:


> Dear Andy....on earth you were well and truly loved and will be sorely missed but now your pain and suffering is over. Rest in peace sweet boy. My deepest sympathies to your grieving family....all of us know the pain they are feeling. It's not good bye Andy....all of us will be reunited one day. Love never dies.
> 
> Penny


I echo what Penny said. I am glad that Andy is at peace-my heart is breaking for Jane and Danny!

**I added Andy to the 2013 Golden Retriever Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-9.html#post2451577


----------



## HolDaisy

It really is so very sad  Andy will be missed by many, such a special boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Andy, you touched many lives here on the forum and I am sure many of us feel like we have lost a wonderful, loving, sweet friend. Not to mention how much you loved McNuggets, I will always think of you when I pass McDonald's!
I will miss you Dearly but you are now without pain and can run with all our babies at the bridge.

Peace Be With You Sweet Andy!

Danny and Jane I am so sorry, you are the best parents. (HUGS)


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I'm so so sorry Danny. My heart is broken. I'm praying for comfort and peace for you and your family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

*Andy is at the Bridge*

I didn't suspect I'd be typing the title of this post just yet. With his lymphoma in remission I fully expected him to spend the summer swimming. Heaven had other plans. God wanted him home. I know right now he is eating anything that comes to his mind and he is running with his face to the wind, still possessed with the boundless joy his spirit displayed in physical form on Earth.

This was a fight his immune system simply didn't have the wherewithal to fight.

We spent about 2 hours at Nashville Veterinary Specialists. Dr. Flood, one of their fabulous internists, met with us for quite awhile and told us to take all the time we needed.

She explained that it wasn't lymphoma, but that Andy had gotten a viral infection in his GI tract (can't remember the name) that was very aggressive, and that his immune system was not and would not have been up to fighting. Despite the thousands of dollars of platelets, antibiotics, etc.he'd received since yesterday his platelet levels continued to fall and he was in danger of bleeding out internally at any time. His liver was not up to doing what it needed to do, he was developing pneumonia, and his body and immune system was simply not up to the task of dealing with this particular viral infection. 

She said continuing care wouldn't have made a difference, that he was going downhill fast, and even if he'd been admitted earlier this week, with the infection being of a viral nature, the antibiotics weren't and wouldn't have made a dent with his immune system compromised from the lymphoma. We gave it every bit of help we could, but he hadn't had enough time since his last chemo for it to rebuild into a healthy immune system.

We were given all the time we wanted with Andy in a very nice, softly lit room with a couch and easy chair. Jane and I put on our happy faces before he came in the room so he wouldn't feel our grief.

Andy was laying comfortably with a tennis ball on his favorite comforter - the one that laid on his Tempur-Pedic mattress by my side of the bed as part of his 'two tier' bed, i.e. one on the mattress, and another quilt next to it on the floor. At night he would choose which place depending on his mood and time of year. Both places had a straight view out the glass doors leading to the back deck so he could keep track of the squirrels, crows, rabbits, and other going-ons in the back yard. 

Dr. Flood administered an anesthesia before the final shots, so Andy was never in any discomfort and was peacefully asleep when his spirit left the body that could no longer support it and went to Heaven. It was a peaceful as it could possibly have been. 

Andy was a Gandhi of a boy. As peaceful a soul as ever walked the face of the Earth. Never showed anything but tail wags to all of God's creatures. Even yesterday afternoon and evening he gave anyone who came near a tail thump.

Today the Earth lost one of the greatest souls to ever walk its face. 

Outside, the rain falls like tears from Heaven on this Good Friday. Just as they fall down my face and in my heart. 

I will say it again in the future, but having you all care so much about Andy and so selflessly share his life and times with us has meant the world and truly made this a happy and joyful experience of camaraderie with kindred spirits who 'get' what special spiritual beings our golden boys and girls are. I thank you from the bottom of my heart for all you've done for us. God bless you all.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, I am so sorry about Andy. He inspired us all! A piece of all of us on the Forum went to the Bridge with Andy. Run free, sweet boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> I didn't suspect I'd be typing the title of this post just yet. With his lymphoma in remission I fully expected him to spend the summer swimming. Heaven had other plans. God wanted him home. I know right now he is eating anything that comes to his mind, and he is running with his face to the wind, still possessed with the boundless joy his spirit displayed in physical form on Earth.
> 
> This was a fight his immune system simply didn't have the wherewithal to fight.
> 
> We spent about 2 hours at Nashville Veterinary Specialists. Dr. Flood, one of their fabulous internists, met with us for quite awhile and told us to take all the time we needed.
> 
> She explained that it wasn't lymphoma, but that Andy had gotten a viral infection in his GI tract (can't remember the name) that was very aggressive, and that his immune system was not and would not have been up to fighting. Despite the thousands of dollars of platelets, antibiotics, etc.he'd received since yesterday his platelet levels continued to fall and he was in danger of bleeding out internally at any time. His liver was not up to the task of doing what it needed to do, and he was developing pneumonia. His body was simply not up to the task of dealing with this particular viral infection.
> 
> Another $5000 worth of care wouldn't have made a difference, and even if he'd been admitted earlier this week, with the infection being of a viral nature, the antibiotics weren't and wouldn't have made a dent.
> 
> We were given all the time we wanted with Andy in a very nice, softly lit room with a couch and easy chair. Jane and I put on our happy faces before he came in the room so he wouldn't feel our grief.
> 
> Andy was laying comfortably with a tennis ball on his favorite comforter - the one that laid on his Tempur-Pedic mattress by my side of the bed as part of his 'two tier' bed, i.e. one on the mattress, and another quilt next to it on the floor. At night he would choose which place depending on his mood and time of year. Both places had a straight view out the glass doors leading to the back deck so he could keep track of the squirrels, crows, rabbits, and other going-ons in the back yard.
> 
> Dr. Flood administered an anesthesia before the final shots, so Andy was never in any discomfort and was peacefully asleep when his spirit left the body that could no longer support it and went to Heaven. It was a peaceful as it could possibly have been.
> 
> Andy was a Gandhi of a boy. As peaceful a soul as ever walked the face of the Earth. Never showed anything but tail wags to all of God's creatures. Even yesterday afternoon and evening he gave anyone who came near a tail thump.
> 
> Today the Earth lost one of the greatest souls to ever walk its face.
> 
> Outside, the rain falls like tears from Heaven on this Good Friday. Just as they fall down my face and in my heart.
> 
> I will say it again in the future, but having you all care so much about Andy and so selflessly share his life and times with us has meant the world and truly made this a happy and joyful experience of camaraderie with kindred spirits who 'get' what special spiritual beings our golden boys and girls are. I thank you from the bottom of my heart for all you've done for us. God bless you all.


Danny: My heart is broken for you and Jane. Please give her my sincere condolences.

What you wrote about Andy is so beautiful and so true! He was a very special boy and had a very special Mom and Dad! I am so glad that you both were able to be with him. I've always thanked God for letting us be there as they cross the Bridge!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for updating us, I know how difficult that must have been for you.

I can't believe it, we are so, so sorry for your loss of Andy  He was one of a kind and I only wish we could have met him in person. Thank you so much for sharing his life and journey with us, we are proud that we got to know such a kind and gentle soul through the forum. It sounds as though he went very peacefully and you have an amazing team of vets who loved him. Run free beautiful Andy, you will be one of the brightest stars in the sky tonight. I hope that you and Daisy will become the best of friends up there, keep watch over your Dad and Mom and let them know that you're okay.


----------



## dborgers

Bentleysmom said:


> I am so, so sorry. Andy had the best parents on earth. Bless you for all you've done for your sweet boy. I find myself nailed to the chair, unable to move today. I have such a heavy heart. Prayers going out to you and your wife.
> God speed Andy.
> 
> This is how I will remember Andy. When he went flying in Sept. He was so happy. Today he got a new pair of wings. Fly high Andy.


That's it for sure. "The Red Baron". Thank you for that  I'm smiling as I cry. 

Angel wings starter kit:


----------



## Doug

What a very special team to have touched so many hearts all over the world :'(

Thank you for being such a magnificent role model to golden owners.
Together you both fought such a long and brave battle for such a long time and still managed to make lots of awesome memories along the way despite all of the challenges. Danny, you left no leaf unturned and Andy knew along with the rest of the universe how much he is loved.
Andy was a special gentleman and is a wonderful soul. What a powerful angel to have on your spirit guide team.
Let the shock brace and protect you for now as you begin your healing journey. Focus on your happy videos and photos and imagine that he is right by your side and has your back as always. As always Andy would hate to see you sad so be good to yourself and let your heart smile from within at the very special bond that you two share that most people never get to have the joy of knowing.
God bless both of you.
Andy, have the most wonderful reunion with your spirit family and Danny's cousin. You must feel very proud that you accomplished your loving mission in life and some.
Have a safe trip back home sweet boy :'(


----------



## dborgers

> You must feel very proud that you accomplished your loving mission in life and some.


That he did. Loving every one of God's creatures great and small. All the pediatric trauma patients he brought happiness to over the years, the seniors, heck, everyone he met he ever met he met with love, a smile, a wagging tail and golden spirit. 

Andy is a spiritual giant I looked up to. It will be a joyful reunion one day 2 seconds after my last heartbeat. I won't be surprised to find that he, like any golden you meet, was an angel allowed to grace the Earth in physical form as one of God's Love Ambassadors sent to remind mankind of the power of God's love.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Danny, I am so sorry. I'm grateful that Andy's fight ended is such a beautiful way. You & Jane did absolutely everything you could for your boy. You gave him such a wonderful life...what a lucky dog. He will always be with you & so will we.

Run free sweet Andy. I love you.


----------



## maggie1951

So sorry to hear this sad news I have been following your post from day one RIP sweet Andy fly with the angels


----------



## Fella 77

I just got home after working all day and I am so, so sad I to hear that Andy passed over today. I was really hoping he would rally. In the short time I have been a member on this forum one of my favorite things to read was Andy's threads. I loved the great pictures of him, the videos of him eating McDonald's (my fav too Andy) and just being the great dog he truly was. Having lost my dog to Lymphoma, I followed his thread with hope and happiness, that his outcome was so much better than my Sadie's. It;s sad to read about everyones Goldens passing on here, but I just felt such an emotional attachment to Andy and his struggle. Danny..I don't have words to express how really sad I am that Andy is gone...silly huh..that I would feel so much sadness for a dog I have never met...but I feel I knew him so well through your posts and videos. Thank you so much for sharing that wonderful life with us. My deepest sympathy's to everyone in your family. You guys were the greatest parents to him..you couldn't have done more for him, or loved him any more. RIP Andy..you were loved and will be remembered by many...


----------



## swishywagga

Danny even though we are thousands of miles away I think I speak for all of us in the UK tonight when I say that we were truly touched by your love and devotion to Andy. It is just so amazing how you can feel a connection for someone you have never met before. Sweet Andy was loved by so many. Please give our best wishes to Jane and thank you for sharing Andy's life with us.


----------



## Doug

When you get a chance check out the book reviews on Amazon that a very kind golden forumite drew my attention to called Dog Heaven by Cynthia Rylan.

I can totally see Andy handing out McDonald's nuggets to all of his golden forum spirit friends with high fives indeed :')


----------



## *Laura*

Danny ...thank you for sharing Andy's last day with us. We're all so sad that Andy's journey in life is over. Lots of tears on the forum on this sad day. We've grown to love you Andy and you will remain in our hearts. Hugs to you and Jane


----------



## Dallas Gold

This has to be one of the saddest weeks on the forum in years. So many losses, emergency procedures and biopsies.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

I have typed this message and deleted it several times since I just can't seem to find the right words to convey how truly sorry I am to hear that Andy has gone to the bridge. 

Your original post long ago caputured my attention.....reading about Andy's adventures and watching his videos captured my heart. I, along with everyone else, am heartbroken. It just won't be the same without hearing about his McDonald's treats, swimming jaunts and all the other exciting escapades. Thank you for taking us on his journey.

You and your family have my sincere condolences.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I just got back from our lake after an outing with Woody. I'm so very sorry to hear about Andy...he brought so much joy to everyone he touched. I think Joyce called it...he's got a new set of wings now so fly high my little friend the pain and suffering has come to an end and your spirit is free. Run free, play hard and sleep softly. And thank you for sharing a part of your lovely life with all of us. My heart goes out to both you & Jane. RIP Andy.

Pete & Woody


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, I am so heart sick over Andy's passing. 
He had the best mom and dad he could have ever asked for and you did all you could for him. Especially the final act of love is the hardest and you came through for him. 
You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all so much. Reading your posts and feeling the warmth of emotions from you is truly and deeply appreciated. The spirit Andy displayed in life is one that the people like you on this site exhibit on a daily basis. Always there for anyone who needs you, always willing to help, always there. This has truly been one of the most memorable times of my life. Because of you and despite Andy's precarious situation every visit has been one that left me feeling better than when I came, even on days I felt like I am walking on sunshine.

The messages I've typed to others who've also lost their golden boys and girls - that they are spiritual beings we'll see again one day - is something I truly believe. 

Andy's spirit looms large in our house. His passing hasn't sunk in yet, but I'm sure it will. I'm still in a state of limbo between thinking he'll walk in the room any time, and the knowing he won't; a feeling all too many of us have experienced at one time or another. One thing I'd like to suggest to God when I get to Heaven is that he let goldens live exactly as long as the people who love them.

BTW, our preference would have been hospice at home, but the vet said he wouldn't make it once they removed the IV's. His heart had an irregular beat, and his body simply wouldn't have been capable of making the trip home. We've talked to Miss Kitty from Littlest Angels, an incredibly kind woman who's cremated 6 dogs for us so far. She has Andy now and will bring him home next week. While I've never scattered the ashes of the others, I plan to scatter a good portion of Andy's ashes at various spots at the large lake where we spent so so many happy times over the past 10+ years. It was his favorite place outside of our house. As we'd pass Nashville Intl Airport on the way to the lake he'd begin swaying that back end like crazy in the knowledge of where we were going. And where we were going after; for McNuggets or a double cheese. 

Doug IM'd he's handing out McNuggets right now. No doubt!! If there's one job he'd want in Heaven it would have to do with food, by a beautiful body of water that's warm he jumps in for a swim whenever the mood strikes. I think he's taking as many McNuggets as he wants to eat, and that is absolutely, 100% allowed


----------



## Claire's Friend

* "angels allowed to grace the Earth in physical form as one of God's Love Ambassadors sent to remind mankind of the power of God's love."

Just perfect !!!
*


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, I love your idea that goldens should live exactly as long as those who love them. Wouldn't that be wonderful? I can just see Andy at the Bridge with his endless supply of McNuggets......


----------



## dborgers

Chicken nugget flashback :


----------



## tobysmommy

Danny, I'm so very, very sorry to read the sad news. My heart is breaking for you and your wife, and my thoughts are with you both. Andy was a very special boy indeed. Run free, sweet lad.


----------



## hubbub

I'm posting with a heavy heart and tears streaming. I am so sorry. I'm truly at a loss for words - this has been such a tough week. Thank you for sharing Andy and his adventures with us. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## love never dies

*RIP - Special Andy*

*"Goldens take your heart, and cherish it..they walk with it, and sleep with it, and they will never let it out of their sight...and when it's their time, they will take a little piece of it with them to remember you by....and leave a piece for you to remember them by...."*

*We hold them in our arms as long as we can, then we hold them in our hearts forever. love never dies*


----------



## OutWest

Danny and Jane, I just loved all of Andy's adventure videos, and all of the stories about the people whose lives he touched. As you grieve his absence, I hope you'll be able to continue smiling about all the wonderful things he accomplished with only his wagging presence. He was a wonderful dog and he knew above all how much he was loved.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Run free sweet Andy, run fast and strong, there is a lake waiting for you and many golden friends to play with. When time is right we will join you. Sending love to all our lost ones!
Danny and Jane my deepest condolences for such a great loss, it is not just you all of us here feel we lost someone we loved so much. Hugs.


----------



## dborgers

Just now, going out to the side deck, I caught the image of Andy laying on the mat just outside the dog door where he used to like to go to cool off and watch the yard. I know he's gone, but on the other hand it's as though he's here and I'm expecting him to walk into the room or be in one I walk into. 

Bittersweet: The experience of crying while you smile and/or laugh when reminiscing.

Time to take a lap around the high school across the street where we ran and played ball every night the weather permitted the past 10 years and let out some of this sorrow. Your posts mean so very much, as they have the past year and 4 months. Thank you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Andy will be walking with you tonight. Look at the sky Danny, it is his star shining the brightest!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I got home late from work, and just wanted to check in on Andy. And now I am trying to write through my tears. I am so sorry. I just can't even put it into words. Andy was such an inspiration, as was your love and dedication to him. I know the pain you are in right now, and I wish I could take some of it away. My heart is aching for you. I just don't even know what to say. I'm so sorry. We're here for you. So many of us have been where you are. I'll be thinking about you and Andy.


----------



## dborgers

*Thank you for your kindness*

I wanted to add that I cannot express the depth to which your support this past year and 4 months has meant. Many of you have shared Andy's journey from Day 1, and I'd like to thank all of you individually when I've had a to chance steady the ground just a bit.

If anyone would like to chat, PM me and I'll send my cell phone number, or PM me yours and the best time to reach you if you'd prefer. I won't be doing much over the weekend but trying to stay hydrated.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I wish there was a way to ease your pain Danny but all we can do is be here for you. We shouldn't be sad for Andy but we're humans so we want to keep them here always.
I'm praying that God helps to ease the pain in your heart ♥


----------



## Always51

I cant even type straight I'm crying so much...Andy run free ...Danny, I am feeling your pain... wish I wasn't so far away..but know I am thinking of you.. RIP Andy


----------



## SandyK

I am so very sorry it was time to let Andy go. He was such a great boy with great stories!! He will definately be with you forever in your hearts!! I am glad you and Jane were with him as he passed. I know he has made many, many friends at the bridge...with or without the nuggets. My thoughts are with you as you grieve for your boy. RIP sweet Andy...you will be missed dearly!!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for the kind and heartfelt comments. Knowing how loved Andy was by all of you - people from all over - is very heartwarming. 

Every night for 10 years I took Andy for a walk/run/tennis ball playing at the high school/elementary school across the street. He's walked on literally every square inch of the 40+ acres. Tonight I did two laps around it, taking a walk down memory lane. Thought I'd cry, but instead I smiled at all the memories and good times we had. 

In addition to beginning "Master Ballman" classes, I trained Andy to 'come' in the fenced in tennis courts behind the high school (big white building lower left). He got it in a single night. After three nights I let him off leash when we got across the street to the grounds, and after a week he never wore a leash again anywhere unless it was required - like in a store or the vet office. He was just that eager to please.

Our house is across the street from the Western boundary of the high school. Andy would always wait at the street, quivering with anticipation until I said "OKAY!!". Only when I said 'okay' did he ever try to cross the street. Behind the back right corner of the high school is a fenced in area where I taught Buddy to play ball. He's the beautiful lab mix *Laura* adopted after her daughter saw my post about wanting to find him a forever home following Andy's diagnosis. As you may recall, he was the dog someone threw out a truck window on a highway and shot at when he was about 4 months old. (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/107468-andys-brother-buddy-new-canadian-citizen.html). Great memories of that young lad learning the ropes on his way to also becoming a 'Master Ballman' 

Anyway, so many wonderful memories of Andy and I over there. Sometimes we'd go twice a day. There are wide open fields made for long distance ball playing and woods to walk through behind the elementary school on the right side of the pic. He's literally walked every square inch of those grounds and had a great time at it. 

The cleaning crew typically take a break outside about 11 pm on the left side of the high school where we'd begin (and where the possums hung out too), so all of them got to know Andy over the years. He'd always run up to them, tail wagging, and nuzzle each of them between the legs with his tail wagging. They got into throwing the ball for him too. They among the thousands of people Andy met and greeted with a happy tail in his life.

Below is a pic of the 40+ acres across the street where we had so much fun running around and playing ball. And where caught possums he never hurt, but carried like baby tiger cubs when they were brave enough to venture out. LOL 

As I said, despite the rain and thinking I'd be balling my eyes out, I smiled and felt happy from all the memories of our good times. Andy just loved running around and playing ball. The past couple years I noticed how he was slowing down. He could still run like the dickens for the ball, but he'd walk back. When he'd had enough ball play he would stand where he picked it up. That was my signal it was time to continue our walk/run around the grounds. Aw.

It's stopped raining just now. Little Ollie, a stray some of you may recall Jane and I caught December 21st in mighty pitiful shape, just came in the office and sat like a really good boy. I think he wants to go for a walk. I think we'll head over there so he can run off some energy.


----------



## dborgers

PS - I know more tears will fall than have already fallen today, but oh, there is so much happiness surrounding his memory it's hard to cry when I think of him, but they're fast to fall when I think of his not being here anymore. Still numb being such a new reality. Sorry to ramble.


----------



## Doug

I _*completely*_ understand your feeling of surrealness.
After two months ish I still expect my girl to come waltzing in as if she has just come back from the groomers in her full glory with her feathers flowing and her head held high :') Her spirit is that strong as is Andy's.

Fortunately we live in an area where any lake is a perfect temp for goldens and Mc Nuggets are always a welcome bonus 

Andy has the special talent of putting others in a feel good mood with his bright smile and beaming swagger. While he is at the receiving end of some intense healing right now i'm sure he is still managing to put a smile on many faces in heaven right as he hands out those feel good nuggets before a soothing dip with his buddies .


----------



## Dallas Gold

I enjoy reading your memories of Andy and I hope you will continue to post about them in the coming days. As I found out after losing my sweet Barkley almost 3 years ago, writing them out really helps process the feelings and channel the grief. HUGS Danny.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

You're not rambling, Danny, you're sharing memories...and we all want you to keep doing that. Those first few days are so hard - you know we are here for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fella 77

dborgers said:


> Bittersweet: The experience of crying while you smile and/or laugh when reminiscing.


Bittersweet....I guess that would describe me while watching that video of Andy's 1 year celebration..I was laughing with tears streaming down my face..Really, it's taking it to a new level to stick a fake mustache on a dog..but I loved it! My favorite part is watching his tail wag through the whole thing..he looked so happy...I think some McNuggets might be in order for Ben & Jeri today,..In memory of Andy

Danny..as Led Zeppelin once sang.."Ramble On"...If Talking about him will make you feel better..we are all ears...
I did the same thing after Sadie passed...she was so weak near the end that we couldn't do our daily walks anymore..the Monday after we lost her I was so racked with grief I took her collar and wrapped it around my hand, and I went for our walk one last time....but I wasn't as tough as you..I was crying the whole time..I swear if any of my neighbors saw me they would have thought I was insane..In times like these you gotta just do what you feel..whatever helps you through it...


----------



## dborgers

Fella 77 said:


> Bittersweet....I guess that would describe me while watching that video of Andy's 1 year celebration..I was laughing with tears streaming down my face..Really, it's taking it to a new level to stick a fake mustache on a dog..but I loved it! My favorite part is watching his tail wag through the whole thing..he looked so happy...I think some McNuggets might be in order for Ben & Jeri today,..In memory of Andy
> 
> Danny..as Led Zeppelin once sang.."Ramble On"...If Talking about him will make you feel better..we are all ears...
> I did the same thing after Sadie passed...she was so weak near the end that we couldn't do our daily walks anymore..the Monday after we lost her I was so racked with grief I took her collar and wrapped it around my hand, and I went for our walk one last time....but I wasn't as tough as you..I was crying the whole time..I swear if any of my neighbors saw me they would have thought I was insane..In times like these you gotta just do what you feel..whatever helps you through it...


David, 

Thanks, bud. I'm no tough guy. It's probably numbness. To tell the truth, I get weepy eyed watching sad TV shows. The 'him being gone' part hasn't sunk in yet. I can't help but smile going through pics and videos of him. He was always such a happy boy who brought so much joy anytime he was near. His memory makes me smile. I've wept some, but smiled more these past 16 hours. Andy always lit up my heart with light. He was a shining, beautiful soul. No doubt more tears will come.

The mustache was supposed to go with the sombrero Andy would only keep on his head for 2 1/2 seconds. Andy was always a good sport.


----------



## Davidrob2

Reading about Andy's adventures was one of the highlights when I first found GRF. I followed you and Andy and your escapades long before I became a member. Please continue to share your memories of him.


----------



## Phillyfisher

So sorry to hear about the passing of Andy. Thank you for sharing the stories and struggles. I have no doubt Andy is still by your side.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for wanting to know and letting me share his life with you. I'll share more stories as they come to me


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for sharing your memories of Andy. I, too, love hearing them and look forward to many more.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I couldn't sleep last night thinking of my Buddy, Andy and all beautiful ones lost since I joined almost 2 years ago. My hand wont let me write a lot but will be reading your posts, please share what ever is on your mind. We loved Andy, we smiled with you now is time to grieve together. Hugs.


----------



## hubbub

Count me in for enjoying hearing more. Hugs to your family.


----------



## *Laura*

I love Andy's stories and look forward to many more. Andy lives on in all our hearts. My Buddy lost his big brother yesterday. When Danny rescued Buddy he was at a very young, impressionable age and I have no doubt his sweet, gentle nature is due in part to his big brother teaching him how to be a wonderful dog during the many months they spent together. He had a good teacher in Andy and he couldn't have been luckier than having Andy to show him the 'puppy ropes'. Danny and Jane, Andy was a lucky boy to have found his way into your home just over 10 years ago. You gave him the best life any dog could ask for and he in return showered you with his unconditional love. Andy we miss you, we love you


----------



## HolDaisy

We love hearing Andy's stories and everything about him. He was such a special boy and I don't think I've ever seen a dog wag their tail as much as him (and that's just through your videos!). He was such a happy boy with his big golden smile. It seems like appreciated everything about life and he had so much love to give to everyone that he met. He was so lucky that you and Jane adopted him all those years ago and you were blessed to have such an amazing boy in your lives. It's going to take a long time to get used to him not being there anymore, but really he will always be there in spirit watching over you. Hugs to Katie and Ollie too, they must be missing their big brother so much. Share as many stories/videos of Andy as you wish  we will never ever want to stop talking about what a wonderful golden boy he was!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> David,
> 
> Thanks, bud. I'm no tough guy. It's probably numbness. To tell the truth, I get weepy eyed watching sad TV shows. The 'him being gone' part hasn't sunk in yet. I can't help but smile going through pics and videos of him. He was always such a happy boy who brought so much joy anytime he was near. His memory makes me smile. I've wept some, but smiled more these past 16 hours. Andy always lit up my heart with light. He was a shining, beautiful soul. No doubt more tears will come.
> 
> The mustache was supposed to go with the sombrero Andy would only keep on his head for 2 1/2 seconds. Andy was always a good sport.


Danny

I am sure you a numb, I know I was when we lost Snobear and Smooch.
How is Jane doing?
We will all always remember Andy-I get that warm, fuzzy, feeling just hearing his name. Please keep telling us more stories!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> PS - I know more tears will fall than have already fallen today, but oh, there is so much happiness surrounding his memory it's hard to cry when I think of him, but they're fast to fall when I think of his not being here anymore. Still numb being such a new reality. Sorry to ramble.


I went to sleep feeling very sad last night, and woke up this morning feeling sad. I know what you mean about feeling numb. Looking back, I now think I was in complete shock for the first three days after Tesia died. Numb, but unlike you, I just could not stop crying at all. I could not say or write the words "Tesia died.." without sobbing. And then I would think, what am I going to do without her? It truly is a whole new reality to get used to when you have lost such a dear and constant companion. Cry all you need - do whatever you need to do to mourn your dear Andy. It sounds like your walk was a lovely time to remember your friend. 

You know we are all with you in your sadness. My heart goes out to you. Andy was such a big part of this forum, and loved by many. You were a wonderful part of his life, and you have a lifetime of memories with him (and lots of video, which you will treasure). He was truly a special dog.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I can't even begin to come up with words.... I'm so very sorry for your loss. Andy will be missed in ways you can never know. Godspeed sweet boy. We will see you on the other side.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just read in Christa's thread that Toby will be joining Andy at the Bridge today. I am so sad for both of you.


----------



## dborgers

It hit hard when I woke up and didn't see him there as he always was, waiting for me to wake up. Andy always laid waiting for me to wake up. Yesterday, it was almost as though he was still in the hospital. When I woke up, he'd roll on his back, tail thumping madly between his legs, waiting for belly scratches and rubs and brushing and hugs. That's how every day began. I primarily work at home and we were together most of every 24 hours. Andy rarely left my side. .. well, unless there was food going on in the kitchen. There is a huge huge huge void in our house. Reality has hit hard. I appreciate you so much.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny, I don't know if you believe in "signs" or "coincidences" but in case you do I wanted to pass this on to you. As you know we've lost a lot of forum dogs this past week who are new Bridge babies. Before we let Barkley depart for his Bridge journey I asked him to send me signs from time to time to let me know things were going well and that he was thinking of us. He was afraid of thunder and storms and that first morning walk with Toby after Barkley left us we were greeted with a lightning display from the south. I was sad during that walk as I reflected on how Barkley would never need to worry about storms again. I looked down a few minutes later and noticed Toby had something in his mouth that he picked up without me noticing. I feared it was roadkill but when I looked down it was a brand new tennis ball. I knew then my Bridge boy was telling me all was OK and he was happy at the Bridge. When we lost our Beau in 2004 on the surgical table, we needed to get out of the house so we took Barkley to the grand opening of a Petsmart near us. While there he picked up a Golden Retriever stuffie toy with a red jacket and cap on and we decided to buy it for him. It disappeared almost immediately and we could not figure out why. Barkley was our only dog at the time. Six months later hubby was digging in our flower beds and dug it up. Barkley had buried it - and he never buried any other toy. I kept it all these years but hadn't seen it recently. I found it today while I was cleaning out our shelves in our family room entertainment center. I think my boy was telling me your Andy and the other new Bridge babies are fine. He also left us a tennis ball for Toby to find this morning on our walk. Maybe it's a strange coincidence both these things happened today, but I prefer to think of them as signs. I hope Andy will send you a sign soon to comfort you.


----------



## Doug

All of the firsts are the hardest.
Just remember that just because you cannot physically see him it does not mean that he is not there guarding over you as always. Allow yourself to think about what Andy would be doing and take comfort in imagining that he is doing just that.
Good luck with your healing journey.


----------



## dborgers

Anne, I do believe in signs. Thanks for sharing that.



> Just remember that just because you cannot physically see him it does not mean that he is not there guarding over you as always. Allow yourself to think about what Andy would be doing and take comfort in imagining that he is doing just that.


I think Andy is among the most beautiful angels in Heaven right now. I've always thought goldens are high spiritual beings allowed to come into physical form to teach mankind about unconditional love .. for those that will see. We connected deeply at the soul level. I looked up to Andy as a higher spiritual form than I. There is something deeply spiritual about goldens. The way they don't hold grudges, the way they love unconditionally, the way they meet life with a smile on their face, the rescues who let go of the past and restore to their golden glory. What amazing children of God they are.

In Andy's life in general, and especially with his therapy work with children and seniors, he brought healing of hearts and souls. 

I believe I've told the story in the past of the 5 year old little girl who'd been terribly abused, swollen to twice her normal size from internal injuries, in long term pediatric trauma care from being thrown down a flight of stairs, completely unresponsive to all people, traumatized. 

She wouldn't make eye contact or speak. When I went to pick up Andy at the end of that particular day (I'd drop him and he'd spend all day) her therapist whispered "follow me" and took me to the windows overlooking the day room. There was the little girl, talking to Andy while she gently brushed him as he lay on his back with a gently swishing tail. The therapist asked if Andy could spend the night with her in her bed (he crawled up in anyone's bed he could and get petted or take a nap or whatever). The little girl was smiling and laughing when I picked Andy up the following afternoon. Just one of the stories of hearts and souls trapped in darkness he gently led to the light. 

I know Andy's having a fantastically fun filled time right now, eating anything his heart desires (he lived for food LOL), taking swims in the most beautiful and warm lake in the universe. Getting what he deserved for such a well lived life of spreading the message of God's unconditional love to everyone he met, great or small. His love touched my life in a profound way. While I know he wouldn't want me to be sad, he has been told, or knows, the brilliant light in my heart I feel shining whenever I think of him and the amazing way he loved everyone and everything unconditionally.

It's incredibly hard today. Reality has come knocking ... Although he lived in a soft fur body, it's his spirit that filled this house. Huge void.

Little Ollie was on the bed when I woke up and hasn't left my side today. He's trying to help. What a sweet little boy. God must have known we'd need him right now. Long before we'd have suspected we might.


----------



## jealous1

Danny--Andy's love touched so many lives, including those of us here on GRF.


----------



## dborgers

jealous1 said:


> Danny--Andy's love touched so many lives, including those of us here on GRF.


Thank you for that.

Oh, what a sad time. My wife is sobbing, and now I am too. Again


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> Oh, what a sad time. My wife is sobbing, and now I am too. Again


Let those tears flow.


----------



## dborgers

CGriffin (Christa) just posted she had to say goodbye to Toby a short time ago today. Oh .... (tears)

Toby's thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-center/153146-toby-his-arthritis-issues.html


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, believe it or not, the tears seem to help. I know how raw you are feeling right now--I remember that feeling all too well. Good for little Ollie--he knows his daddy and mommy need him right now--I'm sure Katie does too! Andy's adventures always brought a smile to my face--we all loved him, even tho we never met him. 

I hope he's met my Fozzie--they would be great together! I'm sure my old guy Gallagher is hanging out with him too! 

It's a sad time for all of us at GRF.


----------



## PrincessDi

Danny, so sorry that you and Jane are crying. It is best to just let the water shed, when it comes. I'm so touched about the story of the little girl that had been abused! Andy has brightened our days here on the forum, but what a wonderful boy that he could help that little girl. What is wrong with this world that people treat children and animals so badly? Why can't more people be like goldens and sweet Andy?


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you so much for sharing the story about Andy with the little girl - just amazing, Andy was the best! You're right. Goldens really are little fluffy angels that are sent to Earth to help us.


----------



## Fella 77

It's stories like that that just make me love dogs, and Golden's so much. Andy meant so much to so many..sounds like he touched a lot of people in his life. I know too well the stages you are going through, having just been through them myself...first your numb, but then it hits you like a wall...try and think of the good times.


----------



## Doug

Try to also remember that when our loved one passes away they also come back to visit and chill out for a while just like in the movie Ghost with Patrick and Demi so when you feel as though he might be there, when you might see him out of the corner of your eye he might just be hanging out for a visit to ensure that all is well. It is up to you whether you will allow yourself to feel him though and see the gifts he has left behind. 
Then there are times when he will go back and play with the others in heaven. He is no longer bound but free to do as he pleases. 

Even so it is so hard for those of us left behind.

I was just thinking last night that Ollie was sent to you for a very special reason and now we understand more fully.

All you need to do is take one step at a time with your chin up just as Andy taught you and let the angels handle the rest.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, thinking of you and Jane and your little critters as you learn to live without Andy's physical presence. His spirit is in and around you, but I know that doesn't do much good when you're missing that soft coat under your hands and that sweet face gazing into your eyes. He will have met my Cody, Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge, and is happily sharing all the treats....


----------



## KiwiD

The words you write about Andy are so beautiful and so eloquently put. He was obviously a very special boy who touched the hearts of many.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is sad time on the forum indeed, many great are gone. Hugs to you and Jane.


----------



## dborgers

First Andy, and now Toby just a few miles away. Even the sky is crying.


----------



## Bob Dylan

God is with you and Jane and has been. Tonight Andy is with him and in your heart> (HUGS)


----------



## Tennyson

Danny, there were countless times when Mick's hips were barking and he just couldn't get comfortable. I would lay on the floor with the laptop and read this thread from the very beginning until he would settle himself and fall asleep. We did that for almost an entire month before he passed. I'm not sure if it was my voice or your words but he would fall in to such a deep sleep and I was so relieved that he was resting comfortably.
Andy and your wonderful words meant a lot to many forumers.
Find some peace and solace in that. Mick and I did.


----------



## hubbub

I can only say that you all are in my thoughts. This has been a very emotional year on the forum.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Danny, thank you so much for sharing Andy with us. You brought him into our homes & I always shared your adventures with my friends. They thought I was nuts..."you don't even know them", but because of your way with words & Andy's videos, I feel as though I do. Andy was truly an amazing boy. He will be missed by many.

I talked to Jake & Lillie last night (yea, I talk to my bridge babies) and told them to introduce themselves. I know they'll get along great. I also prayed for strength for you & Jane. I really wish I had been a member when we lost Jake & Lillie. I'm quite sure it would have helped me in my grief. 

You have many friends on GRF & we're here for you.


----------



## dborgers

*Thank you*

This site is such an incredible gift. The kindness, the sense of camaraderie, everyone commiserating together in both the spirit of joy in happy times and incredibly sad moments such as this when people like myself and cgriffin (Thread HERE) have just experienced the huge and painful loss of a beloved golden in the last day.

Years ago I had a dream I awoke from going "Wow!! That was _beautiful_!!":

In the dream, my spirit left my body and rose until I was over the Earth. Every person's spirit on Earth appeared as a candle flame. I'd view one flickering out. A moment later another candle would reach over to relight it. That is how I feel about you amazingly kindhearted, golden retriever-like people who frequent GRF  When a spirit is low, you lift it. When a burden is heavy you share it. It doesn't weigh down the heart so much when it's shared .. as you do on a daily basis with so many here.

Day after day you're there for others. In our case, over and over, day after day you've shared the joyful times and also when the weight of hte world was on our shoulders. That's been true since the moment I found GRF in the midst of hundreds of thousands of Google results for 'canine lymphoma' the night of Andy's lymphoma diagnosis. What a gift in answer to prayer. A gift that helps in this moment. That is all because of you. Thank you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It has been awhile that I did not cry so much like today. Yes we all know our lives here are just a short stops and we will be together again but still this temporary separation hurts so much. Hugs to you and Jane.


----------



## Jingers mom

Andy was special. His stories, videos and pictures warmed our hearts and made us all smile. I can only imagine how painful this is for you and Jane. Cry when you have to, it will help you. The story about Andy and the little girl shows how special he was. My heart breaks for you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

I'm logging on frequently. It feels good to be around golden-like people, and especially those who've gotten to know Andy through this forum. It's kind of like a wake in the days preceding a funeral. It helps to be surrounded by people who care. Monday we will get his ashes. That will be a tough day of reality.

Ollie just did the sweetest thing a half an hour ago. I was sitting here, kind of lost like I am right now, Ollie asleep on my lap. A wave of sorrow hit and I sobbed. Ollie immediately got up from his curled position and got up and laid himself against my chest. He is a very sweet little guy. The one we rescued off the streets December 21st. Talk about a chunk of coal that was really just a dirty diamond.

I so wish Andy had had the immune system to fight off the viral infection that came on so fast and strong, but he didn't. I have no idea where he could have contracted it since he didn't leave the house or yard while I was in Michigan saying goodbye to my cousin Bob, who is slipping away as I type. Thankfully, both internists at NVS said we did everything we could have and to not 2nd guess ourselves. That is some comfort when I'm not sitting here second guessing myself and asking what I could have done differently.


----------



## Doug

The sky has also been crying in this part of the world for the last few days and today I came across this...

As I sit in heaven and watch you everyday,
I try to let you know with signs I never went away.
I hear you when you’re laughing, and watch you as you sleep.
I even place my paws on you to calm you as you weep.
I see you wish the days away, begging to have me home.
So I try to send you signs so you know you are not alone.
Don’t feel guilty that you have life that was denied to me.
Heaven is truly beautiful, just you wait and see.
So live your life, laugh again, enjoy yourself, be free.
Then I know with every breath you take
You’ll be taking one for me.
Love you from Heaven.


----------



## njoyqd

Danny,
My heart breaks for you and your family.
I can only imagine the huge void there is without Andy by your side.
Honestly, words fail me.and I just end up in a puddle. 
Take comfort knowing how loved he was and the many lives he touched.
Many prayers and best wishes for comfort and peace.
Dale


----------



## hubbub

It sounds like Ollie became quite in tune with your family in a few short months. What a precious boy in a tiny package. 



dborgers said:


> Thankfully, both internists at NVS said we did everything we could have and to not 2nd guess ourselves. That is some comfort when I'm not sitting here second guessing myself and asking what I could have done differently.


It's only natural to second guess yourself. Sometimes it becomes a vicious loop though. Whenever I find myself caught up in the black hole of second guessing, I try to take it all the way back to the most illogical argument - "I should never have gotten Hannah" - knowing how rich my life has become because of her and through her, it's usually the shake I need to move past the over thinking and what-ifs on my part.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Danny ....I just logged on .... I'm deeply affected by Andy's passing...Mac and I followed his story like it was happening to us....
You willingness to share Andy ,yourself and family on this forum will forever be with me and Andy's name will be mentioned frequently whenever the subject of Goldens or pets or bravery or just plan love of your fellow animals come up for conversation ...
I know you must be completely torn down at this point but you knew Andy best and I am sure he will be around in some manner to show you his love for you ...
please don't leave this forum we need your help and your strength as you have shown it to your Andy and family when they needed it .... Your are not alone ...your a super human being and Andy was the result of your kindness and generosity !

A crying Gary & Mac


----------



## Mac'sdad

dborgers said:


> I didn't suspect I'd be typing the title of this post just yet. With his lymphoma in remission I fully expected him to spend the summer swimming. Heaven had other plans. God wanted him home. I know right now he is eating anything that comes to his mind and he is running with his face to the wind, still possessed with the boundless joy his spirit displayed in physical form on Earth.
> 
> This was a fight his immune system simply didn't have the wherewithal to fight.
> 
> We spent about 2 hours at Nashville Veterinary Specialists. Dr. Flood, one of their fabulous internists, met with us for quite awhile and told us to take all the time we needed.
> 
> She explained that it wasn't lymphoma, but that Andy had gotten a viral infection in his GI tract (can't remember the name) that was very aggressive, and that his immune system was not and would not have been up to fighting. Despite the thousands of dollars of platelets, antibiotics, etc.he'd received since yesterday his platelet levels continued to fall and he was in danger of bleeding out internally at any time. His liver was not up to doing what it needed to do, he was developing pneumonia, and his body and immune system was simply not up to the task of dealing with this particular viral infection.
> 
> She said continuing care wouldn't have made a difference, that he was going downhill fast, and even if he'd been admitted earlier this week, with the infection being of a viral nature, the antibiotics weren't and wouldn't have made a dent with his immune system compromised from the lymphoma. We gave it every bit of help we could, but he hadn't had enough time since his last chemo for it to rebuild into a healthy immune system.
> 
> We were given all the time we wanted with Andy in a very nice, softly lit room with a couch and easy chair. Jane and I put on our happy faces before he came in the room so he wouldn't feel our grief.
> 
> Andy was laying comfortably with a tennis ball on his favorite comforter - the one that laid on his Tempur-Pedic mattress by my side of the bed as part of his 'two tier' bed, i.e. one on the mattress, and another quilt next to it on the floor. At night he would choose which place depending on his mood and time of year. Both places had a straight view out the glass doors leading to the back deck so he could keep track of the squirrels, crows, rabbits, and other going-ons in the back yard.
> 
> Dr. Flood administered an anesthesia before the final shots, so Andy was never in any discomfort and was peacefully asleep when his spirit left the body that could no longer support it and went to Heaven. It was a peaceful as it could possibly have been.
> 
> Andy was a Gandhi of a boy. As peaceful a soul as ever walked the face of the Earth. Never showed anything but tail wags to all of God's creatures. Even yesterday afternoon and evening he gave anyone who came near a tail thump.
> 
> Today the Earth lost one of the greatest souls to ever walk its face.
> 
> Outside, the rain falls like tears from Heaven on this Good Friday. Just as they fall down my face and in my heart.
> 
> I will say it again in the future, but having you all care so much about Andy and so selflessly share his life and times with us has meant the world and truly made this a happy and joyful experience of camaraderie with kindred spirits who 'get' what special spiritual beings our golden boys and girls are. I thank you from the bottom of my heart for all you've done for us. God bless you all.
> 
> 
> :--sad:So emotionally draining .... WOW !!!!! :--sad:.... Lost as I sit at this computer ... can't type ...can't think.... Mac licked the tears from my cheek !!!! This is the type of situation that just feels like the emotions have been ripped out ...shaken and now it's time to repair them and place them back in as correctly as possible !!! Hopefully they go back in and help us move on !!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

dborgers said:


> .
> 
> She wouldn't make eye contact or speak. When I went to pick up Andy at the end of that particular day (I'd drop him and he'd spend all day) her therapist whispered "follow me" and took me to the windows overlooking the day room. There was the little girl, talking to Andy while she gently brushed him as he lay on his back with a gently swishing tail. The therapist asked if Andy could spend the night with her in her bed (he crawled up in anyone's bed he could and get petted or take a nap or whatever). The little girl was smiling and laughing when I picked Andy up the following afternoon. Just one of the stories of hearts and souls trapped in darkness he gently led to the light.


No wonder God wanted Andy to keep him company.:smooch:

I got your lovely note and dang, I knew this was why. I am so very, very sorry for your loss. It hurts so much when we have to let them go even though our heart is screaming stay.

I hope Andy is doing all of his favorite things and eating frozen yogurt to his heart's delight. God speed sweet Andy. You have made many people happy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Little Ollie is so sweet, I'm glad that you have him and Katie to help you through this. We are just heartbroken for you and we know how empty your home must be without Andy around. The vets are totally right you did absolutely EVERYTHING that you could have done for Andy. You went beyond that for him and made sure that he did not suffer for a moment. You also ensured that he lived every single day to the full and was doing the things he loved the most. You and Jane have got a very special golden angel in Andy watching over you forever.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> I'm logging on frequently. It feels good to be around golden-like people, and especially those who've gotten to know Andy through this forum. It's kind of like a wake in the days preceding a funeral. It helps to be surrounded by people who care. Monday we will get his ashes. That will be a tough day of reality.
> 
> Ollie just did the sweetest thing a half an hour ago. I was sitting here, kind of lost like I am right now, Ollie asleep on my lap. A wave of sorrow hit and I sobbed. Ollie immediately got up from his curled position and got up and laid himself against my chest. He is a very sweet little guy. The one we rescued off the streets December 21st. Talk about a chunk of coal that was really just a dirty diamond.
> 
> I so wish Andy had had the immune system to fight off the viral infection that came on so fast and strong, but he didn't. I have no idea where he could have contracted it since he didn't leave the house or yard while I was in Michigan saying goodbye to my cousin Bob, who is slipping away as I type. Thankfully, both internists at NVS said we did everything we could have and to not 2nd guess ourselves. That is some comfort when I'm not sitting here second guessing myself and asking what I could have done differently.


Danny: No matter what we do, the second guessing is normal-it does no good.
Andy would thank you if he could, for all that you did for him and for letting him go when death was inevitable. You set him free because you loved him.


----------



## swishywagga

Danny, just to let you know we are thinking about you. Andy was so lucky to have you as his dad, and the world is a much better place to have people like you in it. Please pass on our very best wishes to Jane, and big hugs to Ollie and Katie. Take care.


----------



## Neeko13

I came to pay my respects to an amazing dog Andy, that had a heart of gold...I've kept up with all of Andys trials an tribulations, and have grown quite fond of this handsome boy...Easter Sunday is a day of rejoicing, until I came on the forum to find that Andy had lost his battle....I'm crying, and remembering all the laughter he gave us all over the past yr...the anniversary party as well... R.I.P. Sweet sweet Andy, may you e free of all your pain, may you be met by all the wonderful goldens that have passed recently, ESP. My boys Nitro & Nash...Danny, it has been a pleasure walking through life w you and your Andy...may you cherish all the wonderful memories as well, keep them close to your heart, he' s touched many a lives on here, not to mention those he touched in person...I will keep you, Andy, and your family in my prayers today....thanks for sharing him w us...


----------



## Fella 77

Just wanted to stop by and check in with you Danny..I hope your not missing him too much..but I know you are. Just wanted to say I'm thinking of Andy every time I hug my pups and hoping you and your family aren't too sad on this Easter.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It has been awhile that I did not cry so much like today. Yes we all know our lives here are just a short stops and we will be together again but still this temporary separation hurts so much. Hugs to you and Jane.


I have also been crying so much this weekend. It's not that it is stirring up my own pain over Tesia (that is always there). I think I am crying as much for the pain I know Danny and Jane (and Christa) are going through. Though there are also tears just for Andy. 



dborgers said:


> I'm logging on frequently. It feels good to be around golden-like people, and especially those who've gotten to know Andy through this forum.* It's kind of like a wake in the days preceding a funeral. It helps to be surrounded by people who care.* Monday we will get his ashes. That will be a tough day of reality.


I know exactly what you mean. That is how I felt, too, after Tesia died. The support and caring of people here was so important and helpful to me. I hope we can bring you the same comfort. The thing about people here is that they know our dogs so well - they know what we have gone through - often in more detail than our friends and colleagues we see everyday. And they understand. We understand your grief. I wish I could take it away. 



Doug said:


> The sky has also been crying in this part of the world for the last few days and today I came across this...
> 
> As I sit in heaven and watch you everyday,
> I try to let you know with signs I never went away.
> I hear you when you’re laughing, and watch you as you sleep.
> I even place my paws on you to calm you as you weep.
> I see you wish the days away, begging to have me home.
> So I try to send you signs so you know you are not alone.
> Don’t feel guilty that you have life that was denied to me.
> Heaven is truly beautiful, just you wait and see.
> So live your life, laugh again, enjoy yourself, be free.
> Then I know with every breath you take
> You’ll be taking one for me.
> Love you from Heaven.


Thank you for posting this. It helped me, too, this morning.


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, I am so sorry, I have not been here for you in these past couple of days, as you have been there for me. 
I never ever expected both of us to be mourning for our fur babies at the same time.

You and your family are in my thoughts and I would love to think that Andy and Toby met up and are running free, full of joy, whole again.

Thank you for being a friend.


----------



## MikaTallulah

RIP Andy- Enjoy he all you can eat McNuggets buffet! Swim til you can't them go back for more!


Candles lit.


----------



## PrincessDi

Danny, the second guessing is one of the cruel parts of grieving. When you find yourself in this painful place of grief, I hope that you will realize that: You gave Andy the VERY best care that is possible, you nursed him through many set backs and you gave that boy an amazing life!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Amen. Danny, I hope you and Jane can take some comfort in the fact that Andy will, like some before him (Meggie), live on and keep giving. For those that find the forum in times of crisis.... who are desparately looking for a sliver of information and hope, Andy and his story will shine through. He was and is a hero! And of course none of that would be possible if you hadn't had the heart and generosity to share your boy with all of us.

Hugs my friend.


----------



## Goldbeau

*


A DOG FOR JESUS**

I wish someone had given Jesus a dog.
As loyal and loving as mine.
To sleep by His manger and gaze in His eyes
And adore Him for being divine.

As our Lord grew to manhood His faithful dog, 
Would have followed Him all through the day.
While He preached to the crowds and made the sick well
And knelt in the garden to pray.
It is sad to remember that Christ went away.
To face death alone and apart.
With no tender dog following close behind,
To comfort its Master's Heart.
And when Jesus rose on that Easter morn,
How happy He would have been,
As His dog kissed His hand and barked it's delight,
For The One who died for all men.

Well, the Lord has a dog now, I just sent Him mine,
The old pal so dear to me.
And I smile through my tears on this first day alone,
Knowing they're in eternity.
Day after day, the whole day through,
Wherever my road inclined,
Four feet said, "Wait, I'm coming with you!"
And trotted along behind.

Rudyard Kipling

*I wanted to share this poem that gave me comfort when my first Golden passed around Easter. No doubt your boy is bringing joy to the gates of heaven on this Easter morning.


----------



## Fella 77

PrincessDi said:


> Danny, the second guessing is one of the cruel parts of grieving. When you find yourself in this painful place of grief, I hope that you will realize that: You gave Andy the VERY best care that is possible, you nursed him through many set backs and you gave that boy an amazing life!


So true, and great advice. I struggled with guilt and second guessing when I lost Sadie...


----------



## Sweet Girl

Fella 77 said:


> So true, and great advice. I struggled with guilt and second guessing when I lost Sadie...


I did, too, when Tee died. I thought I would be home free from the guilt stage of grieving - I had done everything possible for her, I adored her, and she had had a wonderful life - no regrets about any of it. And yet... the guilt managed to sneak up on me, about a week or so after she died. I went through a bad time, stuck in the last 36 hours of her life. It took some time, and a good talk with my vet, for me to be able to work through it. Don't hesitate to call your vet and talk it through if you need to. Writing about it here (it's in my "I think I'm losing her thread"), and talking to my vet, were both really helpful. 

You truly did do everything and more for Andy. I can't believe I am writing this, because 8 weeks ago, I couldn't have - but sometimes these cancers are just bigger than any of us, and there is nothing more we _can_ do. You, like I, would have done ANYTHING, right? Sometimes, the options just end. And so we help them pass into a place where they are no longer in pain. It is awful and sad and we miss them forever. But at least, they are no longer sick, no longer tired, no longer feeling nauseous. You did that for Andy. There is no second guessing it was the kindest thing you could have done.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny and Jane - I truly hope you both are doing okay. I hope little Ollie and Katie kisses will help to brighten your dark days a little. I have thought so much about Andy (and Toby) this weekend. Have had a big lump in my throat all weekend.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all so very much.  Even though it's a very very sad time, visiting here has always been, and is now, an uplifting experience. 

I looked up 'The Stages of Grief' in the Rainbow Bridge area (thanks to the angel SM - Claire's Friend). #2. My wife and I had a teary conversation. She reminded me that both internists at the hospital (who knew Andy all this time) said we did everything for him we could possibly do, and more than most people would have. To not 2nd guess ourselves. I'm going to take them at their word. the one regret I'm left with is that I wish I'd have been in town week before last instead of in Michigan, but life calls us where we need to be, and my wife was here loving on him.

I just got word that my cousin Bob, who I was visiting in Michigan last week, went back to Heaven this morning. I'll bet Andy was right there with a wagging tail, offering to show him around. And, of course, offer as much as Bob wants from platters of double cheese and McNuggets. 

On a bright note, like many here, we also had a visit from the Easter bunny:











Ollie 5 minutes later: "HA HA HA HA HA HA!!! FOOLED YA!!!!"":


----------



## Doug

I am sorry to hear about Bob. While we knew that it was coming but it still rocks your world when it finally happens. I'm sure that there were many angels around him ensuring his safe flight to heaven.

Christa and Danny remember that not only are Toby and Andy together with your forum spirit golden friends but also imagine the joyful reunion of your first goldens as they welcomed Toby and Andy at the bridge.

You might also like to check this out which I found very helpful in my raw state.
Petloss.com Monday Candle Ceremony, 


God bless.


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, I am so sorry about your cousin Bob.

(Ollie's pics made me smile)


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear about your cousin. Aw little Ollie is so sweet with his bunny ears. How are the other dogs doing? They must be missing Andy so much


----------



## njoyqd

Ollie is a hoot!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

Love that picture of sweet Ollie! He is so cute! Did miss Katy not like wearing bunny ears? 

I'm very sorry that you lost your cousin. I know that Andy was definitely the first one to greet him. You and your wife did everything imagineable for Andy. Not only did you resuce him, but you went to extreme measues to take care of him and assure that he received the best of care.


----------



## dborgers

Ollie and Katie seem to be doing fine. Thanks for asking  

Little Ollie has been going out of his way to be a comfort dog. Excuse me if I'm repeating myself, but last night he was on my lap when I spontaneously let out a sob and began to cry. Ollie got up immediately and laid on my chest. It was an unmistakeable gesture of comfort. Aw.

I'm past the doubts. We did all we could possibly do for Andy. Now he is eating to his heart's content, feeling like a million bucks, and having a great time. 

I feel Andy's presence now and then for just a moment. I can imagine he's really enjoying the experience of flying wherever he wants to. No airplane required.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I'm very sorry you have also lost your cousin this weekend. I know that you have worried that you weren't with Andy this past week but you were with your cousin and how wonderful that you had one last visit with him. Too much sadness for you in one week. Little Ollie is so cute with her bunny ears on and so sweet to understand your sadness. What a little sweetie-pie. Hugs to you and Jane


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, I'm so sorry you lost your cousin too. Ollie is such a sweetie for comforting you- it's amazing how they always know when something is wrong. You and Jane have been on my mind all weekend-it wasn't that long ago that we were in your shoes..take care of yourselves.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

> Meggie's Mom:
> 
> I looked at the photos of your Andy observing the world and a passage from Dean Koontz' book _A Big Little Life_ immediately came to me. Perhaps you know it? *"May I tell you a wonderful truth about your dog? .... You have been given stewardship of what you in your faith might call a holy soul."*


Cindy, that was my 4th day here. I've never forgotten it since How true it is. Andy was a holy soul full of God's unconditional love, just as Meggie and so many others are and will be forever. Thank you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

So so true. They are special souls that have much to teach us.

Danny, I'm sorry to hear of your cousin's passing. I'm glad you were able to be with him, and of course you know that Andy understands that completely and would not want you to begrudge yourself that visit.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry for the loss of your cousin. Tough few days for you. Glad to see Ollie helping to comfort you!! He looked so darn cute!!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you


----------



## dborgers

As time passes I'd like to post a few pics from Andy's life throughout the 10+ years we were blessed to have him in our lives after his adoption. Mostly, I've posted pics of our times together during this past year and four months and very few of him younger, but I'd like to post some of him over his years with us in the coming weeks as I sort through them.

Here are a few of my favorites from the last year and a half or so:


- Andy and his bro, Buddy, at home in my recording studio. *Laura* adopted Buddy, who'd we'd been fostering, in Dec. 2011 shortly after Andy's diagnosis. One of the most heartwarming experiences of my life, and certainly one of the bright light highlights during Andy's lymphoma journey. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/107468-andys-brother-buddy-new-canadian-citizen.html

A client snapped it with her phone, so the quality isn't super, but the shot was precious. Andy enjoyed hanging out in the studio while I worked, and loved the people that came too. He also hung a lot with Jane in her office on the 1st floor :










- Viewing the Earth from 2500 feet. What a view of the Earth he must have had on Friday. Better than any astronaut! :










- The moment he spots a heron near the shore. It got up and flew circles near the sails to keep us away from her nest 200 yards away on shore:










Andy was always curious about the world, taking everything in. In the past year his eyes were beginning to form cataracts, but he took in the world around him with awe and curiosity. 

- This is one of the first pics I ever saw of Andy. The volunteer from the golden retriever rescue (TVGRR) sent them to me in Feb. of 2003 before I met him. Curious George  :










Taken two weeks ago by a friend with his phone in our back yard. Still Curious George:










Waiting for breakfast in the morning. Food was one of his greatest passions. You could hear his lips smacking in anticipation  :


----------



## ChoppersMOM

Danny and Jane,
I haven't been on in quite some time... I am just now catching up... Although I am a little behind... I send my condolences. I just wanted you to know how very special Andy was to me from this side of my computer and y'all as well. I have been through some tough times the last little while and y'all were a big help and inspiration. I was always so happy to see that when anyone was having problems with their Golden Andy's dad was always helpful and thoughtful. God bless you all during this time. I'm at work finishing up my night-shift with tears streaming for Andy's family! Run free Andy, look for Chopper!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I am so very sorry to hear about your Cousin!
Love the pictures of Andy-I don't think I know of any other dogs that have had a fun time on a boat or airplane!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Danny, more gentle hugs coming your way for your cousin's passing. 

I will love seeing the photos of Andy that you share with us. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great pics of Andy! Can't wait to see more!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good Morning Danny and Jane, The pictures of Andy are precious, would love to see more, Please! HUGS for all of you!


----------



## hockeybelle31

dborgers said:


> I feel Andy's presence now and then for just a moment. I can imagine he's really enjoying the experience of flying wherever he wants to. No airplane required.


Just when I thought I couldn't cry anymore for Andy and Toby... 

That is such a beautiful image. I can see them both flying around, barking with sheer joy. I spent a lot of time this weekend telling Fannin how much I love him. His life is too short to squander a single moment of happiness.


----------



## Karen519

*Jane and Danny*

Thinking of Jane and Danny, this morning!!
I love Andy's pictures.
This poem that Chopper's Mom posted, is so touching:
Speak to my baby softly, please
with a hug and warm hello.
He's a special gift to you, dear Lord 
from me-who loved him so.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Danny ...just wondering if my PM went through ....


----------



## PrincessDi

just love those pictures of sweet Andy enjoying life!!


----------



## kadence and scout

So sorry for your loss of Andy We just lost our 9 year old golden,Kadence to T-cell Lymphoma,on January 30,2013.


----------



## dborgers

kadence and scout said:


> So sorry for your loss of Andy We just lost our 9 year old golden,Kadence to T-cell Lymphoma,on January 30,2013.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I love seeing the pictures of Andy. Please keep them coming. (of course I love the picture with Andy's arm around my Buddy...so sweet). How are you and Jane (and Katie & Ollie) doing?


----------



## dborgers

We're all hanging in there, Laura. Thanks  You know how it is. Smiling one moment, crying the next.

I just stepped on the side deck. Gorgeous, warm, sunny day. For some reason, the rays and warmth on my face made me cry, knowing he's somewhere out there beyond the sun. Just the kind of day I'd take Andy out to the lake. I have to remind myself to remember the many, many thousands of days like this I was blessed to watch him have a great time, and the extra days of life modern medicine provided him. A blessing.

This past year his arthritis was getting worse. Not just in his hips and joints, but also in his toes. We had to be careful to not spend too much time outside when it was nippy.

This is another shot taken week before last on a sunny day. Doesn't he shine like gold? His spirit was so incredibly bright I'll bet I'd need a hearty pair of sunglasses to see him now.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Danny, Andy is surely making the Rainbow Bridge as bright as can be, and the stars in the evening are brighter because of him! 
Thinking of you and Jane as always, HUGS!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Andy was a gorgeous boy, for sure! I wonder if he's full of McNuggets yet?
He's surely watching over you and Jane, along with Katie and Ollie. Those first days are so incredibly hard--anything can bring the tears.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for sharing the photos of Andy, the more the better  What a beautiful boy he was. The one with him hugging Buddy captivates his sweet and gentle personality so well!


----------



## coppers-mom

Andy was pure gold - inside and out.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope Ollie is living up to his namesake and bringing you peace.


----------



## Dwyllis

I'm so sorry about Andy. What an amazing dog he was & you were surely blessed to have him in your life, as he was to have you all. Crying as I type this. I haven't been on the forum for a couple of weeks ...work & settling in our lovely new rescue girl Zoe, so I was not aware of Andy's relapse. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## dborgers

> Andy was a gorgeous boy, for sure! I wonder if he's full of McNuggets yet?


I'd think that in Heaven you get to eat all you want of whatever you want and never get full. Drive Thrus where you never have to pay and the treats are already ready when you pull up 

Andy's vet of 10 years just called. A wonderful, caring vet and staff. He said only Andy's immune system could have fought off a viral infection as strong as the one that hit his GI tract, and that Andy simply didn't have a good enough one to do it with the chemo and all having diminished his as it did. Also, that he hoped we wouldn't wait like 3 years to get another golden. 

It'll be hard to find another with Andy's spirit. Our first golden, Buddy, and Andy were very much alike. Super sweet and gentle to the whole world. Our next two rescues, who both ended up having cancer and were only with us for 7 months each, were more reserved, but only because they had leukemia and cancer, respectively, and didn't feel well much of the time. Aw, poor guys. They did chow down on pot roast and go swimming, though.

Little Henry was dropped off at a vet's office. His owner never came inside. Henry was probably lonely for him. Trevor had leukemia, something it took a month and a few grand for vets to figure out. He had little energy, and for good reason. Leukemia sucks. Our wonderful vet, Dr. James Root of Root Animal Hospital in Goodlettsville, TN, and his tech, Angie, good naturedly fought over whose golden would be the blood donor when Trevor got blood transfusions to give him energy and red blood cells. 

They were both sweet dogs, but for the reasons explained didn't have the time or emotional and physical well beings for their truest golden colors to shine. Poor guys. They knew they were loved though. Trevor and I sat up his last night. His tail swished nonstop. Trevor's coat was like straw and he was rail thin. Chained up his entire life. I'd guess he was 12 or 13 at the time we adopted him. By the time he went to the Bridge, his coat was so shiny and full, and his heart was happy. He'd eaten oodles of pot roast (LOVED it!). I wish he'd have been able to feel better, but Dr. Root gave him excellent palliative care and he learned what it was like to be loved and doted on and comfortable as possible.

Andy was an especially bright and gentle spirit. I hope when we're ready we'll be able to find another incredibly sweet and gentle spirit like him. 

Ollie is on my lap right now. Sweet little guy  He and Katie have been playing tug-of-war most of the afternoon. He's really good for her. 

Thank you for the kind words. Having this sight has been and continues to be a blessing. Thank you


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> I'd think that in Heaven you get to eat all you want of whatever you want and never get full. Drive Thrus where you never have to pay and the treats are already ready when you pull up
> 
> Andy's vet of 10 years just called. A wonderful, caring vet and staff. He said only Andy's immune system could have fought off a viral infection as strong as the one that hit his GI tract, and that Andy simply didn't have a good enough one to do it with the chemo and all having diminished his as it did. Also, that he hoped we wouldn't wait like 3 years to get another golden.
> 
> It'll be hard to find another with Andy's spirit. Our first golden and Andy were very much alike. Super sweet and gentle to the whole world. our next two rescues, who both ended up having cancer and were only with us for 7 months each, were more reserved.
> 
> Andy was an especially bright and gentle spirit. I hope when we're ready we'll be able to find another incredibly sweet and gentle spirit like him.
> 
> Ollie is on my lap right now. Sweet little guy  He and Katie have been playing tug-of-war most of the afternoon. He's really good for her.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. Having this sight has been and continues to be a blessing. Thank you


Andy just GLOWS in that picture! I am sure Andy will send you a Golden that needs you and Jane and vice versa! Hope Andy and all of our fur kids are getting their fill of chicken mcnuggets!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I love the pictures of Andy. Keep them coming. 

And I am so sorry about your cousin. Too much sadness in your midst these days. 



dborgers said:


> Andy's vet of 10 years just called. A wonderful, caring vet and staff. He said only Andy's immune system could have fought off a viral infection as strong as the one that hit his GI tract, and that Andy simply didn't have a good enough one to do it with the chemo and all having diminished his as it did. Also, that he hoped we wouldn't wait like 3 years to get another golden.
> 
> It'll be hard to find another with Andy's spirit. Our first golden and Andy were very much alike. Super sweet and gentle to the whole world. our next two rescues, who both ended up having cancer and were only with us for 7 months each, were more reserved.
> 
> Andy was an especially bright and gentle spirit. I hope when we're ready we'll be able to find another incredibly sweet and gentle spirit like him.


Isn't it wonderful to have such a caring vet? I hope you don't wait three years either. You'll know when it's time. I agree - it will be hard to find another like Andy. I feel the same way about Tee. But I know even more than that - she made me love having a dog so much. I know there will never be another Tesia, but hopefully some day, there will be another dog who I'll love just as much, maybe just in a different way. I have a feeling you'll find another sweet and gentle spirit, too. When you're ready. And I have a really good feeling Andy will help let you know when it's that time. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Danny, I've been thinking of you & Jane, Katie & Ollie all weekend. 

Andy was a gift. He brought golden joy to everyone who met him. 

Ollie looked adorable in his bunny ears. I'm glad you guys have him & Katie to go through this with you. You have us all as well.

I'd love to see more pictures of our Andy!


----------



## vrmueller

I am just reading this now and I am so very sorry to hear of Andy's passing. My heartfelt sympathy to your whole family. You and Andy have been such an inspiration. My friend's boxer was just diagnosed with Lymphoma and they are waiting for what type. I told her about you all and said I would get Andy's protocol. I am just so sorry...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sorry for the loss of your cousin, thinking of you, hugs.


----------



## PrincessDi

coppers-mom said:


> Andy was pure gold - inside and out.


Could not have said it better than Copper's mom!


----------



## hubbub

Just lovely pictures of Andy - thank you


----------



## GoldensGirl

Over the years and watching the passing of most of the beings I have loved, I have developed a certainty that death is hard on those left behind but not for those who pass. The challenges are on this side of the passage, not the other. Andy and your cousin have the best of it and you are left remembering, but such a fine remembering it is. It's Andy that you remember, after all, and a cousin whom you're sure made it to heaven. 

Andy is watching over you, wanting you to remember the many many joys of his life and eager to guide you to another very lucky Golden friend. The rest of us would be so blessed to have a guardian angel like Andy!

Take a few deep breaths, holding Andy in your thoughts. Celebrate his life, as I know you do. And watch for the signs that he is with you still. Forever. And always.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Lilliegrace

Have just returned from abroad. My heart goes out to you. Lots of prayers to wish my precious Andy God speed to Rainbow Bridge.

With all our love

BS and G


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, I am also thinking about you guys and am grieving with you.
Thank you for the beautiful pictures of Andy.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Carpe diem Andy wherever you are

Hope you have your Red Baron scarf on


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny, Jane, Kate and Ollie, I know that Andy is watching over you from the Rainbow Bridge, in between his swimming and playing with Smooch and Snobear!


----------



## Fella 77

Danny..You guys are wonderful, loving people to adopt and care for so many animals, regardless of their medical problems.... you never gave up on them and were determined to make sure they were spoiled and loved and knew it. I always say..in this world, there are animal owners..and then there are animal lovers. When we were thinking about adopting older dogs, my wife was a little reluctant at first, but I convinced her that it was a good thing to do...it doesn't matter how long you have them for..all that matters is that they need a home and to know they are loved and wanted...that's whats most important. Sure I would wish for as many years as I can have with them..but as long as they are happy..then I am happy.


----------



## jealous1

Thank y'all for all of the love and care you have and are willing to give. I agree with your vet and hope you don't wait for three years to find your next golden; I'm sure Andy will have a hand in leading you to him/her.

Even though our last couple of adoptees have been younger, the majority of our crew are seniors. Each has come to us with an unknown history, a little thin, terrible coats, and very wary of us. It has been wonderful to watch the transformation in each and it always continues to amaze me the capacity these animals have to forgive us two-legged creatures.


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, thank you so much for your support, especially since you are going through the same grief. It really means a lot to my family and me.

I am also keeping you all in my thoughts and am with you in spirit as well. 

I wonder if Andy has shown Toby how to fly.


----------



## dborgers

*The Three Snoozers*

This pic was taken last week. Andy was always hanging with either me or my wife, Jane. Always in a comfortable place. This was a typical moment in our house.

The outpouring has been so incredibly heartwarming. You are truly the most amazing people in the world. Thank you from the bottom of our hearts 

The three snoozers:


----------



## dborgers

This was taken Tuesday as he finished a bowl of chicken and rice in Jane's office. Typical of his eating style: not a single molecule of food was left in the dish. The nap in the previous photo followed shortly afterwards. 











As you can see, when he locked his attention onto food in the vicinity, his look never wavered, tail in constant wagging mode. Yes, he did get some chips, but I was hypnotized by those eyes and the rhythm of his tail in constant motion LOL


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> This pic was taken last week. Andy was always hanging with either me or my wife, Jane. Always in a comfortable place. This was a typical moment in our house.
> 
> The outpouring has been so incredibly heartwarming. You are truly the most amazing people in the world. Thank you from the bottom of our hearts
> 
> The three snoozers:


Andy belonged to all of us, too, you know. As I learned with my Charlie, that happens when you post about an ailing dog over a long period of time. The dog you cherish and fight for develops a following of people who come to love him. Andy and you became a part of our lives and it is hard for us to let go, too.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## cgriffin

Precious pictures, Danny.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just loved seeing the pictures of sweet Andy! Glad that you were able to sneak a picture of Katie as well!! Andy will always be part of all of our lives. Thanks so much again for sharing him with us and allowing us to travel this journey with you all! I hope that you and Jane did ok today. Kept thinking about you both today.


----------



## dborgers

TY  We haven't gotten his ashes back yet, so I suspect it'll be tomorrow.

The honor was all mine. Ya'll have blessed us with your kindness


----------



## hubbub

Oh my gosh! I'd forgotten about his punk rock ultrasound shaving  Hannah's going for hers next week - I'll be sure to remind them to cut carefully. For my vanity not hers


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Thank you for sharing Andy with us.


----------



## dborgers

It's something how Andy was going through the same thing exactly a year ago at this time. Ultrasounds. Shaved belly. At the vet nearly every day. And as some of you may remember, he ended up in the hospital for a few days. I thought we would lose him then. It was 50/50 whether he'd recover enough to come home. I so wanted him to be able to enjoy the summer and swim. And he did!!

Wow, we got an extra year with him after that. Amazing. All the prayers and positive vibes sent his way helped. No doubt. Thank you


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> It's something how Andy was going through the same thing exactly a year ago at this time. Ultrasounds. Shaved belly. At the vet nearly every day. And as some of you may remember, he ended up in the hospital for a few days. I thought we would lose him then. It was 50/50 whether he'd recover enough to come home. I so wanted him to be able to enjoy the summer and swim. And he did!!
> 
> Wow, we got an extra year with him after that. Amazing. All the prayers and positive vibes sent his way helped. No doubt. Thank you


Danny: I noticed that, too! So glad that Andy enjoyed swimming!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Love all of the pictures of the NAPPERS!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma-409.html
Is that Katie or Ollie watching Andy as he was napping?


----------



## HolDaisy

Lovely photos of Andy. The one of him waiting for food reminds me so much of Daisy, that was a very familiar sight when we were eating lol. Andy really did pick up quite a fan club on this forum and we will never forget him or want to stop talking about him ever! Keep the photos and stories coming


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I love the sweet picture of all the puppies napping together. Just warms my heart. I'm so glad you were able to get this picture.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all for being you  We're still waiting for Andy's ashes. 

We ordered out for Mexican last night. When I opened the sack and saw the chips they always include I had a moment. I remembered this pic of the last time Andy got a chip a couple weeks ago. Can't help but chuckle. Too funny.


----------



## MercyMom

I know that I am late getting back to this. Easter weekend was nuts and I am just getting caught up with things today. 

I wanted to say that I will also miss Andy licking the ice cream cones and the peach yogurt. I will miss how he greeted the children at the lake and how he said hello to the veterinarians. I will miss his ball fetching. May the memories of Andy last a lifetime!


----------



## MercyMom

dborgers said:


> Chicken nugget flashback :
> 
> ANDY 1 YEAR LYMPHOMA SURVIVAL PARTY!! FIESTA!!!! - YouTube


Oh yes, I remember that!


----------



## MercyMom

Danny, I wanted to say I'm sorry for your cousin's passing.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

dborgers said:


> Thank you all for being you  We're still waiting for Andy's ashes.
> 
> We ordered out for Mexican last night. When I opened the sack and saw the chips they always include I had a moment. I remembered this pic of the last time Andy got a chip a couple weeks ago. Can't help but chuckle. Too funny.


Danny:

What a great Andy pic! I love the way his lips are curled-


----------



## njoyqd

Oh! I so love this picture!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dborgers

Ya, that was a wide chip. I snapped the pic about 1/2 a second too late. The tortilla chip being so wide made his teeth show and look like a Hollywood smile. Too funny. My buddy with the sailboat just came and dragged me to lunch where I used to take Andy and sit outside. He loved the smoked turkey


----------



## cgriffin

Great and funny picture of Andy, it made me smile 

Thank you for everything, thank you for your support, it means a lot to me.
I am also with you guys in spirit and thinking of you, big hugs to you all from me also.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldensGirl said:


> Andy belonged to all of us, too, you know. As I learned with my Charlie, that happens when you post about an ailing dog over a long period of time. The dog you cherish and fight for develops a following of people who come to love him. Andy and you became a part of our lives and it is hard for us to let go, too.
> 
> Hugs and prayers,
> Lucy


I could not agree more with this. It is quite something to wake up thinking about someone else's dog - someone you only know from here - wondering if they are doing better, home from the hospital, having a good eating day. 



dborgers said:


> TY  We haven't gotten his ashes back yet, so I suspect it'll be tomorrow.
> 
> The honor was all mine. Ya'll have blessed us with your kindness


The day Tee was cremated and I brought home her ashes was both really hard and really helpful to me. I did reach a sense of some peace that day. It was so sad seeing her again - but good, too - and when it was all over and I was driving home with her ashes, it felt almost like I had accomplished another step in the grieving process. I hope it is that way for you, too. 

I loved the photos, by the way. The one of him sleeping so peacefully melted my heart.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Love the picture of Andy!
So glad you went out to lunch.


----------



## dborgers

*Check this out*

Claire's Friend just wrote to tell me that Hollie Pfau, author of "Pure Gold", will be donating the proceeds from online sales made at her website this month to TVGRR (Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue) in Andy's name!! We adopted Andy from TVGRR (and 2 others before him). SM may be putting up a thread (?), but here's the info below.

Please pass the word. Thank you.

*TO PURCHASE "PURE GOLD" and help support golden rescue in Andy's name:*
Pure Gold - Adventures With Six Rescued Golden Retrievers

"Inspired by the lives, antics and talents of her six rescued or second-hand golden retrievers, Holli Pfau wrote _Pure Gold_ to support the efforts of Golden Retriever Rescue and other dog rescue and adoption programs."

Thank you thank you, Claire's Friend!!!  It's a wonderful book.


----------



## njoyqd

What a wonderful gesture! 
I'm ordering!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I bought the book a couple of weeks ago...it was a great read! Her life was altered because of her goldens. Just like the rest of us.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I just bought it for my Nook! I can't wait to read it!


----------



## Karen519

*Pure Gold*

What a beautiful gesture, Claire's Friend!


----------



## Fella 77

I love that picture of Andy eating the chip..


----------



## PrincessDi

That's WONDERFUL SM!! It is an amazing read!! I know that this made Andy smile down from the bridge!!


----------



## *Laura*

What an amazing gesture. ....in Andy's name. How wonderful. I'll be ordering this book and can't wait to read it


----------



## dborgers

Just pulled out the first of the gazillion photos. This was a typical scene at our house anytime food was out or even a hint of it.. Jane, like Mother Nature, attracting all the fur kids. Taken about 8 years ago just before Katie wandered into our lives, Daisy and Sandy looking on expectanly.. Andy was always where the food is, saying "I'm IN!" with his eyes and tail, right in the middle of the action.


----------



## dborgers

Andy being a squatter in one of Katie's beds, about 2008. He was pretty chunky. We didn't know how he'd put on the weight at about 100 pounds. Caught him hiding in the dining room, then commando crawling through the living room and into the den to finish up Daisy, Sandy, and Katie's dinners. Mystery solved. He'd been doing it for some time, evidently.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny:

Great pics of Andy!! Don't think he fits in Katie's bed!


----------



## swishywagga

Danny the pictures are just great, taken so naturally with Andy just being Andy perfect!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the great pictures. Andy in the little dog bed, hm, looks familiar 
I think both our boys had a sense of humor


----------



## HolDaisy

What a lovely gesture from the author and Claire's friend for sorting it out. Love all the photos of Andy. My fave is the one of him in Katie's bed  what a crafty little golden stealing everyones dinner.

Hope that you're doing the best that you possibly can.


----------



## dborgers

cgriffin said:


> Thank you for the great pictures. Andy in the little dog bed, hm, looks familiar
> I think both our boys had a sense of humor


You're welcome, Christa. I so enjoyed your video of Toby stealing Dachsi's bed. 

Andy had a great sense of humor, but he took food _very_ seriously.  His eyebrows would scrunch up with a deep look of concern whenever any kind of food was being consumed by Jane or I or friends and family members. Aw. He was such a good boy he always got a bite or two. That look was as if to say: "If I only had ONE bite, my world would change, the sun would come out, my life would be complete." LOL

Above I told how we solved his mysterious weight gain .. how he'd been hiding around the corner from the kitchen in the dining room and commando crawling through the house to the den to finish up the girl's dinners, gaining about 20 or 30 pounds we we baffled by. Took him to the vet. Perfect health, nothing wrong. Then the mystery was solved. He was literally making a point to hide around the corner in the dining room from his dish in the kitchen, being careful to be as stealthy as possible  

Another vivid food related Andy memory happened about 2 years ago:

I heard a commotion in the back/side entryway and went to investigate. While Jane and I left the dining room for a minute to answer the front door, Andy grabbed my complete dinner off the dining room table, carried it horizontally in his mouth from the dining room, through the kitchen, and to the entry to the side deck, where he was trying to figure out how to get it through the dog door. All without spilling a morsel of food, As good a carrying job as any waiter ever did. LOL

He never counter surfed once, but Andy never, ever missed an opportunity to eat. Lunch I bought for clients that were nothing but empty sacks if I left momentarily, an entire birthday cake .. candles and all. 

Remember at the end of the sailing video where he grabbed the entire fish sandwich I bought for him? LOL After that was gone, he took up camp in front of my buddy, Jonathan. Who accidentally dropped half of his burger off the container. Jonathan never had a chance to grab it. Andy was thrilled by the Manna from Heaven


----------



## HolDaisy

Love your food related stories of Andy haha! He sure was a great character. I can just picture him trying to get your plate of food through the dog door aswell  Daisy was really good with food and items and never stole anything. However, Sammy is a very different story as you will find out when I update his thread very soon :doh: :uhoh:


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Danny!

Andy's antics make me chuckle


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love the Andy photos and memories!

I just ordered the book for my Kindle!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I love Andy stories & pictures!! Our Jake was so food driven that he learned how to open our fridge. We came home on evening to an open, almost empty refrigerator. Throughout the house were empty containers & wrappers (I'm pretty sure that Lillie must have helped him out). Oh, and he ate an entire turkey as well. We put a baby lock on it. He'd still try & nudge it open with his nose. After our son neglected to lock the fridge one evening, Jake helped himself to a whole package of chicken thighs (his supper for a couple of nights), I put a sign on our back door that read "did you lock the fridge?". It got a lot of laughs from our friends.

Oh, our sweet, crazy babies.


----------



## *Laura*

Aww - I love Andy stories.


----------



## PrincessDi

I heard a commotion in the back/side entryway and went to investigate. While Jane and I left the dining room for a minute to answer the front door, Andy grabbed my complete dinner off the dining room table, carried it horizontally in his mouth from the dining room, through the kitchen, and to the entry to the side deck, where he was trying to figure out how to get it through the dog door. All without spilling a morsel of food, As good a carrying job as any waiter ever did. LOL

He never counter surfed once, but Andy never, ever missed an opportunity to eat. Lunch I bought for clients that were nothing but empty sacks if I left momentarily, an entire birthday cake .. candles and all. 

Just reading about this gave me such a giggle!! Andy was a very smart and resourceful boy!! Love hearing stories and seeing pictures of Andy!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love all the great Andy pictures and stories! He certainly was a character when it came to food! What a special boy he was..


----------



## dborgers

Thank you  I'm really happy you got a tickle out of the Andy stories. We have too, not only experiencing them first hand, but reliving them. 

Got word his ashes will be coming home tomorrow (Friday) mid afternoon. 

Here's another pic of Andy. This is within the first month we adopted him in 2003 after a ball playing session. That yellow ball in his mouth is in the signature pic (the one on his back), taken minutes after we got him home the night he was adopted and Andy moved in. He carried it and a stuffed bear everywhere. I have to find the one on his back with his goofy face. He was just ecstatic to be in our yard that first night and have a ball to play with. And so playful and happy. I knew we had a super special boy. A 'velcro dog' from the very first night. 










I'm just beginning the process of going through pics. Scattered on film and several different hard drives.


----------



## SandyK

Love reading Andy stories. Thank you for sharing. Tomorrow will be a bittersweet and sad day for you...but Andy will be home forever where he belongs. Thoughts will be with you.


----------



## PrincessDi

Holding you and Jane in our thoughts and prayers for a very hard day tomorrow and the strength to get through this difficult time.


----------



## Doug

Please know that we will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending warm fuzzy vibes. Actually we have already been doing this knowing that it would be any day now. It will be great to have Andy home but in someways it does make it real all over again. GOOD luck!


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you and Jane on this tough day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Danny and Jane*



SandyK said:


> Love reading Andy stories. Thank you for sharing. Tomorrow will be a bittersweet and sad day for you...but Andy will be home forever where he belongs. Thoughts will be with you.


Danny and Jane: What SandyK said is so true-bittersweet and sad day, but Andy will be home-remember I'm here!

I love Andy's stories and pictures-love the picture of Andy and his yellow ball, taking up residence on the couch, the day you got him!!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you.  I'll be posting pics of Andy over time. I found some really nice ones that cover his life from 2003 and on. He was a handsome young man at 2 or 3 when we adopted him. I still thought he was handsome as a senior too, like Cesar Romero 

Thank you for the good thoughts today. 

*Please give Christa (CGRiffin) a lot of support today*. She's bringing Toby's ashes home today. His was an unexpected passing, and I know she'll be having an even harder time than we will.

*Toby's thread: *
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-center/153146-toby-his-arthritis-issues.html

You are the best people on Earth


----------



## Mac'sdad

dborgers said:


>


Your are now reborn ... between the both of you ...you are now "DANDY"
forever together ....


----------



## Fella 77

Danny ..really enjoying the pictures and memories of Andy..that story of him carrying the dinner plate through the house and trying to figure out how to get it outside made me laugh! Good vibes to you and yours on bringing Andy home today..It was tough for me when I went to get Sadie..lots of tears..hoping it goes better for you..


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you all today, sending hugs x


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I love the story of Andy carrying the dinner plate, too!! A female Samoyed we had adopted, named Munchkin,once took an entire bowl of tuna fish off the counter and ate it, without getting a piece on the floor. Munchkin had been a stray, poor baby girl and she was food obsessed, and so was our Smooch!


----------



## cgriffin

Both our boys dying within a day of each other, being returned home the same day. I don't even know what to think. 
We will be with you in spirit on this bittersweet day as well.
Thank you for your continued support.


----------



## dborgers

The past several days the last cold rains of winter have fallen with seeming endlessness. 

As I cry, the sun dries the tears on my face. The birds have begun singing to their mates, buds burst forth on trees, grass begins to grow. The Earth begins to renew on the first warm day of Spring. The cycle of Earthly life continues.

As I wait for Andy's Earthly remains, it's a perfect metaphor of the sadness tempered by memories of the beautiful spirit that is Andy. A spirit that lives on. A spirit so bright I have no doubt I'll be awed by its beauty the next time I see him ... moments after I draw my last breath.

Meggie's Mom wrote this to me within the first couple days of Andy's lymphoma diagnosis, when the hard reality of life's impermanence fell heavy on our hearts. Meggie's story gave us hope. Cindy's love and care for Meggie so inspirational.

She posted this quote from Dean Koontz in those early days. A beautiful reminder of what was really going on all these years. 
*
"May I tell you a wonderful truth about your dog? .... You have been given stewardship of what you in your faith might call a holy soul." *

Jane and I were so very blessed to have witnessed Andy filling our home and the hearts of everyone he met with never ending grace, joy, and love that never ceased to amaze. Now that he's Home, we thank God for allowing us the opportunity to help him fulfill his mission during his time on Earth.

What a gift.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Just beautiful Danny! ((HUGS))


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

A gift, indeed...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Welcome home!*

Welcome Home, Andy!

I think that all dogs are Holy Souls! What Meggie's Mom wrote you was very beautiful and so, so, true!

My thoughts are with you and Jane, Danny!


----------



## dborgers

Kitty just called. She'll be here in about half an hour, 3 pm CST.

I just got back from the bank. Andy loved riding with me everywhere, and he always wagged his tail in the drive thru line at the bank because he knew he was going to get a biscuit. They all loved him there. I told them the news and they sent a biscuit to place in the box with his remains.

There was a car in front of me all the way home with a happy dog in the backseat, running from side to side, his tail in constant motion. When I stopped at a stoplight, he stuck his head out the window, looked at me for some time, wagging his tail for all he was worth. It was beautiful.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Is Kitty bringing Andy to you?
I think Andy sent that dog riding in front of you with the wagging tail, as a sign he is o.k. and happy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you on this very difficult day. It's very strange when their ashes come home, heartbreaking but also you can take comfort in knowing that he is back where he loved to be, where he belongs.


----------



## dborgers

Andy's Earthly remains are at home now. Thank you for thinking of us. 

Andy about 2005 or 2006, somewhere between 5 and 6 years old. The boy who beat lymphoma.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Glad Andy is home where he belongs...bittersweet times. Thinking of you.....


----------



## swishywagga

God bless you dear Andy, you are home now sweet boy xx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He was a gorgeous boy! Thinking of you and Jane...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

Andy definitely DID beat Lymphoma!! The 3 of you have been in my thoughts all day. Holding you all in our hearts on this very bittersweet day.


----------



## Fella 77

Welcome home Andy..you are where you belong forever, with the people that will never stop loving you..


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Jane. I'm glad he's home, his spirit will always be around you and his memories will live on forever. Andy did beat lymphoma and he didn't let it spoil his life for a moment! He walked around with a big smile on his face and his tail wagging. He eat his favourite home cooked food and his mcchicken nuggets, he went swimming, sailing, flying! He was a brave and inspirational boy who we will always remember.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Andy is home with you were he belongs.
Toby is home as well.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm so glad that Andy is home, where he belongs. It is bittersweet, but in my eyes the circle is now complete. Sweet boy, I love the pictures. You & Jane are in our thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I am so glad that Andy is home with you!


----------



## vrmueller

I wish you and your wife peace now that Andy is home. He knew what a lucky boy he was to have you both in his life. To love and to cherish him in sickness and in health. May he run as fast as he can now.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Such a hard time it is, given the depth of your loss. You and Jane will be in my thoughts a lot tonight. I am glad that Andy is with you again, though in truth he has never left you for a moment. He is nestled in your heart where he has always been and he watches over you still... now and forever.

The box holding my Charlie's ashes sits a few feet from where it first came to rest when I brought him home. I can't bring myself to move it somewhere else, even though almost two years have passed. 

They fill such a huge space in our hearts when we fight for them. When they have to leave, that space is not empty. They are still there and it takes time to recognize the joy in that presence-that-isn't-present. 

I hope you will keep sharing pictures of Andy and celebrating his life and memory.

Peace be with you.


----------



## dborgers

You are simply amazing people. A heartfelt 'thank you' from Jane and myself. 

Jane and I were just talking about Andy. He lived a long and well lived life. His purpose on Earth was to spread unconditional love. Now, perhaps, he'll also be an inspiration to others to adopt rescues. So many beautiful goldens needing to know the love and security of a forever home. 

My hope is that Andy will also be an inspiration to others whose goldens are diagnosed with lymphoma, providing a bright light of hope as Meggie's story did for me the night I got the news about Andy's lymphoma and was blessed enough to find GRF. That it can be battled and life lived fully throughout. 

His mission is complete. Andy left the world a better place than he found it when he was born. I looked up to Andy as a spiritual being and messenger of God's love. He's been and will continue to be an example I aspire to live up to. 

You all mean a lot to me. What a beautiful experience you've made Andy's journey. You're what makes this the best site in the world. God bless you.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

You & Andy & Jane have been such an inspiration to many of us. Thank you so much for sharing his story & journey. Andy was a saint in a golden's body. He's home now. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Andy is home with you. Andy definately spread his love across the miles. He was a strong and brave boy that I admired for beating his cancer with the gusto he gave to life...a life you and Jane helped him to have the moment you rescued him!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm glad Andy is back with you. It is a source of comfort, I have found. 

I think of you and Jane often. I hope you are doing better. I know it takes time. He was such a special dog. He'll live on in your heart - and many hearts here.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> You are simply amazing people. A heartfelt 'thank you' from Jane and myself.
> 
> Jane and I were just talking about Andy. He lived a long and well lived life. His purpose on Earth was to spread unconditional love. Now, perhaps, he'll also be an inspiration to others to adopt rescues. So many beautiful goldens needing to know the love and security of a forever home.
> 
> My hope is that Andy will also be an inspiration to others whose goldens are diagnosed with lymphoma, providing a bright light of hope as Meggie's story did for me the night I got the news about Andy's lymphoma and was blessed enough to find GRF. That it can be battled and life lived fully throughout.
> 
> His mission is complete. Andy left the world a better place than he found it when he was born. I looked up to Andy as a spiritual being and messenger of God's love. He's been and will continue to be an example I aspire to live up to.
> 
> You all mean a lot to me. What a beautiful experience you've made Andy's journey. You're what makes this the best site in the world. God bless you.


Danny & Jane: I am so happy that Andy is home with you. Andy fulfilled his mission well, being your spiritual guide, as you both are unbelievably kind and loving!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Andy will always be remembered by so many!


----------



## Doug

Our thoughts are still with you. 
It is so hard when these pups have become so dependent on us. We hovered over them reading their expressions, enticing them to eat, constantly thinking of ways to make them comfortable and as happy as can be and then as soon as they came into our lives they are gone again. 
I know that Andy is enjoying the rewards of his retirement but gee it sucks for those left behind even for those who have grown to love him from afar.


----------



## PrincessDi

Am so glad that Andy is back with you and Jane. Thought about you all so much yesterday, knowing how difficult it would be. Just want to assure you that Andy will live forever in your hearts and all of our hearts as well. I feel so privledged to follow you all on this difficult journey. Andy will always be an inspiration and remembered for beating cancer!! Andy and you and Jane led such a valiant fight and cancer DID NOT win!!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all so much 

Here are a few more pics of Andy.

We threw a farewell party for Buddy, a beautiful boy we were fostering who was adopted by GRF's *Laura*, thanks to this site. Buddy's Story: on GRF. 

After a meal of pot roast, Jane and I tried to get a group shot. 

Katie was trying to boogie every 2 seconds. I'd call Andy and Buddy's attention to get them to face the camera, and like the good boys they were they'd jump off the couch and come with tails wagging. Well, this went on for a good half an hour, Jane and I laughing every minute.

This shot was taken about 10 minutes into it. Katie was the one holding up the action. Andy and Buddy finally just laid down. The looks on their faces are priceless.

Andy: "How'd she ever get this gig?". Buddy: "She must know the director" LOL











As I explained, Andy and Buddy were top notch pros. We got several shots of the two of them. Here's one of my favorites from that day - the day before I met *Laura* and her two lovely daughters halfway between Nashville and Toronto, Ontario, in Lima, OH, so Buddy could go to his new forever home. Where he is living the life of a prince! 










The one shot we managed to get with all three. I swear Katie must have been Greta Garbo in a past life. She HATES cameras!! LOL










In keeping with the Christmas theme, here's a shot from the mid 2000's of Andy with a typical "I love you SO much" look, Christmas bow on his head. 










Andy loving on my MIL:


----------



## dborgers

I hope it's okay to remind everyone that thanks to GRF angel, Claire's Friend, all proceeds from book sales of "*Pure Gold*" purchased at author Holli Pfau's website this month will go to the golden rescue organization Andy was adopted from - *TVGRR*, here in Tennessee.

Please take a moment to visit *Pure Gold - Adventures With Six Rescued Golden Retrievers*. It's a great book!

If you already own the book or prefer to make a tax deductible donation to TVGRR you can make a *"Memorial Donation" to TVGRR in Andy's name*.

Thank you

Danny and Jane


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love the photos Danny and your story telling. I feel like I was there with you guys when you took these photos. 

Andy, Katie, Buddy and also Ollie all just exude personality and happiness.


----------



## Fella 77

Love Christmas pics..I had a special Christmas collar for Sadie that had jingle bells on it..she loved to wear it but it drove the wife crazy. Andy looks festive in his bow..


----------



## cgriffin

Beautiful pictures and memories, Danny 

I looked for that book at Barnes and Nobles, they had never heard of it. I guess I will have to order it online then. 

Thinking of you guys!


----------



## dborgers

cgriffin said:


> Beautiful pictures and memories, Danny
> 
> I looked for that book at Barnes and Nobles, they had never heard of it. I guess I will have to order it online then.
> 
> Thinking of you guys!


Thank you Christa  We're also thinking of you. I know what a hard time this is for you. Thoughts and prayers and hugs are being sent your way.

BTW, as I understand it, it's the proceeds of sales directly through the PureGold website that will go to TVGRR. What a kind gesture on Holli's part. And thanks to GRF angel Claire's Friend for setting it up. I am blown away. 

The wonderful people at TVGRR rescue over 200 goldens a year. All donations to TVGRR are tax deductible.

I'll be making a memorial donation to TVGRR in both Toby and Andy's names.


----------



## swishywagga

Danny, really loving all the pictures, it's really great that you took so many over the years. Memories to treasure.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny - I'm so glad that Andy is back home with you. I wasn't on yesterday but I thought about you all afternoon. It's a sad but sweet feeling to get them back. ( I know. We have Maddie, Echo & C.U. back with us.). I love the beautiful pictures of Andy and hope you have many more to share with us. ......and thank you for posting the pictures of Buddy and Andy. I love seeing them together. How lucky Buddy was to have spent so many months in your home.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you 

Laura, Buddy is a very, very special boy. Pure love. I'm still blown away by how that all transpired. I said heartfelt prayers the night I got the diagnosis and not only found GRF and all the wonderful people and support here, but Buddy also found a Heaven On Earth home with you. Just amazing. Prayers work. All the extra time Andy got is proof of that as well


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Danny. I will make sure to order the book through that website.

Thank you for your friendship and kindness.


----------



## Jaime2061

I will absolutely order this book. I loved the Christmas pics too. Lol never thought to put a bow on the boys. I do wrap things for them which they unwrap and cracks everyone up every year. Andy was such a gorgeous Golden!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great pictures, Danny! I bought the book, but I haven't started reading it yet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> I love Andy stories & pictures!! Our Jake was so food driven that he learned how to open our fridge. We came home on evening to an open, almost empty refrigerator. Throughout the house were empty containers & wrappers (I'm pretty sure that Lillie must have helped him out). Oh, and he ate an entire turkey as well. We put a baby lock on it. He'd still try & nudge it open with his nose. After our son neglected to lock the fridge one evening, Jake helped himself to a whole package of chicken thighs (his supper for a couple of nights), I put a sign on our back door that read "did you lock the fridge?". It got a lot of laughs from our friends.
> 
> Oh, our sweet, crazy babies.


What a funny story and smart boy! Did Jake wear a Zorro mask so you wouldn't know it was him if he got caught?  

Hollie, looking forward to the food stories 

Thank you all for the kind words, funny stories, and for being here. You're the best. 

And thank you for supporting golden rescue and TVGRR in Andy's memory. Golden retriever rescue groups are angels. TVGRR sure rescued a great boy in Andy


----------



## goldy1

The stories of Andy and you have been inspirational to so many. They've brought me tears but also smiles. Thank you for it all because you've helped me think somewhat differently about the struggles we all face at one time or another. Andy's spirit transcends his little space on earth and has moved into the greater space of forever.

Chance and I send good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I love the old photos. I hope it helps you as it helped me to go back through all the years and see the progression of a happy life. Did you find yourself almost not even recognizing Andy without his sweet white face?? I could not even remember Tesia at all with no grey. I look at her pics from when she was about 4 or 5, and it's like, who is that dog? Strange. But I guess she had a white face for more years than she didn't. 

How are you doing? It's still so fresh, I know. Been thinking about you a lot.


----------



## hubbub

So glad that Andy's found his way back home. I can only imagine the change of dynamics in your home now. Andy was truly an ambassador of love and kindness.


----------



## goldensmum

I didn't post much on this thread, but did follow Andy's story, and am so sorry to see that he is now at the bridge. I have no words that will help, but hope you know that I am thinking of you

Run free and fast Andy and sleep softly


----------



## dborgers

Thank you 

I'd type more, but there's a glitch today that's booting me off after just a minute or so that requires signing in again.

You're the best!!


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'd type more, but there's a glitch today that's booting me off after just a minute or so that requires signing in again.
> 
> You're the best!!


Hope you're doing okay. Ive got the exact same technical fault, it's been driving me mad all day! Will check the technical section and see if anyones mentioned it to the mods.


----------



## Lilliegrace

The journey has ended but the memories live on. Rest easy my furry hero.

God Bless you.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

LOL...we knew it was Jake. When we got home, he was laying on the floor with a huge grin & a full tummy.


----------



## dborgers

The weather is finally nice and warm. The yard was mocking me in the way it seemed to grow 5" in two days. To show it who's boss I gave it a Marine-bootcamp-worthy haircut. I don't believe Ollie had ever heard a lawnmower. He stayed in the back with me as this mysterious thing made a lot of noise and blew grass out. Far enough away so as not be in any danger, of course.

I found well over a dozen of Andy's tennis balls. And walked many steps down memory lane.

The first picture was taken within minutes of Andy arriving at his new home (ours) from his TVGRR foster home in Decatur, Alabama on February 26, 2003, the day his adoption was formalized. I'll post a couple more of that night as time goes on. 

- Andy in the throes of elation at soft grass to roll in and a ball to play with. Oh, the joy, the joy he felt. Me too:











Many, many mornings Andy would be 6" from my face, a tennis ball in his mouth, staring at me, quietly waiting for me to wake up. When I opened my eyes (and Andy was sure I was awake) he'd woo through his tennis ball as his butt swayed and tail wagged. He always got me on my knees in the morning giving thanks for another day as I hugged that bundle of love.  

- A phone shot circa 2007 as I napped on a Sunday afternoon after working on the yard. Andy stuck to me like Velcro most of the time. Below, he's waiting for me to wake up so we can go out and have fun.










You're the best!!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Love hearing about Andy and these pictures are just wonderful.
Andy sure sounds a lot like my Smooch and Tucker!


----------



## Fella 77

I loved that picture of Andy in your signature, now I love it even more seeing it larger and knowing that was when you first brought him home! He looks so happy, like he just got out of jail and he's free! He used to talk to you through the tennis ball..that made me remember how Sadie would bark at people and dogs walking down the street through a tennis ball!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you Karen and David 


> when you first brought him home! He looks so happy, like he just got out of jail and he's free!


That's one of my very favorite shots of Andy. He was a bundle of joy over a ball and soft grass. Our boys and girls have such simple needs to be happy, don't they? He'd only been out of the small kill shelter TVGRR rescued him from for less than two weeks the night I brought him home and took that shot, among others. So much joy. Like your Sadie. I loved her pictures in this thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...port-section/131969-when-does-get-better.html

David and Karen, please give your soft-and-sweet-as-ice-cream fur kids a belly rub from us


----------



## Dallas Gold

Keep the great photos coming!


----------



## dborgers

Pics from another of Andy's sailing voyages. Here, he is helping my buddy Jonathan steer his boat. Typical Andy to be snuggled up next to someone giving them sugar 










Andy keeps an eye on the geese while I steer


----------



## Dallas Gold

An airdog, a sailor dog-- he had so many grand adventures!


----------



## dborgers

I can't recall if I've ever posted any pictures of our previous rescue boys or not.

Buddy wandered in back of Jane's car pulling a chain with a stake on the end of it in 1990, eyes swollen shut from infection. We had him nearly 10 years. He was like Andy; gentle, sweet, and loving. He was the first therapy dog in Nashville and lived to be an estimated 15 years old. He loved to shake people's hands when he met them, and would sit and double high five anyone who asked.











Buddy in a typical moment. He was a tennis ball freak!  :










We adopted Trevor from TVGRR about 3 months after Buddy went to the Bridge. Trevor was in bad shape, having been chained up his entire life. His coat was like straw and he didn't have a lot of energy. Thousands of dollars of tests later it was determined he had leukemia. Dr. Root provided excellent palliative care, and Trevor blossomed into a shiny coated boy with a waggly tail.

Trevor heading in from the back yard with Daisy (who ruled the world and lived to be 18 years old). 

There's quite a story behind this shot, but perhaps another time when things aren't so sad around the forum.










Trevor at the lake. While we were only lucky enough to have him for 7 months before the leukemia got him, he learned to have fun as he experienced fun things for the first time in his life.










This is Henry. We adopted him about 6 weeks after Trevor went to the Bridge. Henry was also with us for 7 months. We helped him to the Bridge after he got sick one morning. It was discovered at the vet's office that day Henry had hemangiosarcoma and was in danger of going at any second. He was a little cutie pie. Smaller than the other goldens we've also been lucky enough to have blessed our lives.









.
This is one of the many other dogs we've fostered who've either shown up at our house or ended up here following the deaths of their owners. Fred was a dachshund whose owner died. He's bandaged up because he made the mistake of biting Daisy, who snapped back and got him in the ear. As a dachshund, there was plenty of ear to grab  He learned to not mess with Daisy, ruler of the world, who died at 18 years old 2 minutes after coming in from the back yard telling the squirrels they'd better behave. 

Fred was adopted about 2 months later to a great home and lived out his days in comfort ... with a female dachshund companion, no less. Lots of funny stuff happened while Fred was here.


----------



## dborgers

And a gentle reminder that the proceeds of all sales of Holli Pfau's book "Pure Gold" _at her website_ this month (signed by the author too) will go to TVGRR, the wonderful golden rescue here in TN that Andy and our other goldens have been adopted from_._

Pure Gold - Adventures With Six Rescued Golden Retrievers


----------



## swishywagga

Danny, the pictures are wonderful, you have made me all teary eyed again! You have given so much love and care to so many, what an amazing difference you have made to these dogs and indeed the world. I wish there were more like you. Sending hugs over.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny-the pictures of all your furbabies are great! What big hearts you and Jane have!


----------



## cgriffin

Wonderful pictures of Andy and all his predecessors! They all had such a great and happy live with you!


----------



## HolDaisy

Love Andy's sailing photos! He really did have the best adventures ever 
Thanks for sharing the pics of all the dogs you have rescued. You've given a wonderful home to lots of dogs in need and must have made such a difference to their lives. You and Jane are such kind and caring people  Hope you're doing okay. Sammy sends you both a big puppy hug. He's had a busy day doing zoomies around the yard and relentlessly attempting to eat rocks :doh:


----------



## dborgers

A pic of Andy and Jane at her birthday party in 2011. Andy was clipped short because he'd been having some skin problems that cleared up with topicals. A couple of cuties, eh? 











Andy licking off the last molecule of the obligatory piece of birthday cake. Aw









PS - The way we've looked at it, our rescues have done far more for us than we've done for them.


----------



## Karen519

*Love the Pictures*

I just love all the pictures, and yes, Jane and Andy are both cuties!
I love hearing about all of your rescues-any dog that ends up belonging to you two is very lucky indeed and very loved!!


----------



## dborgers

Cue: "Beautiful Dreamer" (of food!). Jane prepares Andy and Katie a home cooked dinner. Anxious souls supervise as they patiently wait, crumbs on the floor from treats they had in the meantime.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Your pictures are treasures, one and all. What huge, golden hearts you and Jane have to share your lives with these precious souls. Twice blessed... you and those you've helped. Hugs my friend.... you are most special!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great pics, Danny!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

It's just amazing the amount of love you & Jane have in your hearts. I love, love, love the pictures!


----------



## dborgers

I'm so happy you're enjoying the pics  

I can feel Andy's softness as I look at them myself, and halfway expect him to walk into the room at any time. Smiling as I remember and celebrate Andy's well lived life, but also having "moments" when the reality hits, as many of you can relate to from your own experiences of losing a golden boy or girl. 

It means a lot to log on here and see you all, check up on our GRF puppies and all the other goldens here I've come to care about.

Thank you for being here and sharing Andy's life and times.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Here's a couple of Jake (the snake)































This is Lillie, sweet baby girl










And, Maddie, the beast. Look at those ornery eyes. I love her so much.


----------



## PrincessDi

I particularly love the picture of Jane fixing Andy and Ollie's home cooked meal! Also love the pictures of your bridge kids. All of your kids have been very fortunate to pick you and Jane!! Can definitely relate to the "moments" and feel your pain.


----------



## dborgers

Beautiful pictures of beautiful boys and girls, Maddie's Mom. Just beautiful. Thank you for sharing them 

PrincessDi, Andy and our other dogs have never been farther away than a couple feet from the action when it comes to food. Bet yours are the same. Food and goldens seem to have an incredible bond with each other LOL


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I loved all the pictures of your beautiful rescued fur-babies. Very lucky pups indeed to have found their way into your home


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Smooch LOVED food-as the rescue said, Smooch is FOOD MOTIVATED-understatement of the year!
Tucker, also, is FOOD OBSESSED!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Such a beautiful parade of lucky dogs. They all had such spirit in their eyes. I love the one of Trevor in the lake. He looks like he's thinking, I have hit the jackpot.

I love all the old photos - what great memories they must bring.


----------



## Hilde

So sorry to hear of the loss of Andy. He was an inspiration to me when my wonderful golden boy Sunny was diagnosed with lymphoma in January. Its been two months since we lost Sunny and the house & our hearts are still empty without him. I wish you and your family my sincere condolences.
Found an interesting article today on a study that was done by UC Davis that has found an increase in lymphoma (plus other cancers) in goldens that were neutered before the age of 1. Here is the link: Questioning Traditional Neutering Recommendations for Dogs « speakingforspot.com
Hilde


----------



## dborgers

I'm glad you're enjoying the old photos. Thank you for sharing their lives and memories. 

80 degrees today. Aw. Well, I know Andy's swimming in a warm and beautiful lake to his heart's content between trips to the endless treat buffet. I'm so grateful we had one last warm summer of fun thanks to chemotherapy. It was what I prayed for, and those prayers were answered. There's no doubt in my mind yours helped too. Precious memories.

Remember when Andy met the two little girls who screamed with delight as they played fetch with him by the lake? He sure brought a lot of joy wherever he went:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great video, Danny! Andy sure was having fun!


----------



## PrincessDi

Andy sure brought a lot of joy to all of us here and you allowed us to travel this journey with you! That video of Andy enjoying his swim and his new friends brought a smile to my heart, followed by lots of tears too! Had prayed so hard that Andy would get to enjoy another season of swims, ball playing and treats. I do believe he is doing that all in heaven though to his hearts content with all of our golden angels.


----------



## HolDaisy

Great video, I remember watching it last year and seeing how kind he was with the little girls - bless him, such a sweet boy. Andy had so much fun swimming! I bet he's been swimming lots at the bridge and hopefully he's taught Daisy and she'll be like a pro now too. I can just picture their 2 little faces and floppy ears bobbing along in a lake


----------



## Fella 77

The sheer unadulterated joy of children playing with a dog...Andy's tail couldn't have been wagging any faster! That video made me smile..


----------



## cgriffin

Great video of Andy, he was also such a gentle boy, typical Golden


----------



## *Laura*

Aw ....Andy sure did have fun last summer


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Love the video of Andy with the little girls. What a precious boy!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Andy sure had a great summer last year. You made it extra special for him.

He was so sweet with the little girls...happy boy! He sure loved his peach frozen yogurt. He chomped it right down, didn't he? 

Why don't dogs get brain freeze?


----------



## hubbub

I'm loving all the photos and stories


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad that you and Andy had such a great summer! What wonderful memories.
I wish often that Smooch had loved to swim-she & Snobear just had no desire to go in the pool. Now, our Tonka loves the pool, and Tucker likes it.


----------



## dborgers

Any of you have dreams about your Bridge boys and girls after they were gone?

This morning I woke up from a dream where I was holding Andy as his docs were telling me about a treatment they were giving him that would fix him. Felt so good to hold him.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Yes, I have dreampt about Smooch being there in the room with me!

Did you reach Lea?


----------



## Fella 77

I haven't had any dreams about Sadie ( I think I have sleep apnea so I really never dream) but for a few months after I lost her I kept thinking I saw her in all her favorite spots..maybe I was just wanting her to be there...I would look at the picture window where I would see her sitting on the back of the love seat watching me drive up the hill on my way to work every morning..and the other day I looked at the window like I always do..and there was Jeri..sitting on the love seat watching me drive up the hill...I was crying the whole ride to work...


----------



## dborgers

Fella: Ya, I expect Andy to walk into the room at any time.

Karen: I did reach Lea. The scenic flight for Maxx is all arranged


----------



## coppers-mom

I have just spent some time browsing Andy's thread.
Sure it brought tears, but also smiles and a few outright laughs.
Thanks once again Andy for brightening my day.:smooch:


----------



## Doug

I dreamed that my first dog was being looked after happily by another family that lived on a farm after I was unable to heal and save him. I hope that the healing angels are indeed looking after him happily in heaven on a farm.

I heard a woof after Tia passed but I think that it was more of my wishes coming through in my dreams. It was still a gift to hear her again. It must have felt so good to hold Andy in your arms again.

I hope that Andy is being held by the souls that love him (which includes part of your energy) the most while working on restoring and his energy back to full soul capacity but I suspect that this would have been done by now

I wonder if you have read the book "Journey of Souls"?

HUGS!


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that Andy came to visit you in your dream, it must have been good to see him again and know that he is okay at the bridge. Yes, when we lost Daisy I dreamt about her a few times.


----------



## Zuca's mom

I'm so sorry. I just saw this. Danny, I know you were the best dad ever. Andy loved you but he is in a better place. I pray for comfort for all of you.


----------



## cgriffin

The first night after Toby died, I woke up because I thought I heard Toby's "woof", the kind of "woof" he would give me when he was outside and he wanted me to come out or help him up the stairs.
I have not had an actual dream about him yet. 

I have taken a nap a few times in the afternoon, when I thought I heard Toby. I used to do take naps with Toby and the other boys, it was our quiet time when I was not busy. Toby would wake me up by sticking his blond face into mine or he would be rolling around on the carpet and kicking his legs up into the air or paws scratching against the wall and his oh so precious rooh-ing. 
I purposely am trying to take a nap now just so I can hear Toby and his waking up routine. 

I have had dreams about my previous Goldens in the past, usually I was trying to find them and could not or something happened to them and I woke up crying. 

I would love to have a dream where I could cuddle my Toby again.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I did - the first two or three nights after Tesia died, I had many dreams about her. I woke up crying several times through the nights out of dreams about her.


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that you were able to hold Andy again in your dreams. I had a dream a short time after we lost Di. Was just holding her and stoking her beautiful fur. Felt so good.


----------



## dborgers

We're gonna get pounded with severe weather this afternoon and into the evening. Katie has taken up residence inches from me. She wasn't storm sensitive when she wandered into our yard, limping, but learned from her big brother Andy she needed to be. Ollie seems immune.

Andy must have been kept outside during his first couple of years. He was incredibly storm sensitive and even feared rain. When rain or thunder came through while I slept, I'd wake up from a dream about getting smothered only to find Andy laying _on top_ of my head, panting and shaking and we'd head down the the man cave in the basement and watch TV. Andy has nothing but sunny days every day now 

Christa, you'll dream about Toby  When my sister died I didn't dream about her for a couple years, but I eventually did.


----------



## goldensrbest

I could swear,a few days after spencer passed, I heard his bark, wish full thinking, but you never know.


----------



## dborgers

Goldensrbest, remember the part in Embraced By The Light when Betty Eadie was in the tunnel on her way back Home? She saw pets. I don't doubt they're allowed to come visit us. I think we lose our ability to see the unseen when we're about 2 or 3 years old. 

I was talking to a guy who was down and out of hope a few years ago. I told him about my own experiences in life, death, and after having read that book. How I came to believe we're all spiritual beings going through the Earthly experience. How our mistakes and life experiences are things meant to help us learn, grow, to love more, how our own seemingly negative experiences help us to help others.

He was kind of a Southern 'good 'ol boy'. After I'd finished sharing a little about my life and that message of that book, he said, "you know, two weeks ago I would have thought you were crazy, but something happened that doesn't make me think so now. You see, my sister has a 2 1/2 year old and had just had a baby. So, I went to see my new little nephew for the first time. As we sat in the living room we heard my 2 1/2 year old nephew over the crib monitor that sat on the coffee table as he walked up to the baby's crib in another room and say "tell me about Heaven. I'm starting to forget."

The night our first golden, Buddy, died at 15 (in an animal hospital), we were awoken by our two small girls quietly yipping, sitting up on the bed, ears at full mast, tails and butts wiggling as they stared at my side of the bed, where Buddy slept.

IMO, life is not finite, but infinite. We return Home when our time on Earth has been fulfilled, fully aware of being ourselves. Little children recount the same experience adults do when they've died and been brought back. Personally, while I don't welcome it earlier rather than later, but when I know I'm in my last seconds of life, rather than fear, I'm going to be full of awe and wonder at what I'm about to experience.


----------



## dborgers

Just got a call from a very good friend who does computer/IT work. One of his clients is the head honcho for MTGRR (Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue) here in Nashville. He asked if I wanted to go along. Absolutely! It's going to be nice to be among the rescues. I'll let them know I'm available to do home visits or come over and play ball or give baths. It'll be good to get involved.

PS - I'll get some more pics up over the weekend


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Isn't interesting how some of the worse events in our lives can open doors to new experiences? This is very exciting news & I'm happy for you.

Andy is definitely at work here. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Just got a call from a very good friend who does computer/IT work. One of his clients is the head honcho for MTGRR (Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue) here in Nashville. He asked if I wanted to go along. Absolutely! It's going to be nice to be among the rescues. I'll let them know I'm available to do home visits or come over and play ball or give baths. It'll be good to get involved.
> 
> PS - I'll get some more pics up over the weekend


Danny

You will be PERFECT at this! Is this rescue closer to you than TVGRR?
I bet ANDY has a big smile on his face!!


----------



## Karen519

*Storms*

Sorry about the bad storms!

I used to say the same thing about my Smooch, who was a stray before we adopted her, that she must have lived outside, because her whole body would shake and vibrate!!


----------



## Karen519

*Heaven*

I remember the book, Embraced by the light.
Someone in my meeting mentioned this book, "Proof of Heaven."
Proof of Heaven: A Neurosurgeon's Journey into the Afterlife: Eben Alexander: 9781451695199: Amazon.com: Books
I need to read this!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds great, it'll be good for you to be with the rescue goldens and spend time with them. Maddie's Mom is so right! It's definitely Andy at work already


----------



## PrincessDi

Danny, that's wonderful that you're going to help the rescue. I just know that you put another smile on Andy's beautiful face!! Continuing to keep you in our thoughts. P.S. can't wait to see more pictures and hear more stories about sweet Andy!


----------



## swishywagga

Have to agree with everyone, Andy has his paws in this one for sure. It's wonderful for you to get involved with the shelter!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That's right up your alley, Danny! Are you sure you aren't going to come home with one of them????


----------



## Dallas Gold

Andy is getting busy at the bridge finding you more golden adventures! Good boy Angel Andy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll. It's pretty apparent _someone_ had their hand in this chance happening ... or was it? 

TVGRR is 200 miles away in Knoxville, with a chapter in Decatur, AL, which is 200 miles away as well. All I've been able to help TVGRR with locally here in Nashville is doing home visits and some transport. I hope I can get the opportunity to get 'hands on' so close to home. Don't mean to get ahead of myself. I'll report back on my meeting later today. No doubt I'll at least get the feel of some good golden fur in my hands 

UPDATE: My buddy just called and is running a few hours behind after getting hung up at one particularly tough IT repair, so he may not be going until later today or tomorrow. Either way, I'm looking forward to meeting Burt and the goldens


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Thanks ya'll. It's pretty apparent _someone_ had their hand in this chance happening ... or was it?
> 
> TVGRR is 200 miles away in Knoxville, with a chapter in Decatur, AL, which is 200 miles away as well. All I've been able to help TVGRR with locally here in Nashville is doing home visits and some transport. I hope I can get the opportunity to get 'hands on' so close to home. Don't mean to get ahead of myself. I'll report back on my meeting later today. No doubt I'll at least get the feel of some good golden fur in my hands


I do believe in things called God Winks. Phillyfisher actually posted a very enlightening thread on this a few years ago, after reading a book by that name. Ever since getting and reading the book, about these little life coincidences, I've been more cognizant of my life's God Winks- and there are plenty! If you ever have the chance the book is short but a very interest read. I believe the author's name is Rushnell or something.

ETA: found the thread! http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/90359-when-god-winks-you.html


----------



## dborgers

I'm gonna order that book. Ya, this feels like a God Wink. Thanks, Anne


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I'm glad you'll have your hands in some golden fur. Who knows what might happen. .....maybe another golden will be fortunate enough to find their way into your home eventually. And Andy will be happily watching


----------



## love never dies

I miss Andy! Danny - I hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I read the God Winks book on the plane out to get Jordan. She is one of the biggest God Winks of them all. That was one of the things Holli and I bonded over, she had never met anyone else who knew about God Winks.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Danny, glad to see you ordered the book. I just downloaded Embraced by the Light. I am so blessed to share a deep spiritual relationship with my sister. Many times I have been humbled to be a vessel for something she needed to hear. Many more times, her blog aboutmy BIL's battle with cancer hits in me a way that when I read it, it reads as it was totally crafted for just me. God Winks are an amazing gift and powerful message that God is so much closer than we think. God winks at me often thru music. The earliest instance I remember looking back is staying out past my curfew at my junior prom and hearing the song Trouble by Lindsey Buckinham on the radio. "I think I am in trouble...". Yes, I am convinced God does have a sense of humor! Anyway, the most moving of all these instances was a few years ago, on a church mission trip I took with my son to Kentucky. (This might get a little long, but I need to set the scene for you to truly appreciate the power of this God Wink- please bear with me!)

I was in the the back woods of Kentucky, with 3 high school teenage girls, dropped off at a woman's house to put down a glue down vinyl floor in 95 degree sweltering heat. When the guy from the mission center dropped us off, he asked me, "Did you ever see the movie Deliverance?". (My hope that I would not hear any reference to that movie on that trip was instantly shattered) I just nervously laughed,"Yeah" just really wanted the conversation to change to something else, anything else! He leaned in closer and said, "No. That. Place. Is. Here." Great. We finished unloading the material for the job, just going over what to do, and he left and I was left with 3 teenage girls in the middle of nowhere, with the overwhelming concern of how I would be able to protect them if some of the local men wandered upon our little construction project. It took us awhile to do that floor as I have never laid sheet vinyl before. It wasn't my best work, but under the circumstances it was a huge improvement. It was for a woman who lived by herself, left alone by a man who left her for another woman, with no job, no money, in a simple shack of a home, in squalor, no way to get out. (I would normally go off here on how some men can be the scum of the earth, and give good men a bad rap, but I will refrain from that here). When we were done, she paid us in fresh blackberries she picked. I cried. We drove home to meet up with the rest of our group, and make dinner.

Now as part of our trip, we were supposed to go street preaching that night. Yes Catholics street preaching. Not what Catholics normally do, and we were very nervous, as our group was goin to be the entertainment and sing hymns. Did I mention that not one of the 3 boys, the 3 girls and the mom that went with me could sing? Anyway, there was a knock on the door during dinner and one of the coordinators for the mission dropped off another hymn for us to sing. It was my favorite hymn, On Eagles Wings. It was then I received my greatest God Wink of all:

For to His angels He's given a command
To guard you in all of your ways
Upon their hands they will bear you up
Lest you dash your foot against a stone.

You see, I had nothing to fear that day in the backwoods of Kentucky. I look back at that experience and envision that house surrounded by angels, and suspect some of them were laughing at me trying to glue down that darn floor with glue on my shirt, hands, walls, knees, drenched in sweat...


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Did you get to go yesterday or are you going today?
Please - we want to hear!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for the kind comments 

Great story, Phillyfisher  I hitchhiked to Florida for spring break my sophomore year of high school in 1972, the year Deliverance was released. I-75 wasn't completed, so my long haired buddy and I were in several inky dinky places way in the middle of nowhere as we passed through the Kentucky and East Tennessee mountains. We had some of the same unrealized fears you did. Bad enough being Yankees, worse that my buddy had hair to his shoulders. Not the best combination in 1972 rural Appalachia. LOL Many of the looks we got were akin to what an alien from outer space might receive. Luckily, an uneventful passage. Gathered some stories to tell, though. 


> Did you get to go yesterday or are you going today?
> Please - we want to hear!


It's been rescheduled for Tuesday afternoon. Since my buddy was tied up at a previous job, their schedules didn't align yesterday or this afternoon. I'm looking forward to it. 

Beautiful weather. Time to go do some yard work. Nothing like a beautiful day for a God Wink to warm the spirit and remind us that life is beautiful.


----------



## dborgers

*Andy Paw Print & Card*

Aw. I just took a break from yard work and got the mail.

There was a package in the mailbox from Nashville Veterinary Specialists. It was Andy's paw print and a card signed by everyone there who knew and loved Andy. 

BTW, Because my name is hard to spell and pronounce, Jane uses her maiden name. I told her to if it was easier for her. Since she was the one who booked Andy's original appointment over the phone after Dr. Root's referral, he's known there as "Andy Dougan".

As you may recall, I fired his first oncologist, Dr. Kim Johnson of Blue Pearl in Brentwood, TN for a list of reasons - things she should never have allowed to happen.

That's Dr. Wang's note on the very bottom. Man, were we lucky to get Kelly Wang on Andy's team!! Meredith and Charlie are Dr. Wang's techs. Everyone there were so loving, compassionate, and professional .. as well as being top notch veterinary specialists.

- Andy's Paw Print & card from Nashville Veterinary Specialists:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awwww, so sweet! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Wow, I just got chills. Andy sure touched a lot of people's hearts, didn't he? I have a feeling that he's a very special angle, because he sure was a special golden.


----------



## Bentleysmom

What an awesome thing to have Danny! Yes, Andy was and still is a great inspiration to all that knew him or of him ♥


----------



## Madisonmeadows

That is so nice of them, and they really wrote a lot on the card for you. Andy was a very special golden to everyone who met him -


----------



## HolDaisy

That was so kind of them to all sign your card. They sure did love Andy at your vets, he was such a popular boy! I love his pawprint too, it's so precious - he certainly was a v.special boy.


----------



## njoyqd

Oh my! Now I'm crying again! 
That's about the sweetest thing ever!
What a blessing! 
Speaks volumes for the docs and staff!


----------



## love never dies

Andy was a special boy - and everyone loves him


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I have to go back and read last couple pages, just let you know I was thinking of you and Jane a lot, I miss Andy too.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you so very much. You guys have been the very, very best people on the planet throughout 

Having posted the card and paw print Nashville Veterinary Specialists so kindly sent that I received today, thought I'd repost the video of Dr. Kelly Wang and her wonderful tech, Meredith we made early February last year. What a great doc!! And staff. 

Andy just loved them, and the feeling was mutual 

PS - If anyone ever wants to take a walk down memory lane here's a link to all of Andy's videos:

Link to *ALL OF ANDY'S VIDEOS*


----------



## Doug

What a team indeed (which absolutely includes you and Jane)
Andy brings so many healing rays of sunshine to so many people.
Thank you for sharing him with us


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a beautiful package and how kind of Andy's compassionate vets to send you the paw print and the card.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I have Smooch's pawprint,too.
What a wonderful card to get!
Love you, Andy!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Having such a wonderful team on Andy's side made all the difference in the world, I'm sure. They probably saw him as a little ray of sunshine in their offices. If you haven't already, I'd recommend getting a copy of his vet file(s). I loved reading the story of Tesia's life through their eyes. And there were little things that made me smile along the way.


----------



## Fella 77

That video made my day! Seeing his tail wagging and eating his double cheese and sticking his snout out the window...


----------



## dborgers

Glad you enjoyed it as much as we did  I asked for a copy of Andy's file. They said it would take a couple of weeks. No problemo. I'm gonna stop over there in a week or so with goodies and thank you cards for everyone. They made the experience sunny, bright, and full of smiles for everyone involved.


----------



## cgriffin

That was so nice of your veterinary team.
I also have a paw print of Toby, I love to look at it and touch were his paws pads and toes are imprinted. My boy sure had rough paw pads, I can even see that in the clay.


----------



## KiwiD

Such a thoughtful package you received from the veterinary team that cared for Andy. 

That video of him enjoying his cheeseburger made me smile.


----------



## HolDaisy

Great video of Andy (as they all are!) It's great that you have so much footage to look back on. The few bits of video I have of Daisy are so precious as it brings them almost back to life again. Your team of vets genuinely did care for and love Andy so much and he was in such safe hands with Dr Wang. The part of the video of him with the double cheeseburger and his head out the window made me smile lots, and one of the many great things I will always remember about him


----------



## *Laura*

What a nice staff. You must feel so good knowing that Andy was in such good hands. I love watching the videos of Andy. Wow hard to believe a double cheese burger can be eaten so quickly


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> What a nice staff. You must feel so good knowing that Andy was in such good hands. I love watching the videos of Andy. Wow hard to believe a double cheese burger can be eaten so quickly


Andy's middle name was "Dyson"


----------



## Fella 77

cgriffin said:


> That was so nice of your veterinary team.
> I also have a paw print of Toby, I love to look at it and touch were his paws pads and toes are imprinted....


I have one of Sadie ..and I do the same thing..


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Dyson...LOL


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great videos!


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Glad you enjoyed it as much as we did  I asked for a copy of Andy's file. They said it would take a couple of weeks. No problemo. I'm gonna stop over there in a week or so with goodies and thank you cards for everyone. They made the experience sunny, bright, and full of smiles for everyone involved.


I think the veterinary practice will appreciate your thank yous. I wrote thank you notes and included photos for each of the veterinarians looking after my Barkley during his cancer journey. I made a donation in their names to the rescue group associated with the vet clinic. I also sent the reception staff a cookie tower for one of their staff meetings because they were so fantastic when we called to get us seen quickly. Doing this actually helped in my healing journey as well.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for sharing the card Andy's team sent. Andy is loved and was supported by so many - no doubt a side effect of his "golden" attitude for life.


----------



## Zuca's mom

Very sweet of the staff and that video made me cry. I don't know why except that I'm sad he's not with you eating cheeseburgers anymore. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Andy's middle name was "Dyson"


I just laughed out loud at that.


----------



## dborgers

In heaven, as goldens transition back into their angel spirits, they have an endless buffet of double cheese, chicken nuggets, ice cream, and anything else they can think of they'd like to eat to choose from. It's always open. They can eat to their hearts content without worry 

Knowing how crazy about food Andy was, he spends a LOT of time there between swims in a warm, crystal clear lake with a lot of golden pals making their own transitions back into angels


----------



## love never dies

Good Times - there a lot of good memories  Andy had a good life


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Love Andy's middle name, Dyson!
Just like the vacuum where food is concerned!
How cute.


----------



## hubbub

My repairman started calling Hannah "Shop Vac" after one day when I was running late and asked him to give her a measure of food (he was already at the house working on something). He said he put the food in her bowl and turned around to put the measuring cup up - when he turned back the food was gone and she was giving him the LOOK for more. :doh: 

He said she was faster than his shop vac


----------



## dborgers

hubbub said:


> My repairman started calling Hannah "Shop Vac" after one day when I was running late and asked him to give her a measure of food (he was already at the house working on something). He said he put the food in her bowl and turned around to put the measuring cup up - when he turned back the food was gone and she was giving him the LOOK for more. :doh:
> 
> He said she was faster than his shop vac


That sounds so familiar


----------



## *Laura*

So funny  - Dyson and Shop Vac - I can sure relate to these names


----------



## cgriffin

Andy 'Dyson' will have to introduce Toby to inhaling chicken nuggets, Toby never had any. He does like cheese though 

Great video of Andy, all the beautiful memories!


----------



## dborgers

> Andy 'Dyson' will have to introduce Toby to inhaling chicken nuggets, Toby never had any. He does like cheese though


We can be sure that's already happened  They're both doing everything that brings them joy. Heaven is described by those who've been there and back as the most beautiful and wonderful place we could ever imagine. They're both having a ball at this very moment


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



cgriffin said:


> Andy 'Dyson' will have to introduce Toby to inhaling chicken nuggets, Toby never had any. He does like cheese though
> 
> Great video of Andy, all the beautiful memories!


Danny: Smooch and Snobear never had Chicken Mcnuggets either,but I'm sure Andy has taken care of that!!


----------



## swishywagga

Danny, that's absolutely amazing because Barnaby's middle is Dyson too! We gave him it for exactly the same reason, always hoovering up everything in site LOL!


----------



## HolDaisy

Love that Andy's middle name was dyson! Daisy was really good in that sense and never took a thing unless she was given it (except the once she stole Dad's ham sandwich and took off with it lol). Pretty sure we've got ourselves a 'mini dyson' here though in Sammy and he's only a baby, who knows what on earth he'll be like as a grown up golden! lol.


----------



## dborgers

Andy never counter surfed, but as a dog who was starved when he was young - before TVGRR rescued him from the shelter - he never missed an opportunity to eat if it was right there within reach ... like manna from Heaven.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Just like our Jake, he NEVER missed any opportunity to help himself.

I'm sure they're buddies at the bridge.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Andy never counter surfed, but as a dog who was starved when he was young - before TVGRR rescued him from the shelter - he never missed an opportunity to eat if it was right there within reach ... like manna from Heaven.


Unlike Andy, both Smooch and Tucker are counter surfers. I'm sure Smooch and Andy are enjoying feasts at the Bridge everyday!

Let us know how your visit to MTGRR goes.


----------



## dborgers

The meeting went great. Burt gave me the phone number of their volunteer coordinator. They can use transport, home visits, etc. Perfect. 

Oh, and he has the sweetest rescue golden, Rusty. Of course I showered Rusty with scratches in all his favorite places


----------



## Karen519

*Dannyh*



dborgers said:


> The meeting went great. Burt gave me the phone number of their volunteer coordinator. They can use transport, home visits, etc. Perfect.
> 
> Oh, and he has the sweetest rescue golden, Rusty. Of course I showered Rusty with scratches in all his favorite places


Danny: Sounds like it went great and I bet you'll be volunteering soon! Bet that Rusty loved you!


----------



## PrincessDi

Danny, that's so wonderful that your meeting went well!! Looking foward to hearing more as you volunteer with them! P.S. I know that sweet Andy is grinning and doing golden rolls at the thought of you helping these goldies!!


----------



## Fella 77

Danny..that sounds great..you will feel better being around Golden's again...even if for short bursts.. helping other Golden's in need in Andy's name and spirit..


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

So glad you got to go to the rescue yesterday.
I'm sure Andy is smiling down on his Dad!


----------



## Mac'sdad

*Danny*



PrincessDi said:


> Danny, that's so wonderful that your meeting went well!! Looking foward to hearing more as you volunteer with them! P.S. I know that sweet Andy is grinning and doing golden rolls at the thought of you helping these goldies!!



Not only Andy is doing golden rolls ....I am as well.... glad your going to do this ...your da man......!!!!  Andy would like this ....!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy would be glad, for sure. It helps me more than it helps them. TY guys


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I'll bet Rusty was in heaven as much as you were Andy is smiling for sure


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Danny I'll bet Rusty was in heaven as much as you were Andy is smiling for sure


Rusty is a typical golden; super sweet 'love sponge'.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad your time at the rescue went well, Andy will be so happy that you're helping other goldens


----------



## Karen519

*For sure*



dborgers said:


> Andy would be glad, for sure. It helps me more than it helps them. TY guys




Amen to that!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm just catching up and glad the rescue visit went well.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Rusty, the love sponge, can help you heal. Plus, you'll give him the love that he needs. Win/Win


----------



## dborgers

Rusty is Burt's boy. He adopted Rusty in 2007.  Typically great golden boy love sponge.

Ollie resumed puppy training class tonight. He did better than our first class a month ago. Cousin and Andy causing a pause in training. By the time our ride home came he sat/laid down on the passenger's seat most of the time instead of crying and wanting in my lap. Progress.


----------



## Karen519

*Ollie*

Glad to hear that Ollie is making progress in his training-one day at a time!


----------



## swishywagga

Really glad you a good time with Rusty!, and good news that sweet Ollie is doing well at his class, Hugs!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that you got to cuddle some Gold and got some Golden sugar. 

Good Job, Ollie!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm glad that Ollie did so well. Keep up the good work Ollie


----------



## dborgers

TY 

I'm spending extra time with Ollie and Katie, giving them both extra lovin', and Ollie extra walks and training time. Now that Andy's gone, there's time on my hands, and it helps all of us. 

Ollie was essentially a feral dog when we caught him last December. He's trusting more, getting more confident about his place in our family, and is doing better and better with his training. Adjusting very well. 

By the time we welcome another golden boy or girl into our family, Ollie should be completely at ease with that. Katie only exhibits tail wags and curiosity when someone comes over.


----------



## Always51

lets hope that time is not too far away Danny  Andy will guide you with that I'm sure...


----------



## dborgers

Always51 said:


> lets hope that time is not too far away Danny  Andy will guide you with that I'm sure...


I'm pretty sure it'll be a few months before we adopt another golden boy or girl, but no doubt when the time comes Andy will be very happy another golden will have a 2nd chance at good life. I'll feel we'll be honoring his life by adopting another rescue


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> I'm pretty sure it'll be a few months before we adopt another golden boy or girl, but no doubt when the time comes Andy will be very happy another golden will have a 2nd chance at good life. I'll feel we'll be honoring his life by adopting another rescue


You will know when the time is right. I felt the need to get the intense grieving over with before even considering bringing another dog into our house after losing Barkley, so we waited. It was a very tough loss for us in many respects even though we had time to prepare to say good bye. I wanted to make sure that I could sing from the rooftops when we did add another dog to the family- celebrate the new addition with every ounce of our being. I know a lot of people go out and get another one immediately and that's fine for them, but we just couldn't do it. As it turned out we had some major life events happen when we were finally ready that postponed our timing. Had we already brought a young puppy into our lives before these events I feel we would have hindered the little one's development and socialization. My FIL suffered a major and devastating stroke, with many complications that took away most of our summer of 2010, followed by Toby's double cataract surgery and some other health challenges with our parents. When Yogi was born we were finally in a good place and now I'm glad we waited.  That's just my personal perspective- but I know when the timing is right, the perfect new addition will be there waiting! A lot of us are waiting, sending up positive thoughts and wishes and one day we will be all posting big congratulations in a new thread you create for the new one! :crossfing That dog will be the luckiest dog in the world!


----------



## Always51

yes Dallas Gold..I understand...It took us 18 months to get Napoleon....we were totally shattered when Geordie passed....


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Ollie and Katie are adjusting well.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> I'm pretty sure it'll be a few months before we adopt another golden boy or girl, but no doubt when the time comes Andy will be very happy another golden will have a 2nd chance at good life. I'll feel we'll be honoring his life by adopting another rescue


You sure will be honoring Andy. Someone is out there waiting for you and Jane!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you 

I couldn't agree more. In the past, the opportunity to bring another golden into our lives has presented itself at just the right time, or God has shown our doorstep to dogs on the streets who needed fostering and a 2nd shot at a good life. We've been lucky to place several who just showed up that way. This time, little Ollie is providing a channel for love, time, and energy. 

Andy left a big void in our house. As they say, 'when you have a void, fill it with quality.' For now, volunteering with golden rescue and getting Ollie through puppy and adult training classes and 100% confident is a good way to channel the time, love, and energy we were putting into Andy's care. Katie and Ollie are enjoying the extra attention and play/snuggle time too.

Though we miss him something fierce, we also know he's having a wonderful time and feels like a million bucks. When the time comes for another golden to join our family, we'll feel he had a hand in it. 

You're just the best people on the planet


----------



## dborgers

I wanted to remind everyone that thanks to GRF angel, Claire's Friend, all proceeds from book sales of "*Pure Gold*" purchased at author Holli Pfau's website this month will go to the golden rescue organization Andy was adopted from - *TVGRR*, here in Tennessee.

It's a great book. When you buy one from the website this month, you not only receive a copy signed by the author, Holli Pfau, but you're helping golden rescue in Andy's name. *TVGRR* rescues, fosters, and finds forever homes for over 200 goldens a year, providing medical care and permanently fostering the 'unadoptable' goldens with serious issues. 

Please take a moment to visit *Pure Gold - Adventures With Six Rescued Golden Retrievers* to buy a signed copy, or if you'd prefer, make a tax deductible donation in Andy's name at *TVGRR's website.*

In the Rainbow Bridge section at *TVGRR's website*, Andy's posting is up, as well as Trevor and Henry, the other two we adopted through them.

Thank you all so much for being such special people.

Danny and Jane


----------



## Doug

Danny you are a legend and an advanced soul. Your generous and positive spirit is golden. What an inspiration you are


----------



## swishywagga

Doug said:


> Danny you are a legend and an advanced soul. Your generous and positive spirit is golden. What an inspiration you are


Well said, so true!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thank you
> 
> I couldn't agree more. In the past, the opportunity to bring another golden into our lives has presented itself at just the right time, or God has shown our doorstep to dogs on the streets who needed fostering and a 2nd shot at a good life. We've been lucky to place several who just showed up that way. This time, little Ollie is providing a channel for love, time, and energy.
> 
> Andy left a big void in our house. As they say, 'when you have a void, fill it with quality.' For now, volunteering with golden rescue and getting Ollie through puppy and adult training classes and 100% confident is a good way to channel the time, love, and energy we were putting into Andy's care. Katie and Ollie are enjoying the extra attention and play/snuggle time too.
> 
> Though we miss him something fierce, we also know he's having a wonderful time and feels like a million bucks. When the time comes for another golden to join our family, we'll feel he had a hand in it.
> 
> You're just the best people on the planet


Couldn't have said it better myself! We think you and Jane are pretty special, too!


----------



## dborgers

*Andy's Chemo Records, etc*

Nashville Veterinary Specialists just called to let me know Andy's records have been copied and are ready for pickup. I have thank you cards and treats for Drs Wang, Vancil, Regan,and Flood and their techs.

That call brought on a 'moment'. Part of the grieving process, something I think I'll post some about as time goes on. You're cruising along and something triggers the old tear ducts. Something, sadly, too many of us know about. But, we don't hurt unless we've loved that much. And boy, did I love and still love Andy.

I'll be doing a final video or two when I finish writing a song to use in the video celebration of Andy's life. Not ready to finish it yet.

Sometime in the coming weeks I'll post links to all of Andy's records in one post, including notes about bumps along the way for those that come later so they don't have to plow through all the posts to get a good outline of Andy's lymphoma journey.

Ohhhhh ..... :--sad:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Those moments, oh yes, such tearful and bittersweet times. 

I'm sure the good vets and techs will love your thank yous and treats. I'm looking forward to seeing your video.


----------



## Doug

Things like this bring it all back to reality and opens up the ever present wound. This is not such a bad thing as you say it is all part of the process. Tears help with cleansing.

I came across an image yesterday of a guardian angel dog (ghost) coming to visit a little girl and offering comfort. The image itself could be too much for some to see but the intent in the picture is just beautiful. The look in the dogs eyes says, I am here for you and I wish you well and great comfort as I always have done. Just magic. I imagine that Andy makes the time to do the same for you when you miss each other the most. 

Thank you for sharing yourself and Andy's records with us. By doing this always remember that you help so many including lurkers. Some people are going though this heart break right now, some people don't know it yet but they are about to go through it, eventually people will gain benefit from your wisdom in the archives. On behalf of these people I thank you


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, my thoughts are with you. 
I know exactly what you mean :bawling:


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, those "moments" will catch you by surprise for a lifetime. You're right...it is indeed part of the process. Your posting Andy's medical journey through his records is yet another way to pay tribute to your lovely angel. You're a good soul.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Nashville Veterinary Specialists just called to let me know Andy's records have been copied and are ready for pickup. I have thank you cards and treats for Drs Wang, Vancil, Regan,and Flood and their techs.
> 
> That call brought on a 'moment'. Part of the grieving process, something I think I'll post some about as time goes on. You're cruising along and something triggers the old tear ducts. Something, sadly, too many of us know about. But, we don't hurt unless we've loved that much. And boy, did I love and still love Andy.
> 
> I'll be doing a final video or two when I finish writing a song to use in the video celebration of Andy's life. Not ready to finish it yet.
> 
> Sometime in the coming weeks I'll post links to all of Andy's records in one post, including notes about bumps along the way for those that come later so they don't have to plow through all the posts to get a good outline of Andy's lymphoma journey.
> 
> Ohhhhh ..... :--sad:


Danny: My thoughts are with you and my heart is with you. I know exactly what you mean about the tear ducts opening suddenly!!


----------



## dborgers

*TVGRR in running for double donation from "Pure Gold" author*

A little bird just told me that Holli has offered to double the donation to the golden retriever rescue organization who is responsible for buying the most books this year. 

TVGRR, who rescued Andy, is currently tied for first.

When you buy a copy of "Pure Gold" through Holli Pfau's site through the end of the year, simply type in "TVGRR" in the space for a "Business Name" at author Holli Pfau's site when purchasing "Pure Gold" at her website, and that will be credited towards TVGRR possibly winning double donations.

Pure Gold (Book) (don't forget to type "TVGRR" in the space for Business Name.

Thanks!


----------



## kimberlygino

hey danny,

I just got a notification about the thread. and I am so sorry I'm one of the last to console you. I haven't been on this forum for quite awhile because it brings about sad memories. I scrolled back at all the precious post and read what happen to andy. I have to say I heartbroken. I'm so sad that it happened... 

Andy is lucky to have you. you were his angel and you changed his life. you are the greatest dad he can ever ask for. this must be a rough time for you. but like what you said- it only hurts so much because you love that much and I agree with you about that. I miss gino more than anything and still cry and tear. like you I know you miss Andy and how it is hurting. but you are so much stronger than me and than so many people I know. 

he's at the rainbow bridge playing with gino now and they are sharing chicken nuggets!!  they are snatching tennis balls and seeing who runs faster! my boy loves food so much haha I think Andy will lose to him! lets see who is faster  hahaha! 

as you walk a figure follows you closely nearby guiding you and just being with you making sure everything is going fine  

thanks danny for giving Andy such a great and wonderful journey. I still remember watching the videos and him going for flying! he's doing that now at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi

Danny, that's so awesome what you're doing to help others going through cancer right now and those to sadly go through it later! Andy's heart was pure gold, but your heart is too! So sorry about the tears( For me they don't ever truly go away. I still frequently leak for my goldies.


----------



## dborgers

> he's at the rainbow bridge playing with gino now and they are sharing chicken nuggets!!  they are snatching tennis balls and seeing who runs faster! my boy loves food so much haha I think Andy will lose to him! lets see who is faster  hahaha!


There's a happy thought, Kimberly  And you know it's the truth! 

I'll bet they're having the greatest time with all the angels who graced the Earth for a time as golden retrievers. Running like they're 1 again, doing anything they want that makes them happy and full of joy.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

I'm sure Smooch and Snobear are giving Gino and Andy a chase at the Rainbow Bridge!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny - I know the sad moments - they hit unexpectedly.....and the tears fall. Andy was so very special. We all miss him.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Laura is right, we all miss Andy so much here  it's not the same without hearing your next update about him and seeing his next video with his head out your car window waiting to go to the McDonalds drive through. Andy sure lived it up didn't he 

I'm so glad you made all those wonderful videos throughout Andy's journey that we can all look back on, I'm sure they must bring you lots of comfort and bring back memories of happy times with him. Glad that Ollie and Katie are okay and it's great to hear that Ollie is gaining his confidence more. I just know that Andy and Daisy will be best buddies at the bridge, both with beaming smiles having lots of fun and watching over us all


----------



## dborgers

I sat around the first week wallowing around in grief, looking at photos and watching his videos. During week 2, I was reminding myself Andy lived a good life and had a lot of fun. Smiling at the memories more than not. The last couple of years he slept a lot more, as many seniors will, but we sure had some fun, didn't we? 

Last week. week 3, I realized I needed to take some action so I wasn't moping around in such a solitary way. This has been good for me. So has the advent of spring.

Got an email from the volunteer coordinator at MTGRR for my contact info she'll pass onto the adoption coordinators. So, I should be doing some home visits soon. They say the only way to get out of our own troubles and whatever is weighing on our minds is to help others. 

Spending more time with Ollie and Katie is helping too. Ollie had his first licks of drive thru soft serve ice cream yesterday. His little 2" nub of a tail was wagging as fast as hummingbird wings, Katie's like a cheerleader's pom pom 

In a bit I'm headed over to Nashville Veterinary Specialists to deliver the thank you cards and treats. I made DVD-Roms with Andy's videos made during his lymphoma journey. The note on the cards includes "See what you did? Because of you Andy had fun and lived hundreds of more days." Which is something I'm so grateful for.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> I sat around the first week wallowing around in grief, looking at photos and watching his videos. During week 2, I was reminding myself Andy lived a good life and had a lot of fun. Smiling at the memories more than not. The last couple of years he slept a lot more, as many seniors will, but we sure had some fun, didn't we?
> 
> Last week. week 3, I realized I needed to take some action so I wasn't moping around in such a solitary way. This has been good for me. So has the advent of spring.
> 
> Got an email from the volunteer coordinator at MTGRR for my contact info she'll pass onto the adoption coordinators. So, I should be doing some home visits soon. They say the only way to get out of our own troubles and whatever is weighing on our minds is to help others.
> 
> Spending more time with Ollie and Katie is helping too. Ollie had his first licks of drive thru soft serve ice cream yesterday. His little 2" nub of a tail was wagging as fast as hummingbird wings, Katie's like a cheerleader's pom pom
> 
> In a bit I'm headed over to Nashville Veterinary Specialists to deliver the thank you cards and treats. I made DVD-Roms with Andy's videos made during his lymphoma journey. The note on the cards includes "See what you did? Because of you Andy had fun and lived hundreds of more days." Which is something I'm so grateful for.


Danny: The people at the vet will be so thrilled and touched! So glad you will be doing home visits soon!
I am sure Andy is SO PROUD of you!


----------



## Claire's Friend

We are all proud of you !!


----------



## love never dies

So proud of you


----------



## dborgers

TY  I'm doing nothing to be proud of, just dealing with this in as an emotionally healthy way as possible. 

Just got back from NVS. Saw Drs Kelly Wang (his long time internist) and Jarrod Vancil (an onco who took over the last 3 months or so). It was pretty emotional for me to walk back in there again. So many upbeat memories, but also sadness. They were both their usual exceptional selves and spoke of how much they and everyone there loved Andy. 

I made them DVD's with videos of Andy during his lymphoma journey to show them what their amazing work enabled Andy to do. "You did that", I said to both of them. Kelly was such a sweet, caring, and highly competent doc through most of Andy's chemo. Jarrod took over Andy's care and did an outstanding job. The fact Andy was still in remission after nearly dying a year ago speaks volumes for their medical acuity. Their personalities were such a bonus. Good people. I told Kelly how grateful we were to have found her. She mentioned all the 'bumps in the road' Andy had to overcome. And he did. Time after time. 

I also some pics of Andy as a younger boy, something they said they rarely get to see with older boys and girls they treat.

The first pic is Andy's very first ever dip in the water the 2nd day he was a member of our family. From that moment on Andy and water (for swimming, not baths LOL) were BFFs  

The 2nd photo is a bigger version of the one in my avatar pic. Didn't take him 10 seconds and a tennis ball to get him swimming.



















Here is a video of Andy during a typical evening bedtime scenario, maybe 2005 or so. He'd put his paws on the bed and get a treat. That's Jane. You can't see it, but be assured his tail never stopped wagging  When he got to be about 10 he quit coming on the bed unless there were thunderstorms (where he'd crawl on top of my head LOL), so on my knees to snuggle him and thank God for the love and another day of life I went. What a way to wake up every morning: a super happy boy, rested up and full of joy for life. His tail always thumped loudly and he'd get all 'happy feet' on his back, with tail hitting the insides of his legs in the air


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

What a sweet video of Andy. I'm sure Kelly and Jarrod just loved the PICTURES and the DVD memories of Andy!
Two great pics of your boy!


----------



## dborgers

I was just sitting here thinking about my visit to NVS yesterday. It was a very emotional visit for me. The first time I'd been back there since we helped Andy to the Bridge. Very bittersweet; happy memories of all the times Andy trotted in there with tail wagging on one hand, and on the other, sadness for Andy's not being here anymore.

The trauma of watching the life of someone you love so deeply slip away, as Andy peacefully did at NVS a month ago Friday, is a memory one never forgets. I went through that with my sister, who lost her battle with cancer. In my experience of seeing her slip away, at the end of the day the most painful memories of those few moments are a thin veneer of ice over a big ocean of wonderful memories of someone's whole life. Lives that were extended, hopes realized, bonus days lived on Earth. 

Today, I'm more in a place of remembering all the happy times we spent there. The upbeat nature of every chemo visit and the extension of life they meant, the fact that a year ago he was in the hospital while we were unsure he'd make it out of there. Kelly Wang performed a miracle, and Andy lived another year. For us, NVS was a place of miracles. One bump in the road after another overcome. Just like with my sister. Miracles we prayed for that came true.

I've put that on the top of today's gratitude list. And so it goes ...


----------



## Doug

So much of what you say rings so true. I remember feeling the dread *every single time* I drove past the vet's office. For you to put aside these feelings and think about the happy times there is quite an accomplishment. This is such a good lesson for us all.

I do love that last pic of Andy so full of joy and love, but then again he always is.

I am amazed that some people deny themselves the wonderful experience of having a golden on the bed in the morning, as you say they are refreshed and so happy to see you with the most wonderful good morning wishes before gently and comfortably drifting back to sleep as we check up on our GRF buddies. Ah bliss.


----------



## dborgers

Julie,

I wouldn't say I put my feelings or fears aside. More as though I'm trying to put the sad feelings of a few moments there into perspective. After all, like his life, every day at NVS, except for a couple, were hopeful and happy days. Especially hand feeding Andy chicken nuggets on the way home. He had a good time seeing everyone, and especially the super duper fun of going through the drive thru and getting tasty treats.

The healthiest recoveries from trauma and loss I've had have been when I finally faced the fear and walked through the pain. It never turns out as badly as I can conjure in my mind when there has been time to reflect and ponder and put things into perspective.

I've found it to be a truism that life is a path, not a road. There is no destination. It winds around corners and, yes, sometimes through dark stretches that always end. And moving forward, vastly more days of sunshine than the few days of emotional darkness life deals each and every one of us from time to time.

Thanking everyone there was something, in light of the medical heroics and loving care they provided Andy so that he could live the most days on Earth possible, really about them, not me. On the DVD's of Andy's videos and pictures of a younger Andy they'd never met I wrote "You did this" with a smiley face. I realize, from past experience, they feel bad when they lose one of their patients. Especially a boy like Andy who made everyone smile. To see the results of their actions in living color would, I hope, provide them the same perspective of bad days vs all the great days. 

In hindsight, I feel better today for having walked through the tears of that visit. It really helped provide perspective and close that chapter on a positive note.

As with most uncomfortable situations, the fear of what _might_ happen is usually worse than the actual experience itself. Yesterday proved to be a healing moment. The reality is that that building and those people were responsible for the extra life and happiness Andy experienced here in Earth thanks to the loving care of everyone there.

I'm smiling a bit more today than yesterday


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

I'm sure they'll enjoy the videos. Especially knowing they were responsible for those happy moments to be even possible.


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> I was just sitting here thinking about my visit to NVS yesterday. It was a very emotional visit for me. The first time I'd been back there since we helped Andy to the Bridge. Very bittersweet; happy memories of all the times Andy trotted in there with tail wagging on one hand, and on the other, sadness for Andy's not being here anymore.
> 
> The trauma of watching the life of someone you love so deeply slip away, as Andy peacefully did at NVS a month ago Friday, is a memory one never forgets. I went through that with my sister, who lost her battle with cancer. In my experience of seeing her slip away, also through euthanasia, in the end the most recent and traumatic memories of those few moments are a thin veneer of ice in the big ocean of wonderful memories of someone's whole life. Lives that were extended, hopes realized, bonus days lived on Earth.
> 
> Today, I'm more in a place of remembering all the happy times we spent there. The upbeat nature of every chemo visit and the extension of life they meant, the fact that a year ago he was in the hospital while we were unsure he'd make it out of there. Kelly Wang performed a miracle, and Andy lived another year. For us, NVS was a place of miracles. One bump in the road after another overcome. Just like with my sister. Miracles we prayed for that came true.
> 
> I've put that on the top of today's gratitude list. And so it goes ...


First off, I just want to say, I've been thinking of you and Jane. I have been getting here most days - just haven't been able to post much.

But I just caught up on the last few posts and, before you posted this one, I was going to say, I hope your trip back to the vet was another step on your healing path. There were a few steps I took along the road (the trip back to our park for the first time, the visitation and cremation, my day that I went back to the vet with treats and thank you cards) that really helped me, too. It sounds like it helped you, too. There were tears for sure, but they kind of help, too, sometimes, don't they? I knew I needed to go back to our park - very soon after Tesia died - or else it would get too big and hard. I absolutely cried, but I was with people who understood and cared, and it helped. 

Every step is a step forward. I'm glad you are able to focus on all the good times you had. I remind myself, in the grand scheme, there was far more good. Far more happiness. We owe it to them to remember them with smiles.


----------



## leaelise

Danny,

Thank you for all of your support, love and helping us with trying to get Maxx a plane ride for his bucket list. I am so touched you spent the time, energy and resources to help me fulfill this. As you know we lost our Maxx the week we were scheduled for his plane ride out of Davis Islands. I am so very sorry for the devastating loss of Andy, thank you for rescuing goldens and my thoughts are with you and your family. 

Lea


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Karen,
> 
> I'm sure they'll enjoy the videos. Especially knowing they were responsible for those happy moments to be even possible.


Danny: I know they will love them!


----------



## dborgers

> I remind myself, in the grand scheme, there was far more good. Far more happiness. We owe it to them to remember them with smiles.


Amen, sister 

Lea, 

It was absolutely my honor.  God bless you for rescuing Maxx and giving him a life he wouldn't have had otherwise. You can rest assured that he, just like Andy, saw the Earth from above in all its beauty as he rose to Heaven, eventually having a view of Earth that would make astronauts jealous.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you after your visit to the vet as we know how difficult that ust have been. When we first went back into our vets to collect Daisy's ashes it was so sad. The emergency team that looked after Daisy were wonderful though and we will always be grateful, as you are with the team that looked after Andy. Even know everytime we take the other dogs in there it brings back alot of sad memories. Another vets place we lost a Rottweiler too many years ago we can hardly bare to even look at it as we drive by as we lost her very suddenly and found a different vets after losing her.

From what you've said throughout Andy's journey it sounds like you had the best people in the world looking after him who genuinely cared for him and loved him to bits. The photos of his first time swimming are so sweet and it looks as if he knew he'd found the perfect family already after you adopted him  and how right he was, he had such a fantastic life with you and Jane! I love the video of him doing his bedtime routine too, such a cute boy  we will remember him forever.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Amen, sister
> 
> Lea,
> 
> It was absolutely my honor.  God bless you for rescuing Maxx and giving him a life he wouldn't have had otherwise. You can rest assured that he, just like Andy, saw the Earth from above in all its beauty as he rose to Heaven, eventually having a view of Earth that would make astronauts jealous.


Danny: I just love what you and Lea said! I know my rescue girl, Smooch, is enjoying having Andy and Maxx around!


----------



## dborgers

*One Month Ago Today*

Andy went to the Bridge one month ago today. 

By now, Andy's fully reorientated to Heaven; running from swims in the warm, pristine lakes to the all-you-can-eat treat buffet, having a blast playing with all our golden Bridge boys and girls. Young, healthy, whole, and happy.

Thank you all so much for the love and support you've shown all throughout Andy's journey, both while he was here on Earth, and since he's returned to be an angel. You are truly the best people on the planet.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny: I can't believe that it's been a month already--it hardly seems possible. I hope Andy's sharing the chicken nuggets with all of the furbabies...  It really is a great group of people on here, isn't it?


----------



## dborgers

fozziesmom said:


> Danny: I can't believe that it's been a month already--it hardly seems possible. I hope Andy's sharing the chicken nuggets with all of the furbabies...  It really is a great group of people on here, isn't it?


Our Bridge boys and girls have an endless buffet of treats - whatever they can think of they'd like is there in front of them in an instant 

This is indeed an incredibly kind, compassionate group of people on GRF. It is such a blessing/miracle I found GRF out of hundreds of thousands of Google results the night I got the news about Andy's canine lymphoma diagnosis.


----------



## HolDaisy

Can't believe a month has passed already since you lost Andy, must be a very difficult day for you.

Driving home just there was the most beautiful rainbow I have ever seen in the sky. Now if that wasn't a sign from Andy and the other goldens today of all days I don't know what is


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Driving home just there was the most beautiful rainbow I have ever seen in the sky. Now if that wasn't a sign from Andy and the other goldens today of all days I don't know what is


Absolutely! They're all incredibly happy.

Just now heard angel bells from a beautiful golden retriever wind chime


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Absolutely! They're all incredibly happy.
> 
> Just now heard angel bells from a beautiful golden retriever wind chime


Glad you like it


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of you today, hard to believe it has been a month.
Tomorrow it will be a month since Toby's passing.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I can't believe it is a month either. I found that first month day particularly sad. I am thinking of you.


----------



## dborgers

Perhaps strangely, today has been one of the easiest days yet. Of course, there will be times yet to come when I sigh and tears fall, but so far not today. As we all know, grieving is a process we walk through a day at a time. Today was easier than yesterday. And so it goes ...

When I begin to think of the moments he went to the Bridge, I try to snap myself back into remembering just how long we were blessed to have Andy in our lives. While I wish he hadn't had the viral infection his immune system couldn't fight off, I have to remember the hundreds and hundreds of extra days the wonderful care of his docs enabled him to have after his diagnosis with canine lymphoma. 

The reality is that Andy lived a long, full, and very happy life. While I would have loved to have had more days, I have to accept that it was his time to return to Heaven and be an angel up there again.

I have so many beautiful memories of the 10+ years we were blessed to have him in our lives. 



HolDaisy said:


> Glad you like it


I don't like it.

I *LOVE* it!! Thank you from the bottom of my heart. It is already one of my most treasured possessions


----------



## Dallas Gold

HUGs to Jane and you today. I know Andy is looking down on you today, wanting you to know he hasn't forgotten and he is just waiting for you when the time comes.


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> HUGs to Jane and you today. I know Andy is looking down on you today, wanting you to know he hasn't forgotten and he is just waiting for you when the time comes.


That is going to be one BIG love fest


----------



## PrincessDi

Amen to the love fest at reunion! Thinking of you and Jane today and glad that today wasn't one of the more difficult ones for you. We sure do have a lot of angels on the other side.


----------



## *Laura*

One month already. Danny I think of you and Jane and sweet Andy all the time. He had the best 10+ years that any dog could wish for. And he's with so many of us now every day in our hearts. He was a special, amazing boy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You are always in my thoughts, Andy, Toby, sweet Tee were dogs I loved too. I so wish I have more time to read all these posts, they are beautiful, love people sharing their feelings. Hugs to you and Jane.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

I am so sorry I missed Andy's one MONTH anniversary yesterday! 
It's so hard to believe, but I love what you said about the wonderful life you, Jane, and Andy had together!


----------



## swishywagga

Can't believe it has a been a month already. Just know that sweet Andy is looking down on you all with that huge golden smile on his face. Thinking of you and Jane. Hugs sent across from us!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Just checking in to say hi to you, Jane, Kate and Ollie!
I know Andy is watching over all of you from the rainbow bridge!

Yesterday afternoon my neighbor,Kate, and her two Golden Retrievers, Olivia, who is 2 and Wrigley, who is 7 years old, came over to run and play in our yard with Tonka, our Samoyed, who is 3.5, and Tucker our Golden who is 4.5. They've never ALL BEEN together playing before and they got along wonderfully!! It was SUCH FUN watching them!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for thinking of us, Karen 

Sounds like you had a super happy time watching all the furry fun! 

Lots of rain around here. I'm working with Ollie in the hallways with his training. He'll 'come', but only if he sees treats in my hand. LOL He's doing very well with 'sit'. Loves playing fetch. Ah, the training will take a little time, maybe especially so since he was on the streets for a few weeks. He's doing so much better than he was 4 months ago, and seems to be picking up on the training he's getting in puppy class, but at his own pace.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I bet Ollie will be a trained superstar in no time!
I can just picture him!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> I bet Ollie will be a trained superstar in no time!
> I can just picture him!


We're working on his barking too, which hasn't been horrible, but needs some correction. He started barking at the dog catty corner to our back yard to get a rise out of him. Also barking at something that's moved in under the back addition. A cat, possum? I have to check it out.

A kindly GRFer sent a bark collar for us to use on Ollie until he's broken the barking habit. Since he's had it on today he hasn't barked once. Katie let out a little 'yip' when we first put it on him, and he looked around like "what the heck was that?!!" when it beeped LOL

Here's Ollie in his anti-bark collar. When I was putting it on him it reminded me of the nature shows where they tag animals in the wild.


----------



## swishywagga

Danny, little Ollie is such a sweetie, he reminds me so much of my friends poodle called Pepe she had when we were little. I just want to give him a good squeeze! Something tells me he's going to do just fine.


----------



## T-Joy

Oh hi Danny,
I was absent for a while so I didn't read about our sweet Andy. I am very sorry to hear that he left you but at the same time I feel that he is still around, and not only YOU but, all of us. It will always be like that because he became a part of our lives too. He was courageous, sweet and the most important, spoiled boy  . He made us laugh a lot. Joy wants to say thanks to him because thanks to him she got her first cheeseburger and homemade ice cream with peaches . I learned it from your videos. You and your wife did a great job by giving him so much Love and Joy, but specially by giving him your unbelievably great POSITIVITY. That’s how he could beat the lymphoma for such a long time and finally, forever. What finally happened was just the word of destiny. It was his hour and he was called… I believe in it with all my soul.


“ R.I.P. sweet and great Andy. Play now with our loved ones who went before you. They got another buddy. Be happy together! “ :wavey:



You are amazing people who gave, all of us, a great lesson. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! You are one of those that I would like to meet in real life. That would be a blessing for me! I know that it is hard for you now...but I am sure that ... he will be back 
Do you think that Andy will choose, for his next life time, to return as a man…or… like a wonderful, hairy, faithful, joyful, extremely reliable Golden Retriever, who knows what the INCODITIONAL LOVE IS ? 
For my part, I hope that he will choose the second option. I am sure that even Enzo changed his mind 


Love & Light 
And … of course CARPE DIEM!!! 



Tania & Joy


----------



## dborgers

Thank you T and swishywagga 

Andy had a great life, and I imagine he's having a super time right now. We were so lucky to have him for 10+ years. Blessed 

It is indeed a possum under the house. Saw its nose last night when Katie and Ollie were barking at it through the little slats under the back deck. I need to watch when she/he leaves at night and plug the one little space where he or she is getting in during the day. Man, we've had a lot of possum adventures around here. Granny Clampett would be making possum stew if she lived here LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> Thank you T and swishywagga
> 
> Andy had a great life, and I imagine he's having a super time right now. We were so lucky to have him for 10+ years. Blessed
> 
> It is indeed a possum under the house. Saw its nose last night when Katie and Ollie were barking at it through the little slats under the back deck. I need to watch when she/he leaves at night and plug the one little space where he or she is getting in during the day. Man, we've had a lot of possum adventures around here. Granny Clampett would be making possum stew if she lived here LOL


 
I hope Andy found my boy and they're having a good time together.

I think you're right about Granny Clampett and possum stew, ewwww....... I don't even want to think about eating that. I'm off to go fix dinner now.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Glad to hear the no bark collar is working on Ollie! I think Tonka needs one, seriously. He starts whining and then barking at everyone and every dog that walks past our house-when he starts Tucker BOUNDS to the living room bay window and they both proceed to bark! It's deafening. Might have to try it for Tonka and Tucker.
What does a possum whole look like? I bet we have them, too!


----------



## PrincessDi

Ollie is such a cute boy!! That collar is almost as big as Ollie! He looks like such a cuddly guy!


----------



## dborgers

> What does a possum whole look like? I bet we have them, too!


They look like this. And they do indeed "play possum" - i.e. roll over and play dead - when someone gets too close. Andy 'caught' 3 or 4 he slobbered up well. He never hurt them at all. Too gentle for that. But, man, was he proud of himself!! He'd parade that thing in front of me like "DAD!! DAD!! Look what I caught!", even though the possum was playing dead when he got near LOL. Such a good boy. I'd say "give" and he'd drop them, albeit it reluctantly.












> Ollie is such a cute boy!! That collar is almost as big as Ollie! He looks like such a cuddly guy!


Ollie is a cutie pie, if you don't mind my saying so, and he loves to cuddle. Four months on, he's blossoming more and more. In my experience it's usually taken about 6 months for a dog who's been on the streets for some time to really begin to settle in. At four months now, Ollie is doing very well. Currently obsessed with the possum who moved in under the back deck. The one I need to get out of there before she has babies ... if she is a she, that is.

When Ollie and Katie and the possum were face to face the other night, all parties jumping forward and backwards - possum poking its nose out, dogs jumping back, dogs jumping forward, possum's nose jumping back - it reminded me of a funny episode 8 or 9 years ago when Andy and Daisy and a huge snapping turtle (14" long who mysteriously showed up on the other side of the fence one day) were having a "battle of the necks". The turtle's head would pop out, it's neck extending a good 10" forward, Andy and Daisy's would jump back. Then theirs would pop forward and the turtle's head would jump back into the shell. This went on several times before I got close.

I scooped up the huge turtle and put him WAY back in the field behind our house, joking to my friend who'd come to pick me up for lunch, "I'll bet Daisy will taunt that turtle until he comes back for more.". Sure enough. When I got home, there were the turtle, Andy, and Daisy back at it in the same spot. The turtle had not only walked all the way back, but around the house and down our drive to the same spot. 

Heads were poking forward and backwards in unison LOL I put the 14" long snapping turtle in a box and took him to the lake to live out his retirement in peace


----------



## Mac'sdad

Danny ...I remember you mentioning the possum stories ...it must have been a howl to watch them play dead just when Andy approached them .... like the little old man on the trike from Laugh In series ...just fell over !!!


----------



## dborgers

mac'sdad said:


> Danny ...I remember you mentioning the possum stories ...it must have been a howl to watch them play dead just when Andy approached them .... like the little old man on the trike from Laugh In series ...just fell over !!!


That was about it. Too funny!! LOL  On our nightly runs at the high school across the street, Andy would make a beeline for the possum's home turf in the bushes behind a classroom After the first couple of times he um, 'caught' a possum playing possum. they quickly learned approximately what time Andy usually passed by ... and hid LOL

I'll never forget the sight of Andy carrying possums by the neck, ever so proud, and ever so gently. He gave them stories to tell their grandkids


----------



## PrincessDi

I especially love the turtle story!! Great to get a chuckle!


----------



## dborgers

It's been slow going plowing through the various computers, drives, and folders within folders ...

Here are some more outside shots of Andy in the first minutes after we brought him home the night of his adoption in Decatur, AL Feb. 2003 and showed him the yard, then the basement, then the rest of the house. Andy and I both had a hard time sleeping that night. I'd lean over to look at him, and he was already staring up at me with his tail wagging. Back down onto his pallet I'd go to hug and play with him some more. A morning tradition we kept up for the 10+ years we were blessed to have him here. Some mornings I'd wake up and he'd be 1" from my nose with a tennis ball in his mouth, careful not to wake me, but swaying that back end and wooing when my eyes opened. What a nice way to wake up 

As soon as we got out of the car and through the gate, I gave Andy the yellow ball. He hit the grass and did happy flip flops, tail thumping like crazy. Us petting him and just letting him love the ball. These pics are the first minutes after we showed him the yard and gave him a ball. Balls became a life long passion. 

Goofy (his tail thumped and thumped as he rolled in the grass)::










Rolling for joy:










Having a rest after petting, but headed for another 'on the back' fun-a-thon:










Resting after a few minutes of playing fetch. Honestly, he was just so snuggly and happy we spent most of the time hugging on him and laughing at his joy:










Quick game of tug-of-war with a rope bone we gave him when we showed him the basement:










Hugs-for-life begin. Wasn't Andy just the sweetest looking boy? His insides matched his outsides. Pure sweetness and joy  :


----------



## Bentleysmom

Great pics of Andy! I'm so glad that you're still sharing him with us ♥


----------



## swishywagga

Lovely pictures, please keep them coming!


----------



## PrincessDi

Andy was DEFINITELY the sweetest (and handsome too) looking boy! Andy was obviously and rightfully so, thrilled with his new forever home! Such a sweet boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love those photos of Andy. Coming closer to 2 years anniversary my heart is heavier every day. Missing our boys a lot.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love these photos!


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny

Those are just beautiful pictures of Andy! Almost every thing you say about him, the swishing tail and the love for balls and life, sounds like my Smooch and Tucker!
Andy was in LOVE WITH LIFE with you!


----------



## T-Joy

Wonderful pics!!! Great and unforgettable moments!!! I can nearly feel the happiness in the air!
Thank you for sharing <3

Andy was and still IS an ANGEL


----------



## dborgers

TY guys 

Andy loved life and everyone in this world - no matter how many legs they had. What a beautiful, happy soul.

What gives us comfort is knowing Andy had a really good life, we did everything we could for him, his tail wagged every day - even on days when he was at the brink of going to the Bridge, which happened a couple times during his lymphoma journey.- and we now feel he's back in Heaven, feeling great and having a wonderful time.

Things are easier now. Mostly smiles when we think of Andy mixed in with occasional wistful moments of sadness .. because we miss his happy spirit filling our house. I keep getting the feeling deep inside Andy doesn't want us to be sad. He was such an incredibly happy spirit and, I believe, still is. 

I believe in angels and Heaven. Reading about cherubims sounds like Andy and goldens in general. Perhaps Andy's spirit (and goldens) are those angels. Cherubs: "baby or toddler angels". The golden spirit/personality is just like that: Playful, innocent, unconditionally loving. They're also described as the keepers of the gates of Heaven ... or, as one might say, The Rainbow Bridge. I like that thought. Especially the thought of crossing over myself and being immersed in the love our boys gave us while they lived in furry, happy bodies


----------



## dborgers

*Great news!!*

I just received word that Holli Plau will be donating the proceeds from her book, "Pure Gold" to Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue for *all books bought off her web site during the month of May too *... in Andy's name!!

TVGRR is where we adopted Andy and 2 other Goldens from.

This is Holli's web site where you can buy the book : *
Pure Gold - Adventures With Six Rescued Golden Retrievers
*
Thank you!! (and thank you SM )


----------



## *Laura*

I love all the pictures of sweet Andy. I miss him.


----------



## cgriffin

Beautiful pictures of Andy, it is like he was saying: Hello world, I am finally home!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos of Andy, thanks for sharing them. Your photos have captured exactly how happy he was when he arrived home, they are just precious  How wonderful that he got to have fun like that every day aswell, he was one of the happiest goldens ever  he will always be remembered.


----------



## hubbub

Awww - I love seeing the pictures of Andy. It's amazing how quickly a life of love flies by.


----------



## Karen519

*Sigh*



dborgers said:


> TY guys
> 
> Andy loved life and everyone in this world - no matter how many legs they had. What a beautiful, happy soul.
> 
> What gives us comfort is knowing Andy had a really good life, we did everything we could for him, his tail wagged every day - even on days when he was at the brink of going to the Bridge, which happened a couple times during his lymphoma journey.- and we now feel he's back in Heaven, feeling great and having a wonderful time.
> 
> Things are easier now. Mostly smiles when we think of Andy mixed in with occasional wistful moments of sadness .. because we miss his happy spirit filling our house. I keep getting the feeling deep inside Andy doesn't want us to be sad. He was such an incredibly happy spirit and, I believe, still is.
> 
> I believe in angels and Heaven. Reading about cherubims sounds like Andy and goldens in general. Perhaps Andy's spirit (and goldens) are those angels. Cherubs: "baby or toddler angels". The golden spirit/personality is just like that: Playful, innocent, unconditionally loving. They're also described as the keepers of the gates of Heaven ... or, as one might say, The Rainbow Bridge. I like that thought. Especially the thought of crossing over myself and being immersed in the love our boys gave us while they lived in furry, happy bodies


Sigh! So Beautiful!


----------



## swishywagga

Danny, Have to tell you this. I was out walking to the shops today, I was looking at the dogs playing in the park, and I started thinking about all the dogs on the forum and in particular Andy came into my mind. I walked further up the road and stopped to cross over, it was busy and nobody stopped to let me cross, and then after a good while a man stopped for me and let me cross, I looked at the car and it was a taxi, the name of the company "Andy's Taxi's", and the slogan on the side of the car "We Won't let You Down". I grabbed my phone to get a photo but couldn't get a shot in time. I think a certain golden boy may have been here today! Made me smile!!


----------



## dborgers

That's precious  Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Karen519

*Precious*



swishywagga said:


> Danny, Have to tell you this. I was out walking to the shops today, I was looking at the dogs playing in the park, and I started thinking about all the dogs on the forum and in particular Andy came into my mind. I walked further up the road and stopped to cross over, it was busy and nobody stopped to let me cross, and then after a good while a man stopped for me and let me cross, I looked at the car and it was a taxi, the name of the company "Andy's Taxi's", and the slogan on the side of the car "We Won't let You Down". I grabbed my phone to get a photo but couldn't get a shot in time. I think a certain golden boy may have been here today! Made me smile!!


That sure is precious!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just checking in to say hi and hope that you're doing okay


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

We're having more possum adventures around here. One has taken up residence under the back deck and back addition to the house, having found a small space it could crawl in and out of. Ollie is simply obsessed with it, spending all the free time he can peering in the little hole between slats at the possum, and vice versa. I need to get a trap cage from the Humane Society or somewhere else tomorrow and trap it for relocation if I can find one. Unlike Andy, Ollie is about the same size it is. The possum isn't likely to roll over and play possum if they meet outside.


----------



## Jingers mom

Try putting a few moth balls in the hole.... The possum will vacate the premises quickly.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Jingers mom said:


> Try putting a few moth balls in the hole.... The possum will vacate the premises quickly.


Thanks!! I'll do that. Went under there today to check for the possum under the back addition. He/she was out and about, so I got the entry into the crawl space blocked off. The only place he/she could possibly go now is under the back deck. Mothballs will be sprinkled under there tomorrow. Thanks again for the tip


----------



## Mac'sdad

dborgers said:


> Thanks!! I'll do that. Went under there today to check for the possum under the back addition. He/she was out and about, so I got the entry into the crawl space blocked off. The only place he/she could possibly go now is under the back deck. Mothballs will be sprinkled under there tomorrow. Thanks again for the tip



:wavey: Hi Danny.....I guess the Clampett Clan doesn't live near by.... !!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Possum*



dborgers said:


> Thanks
> 
> We're having more possum adventures around here. One has taken up residence under the back deck and back addition to the house, having found a small space it could crawl in and out of. Ollie is simply obsessed with it, spending all the free time he can peering in the little hole between slats at the possum, and vice versa. I need to get a trap cage from the Humane Society or somewhere else tomorrow and trap it for relocation if I can find one. Unlike Andy, Ollie is about the same size it is. The possum isn't likely to roll over and play possum if they meet outside.


Boy, never a dull moment!
Great Tip, Jingers Mom!


----------



## dborgers

I woke up and looked down expecting to see Andy this morning. Been happening all over the house at different times. Takes time to get used to the fact he's having a ball somewhere else right now. 


mac'sdad said:


> :wavey: Hi Danny.....I guess the Clampett Clan doesn't live near by.... !!!!!


Granny Clampett would already be serving possum stew LOL

KAREN, ya, never a dull moment! LOL


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Thanks
> 
> We're having more possum adventures around here. One has taken up residence under the back deck and back addition to the house, having found a small space it could crawl in and out of. *Ollie is simply obsessed with it, spending all the free time he can peering in the little hole between slats at the possum, and vice versa.* I need to get a trap cage from the Humane Society or somewhere else tomorrow and trap it for relocation if I can find one. Unlike Andy, Ollie is about the same size it is. The possum isn't likely to roll over and play possum if they meet outside.


The image if this made me smile. What a brave boy. Are possums vicious at all? My guess is not - but I honestly have never seen one. I know several members of the rodent family can be a little testy. Did you manage to keep him out? 



dborgers said:


> I woke up and looked down expecting to see Andy this morning. Been happening all over the house at different times. Takes time to get used to the fact he's having a ball somewhere else right now.


I still come home thinking about seeing Tee when I get there, so I know what you mean. And I was sitting in my house yesterday, and it was very quiet, and I thought about the sound of her jumping down off my bed and coming out, pausing at the water dish, and walking out to sit with me. It's something I heard thousands of times. I hope I never forget it.


----------



## dborgers

Sweet Girl said:


> The image if this made me smile. What a brave boy. Are possums vicious at all? My guess is not - but I honestly have never seen one. I know several members of the rodent family can be a little testy. Did you manage to keep him out?


They played dead when Andy was around. Not sure about a dog their own size ... or smaller. I didn't hear him/her last night under the back addition, so it looks like I kept him out. Mothballs under the back deck too. I think he's moved onto greener pastures!


----------



## zoehow54

I was just wondering who was going to do my dishes now. Zoe was always waiting to lick up whatever I left behind & as I scared my sister in law one time saying "well at least when she licks them clean I can put them back in the cupboard!" It took her a bit to figure it out!
It's funny/sad the things that are making me smile today.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> They played dead when Andy was around. Not sure about a dog their own size ... or smaller. I didn't hear him/her last night under the back addition, so it looks like I kept him out. Mothballs under the back deck too. I think he's moved onto greener pastures!


Danny

Love the mothballs idea. With my luck Tucker and Tonka would EAT the mothballs and if they saw what they thought was a DEAD possum, I'm not sure they wouldn't eat him, too!


----------



## *Laura*

Andy and Tesia I miss you both. Danny those moments are always there aren't they


----------



## Karen519

*Possum*

Anymore news on the the possum and Ollie!?
Maybe Andy sent the possum to keep Ollie on his toes!


----------



## HolDaisy

It really does take a long time to get used to them not being around anymore. Even though we have Sammy to keep us busy and liven up our house we still miss Daisy so very much, and always will...she was a very special little girl. Even though you can't see Andy and sweetgirl the same goes for Tesia...they are both still around watching over you and when you need them most you will sense their spirits around you. Sammy sends you both golden hugs.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I find myself missing Barkley even more when I see Yogi do things Barkley used to do.... I don't think I'll ever get over losing Barkley, but right now I'm in a place where I have all these great memories of him and the intense grief is over.


----------



## dborgers

TY all 

Ya, when someone has been in our lives for years and years getting used to them not being there anymore takes time ... and as long as it takes. I've had so much loss in my life perhaps I'm a little more philosophical about it than some may be. Acceptance is the key. Knowing we did everything for Andy we possibly could, and that he lived every single day on Earth possible, leaves no room for guilt or second guessing. Still, it takes time to get used to them not being here. 

Any emotional pain we feel is in direct proportion to the love we had for them and received from them. As I've said before, we don't hurt so much unless we loved that much. 

Being 'spiritual' as I am - that they're high spiritual beings - gives me comfort too, knowing that Andy, like others, is back 'Home' being what he's always been. An angel.


Karen519 said:


> Anymore news on the the possum and Ollie!?
> Maybe Andy sent the possum to keep Ollie on his toes!


I've pretty well blocked off all access to the possum. Ollie, however, is still running 'porch patrol' back and forth to the back deck ... just in case, and also sitting on the back side porch patiently waiting for some action. 

He and Katie got in the mulch pile yesterday and got themselves black and smelly. Both got baths. Ollie whimpered the whole while. You'd have thought I was breaking his legs or something. Aw. I felt his paws, and he has webbed feet, so I'll take him to the lake when the water warms up and see if he takes to the water or not when it's fun and not a bath. Andy never liked baths either. Once I got rubbing the shampoo in, his tail would start to wag, but he could never get out of the tub soon enough.

I miss Andy so much, but the reality is he's back in Heaven. Acceptance of that is key to healing from a loss like that. Also helps to remind myself Andy lived a long and well lived life .. one that was extended by 500+ days we wouldn't have had him. The goal in making the sacrifices to get him chemo and all was to ensure he'd live every single day on Earth he could be healthy, and that mission was accomplished. I'm finding that spending extra time with Katie and Ollie is very helpful .,. directing the love and attention Andy used to get in a positive way.

Still haven't been out to the lake. Next trip is a sailing trip to scatter some of Andy's ashes on and around the lake at spots we used to swim at. No doubt that'll be an emotional day.


----------



## mygunner

dborger's All of your dogs were blessed to have you and you were blessed to have them. They are angels sent to earth and Heaven just wanted them back. I lost my Brody age 11 to lymphoma last April 2012 and My Golden Gunner age 4 to an adrenal tumor April 2013 It is hard I don't think I will ever get through the loss of my two. You have done what I don't think I could emotionally do... rescuing abused dogs. I don't think I could handle seeing or knowing about the abuse. You and your wife are special people!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> TY all
> 
> Ya, when someone has been in our lives for years and years getting used to them not being there anymore takes time ... and as long as it takes. I've had so much loss in my life perhaps I'm a little more philosophical about it than some may be. Acceptance is the key. Knowing we did everything for Andy we possibly could, and that he lived every single day on Earth possible, leaves no room for guilt or second guessing. Still, it takes time to get used to them not being here.
> 
> Any emotional pain we feel is in direct proportion to the love we had for them and received from them. As I've said before, we don't hurt so much unless we loved that much.
> 
> Being 'spiritual' as I am - that they're high spiritual beings - gives me comfort too, knowing that Andy, like others, is back 'Home' being what he's always been. An angel.
> 
> I've pretty well blocked off all access to the possum. Ollie, however, is still running 'porch patrol' back and forth to the back deck ... just in case, and also sitting on the back side porch patiently waiting for some action.
> 
> He and Katie got in the mulch pile yesterday and got themselves black and smelly. Both got baths. Ollie whimpered the whole while. You'd have thought I was breaking his legs or something. Aw. I felt his paws, and he has webbed feet, so I'll take him to the lake when the water warms up and see if he takes to the water or not when it's fun and not a bath. Andy never liked baths either. Once I got rubbing the shampoo in, his tail would start to wag, but he could never get out of the tub soon enough.
> 
> I miss Andy so much, but the reality is he's back in Heaven. Acceptance of that is key to healing from a loss like that. Also helps to remind myself Andy lived a long and well lived life .. one that was extended by 500+ days we wouldn't have had him. The goal in making the sacrifices to get him chemo and all was to ensure he'd live every single day on Earth he could be healthy, and that mission was accomplished. I'm finding that spending extra time with Katie and Ollie is very helpful .,. directing the love and attention Andy used to get in a positive way.
> 
> Still haven't been out to the lake. Next trip is a sailing trip to scatter some of Andy's ashes on and around the lake at spots we used to swim at. No doubt that'll be an emotional day.


Danny

Thank God for our dogs left behind that we can shower attention on - they help get us through. We will all go with you on the boat ride where you scatter Andy's ashes. I can see Andy, Smooch and Snobear, all running together and snuggled together for naps!


----------



## T-Joy

mygunner said:


> dborger's All of your dogs were blessed to have you and you were blessed to have them. They are angels sent to earth and Heaven just wanted them back. I lost my Brody age 11 to lymphoma last April 2012 and My Golden Gunner age 4 to an adrenal tumor April 2013 It is hard I don't think I will ever get through the loss of my two. You have done what I don't think I could emotionally do... rescuing abused dogs. I don't think I could handle seeing or knowing about the abuse. You and your wife are special people!


Oh yes,they ARE very special people!!! 
I am so sorry for your loss! My heart is going out to you. I wish you to be strong...Your Angels are with you, only ... invisible <3 Only thing that I can tell you is to learn from Andy's parents. They choose acceptance...It's still hard, but it's the only possible way to survive in your pain.

Danny, thank you again for existing! You and your wife are GREAT people. You are Angels sent to the Earth to help others. That's how Andy arrived in your life...Angel to Angel... I like to believe in it! 
You are my teachers...
Your son Andy was so blessed to share his life with you, and IS very happy now while looking at you! He feels accomplished, I am sure, and that is the best reward for living. Once, when you finish your mission on Earth, you will feel the same! The best reward!!! Isn't it? You deserve it!
Love <3


----------



## dborgers

It's gonna be one heck of a reunion 2 seconds after I draw my last breath. I'm not afraid of dying at all when the time comes. Not that I welcome it sooner rather than later


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> It's gonna be one heck of a reunion 2 seconds after I draw my last breath. I'm not afraid of dying at all when the time comes. Not that I welcome it sooner rather than later


I hope you live a long happy life full of golden love!


----------



## T-Joy

Oh yess Dalas Gold, that's for sure. The people like them are needed here for a long, long time <3 

love <3


----------



## dborgers

Aw, thanks  Just for you, I'm going to try to make 90 years old LOL


----------



## T-Joy

Danny, do you know that number 444 is an Angel number? We are writing now on 444 th page. Isn' t it a sign that what I am talking about is TRUE and what you wrote last is, definitely, what is going to happen  

Andy knows...:smooch:

Love <3


----------



## Karen519

*444*

Wow, I didn't know that 444 is an angel number, but I agree that Andy, Jane and Danny are angels!


----------



## Lilliegrace

Hi gang

Just checking in to see if everybody is ok

Grace is doing well and full of beans. 

How r u Danny?

hugs

S:wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Lillie*

So glad to hear that Grace is doing well!


----------



## Karen519

*Mother's Day*

Hoping everyone had a beautiful Mother's Day!
I sure MISS my Mom and Dad!


----------



## Mac'sdad

Hi Danny ...Just Mac & I checking on you and the family ....


----------



## HolDaisy

Just stopping by to say hi and to see how you're doing?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Hoping everyone had a beautiful Mother's Day!
> I sure MISS my Mom and Dad!


Thanks, Karen I miss my folks too. The funny thing is the older I've gotten the smarter my parents were.



mac'sdad said:


> Hi Danny ...Just Mac & I checking on you and the family ....


Thanks, man. How's your handsome chick magnet doing?



HolDaisy said:


> Just stopping by to say hi and to see how you're doing?


Thanks, Hollie. We're doing OK. Accepting that things are what they are. We miss Andy a whole lot, but know he's having a blast right now and that we'll see him again one day.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Thinking of you, Jane, Katie & Ollie. Hope you're doing well.

I miss my parents too, and my sister. We had a quiet day yesterday. We hung out with the girls. Went to the dog park (nobody else there, and amazingly, no poop) for running, chasing & an all round good time. Later we took a nice walk. Our son sent me flowers through Pro.flowers. They're Asian Lillies & are gorgeous. Next weekend we're going up for a Cub game & spending a couple of days with he & his girlfriend and Moses, their newfie. Hopefully they'll all get along.

I think of Andy almost everyday. He was such a love.


----------



## dborgers

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Thinking of you, Jane, Katie & Ollie. Hope you're doing well.
> 
> I miss my parents too, and my sister. We had a quiet day yesterday. We hung out with the girls. Went to the dog park (nobody else there, and amazingly, no poop) for running, chasing & an all round good time. Later we took a nice walk. Our son sent me flowers through Pro.flowers. They're Asian Lillies & are gorgeous. Next weekend we're going up for a Cub game & spending a couple of days with he & his girlfriend and Moses, their newfie. Hopefully they'll all get along.
> 
> I think of Andy almost everyday. He was such a love.


Thank you so much. I'm glad you had a wonderful Mother's Day. And Go Cubbies!! I was born in Chitown (as was my sister, Beverly). I have a buddy who roots for both the Cubs and Sox. Calls himself "Bi-Soxual" LOL.

Thanks for thinking about Andy


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thank you so much. I'm glad you had a wonderful Mother's Day. And Go Cubbies!! I was born in Chitown (as was my sister, Beverly). I have a buddy who roots for both the Cubs and Sox. Calls himself "Bi-Soxual" LOL.
> 
> Thanks for thinking about Andy


Danny

This really cracked me up. My Dad and his brother were SOX FANS and my uncle was a CUBS FAN. There were many arguments in our house when he was over!

Has the rescue given you any home visits yet?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> This really cracked me up. My Dad and his brother were SOX FANS and my uncle was a CUBS FAN. There were many arguments in our house when he was over!


LOL. Ya, knowing the intratown rivalry I stay impartial around my family when I'm up there. I guess you could call me 'Bi-Soxual' too. I'll root for either one if I see them on TV. My 'heart team' is the Detroit Tigers, having been adopted and raised in Michigan.


Karen519 said:


> Has the rescue given you any home visits yet?


Haven't gotten a call yet ...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Go Tigers!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Sox*

Go White Sox!!


----------



## swishywagga

Just wanted to say Hi!!, hoping that you, Jane, Ollie and Katie are doing ok.


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of you as well, Danny and Jane.


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Go White Sox!!


I'll go with that ... as long as I'm South of downtown Chicago LOL 


swishywagga said:


> Just wanted to say Hi!!, hoping that you, Jane, Ollie and Katie are doing ok.


Thanks!  We're doing OK. The first couple weeks were the hardest, but now we're mostly smiling when we think of Andy. We sure miss that boy. 


cgriffin said:


> Thinking of you as well, Danny and Jane.


Thanks, Christa  We think about you every day.

BTW, I pulled Ollie backwards out of the bushes last night by the little nub of a tail he has. He was barking at something. When I grabbed his tail I saw a possum face and heard it growl. The possum is also probably upset I blocked off his/her mansion under the addition in the back of the house.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Would you like to borrow Basil? She'd love to help you with the possum.


----------



## Karen519

*dANNY*



dborgers said:


> I'll go with that ... as long as I'm South of downtown Chicago LOL
> Thanks!  We're doing OK. The first couple weeks were the hardest, but now we're mostly smiling when we think of Andy. We sure miss that boy.
> Thanks, Christa  We think about you every day.
> 
> BTW, I pulled Ollie backwards out of the bushes last night by the little nub of a tail he has. He was barking at something. When I grabbed his tail I saw a possum face and heard it growl. The possum is also probably upset I blocked off his/her mansion under the addition in the back of the house.


I bet the possum would have a few CHOICE words for you!


----------



## cgriffin

My boys have had several possum encounters. The possums usually played dead and Toby looked at it with a face that said: Ewwwww, it is dead, mom. What is it? 
Thunder the same way, looked, sniffed, nothing.

Now Dachsi, he has not encountered one yet and he is always on a leash. I think he would attack it, given his breed.
I hate to say this,but he has killed several bunnies coming into the yard, several birds and one chipmunk - he killed Alwin. 

I love the Golden temperament that does not hurt a fly, Thunder is a lab mix but he is also a softie and won't hurt a thing.

Something to chuckle that my sister sent to me to cheer me up:

The attached picture is exactly what Dachsi looked like when he killed the chipmunk, he was sitting next to it looking at it, looking at me, looking at it, oh that dog :no:


----------



## dborgers

I saw a smaller possum in the basement today. Maybe the bigger one outside (that can't get under the back addition anymore) is its mom? Going Monday to look for a trap cage if my 'leave a trail of tuna leading outside' doesn't work.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hope you entice the possum! We have a seasonal possum visitor in our back yard, underneath our balcony deck- Toby will bark at it but he can't reach him. The possum isn't afraid of me at all, probably knows I won't do anything to him.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> I saw a smaller possum in the basement today. Maybe the bigger one outside (that can't get under the back addition anymore) is its mom? Going Monday to look for a trap cage if my 'leave a trail of tuna leading outside' doesn't work.


Danny

How do you think he got inside?
You are a lot braver than me!!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I hope you're able to catch the possoms. Andy would have had so much fun with these visitors in his yard 

(Christa - your picture of Dachsi 'the cereal killer' made me laugh out loud)


----------



## cgriffin

Laura, it made me laugh out loud too


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I swear the critters know when there is no dog around anymore--although they may think in Danny's case that Katie and Ollie are too little to pose a threat! We have had more bunnies, chipmunks, etc in our yard this spring than we have in years--I swear that they know that Fozzie isn't around anymore. Well, they will be in for a rude awakening later this year....


----------



## dborgers

The possum hasn't appeared in the trap ... yet. May have wandered off for a time.

I loved the "Cereal Killer" too! LOL Reminds me of a joke:

A homicide detective is on the scene in Skid Row where a bum has been found dead in a bathtub full of milk with a banana in his mouth.

"Looks like the work of a serial killer to me"


----------



## dborgers

*Please Check This Out - Thanks!*

Please check out Bear's thread here on GRF and then his Facebook page. 

As many of you may recall, Andy tore his ACL early in chemo, and it was a pretty heartbreaking thing to see him unable to do anything or have any fun.

Thanks! 

Bear Is Stuggling To Get Up - GRF


----------



## Karen519

*Possum*

Any possum sightings yet?

Hope you all have a great Memorial Day Weekend!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy left the Earth 8 weeks ago. Seems like yesterday. I still find myself expecting him to come trotting into the room with tail wagging. I sure miss him and his beautiful happy spirit. 

Bet he's chowing down on the endless treat buffet in Heaven right now between dips in the lake and ball playing. What a great boy he was on Earth, and a great spirit he still is. 

He left the Earth better than he found it ... spreading all that love like he did, bringing out smiles and the best in people wherever he went. What greater tribute could I give for him but to be able to say that? He was an inspiration to me ... someone I looked up to. Have fun, Andy. We sure love you.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Andy left the Earth 8 weeks ago. Seems like yesterday. I still find myself expecting him to come trotting into the room with tail wagging. I sure miss him and his beautiful happy spirit.
> 
> Bet he's chowing down on the endless treat buffet right now between dips in the lake and ball playing. What a great boy he was on Earth, and a great spirit he still is.
> 
> He left the Earth better than he found it ... spreading all that love like he did, bringing out smiles and the best in people wherever he went. What better tribute could I make for him but to be able to say that? He was an inspiration to me ... someone I looked up to. Have fun, Andy. We sure love you.


Danny: We all MISS ANDY so much! He will always live on through you, as Smooch and Snobear live on through me!


----------



## cgriffin

Also thinking of you today, as you well know.
Andy and Toby sure are on my mind today, missing them both.


----------



## swishywagga

Danny & Jane, thinking of you today, sending you many golden thoughts and wishes across the miles.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry I missed your post yesterday that it has been 8 weeks since your precious boy Andy left you. You must be missing him so much. It's so true what you said though Andy really did bring smiles everywhere he went. Even via this forum and how far away from you we are he bought us plenty of smiles too, we will never forget him ever. Daisy will be looking after him for you and they will be having so much fun together


----------



## dborgers

*This One's For Andy*

Hey hey hey. Andy, this one's for you, buddy!! 

Caught the little possum kid who'd gotten separated from his mama and was lost under the house and returned him to the grove in the back field where she and the little guy's brothers and sisters are. 

Andy caught the mama last year and, of course, never hurt her. He was SO proud of himself, strutting with that possum in his mouth like a tiger carrying a cub. She played 'possum' and left as soon as the coast was clear with nothing but a little slobber to show for it.

Here are a couple pics of Little Mister Possum just before I returned him to his family. Fed him a big meal of sardines before letting him go, and left him water, a can of tuna, an apple, and baby carrots in the grove. Have a good life, little buddy:


----------



## Brave

Yay!!! Great job!!!! He sure is cute.


----------



## dborgers

He is a cute little bugger. I've been feeding him for a few days so he wouldn't be traumatized when I finally caught him. We've been face to face several times. He kind of lost his fear of me, and would come running when he heard food getting dropped in the pie tin. Tonight was the night, and it all worked out well. Ollie has been simply obsessed with that possum!! It's all he's been thinking about, running every chance he got to check. Mission Accomplished!!

Andy would be very proud


----------



## Doug

Whoa - that's amazing!


----------



## dborgers

Julie,

Possums are marsupials like kangaroos and also carry their young in a pouch until they're weaned, which happens quickly. They are fantastic climbers and not dangerous at all. Quite disease free. I wasn't afraid of the little guy at all, but I didn't touch him because I didn't want his mother to reject him because of my scent. She was waiting for him last week in some bushes behind our back deck. Ollie got nose to nose with her. She finally walked off back to the grove, where I deposited Little Mister Possum last night. Jane and I nicknamed him "PJ", for "Possum Junior" 

Sure made me think about Andy, who proudly had the mother by the neck like a tiger cub last year. Possums involuntarily faint, or "play possum" when they feel threatened, essentially going into a coma that lasts 30 minutes to hours. I went back and checked on all the possums Andy caught last year (2 adults, 1 juvenile) after we got back from our walks. All were just fine and wandered off back to their homes after a snack of tuna and apples I left them as amends for the scare LOL Aw, Andy, you were the master possum catcher, my friend.

PJ looks like a juvenile about 3 or 4 months old. Possums only live a couple years on average.


----------



## Doug

Danny you have the biggest heart (and the most courage) out of anyone I know. 
You are always there to help one soul in need at a time through your thoughtful care (and messages) for others no matter what their size, shape or form.


----------



## dborgers

Julie, PJ didn't pose any threat.  I got him used to coming to the pie tin up on a ledge for food for a few days, then stuck the pie tin loaded with sardines inside the trap cage. He was inside it within 3 minutes. I'm glad he's back with his mama. He might miss being able to watch TV in the man cave though LOL


----------



## Dallas Gold

Glad you got PJ and he/she is back home in her natural environment. I wouldn't be surprised if one or more of them come back to visit you soon-- sort of like the relatives that start to hang around their long lost cousin who just won the lottery!


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, that little possum is so cute! I am glad PJ is back with his mom.


----------



## PrincessDi

PJ is a cute possum! I'll bet there are more PJ adventures to come!


----------



## *Laura*

PJ is so cute and what a great name. Andy 'the master possum catcher' would have had so much fun


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Danny, you must be the modern day St. Francis.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw bless, bet he's enjoyed having some nice food off you  Andy really will be so proud!


----------



## dborgers

Ollie was barking in the basement so I went to check it out. Another juvenile possum. Trap set. Man, if it is PJ, he'd have had to walk 500' and found his way back into the basement. Most likely, it's one of PJ's siblings.

UPDATE: The trap went off. I think this is the runt of the litter. Smaller than PJ. She's kind of pretty, so I think she's a girl LOL I just took her out to the grove with more tuna and water. She wasn't scared or anything. Rode in the cage all the way soaking in the scenery. PJ was a bit more nervous last night than this little bugger.

Jane painted a little nail polish on it's tail so we can tell if another shows up it's her or not.

Man, Andy would have loved this!!  

PICS of Little Miss Possum I just caught in the trap cage (I think it's a female):


----------



## Pixie

The possums are passing the word about "Le Andy" a really nice restaurance settle in a base with a cozie atmosphear. Why dont you make a reservation? And dont forget to ask for the tuna nad water, it is the speciality


----------



## dborgers

LOL 

We left a can of tuna up on the ledge in the basement tonight in case there were more possum teenagers hanging out under the back addition. They can walk freely to the front through a hole in the brick wall where water pipes head to the back addition. 

Well, I just heard another one eating from the can, so the trap cage is set again - with tuna, lettuce, apples, and water inside. 

BTW, I read that by the time possums (opossums) are the size these guys are (6-7" nose tip to hip) they typically go their own way and can fend for themselves just fine. We don't have any predators in the area. I'm in the city, but with acreage behind me, so these buggers should do just fine. I'm going to leave quite a bit of dry dog food back there to give them a head start when I take the newest found resident back to the grove. 

Andy would just LOVE all this possum stuff. If this 3rd possum walks into the trap cage Andy and I will be tied for lifetime possum catches at 3 each.L With a 100% 'no injury' record too. To be honest, his were 2 30 lb adults and one 8 lb juvenile. Mine were smaller. Andy wins no matter what 

UPDATE: The trap door just swung shut. Andy and I are tied at 3 apiece.


----------



## dborgers

*Sibling #3*

Caught sibling #3 a few minutes ago and put him/her in the same grove with mama possum and the other siblings. They have plenty of water, fruit, tuna, carrots, and lettuce. I saw a rabbit running away when I walked up to the grove. It's enjoying the feast too.

Speaking of which: A few summers ago we had a drought and the rabbits were running out of grass to eat, so Jane bought stuff rabbits eat, cut it up, and threw it behind the cyclone fence in the back yard. Next day when she went out to do the same, all the rabbits were waiting for her. They waited there every day at 7 pm for dinner the rest of the summer LOL. Ah, critters. They make life ... life.

BTW, possums are North America's only marsupials. Related to Kangeroos and Wallabees, and the also the only critter in NA with a prehensile tail. Opposable thumbs on their back legs too (which makes me think of Enzo, the dog in "The Art of Racing In The Rain". Something he wished he'd had).

Sibling #3 (we're getting the family all back together);










Can't ya just fall into those brown eyes? LOL


----------



## Brave

I think Andy has a hand in this. He is still playing games with you from afar. I like the miss possum best.  she sure is a cutie. You are such a wonderful man (and Jane is such a wonderful woman) to do so much for different critters. Everyone whose path crosses yours gets blessed a thousands times over.


----------



## dborgers

Aw, thanks, Jen. I don't think we're doing anything anyone else here wouldn't do. 

Ya, I sure am thinking a lot about Andy right now with all the sudden possum happenings. His antics with possums will live forever in my mind. He was SO darned proud to show me the possums he "caught" and held gently by the neck. I let him think he was king of the jungle and never told him they were playing dead. All of whom came out of their comas and waddled off unscathed, with only some slobber on their necks and tales to tell to show for it.

IMO, sibling #3 is kinda cute too. Those brown eyes, pink nose, and cute little mouse ears ...A good looking family insofar as possums go LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Little possum is looking right into the camera, so cute  Maybe they are trying to be caught on purpose now, seeing that they get fed and not harmed, lol. 

About "The Art of Racing In The Rain", I picked it up at the bookstore on Saturday, read a few pages, tears started falling and I quickly put it away and looked around if anybody saw my melt down. I am sure it is a good book but man, I can't read it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It really is a good book, but very hard to read---lots of sadness in it..


----------



## dborgers

I shed some tears reading The Art of Racing In The Rain as well but, from my perspective, it has a happy ending. Sort of like life: you have to walk through the dark woods of pain to get to the sunshine. Just my two cents ...


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> ...Andy would just LOVE all this possum stuff. If this 3rd possum walks into the trap cage Andy and I will be tied for lifetime possum catches at 3 each.L With a 100% 'no injury' record too. To be honest, his were 2 30 lb adults and one 8 lb juvenile. Mine were smaller. Andy wins no matter what
> 
> UPDATE: The trap door just swung shut. Andy and I are tied at 3 apiece.


Danny, you know perfectly well that you would _let_ Andy win if that would make him happy. And he would do the same for you. I second the notion that he is herding these possums to you. 

A friend living in the mountains of southwest Virginia feeds wild critters during droughts and snowstorms that deprive them of their natural food. Her guest list regularly includes rabbits, deer and squirrels, and she even considered feeding a bear, though I believe she thought better of that idea. Her greatest challenge to date was figuring out what to feed skunks when a mama showed up on the back doorstep after a blizzard and made it clear that she also required human assistance. The answer? Macaroni and cheese is the answer to a skunk's gourmet dreams!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Danny, I think Andy has sent you these little guys. 

It's a sign from him that he's doing well, he's happy, he's thinking about you, and that he wants you to continue caring for all of God's creatures.


----------



## dborgers

Andy will always be the winner. He caught them all by himself .. no humane trap cage required  

It's been a nice walk down memory lane reliving the moments Andy came out just strutting his stuff gently carrying a 20 lb possums by the neck like a mama tiger carrying her cubs.

Going for my first sail this afternoon since Andy went back to Heaven. He had such a good time out on my buddy's boat, ears up, curiously looking at all the water foul, his head snapping to the sound of a cackling goose or quacking duck.

Andy the cuddler and my buddy, Jonathan:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Enjoy your sail Danny. I'm sure it will be bittersweet, filled with memories of Andy the Sailor dog.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I hope you had fun sailing today, Danny! Hopefully it wasn't too bittersweet for you..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sorry I did not post for such a long, long time. I visited this thread couple times and just left, something was stuck in my throat couldn't "say" a word. But something special happened last night, I was with Andy in my dream. It was like in the videos you made, I was throwing a ball for him in the lake and he kept bringing it back to me. I must miss this forum so much, it was not the first time I "hang out" with goldens from this forum in my dreams, but time spent with Andy was special indeed.

Hugs to you, Jane and your furry kids.


----------



## dborgers

Aw, that's wonderful, V. Thanks for sharing that  I went sailing today for the first time since Andy went to Heaven.

Two of the juvenile possums returned tonight. I know this because we've painted a swab of a different color nail polish on the tails of each one I caught so we could determine if they came back or not. Well ...

Little Miss Possum (pink) and PJ (red) walked all the way back - 500' - and came back under the crawl space and into the basement through a hole in a brick wall where water pipes go to the back addition. I just drove them out to another wooded area nearby. Once possums are 6" long they are completely able to take care of themselves, and they're both bigger than that. There are about 10 acres and a creek there, so they'll be just fine.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I am sure that Andy was sailing with you!!


----------



## dborgers

Little Miss Possum (with the pink nail polish) came back for the 2nd time. I'm going to take it as a sign and get her to a wildlife rehab group tomorrow. She's smaller than the others I caught. I have her in the cage outside in the shade with water, food, and a wadded up tee shirt for a soft spot so she doesn't have to lay on the metal grate. We have a call into Walden's Puddle, a wildlife rescue to see if they want us to bring her over there or feed her here for a couple more weeks ... and what to feed her if they suggest we care for her until she'd big enough to be released, which I'll do next time at the lake where there's plenty of water, trees, vegetation, and stuff for her to eat.

When I took her to the woods yesterday (he 2nd trip from our house) she was peaceful, and spent the ride carrying her with her little pink nose stuck out the side of the cage. It's just amazing she found her way all the way back to our basement. Animals, even as young as she is, have amazing honing instincts. 

A year old german shepherd (Angus) who lived across the street was adopted 6 miles away when the couple divorced. They had him chained up in a yard. He broke free and found his way 6 miles back and was living under the porch of the then vacant house. Angus lived with us for a few months, I trained him, and he's been living the life of Reilly on a 120 acre farm with a veterinary chiropractor who'd just lost their dog a couple months before to old age. Angus has had his own backpack and had a lot of fun the past 10+ years.

Day before yesterday:


----------



## swishywagga

Wow that's so amazing, personally I think they can sense what amazing people both you and Jane are, and are so at home and comfortable to be with you knowing you can give them food and a warm bed. Bless you for taking such good care of them. It is just simply heartwarming.


----------



## Mac'sdad

dborgers said:


> Aw, that's wonderful, V. Thanks for sharing that  I went sailing today for the first time since Andy went to Heaven.
> 
> Two of the juvenile possums returned tonight. I know this because we've painted a swab of a different color nail polish on the tails of each one I caught so we could determine if they came back or not. Well ...
> 
> Little Miss Possum (pink) and PJ (red) walked all the way back - 500' - and came back under the crawl space and into the basement through a hole in a brick wall where water pipes go to the back addition. I just drove them out to another wooded area nearby. Once possums are 6" long they are completely able to take care of themselves, and they're both bigger than that. There are about 10 acres and a creek there, so they'll be just fine.


Danny ...they know a safe haven when they see one ....any room under there for Mac and I .... LOL Have a great weekend ...hugs to the kids (Mac says woof) too !!!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 

I just got back from taking Little Miss Possum to a wonderful wildlife rescue about half an hour out of downtown Nashville called Walden's Puddle, Way out in the woods .. just a beautiful setting. Creek you ford (only 4" deep) halfway down the long drive into the woods to get to the main building. These wonderful volunteers (and a few paid staff) take in every kind of wounded or orphaned animal you can imagine.

She'll get the care she needs 100% and be released when they think it's time she can live on her own. She is such a docile little cutie. And to think she came back twice!! Awww. Little Miss Possum is definitely the runt of the litter. Quite a bit smaller than the others I caught and returned to their mama. And the way her hair sticks out like a porcupine is simply adorable, though very soft ... just like her cute little self  

We made a donation in Andy's name to Walden'a Puddle. After I told her about him, the nice lady who runs the front desk told me she has a golden rescue who's 8 years old now and suffers from seizures. I told her about GRF and what a wonderful source of information and incredibly kind and helpful community this is. I think she's going to sign up.

Well, Little Miss Possum is in great hands. Here's a link to their website:

Walden's Puddle....Wildlife Rehabilitation and Education Center

All the babies are back with mama or being taken care of. What will Ollie do now? He has been simply infatuated and obsessed with the possum kids. The can of tuna I've left out hasn't been touched, so I think we got all five of them who couldn't find their way back out in good hands now. BTW, I petted her a little this morning. So soft. And so sweet. She is a fantastic ambassador for possums all over the world. I've learned a lot about them these past few days. I'm impressed. They're pretty darned good children of a loving God. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## dborgers

PS - It could be they came back because they like Animal Planet, which is on half the time in our house. Sesame Street for baby animals. This has been a couple very happy days. I can only figure Andy led that little lady back to our house ... twice. Maybe Andy's paying the mama back for getting her neck slobbery last winter


----------



## *Laura*

What a great possum story Danny. I think Andy's had a hand in leading these little ones to your house but poor little Ollie!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I just LOVE the possum stories-so cute!
I have no doubt that Andy led her back!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you had a nice time sailing and were able to remember all the happy times you spent out there with Andy. He looks so happy in that photo with your buddy!

I also love the possum stories and it was very kind of you to take the little one to the wildlife centre. They must definitely have heard how good it is at Andy's ranch and wanted to stay  (p.s Andy certainly had his paws in your recent possum adventures!)


----------



## T-Joy

I just wanted to say Hello to Andy's family 

I miss Him so much <3

Love you guys <3


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Just stopping in to say hello to all of you-I, too, miss Andy very much!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you all, hoping your doing ok!


----------



## HolDaisy

Same here, hope you're all okay


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  Everything's OK. Nothing much to report. Glad summer is here


----------



## dborgers

PS

I took a German chocolate cake, huge cheesecake sampler platter, and a big fruit tray to Nashville Veterinary Specialists last Thursday along with a card from Andy thanking them for the wonderful care and extension of life they gave him, the fun he had knowing them, and to let them know he's having a blast swimming in beautiful warm lakes and eating from the endless treat buffet. The food being his 'treats' to them. 

I had to wait a couple months. I didn't want to be a weepy mess like I was the last time I visited to thank them shortly after Andy's passing. It felt like some closure happened to leave things on an up note there in my mind. Although Jane and I had a rough time for a bit after Andy's passing, I realize it has to be tough on them to lose one dog after another. The nature of oncology requires compassionate people capable of accepting fate. What an amazing group of people human and canine oncologists are.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> PS
> 
> I took a German chocolate cake, huge cheesecake sampler platter, and a big fruit tray to Nashville Veterinary Specialists last Thursday along with a card from Andy thanking them for the wonderful care and extension of life they gave him, the fun he had knowing them, and to let them know he's having a blast swimming in beautiful warm lakes and eating from the endless treat buffet. The food being his 'treats' to them.
> 
> I had to wait a couple months. I didn't want to be a weepy mess like I was the last time I visited to thank them shortly after Andy's passing. It felt like some closure happened to leave things on an up note there in my mind. Although Jane and I had a rough time for a bit after Andy's passing, I realize it has to be tough on them to lose one dog after another. The nature of oncology requires compassionate people capable of accepting fate. What an amazing group of people human and canine oncologists are.


You and Jane are such giving people. I am sure the people at the vet appreciated it so much and will never forget Andy or you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's great way to show appreciation to the wonderful vet people you dealt with. Andy is very proud of you, probable was peeking around at the time of your visit there. Like Barb (hotel4dogs) says "whisper my name in your heart and I will be there" and there he was.
Hugs to you and Jane.


----------



## dborgers

Jane grabbed a shot of my mother-in-law, Kathie, and Ollie. His two favorite spots are on the back porch guarding the dog run and on the back of the living room couch watching the world go by. 










One of the kind people from GRF lent us a bark collar for Ollie. He went into full barking gear when the baby possums made their presence known a few weeks ago and wore out the battery. He didn't care if it was beeping or not, so we're giving it a 2nd shot now that all the possums are finally where they should be LOL










Believe it or not, Katie didn't run at the sight of the camera tonight. Progress!!










We sure do miss Andy. He had a huge presence and his leaving left a big void. I have a feeling our spotting Ollie on the streets wasn't an accident. Having him and Katie around and their antics that make us laugh has made these times a little easier.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Danny ....Mac and I are glad your spirits are on the upswing.... We miss Andy too !!!


----------



## swishywagga

Danny, so glad to hear that Katie and Ollie are making you smile. Little Ollie sure seems to have settled in with you just fine. Love the pictures especially the one of him sitting at the window!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I'm sure your finding Ollie was no accident. 
He is fun for you and Jane and for sweet Katie!
Have you been asked to do any home visits for the Golden Ret. Rescue yet?


----------



## dborgers

Thanks ya'll 

No, haven't been called for any home visits. I stand at the ready


----------



## *Laura*

Aw the pictures of Ollie and Katie are so sweet. I'm glad they make you and Jane smile. We all miss Andy so much


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've got to ask, did Miss Possum make her way back a 3rd time? If so, or if she does, I think that means you must keep her! 

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## HolDaisy

That was very kind of you to take the vets some gifts. Throughout Andy's journey I always thought what a kind and caring team you had looking after him, they sounded brilliant and genuinely loved Andy (who wouldnt?!, he was the best ).
I'm glad that Ollie and Katie are helping you throughout these difficult times. We all miss Andy very much and think about him all the time.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you, ladies 

Ya, we were so lucky to have Dr. Wang and the other specialist vets at Nashville Veterinary Specialists. As some may recall, I had to fire Andy's first oncologist, Dr. Kim Johnson of BluePearl (she was HORRIBLE!). It was a blessing to have had Dr. Wang at NVS. Andy had a great time with them too. I heard stories about how he wagged at anyone and everyone who passed in the back and was always up for a belly scratch or ear scritch. Even when he was on the gurney in the ER his last night he was thumping his tail at anyone who walked by. They all loved and cared about him, and I felt good walking in the door every time .. regardless of the reason we were there.

They'd only recently opened the doors with all those specialists a short time before Andy got sick. Nashville's gain. That is one amazing group of oncologists, internists, dermatologists, orthopedic surgeons, etc. I'm so glad Dr. Root suggested I try them after the debacle with his former oncologist. Dr. Wang, an internist who did his chemo for most of his journey until NVS hired a full time oncologist, is in the 2nd video below. Not only a top notch internist, but a wonderful person as well. We were bless to have had NVS giving Andy such great care. The results spoke for themselves 












Dallas Gold said:


> I've got to ask, did Miss Possum make her way back a 3rd time? If so, or if she does, I think that means you must keep her!
> 
> Thanks for the updates!


She did come back a 3rd time. I took her to a wildlife rescue/rehab here called Walden's Puddle early last week. She'll be taken care of by them and eased into life in the wild on her own. They're really great. She was so small compared to her brothers and sisters I figured maybe her mom or siblings rejected her, so she just kept coming back. Either that or she liked watching Animal Planet LOL


----------



## Mac'sdad

Ha Ha ...Danny ....we're all moving in under the porch.... are you kidding ...3 squares and cable TV along with a roof over our heads.... where do we sign -up !!!! 


P.S. I never get tired of Andy's Videos ....they still make me smile !!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Love the videos, Danny! Andy was a real trooper! I have to admit that I was tearing up a bit knowing that he is no longer with you....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Love the videos of Andy, and I don't blame that sweet little possum for coming back to your house a third time!


----------



## HolDaisy

Loved watching Andy's videos again, they always bring a smile. He was such a happy boy and so brave! Nice choice of music too in 'Here comes the sun'...Andy was a little ray of sunshine


----------



## dborgers

TY guys 

I visited my buddy Mike, tonight. He and Mary have a golden named Precious, whose name is spot on as she is real sweetheart. She was Andy's first friend after I adopted him, and Andy and Precious spent many many days and nights playing and hanging out with each other. I consider her a friend of mine too 

It felt good to get some good golden lovin' ...she in full tail thumping mode. I slipped her some prime rib and gave her loads of belly and chest scratches. Buddy (who *Laura* adopted thanks to her daughter and GRF) was a house guest of theirs for a week after Andy's lymphoma diagnosis. It was really good to see her ... and her human people too


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Thank you, ladies
> 
> Ya, we were so lucky to have Dr. Wang and the other specialist vets at Nashville Veterinary Specialists. As some may recall, I had to fire Andy's first oncologist, Dr. Kim Johnson of BluePearl (she was HORRIBLE!). It was a blessing to have had Dr. Wang at NVS. Andy had a great time with them too. I heard stories about how he wagged at anyone and everyone who passed in the back and was always up for a belly scratch or ear scritch. Even when he was on the gurney in the ER his last night he was thumping his tail at anyone who walked by. They all loved and cared about him, and I felt good walking in the door every time .. regardless of the reason we were there.
> 
> They'd only recently opened the doors with all those specialists a short time before Andy got sick. Nashville's gain. That is one amazing group of oncologists, internists, dermatologists, orthopedic surgeons, etc. I'm so glad Dr. Root suggested I try them after the debacle with his former oncologist. Dr. Wang, an internist who did his chemo for most of his journey until NVS hired a full time oncologist, is in the 2nd video below. Not only a top notch internist, but a wonderful person as well. We were bless to have had NVS giving Andy such great care. The results spoke for themselves
> 
> Andy's Chemo Doc Part 1 - YouTube
> ANDY'S CHEMO Part 2 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> She did come back a 3rd time. I took her to a wildlife rescue/rehab here called Walden's Puddle early last week. She'll be taken care of by them and eased into life in the wild on her own. They're really great. She was so small compared to her brothers and sisters I figured maybe her mom or siblings rejected her, so she just kept coming back. Either that or she liked watching Animal Planet LOL


oops, meant 4th time after you took her to the wildlife rescue..hopefully the wildlife rescue will find her a good permanent home in the wild and not back at your place watching Animal Planet!


----------



## dborgers

> oops, meant 4th time after you took her to the wildlife rescue..hopefully the wildlife rescue will find her a good permanent home in the wild and not back at your place watching Animal Planet!


They're surrounded by square miles of woods with a creek running through it.  She's going to be in Possum Heaven when she's finally old enough to be on her own. They ease them back into nature. Great program.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny please say hi to Mike from Buddy and I. Buddy told me that he still remembers what a good time he had when he stayed there . I'm glad you got some golden lovin' with Precious ..... She sounds like a sweetie


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Danny please say hi to Mike from Buddy and I. Buddy told me that he still remembers what a good time he had when he stayed there . I'm glad you got some golden lovin' with Precious ..... She sounds like a sweetie


I just called Mike to tell him.  He asked about Buddy yesterday and whether I was still in touch, as he does most times I see or speak with him. I told him I'm Buddy's "Dogfather" and get regular updates, then filled him in on Buddy's incredible life  

Buddy had a great time while he was at Mike's! He and Precious and Tasha played and played. The video of Buddy fetching the ball I sent you during the first few days of inquires about Buddy was shot in Mike's backyard (and in 



) 

I'm still so incredulous at how perfectly it all worked out. Simply amazing.


----------



## HolDaisy

Love the Buddy video! He's so sweet and it really is incredible how it all worked out for him with his new life in Canada  just perfect!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

As usual, what a great video, Danny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

With a star like Buddy it would be impossible to make a bad video


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's adoption to *Laura* because of this forum was something else. It really added a measure of fun and happiness during the early days of Andy's lymphoma journey and still continues to bring smiles. He is an absolute doll .. just a wonderful boy. Pure love and fun. And a "Master Ballman". 

*Laura* and her family are very special people. Buddy is in Dog Heaven with them. If you haven't checked out his threads, here they are. What a precious pup. I'm his "Dogfather" :

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/107468-andys-brother-buddy-new-canadian-citizen.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/114517-andys-brother-buddy-update.html


----------



## *Laura*

Aw it was so nice to see your videos again. The videos of Andy made me tear up. How I wish he was still with you. We all miss him so much. And the Master Ballman video of my Buddy is so clever. So much fun to watch it again. thanks Danny


----------



## Karen519

*Love the video*

I love the video of Buddy with his ball and it was bittersweet to see our sweet Andy!

I'm so glad that Laura adopted Buddy!


----------



## dborgers

I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Father's Day

My dad, Edison Borgers, was the greatest man I've ever known. Strong, compassionate, hard working, dedicated, honest, a huge dog lover, and a man who possessed a wonderful sense of humor, among his many qualities. 

Beverly and I were so lucky to have been chosen by him for adoption. I remember the day Miss Berkley, our social worker, led me into her office for yet another set of prospective parents, me holding Beverly's hand behind me. They were looking for a little boy, and when Miss Berkley said "I forgot to tell you he has a little sister" dad got a tear in his eye and proclaimed "We'll take both of them!". It was the luckiest day of my life.

He worked hard in a hot factory for 38 years for not a lot of money until the hard work caught up with his health and he was forced to take a medical retirement. Two weeks after taking his first ever jet ride to Las Vegas to see me open as the new music director/pianist for a musical star (his favorite artist) he left us. I was glad to know he saw the results of the sacrifices he made for music lessons.

When we were growing up, despite being tired from all the hours and overtime in a hot factory, he always made time to take us to do things we liked to do, and worked that overtime and sacrificed buying himself a new "church suit" or new pair of badly needed shoes to ensure Beverly and I had what we needed for camp or music lessons and kids needs.

Edison Borgers was the greatest man I ever knew, and a wonderful father.

Dad, mom, Beverly and I in a church picture taken when I was about 15:


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

What your wrote about your Father brought tears to my eyes!
I was thinking of my Dad the whole time, too. My Dad and Mom
sacrificed so much for us and though we didn't have a lot of money,
gave us the most important thing in life-LOVE!


----------



## dborgers

TY Karen

Indeed. They gave us the most important thing in life: love. God bless our fathers


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds like your Dad was a wonderful, kind man and he must have been very proud of you. I bet he's doing a great job looking after Andy


----------



## swishywagga

Your Dad sounds like a wonderful man. I am sure he is watching over you now and must be so very proud of you. What you said about him made me teary as well!


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Sounds like your Dad was a wonderful, kind man and he must have been very proud of you. I bet he's doing a great job looking after Andy


Knowing Dad, he's had a lapfull of dogs he's been petting siince 1980 



swishywagga said:


> Your Dad sounds like a wonderful man. I am sure he is watching over you now and must be so very proud of you. What you said about him made me teary as well!


He was a wonderful man. If I can be half the man he was I'll have lived a successful life


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks Danny for sharing your memories of your father with us. I am glad you had such a great father.


----------



## swishywagga

Trust me Danny you have lived a successful life, am sure there are many more successes to come, you should be very proud of the kindess, dedication and care you show to others, both furry and human! Hope you had a good day.


----------



## dborgers

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thanks Danny for sharing your memories of your father with us. I am glad you had such a great father.


I was very fortunate. We met our biological father, who was 10 years older than our birth mother, in 1993. He was an alcoholic musician who had a rather tragic life. He abandoned the three of us kids, then 2.5, 1.5, and 6 months, in a boarding house and left town while our 20 year old mother was in the hospital with pneumonia. Took many years to track down our father and mother's families. Our mother was never heard from again. Long story, but I suspect a probate judge who was in cahoots with an adoption agency for $'s locked her up until our adoptions were final a couple years later. 

After many years of searching for our birth mother, I finally found our father's family. It was then I learned the story of us living in cars and off the goodness of family and strangers. It was bittersweet, but only reinforced how lucky we were God intervened and gave us a home with a dad like that who loved us like he did and made sure we had everything we needed and a little of what we wanted ... all through his hard work and self sacrifice.



swishywagga said:


> Trust me Danny you have lived a successful life, am sure there are many more successes to come, you should be very proud of the kindess, dedication and care you show to others, both furry and human! Hope you had a good day.


Thanks! 

I got all my good qualities from Dad. It was funny how the older I got the smarter he got. Even now LOL Dad was a HUGE dog lover. He'd get tears in his eyes when Lassie would get injured on an episode. Very tenderhearted, compassionate, giving, kind and strong man.


----------



## PrincessDi

Your posts about your father brings tears to my eyes! I know that your Dad is very proud of the person that we've all come to know. Obviously your have your Dad's compassion, amongst many other wonderful traits.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Hi Danny, 
I gotta tell ya... you never cease to amaze me ! thanks for sharing yourself.... sometimes after all the crap out there it is refreshing to read that there is good in the world.... I think you are one heck of ambassador of why.... "Life" is good! I wish you many years of health, happyness and rescue dogs and critters !


----------



## dborgers

TY guys 

I do my best, and it's all because I was lucky enough to have been adopted by that man in the picture above. I can't imagine how life would have turned out otherwise but for him. If I was Catholic I'd nominate him for sainthood. He'd be a slam dunk!!


----------



## *Laura*

A special Happy Fathers day to your Dad Danny. He was a very special man 'to take two'. That shows the heart he had.....the same heart you have. AND iTS SO BIG. You always show the same compassion your Dad had. I'm sure you miss him very much


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, Laura 

Another possum just showed up in the trap. Nearly twice the size they were a couple weeks ago. Just took him/her to some woods with a creek. Hope they'll stay. I need to put up a sign in the front yard that says "Animal Planet is banned at this house" to fake them out!! LOL


----------



## *Laura*

Danny you will never fake them out. All the little ones, the hurt ones, the sad ones of all kinds know where to go .....the Borger Residence. That's the place to go


----------



## dborgers

LOL I'll try!!!.This juvenile got freshly roasted turkey when I let him go .. far away from our house. Hope he sleeps and forgets where we live! 

Ollie's been barking under the double sinks in the on suite bathroom. Guess that possum was living under the back addition. He found his way to the basement and the trap. Have a good life buddy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love to read your posts, you are among a few who brings a lot of positive vibes to this forum. The way you accept the things good and bad with no anger and hard feelings, I know you paid high price to get that wisdom but it is good you get it. Wish my darling Charlie gives me more free time to chat on this forum but will get better I hope.


----------



## dborgers

TY V 

In my view, I'm a spiritual being going through the Earthly experience. Life is school. Hard times lead to lessons learned or experiences that help us to help other people. It usually works out that way 

Please give Charlie a nice rub wherever his favorite spot is. He's such a beautiful boy. 

You're a wonderful human being, V. Glad you're here


----------



## dborgers

Ollie is being hilarious and smart:

We began having a growing problem with Ollie: He's become the 'master patrolman' of our house and yard  

When the baby possums started showing up he was barking at all hours - outside, at the sink cabinet in the back bedrrom bathroom, in the basement .. pretty much everywhere. Simply obsessed with our house guests!

A fellow GRF'r lent me her boy's bark collar that beeps ever louder with every bark. Ollie paid no mind to it when the possums were here. They're all gone now (I think .. fingers crossed). Ollie's wearing the bark collar and 'whisper barking' LOL: barking without making a sound but the sound of rushing air LOL The bark collar is beginning to work!! Yeah!!  

Katie's occasional 'woofs' set it off, and both of them jumped back when it starts beeping. Aw, sorry Ollie LOL

"Ollie The Master Patrolman" in the bark collar:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ollie, you are not alone. The smell of those possums sends our Toby into fits of barking too! I hope you learn to whisper bark all the time and your Dad can take that collar off you one day!


----------



## Pixie

I have been a little bit away from this thread because I couldn't open it on my pc! But today just got the bright idea of checking it on my phone 

It was fun to catch up with the latest possum family stories hear about your love for your dad. It is wonderful to get to know people like you Andy! 

It is pouring in here today, but you managed to bring a bit of sun shine into my heart. Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Ollie 
Ollie and Dachsi could get together and patrol the neighborhood  
Dachsi barks at the raccoon that visits every night, and the raccoon so does not care and just sits there by the bird feeders. But there is a fence between them of course.


----------



## hubbub

Ollie's in good company - my girl's a night time alert barker. Thankfully, not a lot of barking, but a number of alerts until I come "check it out" and then she's satisfied. The middle of the night alerts used to drive me crazy. One night in particular, I scolded her for barking at nothing only to discover the next morning that all our holiday decorations had been taken from the front porch.  I promised her I wouldn't scold her for it again.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Soon Ollie and Katie will be welcoming Max!


----------



## *Laura*

Karen519 said:


> Soon Ollie and Katie will be welcoming Max!


Can't wait for an update!!! Andy's watching with a big smile


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm sure he is!! What a great day!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Hope you get a lot of sleep today. 
How many miles did you drive altogether?
You did such a wonderful thing!


----------



## gold4me

I am looking to see that Danny is home safely. I think his angel wings will protect him.


----------



## HolDaisy

Have a safe trip home Danny!


----------



## caroline162

Danny drove over a thousand miles for us!!! I was thinking last night though he could have driven at 100 mph without a seatbelt blindfolded and still made it safely because of all the prayers on here 

Danny is a hero and Andy is his angel!! The world is a better place because of them.


----------



## *Laura*

caroline162 said:


> Danny drove over a thousand miles for us!!! I was thinking last night though he could have driven at 100 mph without a seatbelt blindfolded and still made it safely because of all the prayers on here
> 
> Danny is a hero and Andy is his angel!! The world is a better place because of them.


Caroline - you are right......Danny you are amazing - 1000 miles. You have a heart of pure gold. Looking forward to hearing from you but for now, hopefully you are getting lots of well deserved sleep.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



*Laura* said:


> Caroline - you are right......Danny you are amazing - 1000 miles. You have a heart of pure gold. Looking forward to hearing from you but for now, hopefully you are getting lots of well deserved sleep.


Both Laura and Caroline are right! You and Andy are angels!


----------



## Sweet Girl

This is such a great story. Danny, thank you for helping Caroline and her family welcome Samson to their home! What you did was amazingly generous. You must be exhausted - but moreso, you must be elated about how it all worked out. Thank you.


----------



## swishywagga

Wow!, what an amazing couple of days. Danny you must be exhausted, but what an amazing thing to do. I think everyone following this story felt every possible emotion. I was a mess!, smiling, laughing and crying all at the same time. You truly are a golden angel!


----------



## caroline162

I am so anxious to hear from Danny - I hope he checks in soon! I don't want to call in case he is sleeping all day today, which is what he SHOULD be doing!!! I talked to him late last night and he still had 80 miles to go before home.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Calling our forum hero Danny! Please let us know you are safe, if not a tad tired. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Okay mother hen here - we are sure you made it home okay (well almost sure) so would love an a-ok and we'll all feel better


----------



## *Laura*

Danny just saw that you're safe and sound (and had a long well deserved sleep). Good news!!! Get lots of rest


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, y'all.

1300+ miles, but after 1000 who's counting? LOL

It was very heartwarming. I just spoke with Sammy's new mom. He's adjusting well. It's gonna take him a few weeks to put aside the bad things that have happened to him. I suspect he got swacked in the nose a lot.

Sammy has a golden heart, so I have zero doubts he'll be 100% what he always was meant to be: a 100% adjusted and happy boy. He's already 98% there. I mean, within an hour of meeting him we were playing fetch with the duck Laura gave Andy, and he was snuggling and having a great time in the motel room after an hour of walking outside, where he sniffed all the flowers and plants. Bet they're the first he ever got to smell. 

He rode the 700 miles from Ohio to Arkansas like a real trooper.

Andy would be so very glad one of his 'golden brothers' got a great home I'll bet he knows all about this and is wagging his angel wings. I don't doubt he had his paws in this


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> Thanks, y'all.
> 
> 1300+ miles, but after 1000 who's counting? LOL
> 
> It was very heartwarming. I just spoke with Sammy's new mom. He's adjusting well. It's gonna take him a few weeks to put aside the bad things that have happened to him. I suspect he got swacked in the nose a lot.
> 
> Sammy has a golden heart, so I have zero doubts he'll be 100% what he always was meant to be: a 100% adjusted and happy boy. He's already 98% there. I mean, within an hour of meeting him we were playing fetch with the duck Laura gave Andy, and he was snuggling and having a great time in the motel room after an hour of walking outside, where he sniffed all the flowers and plants. Bet they're the first he ever got to smell.
> 
> He rode the 700 miles from Ohio to Arkansas like a real trooper.
> 
> Andy would be so very glad one of his 'golden brothers' got a great home I'll bet he knows all about this and is wagging his angel wings. I don't doubt he had his paws in this


I just got all teary all over again. You not only rescued this sweet guy from a sad situation - but you helped put him in what sounds like just an incredibly loving and perfect home for him. From zero to 100 for this guy. He seriously must be wondering how his life so suddenly changed and got so great. It's because of you, Danny. You really are a huge heart.


----------



## dborgers

Sweet Girl said:


> I just got all teary all over again. You not only rescued this sweet guy from a sad situation - but you helped put him in what sounds like just an incredibly loving and perfect home for him. From zero to 100 for this guy. He seriously must be wondering how his life so suddenly changed and got so great. It's because of you, Danny. You really are a huge heart.


I disagree  When God wants something good to happen it just does. What are the odds I happened to see Kylie's thread? That I just happened to be in an occupation I can leave when I want to? That Caroline162 was such an outstanding person who'd roll with the flow (with 4 young kids, no less) and fight traffic to meet him at the last minute after Ollie did his jerk act? That they'd be such an outstanding and understanding family?

This was entirely a God thing. Just like me finding this site the night I got the new about Andy's diagnosis while feverishly searching Google for hope and answers I happened to click on GRF first out of hundreds of thousands of results. Where such amazing people hang out. God, I wish you were ALL my neighbors! But, hey, you're my kindred spirit brothers and sisters. With hearts like you all have, I feel blessed to be among you. 

I was given such a gift in finding this site. Again, not by accident. Providence. All throughout Andy's journey you were there sharing the laughter at the fun, rooting for him, praying for him. You're just outstanding people. The most amazing group of people I've ever encountered in one place. I truly love you guys. Let's start our own town!! LOL I'd love to be your neighbors


----------



## Bentleysmom

And we all love you!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

How are you, Jane, Katie and Ollie doing?


----------



## dborgers

Thanks Joyce and Karen 

We're doing OK. Jane's with her mom today, I'm close to feeling rested again, and Ollie and Katie are always ready to go. All in all the family's well


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

It's really good to hear from you !


----------



## goldensrbest

I want god to find you, another golden to love.


----------



## dborgers

TY 

I have travel plans this summer and Andy's ashes yet to scatter. Some will go in the lake where we spent so much time these past 10+ years. The end of July I'll be scattering more in the Atlantic Ocean and Gulf of Mexico, where they will travel forever around the world ... and some drawn up into the atmosphere where they'll be in the clouds and the life giving rain.

They say that for everything there is a season. This summer I'll be remembering and celebrating the life of the boy who wrapped his paws around my heart. 

Sometime in the fall we'll welcome another golden to our family.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Danny, I understand. Bless you my friend, be safe in your travels.


----------



## dborgers

TY 

I did the same with my sister's ashes. Places she wanted them scattered, the rest in the oceans for the reasons stated above. 

It's a cool thought to me: Everywhere I go, everywhere I look ... there she is ... there he'll be.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> TY
> 
> I did the same with my sister's ashes. Places she wanted them scattered, the rest in the oceans for the reasons stated above.
> 
> It's a cool thought to me: Everywhere I go, everywhere I look ... there she is ... there he'll be.


Danny:

It is so beautiful what you wrote and I'm sure your sister and Andy are everywhere you go and look!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks Joyce and Karen
> 
> We're doing OK. Jane's with her mom today, I'm close to feeling rested again, and Ollie and Katie are always ready to go. All in all the family's well


Sounds good!! Can't wait for the fall!


----------



## HolDaisy

It's a lovely idea what you plan to do with Andy's ashes, he was a very special boy indeed. Andy would definitely want you to love another golden and to give them a wonderful life like he had


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by to say Hi! Hoping you have a relaxing weekend planned. Have there been anymore possum sightings?


----------



## dborgers

swishywagga said:


> Just stopping by to say Hi! Hoping you have a relaxing weekend planned. Have there been anymore possum sightings?


Aw, thanks so much for asking. Yes, we're going to kick back. Going to the movies to see "Now You See Me" 

No more possum sightings. All the youngsters are out there doing well 

Have a nice weekend


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Aw, thanks so much for asking. Yes, we're going to kick back. Going to the movies to see "Now You See Me"
> 
> No more possum sightings. All the youngsters are out there doing well
> 
> Have a nice weekend


Thank you!, enjoy your movie your certainly due some chillout time.


----------



## HolDaisy

Also just wanted to say hi, have a great time at the movies  and hope you have a nice, relaxing weekend.


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Also just wanted to say hi, have a great time at the movies  and hope you have a nice, relaxing weekend.


Thanks, Hollie  The grass is cut, the fridge is full. I'm gonna be Mr. Couch Potato Man except for going to see "Now You See Me", which looks like a terrific movie ala Oceans 11 with a twist.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So how was the movie?

Don't know when we last went to a movie!

Glad there are no more possum sightings!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> So how was the movie?
> 
> Don't know when we last went to a movie!
> 
> Glad there are no more possum sightings!


The movie was terrific!! Thanks for asking  We don't often go out to the movies anymore, what with home theater and availability of first run movies On Demand and Red Box and all. The trailer looked so good we decided it was time we did. Well worth it!!

Ollie has been on patrol. In his view, that's his 'job' .. to patrol the yard and house. No sign of possums says Sgt. Ollie  Guess that means they're all doing just fine somewhere else. 

I need to call Walden's Puddle and see how that cute little runt of a girl is doing. God, she was cute, wasn't she? The only one of the babies whose soft fur stuck out like a porcupine. And to think she came back three times, the last from a ways away in woods with a creek. Aw. They do such good work there at Walden's Puddle. She'll have a great place somewhere in their woods (with a nice creek) to live out her life.


----------



## *Laura*

Aww I'm sure she's having a splendid life in her new woods by the creek. Glad you got out to the movies. It's fun to get out occasionally and see a movie on the big screen. Sounds like you've had a good weekend


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Aww I'm sure she's having a splendid life in her new woods by the creek. Glad you got out to the movies. It's fun to get out occasionally and see a movie on the big screen. Sounds like you've had a good weekend


Thanks 

Weekend: Movie & Zzzzzzzzz's. Ahhhhhh


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> Thanks
> 
> Weekend: Movie & Zzzzzzzzz's. Ahhhhhh


Sounds wonderful


----------



## T-Joy

Oh hi guys , nice to see you again  
Danny, we are going to see that movie if you say that it's worth it. We just needed the "precious" confirmation!!! 

Lots of Love from Florida for all of You!

Big "pensee" pour / for our loved and NEVER forgotten Andy!
Play Love, play and stay happy...we love You so much!

Joy with her sis Berry, mom and dad <3

Caepe Diem


----------



## dborgers

Aw, thanks so much T! 

I hope you like the movie. I'd hate it if you didn't but spent the money on my say so.  Now I'm nervous LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Hey Danny, I hope Katie and Ollie keep you smiling on this soggy Independence Day.


----------



## dborgers

TY Christa  We just got back from seeing the new Superman movie "Man Of Steel". 2:23 long. 1 1/2 tubs of popcorn worth LOL. The computer graphics were pretty incredible. Mostly, just something to do on a rainy holiday. Ollie and Katie were looking out the window on the side door when we got home and went nuts when we walked in. Always nice to get a happy greeting when you get home.

Surprisingly, Katie did exceptionally well with fireworks going on in our neighborhood last night. She learned to be storm and fireworks sensitive from Andy. Wasn't when she moved in. Ollie perked his ears up and then fell asleep on my lap. Katie just laid down and napped too. I guess without Andy freaking out Katie doesn't have an example that says 'be afraid'. 

We sure do miss Andy. Nights like last night (and tonight's fireworks) would be spent in the basement - TV on, Thundershirts on, treats out, etc etc. I think his original people left him outside where he had to contend with storms and no shelter. He was really skinny too. We were so glad to have him for 10 years and spoil him like crazy.


----------



## cgriffin

Sounds like you had a good day so far.

When Toby was a pup and heard and saw the first fireworks, he was so fascinated and looked at the sky like it was so beautiful and interesting. As he got older, he hated fireworks, gun shot sounds and thunder (I don't mean his brother Thunder, lol). He would be outside, hear the sound, bark and run back inside. 
I don't know if their ears get more sensitive as they age. 

Thunder, our lab mix does not care for all the noises either and run inside, and Dachsi, still being young will also bark and then run inside. I think he learned from Thunder and Toby.


----------



## dborgers

It's something how one dog will learn something from another, isn't it?


----------



## Zuca's mom

So sweet that you can have good memories of Andy even when he was scared. He was a sweet boy and you were wonderful to do all you could to lessen his fears. Happy 4th to you and your family!


----------



## Bentleysmom

dborgers said:


> It's something how one dog will learn something from another, isn't it?


Yes! The good *and* the bad


----------



## HolDaisy

You really did spoil Andy for 10 years and he had the best life that he could EVER have wished for with you and Jane  he was a very lucky boy.


----------



## dborgers

Andy was such a good boy .. all the time. I always referred to him as 'a spiritual giant'. He seriously never did one bad thing or showed anything but tail wags to people and critters alike in the 10+ years we were blessed to have him. Stealing food left where he could get it doesn't count. He'd been starved before the rescue saved him and was a food nut his entire life. And he got to eat some yummy things. Some people prefer not to feed their dogs people food, but we aren't among them. He always got a treat, and couldn't hide his happiness at getting them either 

It was our sincere pleasure to make his life as fun and easy as possible. And comfort him when he was stressed from loud noises like fireworks and thunder, even though that sometimes meant staying up all night with him in the basement or being awoken by him laying on top of my head in bed, panting and shaking .. we'd head to the basement and watch TV.

He was simply perfect. We were the lucky ones


----------



## *Laura*

Andy was a sweet, wonderful, loyal companion to you for so many years. And you were simply perfect too!! You rescued this sweet boy and gave him a life beyond dreams. You two were meant to be together


----------



## PrincessDi

I love hearing about sweet Andy! It's so much fun to spoil the rescues! I bet Andy loved hanging out in the basement with Dad!


----------



## dborgers

PrincessDi said:


> I love hearing about sweet Andy! It's so much fun to spoil the rescues! I bet Andy loved hanging out in the basement with Dad!


Andy loved hanging out with me when there weren't thunderstorms, heavy rain, or fireworks, which terrified him, but when there were he always came running for dad, and I was always touched he trusted me like he did and looked to me for comfort, which I was so very happy to provide. He thought he was a 10 lb puppy the way he'd try to hide under this or that. Eventually he'd calm down enough to lay on the rug, where I'd brush him, hug him, give him treats, etc. 



*Laura* said:


> Andy was a sweet, wonderful, loyal companion to you for so many years. And you were simply perfect too!! You rescued this sweet boy and gave him a life beyond dreams. You two were meant to be together


I was so blessed to have him in my life, and am a better person for having known him. What a spiritual giant Andy was.

Andy was amazingly eager to please from the very first night here Took me all of a week before I could run him off leash at the high school across the street with perfect recall from then on no matter what he was doing or interested in, be it possums or cats or whatever. 

The picture on the right in my signature pic is 10 minutes after he arrived. He was simply joy and happiness. We were definitely constant companions. I loved that he was so affectionate and ready to do whatever whenever. I couldn't have dreamed of a more perfect boy than Andy was. He sure blessed my life and filled days with love and laughter and filled any place he was with sunshine.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Andy was such a good boy .. all the time. I always referred to him as 'a spiritual giant'. He seriously never did one bad thing or showed anything but tail wags to people and critters alike in the 10+ years we were blessed to have him. Stealing food left where he could get it doesn't count. He'd been starved before the rescue saved him and was a food nut his entire life. And he got to eat some yummy things. Some people prefer not to feed their dogs people food, but we aren't among them. He always got a treat, and couldn't hide his happiness at getting them either
> 
> It was our sincere pleasure to make his life as fun and easy as possible. And comfort him when he was stressed from loud noises like fireworks and thunder, even though that sometimes meant staying up all night with him in the basement or being awoken by him laying on top of my head in bed, panting and shaking .. we'd head to the basement and watch TV.
> 
> He was simply perfect. We were the lucky ones


Andy was special, just like his Dad!


----------



## T-Joy

I love Andy ... it's as simple as that!!! 
Thank you Danny for having introduced him to us! Personally, I feel blessed <3 <3 <3

CARPE DIEM is what I learned from both of you guys!!! 

Love & Light


----------



## HolDaisy

We all miss Andy so much here and your wonderful videos of him at the lake. Thank you for sharing his journey with us and he will always be remembered  I bet he's having the best time at the bridge, and hope that he's teaching Daisy how to swim!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all. 

It's heartwarming to know Andy will be remembered beyond our house.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Always Danny. Always. ♥


----------



## swishywagga

He will be remembered by so many all over the world!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

We all miss Andy..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

*Andy's little sister Katie's 9 year Gotcha Day*

9 years ago today, on a 98 degree day, Jane was outside working in the flowerbeds when she spotted this little dog limping back and forth on the sidewalk in front of our house. Afraid this little dog was going to cross the street, Jane called her over to her and she came.

After a visit to the vet Jane took her to an orthopedic surgeon who discovered the bones in her back leg were shattered and healed in a very convoluted way that precluded repair. A few years later he performed ACL surgery on her good back leg and she's been great ever since. She can run like the dickens with the bad leg tucked under her. 

Katie moved in with us and has filled our house with much laughter. She's quite a prolific talker, and she'll enter a room and crow like a rooster sometimes. At some point someone must have teased her with treats. She always acts 'scared' when we throw one on the floor and runs up to it and away several times before finally picking it up. It's pretty funny.

Katie HATES getting her picture taken. If she isn't being held she'll make a dash for the master bedroom and hide under the bed. It's hard to get pictures of her. She's worse than Greta Garbo!! LOL BTW, my SIL sent a dog DNA test kit a few years ago. 3/4 Bichon and 1/4 Papillion.

My two girls, Katie (L) and Jane (R):


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Birthday/Gotcha Day, Katie 
Nice looking girls you got there, Danny


----------



## dborgers

cgriffin said:


> Happy Birthday/Gotcha Day, Katie
> Nice looking girls you got there, Danny


Thanks, Christa  I'm a very lucky man


----------



## swishywagga

Loved hearing about how Katie came to live with you, she sounds like a very, smart and classy lady!. That's a nice photo of her and Jane, hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Happy Gotcha day! Katie hit the jackpot the day Jane found her. Speaking of Jane..
The fact that you put L & R is grounds for sleeping on the couch! 



> My two girls, Katie (L) and Jane (R):


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Gotcha Day Katie! Great photo!


----------



## dborgers

swishywagga said:


> Loved hearing about how Katie came to live with you, she sounds like a very, smart and classy lady!. That's a nice photo of her and Jane, hope you are all doing ok.


Thanks. I always said Katie picked our house and waited for Jane to notice her 



Bentleysmom said:


> Happy Gotcha day! Katie hit the jackpot the day Jane found her. Speaking of Jane..
> The fact that you put L & R is grounds for sleeping on the couch!


Joyce, just my sense of humor. Please don't tell!! LOL 



Dallas Gold said:


> Happy Gotcha Day Katie! Great photo!


Thanks, Anne. I'll never be the photographer you are, but I try


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Happy Birthday/Gotcha Day Katie.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy gotcha day Katie


----------



## dborgers

I cooked Katie and Ollie a steak, then we had peach frozen yogurt. Katie wanted seconds and got them.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Peach yogurt (wasn't that one of Andy's favorites?) and steak? Danny, you're an awesome dog dad (if nobody has told you this lately) :wave:


----------



## dborgers

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Peach yogurt (wasn't that one of Andy's favorites?) and steak? Danny, you're an awesome dog dad (if nobody has told you this lately) :wave:


Ya, peach frozen yogurt was one of Andy's favorites. We sort of did it in his honor.


----------



## PrincessDi

*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY KATIE!!*

Sounds like you have a wonderful life!! What a yummy celebration dinner!!​


----------



## Brave

I was thinking of Andy this morning. So I swung by for stories. Thank you for everything you have shared with us. 

Happy gotcha day for Katie. 


Big hugs!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Gotcha Day, Katie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Katie*

Happy Gotcha day, Katie-your Daddy loves you!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say hi and hope that you're having a good weekend  Sammy is fast asleep in his bed, so I've finally got some chance to catch up on the forum lol.


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Gotcha Day Katie. (I'm a couple of days late because we've been away). Danny I loved your story of little Katie pacing outside your house. I definitely think all the puppies that have found their way to your door know where to go, where they will be safe, warm, well cared for and loved so much. They find their way to you.


----------



## hubbub

A belated Happy Gotcha Day to Katie! She's got a tremendous spirit and a fantastic family to boot!


----------



## Karen519

*Hi!*

Just stopping in to say hi to Danny, Jane, Katie and Ollie and to our angel, Andy!


----------



## dborgers

TY ladies 

Katie is a really sweet and funny girl. She has her quirks from her unknown previous life, but they only consist of running from cameras and being scared of treats - runs to and from them several times before finally picking them up. She's really sweet and loves to get back massages with her belly on the ground and back legs stretched out frog style. And woos and coos and talks while I do it. Too funny.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I hope you've had a nice weekend. 

We all miss Andy and I think an Andy story is in order.....and pictures would be so nice too


----------



## HolDaisy

^^
What Laura said


----------



## dborgers

I'll work on it.  Pretty slammed with work and getting ready for an out of town trip.


----------



## *Laura*

[/QUOTE] dborgers I'll work on it.  Pretty slammed with work and getting ready for an out of town trip

That's okay Danny.....Take your time....we're not going anywhere


----------



## MySpecialDoggies

Sending thoughts & prayers Andy's way


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Missing Andy and his summer lakes swimming adventures. Hope there is a lake at Rainbow Bridge just for our goldens.


----------



## dborgers

> Hope there is a lake at Rainbow Bridge just for our goldens.


Pristine, warm, sandy beach & bottom, beautiful grass to roll on, gorgeous vistas ...


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Hope that Andy is teaching Smooch and Snobear to swim!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Missing Andy and his summer lakes swimming adventures. Hope there is a lake at Rainbow Bridge just for our goldens.





dborgers said:


> Pristine, warm, sandy beach & bottom, beautiful grass to roll on, gorgeous vistas ...


With a person holding a Chuck-It, willing to throw a ball into the water over and over and over...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

And an endless supply of sticks to chew on or fetch...


----------



## dborgers

And a waiter who serves any treat that comes to mind


----------



## OutWest

And no hair dryers....just a gentle breeze to dry off with...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Missing Andy and his summer lakes swimming adventures. Hope there is a lake at Rainbow Bridge just for our goldens.


There is judging by the sand and dirt on the tennis balls that Barkley is tossing to Toby from the Bridge!


----------



## goldensrbest

Do you guys really feel are dogs are in heaven?With our human love ones.


----------



## Brave

goldensrbest said:


> Do you guys really feel are dogs are in heaven?With our human love ones.


I think Heaven is a plane of existence that runs parallel to our plane. Those on this plane see everything we see and more, that is how they keep their eyes on us and know when we need a wink sent our way. I feel all of our loved ones are together, happy, carefree - without worry. They know secrets we yearn to know. They are at peace with all of this knowledge - both past and present. I feel out loved ones (including the furry ones) will be waiting for each of us as we cross the threshold between planes. 

I made my husband to promise to take care of the horde of animals we will have loved who will be waiting for us on the other side. DH will statistically go first - so he has to take care of everyone while they wait for me. I also believe that time does not exist on this plane. What feels like years and decades to our mortal frames - will be but a passing moment to those in other planes. 

I hope these words bring comfort to you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest

I have been reading on dying, death, heaven, I hope our animals are there.


----------



## Brave

goldensrbest said:


> I have been reading on dying, death, heaven, I hope our animals are there.


I think they are. I remember after my first golden, Sunny, was PTS (cancer), at night I would feel something settle on my bed at my feet. This was Sunny's spot whenever I snuck him into my room during rain storms. I felt he was visiting me to help me heal my aching heart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

Brave said:


> Heaven is a plane of existence that runs parallel to our plane. Those on this plane see everything we see and more, that is how they keep their eyes on us and know when we need a wink sent our way. I feel all of our loved ones are together, happy, carefree - without worry. They know secrets we yearn to know. They are at peace with all of this knowledge - both past and present. I feel out loved ones (including the furry ones) will be waiting for each of us as we cross the threshold between planes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So beautifully said Brave. 

Yes when we pass there is an all knowing and understanding of why things needed to happen the way they did. We are reunited with souls (with and without fur) that we have known and loved. 

We are not supposed to know this now otherwise we would not stick it out on earth and skip the experiences that give us our joy, strength and character that only our time on earth can provide. 

Just like this forum you have an army of souls cheering you on and wishing you well (including Spencer). The fact that you cannot see all of them does not mean that they can't see you. Remember that those who have passed have merely "graduated" from the tests and school of earth which gains them more freedom to see us or spend time with their soul groups. Our loved ones continue to inspire us to keep making them proud one step at a time.

May Danny and Andy continue to feel the warm fuzzies being sent out to them. They are both very special souls who will enjoy a magnificent reunion when the time is right.


----------



## dborgers

goldensrbest said:


> Do you guys really feel are dogs are in heaven?With our human love ones.


Absolutely.

Even small children who've died and come back to life talk about pets on the Other Side, where we come from and return to after our time living in bodies is over, recounting experiences identical to those of adults. That we're spiritual beings going through the Earthly experience. Each with out own unique identity and purpose while in Earthly form. 

The night our first golden, Buddy, died (in an animal hospital), our two small girls woke us up in the middle of the night. They had their ears up at full mast, back ends quivering, gently yipping as they looked at my side of the bed where Buddy slept. We got a call after we woke up that morning Buddy had gone back to Heaven in the middle of the night. I think he came for a visit on his way Home. There is no other plausible explanation for what the girls did on the bed during the night 



> What feels like years and decades to our mortal frames - will be but a passing moment to those in other planes.


And to us when we get there. Our lives on Earth will seem like only a moment gone by when we see our loved ones again. Not that I welcome leaving Earth before my time, but I'm going to pretty excited when I know I'm moments away from returning Home, seeing all those I love, and being back in the realm full of wonder and love.
*
A story from a few years ago:*

I was talking to a guy who was in an alcohol treatment center one evening. He was pretty down on himself, so I began telling him about this book i read called "Embraced By The Light" (Betty J Eadie) about a woman's profound near death experience, and other accounts of similar experiences, ncluding those of children. I told him how my own experiences and the stories of NDE's led me to believe we're all spiritual beings going through the Earthly experience: How life is school .. mistakes a part of that education, and very valuable if we learn from them. Things that help us to help others and lead us more in the direction of understanding unconditional love, IMO the most valuable lesson we can learn while we're here on Earth. Something we already knew when we arrived, but somehow forget over time and life experiences. 

He was a 'good ol' boy' from Alabama, so I didn't expect what he said next.

After I finished talking he said "you know, just before I came in here I went to my sister's house to meet her newborn baby. They also have a 2 1/2 year old, my nephew. As we sat on the couch in the living room, we heard my 2 1/2 year old nephew over the crib monitor on the coffee table as he walked up to the crib in another room say to the baby "tell me about Heaven again. I'm starting to forget." 

Golden retrievers, and especially rescues, are perfect examples of that innate unconditional love born into bodies when souls enter them. They never lose it. Even the most abused turn back into waggly tail happy dogs with love and time. 

One reason why I call them "God's love ambassadors" to those who can recognize them for the beautiful souls they are


----------



## dborgers

Doug,

The reunions we'll have with all of our loved ones will be incredibly joyful, won't they?


----------



## Dallas Gold

It won't be heaven without our cherished pets, so yes, I believe there are animals in heaven!


----------



## goldensrbest

I am finding the Elizabeth kubler ross, books so very interesting, didn't mean to steal your thread to andy, danny.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say hi. We had a terrible thunder storm a few days ago and it blew my internet connection so I am without the internet at the moment  I'm currently in a cafe using the free wi-fi lol. Hope you're doing okay! We all miss Andy so much here!


----------



## valibin

I'm sorry for the loss of your Andy. He was a great soul and you were a wonderful parent.
I realize it's been months now, but like me, we truly will always miss the ones we truly love. May time heal some of your pain.


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by too, hoping your all doing ok!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just been thinking about Andy, thought I, too, would stop by and say hi.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

I have been thinking about Andy, too!
Stopping by to say hi to you, Jane, Katie and Ollie!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Also stopping by to say hello and hope you're okay


----------



## AbbyTheRetriever

Mine and abby's thoughts and prayers go out to you and andy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I think Danny said they were taking a trip.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you to Fozziesmom, I think Danny said he was going away for a month.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I've just read the past posts and I am glad to see that so many of us believe heaven is real. It is just the most beautiful place not because of scenery we imagine but because all of those loving souls we shared our lives on earth with who we gonna meet again.
Andy and Jane you have wonderful trip. I know not just his soul, Andy's ashes are with you to be spread around the ocean and carried by the wind and water far, far away like positive energy and love this thread brought to this forum.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My Tiny is going thru Danny-photo withdrawals!


----------



## Karen519

*Heaven*

I believe in Heaven for sure!
I'm going through Danny photo withdrawals, too!


----------



## dborgers

Been in Florida but am back now. I'll post a couple pics once I get caught up with life.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

We missed you, Danny!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Welcome back, you've been missed.

The GRF hasn't been the same without you.


----------



## Phillyfisher

goldensrbest said:


> Do you guys really feel are dogs are in heaven?With our human love ones.


Absolutely! I tell Tucker I expect him to be leading the pack of pets coming to greet me when I get to heaven. I agree with other here, our pets are spiritual beings, and as such, we will see them in heaven.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to see that you are back. Hope that you had a great trip!


----------



## swishywagga

Pleased to see you back, look forward to hearing all about your trip.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Where in Florida did you visit?
Are you and Jane rested?
Did you spread Andy's ashes?


----------



## dborgers

I was in Indian Rocks Beach, FL, over on the Gulf Coast. It was really fun. The whole family stayed in a few timeshares right on the beach. It was hot as a firecracker, so I didn't stay out more than half an hour at a time.

Before I left I'd purchased a one owner Volvo wagon off of Craigslist in Orlando and ended up flying down there to pick it up instead of driving down from Nashville. I had to spend a couple days getting some maintenance done before the long drive home, but it's tip top now. It'll be a nice car for our next boy or girl golden, who we'll adopt sometime this fall once my travel is over. Still have a couple trips to take. Our other Volvo wagon needed repairs and we didn't feel like it was worth pouring more money into. I like having that tall space and all the windows for them to look out of as we bop around having fun. My wife likes to yard sale too, so it's big enough to just about put an entire living room into LOL 

Nice to be back among you all 

Here's a pic of 4 generations descended from my Aunt Luise, who turned 90 on July 30th .. thus the big gathering of all her kids and grandkids from around the country. I was adopted into the Borgers family, so that's why I'm the only adult male in the pic with hair LOL


----------



## GoldensGirl

We missed you, Danny. Welcome "home."


----------



## HolDaisy

Welcome back to the forum. Glad you had a good trip, it must have been nice for lots of your family to reunite


----------



## love never dies

*Welcome back*


----------



## dborgers

Thanks Y'all. It's nice to be home


----------



## *Laura*

Glad you're back Danny. (That's a lovely family picture)


----------



## MikaTallulah

Welcome back! Great to know you had a wonderful time with your family!


----------



## hubbub

Welcome back  Looks like you guys had a great group gather to celebrate your family and a new to you car to boot! My neighbor specifically bought an older used truck for his wife to yard sale with - he was tired of getting calls to come pick up this or that when she found the latest great bargain


----------



## PrincessDi

Welcome back Danny! How are Ollie and Katie?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Nice to have you back.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks y'all 

Ollie and Katie are glad I'm home. Ollie practically jumped into my arms when I came through the gate from my trip. I still laugh out loud at how he cleans his feet after even peeing a few drops. I counted 15 seconds last night of him running in place kicking up grass and dirt 10' behind him. LOL Katie is such a love bug. She puckers up her lips and crows like a rooster when I get down on my knees to give her a back rub/scratch.

Really missing Andy a lot. I forgot to take his ashes to Florida. I was planning on driving down, but ended up flying down. I'll get back down later this year and take them with me then. Honestly, I'm not sure I'm ready to close that chapter yet with Andy. Still so many feelings.

This short video of my Aunt Belle (my birth mother's sister who I found in 1997 after decades of looking) taken in Jacksonville Beach, where they grew up. This is the spot I put some of my sister Beverly's ashes and where some of Andy's will go as well. Aunt Belle is such a sweetheart.






I really enjoyed meeting her new dog, Annabelle. Aunt Belle lost her 12 year old lab, Spooky, last year. Her new girl, Annabelle, turned 1 year old while I was there, so we threw her a big party. I bought her a Kong, retractable leash, rope bone, and Frosty Paws as well as a tub of yogurt and jar of peanut butter to show Aunt Belle how to load it for freezing. Annabelle enjoyed it thoroughly. She's a Jack Russel/Dachshund mix. Really sweet personality. Boings like a good Jack Russel will. Body and ears of a Jack Russel, facial coloring of a dachshund.

Below is a video I shot of the preparations to take the family photo posted above. Aunt Luise turned 90 on July 28th. Thus all her kids and grandkids and greatgrandkids coming from all over for the shindigs. We had a big party for her at her church, which hundreds attended, then spent a few days in condos on the beach in Indian Rocks. What a great family Bev and I were adopted into. My being married to a redhead got me extra brownie points too LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad you went to Florida to enjoy seeing your family.
You can always take Andy's ashes later.
We are glad to have you back.
Who did Katie and Ollie stay with?


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

Jane was at home. I went by myself.


----------



## PrincessDi

That's wonderful Danny! Just loved watching the videos! So glad that you had a great trip and visit with family! Your appreciation of your family is truly infectious! I don't think it was an accident that you forgot to take Andy's ashes. It wasn't the time yet. Sorry that you've been missing Andy more recently. It is a difficult process to come to terms with loss of our beloved goldies. Can't be rushed. It happens in it's own time.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Welcome back and I'm so happy you got some good quality time with your family. I love your videos!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that you had a great trip and thanks for sharing the videos. What a great family you have  it must have been so much fun for you all to get together!

Sorry that you've been missing Andy recently  PrincessDi is right, it really does take time to help. Glad that you're back on the forum though! Youve been missed here.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  My adopted family are a pretty cool crew. We have a couple who couldn't make it who are career military stationed overseas (Afghanistan and Japan - Marines and Army). The adults in the pic include scientists, engineers, and teachers ... except for Keith, who's an incredible artist (Painting). BTW, he does commissions. The scientists in the crew were cracking inside jokes to each other over obscure scientific things I don't understand. LOL

Aunt Belle has spent her career managing large apartment complexes. The man who owns them treats her like a son. Belle is a real sweetheart, and I'm so grateful to have finally found her in 1997. She's like a mom, aunt, grandma all rolled into one.

It's fun to go out of town, but nice to get home too


----------



## JosiesMommy

Sending prayers up for great results for your precious Andy <3


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I loved your videos. Thank you so much for sharing. Your aunt looks so sweet (did your mom look like her?). And the Borger group look so nice. You must be so proud to call them your family


----------



## swishywagga

Glad you had a good trip, your family sounds great. We stayed at Indian Rocks many years ago at Hamlins Landing don't know if it's still there though!. Glad to have you back on the forum.


----------



## dborgers

TY 

Laura: My aunt and mom didn't resemble each other much but for height and size. Aunt Belle is indeed a real sweetie. My adopted family, the Borgers, all have really good senses of humor. My dad got 100% of that. He was funny funny funny, but could be tough with us when need be.


----------



## T-Joy

Danny thank you for sharing those videos with us. your aunt is so nice looking and I would never say that she has just turned 90! Congratulations to her!!!
I wish her many happy and healthy years to live.

It's a good thing that you forgot about Andy's aches...that means that it wasn't time <3 
See you soon

Love & Light 

Tania and Joy


----------



## dborgers

Tania, 

Aunt Belle (in the video) looks pretty good for 75, doesn't she?

Aunt Luise in Indian Rocks Beach (on the Gulf) is the one who turned 90. She's the matriarch in the family photo taken on the beach I posted above. Sharp as a tack. Remembers things from eons ago and still speaks her native German as well as she did in 1923 when she arrived as a child at Ellis Island. I sure hope I can be that present if I make it to 90. 

And, ya, I'm kind of glad now I forgot Andy's ashes. It's still as though I expect him to walk happily into the room as he did so many thousands of times. I accept that he's gone, but his presence still looms large around here.


----------



## cgriffin

Welcome back, Danny.

I think subconsciously, you wanted to forget to take Andy's ashes. Just saying...

Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad you are back. Is there another vacation coming up?


----------



## dborgers

cgriffin said:


> Welcome back, Danny.
> 
> I think subconsciously, you wanted to forget to take Andy's ashes. Just saying...
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well.


Thanks, Christa. Same to you  Ya, I may have subconsciously forgotten them. Still getting emotional when I think about Andy. He was such a big presence. I waited nearly 2 years to cast some of my sister's ashes in the oceans.


Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> So glad you are back. Is there another vacation coming up?


Thanks, Karen  I have three more trips between now and the end of October.


----------



## HolDaisy

Andy was such a special boy and from your videos and stories of him I got the impression that he lit up any room he walked into with his constant waggy tail and smiley face 

It's nice that you can feel his presence around you, he'll be keeping a very close watch over you, Jane, Ollie and Katie. You'll know when it's time, and where to scatter some of Andy's ashes and where you're ready he'll be with you in spirit, as always.


----------



## cgriffin

Same here, Danny. Daily tears come with the territory. In weather we are having today, it is especially hard. Toby loved being outdoors in this weather, he would eventually lay down and fall asleep in the grass, so sweet 

Take your time with grieving for Andy, he was a special boy.


----------



## dborgers

TY 

Andy was like our kid. A shiny, happy boy and, like a the loss of a sick child, his illness there the last year and four months left an even more indelible mark on our lives. He was a huge presence, and his absence just as huge.


----------



## swishywagga

Danny, Jane, Katie & Ollie, Huge hugs sent across the pond to you, I think of you all often, Andy was truly a remarkable golden boy who will never, ever, be forgotton. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> TY
> 
> Andy was like our kid. A shiny, happy boy and, like a the loss of a sick child, his illness there the last year and four months left an even more indelible mark on our lives. He was a huge presence, and his absence just as huge.


We all miss Andy very much. It gives me a peaceful feeling, knowing that he is with Smooch, Snboear, Munchkin and Gizmo, and all of the pets from this forum.
As Steve Harlin always says, "The reunion is promised!"


----------



## *Laura*

Dear Dogfather Danny 

Do you have a story you could tell about my brother Andy....or maybe some pictures. Your Andy stories always make me happy

I miss him

Your Dogson
Buddy


----------



## HolDaisy

^^^
What Buddy said  We love Andy stories!


----------



## dborgers

Here are a couple pics of Andy I found, taken within seconds of each other. Normally, little would rouse him from his sweet dreams but the smell of food or sounds of something exciting happening to stir him to consciousness. What a sweet boy. I saw this look a zillion times. Usually his tail would start thumping 2 seconds after the look on the 2nd shot. 

By the 3rd shot, he's back to his nap. Nothing interesting going on LOL All this takes place in seconds


----------



## Bob Dylan

Danny, your boy was Loved by so many. HUGS!


----------



## caroline162

There are pictures of Andy where he looks SO much like Sammy! He was gorgeous!


----------



## swishywagga

What precious pictures, and what a remarkable golden boy, he couldn't have wished for a better home. How wonderful that he will be forever remembered all over the world. Danny you must be so proud that you were his Dad, and it goes without saying that Andy was so glad for you to be his!


----------



## Amberbark

dborgers said:


> Here are a couple pics of Andy I found, taken within seconds of each other. Normally, little would rouse him from his sweet dreams but the smell of food or sounds of something exciting happening to stir him to consciousness. What a sweet boy. I saw this look a zillion times. Usually his tail would start thumping 2 seconds after the look on the 2nd shot.
> 
> By the 3rd shot, he's back to his nap. Nothing interesting going on LOL All this takes place in seconds


Such a handsome boy. He reminds me much of our Amber. So sorry for your loss of such a sweet, sweet boy. :wavey: Vicki and Amber


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, what a sweet, handsome boy he was!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

TY all 

As much as Andy loved to play and do stuff he loved lounging just as much. In the summer when it was hot he'd usually hang inside on or near an AC vent. We had to have a third "Andy's vent" installed in the bedroom LOL

It really means a lot that he's remembered 

And ya, Arkansas Sammy reminded me SO much of a smaller version of Andy. It was uncannny. I had to do double takes a couple times on the ride home when his head was resting in the crook of my arm (pic on his thread or the original "I have no need for this dog anymore (sic)" thread.

Susan Marie emailed me about a needed transport tomorrow. I live halfway in between the pickup and dropoff spots. I think I even know where he's going (to one of the MTGRR founders I met a few weeks ago). It would be great if it comes to fruition. Two dogs, 40 and 80 pounds. Good chance to break in the newer Volvo wagon I bought in Florida a couple weeks ago on my trip down there.

Thanks again for remembering Andy. Still doesn't seem like he's gone. He was truly an unforgettable love sponge


----------



## *Laura*

Andy was a beautiful boy. Love that half open eye ........'you talkin' to me'. . We all miss him very much

Good luck with your transport. Hope you're able to go


----------



## dborgers

I just spoke with the volunteer from Big Fluffy Dogs, Erin. They already got these two where they needed to go. They rescue 'big fluffy dogs' like Great P yrs, St. Bernards, etc etc, but have a 'no dog left behind' policy. I'm on the list to do transport now (to the vet, to foster homes, etc etc) and have a newer (to me) Volvo wagon with tons of room for any big dog and a comfy quilt to put on the floor. She said they mostly do transport on Friday afternoons, so I'm good to go ... provided my MIL doesn't have one of her frequent medical emergencies leaving me to run Jane's business as she dashes across town. it'll be good to get some feel of fur


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> Andy was a beautiful boy. Love that half open eye ........'you talkin' to me'. . We all miss him very much
> 
> Good luck with your transport. Hope you're able to go


That was a look he shot Jane when she snuck up on him to take a picture. He didn't mind getting his picture taken, but it didn't excite him LOL Had she been cooking the 2nd and 3rd shots would have been 'ears up, tail waggin, on his feet rushing to the food' LOL, Or if I said "hey, wanna go play, to the lake, to the park, go for a ride" he'd be up in a flash, packed and ready to go!! ...


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for sharing those lovely photos of Andy, he was such a handsome boy! I love how you describe him as a 'love sponge'  he really was, and I am so glad that we got to know him through this forum. We all miss him so much here but know that he will be having the time of his life at the bridge telling all our golden angels about his amazing adventures!

That's great that you're on the list to do transport for the rescue, Andy will be very proud of his Dad helping other goldies in need!


----------



## GlenBob

We are struggling with what to do about our beloved Golden's cancer too. Zoe is 13 and was diagnosed with a 6 inch mass on her liver. The vet believes she is a good candidate for surgery but we're worried that the recovery process will seriously reduce her quality of life in her last few years. She's definitely slowing down but still going for walks, enjoying her food and excited to see family members. Just wondering whether anyone has gone through this type of surgery with a Golden at this age. We really want to do the right thing for her and sometimes the better option is not to go the major medical intervention route and simply spoil her for the time she has left with us. 

Best wishes for Andy and a successful recovery!



Glen Olson & Diane Lake


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Geln Bob, welcome to the forum.

I'm so sorry about your girl's diagnosis. Have you gotten a Second Opinion? 

I had to let my Old Gold go about 2.5 years ago, he had cancer. When he was 14-14.5 the Vet told us he was pretty sure my boy had Cancer but we did not do the tests to find out which kind. We opted not to go with any form of treatment due to his age. My Vet felt he would not be able to withstand the treatment and it wouldn't really extend his life that long if he did make it through the treatments. 

We chose to make the best of each day we had with him and he was doing great up until the first part of Feb. 2011. He started going down hill very quickly, we made the decision to set him free of his pain at the age of 15.5.

My thoughts are with you and your girl. 

Unfortunately Andy passed at the end of March of this year.


----------



## dborgers

I'll be out of town for a few days. See ya soon


----------



## GoldensGirl

GlenBob said:


> We are struggling with what to do about our beloved Golden's cancer too. Zoe is 13 and was diagnosed with a 6 inch mass on her liver. The vet believes she is a good candidate for surgery but we're worried that the recovery process will seriously reduce her quality of life in her last few years. She's definitely slowing down but still going for walks, enjoying her food and excited to see family members. Just wondering whether anyone has gone through this type of surgery with a Golden at this age. We really want to do the right thing for her and sometimes the better option is not to go the major medical intervention route and simply spoil her for the time she has left with us.
> 
> Best wishes for Andy and a successful recovery!
> 
> 
> 
> Glen Olson & Diane Lake


Welcome to the Forum, especially in such sad circumstances. I am so sorry that you and your girl face this dreadful disease. 

Older dogs can do very well with thoracic surgery. My beloved Joker had an emergency splenectomy late in life, as this thread describes: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ease-pray-joker-emergency-splenectomy-19.html. He came through the surgery well and we were very lucky that he did not have cancer. 

Having seen two Goldens through this surgery, I recognize that controlling pain is a big issue. They have a couple of very tough weeks, during pain meds are critical. It's also essential to keep them quiet so they have a chance to heal internally. The biggest challenge with Joker was that he got tired of the restrictions and fought to get back to normal, wanting to jump on and off the sofa long before it was safe for him to do so. Now almost 13, he is doing very well.

There are many people here who may be able to help you work through this. I strongly encourage you to start a new thread of your own, so that people will realize that we have a new member who needs support.

Please keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Such a beautiful pictures of sweet Andy. Visiting this thread is like coming back to well known place. Missing Andy too and my Buddy, hope they still remember us.

You enjoy your trip, we will be here when you come back.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Love those Andy photos and your memories Danny. He lives on through your photos and memories- keep them coming.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Such a beautiful pictures of sweet Andy. Visiting this thread is like coming back to well known place. Missing Andy too and my Buddy, hope they still remember us.
> 
> You enjoy your trip, we will be here when you come back.


They all remember and they are busy at the Bridge helping today's generation of our pups navigate the waters with their families and they are putting their heads together thinking of how to help us when they can. I see my Beau and Barkley's spirit so much in Yogi it brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I just LOVE THOSE pictures of Andy and I am SO HAPPY you will be helping to transport for BIG Fluffy dogs-they are a WONDERFUL group!
I think they have Goldens, too!
http://www.bigfluffydogs.com/


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you're having a good trip and we look forward to your return to the forum!


----------



## JeanieBeth

You are a very special person! I too am a Foster mom for GRR SW Florida. We recently adopted/rescued Bree when she was 5 months old, after lour beloved golden boy Dakota passed on. I would research Dr. Karen Becker, she is found on Facebook and Google. Amazing results with holistic treatments and diet. She gives high doses of Alaskan fish oil, holistic diet- lower carbs, high quality protein. Read books on cancer nutrition for dogs. Most of all we'll all pray for Andy and you and yours. God bless you. Hold on to Hope. <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

For some reason I woke up this morning thinking of this thread, it must be Andy sending you a message. You have a good trip.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for thinking of me  I'm back in town. Feels good to be home.


----------



## HolDaisy

Welcome back!


----------



## love never dies




----------



## dborgers

As Tony Soprano would say: "Tanks!!"


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to have you back!


----------



## Karen519

*Welcome Back*

Welcome Back!


----------



## *Laura*

Hi Danny - Welcome back


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Have you done any transports for Big Fluffy Dogs yet-probably not, since you just got back?!


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

I haven't heard a word from them. Think I'll go over to Metro Nashville Animal Control and see what I can do to help there. Walking, giving them a bath, etc.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Karen,
> 
> I haven't heard a word from them. Think I'll go over to Metro Nashville Animal Control and see what I can do to help there. Walking, giving them a bath, etc.


Danny

That would be so wonderful. I am sure the dogs would love you for that!!

Maybe you'll see Hemingway there!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27124232


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds like a good plan! I'm sure Andy will be smiling down


----------



## dborgers

*Thunderstorm*

Big thunderstorm is rolling through. 

Katie learned to be storm sensitive from Andy so we have to put her Thunder Shirt on every time. Doesn't seem to help. Aw. Ollie could care less. He sure has some long legs, doesn't he? 

Taken in Jane's office 2 minutes ago:

Katie pants while Ollie plays:


----------



## swishywagga

Very, very cute, love Katie in her shirt!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw bless her in her little thundershirt, they're so cute together! Hope the storm isn't too bad.


----------



## cgriffin

Very cute, yep Ollie has some long legs 
We keep getting rain with sunshine up here, Danny. The weather is being really odd today.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Hope the storm isn't too bad!
Isn't it amazing how one is afraid and the other isn't!
Did you ever hear back from the Golden Rescue-are they going to get Hemingway at Metro Nashville?


----------



## dborgers

TY 

Karen, most of the storm has passed. Haven't heard back from MTGRR. Didn't last time either, but I know they got the last golden that came through there someone here let me know about (was that you?).


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

I honestly don't remember, there have been so many dogs.
I'm concerned about Hemingway, because they might consider him a mix and some rescues don't take mixes.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27124232


----------



## dborgers

MTGRR takes mixes. Take a look at JJ, for instance 

http://www.mtgrr.org/RP_AdoptMe.asp?aid=1547

I'll call Animal Control tomorrow and check on him. They have a first rate facility here in Nashville, with an active volunteer pool and many, many adoptions. My former next door neighbor was our councilwoman (later a state Rep). She adopted one stray from us, and her daughter another. Janet pushed for the new facility and got a lot of great things going that are still happening. Hemingway is a handsome boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I just emld. Heartland, also. In the past they helped two female Goldens from Metro.


----------



## dborgers

I just emailed MTGRR again asking if they pulled Hemingway along with a link to Petfinder again for reference to the email I sent yesterday. I also reminded them I'm on the volunteer list and would welcome opportunities to help.


----------



## dborgers

BTW, the dog Janet adopted from me 5 years ago is the sweetest little pit bull you ever met in your life. A world class lounger and ball player. Janet only moved around the corner, so I see him all the time. She has a GSD and golden mix too.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Thanks for emlg. MTGRR again, and it's great you reminded them that you can help!!

Let me know if you hear anything.

So GLAD to hear that MTGRR takes mixes!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Got a reply from Pauline Stevens of Heartland:

Sorry Heartland cannot help we just cannot place the mixes we already have

Pauline


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Got a reply from Pauline Stevens of Heartland:
> 
> Sorry Heartland cannot help we just cannot place the mixes we already have
> 
> Pauline


Hemingway, a sweet rambunctious youngster, is all set. Bernie Berlin, who runs A Place To Bark in Portland, TN (and rescue hundreds of dogs from shelters in Nashville and surrounding counties every year) is going to get him along with several other dogs of all breeds. 

Bernie also told me she's setting up a program with Metro Nashville Animal Control where she'll be pulling 30-60 dogs a month instead of the several a month she currently does. What a wonderful person to spend 20 hours a day selflessly helping dogs in need of all breeds big and small 

BTW, somehow my volunteer application with MTGRR fell through the cracks last April. Got my first transport request via their email list today about taking "Brownie" from his foster home to the vet across town and back. Not sure if someone already responded or not, but I'm in the volunteer stream now getting the emails as of yesterday. Won't be long before I'm getting to ride around with golden fur. And hug it too. Yeah!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

God Bless you, you've done it, again. Do you know when Bernie will be getting Hemingway? So happy for him!!

SO GLAD the MTGRR has you driving Brownie to his foster home!! When is that!!


----------



## cgriffin

Great to hear Danny 

Oh, I don't think it will be long before a golden in need will capture your heart and become a member of your family


----------



## HolDaisy

Great to hear! Also hope that you get to spend time with some beautiful goldies again real soon


----------



## dborgers

Someone had already replied before I saw the transport request (sent out to all the volunteers). 

Appears I'll have to practice my Usain Bolt impression and be primed for a dash to the Send button so I don't miss out next time! LOL


----------



## Sonya

Please look into Magic Bullet fund that helps dogs financially if qualified with cancer. Incredible people who got me through a nightmare when my girl had lymphoma.


----------



## dborgers

Got my first transport for MTGRR Saturday. Gonna get me some golden fur snuggles. A home visit too. Yeah!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Just can't wait to hear about your transport! 
I BET you will give and get lots of hugs!!
Did Bernie say when she was going to get Hemingway?


----------



## HolDaisy

Great news  Let us know how it goes on Saturday. Andy will be smiling down on you helping other goldens!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Please let us know how the transport goes!!
Andy will be "riding," with you!!


----------



## dborgers

I'm pretty excited ... like a kid getting ready to go to a theme park for the day 

This is the pic of "Sugar" the volunteer coordinator sent with directions. The owner who turned her in had had her shaved.


----------



## Karen519

*Sugar*

Sugar is a beautiful girl!
How old Danny?
I'm excited your first passenger is a SWEET GIRL!


----------



## Karen519

*Hemingway*

Did Bernie say when she thought she'd get Hemingway?
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Nashville, TN | HEMINGWAY


----------



## dborgers

Sugar is probably 6 or 7. OMG what a sweetheart!  Her tail rarely stopped wagging. She must have kissed me 20 times on the 40 minute drive from the vet's office to her new foster home, and wanted to be close the whole way. She just started heartworm treatment, so she'll be in foster for several weeks. 

Bernie emailed she was going to get Hemingway. I'll follow up next week. If she hasn't gotten there yet I'll pull him and take him to her. It's an hour drive for her and she's slammed with rescue work. She usually has 15-20 rescues at a time.


----------



## Karen519

*Sugar*



dborgers said:


> Sugar is probably 6 or 7. OMG what a sweetheart!  Her tail rarely stopped wagging. She must have kissed me 20 times on the 40 minute drive from the vet's office to her new foster home, and wanted to be close the whole way. She just started heartworm treatment, so she'll be in foster for several weeks.
> 
> Bernie emailed she was going to get Hemingway. I'll follow up next week. If she hasn't gotten there yet I'll pull him and take him to her. It's an hour drive for her and she's slammed with rescue work. She usually has 15-20 rescues at a time.


Looks like Sugar made BIG POINTS with Danny! I bet she is a sweetheart!
Thanks for looking out for Hemingway-I bet Bernie is just slammed with all of the rescues she pulls.


----------



## Lilliegrace

Hi Danny. Just checking in to see how you are. Still think a lot about you esp when I drive past you know where

hugz

Barry and Susan.....and Gracie who is still cancer free and the joy of our lives


----------



## dborgers

Lilliegrace said:


> Hi Danny. Just checking in to see how you are. Still think a lot about you esp when I drive past you know where
> 
> hugz
> 
> Barry and Susan.....and Gracie who is still cancer free and the joy of our lives


What a happy surprise to see you! I am SO glad to hear Gracie is doing so well. What a gal Gracie is, and what great parents she has.  

PS - I thought about you guys as Sugar the rescue and I drove past you-know-where just this morning.  Again, very very nice to see you!



Karen519 said:


> Looks like Sugar made BIG POINTS with Danny! I bet she is a sweetheart!
> Thanks for looking out for Hemingway-I bet Bernie is just slammed with all of the rescues she pulls.


Sugar's name is perfect. That girl is SO affectionate. 

Bernie doesn't get much sleep. It's all about rescue. I don't know how she does it ...


----------



## PrincessDi

Just fell in love with Sugar! Such a perfect name! Thanks so much for all that you're doing for the rescues Danny! I know that Andy is so proud of his dad!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Hope you might hear how Sugar is doing from her Foster parents and Lilliegrace, so ecstatic to hear that Gracie is doing well!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw so glad that your journey went well. Sugar is just adorable, she looks like such a sweet girl and she will be so grateful for you helping her on her way to her foster home


----------



## Lilliegrace

Sugar is a doll Danny.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Do you know when you get to do another home visit or transport yet?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Do you know when you get to do another home visit or transport yet?


Not yet


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just checking in to see how are you. I am glad you are helping as much as you can. Sugar is very sweet. I really hope you get another golden sometime soon, all dogs are to love but there are dogs and then there are goldens. How they can transform and move people it is just amazing. We meet people who used to turn their heads and cross the street so they don't pass close to us coming lately to pet Charlie and admire how beautiful and well behaved dog he is.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, V.  It felt good to get some golden kisses.

We'll get another golden, just not exactly sure when. For now I'll help out goldens getting here and there and doing home visits, where I gush about how wonderful they are.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Take as much time as you need. When we lost our Buddy, my husband said we should go with a small dog, I couldn't imagine any other but golden. You know how long it took me and I am not sure even than I was ready for another one.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks, V.  It felt good to get some golden kisses.
> 
> We'll get another golden, just not exactly sure when. For now I'll help out goldens getting here and there and doing home visits, where I gush about how wonderful they are.


Danny

Stopping in to say I hope your next Golden kisses will be coming soon-another home visit or transport will be needed!


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by to say Hi!, and hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## *Laura*

swishywagga said:


> Just stopping by to say Hi!, and hope you all have a good weekend.


Me too   just stopping by to wish you a very happy weekend and special Happy Birthday wishes to your lovely Jane.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hope that you and Jane and Katie and Ollie have a great weekend!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

TY 

I emailed MTGRR. Their volunteer coordinator wrote back they haven't had any new goldens come in. That's probably good news.

I'll pass along the Happy Birthday wishes to Jane on Sunday 

FLASHBACK: Andy making sure he gets every molecule of his piece of Jane's birthday cake two years ago. *Laura's* Buddy got a piece too :


----------



## HolDaisy

Also saying have a great weekend. Happy birthday to Jane for Sunday! I'm sure that Andy will be there in spirit and will have lots of cake at the bridge to celebrate  Love that photo of him.


----------



## *Laura*

I love that photo of Andy too and I'll bet my Buddy enjoyed every crumb as much as Andy did.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Danny

I just LOVE that picture of Andy! 
Please wish Jane a very Happy Birthday tomorrow!!
Ken's birthday was Wednesday!


----------



## swishywagga

Danny, please wish Jane a very Happy Birthday from us all. Make sure she get's really spoiled today!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy birthday Jane from us and Sammy  have a lovely day!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday, Jane!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

I passed along the Happy Birthday's to Jane. She says "THANK YOU VERY MUCH!"


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

How you and Jane had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Karen519

*Good Morning*

Good Morning-hope you have a great day.
Kisses to Ollie and Katie!


----------



## dborgers

Home visit tonight for MTGRR. Tomorrow I'm pulling Mattie from the shelter and taking him to the vet. How does a beautiful boy like this end up in the shelter? Urgh.

He looks like he's going to need some hugs and McNuggets


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, poor baby. Hm, thinking.... Katie, Ollie, I think a Mattie would be a fit, don't you? lol


----------



## dborgers

cgriffin said:


> Aw, poor baby. Hm, thinking.... Katie, Ollie, I think a Mattie would be a fit, don't you? lol


They all would !!!!  Is someone starting to think about perhaps adopting themselves? 

I still have a couple trips, and Jane's mom is in failing health. A lot on our plates at present. For now, the golden hugs and kisses from these rescues will have to do. Looking forward to Mattie's chicken-nugget-breath kisses tomorrow LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Mattie*

Mattie is just a beauty! Can't wait to hear about when you pick Mattie up!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, what a sweetie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Mattie is so sweet! Let us know how your trip goes tomorrow. I think some chicken nuggets will do him the world of good and let him know he's on his way to a better life


----------



## swishywagga

Mattie looks like the sweetest boy, looking forward to your next update!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just catching up- wow, Jane and my hubby share the same birthday! Both of my next door neighbors also share the same birthday too!


----------



## dborgers

Well, darn it, someone beat me to the punch picking up Mattie tomorrow (sigh), though I did have a great home visit tonight with a great couple who applied to adopt. 



> Jane and my hubby share the same birthday! Both of my next door neighbors also share the same birthday too!


That's neat


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Sorry you didn't get to meet Mattie, but glad you got to do a home visit!
Do they have any dogs now?

When Golden Retriever Rescue did our home visit 15 years ago, she was going to bring one of their adoptable Goldens along, but then didn't.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh no, nevermind.
Glad that you had a good home visit though! I'm sure that there will be plenty more goldens in need of chicken nuggets from you very soon


----------



## Karen519

*Good Morning*

Just stopping in to say good morning!
Hugs to Katie and Ollie, too!
Prayers for Jane and her Mom!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I hope you have a nice weekend with Jane and the puppies. Hopefully you'll be smelly golden nugget breath soon


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Hope you are all having a nice weekend.
We went to my Aunt's 94th birthday party last night.
Today we go food shopping and clean the fireplace, in prep for the winter.


----------



## dborgers

Annual MTGRR (Middle TN GRR) is having their annual picnic/fundraiser tomorrow. There will be tons of goldens, including the adoptables. I'll take pics and videos and post some here.

Next weekend is TVGRR (TN Valley GRR). I'm going to Knoxville for that. They're who I adopted Andy, Henry, and Trevor from. Talked to tons of the volunteers regarding adoptions, home visits, et al, but have only met a handful in all these years. That should be fun too


----------



## swishywagga

Sounds wonderful, looking forward to hearing all about it!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Have fun, Danny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Sounds great, have fun! What more could you want than tons of goldens  Looking forward to pics and videos tomorrow.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks y'all. My nose and hands are going to be stuck in fur all afternoon


----------



## *Laura*

Danny I can't imagine a better way for you to spend the afternoon. You're going to have so much fun. Can't wait for your pictures and videos!!!


----------



## dborgers

No offense to people rooting for other teams, but my late sister, Beverly, was a HUGE Detroit Tigers fan. Andy and I watched games together here in Nashville when they were on TV. Bev and I attended many games together during her 8 year cancer battle. I even got to scatter a lot of her ashes on the field at Comerica Park (great story how that happened). Cabrara (L below) spotted her the first time she was bald from chemo and usually did something special like kiss his finger and point at her, throw her a ball, or say hi after a game. What a class act. Made Bev feel really special 

GO TIGERS!!! All the way to a World Series Championship!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Go Tigers is right! Cabrera is a good guy-he always manages to toss baseballs to the kids. My son got one last year and was pretty excited. It sure would be nice for them to win another World Series-it's been awhile!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

*Pics from MTGRR Picnic*

Here are some stills from today's Middle TN GRR picnic. I'd guess there were somewhere around 100 goldens there, including about 20 that are up for adoption by MTGRR. I met dozens of people, most of them volunteers with MTGRR, and many I've only met via email regarding transport and home visits. Great group of people  

The couple I did the home visit for last week were there .. .falling in love with a precious little girl named Candy. It was her first day in a foster home, and I suspect she won't be there longer than a couple more days ... tee hee hee. 

I'll get some video up tomorrow. What a fun afternoon!! And MAN did I get me some FUR LOVE ​
*PICTURES:*

People hanging in the shade










My little kissy face friend, Sugar, was there (transport from vet to foster who kissed me 30 times on the ride)










People moving to another section of the park for a group shot










Thought Susan Marie might enjoy this one. Something like she'd put on her girl 










The son of one of our GRF members. He's attending college here in Nashville










This beautiful boy reminded me of my first golden, Buddy, who always wanted to shake hands with anyone










A couple of the other adoptable dogs there

Mia










Sibby










Name ? (big kissy face who get every square inch of mine )


----------



## cgriffin

Great pictures, Danny 
I envy you for all the golden loving you got today  How could you resist and not plan on adopting one?


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Great pictures, Danny! It was a glorious, golden event!


----------



## dborgers

cgriffin said:


> Great pictures, Danny
> I envy you for all the golden loving you got today  How could you resist and not plan on adopting one?


Thanks  If I'd had my way it would have been like one of those old contests to see how many people/goldens could fit in a car 

I will be once my travels are over the beginning of next month, but my wife isn't quite ready to adopt yet. She has so much going on with her mom, who isn't long for this world. I'll have to roll with her on this. As Rod Stewart put it: "Happy wife, happy life" 



Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Great pictures, Danny! It was a glorious, golden event!


Golden golden golden time! I must have hugged 50 dogs if I hugged one. And my face won't need washing for weeks from all the kisses!! LOL 

Again, I'll get some video up tomorrow. I HAVE to spend this evening watching my Detroit Tigers in the playoffs ...


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful pictures, I bet you didn't want to leave. Looks like a fantastic time was had by all!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos, looks like you had a very fun day  So many beautiful goldens! Hopefully they will all find lovely homes soon. When the time is right, and Jane is ready for another golden I just know that you'll find the perfect one. Looking forward to seeing your video of the gathering. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Danny, I understand. If it was up to my hubby, we would have added a pup months ago. He is also waiting on me now, it is only fair. 
When the time is right and both of you are ready, the right golden fur kid will find you
maybe with a little help from Andy


----------



## dborgers

*Short Video - Middle TN GRR Annual Picnic*

Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue (MTGRR) held its annual picnic yesterday, Sat. Oct 5th. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## cgriffin

Nice video, Danny. A sea of gold 
Were all the goldens up for adoption or was it open for anybody that wanted to come with their golden or had adopted a golden from the rescue?


----------



## dborgers

cgriffin said:


> Nice video, Danny. A sea of gold
> Were all the goldens up for adoption or was it open for anybody that wanted to come with their golden or had adopted a golden from the rescue?


TY Christa 

I think a majority of the goldens there were family members of foster families and volunteers. About 20 of the goldens were MTGRR "Available Goldens" up for adoption. All of them were sweet as honey


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the video, looks like so much fun! What more could you want than a sea of gold  We went to a similar type gathering for a UK golden rescue last year and we were mesmerized at how many goldens there were in one place lol.
They're all beautiful but the one you transported called Sugar is just adorable!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny what golden heaven for you!!! What a great way to spend the day with so many sweet pups. Thanks for the pictures and video


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Thanks for the video, looks like so much fun! What more could you want than a sea of gold  We went to a similar type gathering for a UK golden rescue last year and we were mesmerized at how many goldens there were in one place lol.
> They're all beautiful but the one you transported called Sugar is just adorable!


Sugar is a D O L L 



*Laura* said:


> Danny what golden heaven for you!!! What a great way to spend the day with so many sweet pups. Thanks for the pictures and video


You're welcome  It was a fun afternoon!


----------



## T-Joy

Wauuu the ocean of Goldens...
It makes me sad...it even hurts... to see so many wonderful beings...Angels... left behind...They were babies...they thought that they had home, they got crazy about some "mom" or "dad", they believed very hard with their golden souls and hearts...and than...abandoned for so many reasons, differently formulated from case to case but which have always the same root: human selfishness !!!

That "injustice" which is "so perfect on a perfect God's plan", drives me crazy even thought I have to accept it as I've been working on it whole my life as a Light worker...I must to turn myself to the positive!
Everything has it's reason

Thanks Danny for sharing. I wish them all another chance , but for good this time, very quickly 

Love & Light with my profound prayers, to all their souls where ever they are in this world !!! <3


----------



## dborgers

TY T-Joy 

Only a percentage were up for adoption. Most of the goldens in the video were adopted some time ago and their moms and dads, most of them volunteers and MTGRR adopters, brought them to the picnic.

More than anything, the video is proof of the good rescues do


----------



## Dallas Gold

What fun! The rescue picnics are always fun because it's wonderful to see so many goldens with their families enjoying their new lives!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Wonderful pictures from the Golden Picnic!
Did Jane go, too?
All of the dogs for adoption looked like sweeties!
How old is Sugar? Is she the one you took to her foster family?


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> What fun! The rescue picnics are always fun because it's wonderful to see so many goldens with their families enjoying their new lives!


Thanks, Anne  It really was fun and heartwarming. I'm going to TVGRR's annual shindig in Knoxville this weekend.



Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> Wonderful pictures from the Golden Picnic!
> Did Jane go, too?
> All of the dogs for adoption looked like sweeties!
> How old is Sugar? Is she the one you took to her foster family?


Jane was with her mom. Sugar is the 9-10 year old kissy face I took to her foster home


----------



## Dallas Gold

dborgers said:


> Thanks, Anne  It really was fun and heartwarming. I'm going to TVGRR's annual shindig in Knoxville this weekend.
> 
> Jane was with her mom. Sugar is the 9-10 year old kissy face I took to her foster home


Well shoot! We drove through Knoxville just a couple of weeks ago! Our timing is off! :doh:


----------



## dborgers

Dallas Gold said:


> Well shoot! We drove through Knoxville just a couple of weeks ago! Our timing is off! :doh:


Did you come through Nashville? 

I've adopted three goldens from TVGRR and have done a lot of home visits for them here in Nashville, so I've known a lot of them through emails, but have only met a few in person in all these years. It should be a great afternoon


----------



## Davidrob2

What a great video! It looks like everyone had a wonderful time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Great video, Danny! I love the sea of goldens and their people all in one shot....how sweet!


----------



## Karen519

*Video*

Where is the video?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Where is the video?


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...lease-pray-andy-lymphoma-161.html#post3494114


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Love, love, love!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Great video! Have never seen that many Goldens in one place!
That Sugar looks like a peach!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say hi and to wish you a good weekend. Have you had any more golden duties for the rescue, or got anything coming up soon?
Sammy sends puppy hugs (before he's soon got to send adult golden ones lol)


----------



## dborgers

*TVGRR Picnic & and Amazing Paralyzed Golden*

As many of you know, I adopted Andy from TVGRR in 2003, with Trevor and Henry (seniors) before him. Because there's 200 miles between us, over the years I'd only met a couple of the TVGRR volunteers in person, but had known many others through rescue related emails and phone calls.

I drove to Knoxville yesterday to attend TVGRR's annual get together of volunteers for fur, food, and fun (Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue). It was a really fun day. It was really nice to meet them all. What a fun group of selfless people. Set on the banks of the Tennessee river, Kim and Karen Jessen's house is a bucolic, pastoral, beautiful place. Dogs took a dip, including Tucker, whose video is below.

---

This was a common sight when the food came out:











This boy is an amazing story. Someone shot him and left him for dead. But that doesn't stop him from having all the fun a golden boy like him should have 

Though they knew he was paralyzed and incontinent. Kim and Karin Jessen of TVGRR in Knoxville (he's the Treasurer and she the Applications Director for TVGRR) took in Tucker to foster in September 2009 despite the huge challenges facing him. When no one applied to adopt this otherwise stunning boy - who would need a special family to help him live a normal life despite the challenges - Kim and Karen Jessen adopted him three years ago. They and their other two dogs enjoy every day. He has to wear a diaper sometimes, but most of the time he's just doing whatever he wants to.

Tucker's disability doesn't stop him from getting to the pool for a swim, scooting around Kim and Karin's house and decks, and everywhere else on their 10 acres, doing everything a golden boy wants to do. Swimming, chasing deer, playing ball, checking out what's cooking in the kitchen. What a display of dedication for Kim and Karin to take him in and give him that kind of life.  It was such a pleasure meeting him in person. Uncle Danny gave him some yummy treats and spent time hugging on him too 


Simply heartwarming. He can't physically wag his tail, but you know it's wagging like crazy in his happy heart


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Tucker is just precious. I got a kick out of seeing him go, he is fast 

What a happy ending for this boy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, what a sweet boy! He doesn't let his disability affect him at all!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy

Wauuu what a great dog and what a great people! I am so happy for Tucker... All is about a destiny... <3 
God bless him and his wonderful family 

Love & Light


----------



## dborgers

Tucker's the most amazing 'foster failures' I've met yet. Takes special people to adopt a dog with all his needs, all met


----------



## Karen519

*Tvgrr & tucker*



dborgers said:


> Tucker's the most amazing 'foster failures' I've met yet. Takes special people to adopt a dog with all his needs, all met


Danny: So glad you got to meet Tucker and meet Karen and Kim and other dogs at TVGRR. Tucker's video touched me!! What a wonderful boy with parents that know the true meaning of love!


----------



## swishywagga

Tucker sounds like such a sweetie, what wonderful people they are giving him such a fabulous life. You must have had a great day!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Tucker is a sweetheart! How amazing that they have given him a lovely life after all he's been through, bless him. He still runs as fast as any other golden I've ever seen, just incredible! He looks like such a happy boy chasing the ball. I was watching the video on my phone and Sammy jumped up on the chair next to me and watched too! He said Tucker is an inspiration to all goldens 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Danny that video of Tucker warmed my heart. What a sweet, sweet boy. So happy and living the life..... And wow can he move!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

How are Ollie and Katie doing?
How is Jane's Mom?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> How are Ollie and Katie doing?
> How is Jane's Mom?


Olli.e and Katie are very well, thanks.  Ollie's been here nearly 10 months and is feeling confident. Really sweet little guy. He's been good for Katie too.

Jane's mom is in failing health, so Jane's been over on the other side of town every spare minute.


----------



## swishywagga

So sorry to hear about Jane's mom, I know first hand how hard it is, my MIL is also very old and frail. Sending prayers and hugs over.


----------



## cgriffin

I hope Jane's mom feels better soon. 

Hugs to the little ones


----------



## Doug

Prayers and good wishes for Jane and her mom have been sent from over the pond. Thinking of you all.


----------



## HolDaisy

Also sending lots of positive thoughts for Jane and her Mom, must be a very tough time for you all. Was Jane's Mom the lady that featured occasionally in some of your videos with Andy? I certainly miss your videos of Andy's adventures at the lake swimming and going for mcdonalds. We will never forget your special boy ever  Hugs to Ollie and Katie too!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks 

Jane's mom is the woman in Andy's videos. She's 89 and experiencing loss of memory, among other problems someone that age can experience. Being an insulin diabetic user is an added complication. 

Jane's a good daughter. And glad she can spend time with her mom


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*



dborgers said:


> Olli.e and Katie are very well, thanks.  Ollie's been here nearly 10 months and is feeling confident. Really sweet little guy. He's been good for Katie too.
> 
> Jane's mom is in failing health, so Jane's been over on the other side of town every spare minute.


So glad to hear that Ollie is more confident and Katie is her happy self!
I feel for Jane, as I know how it feels to have elderly parents that are ill.
It is emotionally exhausting! I MISS my parents so much!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Good morning!!
Any more calls from the rescues for your volunteer services?


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad Jane can spend time with her mom, she is lucky to still have her


----------



## dborgers

TY  Doing a home visit for MTGRR on Sunday.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That's great, Danny!


----------



## MaxMom

Blessings to Jane as she cares for her dear Mom. It's tough but I am sure Jane brings her a lot of relief and joy to be there to help her. Have fun with the home visit!


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> TY  Doing a home visit for MTGRR on Sunday.


Sounds great. Let us know how it goes! Thinking of Jane and her Mom too.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



MaxMom said:


> Blessings to Jane as she cares for her dear Mom. It's tough but I am sure Jane brings her a lot of relief and joy to be there to help her. Have fun with the home visit!


I sure miss my parents! I'm sure Jane's Mom loves having Jane around.
Let us know how the home visit goes!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks y'all 

I think the home visit will be great. Spent 30 minutes on the phone with him last night. Sounds like a great guy. He's had a golden before.

Just got a transport for Sunday for TVGRR, driving a 6 year old golden from here to Knoxville. I'm gonna get me some snuggles


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Yay, golden snuggles for Danny.  My dear MIL has Alzheimer's . It's a horrible disease. Best wishes going out for Jane & her Mom.


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Thanks y'all
> 
> I think the home visit will be great. Spent 30 minutes on the phone with him last night. Sounds like a great guy. He's had a golden before.
> 
> Just got a transport for Sunday for TVGRR, driving a 6 year old golden from here to Knoxville. I'm gonna get me some snuggles


Yay, golden cuddles!


----------



## swishywagga

You can never have enough golden cuddles, enjoy!!


----------



## dborgers

You guys are a blessing in my life, ya know that? 

Thanks for the well wishes for Jane's mom. 

My adoptive mom got Alzheimer's in the 1990's. Just thought of one touching moment when she and I were in my room on the 10th floor of a high rise beachfront hotel in Florida. Mom hadn't seen the oceans too much in her life. The sliding door was open to the balcony. Mom asked "what's that noise?", referring to the surf. So I said "we'll, let's go see". I led her out onto the balcony and pointed straight East and said, "Mom, if you keep going that way you end up in Africa. "Africa!?, oh, my!", mom exclaimed, as a dazzled 5 year old girl would. "Absolutely", I said. I was moved by the childlike wonder on her face as she took in the ocean view.

We went back in the room. About 3 minutes later mom asked "what's that noise". Once again I led her out onto the balcony and pointed East. "Africa!? Oh, my!!", she exclaimed, full of wonder, as though experiencing it for the first time.

Three of four more times I showed her the ocean - for the first time in her eyes. It was really, really sweet.

Alzheimer's affects different people differently, but Mom turned into herself as a little girl. Everything was from the perspective of a 5 or 6 year old. She was such a sweet little girl. She knew that she knew me, just not where she knew me from.

That hotel where we stayed that visit was where I stayed when I went looking for my birth mom and her family, who I found after a long 10 days of searching. The fact I stayed there during that trip turned out to be one of the reasons I found my family, my angels at work within the miracle story of finding them against all odds .. and at the last possible moment of my trip.

Turns out the house in Jacksonville Beach where my mom's family lived when she met our father and left Florida, got married, and had the three of us was directly across the parking lot from the entrance to my room in the high rise hotel. One of the few that haven't been torn down a block from the beach for new builds.

Also on that trip, my adoptive mom met my missing mother's sister, my Aunt Belle, who spent 20 years looking for us three kids and our mother, who has never been found.

Anyway, sorry to ramble. Just a memory the Alzheimer's reference reminded me of. There were many other sweet things that happened during mom's 10 years with Alzheimer's. 

There was a song that came out in the late 1980's called "Where've You Been". I thought often about that song when Alzheimer's came to our family. There is always a connection our loved ones know they have with us.

The lyrics are really touching. A story of love connection nothing could break. The last verse is pertinant ...


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Thanks y'all
> 
> I think the home visit will be great. Spent 30 minutes on the phone with him last night. Sounds like a great guy. He's had a golden before.
> 
> Just got a transport for Sunday for TVGRR, driving a 6 year old golden from here to Knoxville. I'm gonna get me some snuggles


Danny

Do you mean you're doing two things today, the home visit and a transport?


----------



## dborgers

> Do you mean you're doing two things today, the home visit and a transport?


 Home visit at 2, then the transport from here to Knoxville.


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Home visit at 2, then the transport from here to Knoxville.


Let us know how it all goes


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

You are going to be busy!!
Let us know how all goes!


----------



## NewfieMom

dborgers said:


> My adoptive mom got Alzheimer's in the 1990's.
> 
> 
> ...​
> 
> 
> There was a song that came out in the late 1980's called "Where've You Been". I thought often about that song when Alzheimer's came to our family. There is always a connection our loved ones know they have with us.
> 
> The lyrics are really touching. A story of love connection nothing could break. The last verse is pertinant ...
> 
> Kathy Mattea - Where've You Been? - YouTube


You have really had me in tears, Danny. First with Andy's story, then with these comments and the song. They made me very sad, remembering lost loves.

NewfieMom


----------



## Davidrob2

Danny, what a lovely story about your mom. An encouraging lesson for those of us with family members in the throes of the disease -- perspective is everything.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny looking forward to hearing about your busy day


----------



## dborgers

Just got back from Knoxville.

The home visit here in Nashville went very well. I recommended him.

Left there to get the girl, Sarah, for transport. The couple adopted her 5 years ago, but due to changing circumstances surrendered her back to TVGRR. Even her husband, who is in the Army and came home to Chicago to drive her down, was torn up about it. I did my best to assure he and his wife back in Chicago that Sarah would get a wonderful forever home and be happy. They sent me with loads of everything for Sarah - from a year's supply of Heartguard and Frontline, to treats, her luxury bed, blankie, a crate of toys, etc etc.

I flipped her treats all the way to Knoxville, and myself and the TVGRR gave her some more when we met there. Her tail started wagging. I know how confused she must be, but we know how resiliant they are. TVGRR will find her a great home.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

You sure had a busy day and I'm so glad the man was approved and that Sarah got to ride with you. I know TVGRR will find her a wonderful home!
Loved the story about your Mom!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, poor little girl. I hope she adjusts to her new surroundings fast and gets a great forever home.


----------



## T-Joy

Oh, the stories like Sarah's, always disturb me, I can not help it...but as I know that Danny put his blessing in it, I know that that girl will find someone to respect her and give her forever home. She'll be in my preayers.
Thank you Danny, the people or I prefer to say "Angels" like you, are on the Earth to make difference and warm our hearts with wonderful stories which make our Hope stronger just in the moments that it starts to fail ... 

God bless you and your family

Love & Light <3


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that your work for the rescue went well. Sarah sounds like a sweetie, and im sure that she will find a great forever home soon! Andy must be so proud of you helping all these goldens on their start to a new life 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Agree*

I can see Andy smiling down at Danny from the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## swishywagga

Glad it all went well, sad about Sarah, but so hope she will find the perfect home she deserves!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Stopping in to say good morning!


----------



## dborgers

Went for a 14 mile bike ride to all the places Andy and I used to go on the East side of the lake. A gorgeous 80 degree day, leaves beginning to change color. A young doe was in the road at one point and stood there until I got 10' away. (Funny how much Ollie runs like a deer ... loping style LOL)

Ended up at Cook Recreation Area where Andy and I shot the last video I posted here. There was a mama deer with two fawns inside the park who didn't pay me any mind at all. Two more fawns eating acorns as I exited. Andy would have been so excited to see them all.

It was the first time I've been out to Cook Recreation Area since Andy died. I smiled thinking about all the fun we had out there over the years throughout his life with us.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm glad it brought back some great Andy memories for you, Danny!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy

Sweet Andy...I miss him so...
I suppose that it wasn't easy for you today at the beginning... It was hard...and than, after you have seen , like a flash, all these wonderful years spent with him over there, something brought the smile on your, previously,worried face...
You understood, one more time, that all that time spent there was a blessing for you...and you felt gratitude...
I am sure that Andy sent you his wonderful Golden smile, just in that moment <3

Love & Light to you and your family <3


----------



## dborgers

Thanks  It was a walk down memory lane. Far more smiles than sighs, but there were definitely some sighs. However, all the extra good times he got after his lymphoma diagnosis was such a miracle, in my view.

I did the loop by the boat ramp at Cook Recreation Area. The sun was in the same the spot where the light reflected all the way to shore. Just as it did the day I shot the last frame of video I have of Andy, where he's sitting in the back seat looking out the window, sun glittering on the water behind Andy as he soaks in the scenery while we were leaving. 

It was a golden day then, a golden day today. Andy was a golden spirited boy.


----------



## T-Joy

Just...amazing, to read this...as if I am watching the film in my head...
Andy was such a great Golden soul!
I already lived it in real, so...that's why I understand...

many thanks for this moment 

T


----------



## HolDaisy

It sounds like it helped you to have a walk down memory lane remembering those special times with Andy. The last shot of him taking in the scenery from the back of the car is a precious one and sums him up...he loved life, and every single thing about it - he appreciated every moment and especially loved his adventures with his Dad. He was such a special boy and I think of him all the time. We'll never forget Andy, ever


----------



## dborgers

I am incredibly blessed for having been befriended by Andy. One of the greatest souls I've ever known.

I am a better person for having known him. 

Andy left every life he touched better than he found it when he lived on Earth.

To paraphrase something I read here in a signature: "If there is no Heaven, I want to go where Andy lives."

And to think someone threw him away in a small rural kill shelter. They didn't know they were in the presence of a holy soul.


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> And to think someone threw him away in a small rural kill shelter. They didn't know they were in the presence of a holy soul.


They certainly didn't realise what an angel he really was! It was a blessing that you found Andy and gave him such an amazing life, it was meant to be. So glad you found GRF aswell to share Andy's life with us all throughout the world


----------



## T-Joy

Unfortunately there are so many people who are not able to recognize the Angel in a dog...Golden or not they are all Angels.
But I love this saying of someone unknown(to me): When God wanted to make a perfect dog, he made Golden Retriever 
...
I feel so sorry for their empty souls. Hopefully in another life they will be able to learn more about it and so upgrade their spirituality.

Wishing them to go towards the Light


----------



## dborgers

Andy gave _me_ an amazing life  I'm so grateful God saw fit to put us together.

GRF instantly provided rays of hope from kind souls who'd walked this road before me, miracles like Buddy's adoption, the way everyone here shared in the fun and the hard times, and, for a blessedly long time, as you said, the ability to bear witness to and share Andy's light. GRF continues to be a gift. A place where people understand 'holy souls'. People who are good stewards for the holy souls who bless their families with love and joy.

I so enjoy being able to witness the lives of golden's here on GRF. So many precious happy souls - those wrapped in fur and the people who take care of them 

It was my honor to help Andy live a life as full of love and fun as I could. Even on the rainiest day my heart felt joy and sunshine from his excitement at doing anything at all ... and especially doing it together. 

When I first joined I saw this quote Meggie Mom posted by Dean Koontz that pretty much sums up what Andy is and how I and many others view our role in the lives of golden souls while they're here:

"May I tell you a secret? You have been given stewardship of what some in your faith call a holy soul."

Perfectly said.

Those 'holy souls' are what make us lace up and head out the door even when we're bone tired, on the rainiest, coldest day ... for them.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> I am incredibly blessed for having been befriended by Andy. One of the greatest souls I've ever known.
> 
> I am a better person for having known him.
> 
> Andy left every life he touched better than he found it when he lived on Earth.
> 
> To paraphrase something I read here in a signature: "If there is no Heaven, I want to go where Andy lives."
> 
> And to think someone threw him away in a small rural kill shelter. They didn't know they were in the presence of a holy soul.


I'm sure your ride yesterday filled your heart and soul! I agree, I want to go where Andy, Smooch, Snobear and all of our dogs are!


----------



## *Laura*

Oh Danny I get all teary thinking about you out at the lake and thinking about Andy. That last picture you shot of Andy was so poignant. We really do miss him too.


----------



## Doug

Such beautiful memories of a beautiful boy and a wonderful love story. 
You have a fabulous gift with words and motion pictures (and still pics too)
Thanks to you we all fell in love with Andy too

I imagine Andy to have made a tonne of friends in heaven and they are all patting Andy on the back as they are all looking down on you with pride wishing you well.


----------



## dborgers

TY 

I did a transport today from Nashville to Knoxville. It was REALLY fun. This boy was super soft - inside and out. VERY affectionate and happy.

When I met him at his foster home in Nashville the first thing he did was put his paw on my leg. I bent down to love on him and he smothered my face in kisses. ****MELT**** 

He jumped in the wagon through the hatchback, and before I could get in he'd already found the yummy dog cookies I brought for the ride and ate a couple LOL. What a sweetheart!!

He rode beautifully (on a Memory Foam/Quilt bed in the bed of the wagon):










Focused with great interest on a bite of my Subway tuna sub:










Very gently grabbed a hold of it (yum yum):










Was really interested in stuff in the field next to our cars when the TVGRR volunteer took him for a potty break:


----------



## Davidrob2

What a beautiful boy. Was he headed to a new home?


----------



## dborgers

Davidrob2 said:


> What a beautiful boy. Was he headed to a new home?


Adopters are coming to meet him this weekend. He'll be adopted very quickly. He's precious


----------



## HolDaisy

Your transport boy is beautiful, I'm sure he'll get adopted very quickly! Looks like he had a great time in your car on his memory foam bed lol, he's like a little prince being transported 

I've just spotted Ollie's halloween outfit in the other thread. He looks SO adorable! It's so so great how much he has come on since you found him wondering the streets. I remember those first couple of photos you posted of him. What a transformation he has made! He certainly hit the jackpot when he found you and Jane


----------



## T-Joy

Oh Danny, he is so beautiful boy!!! It breaks my heart to see it! Thank you again for helping him, you are pure Love.
I'll pray for him to find very quickly the people who will love him till the end of time...


----------



## Karen519

*Gorgeous boy!*

Danny

I am so glad you got some Golden love and kisses. Andy must be smiling down when you go on these home visits and transports! 
What a beautiful boy! What was his name-looks like my Tucker!
How old was he?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> I am so glad you got some Golden love and kisses. Andy must be smiling down when you go on these home visits and transports!
> What a beautiful boy! What was his name-looks like my Tucker!
> How old was he?


The name they gave him for rescue purposes a week ago is 'Carter'. I'd say he's 2-4 years old.


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Danny
> 
> I am so glad you got some Golden love and kisses. Andy must be smiling down when you go on these home visits and transports!
> What a beautiful boy! What was his name-looks like my Tucker!
> How old was he?


The name they gave him for rescue purposes a week ago is 'Carter'. I'd say he's 2-4 years old. Ya, the kisses felt great


----------



## cgriffin

What a beautiful boy 
Oh, I admire you for being able to help these babies. I know I cannot get involved with golden rescues, because I would not be able to give the babies back up. There are only so many dogs a person can have


----------



## Karen519

*Carter*

Love the name, Carter! Hope he gets a VERY LOVING home with people that just adore him!!:wavey:


----------



## *Laura*

Carter is beautiful. I'll bet he just wanted to stay and live with you in your car  . Thank you Danny for helping this sweet boy


----------



## dborgers

Little Ollie went to the groomer and caught kennel cough. This despite getting a Bordetella vaccine last December when we caught him. He went to his regular vet yesterday morning and got a shot of antibiotics. She sent us home with a liquid antibiotic mixture to give him. The poor little guy has been up nearly all night (and so have mom and dad). The ER vet we called this morning at Nashville Veterinary Specialists said to give him some Robitussin, so we did that at 5 am and it seems to be helping a little. He's napping on my lap right now, worn out. 

Katie had a more recent vaccine and hasn't caught it from Ollie, so that's good.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw poor Ollie  hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Poor Ollie, that cough is the worst! Ky caught it just before we got Bentley. The sleepless nights, I remember. And each cough made my sides hurt for her. She also had the vax but they say it's like the flu shot. Roll the dice.
Give the little guy ears rubs for me. ♥


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww poor Ollie- I hope he feels better soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy

Oh pool Ollie, I know that it's not easy and it always scares me. I don't like when they are coughing. Joy had kennel cough* while we were in Paris. She was about one year old. I remember that our vet in Paris was holistic one and gave her sirup based on plants as well as some antibiotics so it helped her a lot and pretty quickly. 
Ollie will quickly get well I am sure. Give him a kiss from me :smooch:



*


----------



## hubbub

:crossfing Hoping things are nipped in the bud quickly and Ollie can get back to his normal barking self soon - er, well maybe a bit less barking


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Little Ollie went to the groomer and caught kennel cough. This despite getting a Bordetella vaccine last December when we caught him. He went to his regular vet yesterday morning and got a shot of antibiotics. She sent us home with a liquid antibiotic mixture to give him. The poor little guy has been up nearly all night (and so have mom and dad). The ER vet we called this morning at Nashville Veterinary Specialists said to give him some Robitussin, so we did that at 5 am and it seems to be helping a little. He's napping on my lap right now, worn out.
> 
> Katie had a more recent vaccine and hasn't caught it from Ollie, so that's good.


Danny

So sorry to hear little Ollie is ill-glad that Katie hasn't caught anything. Are they sure it's kennel cough-just curious how it is diagnosed? Praying for Ollie!


----------



## dborgers

Karen, they did a CBC and took his temperature, which was normal.

It's been 48 hours since his exam, but we're told it can take a couple weeks to make a full recovery. He's still having coughing spells though a little less frequently. 

Getting the liquid antibiotic in him takes two of us. That little guy can _really _move his head to avoid getting the meds squirted into his mouth (including 1/2 a tps of Robitussin every 12 hours).


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of little Ollie today and hope that he's feeling better soon!


----------



## swishywagga

Poor Ollie, hope he's feeling better, and that you all get a bit more rest tonight!


----------



## dborgers

Ollie is still about the same. When we called last night, NVS (pet ER and Andy's chemo office) said it can take 2-3 weeks to get over. But with him still having such a rough go of it he's back at the vet. Jane is at the vet's office right now. They're going to do a chest X-ray and give him a prescription cough medicine. The Robitussin didn't cut it. And the coughing has meant none of us have gotten much sleep, Ollie most importantly.

He's just worn out and doesn't feel well at all. All weekend he was sticking very, very close to Jane and I, usually on our laps, letting out little whimpers. Poor little guy. At 9 pounds, Ollie's like holding a newborn infant, so little and helpless. 

At least it isn't something life threatening. He'll get better. I'll report back when Jane gets back from the vet.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, poor Ollie, I wish him a speedy and full recovery.

The kennel cough vaccine lasts only about up to 6 months, that is why they recommend it twice a year. It used to be given once a year.

Maybe you need to do the grooming yourself now, may not be pretty, but safe


----------



## goldensrbest

Danny,i hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## dborgers

TY 

I give him regular baths 'cause he's a busy little boy with white fur, but he needs a haircut at least every other month if not monthly, so we'll have to continue taking him for grooming.

Chest X-ray was clear. Same diagnosis of kennel cough. Vet said it's their throats that hurt with kennel cough, not their lungs. He got a shot that included a cough suppressant and sedative as well as a prescription cough suppressant to give at home. Just gonna take time ... Thanks again.


----------



## *Laura*

Aw poor little sweetie. Get well soon Ollie


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Hope that Ollie, you, Jane and Katie can get some sleep tonight!
Glad that it is something fixable!!


----------



## HolDaisy

How's little Ollie doing today? Hope that he's feeling better soon!


----------



## swishywagga

Am also stopping by to see how Ollie is doing!


----------



## T-Joy

How is sweet Ollie? I am sure that he's getting better 

Love you Ollie :smooch:


----------



## dborgers

He's still coughing, though not as often or as deep.

We had a scare last night when Ollie turned on Jane and just missed biting her. We think it's the Temaril the vet prescribed for cough suppression. Lots of reports of it causing aggression when I did a Google search. It freaked Jane out. We're hoping it was just the med and wont happen again once it's out of his system.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, that's scary! I'd bet it was the med.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

fozziesmom said:


> Wow, that's scary! I'd bet it was the med.


I'm pretty sure that's it. Especially based on the anecdotal evidence I found online in the minutes after he growled and snapped. Many stories of dogs who'd never been aggressive exhibiting aggression after starting Temaril. Except for the incredibly cold night we caught him and he was really scared he's never done anything like that. He's only been on it a couple of days. The suggested Robitussin DM wasn't cutting it. 

I noticed he was not his usual self at night, when he always curls up next to Jane. Mon and Tues he went to the end of the bed to sleep, then last night crawled in a dog bed on the floor at the foot of the bed, where the incident happened. It was just about the time the nightly dose of Temaril would have hit his system.

Jane took him to the vet for the 3rd time today. He's off the Temaril pills. Got a shot of a different cough suppressant.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Just seeing this now. Poor little guy. KC is wicked nasty. I do KC shots every six months on Jordan because she is around so many other dogs. I think someone else mentioned this too. He should have a nice surprise tomorrow !! Hopefully he feel lots better to enjoy it !!!


----------



## T-Joy

Poor little Ollie and Jane too. I think that they were both scared after. I hope that everything will come in order very soon!

Love to all :smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy

Poor Jane, must have given her a fright! Sounds like little Ollie definitely isn't feeling himself to do that  I hope that he's on the mend soon.


----------



## cgriffin

I hope little Ollie feels better soon, I am glad you quit giving the Temaril, wow, scary.


----------



## dborgers

TY 

He started isolating after starting the Temaril. I can tell it affected his central nervous system because when I held him he was vibrating ... shaking like a leaf. 

Now that the Temaril is wearing off he's beginning to return to normal. Still not interested in food. I went to Burger King and got him a junior bacon cheeseburger. He ate about half of it, which is the most he's eaten at one time in a few days.


----------



## Doug

Sending little Ollie, positive energy and healing prayers so he gets back to his usual happy and bubbly self asap! 
May the sun shine brightly again very soon for you all


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> He's still coughing, though not as often or as deep.
> 
> We had a scare last night when Ollie turned on Jane and just missed biting her. We think it's the Temaril the vet prescribed for cough suppression. Lots of reports of it causing aggression when I did a Google search. It freaked Jane out. We're hoping it was just the med and wont happen again once it's out of his system.


So sorry to hear this-it must have REALLY SCARED Jane and poor Ollie-bet it was the Temaril. Glad vet put him on something else. Praying he is better soon!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm sorry you had this scare with Ollie. But it does sound like a meds issue. I'm hoping Ollie will feel better soon.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hello little Ollie :wavey:
I hope you're feeling much better soon and back to your normal self.
From your english cousin, Sammy


----------



## dborgers

Thank you 

It was the meds. A couple days now since we took him off of Temaril he's back to his normal self. 

Beware of Temaril !!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad to hear it was the meds and that Ollie is better!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny - What a relief to have Ollie back to his old so self


----------



## HolDaisy

Great news!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Hope the whole family is well! Kisses to Katie and Ollie.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Hope Ollie is much better now and that you, Jane, Katie and Ollie have a great weekend! Anymore volunteer stories?


----------



## dborgers

Karen,

The home visit coordinator for MTGRR called yesterday and asked if I'd like to become the new Home Visit Coordinator for MTGRR since she'll be taking over as President, which I happily agreed to do.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sounds like the perfect job for you, Danny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

Congrats on your new role. They are very lucky to have you


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Karen,
> 
> The home visit coordinator for MTGRR called yesterday and asked if I'd like to become the new Home Visit Coordinator for MTGRR since she'll be taking over as President, which I happily agreed to do.


Danny:

Congratulations!!

MTGRR and their Goldens just got a wonderful Home Visit Coordinator!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Congrats on your new role  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Congratulations, Danny  They made the right choice


----------



## T-Joy

dborgers said:


> Karen,
> 
> The home visit coordinator for MTGRR called yesterday and asked if I'd like to become the new Home Visit Coordinator for MTGRR since she'll be taking over as President, which I happily agreed to do.


Hi Danny, I am so happy to hear that! They couldn't make a better choice, dear friend!! :jamming:

PS I am happy for Ollie too 

Love & Light


----------



## Claire's Friend

Just seeing this now. You are the perfect person for this job !!!


----------



## dborgers

Mr. Home Visit Man


----------



## swishywagga

Totally agree with Susan Marie, you are perfect for this!!.


----------



## *Laura*

Danny this is perfect for you. They are so lucky to have you on board!!


----------



## Zuca's mom

Congratulations! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

How are Ollie and Katie?


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> How are Ollie and Katie?


They're doing well and making me laugh, thanks  I just ate. You'd have thought _I_ was a roasted chicken; their eyes hyper focused on me from 2' away, ears up, pitiful looks on their faces. When they realized the food was gone? POOF!! They boogied in a split second. Moochers!!  

Ollie is giving a crows a piece of his mind about trespassing in the back yard as I type LOL


----------



## HolDaisy

Ollie has such a huge character for such a little guy, love hearing about his antics  Hugs to Katie too. You should see Sammy when we're eating food, he looks heartbroken at you as though he's never allowed to eat LOL.


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> Ollie has such a huge character for such a little guy, love hearing about his antics  Hugs to Katie too. You should see Sammy when we're eating food, he looks heartbroken at you as though he's never allowed to eat LOL.


Ollie has the spirit and courage of a dog 10x's his size .. all 9 pounds of him LOL

You're stronger than I am at the dinner table LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I can just picture Katie and Ollie watching you!!
Tonka lays under the table and Tucker lays in the doorway to the kitchen, but they know better than to beg, as we never give them people food.


----------



## Karen519

*Hi!!*

Hoping you all have a great Sunday!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I did not visit this thread for couple weeks, congratulations on your new "job". Most of the time you mention sweet Andy I cry, miss that boy so much. There are some moments in life you know you will always remember, like Andy on your videos running and turning head back when you call his name. Sweet, beautiful soul, hope he is doing great where ever he is now.


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Danny,
hope you all are staying warm in this arctic cold we are having 

By the way, Penny's mom opened a thread with the first puppy pictures of our little boys.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

It is FREEZING HERE in Chicago-Tucker and Tonka don't seem to mind it, though!


----------



## dborgers

Been getting cold at night here too. 

I was just hugging Ollie the other night when it was 20ish degrees outside, telling him what a brave little boy he is to have run the streets for weeks in that kind of weather. I can't imagine how cold and lonely he was. When we caught him Dec 21st last year it was 20 degrees with 30 mph winds. He was running for all he was worth. Jane and I think it may have been just to stay warm. And he was only 6 pounds of bones and matted fur. What a brave little boy, now normal weight at a whopping 9 pounds.  

BTW, he's finally 100% well from the kennel cough. His little thumb sized tail wags like hummingbird wings. Funniest little thing I ever saw.


----------



## cgriffin

Ollie is so lucky to have found you 
I am glad he is back to health


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that Ollie is back to normal and feeling lots better *yay*. I remember your first posts of him and how scared he was, (you rescued him on my birthday, so I'm a big Ollie fan )

He's got such a lovely life with you, Jane and Katie and I just know that Andy will be beaming with pride into how much his little buddy has come on in confidence!


----------



## T-Joy

Ollie's story is so touching . What a brave little boy!!! He was so lucky to be found by two Angels, you and Jane 

Love and kisses to a whole happy family:--heart:


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> Been getting cold at night here too.
> 
> I was just hugging Ollie the other night when it was 20ish degrees outside, telling him what a brave little boy he is to have run the streets for weeks in that kind of weather. I can't imagine how cold and lonely he was. When we caught him Dec 21st last year it was 20 degrees with 30 mph winds. He was running for all he was worth. Jane and I think it may have been just to stay warm. And he was only 6 pounds of bones and matted fur. What a brave little boy, now normal weight at a whopping 9 pounds.
> 
> BTW, he's finally 100% well from the kennel cough. His little thumb sized tail wags like hummingbird wings. Funniest little thing I ever saw.


I can IMAGINE how grateful and happy Ollie was, that you and Jane lovingly gave him a warm and loving home!


----------



## dborgers

Don't know where else to post this, but a funny thing happened this afternoon.

Jane ordered a sugar free pumpkin pie from Publix for my diabetic mother-in-law. We went about 3 o'clock to pick it up (they have to bake it special order). So, Jane walks up to the counter and says "I think you have a sugar free pumpkin pie with my name on it", a figure of speech, and gave the young lady her name. We wait ... like 20 minutes.

Finally, out comes the young lady with the pie. 

With "JANE" written on top in frosting. LOL


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, that is very funny but also a little bit sad that this young girl was unfamiliar with that expression.


----------



## cgriffin

Lol, too funny, I think I would have burst out laughing. Did you?


----------



## dborgers

cgriffin said:


> Lol, too funny, I think I would have burst out laughing. Did you?


Absolutely! Jane and I were in stitches


----------



## *Laura*

Haha. That's quite funny


----------



## hubbub

Goodness, that brought on tears from laughter!!

Seriously thought, even though there was a mix up - I commend the employee working to make sure your "needs" were met - especially the day before a holiday. I can only imagine the conversation in the back of the bakery.  Besides, now you've got a wonderful story to go with your pie :


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha that's so funny they wrote her name on the pie  I hope that Jane's Mom is doing okay.


----------



## Karen519

*Pie*



dborgers said:


> Don't know where else to post this, but a funny thing happened this afternoon.
> 
> Jane ordered a sugar free pumpkin pie from Publix for my diabetic mother-in-law. We went about 3 o'clock to pick it up (they have to bake it special order). So, Jane walks up to the counter and says "I think you have a sugar free pumpkin pie with my name on it", a figure of speech, and gave the young lady her name. We wait ... like 20 minutes.
> 
> Finally, out comes the young lady with the pie.
> 
> With "JANE" written on top in frosting. LOL


That is SO SWEET!! Love it! Guess you have to watch what you say today!
Happy Thanksgiving to all of you and I know Andy is celebrating Thanksgiving at the Rainbow Bridge, with Smooch and Snobear and all of the other dogs from this forum.


----------



## T-Joy

OMG it's really too funny what happened in Publix with the pie 

Poor girl she must be new or it just happened 

Happy Thanksgiving wonderful people, may you enjoy this Day with your beloved ones, the ones who are still on the Earth and with the other ones who are in Heaven. Special thoughts from me are for a wonderful Andy Boy that I had chance to "meet" and love on this forum<3

We are going to do the same <3

Lots of Love from our little happy family :--heart:


----------



## dborgers

Thank you and Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours 

Among other things, I'm thankful I had Andy in my life, and that he got a lot of extra time.


----------



## dborgers

The infamous ("Jame") pumpkin pie LOL 

She said "None of the pies had names on them, so I put it on here for you. I hope you like it."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> The infamous ("Jame") pumpkin pie LOL
> 
> She said "None of the pies had names on them, so I put it on here for you. I hope you like it."


That's great-love it! 

Makes the pie even more special and I'm sure you sharing the story behnd it at the Thanksgiving table will bring lots of laughter and joy to you all.


----------



## HolDaisy

I love it hahaha!  so funny!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I just burst out laughing. That is hilarious. Thanks for the morning laugh.


----------



## dborgers

I have to take my hat off to the young lady for her effort.

We'll laugh and remember that for many Thanksgivings to come


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> I have to take my hat off to the young lady for her effort.
> 
> We'll laugh and remember that for many Thanksgivings to come


I told Ken the story and he thought that girl was so sweet to put Jane's name on the pie!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

As always, Danny, you brighten my day!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I think it is sweet, she has a good heart, gave you a new Thanksgiving memory. Remember ... ask and you shell receive or something like that.


----------



## dborgers

It was really sweet of her to do. "Jame" and I are eating her name today


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Danny you inspired me to post a new thread in Chit chat section:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/243209-stupid-sweet.html

and BTW I would write "Jane" the same way she did, she might be coming from my country. "Jame" would be with one more"swirl" on the "n".


----------



## dborgers

Spotted an ad on Craiglist about a golden an hour outside Nashville - similar to last summer's Sammy/Max story... 2 year old boy bought to breed, kept in a 5 x 5 cage, never been to the vet, never even had a bath. I bought him tonight with the intention of turning him over to MTGRR. That was lucky. Some BYB from Alabama was going to buy him, but didn't when he found out Baxter is CKC registered rather than AKC. Lucky for this golden boy.

His name is Baxter, and he'll be 2 on December 23rd What a sweetheart! We shared an ice cream cone on the way home. He was ALL for it!  I taught him how to play ball and return it in under an hour (he's a natural!), gave him his very first bath (handing him treats all through it. I think he liked it!). Since then, we've been lounging on the couch and going outside for more ball play and bathroom breaks.

I'll be dropping Baxter off at one of MTGRR's vets later today. It will be his first time ever. From what little I've learned about him after 8 hours, he'll charm the socks off of everyone there. He will make some lucky MTGRR adopter's Christmas the best one ever. He's simply a terrific boy. Reminds me tremendously of young Andy's personality. Andy was the only golden rescues I adopted as young as 2 or 3 years old. They're probably all as fun loving and full of exuberance at that age. 

Here's a little video I shot tonight. It was REALLY hard to get because every time I tried to take a pic or shoot video he followed me too closely, like Andy used to  I had to wait to get what little footage I did until he was a little worn out and would lay still for a second LOL 

DISCLAIMERS: Any typos are because Baxter has been trying to help me type the entire time I've been writing this LOL The sweet talking in the video so he knows he's among friends


----------



## Pudden

gosh, what a sweetie. I wanna snuggle with him on that couch....too bad I'm a continent away.


----------



## Davidrob2

Oh Danny! What a sweet boy. I hope David gets to meet him. My sister is getting ready to say goodbye to her lab mix. I would love for David to be able to give her a full report on Baxter.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

You are an angel! BAXTER is just gorgeous-love his coloring-he looks so sweet.
Maybe Baxter has already found a home! Our Samoyed, Snobear, had Dec. 23rd, as a Birthday! Make sure he gets HW tested, too.

Baxter must think he's in heaven at your house!


----------



## cgriffin

Oh my goodness what a beautiful and sweet boy  I just want to cuddle him. How can you ever give him up again? I would not be able to.


----------



## HolDaisy

What a great story  Baxter is beautiful! He knows that you have saved him too, you can tell by his constant wagging tail and smiley face. I havent seen a golden wag a tail that much since your videos of Andy. I hope he finds a wonderful home really soon (maybe he's already found it with you hehe) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

He is SO beautiful. I am so glad you got him out of that situation - and then saved him from the same fate. What a lucky boy. I can't believe the cold, uncaring ways of some people. 

Any chance he might stay with you...?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, he is so sweet! Are you sure Andy didn't send him to you? What a handsome boy!


----------



## *Laura*

Danny you are a true angel. Thank you for rescuing this precious boy!!! He's beautiful.


----------



## dborgers

We just got through playing ball again. He's already dropping the ball at my feet. Quick study!  I want Baxter to get plenty of exercise before he spends three days at the vets.

I know everyone is hoping we'll add another golden to our family, and we will. It is going to have to be after Katie gets her double cataract surgery and recovers. That's especially clear experiencing Baxter's youthful exuberance. As much as I'd love to keep Baxter the time just isn't right for us just yet. But, it sure is fun!!! Stay tuned


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> We just got through playing ball again. He's already dropping the ball at my feet. Quick study!  I want Baxter to get plenty of exercise before he spends three days at the vets.
> 
> I know everyone is hoping we'll add another golden to our family, and we will. It is going to have to be after Katie gets her double cataract surgery and recovers. That's especially clear experiencing Baxter's youthful exuberance. As much as I'd love to keep Baxter the time just isn't right for us just yet. But, it sure is fun!!! Stay tuned


Danny

You better believe we'll stay tuned. What a sweet boy he is!
Where did Baxter sleep last night?


----------



## T-Joy

OMG Baxter is a gorgeous boy!!! I am so HAPPY that You found him! 
I know that he is SAVED! 

Oh Danny, I am so happy to read this you can not even imagine <3 You made my day!

Andy rhymes with Angels  Is Andy coming back in another shape? I like to believe  

Love You :--heart:


----------



## Doug

:")
Awh I love that video!!! Baxter really does seem to have made himself at home. 
I am so happy to see that you are getting some golden love in the lead up to Christmas.


----------



## dborgers

Baxter slept on a dog bed next to the couch in the den, where I slept.

I dropped him off at MTGRR's vet. It was hard to say goodbye, that's for sure. He's a wonderful boy. His paws are HUGE. Baxter is a BIG BOY - 95 pounds. So is his heart  He was nervous on the ride home last night and rode on the front seat, but after our first tennis ball fetch lesson at 9 pm he started to just have fun. He never played fetch in his life. Quick study! 

He was hard to photograph and video because he always wanted to be 'this' close. Aww.

Here's a video I shot this morning in the back yard:

BAXTERFetch1_zpse5af2f34.mp4 Video by Danny37211 | Photobucket


Baxter's concerned look is because I'm holding a tennis ball in my left hand and not throwing it LOL:


----------



## dborgers

We couldn't keep him just now. Katie is having double cataract surgery late next month, and she won't be seeing very well until her recovery period is over in February. With only one good back leg, I'd hate myself if she was injured. The ortho said our options pretty much only include putting her down if that happens. 

Also, he's 95 pounds. A little too much for Jane to handle. It's all good. The right one for us will appear when the time is right. It's always worked that way


----------



## dborgers

Doug said:


> :")
> Awh I love that video!!! Baxter really does seem to have made himself at home.
> I am so happy to see that you are getting some golden love in the lead up to Christmas.


Ya, it was good getting some golden love, that's for sure.  I'll probably do the transport from the vet to his foster home, which I think will help ease the transition with a familiar face picking him up. 

He's so ready to be someone's super special forever boy he's going to do great wherever he lands.


----------



## Karen519

*Baxter*



dborgers said:


> Baxter slept on a dog bed next to the couch in the den, where I slept.
> 
> I dropped him off at MTGRR's vet. It was hard to say goodbye, that's for sure. He's a wonderful boy. His paws are HUGE. Baxter is a BIG BOY - 95 pounds. So is his heart  He was nervous on the ride home last night and rode on the front seat, but after our first tennis ball fetch lesson at 9 pm he started to just have fun. He never played fetch in his life. Quick study!
> 
> He was hard to photograph and video because he always wanted to be 'this' close. Aww.
> 
> Here's a video I shot this morning in the back yard:
> 
> BAXTERFetch1_zpse5af2f34.mp4 Video by Danny37211 | Photobucket
> 
> 
> Baxter's concerned look is because I'm holding a tennis ball in my left hand and not throwing it LOL:


Baxter is so adorable. Why does he have to stay at vet for 3 days?
Is he going to have a Heartworm Test?
Praying Katie's surgery goes very smoothly!


----------



## dborgers

Karen519 said:


> Baxter is so adorable. Why does he have to stay at vet for 3 days?
> Is he going to have a Heartworm Test?
> Praying Katie's surgery goes very smoothly!


The whole enchilada of tests and shots ... plus neutering


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> We couldn't keep him just now. Katie is having double cataract surgery late next month, and she won't be seeing very well until her recovery period is over in February. With only one good back leg, I'd hate myself if she was injured. The ortho said our options pretty much only include putting her down if that happens.
> 
> Also, he's 95 pounds. A little too much for Jane to handle. It's all good. The right one for us will appear when the time is right. It's always worked that way


The right golden will come along when the time is right and in the meantime you've rescued this sweet boy and he'll no doubt have a new, wonderful life. Thank you for going and saving him. You are an angel. (but we all know that already)


----------



## HolDaisy

The right golden will certainly come your way when the time is right (Andy will see to that)  In the meantime, you're helping lots of beautiful goldens on their way to their forever homes, you're a star!

If we lived over there I have a feeling that we would have been heading your way to collect Baxter off you as a brother for Sammy lol, he's just the cutest!


----------



## hubbub

I've melted into a puddle just seeing his big golden smile


----------



## dborgers

A few more pics from this morning's ball playing ... When he wanted a break he'd go in the bushes and lay down with the ball, thinking he was hiding LOL. Smart boy 

Happy to be back in the yard for another ball playing session:









Waiting on the ball:









Rushing back with the ball:









Proud of himself for coming right back and dropping the ball:


----------



## T-Joy

If I had a house with the big yard I would come to pic him up. He would be so happy with my kids. 
This Golden Boy is so special...I can not explain it  

I understand you Danny. Anyway you saved him and I know that you'll do everything to find him a great home 

Love


----------



## dborgers

I sprung Baxter from the vet this morning. No heartworms - YEAH! Round worms were the only issue, easily treatable. He got neutered. The pain meds aren't doing anything to reduce his energy level  

He'll be going into his foster home tomorrow if he hasn't been adopted by then. Baxter's quite a rock star amongst the already approved applicants from MTGRR. I'd imagine he'll be in a forever home by Monday at the latest


----------



## cgriffin

Great news about no heartworms. I think that is always the biggest worry. 

I hope he gets the great forever home he deserves


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

So glad that Baxter is staying with you tonight!
So happy he doesn't have Heartworm!
Lucky boy to have so MANY PEOPLE want him!


----------



## T-Joy

dborgers said:


> I sprung Baxter from the vet this morning. No heartworms - YEAH! Round worms were the only issue, easily treatable. He got neutered. The pain meds aren't doing anything to reduce his energy level
> 
> He'll be going into his foster home tomorrow if he hasn't been adopted by then. Baxter's quite a rock star amongst the already approved applicants from MTGRR. I'd imagine he'll be in a forever home by Monday at the latest


I am so happy that all went well! The first step is done now the second one ... :crossfing

I wish you more happiness than your Golden heart can give... I know it's impossible but...I wish you ...
Sending Love & Light on your Golden Paw-Path...


----------



## OutWest

dborgers said:


> I sprung Baxter from the vet this morning. No heartworms - YEAH! Round worms were the only issue, easily treatable. He got neutered. The pain meds aren't doing anything to reduce his energy level
> 
> He'll be going into his foster home tomorrow if he hasn't been adopted by then. Baxter's quite a rock star amongst the already approved applicants from MTGRR. I'd imagine he'll be in a forever home by Monday at the latest


Danny, I'm just catching up on your latest adventure. Baxter is a doll, and you are too for saving him. I'm feeling good all over just reading all this...


----------



## dborgers

2:40 am. Baxter was constipated from the anesthetic. The gas told me that ... WHEW! LOL

It's been raining cats and dogs, but we've been outside every hour or so. He was finally able to go. Victory!! 

Man, after nearly 2 years in the dirt in a cage spent in solitude with his breeding partner (killed by a car) he is amazingly well adjusted. Such a sweet personality. He can't get close enough. Right now, we're both on the couch. He finally fell asleep and I'm about to get horizontal next to him and get my last little bit of his golden love. He is a kissy face, a snuggler, and an all around sweetie pie.

This afternoon he's going to a permanent foster home with people who fostered Carter, the boy I took to TVGRR in Knoxville. He just got his forever home. The foster couple Baxter is going to are a fantastic couple who have an older golden girl who's a real sweetie pie. I don't want Baxter to get too attached to me (and vice versa), which is why the new foster home for him. They have a really big yard and hearts that are just as big 

What a beautiful, sweet boy. Yep, he is going to make some lucky adoptive family a most beautiful Christmas present. His nickname could be Mr. Sunshine. SO much like Andy. Sweet sweet sweet. It has been a WHOLE lot of fun to have been able to get to spend two nights with this wonderful boy. 

All of us at MTGRR are determined to get him the best forever home in Middle Tennessee.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> 2:40 am. Baxter was constipated from the anesthetic. The gas told me that ... WHEW! LOL
> 
> It's been raining cats and dogs, but we've been outside every hour or so. He was finally able to go. Victory!!
> 
> Man, after nearly 2 years in the dirt in a cage spent in solitude with his breeding partner (killed by a car) he is amazingly well adjusted. Such a sweet personality. He can't get close enough. Right now, we're both on the couch. He finally fell asleep and I'm about to get horizontal next to him and get my last little bit of his golden love. He is a kissy face, a snuggler, and an all around sweetie pie.
> 
> This afternoon he's going to a permanent foster home with people who fostered Carter, the boy I took to TVGRR in Knoxville. He just got his forever home. The foster couple Baxter is going to are a fantastic couple who have an older golden girl who's a real sweetie pie. I don't want Baxter to get too attached to me (and vice versa), which is why the new foster home for him. They have a really big yard and hearts that are just as big
> 
> What a beautiful, sweet boy. Yep, he is going to make some lucky adoptive family a most beautiful Christmas present. His nickname could be Mr. Sunshine. SO much like Andy. Sweet sweet sweet. It has been a WHOLE lot of fun to have been able to get to spend two nights with this wonderful boy.
> 
> All of us at MTGRR are determined to get him the best forever home in Middle Tennessee.


Hope you and Baxter get lots of snuggles in. Sounds like Mr. Sunshine has hit the jackpot in Foster homes. That is such a sad story-that Baxter spent his life in a cage and that his breeding partner was killed by a car!


----------



## T-Joy

dborgers said:


> 2:40 am. Baxter was constipated from the anesthetic. The gas told me that ... WHEW! LOL
> 
> It's been raining cats and dogs, but we've been outside every hour or so. He was finally able to go. Victory!!
> 
> Man, after nearly 2 years in the dirt in a cage spent in solitude with his breeding partner (killed by a car) he is amazingly well adjusted. Such a sweet personality. He can't get close enough. Right now, we're both on the couch. He finally fell asleep and I'm about to get horizontal next to him and get my last little bit of his golden love. He is a kissy face, a snuggler, and an all around sweetie pie.
> 
> This afternoon he's going to a permanent foster home with people who fostered Carter, the boy I took to TVGRR in Knoxville. He just got his forever home. The foster couple Baxter is going to are a fantastic couple who have an older golden girl who's a real sweetie pie. I don't want Baxter to get too attached to me (and vice versa), which is why the new foster home for him. They have a really big yard and hearts that are just as big
> 
> What a beautiful, sweet boy. Yep, he is going to make some lucky adoptive family a most beautiful Christmas present. His nickname could be Mr. Sunshine. SO much like Andy. Sweet sweet sweet. It has been a WHOLE lot of fun to have been able to get to spend two nights with this wonderful boy.
> 
> All of us at MTGRR are determined to get him the best forever home in Middle Tennessee.


Thank you Danny!!! <3


----------



## dborgers

I got a TON of golden snuggles  Baxter is in a terrific foster home. Same couple who fostered Carter. A fenced acre and 10 year old girl golden to show him the ropes. When I left, Baxter was going through their HUGE toy box, excitedly pulling out tennis balls and squeaky toys, trying each out for tone and feel LOL. It was a joy to get to know him. What a beautiful soul.

Ollie was sucking up to me like no one's business all the while Baxter was here. Usually, Ollie's like a cat .. take me or leave me, look at me when I'm calling him and go the other way with his chin in the air, dismissing me like 'pfft'  Well, "Mr. Independent" Ollie was stuck to my side like glue every second. Too funny! When he figures out Baxter isn't coming back he'll probably go back to his old ways LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Great that Baxter is having so much fun and room to play. 

Danny, does Middle Tennessee rescue also go to Missouri for a free dog? Somebody just listed a three year old girl on Craig's list in the rescue forum. This poor girl has a bladder problem and the owner is saying if somebody wants her for an outside dog, she won't need meds. What?


----------



## dborgers

cgriffin said:


> Great that Baxter is having so much fun and room to play.
> 
> Danny, does Middle Tennessee rescue also go to Missouri for a free dog? Somebody just listed a three year old girl on Craig's list in the rescue forum. This poor girl has a bladder problem and the owner is saying if somebody wants her for an outside dog, she won't need meds. What?


URGH!! MTGRR doesn't, but MAGRR might (Memphis)


----------



## Karen519

*Baxter*



dborgers said:


> I got a TON of golden snuggles  Baxter is in a terrific foster home. Same couple who fostered Carter. A fenced acre and 10 year old girl golden to show him the ropes. When I left, Baxter was going through their HUGE toy box, excitedly pulling out tennis balls and squeaky toys, trying each out for tone and feel LOL. It was a joy to get to know him. What a beautiful soul.
> 
> Ollie was sucking up to me like no one's business all the while Baxter was here. Usually, Ollie's like a cat .. take me or leave me, look at me when I'm calling him and go the other way with his chin in the air, dismissing me like 'pfft'  Well, "Mr. Independent" Ollie was stuck to my side like glue every second. Too funny! When he figures out Baxter isn't coming back he'll probably go back to his old ways LOL


Sounds like Baxter is in a great Foster Home!! So glad you got to have him for awhile!


----------



## dborgers

2 years ago today I found GRF out of hundreds of thousands of results for 'canine lymphoma'. It was no accident. It was providence.

Thank you for all your support and kindness


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

It was meant to be, just like it was for me.
After Katrina I was looking for a place to post Goldens needing rescue and adoption -that is how I found this WONDERFUL forum.


----------



## Karen519

*Good Morning*

Yesterday Sis and I went to Hollywood Casino and I lost miserably, but Ronnie won what I lost. Today we're going to our 84 year old Aunt's house to do a little decorating outside and inside.


----------



## Mayve

Danny

I've spent the last couple of days trying to read through this thread...currently still in the 400's somewhere. I laughed, cried but mostly smiled my way through Andy's and your story. When we were at the UW Madison veterinary school clinic on Monday we met two Goldens, Buster and Goldie who were going through chemo...they were love sponges! And doing very well...both were seniors! I didn't ask what type of cancer or for how long they had been in treatment as honestly I didn't think of it I was to busy with Sage, who has never met anyone who wasn't a potential friend...still a lot of puppy in there...they made me think of you and Andy, I hadn't attempted to read his whole journey until now. I must say its been inspiring and I just wanted to say Thank You for sharing Andy with us....and for your continued care and love you show to other dogs as well...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Mayve said:


> Danny
> 
> I've spent the last couple of days trying to read through this thread...currently still in the 400's somewhere. I laughed, cried but mostly smiled my way through Andy's and your story. When we were at the UW Madison veterinary school clinic on Monday we met two Goldens, Buster and Goldie who were going through chemo...they were love sponges! And doing very well...both were seniors! I didn't ask what type of cancer or for how long they had been in treatment as honestly I didn't think of it I was to busy with Sage, who has never met anyone who wasn't a potential friend...still a lot of puppy in there...they made me think of you and Andy, I hadn't attempted to read his whole journey until now. I must say its been inspiring and I just wanted to say Thank You for sharing Andy with us....and for your continued care and love you show to other dogs as well...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you  My hope was that others going through this - as others before me had - can see how our boys and girls _live_ with cancer, relishing each day, having fun, living in the now.

Karen, don't swallow a cup of nickels at a casino by mistake. Glad you and your sis are having so much fun


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Thank you  My hope was that others going through this - as others before me had - can see how our boys and girls _live_ with cancer, relishing each day, having fun, living in the now.
> 
> Karen, don't swallow a cup of nickels at a casino by mistake. Glad you and your sis are having so much fun


Andy's story is an inspiration to all!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Don't worry-won't swallow any nickels by mistake!!
We are only PLAYING the penny slots!!


----------



## dborgers

Baxter got adopted today!!! Great home, wonderful couple. Joy to the world!!!


----------



## dborgers

I just spoke with the adoptive family. They are beside themselves with happiness. You could just hear the smile in her voice as she was telling me how Baxter is lovin' on everyone, at the moment on the floor gently playing with her 4 year old niece. He's going to have a wonderful and fun life with them. YEAH! 

Baxter's birthday is December 23rd. He'll be two. What a wonderful Christmas/Birthday present for him (and them)


----------



## dborgers

Ultimate thanks to a wise and loving God who knew we would need a living reflection of his loyalty, love, forgiveness, and compassion, so he held a mirror up to his own face and taught us how to spell his name backwards.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, you are so right! I'm so happy for Baxter!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Great news for Baxter. So glad he got a loving home for Christmas!


----------



## dborgers

Baxter's new mom just sent me this pic of him on his new bed after an afternoon of playing. Home Sweet Home. Awwww


----------



## Bentleysmom

Danny you are the best!! ♥


----------



## Karen519

*Baxter*



dborgers said:


> Baxter got adopted today!!! Great home, wonderful couple. Joy to the world!!!


Bless Baxter and his new family and he has a loving home all because of you!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

dborgers said:


> Baxter's new mom just sent me this pic of him on his new bed after an afternoon of playing. Home Sweet Home. Awwww


Danny, you are a angel, there's no
doubt about that! Baxter looks sooo content!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Danny, any thread I read, that you are involved with, always puts a smile on my face. You truly are a special person. You have a way with words that just resonate with all who read them.m have a wonderful holiday season. No one is more deserving.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Baxter looks just filled with golden happiness, I am delighted for him and his new family.


----------



## dborgers

TY guys  I spoke again with Baxter's new mom yesterday night. They're over the moon with him. 

Baxter and his new dad:


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Great picture of Baxter and his new Dad!


----------



## Mayve

What a wondeful picture...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Oh I'm so happy for Baxter. I love the picture of him on his new bed. He looks like he's just melted right into it. SUCH a happy ending for him and his new family   .....And that's wonderful that Baxter's new family are keeping in touch with you . (Danny you're getting quite a long list of dogsons LOL)


----------



## dborgers

Laura,

You're the only one thoughtful enough to keep in touch and send his dogfather pictures and videos and always make me feel like I'm walking on a cloud  I've saved every pic and video you've ever sent in my 'Buddy Treasure Chest". I LOVE LOVE LOVE my dogson, Buddy!! He'll forever have a huge place in my heart. What a beautiful spirit he is (but I don't need to tell you that LOL) Just to my left are the tennis ball marks from my ricochet throws on the basement wall I'll never wash. At least 100 of them. 

He is an incredibly wonderful boy, and you are the best, kind, and most thoughtful person and mom he could ever have dreamed of. I get a huge 'heart smile' every time I think about him and the incredible life he's having as your fur kid 

Speaking of which, we need new stuff on his threads ... hint hint  BTW, has he lost the Tennessee accent in his bark yet? LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Southern twang? lol funny, Danny


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

You've saved so many wonderful dogs and made so many people so happy!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

what a great, feel good picture!


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> BTW, has he lost the Tennessee accent in his bark yet?
> 
> Thank you so much Danny   Buddy loves you very much too!!
> ....(but I'm afraid his bark now sounds abit like 'woof-eh'. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Karen519 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danny
> 
> You've saved so many wonderful dogs and made so many people so happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> You're so right Karen!!! . Danny is such an angel. So many dogs living amazing lives now because of Danny's huge heart
Click to expand...


----------



## T-Joy

dborgers said:


> Baxter got adopted today!!! Great home, wonderful couple. Joy to the world!!!


OMG Danny!!!! I am so happy to hear that Baxter has already his forever home with such a great people! 
I was absent just one week and ... what a surprise !!! 

Thank you, this news made my day and more  <3

He looks so happy, my sweet Baxter. I hope that they will send us more pictures oh yeah 

Thank you Danny :smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy

Love the recent photos of Baxter...that has to be the cosiest looking dog bed I have ever seen! It looks like he's got a great family, and it's all thanks to you helping him. I hope his new family will keep you posted how he's doing as we'd love to hear updates now and again.
You're like an angel to all goldens in need


----------



## Karen519

*Good Morning*

My sister Ronnie is still in town for 2 more days. Today we are going to the Little Traveler in Geneva with my 84 year old Aunt. We should all have fun browsing and having lunch!!

Anymore dog pick-ups or home visits on the horizon, Danny?


----------



## dborgers

Tornado warnings ... on December 21st, no less. Weird. If you don't hear from me again we're all in Oz 

In other news, today is the 1 year anniversary of our catching Ollie. That night it was bitter cold with strong winds. I'd planned on cooking Ollie and Katie a steak, but I'm hunkered doen in the basement right now because of the tornado warnings.

Did three home visits this week. All super nice people and great homes. Yeah!!


----------



## Mayve

Stay safe Danny....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 1 yr with Ollie  Stay safe and let us know you're all okay when you get chance!


----------



## Doug

HAPPY anniversary Ollie!!!! My, how time flies when you are having fun

We would have a great time if you made it down here Danny!! 
Until then keep safe and please update us when you can!

May a dome of protection envelope your area.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Anniversary, Ollie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

TY all  We hung out in the basement for an hour, then I cooked steak for them.

Weird hearing twin tornado warning sirens late December. Katie looks so cute in her teeny ThunderShirt. Gosh she's such a little sweetheart


----------



## dborgers

BTW, Ollie is going through another training course. When I did the one last year with him I don't think he had the confidence yet from being young, apparently never having any guidance and then being feral for weeks. Now, a year on, he's a lot more attentive and participatory and with the program. It's taken most of a year to happen, but he's come a long way and is a really good boy. 

Ollie's job is our "Chief Of Security" He takes turns going from the back of a couch in the living room, where he guards the front sidewalk, to the back yard barking at crows and squirrels. LOL

I'm hoping he continues to do OK in class because I want him to have a brother again once Katie's double cataract surgery and recovery are complete. She goes for a CT scan and full exam at UT (University of Tennessee) next month. If everything checks out OK she'll have the surgery in February, then a few weeks of recovery and follow up appointments.


----------



## Karen519

*Ollie*



dborgers said:


> tBTW, Ollie is going through another training course. When I did the one last year with him I don't think he had the confidence yet from being young, apparently never having any guidance, and then being feral for weeks. Now, a year on, he's a lot more attentive and participatory and with the program. It's taken most of a year to happen, but he's come a long way and is a really good boy.
> 
> Ollie's job is our "Chief Of Security" He takes turns going from the back of a couch in the living room, where he guards the front sidewalk, to the back yard barking at crows and squirrels. LOL
> 
> I'm hoping he continues to do OK in class because I want him to have a brother again once Katie's double cataract surgery and recovery are complete. She goes for a CT scan and full exam at UT (University of Tennessee) next month. If everything checks out OK she'll have the surgery in February, then a few weeks of recovery and follow up appointments.


Hard to believe Ollie found you guys a year ago. Praying Katie's surgery goes really well and you are able to add another Golden!! Thinking of Andy, Smooch and Snobear celebrating Christmas at the Bridge!


----------



## T-Joy

Oh sweet Ollie! I can imagine him acting like a "Chief of Security" 
My chihuahua Tara was like that
I am praying also that Katie's surgery goes well, that she recovers easily after and that the house, very soon, is enlightened by the Golden Light again.
Ollie, Katie, You and Jane deserve it so much!

Love you all and wishing you Happy Holidays :smooch:


----------



## Lilliegrace

To all of you my precious friends and furpals, may you and your kids all have a wonderful Holiday and New Year. May God keep our kids well and may He be kind to the ones who are ill.

With all our Love

Barry, Susan and our beloved Gracie who continues to thrive


----------



## *Laura*

A year already. Ollie you hit the jackpot!! I'm so glad you found your way to Danny and Jane. (Danny stay safe in this bad weather. I heard more is on the way)


----------



## Karen519

*Gracie*



Lilliegrace said:


> To all of you my precious friends and furpals, may you and your kids all have a wonderful Holiday and New Year. May God keep our kids well and may He be kind to the ones who are ill.
> 
> With all our Love
> 
> Barry, Susan and our beloved Gracie who continues to thrive


Susan: ALL of our love to you, Barry and Gracie!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Ollie does well with his training course. He's come such a long way since you adopted him. I really hope you get to add a golden addition sometime next year. No-one deserves the presence of a golden again more than you and Jane. Andy will make sure you get a special one soon when you are ready, and they will have a very large fan club already waiting on here


----------



## dborgers

Remember Sugar? The sweet older, super happy girl who kissed me during the transport? After months in a foster home she got a forever home for Christmas!! Yeah!!


----------



## dborgers

Today is Baxter's 2nd birthday. You may recall I bought him off CL just a couple weeks ago. At that time the owners gave me a CKC (?) certificate listing today as his birthday. Pretty neat his new mom and dad can know his birthday. He's a real Christmas boy. His new mom and dad are, of course, in love with him and describe his as 'just the best boy.' 

Here's the birthday boy this morning with a big smile on his face as he readies to go to the dog park for fetch and PetSmart to pick out birthday presents:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 2nd Birthday to sweet Baxter, I am sorry I did not follow his story but happy ending is the most important.
Just stop by to wish you all Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas.

And like in this story http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ge/244929-christmas-story-rainbow-bridge.html our Bridge kids are thinking of us and wish us Merry Christmas.

Love and peace to all!


----------



## Karen519

*Sugar and Baxter*

and a Merry Christmas and Happy 2014 to you, Jane, Katie and Ollie.
I know Andy is with my Smooch and Snobear and they are all celebrating Christmas at the Bridge.
God Bless you for helping to save Sugar and Baxter and making sure all of their Christmases will be happy ones!!


----------



## T-Joy

Happy 2nd Birthday "my" sweet Baxter. Be happy and stay happy forever. I'll be sending you my Love where ever you are and no matter how much Love You are already receiving from your new wonderful parents, thanks God! :smooch: 
I am so thankful to them for loving You and taking care of You. 

Love Love Love and Happy Birthday my beautiful Christmas boy! My Love will always shine above you.

XOXOXO stay happy forever !

:--heart:


----------



## T-Joy

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!

Love and Light


----------



## swishywagga

Merry christmas to you all, from all of us in the UK x


----------



## dborgers

Merry Christmas!

"God bless us, everyone"


----------



## hubbub

It's hard to believe it's been a year since Ollie showed up - he sure has come a long way!


----------



## *Laura*

Merry Christmas Danny and Jane  . Hugs to your little sweeties


----------



## Karen519

*Hello!!*

Ken and I are going to my 84 year old Aunt Rosemarie's today to take her Christmas presents and out to lunch.
Hope you have a great day with Jane, Katie and Ollie!!


----------



## Karen519

*Happy*

Happy 2014-may you have a safe and happy one.


----------



## NewfieMom

Happy New Year, Danny. I haven't been able to keep up with your adventures, but whenever I saw your name, I was happy. God bless you and your family and pets.

NewfieMom


----------



## love never dies

Happy New Year


----------



## dborgers

Thank you  Happy New Year to you as well! I'm glad to put 2013 behind me, and look forward to 2014 being a happier year.

Speaking of happy, I got a picture of Sugar - the happy, kissy face, sweet senior girl who was finally adopted after 6 months in the rescue. It was taken in her new forever home on Christmas morning. Talk about happy endings!! Her face is as lit up as the Christmas tree. She got a new family, and they got the greatest gift of all for Christmas: her unconditional love


----------



## NewfieMom

dborgers said:


> Thank you  Happy New Year to you as well! I'm glad to put 2013 behind me, and look forward to 2014 being a happier year.
> 
> Speaking of happy, I got a picture of Sugar - the happy, kissy face, sweet senior girl who was finally adopted after 6 months in the rescue. It's was taken in her new forever home on Christmas morning. Talk about happy endings!! Her face is as lit up as the Christmas tree. She got a new family, and they got the greatest gift of all for Christmas: her unconditional love


I don't know how a beautiful girl like Sugar ever *lost* her home and when I look at her beautiful, expectant face, I want to cry. Thank you for your part in bringing together her new family, Danny.

NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Happy New year to you, Jane, Katie and Ollie and I know Andy is smiling up there with Smooch and Snobear!!!

What a BEAUTIFUL PICTURE of Sugar!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, what a beautiful girl she is!


----------



## HolDaisy

What a beautiful photo of Sugar, I remember you posting about her. It must have made you so happy to see a photo like that after you helped her! What a happy little girl she is.
Hope that 2014 is a great year for you, and I hope that Andy has already got to work in sending you a special golden friend for the not too distant future


----------



## dborgers

It's a joyful and heartwarming experience for everyone when a sweet rescue dog gets a forever home.


----------



## hotel4dogs

what a sweet, sweet picture. I want to reach out and hug her!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Anymore rescue trips lined up?
How is Jane's Mom?


----------



## dborgers

TY 

Just doing home visits. Jane's mom, at 90, is having her share of problems, but all in all things aren't too bad right now. Thanks for asking


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

Bet you love doing the home visits!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Jane's Mom is doing okay. 90 is a fantastic age. One of my Auntie's got to 96 and she was just incredible for her age!

The home visits must be lots of fun


----------



## Goldstock

You might want to join an online group at yahoogroups. It's call lymphoma heart dogs and is specifically for dogs with lymphoma undergoing chemo. It's a really helpful group with kind, compassionate people. Lots of good info. I joined when my golden, Stitch, was diagnosed with T cell lymphoma in June of 2012. She was able to fight the disease for almost 14 months, and I don't think I would have made it without the "group".

Gail


----------



## Ruby13

First, I am so very, very sorry about Andy. I am fairly new here at the forum, and your story of your rescues brought me to my knees. What an amazing soul you are!

Second, I believe I might have met you. Were you and one of your Goldens at Vanderbilt in Sept - Oct of 2001? My son was in the pediatric ward then, and although it was a nightmare and much of it is a blur to me at this point in time, I do remember the look on his face when someone came through the door with a beautiful Golden retriever! We had recently lost our Sadie - my first Golden, and my son was very ill. That visit really helped him, and me, and whether it was you and one of your beautiful dogs or not, I thought you should know what it meant to a mother of a gravely ill child, to see a smile on his/her face because of a stranger's amazing heart. 

Thank you, for all that you have done, for animals and humans alike.


----------



## dborgers

_Were you and one of your Goldens at Vanderbilt in Sept - Oct of 2001?

_That was Andy and me.  I'm so glad it helped. 

We started going to Vandy in the early 90's with my first golden, Buddy, after seeing a piece on CBS about pet therapy. It put big smiles on my face too


----------



## hotel4dogs

Simply put, Danny is an amazing person, he's one in a million. Getting to know him is one of the best parts of this forum!




Ruby13 said:


> First, I am so very, very sorry about Andy. I am fairly new here at the forum, and your story of your rescues brought me to my knees. What an amazing soul you are!
> 
> Second, I believe I might have met you. Were you and one of your Goldens at Vanderbilt in Sept - Oct of 2001? My son was in the pediatric ward then, and although it was a nightmare and much of it is a blur to me at this point in time, I do remember the look on his face when someone came through the door with a beautiful Golden retriever! We had recently lost our Sadie - my first Golden, and my son was very ill. That visit really helped him, and me, and whether it was you and one of your beautiful dogs or not, I thought you should know what it meant to a mother of a gravely ill child, to see a smile on his/her face because of a stranger's amazing heart.
> 
> Thank you, for all that you have done, for animals and humans alike.


----------



## mygoldengirl

I very sorry to hear this my friend. My youngest girl Porsha passed on 10/27/2013 from lymphoma. We had just about two month with her from the time I found the first lump. She developed another lump under her neck a week from passing which made it very difficult for her to catch her breath. The entire run of this cancer was heart wrenching to watch. We did have pain meds but as it got worse the meds were no match. I understand that this is hard to hear but I felt that I needed to let you know. I wish Andy all the best.

Ken


----------



## Karen519

*Ruby13*

Ruby13

What a miracle, not a coincidence, that Danny and Andy visited your son in the hospital.


----------



## Karen519

*Goldstock*

Goldstock (Gail)

Thanks for telling us all about Lymphoma Heart Dogs group!
You are such an amazing person and do such much to
rescue the unwanted and downtrodden dogs in High Kill Shelters!
I have always admired you!


----------



## dborgers

Goldstock said:


> You might want to join an online group at yahoogroups. It's call lymphoma heart dogs and is specifically for dogs with lymphoma undergoing chemo. It's a really helpful group with kind, compassionate people. Lots of good info. I joined when my golden, Stitch, was diagnosed with T cell lymphoma in June of 2012. She was able to fight the disease for almost 14 months, and I don't think I would have made it without the "group".
> 
> Gail


Thanks for that. 

I joined at someone's suggestion when Andy was first diagnosed. The people were great, but the moderator was kind of a control freak who feels a need to 'approve' every comment before she allows it to be posted. After unsuccessfully trying 5 times to make my first post (something about fish oil) I finally gave up and quit the group. I was dealing with enough without that too. 

GRF and the moderators here are just super. It was a beautiful experience going through Andy's lymphoma thanks to GRF 

I appreciate the suggestion though. Thank you


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to stop by, hope that you are all okay? How are Ollie and Katie doing?  Hope that you're having a good weekend!


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



HolDaisy said:


> Just wanted to stop by, hope that you are all okay? How are Ollie and Katie doing?  Hope that you're having a good weekend!


I'm with HolDaisy. How is everyone?


----------



## swishywagga

Me too, hoping you are all ok!


----------



## dborgers

I really appreciate your checking in on us. Thank you for asking 

Ollie, Katie, Jane and I are all doing well. A year on, Ollie has finally blossomed into an always happy, playful little boy who always wants to be near one of us. I guess having been feral for so long it took him that long to learn to trust and finally figure out this is his home for life and we aren't going to give him away. It's been heartwarming to watch him develop into what he was always intended to be; a sweet, playful, happy boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Thinking of Andy and want to know how you all are doing!
Kisses to Katie and Ollie!
It is FREEZING HERE!! This morning it was 3 below zero with a windchill of 24 below. We have snow, too, and are getting more tomorrow night. So far this month we've had over 30 inches!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just stopping by to say hello!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so happy to see this thread active, it keeps in so many memories. Sometimes those new members read your first post and write their posts, I like that, they talk about sweet Andy like he is still with us and he is in our thoughts and our hearts.


----------



## HolDaisy

^^ 
I like that too Buddy's Mom.
We will never forget Andy ever! He was our GRF mcchicken nugget king  Sammy is going to try some one day soon in Andy's honour.
Andy was a very special boy, and I'm so glad that we all got to know him through the forum.


----------



## dborgers

TY 

Andy's presence still looms large in our house. Been perhaps two months since I quit expecting him to walk in the room. Memories of him are everywhere. Every time I drive past anywhere they sell chicken nuggets I flash back on good times as well. Andy sure did love his drive thru treats, and I enjoyed watching his excitement at knowing they were on their way or happily being chomped on 

You made the whole journey with lymphoma uplifting. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

We'll always remember Andy, too!
What a sweet and brave boy and he loved his Chicken Nuggets!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Andy's memories will always be there for you  He was a special boy and touched the lives of so many of us 

Did Miss Katie have her surgery yet? 

Hope you all can enjoy this last day of mild temps before the next arctic freeze.


----------



## swishywagga

I watched Andy's flying video again, it gave me a huge smile. How amazing that you got to do such wonderful things together!.


----------



## dborgers

TY 

Katie went for her pre-op exam. As we suspected might be the case, the ophthalmologist was concerned that the pronounced heart murmur she's had all her life might put her in danger from being under anesthesia for so long. She is at least 12 years old and might be 13 or 14 for all we know. The cataracts are in their early stages, so she can still see pretty well, so we'll roll with it. Katie knows her way around the house well, so it shouldn't be a problem as they progress. Andy's were actually much worse, and he could see a bouncing tennis ball or a treat from pretty far away.

Thanks for remembering Andy.


----------



## Karen519

*Katie*



dborgers said:


> TY
> 
> Katie went for her pre-op exam. As we suspected might be the case, the ophthalmologist was concerned that the pronounced heart murmur she's had all her life might put her in danger from being under anesthesia for so long. She is at least 12 years old and might be 13 or 14 for all we know. The cataracts are in their early stages, so she can still see pretty well, so we'll roll with it. Katie knows her way around the house well, so it shouldn't be a problem as they progress. Andy's were actually much worse, and he could see a bouncing tennis ball or a treat from pretty far away.
> 
> Thanks for remembering Andy.


I think the opthamologist is wise to be concerned about Katie undergoing surgery. The cataracts aren't life threatening and I'm very glad she can get
around.


----------



## cgriffin

Yep, certainly, that is a risk you don't want to take with Miss Katie, fully understand. 

I hope you enjoyed yesterday's weather, today is brutal again


----------



## rbi99

Couldn't read 513 pages, but read enough to know you guys had one hell of a life together!!!


----------



## dborgers

rbi99 said:


> Couldn't read 513 pages, but read enough to know you guys had one hell of a life together!!!


Aw, thanks. We sure did have a great time. He taught me a lot about valuing and living in the moment


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> Aw, thanks. We sure did have a great time. He taught me a lot about valuing and living in the moment


Andy sure was special. We all still miss him


----------



## HolDaisy

We certainly do miss him. I'm so glad you made so many lovely videos of your adventures together that we can all look back on.
I have hundreds of photos of Daisy...but the few video clips I have of her I treasure. I love videos, it's as if they have come back to life for a moment and it's great to see them doing what they loved


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Just stopping in to say hi!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi also from the rainy UK. Sammy says :wavey:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

What have you been up to Danny? Everything good with you guys?


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for checking in.  

Everything's good. One never knows what tomorrow will bring ...


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*

Danny

I wanted to wish you a Very Happy and Special Birthday today!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Is it your birthday? Happy Birthday, Danny! You're the best!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Happy Happy Birthday Danny  .


----------



## Davidrob2

Happy birthday!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy happy birthday to a very special guy...I hope you are enjoying a very special present!!
Thanks for being a part of my life.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Mayve

Happy Birthday! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Birthday, Danny  
A little confused up here, facebook said your birthday was Sunday, hahaha.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Happy Birthday, Danny!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Happy Birthday Danny! Hope your day is filled with memories as wonderful as you are!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy birthday Danny, hope that you're having a fantastic day!


----------



## dborgers

Oh, my gosh! Thank you all! 

Click and see who's helping me celebrate:

Andy's Dad Turns A Page - MEET RUDY


----------



## T-Joy

Happy Birthday Danny...I am going to see that right now 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ml#post4113386


----------



## dborgers

Dear Andy,

I've missed you so much these 10 months. Wanted to let you know there's a new boy in our house now, but I'm sure you know that. You probably had something to do with making it all happen. That would be what you'd do because you're such a loving, giving, beautiful soul 

You blessed my life for over 10 years with that golden, happy, gentle spirit. I will be forever grateful. 

It took a long time to stop looking for you to walk into the room. You see, your going back to Heaven left such a void in my life. My loving, beautiful friend, gone back where you came from. Back to Heaven, where you put your angel wings on again. 

Do you know how many people you touched with your beautiful life? By now you probably do. I witnessed you bring little children in the hospital back from the darkness and give them happy smiles and cries of joy, the same as you did to old people whose families seem to have forgotten about them. Even some people who think dogs are unclean because of their religious beliefs were led to toss the ball for you, all the while laughing at your happy countenance, petting and hugging you. Because you were _you. _You amazed me and everyone you met. You touched countless hearts. All this because you lived your life in the most perfect way. Never meeting a stranger, always ready to give love and a touch of your happy heart.

No one broke your beautiful spirit before we met despite the hardships they made you endure; leaving you outside in the pouring rain, scared and shaking from the thunder, without enough food, dumping you in a noisy, stinky shelter where you were rescued. They could not break your perfect spirit. They did not know they were in the presence of one of the greatest souls to have ever walked the Earth. God was looking out for you, Andy. And He was looking out for me when He, in his endless love, blessed me the most wonderful gift ... you.

You never complained, even when you physically felt the worst. You even wagged your tail as your life slipped away. 

You made my heart bigger, and enriched my life in so many ways. You were the best friend any person on Earth would be grateful for.

I look forward to the day I see you again, hug you, maybe even get the chance to talk to you and thank you for the many blessings you bestowed on my life. I miss you so, but I realize life is finite. If I'd had my way you'd have lived forever. Andy, my boy, you _lived_. You really, really _lived_ every single day, and with boundless joy. Waking up in the morning with you by my side, tail thumping, rolling on your back with your tail still going 80 miles an hour. That happy to see me. I was that happy to see you too, you beautiful boy.

Thank you for blessing my life, my dear, dear boy. I love you, and always will. When I ever say "he's as good as Andy", that's the very highest compliment I can ever pay anyone. I always looked up to you. 

God bless you, Andy. He certainly blessed me with you. (((((HUGS FROM EARTH)))) my friend


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Dear Andy,
> 
> I've missed you so much these 10 months. Wanted to let you know there's a new boy in our house now, but I'm sure you know that. You probably had something to do with making it all happen. That would be what you'd do because you're such a loving, giving, beautiful soul
> 
> You blessed my life for over 10 years with that golden, happy, gentle spirit. I will be forever grateful.
> 
> It took a long time to stop looking for you to walk into the room. You see, your going back to Heaven left such a void in my life. My loving, beautiful friend, gone back where you came from. Back to Heaven, where you put your angel wings on again.
> 
> Do you know how many people you touched with your beautiful life? By now you probably do. I witnessed you bring little children in the hospital back from the darkness and give them happy smiles and cries of joy, the same as you did to old people whose families seem to have forgotten about them. Even some people who think dogs are unclean because of their religious beliefs were led to toss the ball for you, all the while laughing at your happy countenance, petting and hugging you. Because you were _you. _You amazed me and everyone you met. You touched countless hearts. All this because you lived your life in the most perfect way. Never meeting a stranger, always ready to give love and a touch of your happy heart.
> 
> No one broke your beautiful spirit before we met, despite the hardships they made you endure; leaving you outside in the pouring rain, scared and shaking from the thunder, without enough food, dumping you in a noisy, stinky shelter where you were rescued. They could not break your perfect spirit. They did not know they were in the presence of one of the greatest souls to have ever walked the Earth. God was looking out for you, Andy. And He was looking out for me when He, in his endless love, blessed me the most wonderful gift ... you.
> 
> You never complained, even when you physically felt the worst. You even wagged your tail as your life slipped away.
> 
> You made my heart bigger, and enriched my life in so many ways. You were the best friend any person on Earth would be grateful for.
> 
> I look forward to the day I see you again, hug you, maybe even get the chance to talk to you and thank you for the many blessings you bestowed on my life. I miss you so, but I realize life is finite. If I'd had my way you'd have lived forever. Andy, my boy, you _lived_. You really, really _lived_ every single day, and with boundless joy. Waking up in the morning with you by my side, tail thumping, rolling on your back with your tail still going 80 miles an hour. That happy to see me. I was that happy to see you too, you beautiful boy.
> 
> Thank you for blessing my life, my dear, dear boy. I love you, and always will. When I ever say "he's as good as Andy", that's the very highest compliment I can ever pay anyone. I always looked up to you.
> 
> God bless you, Andy. He certainly blessed me with you. (((((HUGS FROM EARTH)))) my friend


This is so fitting for our sweet Andy! As giving a boy as Andy was, I know he must be so happy for Rudy and you!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Danny, that was beautiful, and truly written from your heart! Andy was a special boy..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy

Wonderful letter for a wonderful Golden boy Andy. 
The people say that dogs have personalities of their masters, or that the dogs looks like their masters.
With your wonderful soul you could raise the best in any creature Danny. You and Andy, you were just a prefect match, both uplifting each other. That's why he could beat Lymphoma with success. Your positivism and great spirit mixed with Andy's did a miracle. 
He sent you Rudy, I am more than sure...He can finally find the peace after putting the complete smile on his dad's face. His mission is finally completed!


Dear Andy, thank you for making me feel good and happy while I was reading and watching your videos and photos. You did a great thing for me too, that's why I think about you very often. You and your daddy thought me about unconditional love, giving without expecting anything in return and trust in miracles.
I knew about it already but you two, you made it happen in front of us all. So: respect!
God bless you dear boy <3

Love forever


----------



## Doug

HAPPY birthday season Danny!! 
I hope that you are milking it and turning it into a real festival as it rightly deserves to be.
What a very special Christmas present with news of Rudy and now a birthday present with Rudy's arrival. 

Rudy your worries are a distant memory now that you are in the best hands.

Andy made life seem effortless even though we all know that it isn't. He appreciated the good things in life and rode through the storms with grace. I loved the way he had a whole lake to explore yet he didn't wander too far from you Danny. 

I'm sure that Andy is still very much with you in spirit and has chosen your new companion very carefully.

BEST wishes to you all!! It is such a pleasure to see that you having so much fun celebrating one another and feeling Any's energy through positive memories along the way.


----------



## dborgers

I forgot to post this at Christmas.

A friend sent Jane and I each one of these for Christmas in honor of Andy:


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> I forgot to post this at Christmas.
> 
> A friend sent Jane and I each one of these for Christmas in honor of Andy:


Isn't that the truth - love it


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Danny

Just love that cup in honor of Andy!!

Big cup to match his big heart!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Love the who rescued who mug!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I guess I should go and post to another thread but first want to stop by and remember sweet Andy. Hope he is having lots of fun with my Buddy, wish I could see them playing together.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you so much for remembering Andy. 

What a boy, what a spirit. Not a day goes by I don't think about him. He sure blessed my life, and now he's getting his rewards for such an incredibly well lived life. I have no doubt he's having a WHOLE lot of fun with all our other bridge boys and girls, and happy that all of us who've lost those we loved have smiles back on our faces as we help other goldens have good lives here on Earth while they live in soft fur and make us humans smile.


----------



## Doug

dborgers said:


> Thank you so much for remembering Andy.
> 
> What a boy, what a spirit. Not a day goes by I don't think about him. He sure blessed my life, and now he's getting his rewards for such an incredibly well lived life. I have no doubt he's having a WHOLE lot of fun with all our other bridge boys and girls, and happy that all of us who've lost those we loved have smiles back on our faces as we help other goldens have good lives here on Earth while they live in soft fur and make us humans smile.


Hear! Hear!
So eloquently said


----------



## HolDaisy

Andy sure was a special boy! He will be so happy that you have saved Rudy, and that he's getting to live an amazing life just like he did  Andy waited for the right moment to send Rudy your way, he definitely picked you out a good 'un!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

*1 Year Ago Today*

Andy,

We lost you a year ago today. Seems like yesterday.

We think about you every single day, our precious boy.

We love you and miss you, Andy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, Danny I can't believe it's been a year.. I'm glad you have Rudy to heal your heart.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for your sad anniversary. I feel the same way about Toby - one year tomorrow.


----------



## hubbub

I remember when Andy got that bandage with the heart on it...what a caring group of people you all found. Andy touched so many lives and the adventures you all shared will live on and on.


----------



## 1oldparson

We'd joined the forum just a couple of weeks before your Andy passed so I didn't follow your journey. However, we lost our 12 year old Piper on February 8 last year. Although she didn't have the battle your Andy did, the first anniversary was teary-eyed. Praying for comfort & good memories. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you today and remembering beautiful Andy. He was loved by so many all over the world x


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for also remembering Andy 

This is definitely a 'wet cheeks day'. What a boy Andy was .. and still is up in Heaven.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts are with you on this sad day.

I hope my bridge boy greeted Andy when he arrived. 

I hope when you think of Andy, you remember all the wonderful times you spent together and they bring a smile to your face.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Thinking of you and Jane today as you remember your sweet Andy.


----------



## *Laura*

Andy sure was a sweetie and will never be forgotten. There are so many of us here who love him and miss him. Hugs to you and Jane


----------



## dborgers

You guys made that whole period of time after Andy's diagnosis full of warm camaraderie during the bad times and fun in the good times. 

I'm really grateful to all of you. Not another group of people like you on the planet. Thank you


----------



## SandyK

Can't believe it has been a year already. I really think those extra kisses Rudy was giving you came from Andy!!


----------



## dborgers

I believe I may have posted these picture before, but here was a younger Andy about 3 years after we adopted him. He was a guesstimated 5 or 6 years old here. Wasn't he handsome? And what a sweet nature Andy had. So calm, so happy, so easy going


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Yes, Andy was a beautiful on the outside as on the inside!
Gorgeous boy!
My Smooch, Snobear, Gizmo, Munchkin, Mimi, White Sox and Honey are keeping him company at the Bridge!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He was a handsome dude!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Andy was a beautiful boy and a very special one. 

Many of us members share in the joys and sadness of others and their dogs as if they were our own.


----------



## Sweet Girl

So hard to believe it's already been a year. I know you probably spent a lot of time thinking about Andy this weekend. I know he's been looking down on you and Rudy lately - and I'm sure you're making him very happy (especially when he sees Rudy getting McNuggets!).


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you on this sad anniversary Danny. Andy was such a special boy and we are all honoured that we got to know him through this forum. I can't believe that it has been a year already. He will be remembered forever as the kind, loving and brave golden that he was. I bet he's having the time of his life at the bridge with all his golden buddies! He will be smiling down on you all and will be loving watching Rudy keep you entertained. Hope you're feeling a bit better too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is never easy to say Goodbye although we know we will meet again.
Loved and missed forever!


----------



## HolDaisy

Love the photos of Andy you posted. Such a handsome, kind and gentle boy. He really did live every second of his life to the full, and made lots of people smile everywhere he went


----------



## dborgers

> He really did live every second of his life to the full, and made lots of people smile everywhere he went


Andy had a long, fun, and well lived life. Couldn't have asked for more than that


----------



## Mac'sdad

Andy is in my thoughts  ....he lives in us Danny    !!!! For most of us on this forum who never got to pet him or shake his paw ...he still became a part of us and made us laugh,cry and hope !!!!! What a legacy !!!!! wherever he resides now....I think our hearts is the best place !!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Remembering my sister, Beverly, who I lost to cancer on this date

Beverly (R - with my arm over her shoulder)


----------



## dborgers

BTW, the bright spot of that day was a call I received from the Michigan Eye Bank while I was standing in the parking lot of the hospital, numb with grief. Beverly really wanted to be an organ donor. A couple weeks before her passing she'd said 'with all this cancer there probably isn't anything useful left, but I've grown out my hair for Locks Of Love. Please make sure they get it' (they make wigs for cancer patients). 

Two months later I received a letter from the Michigan Eye Bank telling me that sight had been restored to two people, thanks to the gift of her corneas.


----------



## ang.suds

Wow, that's an incredible way for Beverly to leave a piece of herself here!! Thanks for sharing that story!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a wonderful gift your sister gave those two people! I'm sure her soul is with you on this anniversary. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you Danny on this difficult day. Your sister Beverly looks like a wonderful lady, and what a fantastic legacy she left behind by enabling 2 other people to see. I'm sure that she is watching over you every single day and she will live on in your heart forever. Andy will be looking after her for you too.


----------



## swishywagga

Danny, thinking of you on this day, your sister sounds like such a special person. I am certain she is looking down on you right now thinking how proud she is of her brother. Take care, hugs sent across to you all from the swishy crew.


----------



## Karen519

*Beverly*



dborgers said:


> BTW, the bright spot of that day was a call I received from the Michigan Eye Bank while I was standing in the parking lot of the hospital, numb with grief. Beverly really wanted to be an organ donor. A couple weeks before her passing she'd said 'with all this cancer there probably isn't anything useful left, but I've grown out my hair for Locks Of Love. Please make sure they get it' (they make wigs for cancer patients).
> 
> Two months later I received a letter from the Michigan Eye Bank telling me that sight had been restored to two people, thanks to the gift of her corneas.


What beautiful gifts Beverly left -her corneas and hair! She was a GORGEOUS WOMAN!


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a wonderful thing your sister did. She made people's lives better. Thinking of you today. I'm so sorry for your sadness.


----------



## caseypooh

I'm so sorry, I can't even imagine losing my brother. There is a special bond between a brother and sister, she's watching over you I know.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Danny, thinking of you today as you remember your sister. What a gift she gave to those two people, but then, I imagine she gave many such gifts along the way during her lifetime. RIP Beverly, and I hope you're playing with all of our angel pups....


----------



## dborgers

TY all 

Beverly was a giver her entire life to all of God's creatures.


----------



## dborgers

Andy, been thinking about you all night. Oh, what a good boy you were on Earth. I can still feel the softness of your being. Love you, buddy


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Andy, been thinking about you all night. Oh, what a good boy you were on Earth. I can still feel the softness of your being. Love you, buddy


We ALL MISS you, Andy!! Give my love to Smooch and Snobear and the two Gizmos, Munchkin and Mimi!!


----------



## Mac'sdad

Andy...."missed" but NOT forgotten ..... Woof !


----------



## HolDaisy

We certainly do all miss Andy. I hope that you and Daisy are having fun up there! Andy will always be remembered, and he must be so happy that Rudy us living a fantastic life with his Dad just like he did


----------



## swishywagga

I think of Andy so often, the video of your flying adventure gives me the biggest smile x


----------



## *Laura*

swishywagga said:


> I think of Andy so often, the video of your flying adventure gives me the biggest smile x


I think of Andy often also. Andy and his great adventures. What a great life he had with you Danny.


----------



## dborgers

And I had a great life with Andy. What a great boy he was every single day on Earth


----------



## Karen519

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> And I had a great life with Andy. What a great boy he was every single day on Earth


I know exactly what you mean. I can say that about all of my wonderful dogs!


----------



## T-Joy

Dear Andy, we love you so much. The Love never ends so it's normal that you are always in our thought , you and all our furry babies who are with you now waiting for us in God's Heavenly garden <3 

I knew you just a second but enough for several lives. Thank you dear beautiful and so intelligent guy for making me reacher than I was before knowing you <3

Love you forever <3


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Danny, I missed the post about the anniversary of your sister. What a beautiful person she was....I'm sure Andy is happy to have her with him. Big hugs to you from me and wet sloppy kisses from my kids!


----------



## HolDaisy

Someone posted this on facebook and it reminded me of Daisy. Just thought it would remind you of Andy too, I bet he's smiling down on you and Rudy


----------



## T-Joy

HolDasy it's so beautiful !!! <3


----------



## dborgers

That's beautiful, Hollie, and so true. They'd want us to help make another golden's life happy, and for us to be happy as well, not walking around with a sad and heavy heart.

Thank you


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> That's beautiful, Hollie, and so true. They'd want us to help make another golden's life happy, and for us to be happy as well, not walking around with a sad and heavy heart.
> 
> Thank you


Andy would definitely want that!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Andy came to me in a dream last night looking about 7 or 8 years old as I remember him. He slowly walked by my ground level hotel window on his way to take a dip in a large beautiful pool 3' away, in a setting with soft multicolored lights around and above it like you might picture Heaven to be. It was great to see him.


----------



## HolDaisy

dborgers said:


> Andy came to me in a dream last night looking about 7 or 8 years old as I remember him. He slowly walked by my ground level hotel window on his way to take a dip in a large beautiful pool 3' away, in a setting with soft multicolored lights around and above it like you might picture Heaven to be. It was great to see him.


So happy to hear that Andy visited you in your dream. I havent had a Daisy dream for a very long time, so it must have been great that you saw him again. I bet he's having so much fun swimming at rainbow bridge and hopefully he's taught Daisy how to because she never had chance to try it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Tonight, Jane brought home this picture her brother took at the last birthday party for Jane that Andy attended. What a boy!! He was always looking for a bite and made sure someone knew it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Too cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Aw Andy looks so sweet in that pictures. I'm glad that he's visiting you Danny. (Echo has only visited me once but it was so special)


----------



## HolDaisy

What a sweet photo of Andy, he definitely wanted to make sure he didn't miss any treats


----------



## swishywagga

Great photo, love the way our goldens always manage to very carefully push their heads under our arms!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dborgers said:


> Andy came to me in a dream last night looking about 7 or 8 years old as I remember him. He slowly walked by my ground level hotel window on his way to take a dip in a large beautiful pool 3' away, in a setting with soft multicolored lights around and above it like you might picture Heaven to be. It was great to see him.


How beautiful and precious dream, wouldn't mind to have one like that every night. (I do have lump in my throat reading your post)


----------



## dborgers

Hi Andy. Just thinking about you. Love you, sweet spirit


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, sweet Andy  
Been thinking a lot about Toby and Thunder myself. Our passed on babies will always be special and remain in our hearts and are a constant presence


----------



## HolDaisy

I often think of Andy, he was a very special boy. I hope he's having fun with Daisy and all of our golden angels.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huckleberry

I wish I could have met Andy, such a wonderful, inspiring boy. I would have loved to give him a big hug! What a wonderful soul.


----------



## HolDaisy

^^
I second that. I'm so glad that I got to meet him through the forum, and followed all of his wonderful adventures through Danny's videos and photos


----------



## dborgers

Huckleberry said:


> I wish I could have met Andy, such a wonderful, inspiring boy. I would have loved to give him a big hug! What a wonderful soul.


Thank you for that  

Yes, Andy was an incredibly gentle and loving 'old soul' who greeted everyone he ever met on Earth with a smile on his face and a waggy tail. Then he'd bury his nose between their legs like a big hug while his tail continued to wag. He never knew a stranger. 

Andy accomplished what many on Earth strive to do: leave the world better than they found it.


----------



## dborgers

HolDaisy said:


> ^^
> I second that. I'm so glad that I got to meet him through the forum, and followed all of his wonderful adventures through Danny's videos and photos


Thanks, Hollie


----------



## Huckleberry

dborgers said:


> Thank you for that
> 
> Yes, Andy was an incredibly gentle and loving 'old soul' who greeted everyone he ever met on Earth with a smile on his face and a waggy tail. Then he'd bury his nose between their legs like a big hug while his tail continued to wag. He never knew a stranger.
> 
> Andy accomplished what many on Earth strive to do: leave the world better than they found it.


I was watching his videos and you can just see the love and gentleness in his eyes, he truly was very special!  I'll give my golden boys a hug today just for Andy!


----------



## dborgers

Huckleberry said:


> I was watching his videos and you can just see the love and gentleness in his eyes, he truly was very special!  I'll give my golden boys a hug today just for Andy!


Thank you 

Huck sure is a handsome boy and Sawyer is a little cutie pie too!! Lots of 'fur love' in your house  Congrats on the awards too


----------



## Huckleberry

dborgers said:


> Thank you
> 
> Huck sure is a handsome boy and Sawyer is a little cutie pie too!! Lots of 'fur love' in your house  Congrats on the awards too


Aww thanks so much!  Those awards are both Huck's, we're very proud of him! He's a very mild-mannered, gentle boy. We hope to get Sawyer his CGC, too! I wanted Huck to be a therapy dog like your Andy and we were working toward that, but while Huck loves everyone in his family so, so deeply, he doesn't have the sort of love for all people that I think a therapy dog should. So even though *I* really wanted him to be a therapy dog, we decided that it wasn't something he'd really want. (He's just sort of like "meh" with strangers and has to warm up to them! haha) Sawyer on the other hand seems so far to love absolutely everyone he meets, so maybe he'll be cut out to be a therapy dog.


----------



## swishywagga

When I first joined this forum Andy's thread was the first one I read. He and his dad are an inspiration to so many of us, I often go back and watch all the wonderful videos!


----------



## Doug

dborgers said:


> Thank you for that
> 
> Andy accomplished what many on Earth strive to do: leave the world better than they found it.


What a beautiful quote which is so true about you also Danny.
Both of you should be so proud of yourselves.
I love the way that the both of you are still reaching people and making the world a better place for them as well. 
So heart warming!!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Andy AND Rudy have taken on yours and Jane's personalities, (kind, warm and caring). You both have given these boys a wonderful life.


----------



## dborgers

Cathy, the way I see it, they've been great examples for Jane and I to live up to


----------



## T-Joy

Andy...sweet Andy...
What a special soul...CARPE DIEM soul ... 

I see him flying in a plain and wondering about the World. He said nothing but watching him on the pic I could hear in my mind:" I love this World but I wonder if you people understand the worth of living as my dad and mom do in this very moment ?"

Andy I miss you baby. I think very often about you even though I never met you. Does it really matters for our souls ?  

Love


----------



## dborgers

> Andy I miss you baby. I think very often about you even though I never met you. Does it really matters for our souls ?


Not in my opinion.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Originally Posted by dborgers 

Yes, Andy was an incredibly gentle and loving 'old soul' who greeted everyone he ever met on Earth with a smile on his face and a waggy tail. Then he'd bury his nose between their legs like a big hug while his tail continued to wag. He never knew a stranger. 

Andy accomplished what many on Earth strive to do: leave the world better than they found it. 


Amen to that, Danny!


----------



## Huckleberry

I'm a digital artist and wanted to surprise you with a portrait of Andy I started working on last night.  Here it is, I really hope you like it and I SOOO hope I was able to catch his likeness, it was challenging seeing as I never met the beautiful boy! 

It's a digital piece, so I can't mail it to you or anything, but if you'd like I can email you the full resolution version that you can print from, it's HUGE and 300DPI so perfect for printing, and you should be able to print it on anything you want - Fancy papers, canvas, whatever! 

I tried to make it look like him as best as I could from the images that you had in your Andy gallery, but I know there's no substitute for actually knowing and seeing them in person. So if there are any things about the painting that aren't accurate that you'd like changed, I'd be more than happy to change it however I can.


----------



## dborgers

Wow! That is incredibly nice of you!! It's beautiful. Thank you VERY VERY MUCH!  I sent a PM with my email address. Thanks again!! 



Huckleberry said:


> I'm a digital artist and wanted to surprise you with a portrait of Andy I started working on last night.  Here it is, I really hope you like it and I SOOO hope I was able to catch his likeness, it was challenging seeing as I never met the beautiful boy!
> 
> It's a digital piece, so I can't mail it to you or anything, but if you'd like I can email you the full resolution version that you can print from, it's HUGE and 300DPI so perfect for printing, and you should be able to print it on anything you want - Fancy papers, canvas, whatever!
> 
> I tried to make it look like him as best as I could from the images that you had in your Andy gallery, but I know there's no substitute for actually knowing and seeing them in person. So if there are any things about the painting that aren't accurate that you'd like changed, I'd be more than happy to change it however I can.


----------



## Huckleberry

I'm soo glad you like it!  I enjoyed painting Andy, he was a beautiful boy!!! I emailed the high-res version to you.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you SO much


----------



## HolDaisy

Huckleberry - Your digital painting of Andy is beautiful, you've got a great talent and how kind of you to do that  Sadly I didn't get to meet Andy either, but from seeing photos of him and videos I'd say you've captured him just perfectly.


----------



## Huckleberry

HolDaisy said:


> Huckleberry - Your digital painting of Andy is beautiful, you've got a great talent and how kind of you to do that  Sadly I didn't get to meet Andy either, but from seeing photos of him and videos I'd say you've captured him just perfectly.


Thanks so much.  I really wanted to capture Andy's sweetness and I'm so glad you think I was able to.


----------



## Doug

Oh my gosh Huckleberry, you have done such an extraordinary job !
It is so heart warming to see Andy and Danny honoured in this way :'D


----------



## swishywagga

Huckleberry, that is incredible, how very thoughtful!


----------



## dborgers

Thinking about you Andy. Love ya!


----------



## swishywagga

I think of Andy often, and so much enjoy watching all those wonderful video's again and again. What a precious boy!


----------



## HolDaisy

I also think of Andy all the time, such a special boy he was. I bet it's keeping him entertained at the bridge watching Rudy keeping his Dad busy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for remembering Andy


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy will never be forgotten!


----------



## Mac'sdad

"NO" way in the world will you, Andy, or your family "EVER" be forgotten !!!! Not by your friends in Massachusetts !!!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you.  

I think about that bundle of joy every day. Heaven is shining even brighter


----------



## achamber

so sweet!


----------



## In Memory of Zack

Praying for you baby tonight


----------



## dborgers

Can't believe it's been 3 years since Andy's diagnosis on the 11th. The incredible support shown to us by all of you throughout his lymphoma journey was an incredible blessing. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. 

Andy showed what _living_ with cancer can be all about. Carpe Diem


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to you, Jane, Rudy, Ollie and Katie...?


----------



## swishywagga

If there were a list of world famous goldens I think that Andy would be right at the top. He is remembered by so many, such a very special golden boy!


----------



## HolDaisy

He really was such a special boy and I'm so glad that I got to know him through this forum. Thank you for sharing his adventures with us


----------



## Mac'sdad

Andy Rules.... I think of him often .... his journey help all of us and for that I am grateful as for Danny and family god bless you all for allowing us into your life !!!!!    !


----------



## dborgers

Thank you from the bottom of my heart  Your support and sharing his journey made it full of love and fun. It always be one of the most profound and heartfelt experiences of my life.

I am so grateful you shared that time with us. Thank you


----------



## Karen519

*Amen*



Mac'sdad said:


> Andy Rules.... I think of him often .... his journey help all of us and for that I am grateful as for Danny and family god bless you all for allowing us into your life !!!!!    !


Amen! I think of sweet Andy often, too!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for remembering Andy. What a sweet boy


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Thanks for remembering Andy. What a sweet boy


He certainly was the sweetest boy!


----------



## dborgers

Andy, I was just thinking about you, as I do every day.


----------



## GoldenMum

He touched a lot of people's hearts here, I know he touched mine!


----------



## jennretz

Ahhh, sweet Andy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a sweet boy...


----------



## swishywagga

Such a precious golden boy x


----------



## HolDaisy

Sweet Andy, I also think of you often.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for remembering Andy  Rudy proudly wears Andy's round leather collar


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*



dborgers said:


> Thanks for remembering Andy  Rudy proudly wears Andy's round leather collar


Andy will always be remembered. How sweet, that Rudy wears his collar!


----------



## Mac'sdad

We can NEVER forget you and Andy ....


----------



## StrongHeart

So sorry to hear about Andy. I can't speak to lymphoma, but we just stretched a diagnosis of hemangiosarcoma into 14 wonderful months using 5 rounds of conventional chemo, then switching to metronomic anti-angiogenic therapy. So, it would be hard not to highly recommend it. Find a good oncologist - makes all the difference in the world. Prayers are with you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Always remembering Andy and that's so lovely how Rudy wears his collar, Andy will be so proud


----------



## Jud

Have hope. Andy could be with you longer than you think with all the new regimens for Lymphoma in Goldens. Many Goldens have lived 2 year +....and some longer !!!! Good luck.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Jud- just an FYI, Andy passed away last year..


----------



## Jud

fozziesmom said:


> Jud- just an FYI, Andy passed away last year..


Thank you. I am sorry to read that. I am still new here and trying to learn 'the ropes' of the threads. 


Cara-Mia
7/3 - 7/15


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Jud said:


> Thank you. I am sorry to read that. I am still new here and trying to learn 'the ropes' of the threads.
> 
> 
> Cara-Mia
> 7/3 - 7/15



That's ok. It's happened to all of us.


----------



## HolDaisy

Remembering your handsome boy Andy, I think of him often...especially of him in the back of your car patiently waiting for McChicken nuggets


----------



## swishywagga

Me too, his flying adventure will be in my mind forever, Danny, the song you added to the video is now one of my favourites!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

We all loved Andy and his adventures!


----------



## dborgers

Thank you all SO much  I think about Andy all the time. What a wonderful friend and citizen of the world he was. Never met a stranger. Kind and gentle to all. Having Rudy wear his collar is the best way I could think of to honor Andy's life and pass something on from Andy. I have the last picture I took of him *Laura* had framed and sent as a gift hanging on the wall and see it a few times a day (Andy looking out the car window at the lake during our last trip there).

Thank you again for remembering Andy


----------



## Mac'sdad

Mac and I will always remember Danny & Andy .... Learned lots ...cried lots  ! I have added Mac's brother Bond to our remembrances as well !!!!! Always have HOPE !!!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Hi Danny, just wanted to thank you again for all the help this past year. Andy reminds me of Rookie and Rudy of Nikki, life is good and back to normal, but still Rookie's Dad and always will be.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you both  I will remember your Bridge boys as well. And Rick, it was a sincere pleasure to help out with Nikki. Great to see you smiling and enjoying each other.


----------



## *Laura*

We all loved Andy and we still miss him. He was a very special special boy. He taught my Buddy well. Best big brother ever.


----------



## dborgers

*Laura* said:


> We all loved Andy and we still miss him. He was a very special special boy. He taught my Buddy well. Best big brother ever.


The only little brother Andy ever had. What a precious memory, and what a beautiful dogson I have living the life with you


----------



## HolDaisy

Remembering Andy, what a special boy he was.


----------



## StrongHeart

My heart goes out to you. We lost our 10 year old boy to cancer a couple months ago, and are thinking forward about perhaps a rescue next time around. Time will tell, I suppose. I hope you fare well.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for remembering Andy


----------



## Goldendancer

Thank you so much for helping so many golden rescues.

Regarding the financial burden, get pet insurance.

Look for a pet insurance that covers holistic treatments.

Because of pet insurance, I have been able to get holistic treatments that I thought would help, without pet insurance I would have been forced to say goodbye.

Skip chemo. If you study the history of chemo, you will learn why it does not work very well if at all.

Chemo only kills the daughter cancer cells, it does not kill the parent cells.

Must go the holistic route as they have treatments that kill the adult cancer cells. 

Plus if having financial issues, then how could you afford chemo. The vet gets rewards for selling chemo that is why they are strong drug pushers. Just like human doctors make a fortune pushing chemo, even on people who don't really have cancer but they tell them they do, so they can push chemo for super high profits.

In these times, I don't know who can afford not to have pet insurance that includes holistic coverage. It is a financial saver.

I have bought pet insurance for every pet for some 30 years, and it has made it possible for me not to worry about the expense of holistic treatments.

I use the CARE credit card to pay the vet interest free, then when the pet insurance sends a check within 30 days, then I pay off the CARE CC so I don't pay any interest.

This system has worked great, as I love my pets but don't have lots of money, so this makes it possible for me to afford holistic vet care when needed.

Learn about thetruthaboutcancer .com or go to cancertutor .com for more help.

Study the true history of the cancer industry so you are informed and understand why chemo does not work or temporarily kills the daughter cells for a few months, till the adult cancer cells grow lots of new children even faster, as the chemo causes a very weak immune system to help the cancer grow back faster.

Don't take my word for it, study the real truth then you will understand why, and when you are informed, it is easier to make better decisions on how to deal with cancer for both your pets and humans too.

Hope this helps. I wish someone had told me all this in the beginning, as I had to learn the hard way by trial and error, and it would have been easier to have taken the holistic path in the beginning and saved a lot of heartache for both my pets and people in my life. 

The USA is probably the worst country to have cancer, but many informed of the truth now know where to go depending what type of cancer you have and where to go if you want to survive, even if US doctors say you have days to live, which is true, if you continue conventional care, otherwise plan on where to go immediately, if you or a loved one gets cancer, as when it happens, it is hard to think straight when conventional doctors are lying to you to sell chemo for the high profit rewards in the most profitable industry in America, the cancer industry.


----------



## OutWest

Goldendancer said:


> Thank you so much for helping so many golden rescues.
> 
> Regarding the financial burden, get pet insurance.
> 
> Look for a pet insurance that covers holistic treatments.
> 
> Because of pet insurance, I have been able to get holistic treatments that I thought would help, without pet insurance I would have been forced to say goodbye.
> 
> Skip chemo. If you study the history of chemo, you will learn why it does not work very well if at all.
> 
> Chemo only kills the daughter cancer cells, it does not kill the parent cells.
> 
> Must go the holistic route as they have treatments that kill the adult cancer cells.
> 
> Plus if having financial issues, then how could you afford chemo. The vet gets rewards for selling chemo that is why they are strong drug pushers. Just like human doctors make a fortune pushing chemo, even on people who don't really have cancer but they tell them they do, so they can push chemo for super high profits.
> 
> In these times, I don't know who can afford not to have pet insurance that includes holistic coverage. It is a financial saver.
> 
> I have bought pet insurance for every pet for some 30 years, and it has made it possible for me not to worry about the expense of holistic treatments.
> 
> I use the CARE credit card to pay the vet interest free, then when the pet insurance sends a check within 30 days, then I pay off the CARE CC so I don't pay any interest.
> 
> This system has worked great, as I love my pets but don't have lots of money, so this makes it possible for me to afford holistic vet care when needed.
> 
> Learn about thetruthaboutcancer .com or go to cancertutor .com for more help.
> 
> Study the true history of the cancer industry so you are informed and understand why chemo does not work or temporarily kills the daughter cells for a few months, till the adult cancer cells grow lots of new children even faster, as the chemo causes a very weak immune system to help the cancer grow back faster.
> 
> Don't take my word for it, study the real truth then you will understand why, and when you are informed, it is easier to make better decisions on how to deal with cancer for both your pets and humans too.
> 
> Hope this helps. I wish someone had told me all this in the beginning, as I had to learn the hard way by trial and error, and it would have been easier to have taken the holistic path in the beginning and saved a lot of heartache for both my pets and people in my life.
> 
> The USA is probably the worst country to have cancer, but many informed of the truth now know where to go depending what type of cancer you have and where to go if you want to survive, even if US doctors say you have days to live, which is true, if you continue conventional care, otherwise plan on where to go immediately, if you or a loved one gets cancer, as when it happens, it is hard to think straight when conventional doctors are lying to you to sell chemo for the high profit rewards in the most profitable industry in America, the cancer industry.


What are you doing? This man went through enormous trials to give Andy a wonderful life, right up to the end. You haven't even read his post through to realize that Andy died, and you're on here using his experience and pain to promote your own point of view and give advice. Stop it. Just stop using other people's pain to prove your POV.


----------



## WetBlackNose

dborgers,

Your post just touched me so much, I am in tears. First, your family is a wonderful family for taking in those dogs in need and looking past age - seeing only souls. Bless you for being an advocate of rescue - there are so many dogs out there and not enough homes like yours. 

My prayers to you and to Andy. We lost Cooper, my heart dog, to cancer in March 2015. Coop's mass was internal, on his spleen, and he showed no signs of the insidious disease until the week that he passed away. By that time it had already metastasized and he was in so much pain, the choice was out of our hands.

I so wish we would have been able to treat him, to do anything, even just to extend his life comfortably for a few weeks or months. Andy was lucky to have you. We never have enough time with our beautiful dogs, but any more time is a blessing, and they always stay with us forever. Again, prayers to you.


----------



## DebHow

*Andy so like Rico*



dborgers said:


> I believe I may have posted these picture before, but here was a younger Andy about 3 years after we adopted him. He was a guesstimated 5 or 6 years old here. Wasn't he handsome? And what a sweet nature Andy had. So calm, so happy, so easy going


Andy looked like our Rico (2004-2015) and sounds like they had identical personalities, too. I can easily imagine the hole he left in your heart, knowing the hole Rico left in ours.

I wasn't part of the forum when Andy was alive, but I am enjoying his pictures and stories now. He truly was beautiful!


----------



## 7 ngày chưa tắm

Sending him healing thought and strength to you all. Thank you for showing your other dogs much love hihi


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you today, Andy. It was so hard to say goodbye to such a sweet boy.

We'll always love you sweet boy.


----------



## swishywagga

Danny, Andy will always be remembered by us all here, he touched many hearts all over the world. Thinking of you, Jane, Katie, Ollie and Rudy,what a lucky boy he was to have such a wonderful family.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

We all loved Andy..hugs on this sad anniversary.


----------



## Karen519

*Andy*

Andy will always be remembered. He's with my Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## jennretz

Big hug Danny! What a lucky boy Andy was to have you as a Dad! You gave him a wonderful life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

How could we forget our beautiful goldens, they will live in our hearts forever. Sending you and Jane many hugs, anniversary days are never easy. Saying goodbye to sweet Andy was hard for many of us on this forum.


----------



## Sweet Girl

The anniversaries of losing our dear dogs are so tough. Andy was a special guy. He is definitely missed.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you. Andy was a very, very special boy who will always be remembered. He will be so happy that you have Rudy in your life now 

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the kind words 

It wasn't actually a sad day. I watched a lot of Andy's videos, smiled a lot remembering his happy countenance while reliving our adventures, took Rudy and Ollie to the dog park, and cooked everyone enough turkey burgers to get good and stuffed when we got home. 

I was so blessed to have him all the years I did. Andy was a great friend, and I'm looking forward to seeing him again one day.


----------



## JillianAnne

*Wrong thread*

Posted in a wrong thread


----------



## Panama Rob

Thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## dborgers

Panama Rob said:


> Thoughts and prayers your way


Thank you. Andy heard them. I have no doubt the thoughts and prayers for Andy were a huge blessing throughout his 1 1/2 year lymphoma journey, which ended April 29, 2012. He survived a couple close calls and bounced back. We had a LOAD of fun!! He taught me a lot about 'living in the moment' and _living _life regardless of what it throws our way.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you on Andy's anniversary and hope you're doing okay. He was a very special boy, who will be remembered forever. I bet he's smiling down on you all from rainbow bridge, surrounded by his many friends!


----------



## dborgers

We had to give the late great Andy's sister, Katie, back to God yesterday. 11 years and 11 months of beautiful love. She was such a happy angel ... childlike, playful, sweet, loving, and full of mirth. She made us laugh multiple times a day. What a huge spirit and presence despite her 12 and a half pound Earthly form. 

As some of you may recall, when Jane first saw Katie in 2004, Katie was pacing the sidewalk in front of our house on a 98 degree day, half starved and limping. The orthopedic surgeon said she'd been kicked, her leg shattered in 16 pieces, and healed in such a way there was nothing he could do. But Katie never let that set her back. She got around on it just fine. When she wanted to go really fast, she'd tuck it under and run.

You may also remember my telling you she was very camera shy ... heading to the bedroom ASAP any time she even suspected someone was going to take her picture LOL Every once and awhile she did 'scary treat', where she'd spin, and bark, and get her nose close only to back away and spin again ... over and over again until she finally figured out it wasn't going to move. We think her previous people may have teased her by tying string on treats or something. Anyway, it was pretty funny to watch. But usually she was ALL about food and treats.

She and the late great Andy were fast friends. He befriended her as soon as she was in the house. She'd often go to sleep laying with her back against his belly. She and Rudy got along really well too, though with her cataracts the past 3 years, we've made sure he didn't bump into her in his youthfulexuberance. 

Even though she was only 12 and a half pounds, her spirit was HUGE  . She lit up our house and any room she was in. 

Heaven is a little brighter with our little cherubim angel there. And with Andy and her sisters there, no doubt she's hanging out at the endless treat buffet.

Katie 2004 - the day after serendipity put us together:










The Three Amigos - Bottom to top of seniority - Rudy, Ollie, and Katie


----------



## jennretz

I'm so very sorry! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum

Danny, every creature who crosses your path leads a wonderful life from that moment on. RIP sweet Katie.


----------



## NewfieMom

I am very, very sorry, Danny. She is a beautiful girl. Her pictures, above, are lovely and her story is heartbreaking. I thank God you came into her life. You are the greatest blessing any dog could have. I hope that your sadness fades with time and that only the wonderful memories remain.

Big hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Mac'sdad

You did good Danny .... you gave your fur kids a wonderful life !!! They knew it !!!!


----------



## Rina

My prayers are with you and blessing for being a wonderful person who gave love and family to wonderful girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Katie*

I am so very sorry to hear about sweet Katie. She had a wonderful life with you, Jane, Ollie, Andy and Rudy. 

Thank you for letting me know.

I added Katie to the Rainbow Bridge.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so, so sorry, Danny. I know how much you and Jane loved her. She certainly picked right when she chose your house to pace in front of. She must have sensed there were dog lovers there. I'm so sorry for the pain I know you are feeling.


----------



## dborgers

Thank you


----------



## dborgers

Thinking about you, Andy. What a beautiful spirit. Bet you're having a blast


----------



## swishywagga

Precious Andy, loved by so many all over the world.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Andy will never be forgotten!


----------



## swishywagga

Remembering Andy, the years go by so fast, such a special boy x


----------



## dborgers

Hi there,

Been ages since I logged on. I hope everyone is doing well 

Rudy, Ollie, Bailey (our 14-year-old 2018 adoption), and Mikey, a cat who adopted us summer 2018 are doing well. 

Fortunately, Jane and I work at home, so COVID hasn't been as tough on us as many people.

This is the Christmas pic we took before the pandemic hit. Jane's glasses were falling down her nose because Rudy (L) and Bailey (R) were distracted by people off frame who had treats, which made getting this one shot a bit like herding cats as they pulled leashes this way and that. Santa finally stepped in and grabbed both of their leashes to keep them closer.










Not sure if I've shared a picture of Mikey, our first cat ever. He showed up on the side porch at about 5 months on a hot August 2018 day, hungry, full of mites and fleas, and doing the best 'cute act' you ever saw as he flopped on his back, mewed, and gently reached out a paw.

After vet treatment, we gradually introduced him to the house and dogs. First a hallway, then the front half of the house, then the rest. Now, he naps on the bed.

We named him "Mikey" after Michael Jackson because he has a high pitch meow (sounds like a squeaky toy) and one white paw. A couple of months later, he caught a mouse with his right paw and browsed the web in Jane's home office


----------



## Brave

It's really good to see you! I've missed you.


----------



## jennretz

Hope you’re well Danny! Loved the update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dborgers

Good to see you two!


----------



## brianne

So very glad to see your update - such a handsome crew. Sounds like Mikey hit the jackpot living with you and Jane! Cats are so amusing. Please don't be such a stranger!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks, brianne 

Mikey has certainly brought another vibe to the house. He's somewhere nearing three now, so the days of hiding behind a curtain so he can spring playful 'surprise attacks' are winding to a close. But he's still amusing. Ollie does not like the fact Mikey is bigger now than he is!!


----------

